#ubuntu-touch 2012-08-27
<spagewmf> The touchpad My MacBook Air running 12.04 keeps jumping into a hyper-sensitive window move mode. I turned off "Unity MT Grab Handles" in  CompizConfig Settings Manager, but I want to disable three-finger swipe === window move.
<spagewmf>  judging from Google there is *no way* to turn off three-finger swipe === move, people complaining about this in various bugs and askubuntus.
<spagewmf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport is out-of-date, it mentions Synaptic settings that don't exist in 12.04
#ubuntu-touch 2012-08-28
<brendand> hi, is it possible to determine the difference between a touchscreen and an MT touchpad in xinput?
<cnd> brendand: yes, use xinput list <device id | device name>
<cnd> look for the touch class
<cnd> it will be dependent for a touchpad
<cnd> and direct for a touchscreen
<brendand> cnd, do you guys have any tests which confirm a touchscreen is working properly?
<cnd> brendand: it's an area we are lacking a bit in, tbh
<cnd> the qt4 demos have a fingerpaint app
<cnd> you should be able to test your touchscreen with it
<cnd> gestures in unity should work as well
<cnd> three touches to move a window around, for example
<brendand> cnd - so the scope of our testing is actually that we want to a.) detect that the system has a MT touchscreen or touchpad (and which one), b.) test that it detects multiple contacts (not interested really in testing gestures)
<cnd> brendand: if qt fingerpaint works, then it should be working
<cnd> if you want a text based test
<cnd> you could use xinput test-xi2
<brendand> cnd - i tried test-xi2
<brendand> cnd - any tips on confirming that more than one contact has been detected?
<cnd> brendand: what did it show?
<cnd> you should watch the detail of the touch events
<cnd> the detail is the touch ID
<brendand> cnd - i don't have a device in physical proximity. i'm testing remotely in a lab
<cnd> if you are getting touch begin….touch updates….touch ends with multiple detail values at the same time
<cnd> then you are getting multiple touches at the same time
<brendand> cnd - sounds like i'll need to write a script to process the output of test-xi2
<brendand> cnd - thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2012-08-29
<dandrader> cnd, with the inclusion of the frame backend API, should I bump frame minor or micro version?
<cnd> minor, since it's new api
<cnd> but I wouldn't bump it until we're ready for release
<dandrader> cnd, because I gonna update grail tests to use it now
<dandrader> and therefore I should update grail dependency on frame
<cnd> dandrader: ok, then we should probably make a release now :)
<dandrader> cnd, a full fledged release with all the bells and whistles? will you make it or should I do it?
<cnd> dandrader: I guess it depends on where you want to take this
<cnd> if you want to show that it works through the daily ppa, then you could just bump the configure.ac version for now
<dandrader> sounds good!
<cnd> yeah, that's probably a better option until we prove that it is working properly
#ubuntu-touch 2012-08-31
<brendand> cnd, hey - i heard you might have some utility which allows me to experiment with MT touchscreen stuff without needing a touchscreen?
<cnd> brendand: hmm?
<brendand> cnd, something to record and play back touch events?
<cnd> yeah, evemu
<cnd> http://launchpad.net/evemu
<cnd> you can use it to record input device events and play them back later
<dandrader> cnd, damn. I accidentally pushed directly to lp:frame when trying to update the merge request branch
<cnd> dandrader: just back it out
<dandrader> yep
<cnd> no worries
<cnd> just try to be quick about it :)
<dandrader> cnd,  done. and the merge request is now updated, by the way :)
<cnd> cool, I'll take a look right now
<dandrader> awesome
<cnd> dandrader: it's pretty good, though what happens if a backend borrows a touch but then doesn't give it back?
<cnd> we're left in a bit of an errant state
<dandrader> cnd, yes. bad backend!
<cnd> why can't we simply clone the touch, leaving it in the frame as it is
<cnd> and then overwriting the frame's reference if the touch is given to it
<cnd> this would always ensure invariance of the frame state
<dandrader> because that's inefficient
<cnd> how?
<dandrader> by unnecessarily cloning a touch
<cnd> actually, doesn't borrow_touch_by_id return the same touch, but wrapped in a new UFBackendTouch object?
<cnd> if you change its values, doesn't it change the values of the touch for previous frames?
<dandrader> cnd,  so you propose UFBackendTouch to hold a UFTouch instead of a UFSharedTouch ?
<dandrader> cnd, it depends
<dandrader> cnd, if the UFTouch has only one reference. it's just updated
<dandrader> cnd, if it has more than one reference, it's first cloned and then its clone is updated
<cnd> ok, I remember that logic now
<cnd> let me think a minute
<cnd> it sounds like that's the main reason you have for the borrow semantics
<cnd> that way the backend is the only one with a reference to the touch
<cnd> thus it evaluates as unique
<dandrader> cnd, right
<cnd> if we change the rules slightly, I think it could still work and leave frame invariant
<cnd> say when you update the touch values, it checks if there are only two references
<cnd> one for the only usage in its frame, and one for the backend reference
<dandrader> hmm.... sounds dangerous... making assumptions...
<cnd> we can assert if the use_count is only 1, since that should never happen
<cnd> and we are only using this check for the backend API
<cnd> i.e. the built-in X11 backend shouldn't be interfered with
<cnd> the only way I can see there being bad behavior is if:
<cnd> the backend gets a reference to the touch
<cnd> the ref count is now 2
<cnd> the backend deletes the touch, perhaps by giving it back to the frame
<cnd> the ref count is now 1
<cnd> but then the backend reuses the touch, since it may still have a valid pointer value
<cnd> but that's obviously very wrong :)
<cnd> and besides, you delete the touch record altogether in frame_backend_frame_give_touch
<cnd> so it shouldn't really be possible with explicit pointer shenanigans :)
<cnd> s/with/without/
<dandrader> not giving back a borrowed touch is also very wrong
<dandrader> so let me recap
<cnd> of course, but it's merely a memory leak
<dandrader> you want to s/borrow_touch/get_touch
<cnd> rather than something that could potentially cause bad behavior on the frontend client side
<dandrader> cnd, ^?
<dandrader> and keep the give_touch?
<cnd> yeah, I want to be sure that I can't take a reference to the touch, hold on to it, and hence screw up the client who will be all confused when it can't find the touch in the frame
<dandrader> the client won't be confused
<cnd> let's say there's a touch with ID of 5
<dandrader> because you're editing a frame for a event that hasn't even been created yet
<dandrader> not alone sent to the client
<dandrader> s/not/let
<cnd> oh, but what if you do send the event on before you gave the touch back?
<cnd> because of a bug
<cnd> some of my thoughts here are due to similar bugs I've made myself in things like the X input modules
<cnd> if there's a possibility that a touch may be "lost" in the state somewhere, it gets really hard to figure out what's going on, and it often leads to crashes
<cnd> however, a touch getting "stuck", but leaving the rest of the state intact, usually just leads to some gestures stopping from working
<dandrader> could you draft the API that you're proposing and pastebing it?
<dandrader> It's not very clear to me
<dandrader> how do you get a touch from a frame. and how do you get rid of that touch later on
<dandrader> touh backend, that is
<dandrader> and how you give a touch to a frame
<cnd> the api is basically exactly what you've got
<cnd> just that you don't "borrow" a touch by swapping references out
<cnd> you simply give the backend a reference to the touch
<cnd> then, when you change properties, you check if the use_count of the shared_ptr > 2, in which case you need to do a hard copy
<cnd> I think that's all that needs to change
<cnd> I guess in give_touch, you just need to add the touch to the frame, overwriting any touch that already is there for the same touch id
<dandrader> I think that would just serve to hide bogus situations
<dandrader> hmm
<cnd> that's the point, really
<cnd> making it less bad if you make a mistake in your backend code
<dandrader> cnd, what I don't like about your implementation is that it adds dependencies between seemingly independent implementations. Now the UFTouchBackend lazy-copy scheme will be twisted because it knows that if refcount==2 it's because one of the refs is being held by UFFrame while the touch is being borrowed etc so please ignore it and consider as if the refcount was just one instead
<cnd> yeah, I agree that part is a bit messy
<cnd> If you feel strongly about it, I'm ok with your approach
<dandrader> hmm, so it looks like we are coming to an agreement.  Then could you please please finalize your review? :)
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> dandrader: I reviewed it
<dandrader> cnd,  thanks!
<cnd> np :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-26
<crypticmofo> also is http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ where all the current images are / daily
<crypticmofo> if so how do i know witch one is mine ?
<crypticmofo> actually none of those are for d2vzw there all nexus images
<mousepie_linux> crypticmofo: yo i got touch up and running still fine tunein it im going to try and daily it lol
<mousepie_linux> how do i get mobile data up?
<crypticmofo> mousepie_linux what device ?
<mousepie_linux> nexux4
<mousepie_linux> nexus
<mousepie_linux> 4
<crypticmofo> mousepie_linux gsm right ?
<mousepie_linux> yes
<crypticmofo> i think they only have gsm
<crypticmofo> yea sorry don't know
<crypticmofo> i got 2 verizon devices
<mousepie_linux> tmobile
<mousepie_linux> brah
<crypticmofo> i should cancel this contract and go t-mobile to get a n4 so i can get ubuntu-touch
<crypticmofo> lol
<mousepie_linux> dooo it
<mousepie_linux> lol
<crypticmofo> seriously android / windows phone / blackberry are boring
<mousepie_linux> yes
<mousepie_linux> lol
<crypticmofo> ubuntu-touch when i saw it brought life to everything
<crypticmofo> seriously
<mousepie_linux> yeah me to man
<crypticmofo> in an app you can swuipe to the left or right go home
<crypticmofo> thats crazy
<mousepie_linux> i thought data was working on the lastest build
<mousepie_linux> mobie
<mousepie_linux> ,obile
<mousepie_linux> well webos waslike that
<crypticmofo> aw
<crypticmofo> i forgt websos
<mousepie_linux> i loved Webos
<crypticmofo> belive it or not i have a palm pre2 right next to me
<crypticmofo> :D
<crypticmofo> i have 2 androids 1 blackberry 1 webos 1 iphone
<crypticmofo> haha
<crypticmofo> ll worlds at 1 house
<crypticmofo> s/ll/all/
<mousepie_linux> had a palm pre pre 2 and rocked webos till they killed it
<crypticmofo> i should sell this pre2 on ebay or craigslist
<crypticmofo> wanna hear something funny
<mousepie_linux> noooo
<mousepie_linux> yeah
<crypticmofo> i had a iphone4 right
<mousepie_linux> ok
<crypticmofo> got it off craitslist real nice .. and $150 bucks .. i saw an add on crailst for a galaxy nexus
<crypticmofo> im thinking w00t ubuntu-touch
<mousepie_linux> lol
<crypticmofo> i called the guy and he was like nope $199
<mousepie_linux> sell your iphone
<crypticmofo> im like dood $180
<mousepie_linux> dam
<crypticmofo> i went to the place he was like sorry man
<crypticmofo> i was like fuck i really want this gnex
<crypticmofo> i was like how about $150 and this iphone 4
<crypticmofo> can you belive that!
<mousepie_linux> dam
<crypticmofo> he didn't know math
<mousepie_linux> thats messed up yo
<crypticmofo> yea
<mousepie_linux> yeah thats a giid deal]
<crypticmofo> he didn't know math seriously check this out
<crypticmofo> i got a charger to right
<crypticmofo> so it went from $199 - $65 trade in for the iphone -$25 for the charger and i walked out paying $150
<crypticmofo> you do the math
<crypticmofo> lol
<mousepie_linux> i need abd to work
<mousepie_linux> kik'
<mousepie_linux> lol
<crypticmofo> yea he didn't know what he was doing
<crypticmofo> i just flashed saucy via recoery and it didn't work
<crypticmofo> sheesh
<crypticmofo> oh forgot to wipe
<crypticmofo> grr
<mousepie_linux> lo
<mousepie_linux> lol
<mousepie_linux> can i get adb shell in terminal on phone?
<mousepie_linux> never mind lol
<JJnook> hallo,
<user> Hello
<user> When will my ubuntu edge arrive?
<RobbyF> Never.
<user> what? I paid $80k for my edges
<RobbyF> http://www.ubuntu.com/2013/07/edge-founders
<RobbyF> don't see your name
<user> Alex Seidel
<RAOF> Then you'll be receiving a $80k refund shortly, if you haven't already.
<user> DAW
<user> But I need the edgeses
<crypticmofo> 90k wtf
<crypticmofo> 80k ?
<crypticmofo> us ?
<crypticmofo> how much do you have to pay ?
<wilee-nilee> !language | crypticmofo for the second time stop swearing
<ubot5> crypticmofo for the second time stop swearing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<crypticmofo> that is a curse word
<crypticmofo> sorry about that wilee-nilee
<crypticmofo> anyway i have another question .. when the preview came out any device could flash it.. it was called quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip .. i been looking at new releases that you guys have and looking for anything that resibles phablet / i found saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf but i installed it and it won't boot .. is there something diffrent from the preview phablet .zip and the
<crypticmofo> new saucy phablet .zip or what am i doing wrong ?
<crypticmofo> anyone about my question ?
<crypticmofo> let me put it another way .. since the d2vzw has no maintainer and since someobyd might work on cdma one day .. can i maintin this ? if its easy to just rebuild / factory images and nothing drastic i can do it
<crypticmofo> i can test on my own device all day and if something comes out / just add it to whatever and put it on your guys website or something
<crypticmofo> the d2vzw forums hasn't been updated since 2/12/13
<crypticmofo> do i have to email the lead or something so i can maintain it ?
<RAOF> crypticmofo: You can probably just start maintaining it; if there's someone else who'se been working on it then it's polite (and work-saving) to email them and check if there's something you can do to help
<RAOF> crypticmofo: But other than that, the maintainer of a device port is the person who maintains the device port ☺
<crypticmofo> how hard is it to maintain ? don't you guys maintain the port ?
<crypticmofo> i will be testing on my own device ./ its cracked
<crypticmofo> or the image or something ?
<RAOF> We only maintain the Nexus images.
<crypticmofo> aw
<RAOF> I don't know how hard it is to maintain :)
<crypticmofo> so what is the port ?
<crypticmofo> the port is all the images for that device or what ?
<RAOF> IIUC (and I'm only tangentially involved) you basically need to take a CM base and add a bit of Ubuntu to it :)
<crypticmofo> im playing with the dev preview / demo
<crypticmofo> how do you kill all running apps
<crypticmofo> don't i have to be in 1 of the apps and clear all
<crypticmofo> or am i mising something ?
<mattnicole> hi all, any tips on installing an app (like catchpodder) https://code.launchpad.net/catchpodder
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ I got past the ubuntu-touch-session having to restart to boot into UT with graphics
<OrokuSaki> Had to modify /etc/init/ubuntu-touch-session-setup.conf and add sleep 60 before start ubuntu-touch-session USER=phablet
<OrokuSaki> Going to slim it down, but thought you would like to know
<OrokuSaki> I also modified touch script with e2label in the ramdisk so my labels are always good. =)
<OrokuSaki> YAY!!!!!!!!!! Anyone know if sound is coming over from android side??? Or is it just kernel and alsa with pulseaudio??? If so sound should be easy for me to get working since its already working in the standard ubuntu 13 non touch
<OrokuSaki> Same with bluetooth
<dank101> hi
<dank101> i'm back
<dholbach> good morning
<tsdgeos> morning
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Development on 2nd Gen Nexus 7? | http://askubuntu.com/q/337327
<Dennis> Nook HD+  ubuntu touch help?
<mamenyaka> hello all! can someone help me with this: linker.c:1329| ERROR:     0 cannot locate 'dlmalloc_walk_heap'
<asac> jcollado: hey ... any idea whats going on with dashboard etc.?
<ogra_> diwic, so i got a new SIM from a different provider, and everything works fine with it
<ogra_> definitely not pulse
<asac> ogra_: do you know whats going on? images busted?
<ogra_> they were for a day
<ogra_> but thats fixed
<asac> maybe super badly broken for a day?
<ogra_> not sure whats wrong with maguro now
<asac> e.g. so broken that the devices cant be flashed anymore?
<ogra_> uninstallable for a day
<asac> (in automation)
<asac> ogra_: maybe uninstallable == make it uninstallable without a hard reset?
<ogra_> nah, recovery mode didnt change ... ther was a bug in the container start
<ogra_> adbd worked all the time, but the session didnt come up
<asac> ogra_: what was the last image we publsihed?
<ogra_> asac, 0821
<ogra_> (wed.)
<asac> ogra_: remind me what happened thu and fri? thought those were good as well...
<asac> ogra_: 22 looks good
<asac> 245 of 262
<ogra_> the sat and sun were clearly busted
<asac> ogra_: can you push 22
<asac> ?
<asac> or do you see a problem there?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> nope
<asac> ogra_: good. do it
<ogra_> done
<popey> in those failed tests there's a lot of failed settle tests
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> popey: sure. looping processes
<asac> if its ueventd in log we retry usually
<ogra_> ueventd on mako, pulse on grouper
<asac> yeah. so ueventd should have been retried
<asac> jcollado: ?
<asac> guess its too late now because we run apt-get udpate etc. and might pull in new bits when running
<diwic> ogra_, oh, that's good news
<asac> ogra_: when is ueventd fix landing?
<asac> is that in now?
<ogra_> diwic, well ... i'd like to be able to use my normal SIM with ubuntu ... but  yeah, i guess for you it is :)
<ogra_> asac, landed already ....
<asac> good
<asac> networking issues again
<asac> ping broken
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3759/default/
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> on mako
<asac> wonder when our adb thing can land
 * ogra_ is rather looking at maguro atm
<asac> ogra_: thats empty still
<ogra_> that looks really bad, no idea why
<asac> guess we have to wait for the next batch\
<asac> ogra_: i see 0:0
<ogra_> not empty
<ogra_> the install test failed
<asac> ogra_: yeah wifi as well
<asac> jcollado: can you retry this stuff?
<asac>  "wait for network failed, rebooting and retrying...
<asac> "
<asac> ogra_: again the adb thing would have helped :)
<ogra_> you think so ?
<diwic> ogra_, fair point :-) although having narrowed it down to "something SIM card related" is a step in the right direction
<ogra_> to me it looks like adb itself failed
<asac> ogra_: adb gets messages etc.
<asac> so its connected
<diwic> ogra_, you can compare ofono logs from one sim and the other etc
<asac> otherwise you wont be bale to see the ifconfig stuff
<asac> otherwise you wont be bale to see the ifconfig stuff
<asac> etc.
<asac> sop adb is fine, just wifi bringup died
<ogra_> diwic, yeah, i will ... i#ll do a debugging session with tony on that
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure its lower level stuff
<diwic> yup
<asac> ogra_: mako seems to go smoothly though :)... niice
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> asac: not conviced it's just "looping processes" given "top" eats 12% on some of those tests. the test tool making the test fail, surely.
<ogra_> the two fixes definitealy helped
<asac> popey: have you checked down the log?
<ogra_> though it will be perfect once the upstart bridge is in use
<asac> the first entry is always a bit noisy from top
<asac> but we remove it explicitely from the calc
<popey> ah okay.
<asac> popey: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3722/unity8-autopilot/300972/
<asac> if you scroll down you see that there is some stuff really keeping things busy ...
<asac> in this case not really bad like ueventd
<asac> but still noise from ubuntu-download/ indicators/ rild
<asac> evolution-calendar
<asac> etc.
<asac> in some cases we might be able to tweak our minimum idle needed
<asac> but then, i kind of thinkg that this stuff is going on while we run tests isnt good either
<asac> todays images look quieter so far :)
<ogra_> well, many bits do delayed initialization of their DB on first boot and stuff like that
<ogra_> we should probably give them some time to do that ... like 10min and then only do the tests in a second session after reboot
<asac> ogra_: its fine to wait for those that are needed to setup system
<asac> however, froim the look there is also just random cron stuff
<asac> that we just dont need
<asac> as it doesnt happen in other runs either_)
<ogra_> well, evolution-data-server surely initializes the contacts system for example
<ogra_> on a freshly installed system
<serge1> hello
<segastep> hello
<serge1> Can someone explain to me how ubuntu and android works together (kernel sharing and how ? )
<serge1> I think I've read that there will be no chroot...
<ogra_> there isnt anymore
<ogra_> since a while already
<ogra_> serge1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture
<serge1> ogra_ thanks... I'm going to read ot
<ogra_> maguro seems to work fine here
<Tassadar_> whoa, grouper's camera is working)
<jcollado> asac: Retried, but ping failed again.
<asac> hmm
<asac> jcollado: so the rest fails too?
<jcollado> asac: Just ping as in the previous run.
<asac> jcollado: and maguro? that failed on install/boot
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thank you!
<mamenyaka> ogra_, it works with the binaries from sgs2
<ogra_> awesome !
<mamenyaka> ogra_, only issue remains that if I reboot, it will get stuck at bootlogo, waiting for surface and sensors
<ogra_> jcollado, did you give back maguro already ?
<ogra_> (i cant find any issues in a local install with the 0826 image here)
<asac> ogra_: do you see anything interesting in the log?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> some adb shell call failed
<asac> ogra_: where?
<asac> wait for network failed, rebooting and retrying...
<asac> i only see that
<ogra_> on the one and only maguro test that ran
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-install-and-boot/72/console
<asac> yeah got the line above from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-install-and-boot/72/console
<jcollado> ogra_: Yes, it seems it worked fine this time: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-install-and-boot/73/
<asac> cool :)
<asac> jcollado: and the rest of the jobs are now happily continuing?
<ogra_> great
<jcollado> asac: I've re-scheduled the master job. That will go through all the smoke jobs again.
<asac> jcollado: thx. keep me posted
<OrokuSaki> got touch working on LVM partitions and everything
<ogra_> congrats !
<OrokuSaki> Thanks! Some crazy ass notes for anyone http://pastebin.com/mc0BK5k5
<OrokuSaki> Good notes!
<mamenyaka> ogra_, Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger... Waiting for service sensorservice...; I have even built the image with class main in sensorservice (no override)
<OrokuSaki> mamenyako to get around this I edited /etc/init/powerd.conf and put a # on the line it says to respawn
<OrokuSaki> sad hack I know
<OrokuSaki> that got the waiting for sensor service to go away which left surfaceflinger
<OrokuSaki> surfacefliger had started....
<OrokuSaki> So I put in sleep 60 (wait 60 seconds before running ubuntu-touch-session USER=phablet) and to my surprise it worked
<OrokuSaki> to test this login adb and run service ubuntu-touch-session restart USER=phablet when your left with the waiting for surfaceflinger
<OrokuSaki> worked for me
<OrokuSaki> I was stuck on that for a week
<OrokuSaki> got past it last night
<OrokuSaki> give it a whirl
<OrokuSaki> I plan on lowering the sleep 60 today
<OrokuSaki> sleep XX how many seconds
<mamenyaka> thank you OrokuSaki, I will try it
<OrokuSaki> If it doesn't work... Got me! =)
<mamenyaka> but sadly this only occurs on second boot
<mamenyaka> first boot goes well
<OrokuSaki> Interesting
<OrokuSaki> I would logcat both and post both
<mamenyaka> both?
<OrokuSaki> first boot vs second boot
<mamenyaka> okay
<OrokuSaki> compare
<mamenyaka> I can give you second boot right now
<mamenyaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028379/
<OrokuSaki> mame.. can you run android-chroot
<mamenyaka> no
<mamenyaka> I tried what you suggested
<mamenyaka> only waiting for Surface
<mamenyaka> but the service restart doesn't work
<mamenyaka> OrokuSaki,
<OrokuSaki> you have to be able to run android-chroot
<mamenyaka> (you can autocomplete names here in chat with TAB)
<OrokuSaki> run lxc-info -n android
<OrokuSaki> is it running?
<mamenyaka> yes
<OrokuSaki> if so what is the PID
<mamenyaka> 1539
<OrokuSaki> look at /proc/1539/root
<OrokuSaki> or rootfs
<OrokuSaki> then from there.. see if /system is occupied
<OrokuSaki> any files in there or empty?
<mamenyaka> occupied?
<mamenyaka> empty
<OrokuSaki> what is your error when running android-chroot
<OrokuSaki> empty!
<OrokuSaki> okay that is bad
<mamenyaka> chroot: failed to run command 'sh': No such file or directory
<OrokuSaki> yep
<mamenyaka> yes, system isn't mounted?
<OrokuSaki> yep.. that is the problem
<OrokuSaki> look at my notes.. you can see my fstab...
<mamenyaka> okay
<OrokuSaki> I got around it by doing this line in fstab...  /system /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system auto ro,bind 0       0
<OrokuSaki> I also did "4. comment update-fstab from lxc-android-boot.conf"
<OrokuSaki> otherwise it keeps adding lines on every boot
<mamenyaka> maybe that will be it, because on first boot it goes well
<OrokuSaki> at least for me
<OrokuSaki> then I could android-chroot
<mamenyaka> my fstab:
<mamenyaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028416/
<OrokuSaki> looks good make sure /system is occupied
<OrokuSaki> then add that line after your vendor /system /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system auto ro,bind 0       0
<OrokuSaki> see if that causes your /proc/pid/root/system to be occupied on next reboot
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, can you post findmnt output from your device? I want to fix my /data mount, it always complains about data already mounted at /
<mamenyaka> OrokuSaki, Thank you!
<mamenyaka> the fstab really did the trick!
<OrokuSaki> YAY!
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> It is a hack... other people don't seem to need to do that
<OrokuSaki> no idea why
<OrokuSaki> ogra_ ??? Do you know why?
<OrokuSaki> PS.. thanks ogra couldn't of made it this far without you!
<ogra_> your fstab would be created on first boot by the lxc-android-boot upstart job usually ... seems that failed
<OrokuSaki> that is why I used the e2label as well in the touch script.. hoping it was going off of labels on the partition
<OrokuSaki> I called my label system for system... got me
<ogra_> (teh bind mount above is wrong, it should be a direct mount of /dev/foo/bar/baz (whatever carries /system on your device)
<mamenyaka> but my first boot goes okay, the second boot is messed up
<OrokuSaki> I supposed I could try that... mount the dev twice? Once on /system and the other on /var/lib?
<OrokuSaki> oh well.. it works. =)
<OrokuSaki> I figure in another 6 months half this stuff won't matter
<ogra_> you dont mount anything in /var/lib
<OrokuSaki> hmm... well.. it worked
<OrokuSaki> I am leaving it
<ogra_> nothing is actively happening in there
<OrokuSaki> IF I dont then my /system in my proc/pid/root/system is never mounted
<ogra_> the container startup takes the rootfs from there, before firing up the container
<OrokuSaki> I tried editing the android.config and adding my own fstab... didn't seem to work either
<ogra_> it should work with the default fstab
<OrokuSaki> that is the strange thing
<ogra_> you seem to heavily mix up container and non-container bits atm
<OrokuSaki> even update-fstab sees my system, puts in the enty.. container boots.. but without my system
<OrokuSaki> which is why dmesg says it couldn't find sufaceflinger, etc, etc, etc
<OrokuSaki> Maybe its a bug
<OrokuSaki> Maybe my lvm partitions complicate things
<OrokuSaki> dont know
<OrokuSaki> UUID of dm-8 not matching the UID of /dev/store/cm-system or etc
<OrokuSaki> I tried going off of /dev/store/cm-etc instead of /dev/dm-* and it doesn't boot.. hangs... no adb
<nerochiaro> Wellark: timp: any of you guys alive ?
<OrokuSaki> Does pulse get its audio from lxc or straight from alsa and the kernel????
<OrokuSaki> And.. where is the music app? =)_
<mamenyaka> it's there
<OrokuSaki> I added a mp3 to music... removed the Mock.Music.... don't see any music
<mamenyaka> just open up the Music App
<OrokuSaki> File Manager seems buggy.. that the side stage line sometimes doesn' go away
<OrokuSaki> Music app is not showing on my applications
<Wellark> nerochiaro: hardly.. I'm sick..
<mamenyaka> how many lines off apps do you see?
<mamenyaka> if two, then you need to click on installed
<OrokuSaki> I did apt-get install upgrade music-app thing
<mamenyaka> to see all
<OrokuSaki> give it a try...
<mamenyaka> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130816/UbuntuTouch2_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png
<mamenyaka> there is the music app
<OrokuSaki> Can we just copy a video to videos and see it? Or do we have to get it added to the lens, etc?
<OrokuSaki> I removed the scope.mock videos and music
<mamenyaka> you need to open the mediaplayer by opening a video from lens, then you can select other files
<OrokuSaki> so my music and videos show empty
<OrokuSaki> so I guess the question is.. how can I add a video to lens
<OrokuSaki> Adding this video... Microsoft Multimedia Pack from 1992 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RntXcdHhAcM
<OrokuSaki> I have the avi
<OrokuSaki> Going to include it in my... "rom" =)
<mamenyaka> hah
<mamenyaka> OrokuSaki, want to check out the logcat from first boot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028509/
<mamenyaka> no hacks or anyithing
<ogra_> awe, so i tried another SIM on the weekend for the usse where incoming calls dont work ... seems with the other SIM this works fine while it doesnt with my normal one ... i fear we'lll have to do some debugging
<ogra_> s/usse/issue/
<awe> ogra_, have you opened a bug?
<awe> if not, please do
<ogra_> awe, not yet
<ogra_> just verified it works fine with a different SIm
<asac> ogra_: did anything change on the unity stack?
<asac> e.g. regressions on maguro unity8 aps
<ogra_> not that i know of
<ogra_> asac, it apparently works fine on mako
<asac> right
<ogra_> i'd just give it back at least once
<mamenyaka> OrokuSaki, so rootfs/system is empty, but proc/1234/root/system is not
<asac> ogra_: yeah lets see
<asac> jcollado: acn you give back unity8 on maguro?
<asac> ping is still unhappy though
<ogra_> rsalveti, anything that holds us back from doing the pulse switch today ?
<ogra_> diwic, ^^^ ?
<diwic> ogra_, good question - I don't know if the "no ringtone on first call" bug is a blocker
<ogra_> oh, there is that
<rsalveti> probably not, let's discuss it at our sync
<awe> better hope it's not an important call
<awe> ;)
<ogra_> if it is important they will call again
<ogra_> :)
<awe> w/a different SIM
<ogra_> (we should put that on a wallpaper :) )
<mamenyaka> ogra_, can I have you for another moment?
<ogra_> just ask away
<mamenyaka> so first boot vs second boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028536/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028539/
<MyJetpackCanFly> Hi
<MyJetpackCanFly> Um. I have a few questions about the ubuntu phones. If someone could help me answer them it would be great :)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, system doesn't get mounted
<ogra_> mamenyaka, you have a proper entry in fstab ?
<mamenyaka> MyJetpackCanFly, go ahead
<mamenyaka> ogra_, /etc/fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028567/
<jcollado> asac: Regarding unity8, it failed again, it seems there's a permission problem: UInputError('"/dev/uinput" cannot be opened for writing',)
<MyJetpackCanFly> will the ubuntu touch homepage be customizable in any way?
<mamenyaka> MyJetpackCanFly, someday, yes
<ogra_> you can already change the wallpaper
<ogra_> there will surely be more customization options
<ogra_> mamenyaka, can i see your /etcfstab ?
<MyJetpackCanFly> Thanks. And also, is there a ubuntu phone(designed by ubuntu and not just an android phone) that they will be selling?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, ^^
<ogra_> MyJetpackCanFly, there will be
<MyJetpackCanFly> When will it be coming out?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, oops, blind
<ogra_> mamenyaka, ok, seems all fine, do you see it mounted when that happens to the container ?
<ogra_> MyJetpackCanFly, first half 2014 i think
<MyJetpackCanFly> Cools :P
<mamenyaka> how can I check?
<MyJetpackCanFly> Oh and one more question. Will you be able to download music straight from the internet in the ubuntu os?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, df: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028582/
<tsdgeos> ricmm: had time to look at the url thing for the papi?
<ricmm> tsdgeos: I thought I had approved it
<ricmm> can you give me the link?
<MyJetpackCanFly> Or download anything straight from the internet like videos, photos, etc.
<tsdgeos> ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/platform-api/papi.url/+merge/181523
<mamenyaka> MyJetpackCanFly, sure
<MyJetpackCanFly> Yay thanks so much 4 your help :)
<mamenyaka> MyJetpackCanFly, no problem
<ricmm> tsdgeos: approved
<ricmm> I had tested it, I guess I forgot the approval
<tsdgeos> ricmm: thanks, you know who do i bug for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/qtubunturl ?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, did you modify your android fstab in any way ?
<mamenyaka> no
<mamenyaka> ogra_, just the nosuid part
<ogra_> well, it definitely doesnt get processed for some reson
<mamenyaka> ogra_, https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_samsung_n80xx-common/blob/phablet-saucy/fstab.smdk4x12
<ogra_> looka all fine
<ogra_> *looks
<asac> ogra_: saw jcollado's "uevent" not accessible error?
<asac> om26er: hey
<ogra_> asac, well, thats an autopilot thing
<asac> om26er: kgunn says you are not able to reproduce the maguro problem with uevent not accessible?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, so what's causing it to fail on second boot?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, obviously the /system partition doesnt get mounted in the second one, no idea why
<ogra_> check your changes to init.rc if they perhaps broke the mounting
<mhall119> ogra_: are the click apps (sudoku, stock ticker, dropping-letters) still being pre-isntalled on the daily images?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, no changes on init.rc
<ogra_> mhall119, i think the set of apps changed
 * ogra_ needs to check
<ricmm> tsdgeos: me
<ricmm> tsdgeos: actually, ask loicm for that
<ricmm> if he wasnt on holiday, my bad
<ricmm> tsdgeos: I'll review when the platform-api bits land and publish
<ogra_> mhall119, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<ogra_> thats the current click seed
<ogra_> (not changed apparently)
<om26er> asac, I never tried to reproduce that issue, I know it was happening previously and I added a workaround for that in my merger jobs
<tsdgeos> ricmm: ok, awesome, tx
<asac> om26er: so we landed systemsettle to reveal what we understood
<asac> e.g. system under load
<asac> om26er: todays issue is not under load ... e.g. ti might be something real
<asac> but lets continue in #ubuntu-unity
<ogra_> asac, with the ueventd fixes udev starts a bit later than before ... might be related
<ogra_> i.e. if there is an autopilot upstart job that isnt set up to wait for everything to be ready
<asac> jcollado: one more try?
<asac> even though i believe its reproducible today
 * asac flashes pening
<asac> pending
<ogra_> runs fine for me
<asac> ogra_: the unity8 autopilot?
<ogra_> no, the installed system :)
<asac> ogra_: can you try that?
<asac> autopilot unity8?
<ogra_> is there a doc ?
<asac> should be a single command
<ogra_> just that ?
<OrokuSaki> autopilot
<OrokuSaki> I have that error
<asac> ogra_: the email
<asac> ogra_: phablet-test-run
<asac> basically
<asac> ogra_: 3. phablet-test-run -i -p camera-app-autopilot camera_app
<mhall119> ogra_: ok, Dinko (sudoku developer) was saying on G+ that sudoku wasn't installed in the latest image he flashed
<asac> with unity8
<ogra_> mhall119, probably a .desktop issue, did he search for it ?
<mhall119> dunno, I'll ask
<sergiusens> mhall119: it's a click app, so how was he checking?
<mhall119> sergiusens: I assume he was looking for it in the dash
<ogra_> asac, fails with a ton of dpkg errors
<asac> so thats not the way to do it anymore?
<ogra_> oh, thats because i had replaced a lot of stuff
<asac> see
<ogra_> hmm, wichi i really wouldnt like to wipe right now
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah wait for me
<asac> flashing is ongoing
<asac> will take 10 more i guess
 * ogra_ reinstalls adbd
<ogra_> geez, why does it install all that qt4 stuff ?
<ogra_> now it crashes with a ssh error
<ogra_> why would it use ssh for anything ?
<ogra_> asac, doesnt look like i can even get to towards the test at all
<ogra_> phablet-test-run -i -p unity8-autopilot unity8
<ogra_> thats what i run here
<MyJetpackCanFly> is there instagram and whats app on ubuntu touch?
<asac> ogra_: lets see what i get here
<asac> doanac`: phablet-test-run doesnt work :/
<asac> so i assume we are not using that?
<asac> sergiusens: ^^
<doanac`> asac: what's broke on it?
<asac> doanac`: sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028699/
<asac> doenst work ... ssh problems
<asac> mid through the run
<ogra_> i get the same here
<doanac`> not sure. we don't use SSH in the lab. I do have a patch to remove the SSH requirement, if you are interested: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/adb-only
<ogra_> well, it used to work in the past
<ogra_> with the same local setup it doesnt anymore today
<asac> right
<ogra_> so something changed or broke
<asac> tahts the point :)
<asac> ogra_: what changed?
<asac> :)
<sergiusens> asac: there's an MR from doanac` to get rid of ssh, but in the meantime you need phablet-network-setup -i
<ogra_> asac, code i'd say :P
<asac> sergiusens: hmm. right forgot it sets up ssh
<asac> sergiusens: i believe this should be lazily done in phablet-test-run -i as needed :)
<ogra_> ++
<sergiusens> asac: not required with this: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/adb-only/+merge/182108
<asac> maybe all of network setup could be done there magically
<asac> rigght. also fine if it works :)
 * asac restarts phablet-test-run  now thjat network has fiinished
<ogra_> looks better
<asac> ogra_: somewhat dropped the connection in the middle of the test here
<asac> e.g.Tests running...
<asac> __pthread_gettid -2
<asac> Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed by remote host.
<asac> Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed.
<asac> error: device not found
<ogra_> still running for me
<asac> good
<ogra_> well, my screen is black simce a while ... but the prompt hasnt returned
<sergiusens> asac: ogra_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028766/ and screen is white
<sergiusens> doanac`: who maintains the tests for unity8?
<ogra_> sergiusens, where did you get that ? my console sits at
<ogra_> Tests running...
<ogra_> __pthread_gettid -2
<ogra_> with a blinking cursor underneath
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm using the adb version
<ogra_> ah
<doanac`> plars: do you know the answer to sergiusens question?
<ogra_> well, for me it doesnt seem to fail
<ogra_> but also doesnt seem to finish
<doanac`> as of Friday, the unity8 tests were working for me.
<ogra_> screen is black and doesnt turn on anymore
<doanac`> let me update and look
<ogra_> shell just sitst there
<plars> sergiusens, doanac: I thought someone once told me it was mzanetti - mzanetti: do you maintain the unity8 tests?
<sergiusens> that might of been pre Feb
<sergiusens> ogra_: just for you bug #1216933
<ubot5> bug 1216933 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "Autopilot installs qt4 when not needed for autopilot operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216933
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, thanks "
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> confirmed
 * ogra_ ctrl-c's 
<ogra_> lets re-try this test
<mzanetti> plars: I'm part of the unity8 team, yes
<plars> doanac`, sergiusens: ^
<asac> doanac`: so for me the unity8 succeeded on maguro/pending too
<asac> wonder if that has to do with broken net setup?
<asac> doanac`: i did network-setup and phablet-test-run -i -p
<doanac`> asac: looks like unity8 failed on maguro because of a permission issue with /dev/uinput. I think jcollado created a fix for that
<asac> doanac`: can you give me background story?
<asac> why are we seeing this issue? what does the fix involve?
<asac> why only maguro?
<asac> jcollado: ?
<asac> doanac`: this feels like a dejavu issue
<doanac`> asac: we are having our daily stand up in 8 minutes. I should be able get the story there and relay it to you
<plars> doanac`: wasn't this the old autopilot issue that's been around for a while? We already had a workaround for that
<doanac`> plars: yeah. ii'm not sure how it would happen. its possible I caused a regression on friday
 * asac senses that we didnt fix it, but had a weird hacko :)
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ maybe its because my kernel does not have fanotify or apparmor... I bet that is why...
<OrokuSaki> I forgot when I tested 3.0.8 services seemed to start better
<ogra_> it definitely works without apparmor
<OrokuSaki> but that kerneldoesn't really have an android source.. hm.. then maybe fanotify
<jcollado> doanac`, asac: I've seen the UInputError('"/dev/uinput" cannot be opened for writing',) in the logs, bug I haven't created any fix.
<asac> doanac`: i ran it twice now
<plars> doanac`: I don't think  jcollado did anything but rerun it this morning, so we'll have to look at why it was suddenly hit. but if there was a regression in something that was checked in over the weekend, I would expect us to see it again, and on other devices too
<doanac`> jcollado, asac, plars: i see the issue. its a regression from my change on Friday
<asac> it seems to be going well locallyt. i believe this issue is on you folks :)
<asac> to figure... e.g. how is your approach different from us
<OrokuSaki> I'd have to buy  nexus and test it with a kernel config without fanotify to see what hapens
<asac> using phablet-flash + phablet-network-setup + phablet-test-run
<ogra_> Ran 11 tests in 282.973s
<ogra_> OK
<ogra_> Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed.
<OrokuSaki> not worth it
<ogra_> finished fine here too
<asac> doanac`: ok... can you give me some background :)
<doanac`> asac: when autopilot installs, there's a known bug where permissions on /dev/uinput get messed up.
<doanac`> if you reboot they go back to normal
<asac> when autopilot gets installed?
<asac> so autopilot changes uinput in the postinst ?
<doanac`> if you try and do a run before the reboot, you need to chmod 666 /dev/uinput
<asac> i see
<asac> thats because autopilot adds a udev rule i am sure
<doanac`> it tries to add a udev rule that's not needed for touch (only desktop)
<OrokuSaki> I added the /dev/uinput to my udev rules.... does it work?
<asac> ogra_: how do we trigger applying udev rules in postinst when they change?
<asac> isnt there a proven way?
<ogra_> udevadm iirc
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, why is there no source for the kernel you are using? I thought it's GPL
<asac> doanac`: hmm. and that "desktop rule" falls apart and hence the real rule isnt applied?
<doanac`> asac: the issue is that we *shouldn't* be applying this rule on touch. the permissions are already correct
<sergiusens> udevadm control --reload
<asac> doanac`: do you know where the logic is that does that?
<doanac`> python-autopilot
<OrokuSaki> 3.0.8 kernel was used for WebOS... cyanogenmod team never finished getting it working, instead the devoted work to the 2.6.35 kernel from webos to run on android
<doanac`> we need the rule still for non-touch stuff
<doanac`> so it needs some sort of conditional in the packaging
<doanac`> however - the real issue is that I made a change on friday that makes it possible for the unity8 test to no longer call chmod before it runs
<doanac`> (the real issue in the lab)
<asac> doanac`: so seems on desktop we use 660?
<OrokuSaki> so the source for 3.0.8 that they left unfinished.. is on jcsullins github, but nobody seems to have a working android\cm source for devices/hp/tenderloin...
<asac> but we need 666 for autopilot to work?
<doanac`> asac: that plus it changes the group ownership of /dev/uinput
<ogra_> do we ?
<asac> doanac`: feels like phablet should be in the autopilot group?
<OrokuSaki> sup w-flo
<asac> ogra_: can that be done?
<mfisch> lool: ping
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, ouch :(
<OrokuSaki> yep!
<doanac`> asac: phablet is in  the correct group on touch out of the box
<OrokuSaki> old school kernel
<ogra_> asac, preferably from the postinst script of autopilot
<doanac`> the thing we need to do is make python-autopilot not apply this udev rule on touch
<asac> doanac`: i dont see it in autopilot
<ogra_> (well, preferably we shouldnt use groups at all but policykit and udev-acl ... instead of adding system groups)
<doanac`> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/debian/61-autopilot-uinput.rules
<doanac`> by having a file by that name debian automagically applies it
<asac> doanac`: no ... i dont see phablet being member of autopilot
<asac> group
<OrokuSaki> But.. you can now go on craigslist, but a 10" tablet and play with Ubuntu Touch soon. All for 100 dollars. =)
<doanac`> asac: it doesn't need to. its a member of bluetooth which has write access on touch
<OrokuSaki> Touchpads are everywhere
<asac> doanac`: the uinput is owned by group autopilot
<asac> anyway. let me poke
<OrokuSaki> only has 1024x768 though
<asac> point is in  general there shouldnt be a diff on touch vs. desktop
<asac> after all we try to converge
<doanac`> asac: not out of the box. its owned by bluetooth
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, do click apps work without apparmor in the kernel?
<sergiusens> uinput owned by bluetooth?
<OrokuSaki> click apps??? I can run some apps
<ogra_> not here
<OrokuSaki> browser works...
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, e.g. sudoku
<ogra_> uinput is definitely owned by the autopilot group here
<OrokuSaki> I don't think so.. I tried running that yesterday
<OrokuSaki> or the xda app
 * asac wonders how the test works on desktop
<ogra_> and was 660 initially ... now it is 666
<asac> right
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, yeah.. you need apparmor for click apps AFAIK
<OrokuSaki> perhaps I can remove apparmor from /etc/init
<OrokuSaki> ?
<ogra_> no
<OrokuSaki> hmmmm
<ogra_> you need to put apparmor=0 on the kernel cmdline
<OrokuSaki> sweet!
<ogra_> it is read from there
<OrokuSaki> thanks!
<asac> ogra_: any idea what might have changed uinput to 666?
<ogra_> no idea if that would make click packages work thouogh
<OrokuSaki> gotta go to work be back on soon... =(
<ogra_> asac, nope, let me reboot and see if it is 660 again
<asac> /usr/bin/phablet-test-run:    exec_with_adb chmod 666 /dev/uinput
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: that explains it :)
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> i guess we should just add phablet to autopilot group
<asac> instead
<asac> in phablet-test-run
<ogra_> no
<asac> no?
<asac> why not? feels more reasonable then doing 666 :)
<asac> just during test-run
<ogra_> we should have a working logind session and use udev/acl and polkit
<ogra_> like we do everywhere else
<asac> feels like a more long term thing to do that right
<ogra_> but that again waits for lightdm
<asac> in the meantime we should at least be using the group
<asac> then replace with whatever is done right
<ogra_> asac, right, i would do that if we would release in october next year :)
<asac> ok lets put it on roadmap then and do the better thing short term :)
<ogra_> hack we add at this point of the cycle are unlikely to be replaced by release
<ogra_> we are at a point where we need to start replacing the hacks not adding more
<ashvani> Hi
<ashvani> Hi
<ashvani> I want some help
<ashvani> for ubantu mobile
<ogra_>     # Add each sudo user to the autopilot group
<ogra_>     for u in $(getent group sudo | sed -e "s/^.*://" -e "s/,/ /g"); do
<ogra_>         adduser --quiet "$u" "$AUTOPILOT_GROUP" > /dev/null || true
<ogra_>     done
<ogra_> WOAH
<ogra_> asac, /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-autopilot.postinst
<ashvani> hello
<ogra_> seems what you want already happens in a seriously evil way
<ashvani> any body is there
<lool> mfisch: pong
<ashvani> what
<ashvani> ?
<mfisch> lool: it looks like ibus is dropping in it's own dconf profile and system-db into /etc/dconf
<ashvani> I want to test ubantu on mobile
<asac> ogra_: hmm
<ashvani> can u help me in installing
<asac> ogra_: adduser?
<ashvani> where
<asac> getent group sudo
<asac> sudo:x:27:
<asac> ogra_: its empty here :)
<ogra_> asac, all sudo users get added
<asac> no phablet in it
<asac> so thats not working :)
<asac> cough
<lool> mfisch: yup, had seen this and read it as a sample profile
<ogra_> wow
<asac> ogra_: pahblet is not in sudo
<asac> because its done different in sudoers i am sure :)
<asac> admin
<lool> mfisch: Perhaps we can work out why it needs it and patch it not to need one
<ogra_> asac, ARGH
<asac>  getent group admin
<asac> admin:x:32012:phablet
<asac> ogra_: thats it
<ogra_> asac, thats totally wrong
<asac> hehe
<mfisch> lool: I'll look into that today
<asac> ogra_: so lets summarize what we want :)
<lool> mfisch: Alternatively, if it's only used for ibus specific settings, we could defer until we need to handle them and if we do use an ibus specific DB
<ogra_> sergiusens, any idea why we add phablet to the admin group ?
<asac> ogra_: we want to make phablet a member of sudo ?
<ogra_> yes
<sergiusens> ogra_: no
<asac> ogra_: not admin?
<mfisch> lool: the 2nd DB is okay, as long as it's in a profile
<ogra_> the admin group is dead since pre-lucid
<lool> mfisch: it's more problematic if there are cases of general purposes settings read by ibus or if ibus ends up launching other general purpose processes, but I doubt that
<mfisch> lool: I dont know much about ibus, does it run as a system process?
<asac> ogra_: sergiusens: where is the code setting that up?
<asac> cdimage?
<lool> mfisch: No, I think it's in the session when you turn on accessibility
<ogra_> livecd-rootfs
<asac> ogra_: ok can you please ensure this fix lands and then we can remove all 666 hacks :)
<asac> ?
<lool> mfisch: I think it's always a separate process with IPC with the clients (contrarily to fcntx which is in the same process as the app by default)
<lool> asac: oh wow, the list in https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy has shrunk quite a bit
<asac> lool: still > zero?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028929/
<lool> asac: some demo stuff, some stuff blocked by dependencies being there, some indicators still, and some stuff I dont know why it's blocked there
<asac> ogra_: looks good... wonder what else might be hookd to admin :)
<lool> tedg: Can we drop chewie from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy now?
<ogra_> asac, nothing since lucid
<asac> ogra_: i mean in the phablet context. maybe we have more stuff using it...
<ogra_> asac, we dont use that group anymore since then
<ogra_> we'll see ... would be a bug if we did
<asac> ogra_: ok... so lets give it a try i guess
<asac> any way we can test/protect us?
<asac> lool: so phone-app is from my undersatnding obsolete
<asac> e.g. replaced by individual apps
<asac> ogra_: can this fix make the second build of today?
<asac> :)
<asac> or too risky?
<ogra_> it will
<ogra_> ... uploaded ...
<ogra_> not to risky ... if there are other admin related hacks we need to identify them anyway
<seb128> asac, the phone-app is deprecated but the new splitted apps are not ready in the archive yet
<tedg> lool, I believe so.
<tedg> lool, I think we can clear indicator-battery, -time, etc. as well
<asac> seb128: ok.
<asac> thats what i thought
<ogra_> thats why we still have the PPA
<tedg> lool, That indicator-client is really old as well
<asac> ogra_: awesome... lets sit tight :)
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/livecd-rootfs-2.177$ grep ^admin: /etc/group
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/livecd-rootfs-2.177$
<ogra_> just FYI ...
<ogra_> thats raring
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~$  grep ^admin: /etc/group
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~$
<ogra_> and precise
<lool> tedg: Are you 100% sure I can remove these from the PPA?  Not listed in the images anymore?  if so, I'd do that like now
<asac> sergiusens: ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/remove-chmod666-uinput-hack/+merge/182121
<asac> lool: maybe we can copy to a "backup" paa?
<asac> and then delete and see if someone complains :)?
<lool> asac: Good idea, I was wondering how to keep a backup of them
<lool> but copying to another PPA is good idea
<asac> lool: yeah just check that its also devirtualized
<asac> :/
<sergiusens> asac: lool ... I'm deleting them, they are not pulled in
<asac> ok
<lool> sergiusens: thanks
<asac> if you know that they are officially dead thats bgetter even
<lool> sergiusens: I was about to ping you with a list
<sergiusens> asac: lool you can always just copy them back in fromt he deleted state
<lool> sergiusens: only for a limited amount of time
<lool> like 3 months or so
<asac> not 100% sure about that statement, but sounds familiar :)
<lool> no backup is kept afterwards
<asac> lool: if we dont notice in 3 month its valid that we have to redo :)
<lool> like, complete librarian removal
<lool> asac: lol fair enough
<sergiusens> lool: well if it's not fixed in 3 months, that's a bigger problem :)
<lool> it's just that it's not like a true Vcs if you see what I mean
<asac> yeah
<tedg> lool, I haven't verified on an image, do you know where I can get a pkg list.
<asac> i think if it was in the real archive
<lool> there wont be a "but where was this demo-assets package?" option
<asac> we would keep it longer
<lool> tedg: cdimage, look for manifest file
<lool> tedg: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<lool> tedg: but that's binary not source packages
<lool> tedg: can we dro pchewie too?  we seem to be hours away of switching to indicator-network IIUC
<tedg> lool, So thostr is going to flash his phone and verify all the indicators are on it.
<lool> sergiusens: so things that seem dropable but didn't check whether they are referenced in the build / are shipped in the image from the PPA: demo-assets, indicator-battery, indicator-time, indicators-client, webapps-demo
<lool> tedg: I see indicator-network is in it
<lool> and chewie isn't
<lool> sergiusens: so you can add chewie to that list it seems
<tedg> lool, Cool, what about datetime and power?
<lool> tedg: I see there is no indicator-* package in the image with a *phablet* version
<lool> tedg: So I guess we can drop all
<lool> sergiusens: webapps-demo is still in the image
<lool> sergiusens: as well as demo-assets-*
<lool> so these need some image config patch I guess
<lool> asac: after this, the list is fairly short
<asac> yeah... will push reload in 10 minutes and hope for a blank screen :)
<lool> Things I don't know about: libqtfolks, qt-gstreamer, qtjsondb, unity-lens-mock
<lool> phone-app is being worked on
<lool> unity-session will be superseded by lightdm I guess
<lool> and not sure who is landing ubuntu-gps-service + ubuntu-qtlocation-plugin but these seem related
<mfisch> ogra_: thanks for landing that package. ssweeny said it's not in today's image though, do you know why?
<lool> tvoss__: sorry to ping, but would you know what is needed to land ubuntu-gps-service + ubuntu-qtlocation-plugin in archive?  and/or who is usually looking at this?
<tvoss__> lool, that's deprecated, all of the location is already landed
<ogra_> mfisch, hmm, no, i actually didnt check, it theoretically should be there
<mfisch> ssweeny: you flashed this morning?
<mfisch> I'm on a slow connection, trying to pull it
<ssweeny> mfisch, yeah about an hour ago
<mfisch> -> relo, back in 3 min
<lool> mfisch: I see LP project got renamed
<lool> mfisch: Would you bump changelog to 0.2 and list copyright and dh changes there, happy to sponsor the cleanups
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dpkg -l |grep customization
<ogra_> ii  ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks                      0.1                                         all          Enables customization of images
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130826)
<ogra_> mfisch, ssweeny ^^^
<lool> mfisch: I see the package in the manifest too
<lool> ssweeny: ^
<tedg> ogra_, A couple things were missing :-)  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-seeds/bluetooth-dispatcher/+merge/182127
<tedg> I hear this bluetooth thing is catching on.
<tedg> :-)
<lool> sergiusens: copied chewie and indicator* to a new PPA of mine to back source + binaries
<ssweeny> ogra_, lool, which image are you looking at? i ran phablet-flash ubuntu-system about an hour ago and i don't have that package
<lool> removed: chewie 0.2.10 in saucy indicator-battery 13.10.0phablet1 in saucy indicator-time 12.10.6phablet1bzr8raring0 in saucy indicators-client 0.31+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1 in saucy
<lool> ssweeny: Ah
<lool> ssweeny: We're looking at the latest build, but it has not been promoted to current yet because it's considered too buggy
<lool> ssweeny: there is probably a phablet-flash flag to get it, or you could apt-get update to get it
<ssweeny> lool, ok, thanks
<lool> ssweeny: you can just check the manifest URL I pasted here
<lool> ssweeny: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<lool> sergiusens: Would you want to remove demo-assets and webapps-demo?  Or should I send a mp for this?  haven't done this in a while, would be good for me I guess  :-)
<ogra_> tedg, thats a myth ... it still has to prove its usefullness :P
<ogra_> tedg, merging fter the call i'm in
<tedg> ogra_, Oh, I'm not sure it *could* prove it's worth ;-)
<tedg> ogra_, How about we just settle on it being a user requirement ;-)
<mfisch> lool: (I think this message didn't get through befoer) okay so the ibus stuff should just be system defaults, they're not locked. We can work around this
<ogra_> tedg, heh, well, lets at least try it, probably users find it useful :)
<lool> kgunn: Would you know about whether unity-lens-mock should/can go in archive or what's holding it out of it?
<lool> kgunn: trying to get the last bits out of the phablet-team/phablet PPA
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens, i would like to go through all the groups we fiddle with after feature freeze and rip them out of the build system where possible... and i.e. ship the android related group setup with lxc-android-config's postinst etc
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, that would be good indeed
<kgunn> lool: one sec
<ogra_> just a heads up
<lool> so awkward, sorting branches by date doesn't work for me; some kind of stupid .js bug shows me branches from august in the middle with july at the top of june at the bottom, sigh
<ogra_> some chinese calendar as abase ?
<lool> ogra_: maya I'm sure
<ogra_> heh
<lool> ogra_: hey when adding/removing packages, do you do this in just lp:touch-preview-images/ubuntu-build-phablet-saucy or also in the pulseaudio build?
<ogra_> lool, i dont touch any "touch-preview" branches anywhere
<ogra_> lool, we have a proper seed for the normal images
<ogra_> which we use
<lool> ogra_: Oh really
<ogra_> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy
<ogra_> and ubuntu-touch-meta alongside
<lool> I remember creating a sdk seed there, but then some other day realized some stuff wasn't in it
<ogra_> well thats our master seed nowadays
<paulliu> lool: Sorry, just saw you ask if it is possible to package the mock lens to the archive. But it is for demo only I think. We're going to use the real lens rather than mock-up. So to me I don't think we need to spend the time to do the packaging.
<lool> ogra_ sergiusens : so in lp:touch-preview-images/ubuntu-build-phablet-saucy I've found http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029056/ to remove, does this make sense?
<lool> paulliu: ah it's just for demo purposes, not auto testing
<lool> kgunn: ^
<ogra_> lool, might or might not, ask someone who actually uses the jenkins images :)
<ogra_> i guess it would surely make them smaller :)
<lool> ogra_: that's Ricardo S and Sergio?
<ogra_> sergio
<lool> I've mass-pinged Sergio already, poor sergiusens
<paulliu> lool: BTW, even now we still have the mock-up code inside the unity8. So there's corresponding auto-test code for that mock-up.
<paulliu> lool: But will be remove when we moved to the REAL one.
<lool> ogra_: do touch seed updates go through the merge review process?
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> they have to be made by a core-dev
<ogra_> well, people send MPs
<lool> Hmm couldn't find where ubuntu-lens-mock is pulled in the image
<ogra_> but the changes often enough just happen without them
<lool> sergiusens, rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-seeds/drop-demo-packages-from-touch-seed/+merge/182137 part 1/2
<ogra_> lool, hmm, i would leave the videos in place for a little longer
<ogra_> they serve well for testing multimedia stuff
<ogra_> if you test manually
<ogra_> asac missed to fill the MP form properly once again :P
<lool> sergiusens, rsalveti: part 2/2 https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/touch-preview-images/drop-demo-packages-from-touch-images/+merge/182140
<lool> part 2 should probably go in first, but dont think I can have inter-project mp dependencies
<lool> ogra_: I dont know
<lool> ogra_: how about we include a "add-download-assets" command to all images?
<lool> ogra_: rather than including them as .deb and copying them in ~ -- seems like a waste anyway
<lool> paulliu: Would you know how the mock gets pulled in the image?
<lool> paulliu: I see it in the manifest, but couldn't find it in seeds or in image config
<asac> ogra_: what happened?
<ogra_> asac, you forgot to add a commit message
<asac> if its not as easy as it was, its a bug :)
<asac> ogra_: just copy it from the single commit :)
<ogra_> so the auto-build test fails
<asac> that is in
<asac> really?
<asac> ok
<asac> let me update
<popey> hmm
<popey> 20130826
<popey> PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S  %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND            847 phablet   20   0  354m 136m  62m S  59.5  7.3  29:40.94 unity8
<asac> ogra_: resubmitted with commit message
<popey> unity8 eating my phone
<ogra_> great
<asac> popey: mako?
<popey> ya
<ogra_> popey, thats because you never feed it on the weekend
<popey> it starved!
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> poor thing
 * popey shoves mashed up banana in the usb port
<asac> bfiller: hi
<asac> bfiller: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3759/phone-app-autopilot/
<asac> bfiller: system seems to be quiet before and after
<nerochiaro> bfiller: do you know who is in charge of reviews on mediaplayer these days ?
<asac> plars: rfowler: where do we stand wrt fixing the ping test?
<asac> i think thats still related to WAP roll out
<bfiller> asac: will look
<paulliu> lool: I need to look it a bit. But basically they are just in PPA and should be installed by some dependencies.
<bfiller> nerochiaro: while renato is out probably gusch
<plars> asac: last I heard we are waiting on IS to get access to the wap. If it can be fixed before the second daily image, then I'll leave the test as-is. Otherwise I'll change the test so that we don't get a false failure there
<asac> rfowler: did you manage to catch sciri?
<asac> cjohnston: you think we can move the manta and grouper results to a separate tab?
<rfowler> asac: not yet
<asac> cjohnston: is that easy/hard?
<ogra_> asac, if we can have touch_ro we should be able to have touch_phone and touch_tablet
<rsalveti> lool: conflict in https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-seeds/drop-demo-packages-from-touch-seed/+merge/182137
<rsalveti> ogra_: lool: what will happen with the test cases if the demo contents are not available?
<ogra_> i think the tests install their own files
<ogra_> but the assets are important for quickly checking core functions manually
<ogra_> i would keep the videos until beta time
<ogra_> not sure what the webapps actually ship
<asac> ogra_: rsalveti: ueventd is fixed right?
<cjohnston> asac: we could do that. it wouldn't be as clean (code wise) as it was to seperate touch/touch_ro/desktop etc..
<cjohnston> asac: doing it by individual device would be easier/cleanerr
<ogra_> but if it makes us lose facebook and gmail i'd keep them too
<ogra_> asac, yes
<cjohnston> but I suspect you do want the phone/tablet views
<ogra_> asac, (still missign the upstart part, but it shouldnt hang anymore)
<asac> cjohnston: how about a third level: "Targets" with "Primary Targets" by default and "Secondary Targets" hidden?
<cjohnston> asac: with this page only being available from the touch or touch_ro views? i.e. you don't see the link to primary/secondary when you go to http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ but you do see it when you go to http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch/
<asac> cjohnston: hmm. not sure. thought more about always hiding it unless you select it at third level
<asac> kind of "show all" "show primary only"
<rickspencer3> so, I hit Time & Date settings ...
<rickspencer3> in the Date and Time indicator
<rickspencer3> and a settings dialog showed up like 20 minutes later :)
<ogra_> yay, so it didnt forget about you
<cjohnston> asac: I'll see what I can come up with and get you to look at it
<ogra_> how nice !
<rickspencer3> it must have been off visiting friends
<ogra_> yeah, just wait until its friends move in at your house
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I noticed my phone stopped going into that deep coma mode
<rickspencer3> which is super nice
<ogra_> we didnt do anything to change that
<rickspencer3> I guess someone fixed something :)
<rsalveti> the video one seems useful still, as you said
<ogra_> must be a coincidence of some other fix
<rsalveti> but we also don't want to get packages from the ppa
<rsalveti> but iirc there was an option in phablet-flash to install the demo contents, let me see if it's still available
<rsalveti> yeah, phablet-demo-setup, might need to be updated though
<rsalveti> def provision_device(serial, script):
<rsalveti>     script_dst = '/data/ubuntu/tmp/provision'
<rsalveti> would also need to enable the ppa, as we plan to remove it from the build as well
<rsalveti> lool: mind updating the phablet-demo-setup tool to be able to do that?
<rsalveti> before dropping the demo packages completely
<rsalveti> as that's useful for people doing demos
<rsalveti> sergiusens: happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/backup/+merge/181928
<rsalveti> sorry, pasting messages again as it seems I got disconnected
<rsalveti> brb, lunch
<sergiusens> rsalveti: phablet-demo-tools is useless in a readonly world though
<rsalveti> sergiusens: argh
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we need the mock preinstalled or for it to be official
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> brb
<ogra_> sergiusens, its only content, no ? cant that be a click package ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well depends... there are two mock lens
<sergiusens> ogra_: rest is content and can be easily set
<sergiusens> ogra_: doesn't even have to be packaged
<ogra_> well, to make it easily installable
<ogra_> might be a good case to demo "content-only" click packages :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: sure, it does raise a couple of questions though
<ogra_> well, people will want to ship click packages with content ...
<ogra_> fart sounds galore etc :)
<ogra_> ebooks ... videos ... ringtones, wallpapers etc
<sergiusens> ogra_: yup, we will for sure need some click hooks to make those easily avail
<lool> rsalveti: albeit not reflect in diff yet, I've updated https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-seeds/drop-demo-packages-from-touch-seed/+merge/182137 to fix the conflict (damn ogra_!  :-)
<ogra_> lool, heh, the request from ted was a few lines before you asked about the seeds
<lool> :-P
<crypticmofo> this channel is alive
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: ogra_: sergiusens: lool: so do we all agree to remove the demo content for now?
<crypticmofo> is this the best time normally everyday ?
<lool> crypticmofo: or the worst, depend how you look at it
<ogra_> crypticmofo, the time where EU and US workj hours overlap is usually the bext
<lool> rsalveti: I agree we should fix the command to provision it, just not sure I can hack it as quickly as the removal  :)
<ogra_> or the worst as lool says :)
<rsalveti> lool: that would need a larger change, not something we can do right now
<sergiusens> lool: I can take care of that, but not today... and not sure how to deal with the lack of lens
<sergiusens> demo lens that is
<ogra_> rsalveti, lool, as i said above, i would think it is a good idea to have them repackaed as click
<rsalveti> would the lack of demo contents affect the video lens?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, I'm +1 on that
<lool> rsalveti, sergiusens: Quick and dirty solution: move demo packages to a special PPA, create a script that remounts rw, adds the PPA and apt-get installs them?
<sergiusens> lool: that special ppa can be the current location, right?
<sergiusens> +1
<rsalveti> can't we just move to click package instead?
<ogra_> especially for being able to test content-only click packages alongside :)
<lool> sergiusens: Demo lens: sounds like a perfect use case for the customization stuff
<lool> mfisch: ^
<crypticmofo> can i get the mailing list for ubuntu-touch ?
<sergiusens> lool: +1
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we can do click as long as we can customize the lens
<ogra_> sergiusens, i would like to get rid of all PPAs by end of the week ... or latest this month
<sergiusens> rsalveti: video would use the default lens as in desktop
<mfisch> crypticmofo: just subscribe
<lool> rsalveti: clicks for lenses and scopes aren't close IMO
<rsalveti> sigh
<sergiusens> ogra_: getting rid of the PPA or the PPA in livecd-rootfs (which is okk)
<ogra_> well, scratch that last nit ... end of the week :)
<mfisch> crypticmofo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute#Where_to_discuss
<lool> rsalveti: it's not a click issue, it's that we'd need a whole security architecture design for unity
<crypticmofo> mfisch https://login.launchpad.net/dSxNv7hKhLTH2pq8/+decide ?
<sergiusens> doanac`: what's the status of testing through the click packages?
<rsalveti> right, then having a script as you said might be enough for now
<ogra_> sergiusens, any PPAs we have in the default install
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm +1 on that
<rsalveti> at least with that I'm happy with it removed from seeds
<mfisch> crypticmofo: I can't see that URL, thats private to you
<sergiusens> ogra_: just don't delete the PPA :-)
<lool> is there a package which ships scripts that go in the image?
<ogra_> sergiusens, which also means switching all core apps to click
<lool> (can one have custom scopes in ~/ ?)
<sergiusens> ogra_: hence my question for doanac` :-)
<mfisch> lool: we plan on dropping custom scopes in /custom, I'm still trying to get dbus to find them
<lool> mfisch: yeah; the question was around supporting folks doing demo
<ogra_> lool, only context driven ... all android bits are in lxc-android-config ... we dont really have a separate setting/scripts/hacks package
<mfisch> ogra_: I can confirm that after flashing "current" the package isn't there
<lool> mfisch: you're working on this set of images with customizations, would you have a public one that people can use for demos?
<lool> mfisch: if not, perhaps we should think of one
<ogra_> there are some customization scripts in livecd-rootfs that i would like to get rid of by release
<ogra_> mfisch, current is from last thursday
<ogra_> mfisch, indeed it isnt there :)
<mfisch> lool: we plan on having several customized images
<ogra_> use pending
<lool> mfisch: it's in pending not current
<lool> mfisch: current is the image from the 22nd
<mfisch> ogra_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/ -> current = 08/26?
<mfisch> ogra_: whatever you guys say in europe 26/08? Aug 26 anyway
<crypticmofo> does anyone use ubuntu-touch as a daily driver ?
<ogra_> current is the last image that successfully passed all image tests
<ogra_> pending is the last image that was built
<lool> mfisch: nah, load the /current directory and you'll see the timestamps are from 22
<mfisch> d'oh
<mfisch> ssweeny: there's your reason ^
<bfiller> boiko: which package install the icons used in the dash for messaging-app and address-book-app?
<bfiller> don't see them installed by the actual package
<ssweeny> mfisch, yeah we went over that this morning. that the current images don't have the new bits
<mfisch> lool: but we plan on having several images, I think one could be public.
<ogra_> mfisch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029274/ ... i use that script locally as "get-touch-image-ver" ... with either the -c or -p switch
<mfisch> ogra_: thanks
<mfisch> FYI, I plan that everything will work by the time I'm back from vacation
<mfisch> so stay busy
<lool> mfisch: that would be good
<lool> mfisch: cause IMO you'll want the demo assets in your demo images
<ogra_> how many months did you take ?
<mfisch> ogra_: lol, I wish I got Euro-vacation months
<mfisch> ogra_: maybe I'll buy a lottery ticket too, then you can have a couple years
<ogra_> haha
<crypticmofo> do any of you actually work for chanocial ?
<mfisch> crypticmofo: yes, some of us do
<crypticmofo> nice
<boiko> bfiller: ubuntu-mobile-icons
<bfiller> boiko: thanks
<doanac`> sergiusens: i'm waiting on an update from thomi. i think if we have his autopilot branch, things should be able to be updated pretty quickly
<doanac`> i wanted to try his branch + a change i'd make to the dropping-letters app to validate
<sergiusens> doanac`: ack
<doanac`> sergiusens: we've been carrying around some internal logic to wait for an active network connection on touch images. would you be willing to accept some type of new phablet-network-wait command in phablet-tools?
<doanac`> would be one step closer to consolidation
<sergiusens> doanac`: what would that be for? Can't you just embed it into network setup?
<doanac`> sergiusens: that's specific to setting up ssh and stuff isn't it?
<doanac`> in this case, i'm assuming network is setup, but we might need to wait for it. say after a reboot
<sergiusens> doanac`: well, we will be removing the ssh setup eventually... it really is to make sure we have networking
<richard5443534> does anyone know. if i install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4, will i be able to upgrade to future more complete versions through the phone without a reformat?
<doanac`> sergiusens: so the phablet-network-setup command might be better named phablet-network. then you could do a --setup or a --wait option?
<sergiusens> doanac`: sounds good, let's just get all the folk on board
<sergiusens> doanac`: as in fginther and om26er
<doanac`> sergiusens: you think zoltan would want to be involved. I got the impression he was a fan of the SSH option
<om26er> doanac`, sounds good to me
<bfiller> ogra_: packaging question. new telephony-service conflicts with phone-app. Do I add Provides, Conflicts and Replaces phone-app to the telephony-service debian/control to make updates work correctly?
<richard5443534> anyone???
<bfiller> richard5443534: what do you mean by reformat? you'll be able to upgrade without losing any user data if that is the question
<richard5443534> bfiller: i think i meant reflashing the phone. so the updating is on the phone itself? i dont really want to have to plug it in my computer etc
<ogra_> bfiller, you dont need provides ... we'll change the seeds accordingly (unless there are apps that woould still depend on phone-app afterwards), conflicts/break/replaces are fine
<bfiller> richard5443534: you will need to plug it into your computer for some updates. other can be done directly on the phone using the terminal app
<bfiller> richard5443534: some updates require reflash
<bfiller> and soonish everything will be done from the phone once the final image upgrade stuff is in place
<richard5443534> bfiller: ah, does reflash remove contacts, photos, etc?
<ogra_> no
<bfiller> richard5443534: nope, it preserves it if you use the phablet-flash tool
<ogra_> it keeps yuor user data
<richard5443534> cool, i might give it a go then, thanks
<bfiller> ogra_: got it on the packaging. are all three conflicts/breaks/replaces necessary? haven't used breaks before
<ogra_> conflicts and replaces should suffice
<bfiller> ogra_: thanks
<barry> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> barry: pong
<barry> stgraber: something weird with s-i.u.c/daily/grouper/index.json.  the highest version on the server is 20130833, which is also the version my device is at, so we're not seeing any updates
<stgraber> barry: nothing weird, no image has been marked as good since 20130833
<stgraber> barry: the daily channel now only publishes tested images
<barry> stgraber: ah, okay.  nm then!
<stgraber> barry: I should have the daily-proposed channel online in the next hour or so, running a few more tests to make sure I didn't mess it up
<barry> stgraber: cool.  i am working on LP: #1214009 today
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214009 in Ubuntu system image "Add support for channel.ini file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214009
<Virgil> Hallo everybody, i have a little problem. I installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 10, but there is boot loop after rebooting to Ubuntu and adb cannot find my device.
<Virgil> Recovery mode has ubuntu logo (Android is gone). Can someone help my to solve my problem?
<cjohnston> stgraber: what is going to determine if the image is good or not? is it the automated testing or some testing you will run or?
<stgraber> cjohnston: same flag as for current flipped images
<cjohnston> I'm not familiar with that one either.
<cjohnston> But works for me
<stgraber> I don't really know what the process is for that one, all I know is that it'll trigger my stuff too :)
<ogra_> stgraber, the process is to run 260 tests on them
<salem_> Kaleo, ping
<ogra_> once a human checked the test results there is a manual trigger to switch from pending to current
<ogra_> stgraber, the 260 tests all have to be ported before we can do that wiht system images i guess
<ogra_> not sure how much of them would just work
<cjohnston> ogra_: are these the tests that appear on reports.qa.ubuntu.com?
<ogra_> cjohnston, yeah
<cjohnston> ogra_: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/ is the same tests run on system-images
<richard5443534> phablet-flash (cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community) -b
<richard5443534> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `cdimage-touch'
<cjohnston> richard5443534: you need to pick one of them
<richard5443534> ah, which?
<cjohnston> ogra_: we are in the process of fixing the things that break because of the system image
<cjohnston> richard5443534: depends on what your trying to do
<richard5443534> cjohnston: just wiped my nexus4, putting ubuntu touch on first time
<cjohnston> richard5443534: you would probably want cdimage-touch then
<richard5443534> kk
<cjohnston> ogra_: the biggest problem so far seems to be just the way that storage is done, we can't save log type files like we did with the flipped images
<richard5443534> just installed, what is "no data sources available" on the start screen saying to me?
<mterry> om26er, hello!  I'm looking at using phone-app as a plugin in the shell greeter.   Any hints?  There is a qmlplugin, but it looks like that is for the non-UI stuff.  For the UI, I'll have to import some bits of the phone-app qml myself, eh?
<om26er> mterry, I think thats a question for boiko :)
<mterry> om26er, ok, saw your name in bzr log  :)
<richard5443534> hmm nothing works, back to android i go
<om26er> mterry, I do the QA stuff, though I wish i had better qml skills ;)
<boiko> mterry: so, actually phone-app itself is obsolete, we have are in the process of migrating the code in there to have three separate apps (one for dialer, one for messaging and the addressbook)
<mterry> boiko, right, I keep hearing that.  But they will still live in the same source tree, eh?
<boiko> mterry: nope, the new branches are already in place, should be landing today or tomorrow
<nhaines> boiko: are they planned to look the same or are they planned to look different?
<boiko> mterry: so, I talked to mzanetti about that a couple weeks ago, we are going to be providing a QML UI, but that hasn't been done yet
<mterry> boiko, nothing I can play with/hack yet?
<om26er> nhaines, they have different designs, refreshed
<boiko> mterry: so, how is that going to work? we will provide the UI in our tree? or will that live in the greeter tree?
<mterry> boiko, I had assumed the UI would be provided by phone-app.  You'll need it certainly, so you could just expose it for other modules too
<boiko> mterry: right, ok, I will put that in the queue to be done, but right now you would need to get the ui that is in lp:dialer-app and copy it somewhere to be used
<mterry> boiko, OK.  Maybe I'll start looking at that, so I could be more ready when it is exposed.
<mterry> thanks!
<boiko> mterry: ok, and the plugin it uses (Ubuntu.Telephony) lives in lp:telephony-service
<mterry> boiko, thanks
<crypticmofo> does anyone have a verizon galaxy s3 build of ubuntu-touch with at least wifi working
<crypticmofo> i was playing with the demo yesterday and fell back in love
<crypticmofo> :P
<stgraber> barry, lool: daily-proposed is online, I'll monitor over the next few days to make sure the right thing happens
<barry> stgraber: +1
<achiang> ogra_: hi
<achiang> ogra_: are you in charge of flipping the 'pending' => 'current' bit for touch images?
<achiang> pmcgowan: or is that someone else? ^^
<pmcgowan> achiang, usually ogra_ yes
<pmcgowan> once stuff passes all tests
<achiang> pmcgowan: what's an acceptable pass rate? i see currently it's 93.2% passing
<lool> stgraber: cool, thanks
<pmcgowan> achiang, mako and maguro need to be green, which I think is 95+
<achiang> pmcgowan: i see
<pmcgowan> achiang, sometimes the environment blows up but it still delays release
<achiang> pmcgowan: ok, new question -- my understanding is that cdimage-touch does not have a RO root, whereas ubuntu-system does have an RO root (call it rofs)
<achiang> pmcgowan: (when provisioning with phablet-flash, that is)
<pmcgowan> correct
<achiang> pmcgowan: so question is -- is there a plan to converge those 2 so everyone gets the rofs? or is it by design that we'll have a rwfs and a separate rofs?
<pmcgowan> achiang, RO will become default very soon
<achiang> pmcgowan: great, thanks
<pmcgowan> achiang, there will then be a way to enable "developer mode' if you will
<pmcgowan> that allows apt-get again, etc
<achiang> pmcgowan: ah, ok
<achiang> pmcgowan: "very soon" is like... a week? 2 weeks? a month? (ballpark)
<pmcgowan> achiang, week-ish
<achiang> pmcgowan: awesome, thanks
<pmcgowan> achiang, lots of folks running the RO daily
<pmcgowan> ok
<rickspencer3> hey, is indicator-network pegging the cpu a known issue?
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, achiang we should call "developer mode" something like "system builder" mode
<rickspencer3> since it won't be needed for application developers, iirc
<achiang> rickspencer3: +1
<pmcgowan> +1
<rickspencer3> beuno, ping
<beuno> rickspencer3, pong
<rickspencer3> hey beuno
<beuno> hey hey!
<rickspencer3> so, I notice in adb shell running top
<rickspencer3> that ubuntu-download is constantly running, take 1-2.5% of the CPU
<rickspencer3> thought it may be a side effect of click
<rickspencer3> any idea what is going on there?
<beuno> rickspencer3, that's the generic download service, so it could be something else plugging into it (maybe the image updater?)
<beuno> I don't know what would be going on there
<beuno> mandel or barry would know more
<rickspencer3> slangasek, stgraber ^ ?
<beuno> or ralsina_
<rickspencer3> is there a way I can poke at it to see what is using it?
<slangasek> hum.  TTBOMK, the image updater is still only triggered from the UI currently
<slangasek> stgraber or barry would know more though
<beuno> in theory, so is click
<beuno> maybe the service itself is misbehaving without help?  :)
<slangasek> but if in doubt, dbus-monitor?
<ralsina_> rickspencer3: there was a branch mandel was doing to ensure it shuts down when the queue is empty
<ralsina_> rickspencer3: not sure if it's in the images yet. \
<pmcgowan> ralsina_, but if rickspencer3 is running cdimage version, there are no image updates
<beuno> well, if it's not shutting down on its own, maybe it stayed up after installing a click package?
<rickspencer3> beuno, I didn't install anything
<beuno> ok
<beuno> so I'll defer to ralsina_ then
<slangasek> the software that *does* the image updates is still included in the image, even if it's not (supposed to be) active
<slangasek> so it's not impossible that a bug in that code could be making the downloader itchy
<pmcgowan> heh itchy
<rickspencer3> slangasek, ca you give me more details about how to check with dbus-monitor? it's complaining that it lacks an x11 display ;)
<rickspencer3> if it only knew
<slangasek> that part is a non-fatal warning
<slangasek> dbus-monitor --system
<slangasek> (assuming the downloader service runs as root, not on the user bus?  I haven't looked)
<rickspencer3> slangasek, so I just watch it until something asks for the downloader?
<slangasek> yeah
<slangasek> and if nothing's asking, and the downloader is still spinning, then I guess it's a downloader bug
<lool> rickspencer3, beuno, slangasek: Only click-scope uses download service for now
<pmcgowan> slangasek, I just had the settings check for updates, and got three processes running and chewing cpu
<ralsina_> let me bring mandel here he knows best :-)
<lool> slangasek: to trigger image updates, you may also use cli (system-image-cli)
<pmcgowan> system-image-db and a couple of RX/TX thread processes
<pmcgowan> lool, ^^
<rickspencer3> lool, ok, I'll reboot and see if looking at the scope triggers it
<lool> that's probably the new code for OS updates
<lool> (system-image-db)
<pmcgowan> lool, its using a lot of my cpu not doing anything
<pmcgowan> I checked for updates then exited settings
<lool> barry: ^
<rickspencer3> ueventd
<lool> pmcgowan: we just landed a new version of the client + UI on end of last week, so you probably got it today and you might be seeing a new bug
 * rickspencer3 twiddles thumbs
<pmcgowan> lool, its calmed down now, after about a min or two
<barry> beuno: it wouldn't be system-image updater as that's not integrated w/ the d/l service yet.
<lool> pmcgowan: you tamed it
<rickspencer3> ubuntu-dowlnload is already running
<slangasek> ueventd storms should evidently be fixed in the latest build?
<slangasek> rsalveti: ^^ ?
<rickspencer3> slangasek, I didn't use --pending
 * slangasek nods
<barry> the d/l service doesn't run on the system bus yet, so that's another reason it hasn't been integrated (and we need the group downloads)
<barry> system-image-dbus?
<lool> barry: two things being discussed above; one is rick seeing ubuntu-download process eating CPU IIUC (which is download service only used by click-scope) and hte other is pmcgowan seeing CPU usage for a little why after exiting system settings
<pmcgowan> I am on 0826 image
<barry> lool: ah.  don't know about the former, since as i mentioned we haven't integrated that with system-image yet
<lool> barry: yeah, I only pinged you about the latter
<lool> barry: ralsina pinged mandel about the former
<barry> pmcgowan: please try `system-image-cli --version`
<pmcgowan> barry, 1.1
 * rickspencer3 tries --pending
<barry> pmcgowan: okay, that's the latest version.  you're saying it's eating cpu?  or just continuing to run?  it should essentially be idle until it gets a dbus command.  you can take a look at /var/log/system-image/client.log to see if it's Doing Things
<pmcgowan> barry, heres what I did
<pmcgowan> I opened system settings, updates panel
<pmcgowan> it checked for updates
<pmcgowan> found one
<pmcgowan> then the process started using 30% cpu for a couple mins
<pmcgowan> barry, its doing now when I entered that settings panel
<pmcgowan> plus the 2 RX TX processes using another 25%
<pmcgowan> barry, nothing in that log
<barry> pmcgowan: it would make sense to consume cpu while it's downloading and checking the update.
<pmcgowan> barry, but I did not ask it to get the update
<pmcgowan> did not press the big red download button
<barry> pmcgowan: it has to do a bit of work just to find out if there is an update available.  (download some files, do some gpg checks, etc)
<pmcgowan> download automatically says never
<rsalveti> slangasek: I don't think current got that fix yet
<pmcgowan> barry, thats a lot of work its doing
<barry> pmcgowan: try editing /etc/system-image/client.ini.  look for [system]loglevel and change that to say 'info' (no quotes).  kill system-image-dbus and try to check for updates again
<barry> pmcgowan: if it's not downloading automatically, i wouldn't expect it to do that much work, well, not for more than a couple of minutes depending on your download speed
<barry> pmcgowan: how did you update to the latest image?  did you just reflash your device?  apt-get update it?
<pmcgowan> barry I have the cdimage flavor, and I flash it
<lool> pmcgowan: I'm not on a pristine image, but I ran latest system-image client from OS updates settings, checked for updates, saw a couple of system-image processes near the top of htop output for 2-3 seconds, then they disappeared from htop's listing (by CPU)
<barry> pmcgowan: i haven't tested it on the live device yet because no new images have been published.  for now, i'd say, edit the config file as above, kill system-image-dbus and try to re-initiate an upgrade.  watch the log file
<lool> ah they appeared shortly when leaving the settings UI, but that seems ok
<barry> lool: yeah, that's what i'd expect
<pmcgowan> barry, it says its downloading all the files
<lool> barry: oh hold on, he says it found an update
<slangasek> rsalveti: right, not in 'current' - but landed in 'pending', AIUI?
<lool> barry: but that's the old code still
<rsalveti> slangasek: yes
<barry> lool: 1.1 is the new code, uploaded on friday
<pmcgowan> barry, but the downloader isnt running so maybe it lied
<lool> barry: but no update was published to daily since friday
<barry> lool: hmm.  yeah that is weird.  i tried it this morning and got "no updates available"
<lool> pmcgowan: I dont understand why it'd display an update from you
<barry> (which confused me until i asked stgraber about it)
<pmcgowan> lool, I am not on the system image either
<lool> pmcgowan: we haven't published a new image to the system-image.u.c daily channel since the 22nd (date of last promoted pending -> current build)
<pmcgowan> on the cdimage-touch
<barry> "Congrats! You are already up to date!"
<pmcgowan> lool, it must get confused between the two images
<lool> barry: I wonder whether the client is confused trying to compute an update from manually installed version to latest version
<lool> pmcgowan: exactly
<lool> barry: is there some way to run from cli with debug log
<pmcgowan> so its a point in time, but should be smarter maybe
<lool> pmcgowan: it's a bug, it should either work normally or see it's started from an unsupported build
<barry> lool: system-image-cli -v (and another -v for really verbose ;)
<barry> lool: we have no such definition "unsupported build"
<lool> pmcgowan: ^ if you run this, does it tell you which version it things it's on vs. the one it finds on system-image.u.c?
<barry> pmcgowan: what does `system-image-cli -b` say?
<pmcgowan> [systemimage] Aug 26 20:38:06 2013 (4846) all files available in /tmp/system-image
<pmcgowan> [systemimage] Aug 26 20:38:21 2013 (4846) preparing to reboot
<barry> e.g.:
<barry> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -b
<barry> build number: 20130833
<barry>  
<pmcgowan> I hope not!
<pmcgowan> barry, build number: 0
<lool> hehe
<barry> pmcgowan: that tells me it's auto-downloading.  "preparing to reboot" means shuffling all the files in place, and writing /etc/ubuntu_command.  doing everything *but* rebooting
<barry> pmcgowan: so, system-image-cli thinks you've never applied an update before, so yes, it will try to update to 20130833
<pmcgowan> barry, which is correct, since I am not on that image at all
<pmcgowan> barry, but it does the download every time, since it hasnt applied it
<barry> pmcgowan: and based on those log messages, it did download all the data files too.  so, it's not surprising that the cpu was busy (lots of files to read/write, gpg sigs to check, sha256 checksums, etc)
<pmcgowan> barry, should it check for it to exist before downloading again?
<lool> so now the other question is why it uses a lot of CPU to report that, or perhaps it's doing more than reportng
<lool> ah right, it downloads by default
<pmcgowan> barry, is it using the download manager?
<lool> no
<pmcgowan> I am confused then
<barry> pmcgowan: not yet.  the d/l service doesn't yet have the right api or run on the system bus
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> 2 things then - it should not update a cdimage type image, and it should not download the files when it already had?
<barry> pmcgowan: it should *not* download everything if it's already done so though.  e.g. if you stop short of rebooting, and then check again, and it downloads everything again, that would be a bug :)
<pmcgowan> barry, it downloaded the files 3 times, each time I entered the settings panel for updates
<barry> pmcgowan: definitely on the latter, but system-image has no way of knowing it's a "cdimage type image".  all it knows is what it sees in the /etc/ubuntu_build file, or with version 1.2, in /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<pmcgowan> barry, ok not a big deal since cdimage style goes away
<barry> pmcgowan: okay, that's a bug needing fixing.  could you file one or should i?
<pmcgowan> and it was defautled to download on wifi
<pmcgowan> barry, would you mind
<barry> pmcgowan: that's not supported until we integrate with the d/l service (same with pausing the download and a few other features)
<barry> pmcgowan: sure
<lool> barry: is there a chance it would start such a download on mobile data connection?
<lool> barry: if there is, I'd suggest we disable the autodownload by default until we can prevent it and rely on manual downloads for a little while
<pmcgowan> lool, I set it to never and its not downloading
<pmcgowan> lool, so it could be its honoring the settings correctly
<barry> lool: yes, it will.  we can switch the default to manual for now
<lool> pmcgowan: but it would download on 3g if you had left the defaults and just opened that settings panel
<barry> pmcgowan, lool right.   it cannot support wifi-only, but it does support automatic/always and manual
<lool> which is a bit harsh to people actually using 3g
<lool> (I only have my personal N7 for testing so can't check this out)
<pmcgowan> right
<barry> lool: do you want me to set it to manual for now?
<lool> (but that's ok)
<rickspencer3> barry, when you say it does not support wifi-only, do you mean "yet"?
<lool> barry: I'd vote yes!  :)
<barry> rickspencer3: right, yet
<barry> rickspencer3: when the d/l service gets the features we need, and i integrate that, then it will work
<lool> rickspencer3: it will when it's hooked to the updated download service
<rickspencer3> barry, I think out of consideration, we should default ot manual then
<rickspencer3> it could result in astronomical charges
<barry> lool, rickspencer3 np.  it's a one character change :)
<rickspencer3> when I roam in Europe it's like $10 per megayte!
 * lool would have thought s/True/False/ and is disappointed that's it's s/1/0/
<barry> i'll probably upload 1.2 today, so i'll make that change now, and change it back in LP: #1196991
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1196991 in Ubuntu system image "Support the new download dbus service" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196991
<barry> lool: well, it's actually 0/1/2 :)
<barry> lool: hmm.  should i force switch it to manual-only if i someone has already run version 1.1?
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, so, my screen is off, unity is taking 45% of a cpu core :/
<barry> lool: hmm, the other problem is how do we switch it back to auto when the time comes.  i think i should not save the default in the db (but use the default if the db key is not found)
<barry> tough luck to aanybody who's already run 1.1
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, hmm
<pmcgowan> I think I will report it and we can watch it
<bigcalm> Hi :) I this the right place for an argument^w^wQML related discussion/help?
<markusnoob> is there a roadmap for ubuntu touch? i d like to know when desktop convergrnce will be supported
<rickspencer3> hi bigcalm there are a few qml folks here
<bigcalm> rickspencer3: great. Hopefully people won't mind me just asking random questions then :)
<rickspencer3> bigcalm, but I think there is a better channel
<rickspencer3> mhall119, #ubuntu-app-developer ?
<bigcalm> I'm trying to get QtLocation working. But it's causing a segmentation fault on my desktop and the SDK says that my phone doesn't have the QtLocation module :(
<mhall119> rickspencer3: #ubuntu-app-devel
<rickspencer3> bigcalm, ^
<bigcalm> rickspencer3: thanks
<mhall119> I think QtLocation might be broken atm
<rickspencer3> bigcalm, for QtLocation specifically, I think the back end for that stuff is just landing
 * bigcalm tickles popey and slithers out
<mhall119> popey reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/+bug/1214369 earlier trying to find a working example
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214369 in qtlocation-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Examples in qtlocation5-examples don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rickspencer3> so you can program to it, but I don't think it does much
<pmcgowan> mhall119, seems that stuff did not land in the image as expected, we are following up
<mhall119> bigcalm: ^^
<lool> barry: can you tell whether the setting has been flipped or not?
<bigcalm> Thanks peeps :)
<lool> barry: generally the setting should have a 4th value which is "use the default"
<lool> barry: switch everybody to that on the next update
<barry> lool: i could do that.  do you see any value in that over "don't store a default, but if queried, provide it"?
<barry> anyway, i think that'll be fine
<mhall119> ogra_: sergiusens: is there any way to record video from a device, instead of just a screencap?
<silverword> quit
<lool> ogra_: hey, still around?
<lool> ogra_: do you know what is currently blocking promotion of latest image to /current?
<lool> ogra_: like, a finite things of things we need to resolve, or just a higher pass rate?
<lool> ogra_: and can you confirm it's still being manually switched?
<kgunn> pmcgowan: was this bug consistently repro'able ??
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1217099
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217099 in Unity 8 "Unity consumes 50% CPU when screen turns off" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> kgunn, I got it this afternoon, and about 20 mins later rick got it
<pmcgowan> kgunn, but I dont have the way to trigger it yet
<lool> barry: it would be more elegant to not even store teh default
<lool> barry: but it doesn't really matter if you have "Use the default" as an option anyway
<kgunn> pmcgowan: ack...simple test didn't get it...but i'll tinker a bit as well
<AskUbuntu> Fade in or out a QML Audio file? | http://askubuntu.com/q/337654
<slangasek> doanac`: where does the test definition for http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3759/default/303963/ live?
<slangasek> (and how would I know this?)
<cjohnston> slangasek: I believe its https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/ping/tc_control
<lool> stgraber: Hmm people who used .developer_mode will be switched back to read-only now?!
<lool> stgraber: could we keep supporting .developer_mode for a month or so?
<stgraber> lool: is it really that big a deal? We pretty much told people not to use those images, so yeah, I should have put some code to rename any existing flag file, but I'm not sure it justifies the 3 source uploads, 4 hours wait time and 200MB of source packages required to add that now.
<stgraber> (initrd changes require initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch + ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd + android to be uploaded in sequence, waiting for each to build and publlish before uploading the next...)
<GyrthMcMulin> Does anyone here feel like helping a novice?
<cjohnston> GyrthMcMulin: you would get farther by asking your question
<GyrthMcMulin> cjohnston, Well I was following the porting page and I want to see how far I can get porting Ubuntu Touch to my little tablet.
<GyrthMcMulin> But I've never done this.
<GyrthMcMulin> I got the git repo. Cyanogen mod isn't on my device.
<GyrthMcMulin> The whole page seems to be about using CM. So I guess this is a dead end.
<slangasek> cjohnston: thanks
<cjohnston> slangasek: np
<GyrthMcMulin> Is it possible to get Ubuntu Touch on a tablet without the use of CM?
<Umeaboy> GyrthMcMulin: Yes, if you are fully rooted.
<wilee-nilee> GyrthMcMulin, The channel headers have a link to a no cm installation
<GyrthMcMulin> I do have root access. And there has already been someone that ported Ubuntu desktop to the tablet.
<lool> stgraber: it's no big deal, perhaps simply drop an email to ubuntu-phone ML to warn of the change then?
<GyrthMcMulin> wilee-nilee, You mean the "Manual (deprecated)" part?
<stgraber> lool: yeah, I can do that
 * lool heads to bed &
<wilee-nilee> GyrthMcMulin, Not sure what is deprectaed but the pahblet ppa
<wilee-nilee> portion, if you are running linux
<GyrthMcMulin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is all about Cyanogen Mod. Where did you find the no cm installation wilee-nilee ?
<wilee-nilee> GyrthMcMulin, This used to be in the header was yesterday. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<GyrthMcMulin> wilee-nilee, These are already supported devices.
<GyrthMcMulin> I was talking about porting to a non supported device.
<wilee-nilee> GyrthMcMulin, supported devices, yes, and many others were loaded this way, have you actually named anything but "my little tablet" and whether it is supported or not. ;)
<GyrthMcMulin> wilee-nilee, It's the Archos 43. As I said it doesn't have Cyanogen Mod. So it's not supported.
<wilee-nilee> GyrthMcMulin, It is android why not install it.
<wilee-nilee> load the raom manger and twrp
<wilee-nilee> rom*
<GyrthMcMulin> There isn't Cyanogen mod for my device.
<wilee-nilee> ah, maybe another rom, your roote right the touch will wipe it anyway.
<wilee-nilee> rooted*
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-27
<GyrthMcMulin> Is this usable? https://github.com/bizcuite/android_frameworks_base
<wilee-nilee> GyrthMcMulin, Si is thgis device just running a rom to old for some apps?
<wilee-nilee> sorry for the miss-spelling
<wilee-nilee> I swaw 2. something
<wilee-nilee> saw
<GyrthMcMulin> The official rom is Froyo. But Gringerbread and ICS have been ported by the community.
<GyrthMcMulin> CM7 and CM9 seems to be ported by community members. But I don't know how to use.
<slangasek> thomi: question for you about autopilot
<wilee-nilee> GyrthMcMulin, I guess if it were me I would check with the devices community on getting a more updated rom on there to start with, they have a forum I believe. That is if you get no definitive help here, or maybe try #android and #android-root
<slangasek> thomi: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3758/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/304497/ suggests that autopilot is using python2.x?  If so.... why?
<GyrthMcMulin> wilee-nilee, I tried Gingerbread. It works great, but I wanted to see if I could get Ubuntu touch to work.
<wilee-nilee> GyrthMcMulin, Sure, touch is rather developmental right now is all, I have a nexus 7 so the ubuntu desktop is what I want, and its still rather rough.
<harris> is there a beta
<slangasek> thomi: (just a slight bit of yak shaving in response to that test failure... the proximate cause is a failure to handle non-ascii characters in http://www.canonical.com/rss.xml, which seems to me like a strong argument for not using arbitrary external urls in the test data, but python2.x should be considered deprecated for anything being deployed on Touch... it's pure coincidence that the touch images currently have /usr/bin/python on th
<slangasek> ... and that's actually something that we'll be fixing, if not by 13.10, then at least by 14.04)
<harris> slangasek, when does it come out
<slangasek> harris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<harris> ty
<harris> whats this step 17
<harris> August 22nd
<harris> Ubuntu Ubuntu 12.04.3
<harris> ok slangasek  so i have a gtp5113 is it supported
<slangasek> the wiki page shows the Ubuntu release schedule across the 6 month period; 12.04.3 is not relevant to Ubuntu Touch.
<harris> oh ok
<harris> so are you helping make it
<slangasek> harris: information about supported devices: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<slangasek> sure
<harris> cool
<harris> ok so this is the one similar to mine Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 Wifi
<harris> P5110
<harris> but mine is the galaxy tab 2 10.1 gtp5113
<harris> only difference is the ir blaster will it work though
<harris> will it
<nhaines> harris: what is an ir blaster?
<slangasek> harris: for information about specific devices, you really want to talk with the porters who are working on that device.  I have no idea if a P5110 image will even boot on a gtp5113, let alone support the ir blaster
<slangasek> nhaines: an infrared transmitter (i.e., a built-in remote control)
<harris> slangasek, how do i get in contact with them
<nhaines> slangasek: I wasn't sure if it described the associated software rather than the hardware.
<slangasek> nhaines: yeah, "IR blaster" is the usual term for a transmitter :)
<slangasek> harris: probably via the information on that wiki page
<nhaines> slangasek: makes as much sense as "IR port", I suppose.  :)
<slangasek> harris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/P5110 gives info about the image maintainer, which links to his launchpad account, which will have contact info
<slangasek> (or at least, a form you can use for contacting)
<GyrthMcMulin> Why is CM needed?
<zleslie> Hi Folks, I just found this project, and I am wondering about nexus Q support.  I'd love to be able ot run some xbmc or mpd or something on this device.  Even though its not got a touch screen, does anyone know if this would work to at least get a headless ubuntu going?
<iBotPeaches> zleslie: You'd probably have to do it yourself, seeing how there is not many nexus q's out there at all
<zleslie> So it begs the question, how similar are the images? I would guess that the nexus line has similar methods of actually getting the image onto the device, but not sure what happens after that.
<iBotPeaches> Well it is AOSP (i think), but seeing how the device fell off the face of the earth. I pushed it out of my memory
<zleslie> Sure, I was just looking for a good place to start.
<iBotPeaches> what was its board name again?
<zleslie> tungsten
<mhall119> GyrthMcMulin: CM is used to power the Android hardware
<iBotPeaches> zleslie: sorry don't see it CM or aosp repos sorry
<GyrthMcMulin> mhall119, I thought it was a bootloader.
<mhall119> GyrthMcMulin: no, Ubuntu boots itself now, but there is a container running the Android parts
<zleslie> iBotPeaches: yeah, basically its an entirely unsupported device by basically everyone. I'd just be interested to get linux running on it.
<zleslie> iBotPeaches: though: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Steelhead_Info
<iBotPeaches> ah steelhead, it might be in repos as that. I looked for tungsten
<zleslie> iBotPeaches: what repos where?
<iBotPeaches> zleslie: https://github.com/CyanogenMod
<zleslie> iBotPeaches: would that help me get just linux on it though?
<iBotPeaches> zleslie: in a sense, it already is running linux
<iBotPeaches> just bootstrapped with android on top
<zleslie> Sure...  How to phrase...
<zleslie> I'm after a proper distro I suppose, one that I can do useful things with.
<iBotPeaches> but no, sorry I have no idea. I'm only working on an oppo phone that is still having kernel problems, so not really my area of knowledge
<mhall119> iBotPeaches: which phone?
<GyrthMcMulin> Well this is too difficult for me.
<zleslie> iBotPeaches: roger, Thanks anyway
<iBotPeaches> mhall119: oppo find 5, I heard so many articles about a build for it, but the isn't any progress that I can see, so started about 2 hours ago and making progress
<mhall119> iBotPeaches: nice!  I'd be happy to test any builds.  Also did you know we have a contest going right now for porting to the Find 5? http://mhall119.com/2013/08/win-an-oppo-find-5/
<thomi> slangasek: hey, sorry, I was AFK
<thomi> slangasek: it sounds like you're saying "Autopilot MUST be ported to python3 at some point in the medium-term future" ?
<thomi> slangasek: I'd like nothing better, and if there's a strong technical reason to make that happen, then maybe I can actually get some work hours assigned to that task :)
<iBotPeaches> mhall119: yeah, I think you started that at xda dev-con. Yep, Once I have it booting on mine and working. I'll send it over :p
<mhall119> iBotPeaches: awesome, looking forward to it
<koussaha> hey guys how can i add more apps to the build
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<koussaha> c
<mhall119> try another key
<Bronze> G-sharp g#
<OrokuSaki> Can anyone give me some advice? When running some apps that are supposed to be in the side stage.. They are black unless I use the Unity Launcher.. then I can see the app when its zoomed out
<OrokuSaki> Like Settings... or Twitter, etc, etc
<OrokuSaki> Sometimes I can access them if I play with the launcher
<OrokuSaki> like calcultor
<OrokuSaki> have to run the browser to access the sidestage, etc
<OrokuSaki> anyone able to run suduko?
<RobbyF> on the phone?
<OrokuSaki> yeah
<OrokuSaki> I just get a white sidestage
<RobbyF> just loading the phone now
<OrokuSaki> I am on a tablet
<OrokuSaki> does that matter?
<RobbyF> just different orientation
<RobbyF> works for me
<OrokuSaki> strange... I can run twitter but not suduko.. thanks!
<crypticmofo> wow .. i been watching reviews on google for quite a while now / they praise android all the time .. yet ubuntu-touch come out and show how bad it is compared to android lol
<OrokuSaki> google news? =)
<crypticmofo> is anyone using ubuntu-touch as a daily driver .. if so how is it ?
<slangasek> thomi: hey - so yeah, I'm saying the fact that autopilot wasn't implemented in python3 from the get-go implies we had a communication failure somewhere, because we've been on the path to getting rid of python2 already for more than a year. :/  and considering that broken test case probably has to be solved completely differently for python2 than python3...
<thomi> slangasek: autopilot has existed since before 12.04
<thomi> slangasek: at that point, a whole bunch of things we needed in autopilot were not yet in python 3.
<thomi> slangasek: the specific test failure is probably fixable - it just needs someone to take a look at it
<thomi> it usually a reasonably simple fix
<thomi> but yeah, I'd love to move autopilot to python3
<slangasek> thomi: ah, didn't realize autopilot has actually been around that long, the VCS doesn't go back before 12.04
<slangasek> python3-only was already a goal for 12.10, fwiw. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-python-versions
<slangasek> but that's water under the bridge
<slangasek> given that nothing in the actual touch stack is supposed to be using python2 for 13.10, does that give you enough ammo to get the porting work approved? :)
<thomi> slangasek: no, it was originally in lp:unity :)
<slangasek> ah :)
<thomi> slangasek: we have an AP planning session at UDS, I'll make sure that issue is raised :)
<slangasek> ok, cool :)
<slangasek> and yeah, that particular test isn't going to be terribly hard to fix in either language
<slangasek> but unicode + python2 makes me very angry ;)
<thomi> agreed
<OrokuSaki> Anyone have some pulseaudio tricks? I can play sound if I kill pulse in the musicapp...
<OrokuSaki> camera works. =)
<oSoMoN> good morning
<diwic> ogra_, good morning
<ogra_> hey hey
<diwic> ogra_, so to start somewhere, I've pushed the UCM file for Nexus 4 to the appropriate branch.
<diwic> ogra_, I should probably do the same for Galaxy Nexus, but question is if we should try to debug things first
<ogra_> wrt first call silence ?
<diwic> ogra_, e g, awe said that headphones did not work, and we still have the first ringtone problem
<diwic> ogra_, or if we should just ignore it for now and push something that might be buggy
<ogra_> well, how broken would it be without the UCM file ?
<ogra_> vs what we have atm
<diwic> ogra_, well, if we're totally without an UCM file for maguro, then maguro is going to be very very broken.
<diwic> ogra_, in short, don't expect *anything* to work without a UCM file
<ogra_> right, so i'd prefer to ship the UCM even if the headphones dont work
<diwic> ogra_, the question is more if we should spend time on trying to make the UCM file better before I push it
<ogra_> well, what do you want to try ?
 * ogra_ reads tvoss' mail and LOLs ... 
<ogra_> tvoss, yes, there is something needed from you ... the package name you want to have seeded would be a good idea i suppose :)
<diwic> ogra_, good question. What do you think?
<ogra_> dunno i got a working SIM, a maguro  and a headset, tell me what to do and what to capture :)
<diwic> ogra_, that's the spirit! :-)
<diwic> ogra_, can you just plug the headphones in and try playing back, and see what happens?
<ogra_> yup, one sec, need to relocate
<diwic> playback using a method you know works on speaker or earpiece
<ogra_> hmm, just strikes me, i should probably flash the pulse image first :P
<diwic> ogra_, which means half an hour of download?
<ogra_> did anything change yesterday ?
<diwic> no
<ogra_> then the image i have should be fine
<diwic> not that I'm aware of at least
<ogra_> i'll dist-upgrade after flashing just to be sure
<ogra_> (faslshing the maguro is darn slow :/  takes a bit)
<asac> ogra_: cant find apt-get source phone-app
<ogra_> asac, phablet-team PPA :)
<asac> oh ... omg
<ogra_> the one remaining package (will be gone this week)
<ogra_> (i was told)
<asac> ogra_: the line 151 is the wrong line
<ogra_> where ?
<asac> ogra_: lp:phone-app and what is on image are out of sync
<ogra_> oh, in your autopilot fix ?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3767/phone-app-autopilot/305532/
<ogra_> ah
<asac>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/phone_app/tests/test_communication_panel.py", line 151, in test_send_button_disable_on_clear
<asac>     self.assertThat(send_button.enabled, Eventually(Equals(False)))
<asac> that line 151 is actually 156
<effbiai> is there a confirmed ubuntu phone yet?
<asac> so not sure how old our phone-app is
<effbiai> except for the edge ofc, which people didn't want.. :(
<ogra_> asac, well, as long as it works i wouldnt put any effort into fixing it, the new stuff is coming in any case
<ogra_> (i mean "works in real life")
<asac> ogra_: its not ok that it continuously is busted
<ogra_> we should probably just ignore the failures for this week, do manual function tests and be fine after the switch
<asac> and for month we are told about the new apps
<asac> ogra_: there are always cases that are fine to wait for
<asac> thats the whole point :)
<asac> i am also not convinced that the issue will be gone next week
<asac> even with new package
<asac> the code is still there
<ogra_> i think it will be gone and replaced by 10 new issues :)
<asac> ogra_: ok the fix is there
<asac> ogra_: can you upload that manually?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031603/
<asac> ogra_: its just that we stopped daily-releaseing this stuff
<asac> let me check with sil
<asac> sil2100: hey ... are we not daily-releasing phone-app anymore?
<ogra_> we should be releasing the replacement daily
<ogra_> i can surely upload that fix but i dont think i have any commit rights to the upstream tree
<ogra_> let me see
<asac> ogra_: the upstream tree has all that
<asac> ogra_: wait a sec
<asac> i think the whole tree is just stale
<asac> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/trunk
<asac> i guess we just want all that happend after 15th aug?
<asac> 734 736 737'
<asac> ogra_: and?
<asac> what do you think?
<ogra_> well, i'm not si sure i should just blindly upload, i'm sure there is a process i break
<ogra_> i agree we should have all the approved merges in though
<asac> ogra_: yeah. sent mail to lukasz/ sil2100
<asac> i think he is not answering on IRC usually :) ... so better a amail
<ogra_> it wont make the build in 10min anyway, so we have a bit of time to get it sorted
<asac> :)
<asac> :(
<asac> not good
<asac> we found the issue
<asac> and now we cannot act on it
<ogra_> well, even if we would act on it, it wouldnt make this build
<ogra_> so we have 12h (even though everyone will be UDSing)
<asac> Mirv: any idea why phone-app is not getting daily-released?
 * ogra_ guesses it just requires someone to manually pull the trigger
<asac> ogra_: i sense it was delisted from daily-release because of the app split landing, but then that landing got delayed
<Mirv> asac: it has been disabled, it seems thouht fginther enabled it yesterday but only for PPA builds
<asac> Mirv: do we keep comments for disabling stuff so we know why?
<Mirv> with commit message "Re-add phone-app because we need a few more MPs to land."
<ogra_> Mirv, well, these PPA builds are what we are after
<ogra_> they dont seem to happen
<asac> Mirv: right. it needs to go to phablet ppa
<asac> ogra_: could be its the "app staging ppa" that mirv is talkinga bout
<Mirv> asac: in https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk commit messages
<asac> Mirv: where is the apps stack ppa?
<Mirv> asac: yes it should be landing to phablet PPA now landing_job: phablet-land, but maybe there hasn't been a commit after that
<asac> maybe its updated in there, but didnt make the publish to archive/image-ppa?
<Mirv> asac: I don't know about any specific app stack ppa
<asac> Mirv: there area  bunch of commits that are not yet in ppa
<sil2100> asac: oh! Sorry, I was in-code right now
<Mirv> asac: unlike the archive daily release, I believe PPA runs are only done when a new commit after the enabling happens
<Mirv> or more precisely, unlike the jenkins cu2d releases
<sil2100> asac, ogra_: regarding phone-app - I was informed in the past that it will be replaced by smaller-component apps
<sil2100> So we stopped daily-releasing once those matured and went for daily-release
<sil2100> asac: if that is not correct, please give me a sign
<sil2100> asac: since I am positive that I have been told that those are 'replacements', so a replacement actually means it needs to replace the old package
<Mirv> sil2100: the problem here was not actual daily release but phablet PPA landing for a few more comments, and fginther enabled it last night. it's just not working yet, I guess because no new commit after the enablement?
<sil2100> hm, I wonder
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess we'll need Francis around for that
<ogra_> sil2100, we'd like a one time release of whats in the current trunk branch
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, we can try doing that then
<ogra_> (under the assumption that the switch really happens this week, we shouldnt need more)
<asac> sil2100: you need francis for what?
<seb128> so asac went from "we need to stop using the ppa now" to "we need to land stuff in the ppa", interesting ;-)
<asac> seb128: well, folks stopped uploading the app
<asac> i want that in the archive
<asac> but if its not in the archive i prefer uploads of any kind
<seb128> what is blocking having it in the archive?
<asac> rather than sitting there with bugs fixed in trunk
<asac> seb128: indicators
<asac> so you :)
<asac> lol
<sil2100> So, you guys want phone-app in the archive?
<asac> sil2100: not today
<asac> we agreed that the replacement apps land in the archive ... for now we just want it to publis to the phablet ppa again
<sil2100> I thought the idea was not to have phone-app in the archive anymore, as we have the other replacement apps
<asac> sil2100: the other replacement apps are not there, are they?
<asac> i dont see them at least
<sil2100> asac: they're in -proposed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app
<sil2100> So technically, they are
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: did you release the service stack
<asac> sil2100: so those are going in today? do they run autopilot tests?
<sil2100> asac: I think the guys were still working on AP integration tests for their packages, but we agreed to get them in
<seb128> asac, what indicator is missing?
<asac> sil2100: where is the communication tab equiv?
<asac> seb128: could be thats now resovled as we see stuff in proposed
<asac> stay tuned
<seb128> good
<asac> sil2100: do you know if all replacement apps have made it?
<sil2100> asac: I guess those are more questions to Bill Filler
<seb128> asac, because the new indicator-messages landed on thursday
<seb128> and that was the blocker for the phone stuff afaik
<asac> seb128: but you must have a record of what apps were enabled for proposed upload?
<asac> sil2100: ^^
<asac> seb128: sorry
<sil2100> asac: I'm checking if the services got released
<asac> i just need a list of apps :)
<asac> that are landing that replace it
<sil2100> asac: we enabled the following ones projects: dialer-app, messaging-app, telephony-service, history-service, mmsd
<asac> cool
<asac> sil2100: those are all in NEW/-proposed now? do we see if they will go into saucy proper soon?
<ogra_> diwic, ok, sorry that it took so log, i use the image from the 23rd with dist uppgraded telepathy-ofono and pulseaudio ... paplay doesnt play back to the speaker after reboot ... plugging in the headset and playing back something works though
<asac> sil2100: anyway, i dont think it would hurt to upload the phone-app to the phablet-ppa once in case all that stuff doesnt make it
<sil2100> asac: all of them got preNEWed and prepared for daily-release, I see the -apps are in, but the -services I need to check with Mirv
<sil2100> asac: yea, we can do that probably
<diwic> ogra_, no worries. so the headset is actually working. Does the speaker start to work after plug/unplug of headset?
<asac> sil2100: lets check in 2-3 hourse to see where we stand
<asac> ogra_: 26.1 still hd the input problem
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3766/unity8-autopilot/
<ogra_> asac, yes
<asac> ogra_: didnt you upload your sudo fix?
<ogra_> already seen
<ogra_> yes
<seb128> sil2100, asac: I just NEWed history-service and telephony-service to saucy
<asac> hmm
<asac> seb128: nice. rock
<sil2100> Oh \o/
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, asac: content-hub as well
<seb128> but that probably interest you less
<sil2100> Weee
<asac> tvoss__: what of the above were you asking a seed change for?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031731/
<ogra_> from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/20130826.1/livecd-armhf.out
<diwic> ogra_, so, alsa-lib (i e the ucm files) can be uploaded in advance, the rest needs to be done in somewhat lockstep:
<tvoss__> asac, location-service
<diwic> ogra_, 1) upload PulseAudio (I can do that myself) 2) upload telepathy-ofono 3) change the seed 4) update lxc-android-config (I think) to remove audioflinger/mediaservice
<ogra_> diwic, ok, thats one you need me to upload ? ... your telepathy-ofono stuff seems to be in the archive already btw
<diwic> ogra_, I need you to upload alsa-lib first. And then all of 2) 3) and 4) above.
<ogra_> tvoss__, ahh, thanks ... it 8really helps to mention the package name in such requests :)
<Mirv> asac: telephony-service, history-service just got to proposed from NEW queue
<diwic> ogra_, for telepahty-ofono, almost all is in, but a minimal MP is remaining to actually flip the switch
<ogra_> diwic, what of 2 is still missing, i see an upload from tonight that seems to have changes from you
<ogra_> ah
<diwic> ogra_, essentially change build-dep from libwaudio (audioflinger) to libpulse-dev
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ understands now 
<diwic> ogra_, so if the headphone is at least partially working, then I think we can upload it now and fix bugs later. If you have time today, we can continue the debugging, but we can do the flip first. Makes sense?
<ogra_> yeah, makes sense
<ogra_> i'm not sure how much UDS will occupy me
<tvoss__> ogra_, sorry :)
<ogra_> i dont really own any blueprints this time but i guess i have to attend some sessions
<ogra_> tvoss__, no prob, adding it to the seed now
<asac> ogra_: !!!
<asac> ogra_: see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-unity8-autopilot/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/clientlogs/dmesg.log
<asac> ogra_:  [   18.687835] systemd-udevd[554]: NAME="autopilot-uinput" ignored, kernel device nodes can not be renamed; please fix it in /lib/udev/rules.d/61-autopilot-uinput.rules:2
<asac> ogra_: can you fix it :)?
<ogra_> i wonder what this is supposed to achieve
<asac> the rules?
<asac> or the message :)?
<ogra_> the NAME= bit of it
<asac> ogra_: maybe its racy ... e.g. container and our stuff doing similar things?
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea
<asac> ogra_: assume that folkd didnt know what they are doing when creating that rule
<asac> after all they are autopilot experts and not udev :)
<ogra_> heh
<asac> ogra_: so whats the right approach?
<diwic> ogra_, so here's what I need you to do for alsa-lib: bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-lib/ubuntu - run debcommit -r, push the new revision to the branch, and upload to the archive
<ogra_> diwic, yup working on it allready
<ogra_> asac, dropping the NAME bit ... its easy
<asac> ogra_: nice... do it :)
<mardy> seb128: hi! Can I approve your merge proposals, if I find them OK, or do you need to work more on them?
 * asac tries to find autopilot source
<Laney> mardy: which ones are you reviewing?
<Laney> don't want to duplicate with you
<seb128> mardy, I only propose things I consider ready for merging ... thanks for reviewing (and yeah, check with Laney, he started doing reviews as well)
<asac> ogra_: autopilot$ bzr diff | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031772/
<asac> ?
<mardy> Laney: oh, I just opened all the links and was planning to try them all; but we could split, indeed
<Laney> mardy: ok, doing battery-* for now
<ogra_> asac, yeah
<mardy> Laney: maybe I can review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-handle-empty-charge-info/+merge/182076 and https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-lock-screen-update/+merge/181861 (just two random links)
<Laney> I already started on one of those
<mardy> Laney: ah, OK, I'll leave them to you then
<Laney> ty
<ogra_> asac, if the name is really needed we could use a symlink though
<asac> so s/NAME/SYMLINK/?
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> one sec let me grep the code
<ogra_> so anything that actually relies on the name will still find something
<asac> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031784/
<asac> ogra_: feels they kind of want the name
<asac> even though it might get away without
<asac> let me use SYMLINK
<asac> better safe
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> you can test it with udevadm btw
<ogra_> just put the file in place and call udevadm test
<asac> ogra_: will only the SYMLINK have the fixed group then?
<asac> bzr diff | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031786/
<asac> check that one
<asac> ogra_: ok let me try... my phone has just booted i think
<ogra_> looks fine to me
<asac> rebooting... lets see
<asac> i got the same message and the permissions were not changed
<asac> after boot
<asac> (before editing)
<asac> yay
<asac> that worked :)
<ogra_> diwic, alsa-lib uploaded
<asac> nice ... no more message
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> symlink and permissions right ?
 * ogra_ needs to go afk for a few mins ... brb
<jodh> ogra_: Can you tell me what event name you want the upstart-local-bridge to emit? (btw - /etc/init/lxc-android-config.conf should specify "emits android").
<asac> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/autopilot/fix-name-should-be-symlink-udev-rules/+merge/182299
<asac> veebers: ^^
<asac> thomi: ^^
<asac> ogra_: permissions were always correct: e.g. g+rw ... but group was root
<asac> now its properly set to autopilot
<diwic> ogra_, thanks, let me know when you're ready to do the rest
<thomi> asac: approved, thanks
<asac> thomi: rock!
<asac> :)
<tvoss__> mzanetti, ping
<thomi> asac: there's a session tomorrow morning you may want to attend: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21866/autopilot-discuss-ideas-for-future-development/
<mzanetti> tvoss__: pong
<thomi> I'm off to bed, since I have to getup at stupid o'clock
<asac> thomi: not sure if i have ideas for future development :) ... let me think a bit
<asac> i will surely watch :)
<thomi> asac: you've got a few hours :)
 * asac thinks faster
<asac> ogra_: !!
<asac> ogra_: python-autopilot is installed at a time when phablet user doesnt exist yet
<Laney> anyone got a recipe for making a symlink in qmake?
<asac> ogra_: i need to reinstall the python-autopilot package in order to get the right permission
<asac> ogra_: how fix?
<asac> Laney: i guess qmake/qt discourages symlinks as its not platform independent
<asac> :)
<Laney> it doesn't seem built in
<Laney> I guess I have to run ln myself somehow
<asac> right ... thats the reaason :)
<asac> Laney: what are you trying to symlink?
<asac> library stuff should be dealt with by libtool
<Laney> no
<Laney> it's an accountsservice interface
<Laney> needs to be installed in the dbus service dir and then symlinked from an accountsserice private dir to there
<asac> Laney: why not install it to the dbus dir directly?
<asac> do you need it in its original place?
<Laney> it is installed there, but you need the symlink too
<Laney> accountsservice checks for this
<asac> oh
<asac> ic
<Laney> Blame Ryan Lortie™
<asac> check with whoever did accountservice then
<Laney> hmm?
<Laney> I don't think they use qmake :P
<Laney> never mind, I'll figure it out
<ogra_> asac, i'll take care that it gets reconfigured at the end of the build
<ogra_> jodh, it emits android already ...
<jodh> ogra_: I know, but lxc-android-config.conf should avertise the fact to avoid breaking "initctl check-config"
<diwic> ogra_, I uploaded pulseaudio, there's no turning back now :-)
<jodh> ogra_: any thoughts on the upstart-local-bridge event or should I speak to rsalveti ?
<ogra_> jodh, well, is it guaranteed that the event is only emitted after the script returned ? it is importannt that it blocks until the container is done
<ogra_> jodh, how about "android-container" ?
<jodh> ogra_: fine with me.
<ogra_> or -socket or some such
<diwic> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/telepathy-ofono/flip-the-switch/+merge/182308
<ogra_> ok
<diwic> ogra_, not sure how things go into daily releases with debian/changelog etc, but that's the change that needs uploading
<Laney> do you still need the arch restriction there?
<mardy> mpt: ping
<ogra_> asac, fix in livecd-rootfs uploaded, it now calls dpkg-reconfigure python-autopilot before rolling the tarball
<ogra_> diwic, i assume telepathy-ofono is in some daily release process ? i approved the merge proposal, lets see if a package comes out of this, else i'lll do an upload (next image build is at 10pm our time, so we have time to check this)
<asac> ogra_: oha... ok. sounds hackish'ish
<ogra_> asac, well, thats how touch images are build ... the build process is full and fulller of hacks
<diwic> ogra_, thanks. Can you also go ahead and update the seeds and lxc-android-config (I think)?
<ogra_> asac, i was hpoing to have the time to clean that up after FF
<asac> Mirv: can you confirm that in theory the autopilot commit will get picked up every 4 hours and sent to archive?
<ogra_> or at leat the bits that are actually cleanable
<diwic> ogra_, I think you know how to do that easier than me, or do you want some MP for the seed too?
<ogra_> diwic, what needs changing in the seeds ?
<ogra_> no need for an MP
<ogra_> but i need to know what to add/remove exactly
<diwic> ogra_, ok, let me look
<Mirv> asac: yes, if there is no problem building it or running its own tests. autopilot is part of the 'qa' stack.
<diwic> ogra_, add: pulseaudio, pulseaudio-module-bluetooth, rtkit, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, qt5multimedia5-plugins
 * asac checks that
<diwic> ogra_, remove: libandroid-audiosystem-asound2
<diwic> ogra_, that should be it
<asac> Mirv: what are the cut off times i have to be aware of?
<diwic> ogra_, to be exact, it's libqt5multimedia5-plugins, not qt5multimedia5-plugins
<popey> ogra_: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-08-27-104501.png seeing no networks in network indicator on 20130827, but i am connected to both 3g and wired
<ogra_> tvoss, hmm,  is location-service actually the name of the binary package ? looks like i trashed the seeds when adding it
<ogra_> popey, did you restart NM ?
<popey> no, clean flash ogra_
<ogra_> diwic, i got everything changed, but there is an issue with the location-service package i added before
<popey> phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending
<ogra_> so i cant upload -meta atm
<tvoss__> ogra_, can I help?
<ogra_> tvoss__, location-service isnt known by germinate (the tool turing the seed into a metapackage from binary package names)
<diwic> ogra_, okay. Then I think it's only lxc-android-config remaining that needs to disable audioflinger
<ogra_> diwic, do you have a code snippet for that or did you just use a changed init.rc in /overrides ?
<ogra_> tvoss__, what are the binary packages you want seeded from location-service ?
<diwic> ogra_, I don't know for sure. I think either you or rsalveti did it for me.
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, ok, i'll come up with something then
<diwic> ogra_, I'm not even sure it's needed. I presumed you would know. :-)
<tvoss__> ogra_, hang on
<ogra_> diwic, btw, once we're done, how about you do a wordy announcement to the ubuntu-phone ML :)
<ogra_> i think thats quite a milestone that should be announced publically
<seb128> Laney, mardy: thanks for the system settings reviews ;-)
<ogra_> (especially since porters will have to follw up on it)
<diwic> ogra_, yeah, I was thinking of making a blog post too - however #is has still left canonical voices half broken :-(
<Laney> seb128: np
<ogra_> and you are not on planet.u.c ?
<Laney> back to figuring out why this accountsservice stuff doesn't work
<tvoss__> ogra_, libubuntu-location-service0 and ubuntu-location-service-examples
<diwic> ogra_, canonical voices contains the source of what I publish on planet.u.c
<ogra_> ah, i didnt know
<ogra_> tvoss__, great, thanks !
<xnox> ogra_: jodh is preparing 1.10 upstart upload for ubuntu and we don't think it's right to start upstart-local-bridge on all machines. Can the upstart job to start the local-bridge live in an android specific package which is installed on touch images? e.g. something like libhybris?
<ogra_> xnox, jodh, put it in lxc-android-config, that ships all the container setup
<xnox> ogra_: perfect!
<jodh> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> (feel free to change the "emits android" along if you like)
<lool> does someone know where the source for the rssreader autopilot tests is?
<lool> (ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot)
<ogra_> lool, balllons i'd guess
<ogra_> or popey or mhall119
<lool> ah apparently in lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app
<popey> ogra_: lool sorry, on a hangout, yes they should build from trunk you found there
<ogra_> diwic, tvoss__ , seed/meta changes uploaded ...
<diwic> ogra_, thanks
<tvoss__> ogra_, thanks
<lool> popey: one failing test is http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3758/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/304497/ where it fails because of broken chars in the RSS
<lool> popey: there's the actual breakage, but what I think is quite bad is that it relies on a live changing site (http://www.canonical.com/rss.xml) to pass/fail the tests
<ogra_> lool, well, i'd call that real life testing :)
<ogra_> endusers will have changing sites too
<lool> yes, but that's no good for CI
<lool> it's a good stress test to try to load random sites
<lool> but it's not a good way to decide whether code is better or worse than before
<Laney> diwic: what's still using gstreamer0.10?
<diwic> Laney, libqt5multimedia5-plugins. I was quite surprised to find that it wasn't using anything newer
<Laney> :/
<Laney> we did a push to move everything off it last cycle (didn't quite get there, but still)
<diwic> Laney, but decided I wouldn't investigate that further. Feel free to forward-port it if you like
<Laney> is there a bug upstream?
<diwic> Laney, no idea, I didn't bother
<Laney> i see...
<diwic> Laney, maybe you should talk to jhodapp|afk about it too, I know he's doing the gstreamer transition for Ubuntu Touch
<ogra_> ++
<diwic> Laney, I think he's planning on moving us to 1.0 or even 1.1
<Laney> I have been working with him a bit on his code
<Laney> don't know what it does with regards to qt itself though
<diwic> Laney, the Qt mediaplayer has a gstreamer backend
<diwic> Laney, if that's what you're asking?
<Laney> no
<Laney> I know that his gstreamer work is based on 1.1, but I do not know if it is also paired with any work on porting Qt multimedia
<Laney> seems like it would be necessary but I haven't heard of it
<ogra_> xnox, jodh, that merge wont work, "emits android" must happen from lxc-android-config.conf, you call it on startup that will make all services fire that we are blocking based on the lxc-android-config job
<xnox> ogra_: "This stanza allows a job to document in its job configuration what events it emits itself, and may be useful for graphing possible transitions." it doesn't actually emit "android" nor "android-container" events when that job starts.
<ogra_> xnox, OH !
<ogra_> ok
<xnox> ogra_: it may emit those events, whenever it feels like.
<ogra_> seems i always misunderstood "emits"
<ogra_> well, in any case it should nevver emit "android" as event else udev will start, if that is sure then i'm fine
<xnox> ogra_: see for example /etc/init/upstart-udev-bridge it documents that that daemon emits *-device-[added|removed|changed|online|offline]
<xnox> such that when someone is looking for a non-core event, one knows where it originates from.
<ogra_> right, as long as thats solely for documentation purposed i'm all fine
<xnox> but yeah, anybody can emit any events, so it's only documentation really.
<popey> lool: fair comment. we should test against a fixed xml page
<ogra_> xnox, right, all i'm woriied about are all the override jobs we ship that use "start on android" ... which means "wait until the container is up to not trash the boot completely"
<xnox> ogra_: well 1.10 should fix all of that =)
<ogra_> "fix" ?
<xnox> ogra_: well you will get real events from container now, when all the bits are ready. and gradually move things from "start on android" to starting on what it really depends on from android side of things.
<ogra_> nothing of the ubuntu side should start before lxc-android-config is up ... which we curretly achieve through an "initctl emit android" in the post-start script
<uhm1> hi
<ogra_> all jobs that need to wait for the container have a "start on android"
<uhm1> somebody speak spanish?
<ogra_> xnox, no matter what events i get from the container, udev needs to wait until the container is completely and 100% done
<xnox> ogra_: i see. i thought, with that bridge in place we can parallelise start up. but ok.
<ogra_> not udev
<uhm1> mmmm phone function are full supported in nexus 4?
<ogra_> other stuff perhaps ... but udev needs to wait until ueventd and ll the binaty blob daemons are done intializing the HW
<uhm1> nexus 4 with ubuntu phone i mean
<ogra_> uhm1, yes
<ogra_> well, GSM, SMS and 3g are supported
<uhm1> calls, sms, 3g, music?
<ogra_> music ?
<uhm1> mmm sound thru speakers i mean
<xnox> ogra_: as in iPod, not on-hold music.
<uhm1> to listen music
<xnox> =)
<ogra_> uhm1, yes
<uhm1> :D
<ogra_> xnox, lol
<uhm1> nice ! and work fast like android?
<uhm1> sorry about my english ^^
<ogra_> no worries, we understand you well
<uhm1> I'm thinking in flash ubuntu in my nexus 4 because I usually work with ubuntu
<ogra_> as fast as android, yes
<uhm1> mmmm and market?
<ogra_> well, try it out, you can always go back to android
<uhm1> are there apps? like whatsapp, line or something like that?
<ogra_> click packages (teh base for a market setup) are supported already ... there is no fully functional "market" implementation for them yet though
<uhm1> in ubuntu market i mean
<ogra_> xnox, jodh, lxc-android-config uploaded
<asac> Mirv: when is next daily-releae run?
<lool> popey: I managed to start the tests on my desktop, but they fail differently
<lool> popey: Would you have a recipe for that?
<asac> Mirv: (sorry if i lost your answer, was playing with MIR)
<lool> popey: I'm getting:
<lool> unity::action::ActionManager::ActionManager(QObject*): Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly. Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable.
<diwic> ogra_, was there any audioflinger change in that one, too? Or have I just dreamed that we had something audioflinger related in there?
<ogra_> jodh, argh !
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ fixes again 
<lool> popey: Which is probably because I dont start them properly; I run them with: "autopilot run ubuntu_rssreader_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_add_remove_feed_and_topic"
<jodh> ogra_: thanks :)
<ogra_> xnox, seems i was right about the emits :P
<popey> lool: yeah, i think we only run the full suite
<lool> popey: (from a checkout of lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app)
<diwic> rsalveti, do you remember if you did anything in lxc-android-config (or similar) on the pulseaudio image to make sure audioflinger was never loaded?
<xnox> jodh: ogra_: yeah sorry, wrong place =)
<lool> popey: I tried "autopilot run ubuntu_rssreader_app.tests" and am getting a "IndexError: Tab index out of range." which sounds like the UI doesn't work, but it might be due to the setup
<lool> popey: what's the way you start the tests?
<ogra_> diwic, i'm now doing the audioflinger stuff
<ogra_> it wasnt i that upload yet
<diwic> ogra_, cool
<lool> popey: this is the output I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032065/
<lool> 1 test seems to pass fine
<popey> lool: i usually start the tests via phablet-test-run
<diwic> ogra_, but I'm not just making that up, right? There needs to be something that blocks audioflinger from starting?
<popey> lool: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/phablet-testing.sh
<ogra_> diwic, i would assume so
<popey> thats how I test, I run them all in sequence
<ogra_> diwic, i'll just take a look at the pulse image ;)
<seb128> ogra_, diwic, did you see Laney's comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/telepathy-ofono/flip-the-switch/+merge/182308 ?
<Mirv> asac: currently running is 10:00 run, next one 14:00 UTC
<diwic> seb128, no. Answering now
<seb128> diwic, thanks
<ogra_> seb128, Laney, diwic yeah, i think it can be dropped in a subsequent merge
<asac> Mirv: oh there is one running? nice
<ogra_> unless diwic sees an issue with that
<asac> Mirv: publish was unstable for qa
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/209/
<asac> not sure what that means though ... would prefer FAIL/SUCCESS :)
<ogra_> diwic, so it doesnt seem to diisable audiflinger but the whole "media service" ... i'll ship that snippet in lxc-android-config
<diwic> ogra_, yeah, I think so too
<asac> Mirv: nevermind
<asac> working with sil2100 on that
<asac> sil2100: ^^ had similar talk here
<seb128> asac, UNSTABLE basically means "needs human review"
<seb128> asac, usually that's a diff in the packaging that should be reviewed by somebody having upload rights
<asac> ic
<asac> i touched debian/ directory
<asac> so that requires review. makes sense
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/209/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot_1.3.1+13.10.20130827-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> right
<ogra_> diwic, ok, alst bit uploaded, now we only wait for the daily release build of telepathy-ofono and all bits should be in place
<ogra_> *last
<ogra_> diwic, lets do the further debugging for maguro tomorrow with the actual image ;)
<lool> popey: thanks, I'll test on the device it's probably easier
<diwic> ogra_, ok, works for me
<discopig> i'm so excited to get my nexus 4
<discopig> and try ubuntu touch
<GSilva> to install ubuntu touch is required a root thingy on the phone, right?
<discopig> yes
<GSilva> is it too heavy?
<bromide> heavy?
<GSilva> yeah... like in the requirements... Does it require a lot of the phone?
<ogra_> not more than android on the same phone (rather less)
<bromide> yeah
<GSilva> hum
<GSilva> is it hard to root?
<GSilva> My phone is bad and old
<GSilva> Also it's broken
<GSilva> just wanted to see how Ubuntu seems on a mobile phone :P
<ogra_> GSilva, well, if your phone is supported, just go ahead
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: in which stack is telepathy-ofono?
<sil2100> I would guess phone, but let me check
<sil2100> asac: no, it's in network
<sil2100> Misread it
<asac> sil2100: so we would like to run a new image with the autopilot fixes
<asac> sil2100: however, we miss telepathy-ofono
<asac> sil2100: is there anything we can do to run just that stack?
<ogra_> for the completeness of the pulseaudio switch that is ...
<ogra_> (building an image with it only half in will break audio)
<sil2100> asac: I could do a re-run of the network stack, but first all the others need to finish, since it would get queued up anyway...
<asac> sil2100: yeah. can you just queue it?
<asac> sil2100: oh.,.. maybe it pikcked up our last change?
<asac> yeah it did :)
<asac> sil2100: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-network-head-3.0publish/223/artifact/packaging_changes_telepathy-ofono_0.2+13.10.20130827-0ubuntu1.diff
<asac> thats a manual publish :)
<asac> ogra_: can you +1 that?
<Mirv> yep, needs a core-dev ack
<sil2100> Awesome then!
<Mirv> like from ogra :)
<asac> ogra_: !!
<asac> :)
<asac> dont lag
<asac> (just now)
<asac> :P
<ogra_> asac, i acked that hours ago :P
 * sil2100 readies his finger
<asac> ogra_: can you ack that directly in this context?
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/telepathy-ofono/flip-the-switch/+merge/182308
<sil2100> Mirv: publishing!
<asac> ogra_: is
<seb128> asac, ogra_: I'm not sure we need to restrict pulse at armhf...
<asac> seb128: we can fix it after :)
<sil2100> ...or not?!
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> seb128, no, we dont, but we need the fix in right now
<seb128> sil2100, not a blocker, publish
<sil2100> ...or yes!
<asac> too core-devs fighting :)
<seb128> lol
<ogra_> seb128, it wont do harm to fix that with the next build
<seb128> well, not a blocker
<asac> ogra_: so +1 on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-network-head-3.0publish/223/artifact/packaging_changes_telepathy-ofono_0.2+13.10.20130827-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<seb128> but I still want to point it out
<sil2100> Published
<asac> cool
<asac> was a clear ack
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, yes  indeed
<ogra_> i gave my ack in the MP ... just take it from there :P
<asac> well. yhou never what might have changed/slipped in
<asac> ogra_: how long does it take to go thyrough proposed? also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot
<ogra_> depends on the depends :)
<ogra_> or rather rdepends
<asac> ok guess autopilot takes a bit from that pov
<asac> just hope they dont have autopkg tests
<ogra_> you can watch the rdep checking here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<asac> autopilot has no hit
<asac> so guess either it didnt arrive or its good
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/systemd/204-0ubuntu10
<ogra_> still building on PPC
<ogra_> (and armhf)
<ogra_> so yeah, it has no hit yet :)
<asac> at least not in queue
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> why did clicking on the link in the autopilot mail get me to systemd
<asac> lol
<asac> racy :)
<ogra_> i guess thats pittis conspiracy to switch everything to systemd ... lennart has him !
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/autopilot/1.3.1+13.10.20130827-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> so seems its all in the archive
<asac> ogra_: telepathy-ofono as well?
<asac> would be pretty quick
<ogra_> no, telepathy-ofono isnt there yet
<ogra_> else you would see a mail on saucy-changes
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/0.2+13.10.20130827-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> (which you are surely subscribed to, arent you ? :) )
<seb128> ogra_, it's already on -changes
<seb128> ogra_, it hit the list at 13:30
<ogra_> pfft ... it only hit my inbox right now
<ogra_> anyway, still needs to move from proposed
<seb128> right, that's going to take a bit longer
<ogra_> yeah, i guess pulse will also take a bit
<asac> sil2100: did anything come out of the idea to get a fresh phone app published?
<asac> e.g. what fginther
<asac> started
<ogra_> asac, not in the PPA yet
<asac> i really would like to get that :)
<seb128> mpt, hey, do you have any news of the system settings visual designs? would be nice if those would be shared before the vUDS session
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=phone&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<asac> sil2100: i think would be nice to get the phone-app also pushed
<asac> given that we get replacements it cant really hurt (i hope)
<asac> i checked one replacement and it doesnt even use a conflicts. etc. so i believe risk is low
<sil2100> asac: by push you mean push to the PPA?
<asac> sil2100: right. to its "previous" release destination... which was phablet-team ppa
<diwic> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:4.0-0ubuntu2 is built, but still in proposed, if that matters
<ogra_> diwic, yeah
<seb128> diwic, asac, ogra_: seems another case of broken autopkgtest/britney
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html has
<seb128> autopkgtest for pulseaudio 1:4.0-0ubuntu2: RUNNING (Jenkins: public, private)
<seb128> Not considered
<ogra_> what exactly ?
<OrokuSaki> morning felllas... what does it mean if I can play sound with pulse turned off ?
<seb128> jibel, ^ can you help?
<ogra_> oh, i assumed "RUNNING" means it is still processing somethinbg
<seb128> ogra_, pulseaudio is stucked in proposed because britney thinks the tests are still running, when they are done for 2 hours
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> ogra_, if you click on the link, tests finished 2 hours ago
<seb128> it's a bug in the britney integration, we keep hitting it
 * ogra_ loves unreliable overview pages :P
<asac> that page is awful for me as well :)
<asac> ogra_: so if pulse doesnt go in, we might be able to build an image without pulse :)?
<ogra_> asac, pulse is in the image anyway, we would get the broken former version
<jibel> seb128, looking
<ogra_> so there would be no audio
<asac> ic
<asac> lets hope for jibel :)
<ogra_> we picked today because we thought we have 12h between the two builds to land that stuff
<asac> yeah
<asac> never assume you have 12h :)
<ogra_> since it is really hard to  roll it back
<asac> sure
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<asac> however, one could have staged everything in a ppa
<asac> similar to where ofono went
<asac> guess thats the right approach for such fundamental changes
<ogra_> asac, thats what we did
<asac> well, then everything would have gone in at same time
<asac> and not partly stuck in stacks :)
<ogra_> today we landed all the bits that were tested in the PPA/pulse-image for weeks
<jibel> seb128, yw but you'll say thanks once I'll figure out how to fix this bug :)
<ogra_> it simply spreads across a lot of packages
<ogra_> thats the issue
<seb128> jibel, that's going to warrant more than a thanks, that's going to bring you free beers at next sprint ;-)
<ogra_> all bits need to land at the same time
<asac> ogra_: right. we halready have a solution: stage everything in a single "stack" ppa and publish everything in one shot
<asac> its just not available for cross-stack features
<ogra_> asac, thats exactly waht we did
<mpt> seb128, while you were asking we were having a meeting about that. There are two main issues: (1) there are so many screens and (2) our rapid iterations make them out of date. So I'm going to prioritize the ones that contain custom elements (e.g. Bluetooth, Battery).
<ogra_> asac, it still spreads across several packages
<asac> ogra_: no:)
<asac> you had teleapth-ofono in a different ppa
<ogra_> which build at different speeds
<asac> than the rest at least
<OrokuSaki> How would you control the volume without pulse?
<OrokuSaki> alsamixer in console?
<asac> anyway
<ogra_> asac, no, we had the ofono package in the PPA
<asac> but not everything
<asac> :)
<ogra_> (telepathy-ofono)
<asac> ogra_: right. as i said, you dont have a feature from CI
<ogra_> we had everything in a PPA and even in a dedicated image
<asac> that allows you to publish this properly in one shot
<OrokuSaki> So I take it pulse is not working?
<asac> because you had telepathy-ofono go through the network stack
<diwic> ogra_, asac I think you're talking about separate things
<asac> i believe so too
<asac> its about the last step ... how we get into the archive/image
<ogra_> asac, no idea if anything had CI connnection, we definitely used a dedicated PPA to prepare the stack for the last weeks ... and  uploaded all bits from there
<seb128> mpt, ok, thanks, I was just curious because I saw notes from your meeting with JohnLea the other day that add "visual ready, needs to be added to the wiki"
<asac> you uploaded, not binary copied
<asac> thats the diff :)
<diwic> asac is talking about some "copy packages directly from ppa to archive" feature I'm unaware of
<ogra_> asac, they would have to be re-built against the archive versions anyway
<asac> aaanyway
<ogra_> asac, so i dont see the advantage ...
<asac> diwic: thats how we do all this in all stacks in daily-release
<diwic> okay
<asac> everything that belongs together gest staged and then everything gets copied as an atomic unit to proposed/archive
<mpt> seb128, I'm updating those notes now.
<seb128> mpt, ok
<ogra_> asac, you cant do that ... there is no clear line you can draw between the stacks ... what we did was exactly the best way to do it
<ogra_> (we could have added a CI setup additionally, but that wouldnt have solved that we would have to rebuild the world first)
<diwic> and it would have built slower, because it was a ppa...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> 4x slower
<ogra_> asac, so i declline your critics, we couldnt have done better :P
<OrokuSaki> I had to use files from /system/lib/hw/ to get my audioflinger working and camera... is that normal?
<OrokuSaki> from cm10
<ogra_> probably, if there re binary daemond or tools it needs
<ogra_> *daemons
 * ogra_ notices the time and starts looking for some breakfast
<asac> plars: any idea whts going on with update test http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3771/default/ ?
<asac> balloons: congrats. seems the weather app succeeded today :)
<asac> balloons: terminal/rss/filemanager still have to go a bit
<asac> balloons: any ideas?
<OrokuSaki> so when audioflinger has not found my audio, then my mixer allows to to change volume in UT.. but if audioflinger is working, then volume is muted and you cannot change the slider for volume.. if you kill pulse, then aidio plays
<ogra_> diwic, funny, your post shows fine on planet
<ogra_> just not on voices.c.c
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, just wait until tomorrows image, it all changed completely today
<cjohnston> asac: is this a little better: http://162.213.34.2:8000/smokeng/saucy/touch/
<OrokuSaki> sweet! I never have luck with pulse..
<OrokuSaki> thanks amigo
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, well, read diwic's mail on the phone ML
<diwic> ogra_, when I discovered it I talked to the vanguard on #is, who could not fix it right away but asked me to file an RT ticket. Since, nothing has happened. :-(
<ogra_> diwic, yeah, its a bit annoyin, i just G+ed the post from planet ... but the planet link goes to voices.c.c :/
<diwic> ogra_, you can link to the mailing list archive instead
<ogra_> yeah, i'll add a comment to the post with a link
<asac> cjohnston: so i thought about grouping the device names at the bottom
<asac> around checkboxes
<asac> that allow you to select each of them
<asac> in any case, primary should be first :)
<asac> cjohnston: or maybe adjust the list of devices shown according to your selection
<cjohnston> primary is now first.. and I'll adjust the list
<asac> nice
<OrokuSaki> where did you guys find paplay?
<OrokuSaki> compiled yourself?
<asac> pulseaudio-utils
<OrokuSaki> sweet
<OrokuSaki> thanks!
<cjohnston> asac: it now only shows the device names that are available on the screen
<asac> cjohnston: maybe we can kill the devices heading and just show them under the selceted item?
<asac> like nested based on what you selected?
<asac> with that its probably perfect :)
<sil2100> asac: btw. since we'll be not daily-releasing phone-app to distro at all, maybe I could just do a single manual release to the phablet ppa? Would that be fine with you?
<asac> cjohnston: oh the main page also should aggregate the primary targets only
<asac> e.g. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/
<asac> for touch i see nexus 7 etc. even though i dont
<ogra_> stop breaking all my screen scraping scripts !
<ogra_> :)
<tvoss__> ogra_, ping
<cjohnston> asac: that's a different beast...
<ogra_> tvoss__, yep
<asac> sil2100: yeah absolutely
<asac> sil2100: lets gigve that a go so we can include it in the new image
<plars> asac: yes, we expected the weather app to succeed, you were on the email about the network change late last night right?
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ when I compile my cm10.1 source I have to patch 3 files to tinyalsa... with Ubuntu Touch... do you think I should include the patches?
<plars> asac: as for the apt-get failure, that's one I've not seen before, and there's nothing I see from apt-get indicating why it failed. I'll look into it
<ogra_> dunno, try with and without :)
<ogra_> and compare
<OrokuSaki> It compiles when I do, or if I dont
<OrokuSaki> Too device specific.. I will find out
<OrokuSaki> 1 photos taken today.. neat
<cjohnston> asac: is http://162.213.34.2:8000/smokeng/saucy/touch/ what you meant? (I'll have to fix the indicator if it is)
<ogra_> cjohnston, asac, hiding both tablets completely ?
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ one more question.. regarding Suduko and AppArmor.. When runnning Suduko my sidestage is white.. but I can run other apps.. is there another app I can test??? twitter runs...
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ sees "all targets"
<jdstrand> OrokuSaki: do you have apparmor denials? grep DEN /var/log/kern.log
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, that could be apparmor indeed, talk to jdstrand once he is around, he should be able to tell you if there is a way around apparmor for cllick
<OrokuSaki> I switched the cmdline to say apparmor=0
<ogra_> jdstrand, he has a port, no apparmor in his kernel (like nearly all ports will have)
<jdstrand> if apparmor=0, then it won't be apparmor
<ogra_> or at least an outdated apparmor
<jdstrand> but what you will have is a problem
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, could it be that click appps dont start if apparmor is off ?
<jdstrand> click apps expect the apparmor profile to be loaded
<ogra_> jdstrand, thats bad
<jdstrand> ogra_: yes, that is exactly it
<OrokuSaki> okay
<ogra_> that means 90% of our ports wont work anymore
<jdstrand> why are ports disabling apparmor?
<ogra_> they dont
<ogra_> but they run on 2.x or early 3.0 kernels usually
<ogra_> which means old apparmor ... if at all
<jdstrand> jjohansen backported apparmor to the touch kernels
<OrokuSaki> *confused* my kernel does not have it... does this mean I am screwed?
<OrokuSaki> I can run twitter... what is the difference between a clickapp and a standard app?
<ogra_> jdstrand, we have 60 ports and 4 devices canonical supports
<OrokuSaki> not signed by canonical?
<ogra_> jdstrand, he only ported it to the 4
<jdstrand> so it seems that the proting efoort would require porting apparmor to the kernels that haven't been prted to yet
<mamenyaka> how can I check if I have apparmor in kernel?
<jdstrand> right, I understand that
<OrokuSaki> mame make menuconfig or look in your kernel config or grep your kernel source
<OrokuSaki> I am on 2.6.35
<OrokuSaki> I can use SELinux =)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> ubuntu doesnt :)
<OrokuSaki> =)
<jdstrand> the reason why click apps require apparmor is because there is no code review
<ogra_> yeah, but we need a way for ports to actually make use of the,
<ogra_> *them
<OrokuSaki> there should be a way of disabling this... for security reasons. =)
<ogra_> either by offering a patchset everyone can apply easily to any kernel or by having a click mode that works unsafe without apparmor
<jdstrand> so, ports are supposed to be able to run untrusted arbitray code? why can't ports do the apparmor porting?
<mamenyaka> okay, I have security/apparmor
<OrokuSaki> lucky
<jdstrand> that seems like, well, porting work
<ogra_> jdstrand, because 90% of our porters just manage to understand the basics of linux ...
<mamenyaka> for both of my ports, so I guess I'm lucky
<popey> bzoltan: Mirv is it "known" that qtcreator can't "Enable developer mode" on a read-only image? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032461/
<OrokuSaki> backporting apparmor.. might as well backport fanotify.. hell might as well use 3.0.8 =)
<popey> do we have a plan for fixing this?
<asac> ogra_: not completely, just from the front page
<asac> (hiding tablet targets)
<mamenyaka> but even with this, side stage apps on tablets appear black
<ogra_> asac, yep, i noticed after moaning :)
<OrokuSaki> I have a friend who I asked to backport fanotify and apparmor.. he did it bu with a newer KGSL that doesn't work on android drivers, only X11 and FreeDreno
<bzoltan> popey:  of cours e it is known
<asac> ogra_: thats ok with you, right?
<asac> sil2100: how is the phone-app build going?
<asac> ogra_: i think thats what we are waiting for (opportunistically)
<ogra_> asac, yeah, i'll need to adjust my scripts a bit
<OrokuSaki> I used his patches but it doesn't seem to work outside of systemd... or does it... hmmm
<bzoltan> popey: is the default image RO now?
<popey> bzoltan: there is no default
<ogra_> asac, phone app is still old, but we need pulse migrated from proposed first anyway
<popey> bzoltan: you have to explicitly choose an image
<asac> ogra_: right. so some time left for sil2100 :)
<ogra_> yeah
<mamenyaka> so we need to submit merges again with the UCM rules for each new card?
<ogra_> diwic, ^^^
<jdstrand> so, the backports for touch are to 3.0.0, 3.1.10, and 3.4.0
<ogra_> mamenyaka, i woudll guess so, yeah
<jdstrand> they were done in a way that shouldn't be horrible for people to backport
<mamenyaka> ogra_, and what is the launchpad link?
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, we need a howto for porters at least
<ogra_> dholbach, ^^^
<OrokuSaki> wonder if 3.0.0 could be backported to 2.6.35....
<OrokuSaki> where are the backport patches for apparmor?
<jdstrand> now, I can tell you how to disable the apparmor integration, but that will require updates to upstart-app-launch as well
<ogra_> dholbach, porters will need to port the compllete latest apparmor stack to their kernel, else click apps wont run on ports
<OrokuSaki> @jstrands so you know how to run clickapps without apparmor?
<ogra_> dholbach, i suspect that will need quite some documentaion
<jdstrand> sure. right now adjust the desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications for the click packages to not use aa-exec
<Mirv> popey: check with bzoltan. AFAIK Enable developer mode has worked fine when I've used it.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  not on RO image
<jdstrand> when application lifecycle is all implemented, those won't be used and you'll instead have to adjust the application-click upstart job in upstart-app-launch to not use apparmor
<OrokuSaki> @jstrands thanks!
<jdstrand> but that isn't porting. that is disabling security protections so you can run arbitrary code
<jdstrand> so, at the moment I believe upstart will not enforce apparmor switch if apparmor is not available in the kernel
<jdstrand> ie, it will run the app. that may change in the future
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok, right, now I remember some discussion about it..
<Mirv> popey: so, I think that was raised as an issue against RO images, and now we've that problem since RO images are in
<jdstrand> ogra_: where is porting documentation?
<ogra_> jdstrand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress has the WIP document
<sil2100> asac: UDS is close so it's all so aaah!
<asac> sil2100: can ogra just upload manually to the ppa from the branch?
<asac> or will that break stuff?
<asac> if so you are off the hook
<asac> otherwise lets wait after your session for sure
<plars> asac: taking a quick glance at apt, I don't even see where it might exit with rc=15
<asac> yyeah me neither
<asac> no error in log at least
<sil2100> asac: which PPA should I use btw.?
<plars> asac: there was nothing in stdout or stderr to indicate a failure, and I'm running it the same way it gets run from the test here and can't reproduce... I'm going to try to rerun the test to see if it's somehow reproducible there, but this isn't something I've ever seen fail before. I would have at least expected to see some error in stderr, but it seems to have finished normally
<sil2100> ppa:phablet-team/ppa or is there something else?
<ogra_> sil2100, thats the one
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=phone&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<asac> sil2100: yes, what ogra says. i think thats what you said
<ogra_> that i'd like to see updated
<OrokuSaki> looks good with XRA app running with Stock Ticker App.. THANKS!
<OrokuSaki> XDA App
<OrokuSaki> Yay!
<ogra_> great
<OrokuSaki> turned off pulse today to show off to the guys at work
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> and powerd.conf is now back to stock
<OrokuSaki> so my screen turns off
<OrokuSaki> I had to bring in some files from /system/lib/hw from cm10.1 for the sensors and accelerometer to work
<OrokuSaki> in android
<OrokuSaki> and camera
<jhodapp> Laney, yes I'm working with the 1.x version of QtMultimedia right now...it's a brand new port of it and will need packaging as well when I get a little further in modifying it.
<mamenyaka> what's with this? # apparmor_status: apparmor module is not loaded.
<ogra_> jhodapp, the question was if it is gstreamer 0.10 or 1.0
<jdstrand> ogra_: fyi, I just added a blurb here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress#AppArmor
<ogra_> since the pulse implementation now uses 0.10
<jhodapp> ogra_, right, the 1.x in my reply was meant to say gstreamer 1.x
<ogra_> jhodapp, heh, sorry, blind me
<jhodapp> hehe, np
 * ogra_ could have guessed
<ogra_> jdstrand, looks good, thanks a lot
<jdstrand> jjohansen: if you have something reasonable to add to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress#AppArmor to help people do the backporting, that would be great
<mamenyaka> diwic, my device has apq8064-tabla-snd-card, so it will have audio tomorrow (is that UCM included)?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: ie, notes you have, links to the bzr branch, links to upstream docs, help in #apparmor, that sort of thing
<dholbach> ogra_, yes, sounds like it
<ogra_> mamenyaka, alsa-lib should be done by now, you should get it with an upgrade
<jdstrand> jjohansen: maybe we could flesh that out more when there is more time (har har), but something to get people started would be nice
<dholbach> jdstrand, thanks for adding it to the wiki
<ogra_> mamenyaka, once upgraded you should have exactly what tomorrows image will
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thank you, I will check it out
<mamenyaka> any way to check alsa version?
<OrokuSaki> Hmmm now that my accelerometer is working, my browser is always sideways
<OrokuSaki> you guys know a work around...
<ogra_> turn your head sidewars ... work lying on the side ... use a mirror ?
<ogra_> *sideways
<OrokuSaki> great! *thanks*
<ogra_> heh
<OrokuSaki> rotational lock doesn't seem to be.. working
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> has no backend yet
<OrokuSaki> oh
<OrokuSaki> you know a trick for this ogra? you holding out? =)
<ogra_> no, i dont :)
<OrokuSaki> hmmmm
<mhr3> lool, do you know if there was any development on the dbus thing matt mentioned?
<mamenyaka> is the network indicator broken again?
<ogra_> ricmm is our sensitive man here ... he knows all about the sensors :)
<OrokuSaki> cool
<ricmm> ogra_: what up?
<OrokuSaki> @ricmm Could you give me a guess on why my browser and settings app are always sideways when I rotate my tablet? When you are around?
<ogra_> ricmm, OrokuSaki enabled rotation ...
<ogra_> and it rotates :)
<ogra_> ... a bit to much
<OrokuSaki> its rotating, just always the wrong.... what is that word.. orientation
<ricmm> uh
<ricmm> maybe your device values are odd
<ricmm> and our calculation bails out
<OrokuSaki> nod
<ogra_> most likely
<OrokuSaki> disable accelerometer in the meantime?
<OrokuSaki> or.. gyroscope
<ricmm> disable rotation in the meanwhile
<ricmm> and file a bug
<OrokuSaki> okay... how do I disable rotation?
<OrokuSaki> and thanks!
<lool> mhr3: oh yes
<lool> mhr3: he had some issues with upstart and I gave him and Scott a working recipe to get it working (worked for me at lesat)
<lool> mhr3: let me fwd you
<OrokuSaki> I have rotation lock checked but ogra said it doesn't do anything.. you guys know another way?
<lool> mhr3: fwded
<mhr3> lool, coolio, thx
<mamenyaka> hah, guess I am a bit lucky, sound works after upgrade
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> diwic, ^^^
<OrokuSaki> https://github.com/NookieDevs/android_kernel_bn_encore/commit/7894401f916eb90b08f113a0cedf4f4d12a1ed77
<OrokuSaki> hmmm
<mamenyaka> diwic, ogra_ anything else to check with the new alsa?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, if sound works and you can make and recieve calls all is fine
<mamenyaka> ogra_, it's a wifi only tablet
<mamenyaka> sound works, just played the sample video
<ogra_> well, then all should be fine
<diwic> mamenyaka, what device is it, more exactly?
<mamenyaka> Sony Tablet Z
<mamenyaka> diwic, ^^
<diwic> ok
<asac> ogra_: phone-app built :)
<ogra_> well, is still building
 * ogra_ sees a green gear ... 
<mamenyaka> I have another port for a samsung tablet, that's the problematic one :)
<asac> ogra_: pending publication
<ogra_> yeah
<OrokuSaki> try to reverse my orienation in kernel
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv, asac, ogra_: the dialer-app and messaging-app just hit saucy proper (their depends got sorted out)
<sil2100> seb128: \o/ awesome!
<ogra_> seb128, yay, so i'm waiting for a go from dfil
<asac> nice nice nice
<asac> ogra_: dfil?
<ogra_> from bfiller
<asac> on what?
<asac> ogra_: can we build one image with phone-app?
<asac> just to confirm the fix that omer landed?
<ogra_> asac, that the new apps are safe to be seeded
<asac> right. lets use phone-app for the image we do now
<ogra_> asac, no, dialer-app is the new one
<asac> ogra_: are we ready to go?
<bfiller> seb128: yeah!
<asac> ogra_: can you use phone-app still?
<ogra_> asac, dunno ... there were many cahnges :)
<asac> ogra_: just for this run?
<ogra_> asac, i can, but i wont be fixing build issues or watch the build, uds starts in 3min
<asac> ogra_: sure. kick it off
<asac> lets see what happens :)
<asac> ogra_: i expect something to come out to /pending in like 50 minutes
<bfiller> asac: dialer-app and messaging-app is a replacement for phone-app
<asac> bfiller: i know
<bfiller> asac: we'll make them the default in tomorrow's build
<asac> right.
<ogra_> asac, rather 30
<asac> thats good. we want to make a rerun today at best without those
<asac> ogra_: nice.
<asac> ogra_: go ahead and see you in a bit :)
<asac> at "lunch" :)
<ogra_> unlike PPA builders we now have fast builders :)
<ogra_> sadly PPAs now really suck speed wise
<ogra_> but you cant have everything :)
<ogra_> /join #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<ogra_> bah
<Mirv> sil2100: great!
<sil2100> asac, ogra_: ah, btw. I pushed phone-app to the phablet ppa, I think it should be built now
<sil2100> (forgot about informing)
<sergiusens> ogra_: that suspiciously looks promotional inception like
<ogra_> sergiusens, bah, you got me :P
<mhall119> UDS has started, in case anybody here didn't already know: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21887/intro-and-keynote/
<ogra_> mhall119, if the video would only work
<cjohnston> ogra_: can you watch other youtube videos?
<ogra_> cjohnston, yes, usually i can
<wellsb> ogra_: Does the direct link work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMCxHYKjAx0
<ogra_> no HW acceleration though
<mhall119> ogra_: reboot
<rsalveti> ogra_: diwic: the script that disables audioflinger is part of the live-build config for the pulse image
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, there was a snippet in pre-start.d
<rsalveti> yeah, that's the one
<morphis> rsalveti: I remember you had problems with the jit in webkit some time ago, what kind of problem was that?
<rsalveti> morphis: it crashes when jit is enabled
<rsalveti> but using webkit from qtwebkit
<morphis> rsalveti: cause of some illegal instructions?
<rsalveti> don't remember if it was a illegal instruction, need to find the bug
<rsalveti> let me dig that
<morphis> rsalveti: I am currently having something similar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032793/
<morphis> and it seems to be a similar problem with the jit on arm
<Robert___> Hy all! I have 2 questions about the Ubuntu for phones, is this OS compatible with Samsung Galasy S I-9000 ???? If is, how can I install it ??! Thank you. Robert Pal
<mamenyaka> Robert___, hi, please have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<rsalveti> morphis: which release are you testing with?
<morphis> rsalveti: not ubuntu :)
<rsalveti> morphis: sorry, I mean, which qtwebkit release
<morphis> ah, I had problems with 5.1 and currently seeing the same with latest upstream
<plars> asac: we've isolated the problem to the new WAP, which appears to be failing quite spectacularly. Going to see if we can get IS to take a look at the config to make sure it matches what they expect, and if all else fails, replace the hardware if it's just plain bad
<morphis> latest upstream = latest webkit (not qtwebkit)
<asac> plars: whats the timeline u think?
<plars> asac: today hopefully, but too early to tell. We *just* confirmed that it's the wap. I'll let you know as soon as I know more
<Robert___> Köszönöm mamenyaka
<plars> asac: if nothing else, I can revert to the previous wifi rig, but then the weather app tests will fail again
<Robert___> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/galaxysmtd#Unlocking_instructions , i found this one, but how can i install from Windows 8 OS. ??
<plars> asac: so I'd like to avoid that if possible, but if it can't be trusted by tonight when we get the second build, I'll revert
<jhodapp> rsalveti: did you push up those hybris changes yesterday for the soft decode number of CPU detection?
<balloons> m-b-o, weather app runs perfect in the lab now :-)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yes, should be part of today's image
<balloons> iBelieve, ping
<iBelieve> balloons, pong
<jhodapp> rsalveti: excellent...I'm hitting those errors no on the galaxy nexus in a way I hadn't run into while on the raring image
<mamenyaka> Robert___, szivesen
<balloons> so I was away for a bit, but I see file manager is still suffering from the pop-ups tests failing in the lab
<balloons> iBelieve, ^^. Did your fixes not merge, or not work, or ?
<iBelieve> balloons, they worked. The problem is a new and different one caused by changes in the SDK
<iBelieve> balloons, I came across it also in my showdown app
<seb128> mpt, could you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1211801 and comment/see if it's possible to update the design?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211801 in ubuntu-system-settings "Call roaming preference can't be changed" [Undecided,New]
<m-b-o> balloons: \o/
<balloons> iBelieve, ahh, so it's something else causing the issue. Well, I just thought I would ping and make sure you've seen it and can work on it. If you need help, I can help :-)
<asac> plars: whats the impact? just the ping test fialing?
<balloons> m-b-o, yes plars and the rest of the QA team folks did the behind the scenes heavy lifting to make that happen
<plars> asac: no, ping test will be fine either way
<plars> asac: weather app test needs the new network setup using the wap that is now failing
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, will flash latest with gnexus and will try, but it should be in
<iBelieve> balloons, I've seen it and will fix it soon. It's pretty easy to fix
<m-b-o> balloons: great! :)  what were the stepping stones?
<asac> plars: what issues will we see if we continue to use the buggy WAP?
<balloons> m-b-o, see what plars is chatting with now.. it's network setup issues
<plars> asac: random failures related to the wap spontaneously rebooting throughout the test runs
<rsalveti> morphis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-opensource-src/+bug/1153794
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1153794 in qtwebkit-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qtwebkit crashes at ARM when JIT is enabled (default)" [High,Fix released]
<rsalveti> morphis: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108398
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 108398 in New Bugs "[Qt] webkit crashes with sigsegv at JSC::CopyWorkList at ARM with qt5-final" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> plars: so retryuing if we see network issues?
<rsalveti> it was fixed by upstream, and included in 5.1, but it seems the bug is still there
<asac> plars: is that what it takes?
<jhodapp> rsalveti: excellent
<plars> asac: it's a bit more than that I'm afraid
<rsalveti> didn't yet have time to investigate it further, but doing a quick test with 5.1 proved that it was still broken
<asac> hmm. can we go back to the old setup then?
<asac> i would like weather to be fixed
<rsalveti> morphis: testing webkit upstream itself would indeed be a good idea
<asac> but sacrificing our other tests is a bit harsh
<plars> asac: the wap is constantly rebooting itself, either it's a config or hardware problem and we can fix or replace the wap, or we can't use it
<rsalveti> seems jit with arm is quite unstable in there
<plars> asac: we've rerun this one test 4 or 5 times already and failed to get it to pass a single time
<asac> plars: can we just stop using it? Is that simple and will just make weather fail?
<asac> yeah
<plars> asac: yes, that's what I said
<asac> lets do it
<asac> lets not wait fo rhte case that we get a replace or fix
<asac> rather bring it back
<asac> i would prefer if the next image goes through a smooth environment (which starts in 1h or so)
<plars> asac: what? We are getting a new image in 1 hour?
<plars> asac: new images shouldn't come out until 5 or 6 hours from now right?
<asac> plars: yes. new image coming in 10-20 minutes
<asac> plars: we have an out of band spin
<asac> so we get something out
<plars> asac: ok, good to know
<asac> ogra kicked it off 30 minutes ago
<plars> asac: I'll revert to the old wap for now then, and we can go back to debugging after
<mufasa27> samsung galaxy nexus toro -> status?
<asac> so should be there any minute
<asac> plars: cool. that would be awesome
<plars> asac: is there some kind of notification list for when a new build gets kicked off? I'd love to be on that mailing list :)
<asac> plars: good point. i doubt it :()
<asac> but check with ogra_ ... he would know
<ogra_> plars, nope, we dont have such a list
<ogra_> cdimage.ubuntu.com and F5 ...
<rsalveti> morphis: so the issue I had wasn't illegal instruction
<plars> ogra_: I want to know when the build starts though, so I know it's coming later
<rsalveti> but I still didn't test 5.1 properly
<morphis> rsalveti: ok
<ogra_> plars, well, 8 AM and PM ... beyond that a build would be manual
<ogra_> (UTC that is)
<plars> ogra_: speaking of though... we are currently having a problem where we see a new build (via checking MD5SUMS file for changes in the pending directory on cdimage) and then when we run phablet-flash we get a 404 trying to download the image
<morphis> I will try another round here with the JIT disabled
<ogra_> plars, publishing takes between 5 and 10min
<ogra_> plars, i thought you added some sleeps after we discussed that last time
<rsalveti> morphis: great, but should work, unfortunately it'll be a bit slower :-(
<morphis> rsalveti: yes, it's not a real solution but a quick workaround to not slow down any ohter work
<plars> ogra_: we did but they appear to have fallen out at some point. I can put them back but it feels like there should be a better way than waiting for 10 min. after we notice the change. I wanted to see if you had any further ideas on that
<rsalveti> ogra_: stgraber: the ro image is consuming the android side from the android package already, right?
<rsalveti> morphis: right, that's why we got it disabled as well
<ogra_> rsalveti, only bootimg
<morphis> rsalveti: for us it's highly prolematic as we're doing mostly every application in js :)
<rsalveti> what about the system image?
<rsalveti> morphis: urgh, yeah
<ogra_> comes from jenkins until the tree stuff is sorted
<ogra_> is the package now built off the upstream tarball ?
<rsalveti> great, just wanted to make sure the android side is the same for both images
<rsalveti> not yet
<ogra_> right, i was waiting for that
<rsalveti> will sort that out this week
<mamenyaka> ogra_, upgrading initramfs-tools error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032867/
<ogra_> good, i'll try to get the cdimage stuff sorted then
<stgraber> rsalveti: yeah, the system images are feeding from the flipped images, converting all the files to the right format, but the input is the same
<rsalveti> great
<sergiusens> plars: ogra_ this should be a non issue once we only test on image based upgrade images
<w-flo> is the 27.1 image 100% pulseaudio? or some part still missing?
<ogra_> w-flo, should be all pulse already
<ogra_> asac, there is your image
<asac> nicey!
<w-flo> ogra_, thanks. /me starts porting attempt
<sharif> ubuntu os install in samsung phone help
<mamenyaka> sharif, what's the problem?
<diwic> ogra_, if I want to flash the latest image - which is now the main image - should I add " --pending " or not?
<ogra_> --ending and you want cdimage-touch
<ogra_> *pending indeed
<rsalveti> ogra_: did you spin a new image after pushing all the pulse changes?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, 27.1
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<ogra_> rsalveti, not for the pulse changes actually, just to stop asac whining in my ear abot failed phone-app tests :)
<asac> lol
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but do you know if it got everything?
<ogra_> for pulse i would just have waited for the cronned build :)
<asac> we also landed autropilot fixes
 * ogra_ hugs asac 
<asac> for unity8 ... which was the real reason :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, the audio stack had several hours to settle, should have everything (i didnt cross check every single package)
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, no worries
<rsalveti> jodh: seems everything is in, will do some testing with the bridge today still
<jodh> rsalveti: well, we're still preparing the upstart 1.10 upload itself...
<rsalveti> actually, is upstart-local-bridge in already?
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> that's why lxc-android-config is still in proposed
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^^
<rsalveti> so that's still on hold
<rsalveti> because of https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148526136/lxc-android-config_0.77_0.78.diff.gz
<ogra_> on hold ?
<rsalveti> xnox: pushed the dependency before we have a new upstart
<ogra_> i thought upstart was in
<ogra_> *sigh*
<rsalveti> nops
<rsalveti> 1.10 is not in yet
<ogra_> that indeed breaks the sound stuff
<ogra_> xnox, jodh, next time please ping me *after* your feature landed
<xnox> ogra_: the dependency is tight, thus lxc-andorid-config should not be migrating to release pocket. How does that break?
<mterry> katie, got a sec to talk about phone-in-greeter?
<rsalveti> xnox: we need a newer lxc-android-config that ogra pushed
<ogra_> xnox, it holds back the three other uploads for fixing sound issues i did afterwards
<rsalveti> which is blocked by your previous upload
<ogra_> rsalveti, it was actually my upload of a MP from xnox
<xnox> ogra_: drop the (>= 1.10), the daemon will fail to start, but nothing should be depending on it yet, so it's ok.
<ogra_> ok
<xnox> ogra_: and it will magically work, once upstart 1.10 is upgraded and reboot happens.
<rsalveti> ogra_: then it's all on you :P
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> xnox, yes, i was expecting that to be the case after you and jodh asked me to include that stuff, please make sure in the future that this is the case before asking for a merge
<xnox> ogra_: =) nobody asked you to upload, I only asked you to review, i have upload rights you know ;-)
<xnox> ogra_: we are preparing 1.10 upload. just polishing up packaging at the moment.
<ogra_> well, fix uploaded for now
<ogra_> its just sad that people with the 27.1 image wont have any sound now
<katie> mterry, not right now
<katie> mterry, in an hour or so
<katie> mt
<katie> mterry, i do
<mterry> katie, k, poke me when you have time
<katie> mterry, ok
<sergiusens> fginther: om26er|away doanac` plars fyi, doanac` s phablet-network MR just got merged
<fginther> sergiusens, ack
<doanac`> sergiusens: ack. cjohnston, plars - we need to be sure to update utah/phablet-tools in sync on phoenix and ashes.
<doanac`> i'll put an MP together for UTAH today. and we can deploy both this evening or tomorrow morning
<cjohnston> sounds good
<plars> doanac`: is this the one for rndis support?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> the wait-for-network stuff
<doanac`> plars: no, just an improvement to the phablet-network command (note its now phablet-network and not phablet-network-setup)
<plars> doanac`: ah, ok cool
<doanac`> this will also mean i'll need to update jenkins.sh's wait-for-network logic.
<doanac`> it will be a 3 part merge from me :)
<doanac`> i'll do this when not dialed into a session :)
<diwic> um, I tried flashing 27.1 on the Nexus 7, and it constantly powers itself off :-(
<ogra_> diwic, charged ?
<diwic> ogra_, no but I had it connected to the laptop. Apparently that wasn't enough for it, it seems to work considerably better when connected to a charger
<diwic> ogra_, so thanks for the tip
<ogra_> yeah, a normal USB port will only provide 500mA
<ogra_> thats about as much as you draw
<ogra_> when running
<ogra_> so it doesnt really charge
<mamenyaka> any way to test sound quickly?
<diwic> mamenyaka, I usually go into sound settings and click on the stuff trying to change ringtone
<mamenyaka> right
<mamenyaka> so I will try to port sound to Midas_WM1811
<mamenyaka> hmmm
<mamenyaka> I have sound
<diwic> that's a good start :-)
<mamenyaka> 27.1 image
<diwic> mamenyaka, reading a bit above in this channel, it seems like 27.1 didn't contain the full new stuff after all
<w-flo> mamenyaka, oh noes, and I already cancelled my download thinking 27.1 was busted :) or maybe it's still using audioflinger?
<alecu> dholbach: so, I flashed the R/O image, installed xda from "more suggestions" in the apps scope, and it seems to have gotten installed, but then it won't start. Weird thing is that the directory for the app in /opt/click.ubuntu.com was never created.
<mamenyaka> that's also interesting, I tried the 27.0 image, sound wasn't working
<ogra_> mamenyaka, upgrade to lxc-androoid-config 0.81
<ogra_> (once thats in the archive)
<ogra_> there are pieces missing in the 27.1 image
<mamenyaka> okay
<mamenyaka> do I need to restart?
<mamenyaka> after upgrade
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, the network indicator does not show any networks today
<dholbach> does anyone know how to solve what alecu ^ said above?
<ogra_> diwic, yeah, i heard that before
<seb128> mardy, not sure if you wanted to join http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21932/client-1308-oxide/ ?
<alecu> dholbach: it seems to me that the app is not being installed right on the RO images, so I think we should ask cjwatson
<alecu> (who's probably on some UDS session right now)
<diwic> anyway, family calls
<diwic> bye for now
 * diwic hopes that there will be more networks tomorrow
<mardy> seb128: I'm a bit busy now, but I'm following the streaming
<seb128> mardy, ok
<Yaser> hello does anybody know how to get ubuntu-touch on sony tab s??
<mamenyaka> Yaser, you need to port it
<Yaser> like how??
<dholbach> alecu, if you adb on the device, you could run "click install <something>" it should show if it'S installed or not
<mamenyaka> Yaser, like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<mamenyaka> ogra_, when will lxc-android-config 0.81 land?
<ogra_> dunno, its building
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/lxc-android-config/0.81
<ogra_> should start the build soon
<mamenyaka> ogra_, but it will be available soon, I mean not hours?
<ogra_> after it built it is usually 30min to 1h
<mamenyaka> okay
<mamenyaka> so then on my other device (sony) it wasn't completely switched to the new alsa lib?
<ogra_> it was but audioflinger was still running
<Yaser> but my device is not a CyanogenMod devices
<ogra_> the missing fix disables it
<mamenyaka> so chances are sound won't work after that
<mamenyaka> Yaser, what's your device's codename?
<ogra_> might or might not :)
<mamenyaka> oh the suspense is killing me :)
<Yaser> my tab's code name is S1..!!
<Yaser> sony S1
<H4wkeye> hello?
<mamenyaka> Yaser, that's just simply the device name
<mamenyaka> Yaser, I will check it out for you
<Yaser> i could not find out the code name
<Yaser> i just saw it from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Tablet
<mamenyaka> Yaser, well, look in build.prop
<Yaser> sorry where?
<mamenyaka> Yaser, on your device there is a file
<mamenyaka> build.prop
<mamenyaka> in /system i guess
<w-flo> Yaser, if you have adb enabled, you can also try this, maybe that's easier: adb shell getprop ro.product.device   (not sure if it works with stock android though?)
<Yaser> ok. thank you everybody.  let me check it out.
<mamenyaka> ogra_, on second boot, black screen, what now?
<mamenyaka> waiting for sensorservice
<asac> ogra_: look at that dashboard :)
<ogra_> asac, must be all broken
<asac> :)
<asac> hope so not
 * ogra_ attends http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21859/foundations-1308-phablet-tools/
<jono> lool, who is responsible for click packages working on the N4?
<jono> the scope lets me install an app, but it doesn't actually install
<jono> and the existing apps that run as click packages (e.g. dropping letters) don't work
<lool> jono: there is a bug with read-only images that it fails
<jono> lool, right
<lool> jono: is that your  case?
<jono> lool, any idea which bug it is?
<jono> lool, I think so
<jono> I can't use apt either
<lool> jono: it's one I have had to file since friday, sorry about that, it's packagekit crashing
<jono> which means I can't run an app from the SDK on my device
<lool> I didn't manage to get a stacktrace to report a decent bug
<jono> lool, ahhh np
<ogra_> jono, i think it installs, but you can only start it through the search
<lool> jono: symptom is that download proceeds 100%, then it is stuck and app lense is broken
<lool> *lens
<popey> jono: have you enabled "developer mode" on your device?
<jono> ogra_, I don't see it installed in /opt
<lool> jono: if you make your / read-write (mount -o remount,rw /) it works
<ogra_> jono, oh, ok
<popey> touch /userdata/.developer_mode#
<asac> popey: davmor2: can you smoke test .1 ? testing looks pretty awesome so far
<popey> -#
<jono> popey, enabling dev mode fails as it needs to use apt :-)
<ogra_> popey, thats gone
<popey> oh
<popey> super
<ogra_> (renamed ... i forgot to what)
<popey> where did we notify everyone of that?
<lool> popey: .writable_image IIRC
<lool> popey: I've asked stgraber to email -phone list
<popey> asac: sure
<lool> I actually wished we had kept the old path working too, but that required a non-trivial set of uploads
<jono> dholbach, I assume you are running the click session next?
<lool> jono: outside of this specific bug, things should work, apps should launch unless we have bug with new images; if you have other click specific issues, dholbach was up-to-date on almost all of them I think
<dholbach> jono, yes, after the break
<jono> lool, yeah, the current click installed apps (e.g. dropping letters and sudoku) don't install either
<jono> dholbach, cool
<dholbach> lool, I get "No manifest found for app_id: com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app" when launching the installed xda app on the device
<mhall119> dholbach: :(
<mhall119> it was working
<dholbach> yeah, I don't know what happened
<dholbach> but I don't think launching ever worked for me
<dholbach> but I'm a bit busy right now, I can't debug it now :/
<alecu> mhall119: it worked for me last week, but today it's no longer working
<lool> the weather app for instance is working
<lool> or RSS reader
<alecu> mhall119: I suspect it has to do with the image change to R/O root
<mhall119> alecu: dholbach: I didn't upload a new package, it should still be 0.1.5 that was working last week
<lool> don't know what specifically happened to xda app
<mhall119> alecu: ah, I only tested installing it on cdimage-touch
<mhall119> lool: is weather a click package?
<mhall119> previously only dropping letters, sudoku and stock ticker were being installed as click
<jono> ok, making the filesystem rw seems to allow the XDA app to install
<jono> but it won't launch
<lool> mhall119: ah no, sorry
<lool> mhall119: correct, this is also the list I have
<alecu> jono: does it show if you do "click list" as the phablet user?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, so after upgrading lxc-android, sound works
<app> hello
<asac> ogra_: guess once popey and davmor2 give green light we are ready to go for .1 going out
<app> mterry??
<jono> alecu, checking
<jono> alecu, :
<jono> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# click list
<jono> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<dholbach> jono, click list --all
<dholbach> ...maybe
<jono> I see the XDA app code there
<alecu> jono: please try it as the phablet user
<jono> root@ubuntu-phablet:/opt/click.ubuntu.com# click list --all
<jono> com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app	0.1.5
<jono> com.ubuntu.dropping-letters	0.1.2.2
<jono> com.ubuntu.stock-ticker-mobile	0.3.7ubuntu1
<jono> com.ubuntu.sudoku	0.4.3
<alecu> ok, so it's there.
<jono> so I could install when I made the FS r/w
<jono> but now it is installed I can't launch any of the click apps
<sfeole> sforshee: ping
<sforshee> sfeole: pong
<jono> also, I still see the XDA app listed in More Suggestions
<jono> not listed as installed
<jono> dholbach, should I file bugs for this?
<alecu> jono: ok, I'm installing the latest "ubuntu-system" image to test this
<jono> thanks alecu
<ogra_> asac, i doubt calls work
<alecu> I suspect it might be a bug in my click scope code
<sfeole> sforshee: hey, matt mentioned that the powerd test plan wiki page commands have been updated. I wanted to update the page to reflect that.
<ogra_> asac, given that only parts of the puls fixes made it into 27.1
<dholbach> alecu, which package is that in now?
<sfeole> sforshee: powerd-cli display on  ,  won't work anymore?
<dholbach> jono, yes, that'd be great - also if you could tag them with 'appstore'
<alecu> dholbach: unity-scope-click
<dholbach> jono, ^
 * dholbach runs out to get a quick bite for dinner
 * alecu gets some lunch before the next session
<jono> dholbach, which project do I file the in?
<asac> ogra_: thoguth we waited for all to go in
<asac> or was pulseaudioo stuill bolocked
<sforshee> sfeole: that command _does_ work now, whereas previously an additional argument was required
<dholbach> jono, <alecu> dholbach: unity-scope-click
<sforshee> sfeole: I updated the commands recently, so unless I missed something everything in the test plan should work
<jono> dholbach, ok
<ogra_> asac, until we found out that the package was stuck in proposed from a former upload that waits for upstart
<sforshee> sfeole: I updated the commands in the test plan wiki page that is
<sfeole> sforshee: oh ok great. I'll run through them myself
<asac> ogra_: sigh
<sfeole> sforshee: thanks
<asac> ogra_: why did noone tell me?
<sforshee> sfeole: np
<asac> ogra_: is that stuff now in?
<ogra_> asac, so the code snippet that switches off audioflinger on the android side is missing in 27,1
<asac> nice
<asac> or not so :)
<asac> ogra_: is that stuff in now?
<ogra_> i uploaded a version with the upstart dep  dropped, yeah
<ogra_> well, the version dropped, from it
<ogra_> so yes, it is now in and you just need to upgrade lxc-android-config and reboot
<asac> ogra_: can we try if dist-upgrade produces a working phone?
<ogra_> if you dont, it is hard to predict how the sound will behave
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-click/+bug/1217457
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217457 in Unity Click Scope "Filesystem is read-only and doesn't allow click packages to install" [Undecided,New]
<asac> and if so just respin? i want to leave the day at a non-evil time with a good image
<ogra_> asac, it might even work now, wait for some tester feedback
<asac> ogra_: if you can give it a try
<mamenyaka> ogra_, it works
<asac> yeah
<asac> i dont have sim
<ogra_> i have a sim but need all my bandwith for UDS
<ogra_> donwnloading the zip takes 30min for me ...
<asac> ogra_: we have lunxch now
<asac> so ... L:)
<ogra_> at which i couldnt use hangouts
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-click/+bug/1217458
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217458 in Unity Click Scope "Click apps don't launch" [Undecided,New]
<asac> right but there is nothing right now :)
<ogra_> well, and i dont necessarily need to be in any hangouts the rest oif the day, IRC should be sufficient for the upcoming sessions
 * ogra_ starts a download
<asac> cool
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-click/+bug/1217461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217461 in Unity Click Scope "Freshly installed click still appears in More Suggestions and not Installed" [Undecided,New]
<asac> ogra_: tomorrow the whole app refactor lands, so better get it done today :)
<jhodapp> Laney, btw, the eglCreateImageKHR issue is something upstream gstreamer will want to fix...I had filed a bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=706523
<ubot5> Gnome bug 706523 in gst-plugins-bad "eglCreateImageKHR symbol is not always defined for eglglessink and is not portable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> and we have to ensure that daily-rellease really doesnt let stuff through that would fail from then onwards
<asac> xnox: hey... how is the emulator going?
<Laney> jhodapp: seems fair, thanks
<jhodapp> np
<lool> dholbach, jono: Finally took some time to report the packagekit issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/1217462
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217462 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "packagekit crashes when installing clicks on read-only image" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> ogra_: we need to drop qtubuntu-media from the seeds
<lool> got some better results with packagekit-dbg installed
<asac> xnox: sorry, but whenver i thinkk about expanding daily-release test coverage to also test on phyones, i end up thinking emulator, emulator etc.
<ogra_> rsalveti, feel free, or are you busy and i should ?
<lool> in fact oddly it doesn't crash anymore under gdb
<jono> lool, cool
<lool> it just SIGTRAPs
<lool> but continues
<rsalveti> ogra_: mind doing that? doing the camera clean up from the android side to remove the audioflinger dpeendency
<ogra_> yep, will do, no prob
<rsalveti> awesome, thanks
 * lool retries with strace to find where it's writing
<sergiusens> rsalveti: are you also taking care of media-server/camerservice for when gstreamer comes in?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, after upgradin android-lxc, one device has sound, other has: Waiting for service media.audio_flinger...
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I'm just removing the audioflinger click sound dependency now, the camera service will still work
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just recording that will fail
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack
<mhall119> sergiusens: ogra_: what happened to my network manager indicator?  I can't get on wifi anymore :(
<ogra_> mhall119, why would sergiusens  or me be able to help you ? :)
<mhall119> I dunno, but you somehow always manage to :)
<lool> stgraber: it seems we need to have /var/lib/PackageKit/transactions.db read-write, presumably all of /var/lib/PackageKit in fact
<mamenyaka> mhall119, you can have wifi with phablet-network-setup
<ogra_> mhall119, well, try to poke our NM specialist :)  (cyphermox)
<mhall119> mamenyaka: tried it, didn't do anything
<mhall119> cyphermox: halp!
<mamenyaka> for me it works, indicator is broken bad thou
<mhall119> all I get in the Network indicator now is "Empty!"
<lool> stgraber: so I just upload lxc-android-config with this change?
<lool> stgraber: what do I need to do to update the initramfs afterwards?
<mhall119> mamenyaka: ah, second time it worked
<mamenyaka> ogra_, so what do you think?
<mhall119> thanks mamenyaka
<mamenyaka> mhall119, no problem :)
<ogra_> lool, what did you change ?
<jhodapp> tvoss, are there debug symbols for the library libubuntu_application_api.so?
<ogra_> lool, lxc-android-config shouldnt have anything in the initrd
<tvoss> jhodapp, best to ask rsalveti
<jhodapp> k
<jhodapp> rsalveti: are there debug symbols for the library libubuntu_application_api.so?
<lool> ogra_: etc/system-image/writable-paths
<ogra_> i think thats dynamically read on boot by the initrd script
<lool> cool
<ogra_> so you should be fine ... (stgraber may correct me)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: we should have, let me check
<stgraber> yeah, adding stuff to lxc-android-config is fine, nothing else to change
<jhodapp> rsalveti: I didn't see a dbg package
<ogra_> mamenyaka, hmm, no idea, it should simply not wait for it to start
<rsalveti> jhodapp: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/p/platform-api/
<ogra_> not sure why it does, take a look at the init.rc if there is still any trace of media service or audioflinger
<rsalveti> jhodapp: you can probably get it via ddebs
<rsalveti> jhodapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<rsalveti> just need to add that repo
<jhodapp> rsalveti: thanks!
<rsalveti> even when the dbg package is not created as part of the source package, you should still have it in ddeb
<jhodapp> good to know
<rsalveti> unless the packaging is stripping out everything during build time
<lool> jono, dholbach: packagekit crash is gone with latest lxc-android-config change I've uploaded; I could install a click past hte 100% download, but then when pressing "Open" I get "Error: No manifest found for app_id: ar.com.beuno.hello-world"
<ogra_> Removed qtubuntu-media from touch
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> rsalveti, done ...
<markusN00b> Is it possible to deploy the latest image without loosing the user data (WLAN-key, etc.)?
<jono> lool, ahh
<ogra_> markusN00b, sure, phablet-flash preserves /home/phablet/ and the network setup since ages
<popey> ogra_: i see no networks on 20130827.1, same as 26
<popey> asac: ^^
<ogra_> yes, not new
<ogra_> popey, netwroking should work though ... just the indicator doesnt show them
<popey> yes
<darpax> Hi everyone, anyone have recent success installing to an original Nexus7 3G? Mine won't boot beyond google screen.
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I have service media /system/bin/mediaserver in init.rc
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, it shoudl say disabled
<mamenyaka> it says
<ogra_> well, any other trace of audioflinger ?
<mamenyaka> no audioflinger
<ogra_> then i dont really know
<ogra_> does your init.$device.rc probably have something related ?
<mamenyaka> I will check
<mamenyaka> my init.qcom.rc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6033582/
<mamenyaka> I see no service
<beuno> lool, I think ralsina and alecu know about that bug
<beuno> Error: No manifest found for app_id:
<beuno>               ar.com.beuno.hello-world"
<beuno> alecu, ralsina, ^
<rsalveti> ogra_: great, thanks
<om26er> is 20130827.1 pulseaudio enabled or that will happen tomorrow ?
<jono> bzoltan, ping?
<ralsina> beuno: you are an optimist
<bzoltan> hello Jono
<ralsina> lool: can you pastebin logs
<jono> bzoltan, hey, where do I file bugs in the SDK?
<jono> for issues with Qt Creator
<bzoltan> jono: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team
<jono> bzoltan, that is a team, not a project
<w-flo> om26er, there are some pulse parts missing in that image (you can apt-get upgrade to add them) according to o.gra_
<bzoltan> jono: file them here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<om26er> w-flo, good, thanks
<jono> thanks bzoltan
<bzoltan> jono: I will change the address if needed
<mamenyaka> what is this? D/QMI_FW  (  569): QCCI: Received REMOVE_SERVER cmd for 00000016:00000101
<mamenyaka> i have a lot of them
<lool> ralsina: not sure hwich log; this is the unity-scope-click.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6033605/
<lool> tail of it
<jono> bzoltan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1217485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217485 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Install on Device does not install a click package, but a Debian package that fails" [Undecided,New]
<jono> lool, dholbach https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1217485 will need to be fixed to move forward with our click strategy too
<lool> ralsina: full log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6033610/
<ralsina> lool thanks
<dholbach> jono, thanks
<lool> ralsina: note: [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:183: Error building preview: No manifest found for app_id: ar.com.beuno.hello-world
<lool> alecu: ^
<bzoltan> jono: would you please paste the output form the QtC?
<ralsina> lool: yeah
<jono> bzoltan, well, the output isn't useful as it tried to make a dpkg ;-)
<jono> as opposed to a click package :-)
<bzoltan>  jono: it is useful
<jono> bzoltan, one sec
<bzoltan>  jono: the click installation feature is not yet implemented in the SDK
<bzoltan>  jono:  so strictly said :) it is a not a bug but a feature request ... a feature what is on the roadmap
<ralsina> lool: alecu will check it but he's leaving for the doctor now
<ralsina> lool: so, in  a couple of hours
<darpax> nobody here able to help with my issue?
<mamenyaka> darpax, hi, how did you install it?
<mamenyaka> video is not working, i have this coming up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6033665/
<darpax> mamenyaka, i followed the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install and used phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d grouper -b
<darpax> i just found an entry in the mailing list which iv'e just joined and appears i'm not the only one with this problem.
<mamenyaka> you could try installing it manually
<mamenyaka> rebooting into recovery, wiping, installing the two .zip
<darpax> mamenyaka, i'll try it and see how it goes.
<mamenyaka> darpax, ok
<jono> bzoltan, adding log to the bug
<jono> added
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1217485
<mamenyaka> ogra_, even for the camera I have Waiting for service media.camera...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217485 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Install on Device does not install a click package, but a Debian package that fails" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, probably rsalveti has an idea, i guess there are other bits you need to disable or bluntly disabling the while media service is to much for your device
<rsalveti> sorry, need context, why is the media service not up in there?
<bzoltan> jono: Thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, because we disable it now
<ogra_> rsalveti, from lxc-android-config
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, right, you mean with our latest image
<rsalveti> for the camera it's something I'm working on atm
<ogra_> mamenyaka installed lxc-android-config manually
<ogra_> on a port
<ogra_> to actuaally dig into the new pulse stack
<rsalveti> video will not work, as we need the gst stuff to land
<mamenyaka> video works for me
<mamenyaka> *worked until now
<rsalveti> right, but without the media service running, it'll fail
<ogra_> mamenyaka, hmm, you might also want to make sure that you have all android changes btw
<ogra_> i.e. make sure to rebuild with the latest tree
<mamenyaka> did just that earlier today
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> just making sure :)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, of course :) saw there was a lot of movement in platform-api
<mamenyaka> so I just rebuilt
<cyphermox> mhall119: halp?
<davmor2> asac I'm away all week with only my android phone.  Needed satnav and video playback :-)
<cyphermox> mhall119: sorry, I haz had interwebz torubles.
<ogra_> cyphermox,  the network indicator seems pretty broken on todays images
<cyphermox> yeah
<ogra_> while mhall119 has solved his particular issue with it it needs some love
<mhall119> cyphermox: just complaining that my NM indicator wasn't letting me on my wifi
<cyphermox> tedg: ^^
<cyphermox> fix, plz? :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> heh
<asac> davmor2: kk
<asac> thx
<asac> ogra_: so we are waiting for next imgae run?
<plars> asac: rfowler got replacement hardware up and running, testing it now
<darpax> mamenyaka, i appreciated the help however still not working. I'll post to the list and add my name to the other two having problems and hopefully someone can produce a solution soon.
<asac> plars: new WAP?
<asac> nice
<ogra_> asac, nope, download is done, but i'm in the click session atm
<ogra_> asac, i'll test afterwards
<plars> asac: yes
<mamenyaka> darpax, sorry to hear that
<plars> asac: he was finding what looked to be memory errors in the logs
<darpax> no probs, as I said, thanks for trying to help anyway. sincerely appreciated and looking forward to running ubuntu on it at some point.
<mamenyaka> how is this even possible? http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130827/hah_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png
<markusN00b> mamenyaka: How did you take the screenshot?
<mamenyaka> markusN00b, Ubuntu SDK
<mamenyaka> but it's a simple
<mamenyaka> markusN00b, /system/bin/screencap
<mamenyaka> ogra_, rsalveti so what do you suggest? tried fresh 27.1 install - everything working, after upgrade - nothing working
<ogra_> nothing ?
<mamenyaka> camera, audio, video
<mamenyaka> even when booting it behaves kinda funny
<rsalveti> yeah, that's expected actually
<rsalveti> as we're moving to be pulseaudio based
<mamenyaka> but with my samsung port, everything fine (at least for audio)
<rsalveti> camera will work later today, audio will only work with the ucm files for your device
<mamenyaka> yes, but I have the ucm files
<rsalveti> and video will be broken until we land the gstreamer based player
<mamenyaka> # cat /proc/asound/cards
<mamenyaka>  0 [apq8064tablasnd]: apq8064-tabla-s - apq8064-tabla-snd-card
<mamenyaka>                       apq8064-tabla-snd-card
<rsalveti> which is a wip atm (video will be broken even in our images)
<ogra_> rsalveti, ssshhhh, dont say that aloud
<mamenyaka> too late
<rsalveti> then you need to check why pulseaudio is not working for you
<mamenyaka> how to check?
<ogra_> you have *some* ucm files
<rsalveti> make sure the config is also not enabling the previous audioflinger based module
<ogra_> i.e. UCM files for a different SoC with the same sound codec
<rsalveti> right
<mamenyaka> well, the ucm files are what the image provides
<w-flo> mamenyaka, AIUI, it's like the udev rules.. you should modify those files for your device
<markusN00b> How to kill apps? I have many of them open and it lags
<w-flo> but haven't looked into that, so maybe I'm wrong
<mamenyaka> w-flo, but it matches my device
<mamenyaka> without modification
<mamenyaka> and for my other device which has other sound card with no ucm rules, sound works fine
<w-flo> interesting :) /shrug
<w-flo> maybe some devices have the same/similar sound hardware, but require different files? since it doesn't work, something must be wrong.. obviously :D
<mamenyaka> I/ServiceManager( 1688): Waiting for service media.audio_flinger...
<mamenyaka> W/AudioSystem( 1688): AudioFlinger not published, waiting...
<asac> rsalveti: video will be broken i hear? L)
<rsalveti> asac: yes :-)
<mamenyaka> markusN00b, go to Applications page, there will be the opened apps, just hold down on one of them, and an X should appear
<rsalveti> asac: we need to land the gst stuff for that to work
<asac> rsalveti: what broke it?
<rsalveti> asac: pulseaudio transition
<asac> grmpf
<markusN00b> mamenyaka: thx
<rsalveti> asac: that was expected, but we decided to push the transition anyway as we got a lot of moving parts at this point
<rsalveti> and we need those in before FF
<asac> rsalveti: dont rush unfinished stuff in because of FF please
<rsalveti> so I expect the image to be somehow broken until friday
<asac> thats the wrong effect of FF unfortunately :(
<rsalveti> well, the pulse part is mostly in shape, we're just depending on the video side to use gst instead
<asac> yeah most likely
<asac> rsalveti: would be better to update leads on the plan to break video on the image for a few days
<asac> so we all agree that we can promote such images during that time
<asac> but ok
<rsalveti> well, that's what we decided together with ChickenCutlass yesterday
<beuno> rickspencer3, we can certainly change our minds on this
<asac> lets hope the audio and stuf fwokrs at least
<beuno> and allow the appstore to downgrade
<asac> and calling
<rickspencer3> hey beuno so it just occurred to me that "easy revertabilty" is something that we want
<asac> if thats broken then we are lost :)
<rickspencer3> but I don't really know what that means
<rsalveti> so we can sort the remaining of the pulseaudio transition, as we were way more worried about not having audio working than video playback
<beuno> rickspencer3, agreed. I'll add that to my list.
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, when you say "audio working" I presume that is outside the telephony stack?
<cjwatson> winding versions backwards isn't as bad for click because we aren't doing updates from arbitrary mirrors over HTTP
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: part of it, as pulseaudio is now doing the mixing
<cjwatson> I would still like the security team to sign off against the possibility of replay attacks on the app store if we are going to allow versions to go backwards
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, well, I don't have any phone except my Ubuntu phone, so let me know if I shouldn't upgrade for a while :)
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: asac: we just landed pulseaudio as default, and also all the changes needed in the telephony stack to make usage of it
<beuno> cjwatson, I think that if we keep the previous version around for a little while, it may be enough for this use case
<asac> rickspencer3: we keep you protected behind /current
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: sure, just please don't use pending
<ogra_> yeah
<rickspencer3> wfm
<rickspencer3> :)
<asac> its just that we would like to get a new image soon too
<asac> that worries mee the most... :)
<ogra_> or if you use pending, dont watch videos or take pictures :)
<cjwatson> beuno: that's not really my point here ...
<asac> being on the hook to continue blocking system update landing or brekaing ricks phone
<asac> making that call isn't that easy :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<asac> well it is easy, but not good for system updates :(
<rsalveti> or we need to find a better way to handle FF
<beuno> cjwatson, oh, sorry, can you expand then?
<rsalveti> it's hard to do both in a good shape
<aquarius> I'm not sure I have entirely followed the conversation, beuno, cjwatson, but the case being worried about here seems to be upstreams who Ubuntu (a) trust enough to put in the default image and (b) have a rigorous enough automatic testing regime to convince everyone that that trust is justified but who might then (c) push updates later on which aren't sufficiently well tested once they've got out from under the
<aquarius> dreadful grindstone of manual review and (d) don't care all that much about any damage to their reputation that derives thereby? That seems like a pretty small potential group of people?
<ChickenCutlass> asac, rickspencer3 that is also why we operate on parallel images before we make the switch.
<rsalveti> if we expect no bugs by FF, then we don't need FF :-)
<asac> rsalveti: you shouldnt have worried too much about FF
<asac> really
<ChickenCutlass> meet a certain criteria before landing in main image
<jdstrand> cjwatson: in case it wasn't clear-- your points on namespacing were quite convincing and agree we should not namespace specially
<asac> dont compromise quality for FF
<asac> ever
<rsalveti> I'm not worried about it, other people are :-)
<cjwatson> beuno: one very important reason why versions have to always go forwards for .deb is that it's a protection against an attacker - or even just a stale cache, probably more likely - replaying an old mirror state at you and downgrading away your security updates
<ogra_> rickspencer3, cjwatson, so being hit by that issue hard a few times now thanks to asac, rolling back anything in our stack isnt easy or straightforward throughout most of our infrastructure ... i think we should make that a 14.04 topic to improve
<rickspencer3> ogra_, sure
<jdstrand> cjwatson: convincing to me that is. I won't speak for the others :)
<rickspencer3> that was kind of my point
<asac> ogra_: thanks :)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, well, i'm not talking about click at all
<rickspencer3> let's not dig deeper with click packages
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I know
<ogra_> more about the whole infrastructure
<rickspencer3> I know and agree
<cjwatson> beuno: using an app store entirely over HTTPS should help with that, but these considerations can be pretty subtle and if we're going to permit downgrades then I think somebody needs to analyse it
<asac> big challenge
<rickspencer3> this has been a pain point for me for years
<asac> thats why we have a team now :_)
<ogra_> asac, nah, just work and some proper planning :)
<asac> right
<asac> well. not so sure about that
<rsalveti> asac: sure, but I'm just saying that expecting no bugs by FF is kind of against the FF itself
<ogra_> stoppping smoking is a challenge ... improving rollback mechanisms is just work :)
<rsalveti> we have FF so we can have fully working features
<rsalveti> better tested and etc
<asac> rsalveti: FF is something we should forget when we think about landing stuff
<plars> asac, balloons: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3785/ that looks a little nicer :)
<rsalveti> asac: I agree, but that seems not to be the case for people planning stuff
<rsalveti> managers and such
<ogra_> asac, nope, we should land our stuff before FF
<ogra_> which would have worked fine was this a normal release
<asac> rsalveti: i think its more within your team than managers :)
<ogra_> but we are putting work we would before have done over three cycles into one atm
<asac> if i read what ogra says :)
<rsalveti> well, I don't know who ChickenCutlass is talking with, but it was clear on monday what should be in before FF and what we should drop
<ogra_> which means features arent ready by FF
<ogra_> asac, i actually expect us to respect FF next cycle
<ogra_> and be ready before it
<asac> ogra_: yeah, after FF has been moved :)
<rsalveti> well, we're kind of respecting FF this cycle it seems
<asac> lol
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, what are we arguing about
<rsalveti> kind of
<ogra_> lol
<beuno> cjwatson, understood. Downgrading isn't currently supported, mostly due to work remaining, so there's still time to figure out what the best way forward there is
<seb128> asac, we should respect FF
<rsalveti> as it seems quite a few features got dropped because of the FF
<ogra_> asac, if we dont respect FF we can as well tell the community we dont care about community governance in ubuntu
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: this need to land stuff before FF even if not fully completed, stable and product quality :P
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, I am not going to touch that one
<asac> i am not sayuing: we sholdnt respect feature freeze ... my point was that FF shouldn't influecne our decisionm
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, not a fan of that
<rsalveti> right :-)
<ogra_> i agree that in some cycles like this one it is needed that we handle FF more lax
<asac> about whether something is ready for landing or not
<seb128> asac, well, if you want to respect it, it kind of has to influence you..
<asac> there is a difference
<cjwatson> FF is for our own benefit as well as for the community
<pmcgowan> we agreed to have a blanket freeze exception for packages affecting only touch images
<ogra_> right
<om26er> every app that uses sound fail to start on today's image (fully updated) is that expected ?
<cjwatson> (even if it may not feel that way)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, "we agreed" ?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: was that approved?
<seb128> pmcgowan, those components don't affect only touch
<om26er> camera, mediaplayer, music-app
<asac> om26er: yeah :(
<asac> rsalveti: yes
<ogra_> pmcgowan, the release and freeze exceptions are handled by a community team
<amosdomingos> which means this error at the end of the installation of ubuntu in nexus phone 4?   ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /sdcard/' returned non-zero exit status 255 an someone help me?
<asac> rsalveti: we have a blanket FFe for everything not on desktop etc.
<seb128> asac, no we don't
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we can just not not respect them
<asac> no?
<asac> seb128: i was told different
<rsalveti> where is the bug for that?
<asac> seb128: everything touch as pmcgowan said
<rsalveti> last time I check it was still not approved
<ogra_> we have an FFe bug
<asac> rsalveti: slangasek handled that
<ogra_> that was still not approved
<seb128> asac, we are trying to get one, there is some pushback (understandably) on some of the components
<pmcgowan> ogra_, the request was made not sure on approval
<ogra_> pmcgowan, right :)
<seb128> there is pushback
<seb128> on e.g qt5
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we dont have any
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> right, but we can't assume stuff otherwise FF will bite us
<asac> qt5 doesnt sound like touch only
<rsalveti> qt5 is not touch only
<seb128> no, but it was part of the bucket
<seb128> for the ffe
<asac> should be decoupled
<asac> from the general touch FFed
<seb128> so it's in the middle of the discussion
<seb128> well, it was not
<slangasek> seb128: so I think we should proceed with the FFe for everything except qt5, and ScottK and I can argue some more about qt5, yeah
<slangasek> qt5 *is* touch-only at present
<cjwatson> bug 1208989
<ubot5> bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208989
<slangasek> Kubuntu isn't using it
<cjwatson> (since people were asking)
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, thanks
<rsalveti> thanks
<slangasek> anyway, it's been on my list to follow up on, I'll get that done today
 * ogra_ was still digging
<asac> slangasek: yeah, but if thats what it takes lets back off from qt5 request for now
<slangasek> asac: yep, exactly
<seb128> slangasek, well, that bug didn't get acked, which is all we were saying
<slangasek> yep
<rsalveti> asac: but we can't assume stuff before getting the approval :-) so no, FF will indeed affect us
<seb128> also some of the changes that are landing are pulseaudio related
<seb128> and that's not touch specific either
<seb128> so we need those before FF
<rsalveti> yeah, that's why we wanted this to land this week
<seb128> or an exception
<asac> rsalveti: i am trusting slangasek's gut feeling on thhis
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> pulse, gstreamer etc
<asac> and even if not we should take on the paperwork
<asac> instead of landing stuff that we know will break stuff :)
<rickspencer3> friggin' feature freeze
<slangasek> man
<mamenyaka> ogra_, rsalveti any last thing I could check, try with pulseaudio?
<rsalveti> asac: right, but I'd prefer having the final words instead of depending on a gut feeling :-)
<asac> </end of this discussion> :)
<slangasek> I guess I'll go follow up on that right now, to avoid 20 minutes of metadiscussion :P
<cjwatson> People forget sometimes that Canonical established feature freeze in the first place, I think :-)
<seb128> asac, if we wait for things to be 100% perfect we would never land anything :p
<asac> rsalveti: rright... hence discussing the proposal to break video to make FF for a week would have revealed all this :)
<rsalveti> if we want stuff to be 100% perfect to land we don't need FF
<rsalveti> as it'll always be perfect
<rsalveti> product quality
<asac> seb128: thats a flawed way to look at it
<rsalveti> we can ship today
<asac> no ...
<rsalveti> lol
<seb128> asac, your way is as flawed, just in the other direction
<asac> mine isn't :) ... all i am saying is that FF shouldn't compromise our normal standards of daily quality
<ogra_> his way is fine, it is just that we dont have the infrastructure to do his way
<asac> i dont see how that can be flawed :)
<seb128> asac, so you are saying that we can land those changes after 13.10, right? ;-)
<rsalveti> our policy is also not matching his way properly
<seb128> asac, that's the conclusion of "don't land to early & respect ff"
<ogra_> seb128, imagine your team works on its own image until all is perfect, my team does that too etc ... and at FF all our images magically merge to a release
<seb128> asac, if it's not ready by ff, it's not landing this cycle but next
<asac> seb128: no. i am saying: ensure we get the stuff ready and apply for FFe if needed
<asac> accept the additionaml paperwork in case our general FFe doesnt become true
<seb128> works for me
<seb128> but then you take the chance it's going to be for next cycle
<cjohnston> /14
<ogra_> it is an infrastructure limitation that asac's model doesnt work atm
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> then don't expect some stuff to land for 13.10
<rsalveti> this is not matching properly with the reality, as we're planning what stuff will be in 13.10, and we get managers pushing for that :P
<asac> rsalveti: sure, and we arrange a FFe
<asac> if all fails we will be screwed :)
<asac> thats life
<rsalveti> so wait it to be perfect before landing would be fine, if we don't have the pressure to land it in a specific date
<asac> but ... i dont think we will be
<rsalveti> as that's against quality anyway
<asac> no
<asac> you misread what i am saying
<asac> i say nowhere that stuff has to be perfect or bug free
 * cjwatson checks the history ... yep, feature freeze was established in May 2004 before we were out from under the radar, so it was definitely of Canonical origin
<cjwatson> I doubted my memory for a moment :)
<rsalveti> asac: you just said unfinished
<rsalveti> that can be bug free :P
<rsalveti> or at least stable with no critical bugs
<rsalveti> I'm not saying I'm against all that, I'd love if we had a proper CI with tests all around and just landing stuff when it's actually stable
<rsalveti> just saying that this is not the reality
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> reality is that you knew that you would break mediaplayer :)
<ogra_> as i said, infrastructural limitation
<asac> so you did part one: asess the impact of the landing
<rsalveti> we all knew, but we can't release with audioflinger
<asac> part two: decide whether thats acceptable should happen more broadly
<seb128> asac, well, that's called a transition and we don't flag the image current while it's happening
<asac> tahts all i am saying :)
<seb128> asac, same as saucy-proposed
<seb128> we have transitions in there every day
<asac> seb128: thats all fine. i am just critizing that in this  case the deicsion to make /our images not publishable to /current
<asac> was taken a bit too unilatery
<seb128> asac, that's the price to pay to be able to move forward
<ogra_> asac, i told you ion friday that we held back the pulse transition to not have broken images over the weekend
<seb128> asac, it was taken by team members and their managers... that's not so unilateral
<rsalveti> I said quite a few weeks ago that video playback would break, also video recording
<rsalveti> asac: next time I ping you specifically
<asac> rsalveti: yeah its all good :). i thnk its really about properly announcing such "high impact" transitions
<asac> so everyone agrees on timing and can prepare for the outage
<asac> and might veto
<seb128> asac, they don't "impact" anyone since no current image is broken
<rsalveti> right, ubuntu-dev would be the place for that?
<asac> seb128: /proposed is broken and we have engineering projects blocked on that not mobving to /current
<ogra_> ubuntu-phone
<asac> seb128: it actually means 150 engineers dont get a good basline update
<seb128> ogra_, we need ubuntu-phone and ubuntu-phone-users ;-)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> next time we email ubuntu-phone, ping asac directly
<rsalveti> and we should be good :-)
<seb128> right
<ogra_> seb128, and ubuntu-phone-users-discuss and ubuntu-phone-discuss :)
<asac> good. much bettrer
 * sergiusens wants to get rid of ubuntu-phone@
<asac> whenever your team comes to the conclusion that they have to break the image for 1-mayn days, ensure that all stakeholders get briefed and consulted
<asac> then you are on safe side :)
<asac> thx
<asac> sergiusens: what do you want?
<seb128> that makes sense I guess
 * seb128 is glad some stuff land
<seb128> it's getting end of august and still no system-image by default
<seb128> no pulseaudio
<seb128> no mir
<seb128> no lightdm
<asac> i am also super glad that pulse lands.
<asac> :)
<ogra_> seb128, ++
<asac> once its working
<ogra_> we are so badly behind :/
<slangasek> rsalveti: there, FF approved ;)
<ogra_> yay
<rsalveti> slangasek: great, thanks! :D
<sergiusens> ogra_: now that the chatter is down, where was the edify script hosted again?
<seb128> slangasek, thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, somewhere in cdimage on nusakan
<rsalveti> asac: now you can say that the FF is approved :P
<rsalveti> FFe
<asac> rsalveti: see... now we busted the image cowboy style because of lack-of-trust in one of your team maters... dont do that :)
<asac> just because you thought you need to hurry
<seb128> lol
<asac> sorry... just kdding
<seb128> asac, pulseaudio is not concerned by that FFe :p
<asac> lets move on to other topic
<seb128> just saying... ;-)
<rsalveti> lol
<sergiusens> ogra_: in your home or integrated?
 * sergiusens branches
<asac> seb128: trye ... but worth a paperwork stack
<rsalveti> I love this
<asac> yeah lets stop
<ChickenCutlass> no keep it going
<ChickenCutlass> lol
 * sergiusens purchases a gaucho hat to take to rsalveti
<ogra_> sergiusens, cjwatson integrated it ... and i know he told me where in the cdimage tree it is
<seb128> it's not friday yet!
<ogra_> but i cant find it
<cjwatson> moment
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can get to it
<ogra_> ok
<sergiusens> ty
<bfiller> I was going to propose landing the new phone apps in tomorrow's image, but think it's best to wait for the dust to settle :)
<cjwatson> /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/utouch-android/phablet-build-scripts/ I believe
 * rsalveti gets back to fix more stuff
<cjwatson> or maybe a level up
<asac> bfiller: what dust? :) ... there is no dust, just rubble and bricks flying around :)
<bfiller> asac: shrapnel
<cjwatson> sergiusens: ^
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, heh, i was staring at it the whole time
<sergiusens> cjwatson: thanks
<ogra_> but utouch didnt really strike me as ubuntu touch related ...
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, land them now
<asac> bfiller: do your new apps come with tests?
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, why not
<ogra_> it is bad if names you made up yourself arent recognized by yourself
<sergiusens> bfiller: just land it
<cjwatson> ogra_: I was going to say, you named it :)
<bfiller> asac: of course! minimal right now but some
<lool> ogra_: lol
<lool> bfiller: SHIP IT
<bfiller> ChickenCutlass, sergiusens : once phone calls work again with the old apps then we can switch so I don't get blamed
<bfiller> what
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, we will blame you anyway
<asac> yeah. lets get phone calls working first
<ChickenCutlass> :)
<asac> that feels reasonable
<lool> with the _old_ apps?
<bfiller> +1
<asac> we can also keep the old phone-app installed?
<asac> lool: yeah... first land pulse so old apps work again
<pmcgowan> asac, no it conflicts
<asac> then move over so we can blame bfiller
<bfiller> asac: can't have both
<asac> yeah. then serializing like abvove sounds reasonbale
<asac> bfiller: lets check tomorrow where we stand ... in case todays image turn green and phone calls works
<bfiller> ack
<asac> bfiller: i assume we can just start landing them tomorrow morning europe in best case?
<asac> (i gues s its unlikely)
<bfiller> asac: I have the 2 MR's prepared that will need to get approved, the seed and the shell. apps already in the archive so that is all set
<pmcgowan> bfiller, w00t
<asac> bfiller: awesome
<bfiller> pmcgowan: big milestone
<asac> bfiller: so guess we can just guide this in once we have the other stuff sorted
<bfiller> yup
 * w00t eyes pmcgowan
<asac> tomorrow when you get up best case
<pmcgowan> oops ;)
<w00t> :)
<ogra_> w00t, thats as clever as a nick choice as picking lool as your nick :0
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> l00l
<ogra_> hehe
<lool> it's kind of sad people moved from lol to lool without any kind of warning
<lool> I'll just switch to r0tfl or something
<w00t> lool: you need to add another o ;)
<lool> it would only buy me a year at best
<sergiusens> cjwatson: seems I can update lp:~phablet-team/touch-preview-images/phablet-build-scripts and we can later just pull in the new bits, thanks
<ogra_> asac, hmm, no phone calls ... on maguro ... (though some breakage was expected there, it is worse than we thought)
<asac> ogra_: so the update won't fix it?
<ogra_> asac, nope, volume control doesnt seem to do anything in the indicator (that worked on the pulse image), and i have no ringtone nor any mic or earpiece function
<ogra_> asac, did popey test on mako ?
<asac> ogra_: did you upgrade?
<asac> ogra_: i assume he stopped after it became evident that this image isnt going to be good
<ogra_> i upgraded lxc-android-config, yes
<ogra_> it should be good on mako
<asac> ogra_: that was the only piece missing according to our transition plan?
<ogra_> onlu maguro had issues
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_: did you spin a new image?
<rsalveti> want to test with a clean image
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, but lxc-android-config is still missing
<asac> rsalveti: how would a clean image help?
<rsalveti> try playing audio
<ogra_> next build should start in 6 min
<rsalveti> great, will wait that one for further testing
<rsalveti> asac: well, I just prefer to test stuff like that in a clean env
<asac> ack
<asac> i agree
<asac> no confusion at best :)
<rsalveti> I'll test both maguro and mako once out
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, selecting the ringtone function from system-settings hangs
 * ogra_ blames seb
<rsalveti> right, try with aplay, mplayer or similar
<rsalveti> so you can at least check if pulseaudio is behaving properly
<ogra_> well, let me check if pulse runs at all
<bfiller> sergiusens: can we prevent address-book-app from being daily released until this stuff is sorted? the latest version depends on telephony-service which will uninstall phone-app
<asac> hmm. i dont have a settings launcher anymore at all
<ogra_> seems to run
<ogra_> asac, expand "installed"
<ogra_> (the caption)
<sergiusens> bfiller: that's something for the daily release team
<asac> ogra_: interesting ... i am sure i had it on top level before
<sergiusens> bfiller: luckily they now do vanguard style https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=4
<asac> oh ... i hear something :)
<ogra_> asac, mako should be fine, as i said
<asac> ogra_: on maguro i can play ringtone
<asac> odd ... let me see if i really have the right image
<sergiusens> bfiller: seems to be cyphermox turn
<ogra_> asac, with the updated lxc-andrioid-config ? 0.82
<bfiller> sergiusens: ken if I'm ready correctly
<asac> ogra_: hmm. ... no
<asac> i might run something very old
<mefrio> is there any gallery app?
<bfiller> kenvandine: can you temp disable address-book-app from daily release
<ogra_> yeah
<mefrio> *gallery app developer?
<asac> ogra_: where do i check on thedevice?
<sergiusens> bfiller: oh yeah, overlap and just reaching the cutover time
<asac> ogra_: i am sure i upgraded during the UDS session... maybe forgot --pending
<sergiusens> and robru
<ogra_> asac, /var/log/installer/media-info
<bfiller> kenvandine: it will pull in telephony-service which conflicts with phone-app and we're not ready for phone-app to be removed yet
<asac> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130827.1)
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<bfiller> cyphermox: ^^^^ see request above
<ogra_> asac, and you upgraded lxc-android-config to 0.82 ?
<asac> lxc-* is 0.77
<asac> ogra_: no ... seems not
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> then you use audioflinger
<asac> so that works still?
<asac> nice
<asac> then this image is good :)
<ogra_> I/ServiceManager( 1549): Waiting for service media.audio_flinger...
<ogra_> W/AudioSystem( 1549): AudioFlinger not published, waiting...
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^
<ogra_> i didnt have that on the pulse image
<asac> popey: did you try .1 ?
<asac> sound in particular on mako
<ogra_> rsalveti, was there more needed than the pre-start.d snippet  ?
<asac> ogra_: can you try just the .1 image ... does that work?
<asac> call etc.?
<asac> or no chance at all?
<asac> sound works at least for me
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's fine, the waiting is because audioflinger is not up
<ogra_> asac, yes, it works as long as i dont disable audioflinger (which lxc-android-config 0.82 does)
<rsalveti> ogra_: guess that's because of the camera service and such
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i dont have any sound
<asac> ogra_: so then .1 image is good to go, now?
<asac> no?
<ogra_> and apps that try to access sound hang hard
<rsalveti> do you have the older alsa/audioflinger package installed?
<ogra_> i unseeded that iirc
<rsalveti> also check that the default config file from pulse is not using that
<rsalveti> oh, is this a clean flash with latest?
<rsalveti> thought you did apt-get update & dist-upgrade
<ogra_> libandroid-audiosystem-asound2
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> bfiller: disabling address-book-app?
<ogra_> well, i only flashed the armhf.zip
<bfiller> cyphermox: yes
<rsalveti> should be fine
<ogra_> but yeah, it is 27.1
 * asac has to restart system to get rid of glitches
<cyphermox> can I ask why?
<rsalveti> ogra_: let me just finish the camera patch and will get to it, hopefully with 27.2
<ogra_> rsalveti, great
<bfiller> cyphermox: we just landed something in that branch that deps on new telephony-service which conflicts/replaces phone-app and haven't added new dialer-app to seed yet as waiting for pulse related problems to be fixed first
<bfiller> cyphermox: so if address-book-app lands the image will have no dialer basically until we seed dialer-app
<cyphermox> I see dialer-app in the builds too?
<bfiller> cyphermox: it's in the archive but not in the image by default yet
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, seeding is completely separate from the daily-release stuff
<bfiller> I know
<bfiller> cyphermox: nevermind, I'll just remove address-book-app from the seed till everything is ready
<cyphermox> either way works
<cyphermox> I can disable it, I'm just trying to understand and write down why it's needed :)
<cyphermox> kenvandine:  available for a config review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/2013-08-27_16-12/+merge/182486
<bfiller> cyphermox: ok, go ahead and disable then if that's fine. will probably be pinging you tomorrow to turn it back on after things are sorted
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> robru: around?  ^^^
<robru> cyphermox, just got back. will look
<alecu> lool: hi, I'm trying to debug the issue launching apps. How do I upgrade lxc-android-config in the RO image?
<alecu> lool: I'm guessing "mounting rw, apt-get upgrade then mounting ro"
<asac> hmm. wonder if my maguro battery is dying
<asac> it doesnt go beyond red anymore ... maybe the indicator is lying?
<ogra_> asac, open it
<ogra_> the icon is lying
<ogra_> the ndicator should show something proper
<ogra_> hmm, so i can: paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<ogra_> as phablet user ... that works just fine
<ogra_> but nothing of the UI apps seems to be able to talk to pulse
<w-flo> still using qtubuntu-media instead of the pulseaudio qt thing?
<asac> popey: ?
<asac> popey: did it go well?
<asac> popey: turns out the sound would work in theory
<ogra_> w-flo, no, i removed that today
<asac> plars: do you have a mako?
<asac> with a SIM?
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you have qtubuntu-media installed still?
<plars> asac: I do
<ogra_> rsalveti, !
<asac> plars: can you try the .1 build and check if incoming call works?
 * ogra_ slaps forehead
<w-flo> ogra_, you only removed it 3 gizrs agi
<w-flo> *hours ago :)
<asac> plars: we want to push that, but didnt get confirm on that one (and the audio stack is a bit in flux right now)
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's why I'm waiting the latest image, for a complete clean env :-)
 * ogra_ likes gizrs
<plars> asac: I have the system-image of .1 right now, I can reflash though
 * ogra_ uninstalls ... lets see
<rsalveti> that is probably what is requiring audioflinger
<asac> plars: yeah that would be nice
<asac> better do it right :)
<asac> plars: though if you say it works now
<asac> it might give me some confidence :)
 * ogra_ reboots phone and crosses fingers
<plars> asac: works on the system-image one
<plars> asac: .2 is out now though it seems :)
<plars> asac: specificly you want .1 though?
<asac> plars: yeah but that is busted :)
<plars> ok
<asac> plars: hence i am very keen on getting .1 blessed :)
<ogra_> well, seems to behave a bit better, but still doesnt work
<asac> ogra_: so i assume having the ringtone settings testsed
<asac> might reveal such things in auto testing?
<asac> might be interesting to use this opportunity to land a test showing that audio is busted :)
<ogra_> asac, well, currently for me the settings app hangs hard if i try to select a ringtone
<ogra_> do we have anything in utah that makes sure the app gets killed in such a state ?
<ogra_> then this would definitely make sense as a default audio test
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is the behavior now?
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, the popup on incoming calls works all the time
<ogra_> but when the phone app opens it doesnt pick up the call
<ogra_> when i make a call it is completely silent
<ogra_> paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav just works fine
<rsalveti> compare the version of telepathy-ofono
<ogra_> even when i plug in the headset it comes out there and switches the output properly
<rsalveti> let me check the build log of that one as well
<ogra_> i compared all package versions twice now
<ogra_> its all up to date
<ogra_> qtubuntu-media definitely was a bloking factor, but thats not all
<rsalveti> -DUSE_PULSEAUDIO
<rsalveti> seems to be right
<ogra_> yeah, he dropped the dep
<ogra_> and added pulse
<rsalveti> so it seems pulse is working as expected
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> else paplay wouldnt work
<rsalveti> wonder if we're not missing anything in telepathy-ofono
<ogra_> it seems to be the layer between UI and pulse
<rsalveti> so you have anyone requesting for audioflinger in logcat?
 * ogra_ checks
<rsalveti> can you dump logcat when doing the call?
<ogra_> logcat is quiet
<rsalveti> so yeah, then it's not even requesting the call to be up
<rsalveti> otherwise it'd be clear in logcat
<rsalveti> guess add some debugging in telepathy-ofono
<ogra_> E/audio_hw_primary(  695): Entering IN_CALL state, in_call=0
<ogra_> E/audio_hw_primary(  695): Opening modem PCMs
<ogra_> thats all i get
<rsalveti> right, that's the one
<ogra_> my other phone rings, but there is nothing on the earpiece on the maguro
<rsalveti> is that when making or receiving a call?
<ogra_> making
<ogra_> BAH !
<ogra_> now incoming has a ringtone
<ogra_> it didnt 5min before with the last test
<rsalveti> something is still not right for maguro then
<ogra_> ok, ringtone now always works
<ogra_> earpiece still doesnt
<ogra_> i wonder if it is caused by one of the phone app commits that asac pulled in today
<rsalveti> is asac coding now?
<ogra_> no, but phone-app was not up to date wrt trunk in the PPA
<rsalveti> aa, too bad
<asac> ogra_: that one touches tests only?
<rsalveti> we need more developers :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: what happened with the phone-app archive transition?
<rsalveti> is that something bfiller_afk will take care tomorrow?
<rsalveti> so many moving parts
<ogra_> rsalveti, one would hope so
<asac> rsalveti: we want to hit green once
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, removing that package makes it much better :)
<asac> then its coming next
<ogra_> rsalveti,  it was just added to daily release
<asac> (e.g. all the apps replacing phone-app)
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, yeah, except no audio on calls :)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, on mako its fine
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> something at least
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, let's hope tomorrow the phone app will at least start :-)
<ogra_> hey ! sintel plays fine too
<rsalveti> using software decode
<ogra_> well, it has audio
<asac> ogra_: phone-app is only touching tests/ stuff from waht i see really
<ogra_> it didnt even start before
<rsalveti> wonder how we got the sw plugins in by default
<rsalveti> ogra_: because of qtubuntu-media
<ogra_> asac, yeah, if mako works fine then it is actually a device issue
<plars> odd
<rsalveti> ogra_: is 27.2 done already?
<asac> ogra_: maybe its you? did you do a fresh install?
<rsalveti> will test with both
<ogra_> rsalveti, yup
<rsalveti> awesome
<plars> asac: I called from my mako to my personal phone, and it worked...
<asac> rsalveti: we are interested in .1 build
<ogra_> asac, indeed
<plars> asac: but now my screen won't come on on the mako
<asac> unless you come back and say that .2 is working on both
<ogra_> asac, 27.1 is borked
<plars> asac: I can hear it ring, but I can't see anything on screen
<ogra_> asac, 27.1 isnt fixable, move to .2
<asac> plars: thats different to what?
<asac> ogra_: why is it borked? i only see green and didnt get a clear answer
<plars> asac: I didn't experience this earlier
<asac> whether its working :)
<plars> asac: even on the system image .1
<plars> maybe I just got lucky though
<ogra_> asac, qtubuntu-mediawas only removed after it built
<asac> plars: i would dismiss this for now
<plars> asac: ok, well I can't confirm much with no display
<ogra_> asac, that re-routes all audio to a non existing android service
<ogra_> asac, 27.2 should be fine
<asac> ogra_: but we upgraded lxc-android
<asac> and that one was bad?
<ogra_> (apart from device specific issues)
<asac> well, let me try it
<asac> at least what i can without a SIM'
 * asac installs pending
<asac> ogra_: can you explain why plars's issue will be fixed in .2 ?
<asac> or even identify what issue that is:) ?
<asac> seeing nothing during call?
<ogra_> no idea, sounds like powerd
<plars> asac: seeing nothing after a call actually
<ogra_> or the sensor service
<asac> plars: after ? so you can call, have audio and everything?
<plars> ogra_: yeah, it sorta seems like the sensor shut off the screen, but it never came back
<asac> ogra_: did we fix/change something in powerd ?
<asac> plars: maybe downgrade?
<asac> pwoerd?
<plars> asac: I can call the phone, and I hear it ring as I said, but I don't think I can answer... I can't see anything on the screen
<ogra_> plars, right, smells like powerd
<asac> ogra_: is that just pwoerd or also libpowerd?
<ogra_> there is a lib ?
<asac> not sure :)
<asac> i ask
 * ogra_ wasnt even aware 
<asac> so guess just downgrading powerd :)
<asac> plars: ^^
<ogra_> heh, i dont think there is one
<asac> try that
<ogra_> well, it could as well be some bit powerd interacts with
<asac> could be... we could look what changed as well :)
<plars> let me see if it's reproducible
<ogra_> plars, is that 27.2 ?
<plars> ogra_: no, 27.1
<asac> if we knew what the last build was that worked at least :)
<ogra_> k
<asac> i assume 22 is safe fallback
<ogra_> maguro doesnt have such issues
<ogra_> but no sound :)
<asac> ogra_: on .2?
<asac> why am i even testing that then
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: i have sound on .1
<ogra_> on .1 .... i have my screen working fine
<plars> one thing I notice... and I don't imagine this is new, is that it takes a bit after the phone powers on before I can make a call
<plars> if I just go start phone-app and punch in a number and hit the call button, nothing happens
<ogra_> asac, yeah you have most of the old stack there
<asac> plars: define that "bit" a bit better?
<plars> I have to wait a bit first
<asac> 1, 2, 5, 10 minutes?
<plars> asac: about 1 min
<plars> asac: I'm having trouble reproducing the problem I mentioned earlier though
<plars> asac: seems to be a corner case
<asac> plars: so all fine for you?
<plars> asac: now the screen is working for me
<asac> plars: do you have a maguro as well? :)
<asac> plars: and calls work too?
<plars> asac: yes, calls to/from are working
<asac> nice
<asac> sounds like a golden image
<asac> on mako
<asac> :)
 * ogra_ goes afk ... 
<asac> ogra_: now can you explain to me before you go, why exactly maguro is broken on .1 :)?
<plars> asac: so what's broken on .2?
<asac> plars: not sure... you could try that next :) ...
<asac> but if i dist-upgraded
<plars> asac: well you just said it was known to be broken
<asac> it playing sound in "settings -> ringtone" didnt work
<asac> plars: we dont know... rsalveti thinks that the image itself might behave better
<asac> so i think we should try that as well... was just hoping to get a postitive on 22.1 as well :)
<asac> first
<asac> just clarity
<rsalveti> qtubuntu-media was still part of 22.1
<asac> rsalveti: and that is known to break maguro but not mako?
<asac> fwiw, mako seems to be fine
<rsalveti> well, audio/video playback would be broken for both
<asac> rsalveti: plars can do calls and has sound
<asac> :)
<asac> on mako
<plars> asac: on .1, if I go to settings->sound, I can play the sounds there, but if I switch enough times (all the same sounds) it quits playing any of them
<asac> i have sound as well on maguro
<asac> i just cant test calls
<asac> which is what ogra says is broken
<rsalveti> plars: can you check if you have qtubuntu-media installed?
<w-flo> I think audioflinger was accidentally left enabled on 22.1, so audio works (since qtubuntu-media was also accidentally kept)
<plars> rsalveti: on .1, yes it is installed
<rsalveti> yeah, anyway, testing 27.2 now
<plars> I can switch over to .2 now
<w-flo> err. 27.1.
<asac> w-flo: do you have a maguro?
<asac> we need someone to make a tie-break test :)
<w-flo> asac, no, I've never used any of todays images, too
<asac> too bad
<w-flo> this is just what I assume from following the discusion :)
<asac> right
<asac> thats also what i undersatnd. doesnt explain though why maguro should fail where mako succeeds
<asac> :)
<asac> rsalveti: sounds not working in settings -> ringtone -> start playing
<asac> on maguro here
<asac> it worked on .1
<rsalveti> I believe then .1 was actually using audioflinger then
<rsalveti> as iirc it also had the older lxc-android-config
<asac> rsalveti: can you check .1 to give us a tie break?
<rsalveti> why is .1 important?
<asac> on maguro
<rsalveti> it's broken
<asac> rsalveti: we want to release an image... it seems to work well
<rsalveti> and we got .2 already
<asac> for users
<rsalveti> right, .1 is broken
<asac> rsalveti: .2 is broken on audio ... i just tried it
<asac> .1 is working for me
<asac> and for plars :)
<plars> asac: I was able to break audio on .1
<rsalveti> .1 = audioflinger
<rsalveti> .2 = pulse
<asac> so while i know that it is broken in terms of not using pulse, it seems to be working
<plars> asac: didn't take long
<rsalveti> actually .1 is some sort of audioflinger and pulse
<rsalveti> that's why we shouldn't use it
<asac> allright :)
<asac> so check out .2
<asac> and fix it
<asac> i was just trying to get off some pressure here :)
<rsalveti> yeah, I'd prefer that one :-)
 * plars is pulling 27.2 now
<asac> by getting an image out so we unblock system images testing
<asac> rsalveti: ^^
<asac> plars: thx
<asac> maguro fails here :(
<rsalveti> why is that blocking system image testing?
<asac> rsalveti: because they need a newer image and we couldnt release one since last thu
<asac> so friday we went dark
<asac> and they need a base for testing
<rsalveti> right, so they need a more recent one from current
<rsalveti> not pending
<asac> a more modern base (guess they landed something in our imgaes that are needed for the initial transition)
<asac> rsalveti: exactly
<asac> so i am trying to get something that i can ship to rick :)
<rsalveti> don't we have a pending -> current for that as well?
<asac> rsalveti: no. we dont
<asac> also we have a few big landings
<rsalveti> right
<asac> so if we dont get green today or early tomoror
<asac> w
<asac> we will continue to be blcoked for ages in worst case
<rsalveti> I'd probably guess you'll only get a stable image by friday
<rsalveti> because it's FF week
<rsalveti> and the new phone-app stack will land tomorrow as well
<asac> why does it need to be like that?
<asac> we have all that covered by the FFe
<asac> we will wait with phone-app
<asac> until this is sorted
<asac> we will not land stuff until we have an image :)
<rsalveti> right, might not necessarily be related, but we have big things landing this week
<rsalveti> the phone-app is one
<rsalveti> that we're waiting for weeks
<asac> sure, lets coordinate
<asac> first get back to green
<asac> and then push them in bit by bit instead of accepting chaos
<rsalveti> also, is indicator working again?
<rsalveti> network indicator was giving empty here
<uhm1> mmm hi :)
<rsalveti> rebooting 27.2
<asac> rsalveti: well, first basic features. :)
<plars> rsalveti: which device are you looking at with 27.2
<asac> if it auto connects folks can still use it in home enviornments :)
<rsalveti> mako
<asac> hehe
<plars> rsalveti: same here
<rsalveti> well, I need to connect to a network
<rsalveti> but will also test maguro in a few
<asac> rsalveti: phablet-network-setup :)
<uhm1> I have ubuntu phone installed in my N4, but i don't know how it works! Somebody can link me a guide to configure it? For example, I can't call !!!
<rsalveti> yeah, still empty
<rsalveti> who is taking care of that?
<rsalveti> we can't go green with that bug in as well
<rsalveti> it's there since friday
<rsalveti> cyphermox: is this something you can take a look?
<asac> in my terms thats not a real regression ... in my experience we only had a working network indicator for a few days
<rsalveti> indicator always worked fine
<rsalveti> with a few issues, but I could always connect to a network
<rsalveti> I always flash with -b
<asac> i couldnt until recently
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sorry, I'm not really reading backlog, I'm busy with something else -- could you explain what I need to look at?
<rsalveti> maybe when I was in vac haha :-)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: empty network indicator
<rsalveti> cyphermox: just flash latest image
<asac> yeah
<uhm1> I have ubuntu phone installed in my N4, but i don't know how it works! Somebody can link me a guide to configure it? For example, I can't call !!!
<cyphermox> not until in an hour or so, I got tons of stuff installed for mtp and NM
<rsalveti> np, who is the owner of that indicator?
<asac> plars: so for you its also broken, right?
<asac> rsalveti: so if we hold the presses and focus on fixing what needs to be fixed, what would that list be?
<asac>  + pulseaudio
<asac>  + network indicator
<asac>  + ????
<rsalveti> guess that should be all
<asac> phone-app? is that connected to pulse?
<asac> guess that can wait
<rsalveti> unless the new phone-app is also broken
<rsalveti> but we had a few issues with the previous version as well
<rsalveti> and ogra_ said we're now using a more recent one
<rsalveti> anyway, let me first test this
<uhm1> mmm how can i activate phone to recieve or do calls?
<rsalveti> and open a bug for the indicator
<plars> yeah, I have no indicator icon
<seb128_> rsalveti, tedg owns the network indicator
<rsalveti> tedg: hey, still around?
<asac> rsalveti: so you think the audio stuff in .2 is just a minor detail?
<rsalveti> tedg: network indicator is empty since last friday
<asac> if we can get it into tomorrows first image that would make it
<asac> otherwise we will hold the presses i guess
<tedg> rsalveti, Yup, what's up?
<uhm1> MMmmm algun español?
<rsalveti> asac: I'd expect a working 28.1, as we need diwic to help fixing the remaining possible issues with pulse
<rsalveti> but anyway, let me run a complete tests and get the bugs in place
<rsalveti> tedg: network indicator is empty since friday
<rsalveti> tedg: just flash latest image
<tedg> rsalveti, Hmm, what version of indicator-network is that?
<josepht> networks show up in the indicator for me on 27.2 mako
<rsalveti> 0.5.0+13.10.20130827.3-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> tedg: ^
<uhm1> mmmmm
<uhm1> how can i see the version instaled?
<rsalveti> I flashed with a clean flash, using -b --pending
<ringtail> llo All
<tedg> rsalveti, Huh, that's the same version I'm running, and I have tons of networking.
<ringtail> Just now installed Ubuntu touch on Nexus 10
<tedg> rsalveti, Anything in the upstart log?  ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-network.log
<rsalveti> let me check
<ringtail> Not sure how mature it is yet
<ringtail> How do install more apps , or better browser atleast ?
<rsalveti> tedg: just http://paste.ubuntu.com/6034377/
<rsalveti> tedg: can you do a clean flash with 27.2?
<tedg> rsalveti, Is network manager running?
<rsalveti> yes
<rsalveti> was able to connect after using phablet-network-setup
<tedg> Try restarting indicator-network?
<tedg> restart indicator-network
<plars> calling works for me on 27.2 both ways, I can still make audio fail from settings->sound by just selecting different things quickly
<rsalveti> tedg: still epty
<rsalveti> empty
<uhm1> SOMEBODY CAN TELL ME HOW TO ACTIVE MOBILE NETWORKS ? TO CAN SEND AND RECIEVE CALLS?
<tedg> rsalveti, Not even the NM client error?
<mhall119> uhm1: get a SIM, plug it in, that's all it took for me
<uhm1> It's plugged  and dont ask me for PIN number
<asac> uhm1: i think you need to use command line tool for PIN for now
<asac> UI is landing soonish
<uhm1> and how can i use command line tool?
<asac> rsalveti: so what do you think about the sound?
<rsalveti> tedg: which client error?
<asac> anything obviously missing?
<rsalveti> asac: checking still
<asac> i know this was tested from a appa
<tedg> rsalveti, The one you pastebin'd earlier.  Did it happen on restart again?
<rsalveti> working fine for nexus 4
<asac> so must be something eaasy hidden in obviousness
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6034391/
<rsalveti> plars: so yeah, audio playback and phone, making and receiving seems to be working fine with nexus 4
<asac> really?
<asac> nice
<asac> did plars confirm that?
<rsalveti> let me test with the music app
<plars> asac: yes, but as with .1 I'm able to make sound stop playing in settings, but that could be just an issue with the app... it doesn't stop it for the whole device, just in settings and just until I kill it and restart the app
<tedg> cyphermox, Did you change anything in the DBus config?  We're getting a rejection? ^
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> I don't touch that code
<plars> we need some sample media for music player :)
<asac> wonder if thats just a volume thing
<asac> on maguro
<tyhicks> tedg: what is the dbus package version?
<seb128> tedg, tyhicks just uploaded dbus with confinement support to saucy
<josepht> asac: incoming and outgoing call audio works for me on .2
<seb128> but that's not likely it, rsalveti says he's having the indicator not working since friday
<rsalveti> video playback also working fine
<tyhicks> it is still in proposed, so I doubt that is the issue
<rsalveti> but with software decoding
<asac> josepht: maguro?
<seb128> tyhicks, btw, did you guys make a performance impact on dbus of those changes?
<rsalveti> music app failed, not sure why
<josepht> asac: mako
<asac> ack. thx for the confirm
<asac> josepht: also from settings -> play ringtone?
<asac> does that work?
<tyhicks> seb128: there is an impact when the sending and/or receiving processes are confined by apparmor
<tyhicks> seb128: no impact when both ends are unconfined
<tedg> It looks like my phone has a different dbus config that my desktop for Network Manager.
<seb128> tyhicks, that's great ;-)
<josepht> asac: I hear some and not others.  They are all the same sound though.
<asac> ok
<asac> i hear nothing
<asac> so confirmed that its maguro specific
<rsalveti> plars: camera will fail to load, but for that I got a wip patch here, should be pushing later today
<asac> rsalveti: ^^ so yeah. odd thingy
<asac> thx
<rsalveti> asac: will test with gnexus after nexus 4
<asac> so you are a "good news first" type of person :)
<plars> rsalveti: camera came up for me, but has some funny gray bars on the top/bottom
<asac> good to know
<asac> hehe
<rsalveti> plars: hm, it shouldn't even be up
<plars> rsalveti: it came up here
<rsalveti> plars: can you check if you have the media service running?
<rsalveti> can you paste me your logcat?
<rsalveti> and couldn't get a crash in system-settings
<rsalveti> all ringtones working as expected
<rsalveti> selected quite a few, fast, and all working
<plars> rsalveti: they even play different sounds?
<rsalveti> plars: yes
<plars> rsalveti: for me, under settings, it all plays the same sound
<plars> if i quit and come back, I get a different sound, but they all play the same
<rsalveti> plars: is that a clean 27.2?
<rsalveti> with -b
<plars> rsalveti: no -b, but I can try that
<rsalveti> right, I'm testing with -b
<rsalveti> and camera app is not running in here
<rsalveti> plars: and this is the cdimage image, right? not the system one
<plars> rsalveti: correct
<rsalveti> right
<plars> rsalveti: I'll reflash and see if I get any difference
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> even using the 'Desktop Login' as ringtone now
<rsalveti> lol
<asac> rsalveti: sounds good for mako
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> too bad it's not really making any difference
<rsalveti> ringtone for real is still using the old sound
<rsalveti> but just noticed something we need to fix somewhere
<rsalveti> let me take notes of my results
<alecu> beuno: I think I found why your app won't start: the app name has a "_"
<alecu> beuno: that would be line 5 here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6034427/
<alecu> the app name is "hello_world" there
<alecu> (the package name seems fine: "ar.com.beuno.hello-world")
<rsalveti> jack detection working as well, awesome
<alecu> lool: ^ I think the above error in beuno's app is what's preventing you from starting it.
<uhm1> nice
<uhm1> phone don0t work on my n4
<uhm1> i cant do any call
<uhm1> :/
<tedg> cyphermox, I'm pretty sure the dbus config is broken on the phone.
<uhm1> don't ask me about pin code
<tedg> cyphermox, For network manager
<cyphermox> tedg: impossible, this hasn't changed
<cyphermox> it's the same code as on desktop
<tedg> cyphermox, It is different than the one on my desktop
<tedg> cyphermox, It looks like someone's patched in another stanza
<spanner3003>  i have a nexus 7  wifi can we try to get sound/video working on it?  i can give logcat test est..
<cyphermox> tedg: they definitely shouldn't do that
<cyphermox> how different?
<josepht> rsalveti: my test was with cdimage and -b and all the same sound for ringtones
<tedg> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6034442/
<asac> stgraber: there?
<iBotPeaches> was wondering if anyone could take a look at my kmsg log, its an oppo find 5 trying to boot ubuntu that sat for about 30 minutes without booting, so I figured something was wrong http://ibotpeaches.com/last_kmsg
<tedg> cyphermox, Seems like that should be more permissive though...
<cyphermox> tedg: yeah, I don't think that's likely to break anything
<cyphermox> phablet is in the admin group anyway
<rsalveti> music player working with wavs
<rsalveti> josepht: weird, let me reboot to see
<tedg> cyphermox, The interesting thing is that rsalveti is seeing a dbus message for getting properties denied.
<tedg> cyphermox, So something had to be blocking indicator-network from connecting.
<cyphermox> I don't have any such message
<tedg> Me neither
<tedg> cyphermox, Do you have network items in the menu?
<rsalveti> right, but which images are you both using?
<rsalveti> started having that error with the second friday's image
<cyphermox> tedg: no, just the connection I had previously on disk
<cyphermox> there should be two or three other wifi networks in range
<tedg> No clue about the image.  But I've dist-upgraded it.
<cyphermox> tedg: it matches the list of networks from NM
<cyphermox> tedg:  try nmcli dev wifi list
<tedg> rsalveti, ^
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6034457/
<rsalveti> fails
<tedg> Woot!  I'm certain the bug falls on cyphermox's side of the fence then!
<tedg> ;-)
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> rsalveti: NM isn't running on your phone
<rsalveti> it is
<rsalveti> root      1219  0.0  0.3  40820  6056 ?        Ssl  21:12   0:02 NetworkManager
<cyphermox> then something is royal broke in dbus
<tedg> You guys should meet halfway.  Florida at midnight!
<rsalveti> even worked after I copied my connection with phablet-network-setup
<tedg> Perhaps something in /var/log/upstart/networking.log?
<rsalveti> rebooting, will check
<tyhicks> rsalveti: is that dbus version 1.6.12-0ubuntu2 ?
<rsalveti> still empty
<cyphermox> tyhicks: yes, it is
<rsalveti> nmcli failed as well
<rsalveti> ii  dbus                                                  1.6.12-0ubuntu2                             armhf        simple interprocess messaging system (daemon and utilities)
<rsalveti> tedg: ^
<tyhicks> thanks, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't ubuntu4, to rule out a potential bug in the dbus package that I just uploaded
<cyphermox> I don't know what it is
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6034466/
<cyphermox> tbh, I'm busy with mtp
<rsalveti> nm is up, even connected with my 3g
<rsalveti> cyphermox: anything I can do to help debugging?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: debugging logs
<cyphermox> but it doesn't seem to me like it's NM
<cyphermox> wpa perhaps, or dbus
<rsalveti> dbus monitor?
<rsalveti> just finish your mtp stuff then give this a try
<rsalveti> just flash latest with -b
<cyphermox> not wpa, wpa hasn't changed in too long
<cyphermox> I did reflash already
<rsalveti> clean?
<rsalveti> plars: you were also getting this with 27.2, right?
<plars> rsalveti: I just reflashed with -b, getting what?
<rsalveti> plars: empty network indicator
<plars> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> right, then it's reproducible
<rsalveti> let me file a bug for that
<plars> rsalveti: 'nmcli dev wifi list' shows me a list of APs though
<rsalveti> interesting
<tedg> plars, As root or phablet?
<rsalveti> yeah
<plars> tedg: as root
<rsalveti> run as phablet
<plars> yeah, I see :)
<rsalveti> plars: cyphermox: bug 1217596
<ubot5> bug 1217596 in touch-preview-images "[regression] empty network-indicator since 23.1 with clean flash" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217596
<rsalveti> plars: please confirm
<tedg> Okay, I need to run, ping me if there's anything else on my side.
<tedg> 'night folks
<plars> done
<rsalveti> asac: bug 1217596
<spanner3003>  i have a nexus 7  wifi can we try to get sound/video working on it?  i can give logcat test est..
<rsalveti> plars: can you test jack detection with mako?
<rsalveti> plars: not sure if my cable, but I'm only getting the left speaker
<plars> rsalveti: sure, what are you trying? ringtone? or call? or video?
<asac> rsalveti: ok... how about sound?
<asac> the networking one doesnt sound "too bad" :)
<rsalveti> can play mp3 just fine after installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<plars> rsalveti: playing a video, I get sound from both sides
<rsalveti> plars: just audio, can be video as well
<rsalveti> lol, device is suspended when playing audio, nice
<rsalveti> things working as expected
<rsalveti> asac: I wouldn't make it green with that bug in place
<rsalveti> but not my call
<rsalveti> sound is fine with mako
<rsalveti> no regression it seems
<rsalveti> now moving to maguro
<plars> video is *super* laggy though
<rsalveti> yeah, software decode
<rsalveti> once we removed qtubuntu-media, we also lost hardware decoding
<asac> rsalveti: ah ... still mako
<asac> yeah makois already blessed/rubberstamped :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> even though network indicator is still a big thing
<asac> puts me on the edge :)
<rsalveti> speaker phone also working
<asac> rsalveti: maguro?
<asac> guess not :)
<rsalveti> mako, maguro is flashing still
<rsalveti> for mako http://paste.ubuntu.com/6034497/
<rsalveti> plars: see if it's the same for you
<plars> rsalveti: interesting, jack doesn't seem to work with music player
<plars> rsalveti: or to be specific, it plays over the headphone and the speaker
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> that's the behavior I got as well
<rsalveti> but that's fine, I guess we still didn't yet define the audio policies
<plars> rsalveti: I had both headphones on at the beginning so I just retried with video and it does the same there
<harris> whats the difference between ubuntu for android and ubuntu touch
<plars> oh I see you noted it there already :)
<plars> rsalveti: worth mentioning the camera as well (confirmed after -b it doesn't work for me either)
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, that one I'm fixing as we speak
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> but let me first test maguro
<rsalveti> seems that's the one that needs a bit of more love
<barry> stgraber: yay.  any ideas on how to unbrick my n7?
<harris> whats the difference between ubuntu for android and ubuntu touch
<harris> whats the difference between ubuntu for android and ubuntu touch
<stgraber> barry: the insufficient privilege stuff sounds like your user not having enough rights to access the USB port, not a device issue
<stgraber> barry: does flashing the latest one work at least?
<barry> stgraber: i did another factory reset, and again at reboot, it's hanging on the google screen.  but now i can adb shell to it and i get busybox
<barry> stgraber: flashing doesn't work "/system/bin/sh: getprop: not found"
<stgraber> barry: did you try flashing when the device is in recovery mode?
<barry> stgraber: not yet!
<stgraber> barry: getprop isn't available from the initrd but it should be available in the recovery environment
<stgraber> barry: when in busybox, the dmesg output may tell you what's going on (look for "initrd: *" lines)
<barry> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6034566/
<stgraber> barry: that tells me blank userdata partition, so something must have gone pretty wrong when doing the initial flash :)
<barry> stgraber: yeah ;)
<stgraber> barry: if that happens again, look at /cache/recovery/log from the recovery environment
<barry> stgraber: phablet-flash seemed all happy though.
<barry> i'm in recovery mode now. wonder if i can reflash it
<barry> still no getprop
<barry> well, anyway -> dinner
<Umeaboy> Is the Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000 out of the question to use ubuntu-touch?
<plars> rsalveti: was there a bug for the camera thing already? It shows up failed (as I would expect) in the automated tests so I'd like to tag it if there is
<rsalveti> plars: not yet, working on a fix directly, but feel free to open one
<plars> rsalveti: ok, I'll probably skip lots of logs and details since you are already working on it and well aware
<rsalveti> yeah, just a simple bug is fine
<rsalveti> I can confirm
<plars> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1217613
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217613 in touch-preview-images "camera app does not start" [Undecided,New]
<mijk> hi, anyone running Ubuntu on their Nexus 10?
<rsalveti> plars: thanks
<rsalveti> Aug 27 23:02:38 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  182.571105] type=1400 audit(1377644558.856:74): apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-ofono" pid=1657 comm="threaded-ml" capability=19  capname="sys_ptrace"
<rsalveti> Aug 27 23:02:38 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  182.571136] type=1400 audit(1377644558.856:75): apparmor="DENIED" operation="ptrace" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-ofono" pid=1657 comm="threaded-ml" target=044590C4044590C4081C23C508F459C410C459C410C459C407
<rsalveti> hm, with maguro
<rsalveti> sound is working, but can't hear it properly as the volume seems to be low
<asac> rsalveti: how can i check what the volume is? the indicator seems to believe its 100%
<mijk> how does one get 3D acceleration on a Nexus 10?
<jjohansen> rsalveti: add
<jjohansen>   capability ptrace,
<jjohansen> to the ofono profile, for the other message run
<jjohansen>   aa-decode on the value of target=
<asac> rsalveti: so yeah connecting a headset to jack makes it work
<asac> but not without :)
<asac> cant hear a thing
<rsalveti> it got back to the normal volume after opening up alsamixer
<rsalveti> seems the ucm files are not doing the right thing
<rsalveti> it's also getting errors when using the hall
<jjohansen> rsalveti: oh hrmmm don't bother with aa-decode, you have just hit a bug
<rsalveti> besides a kernel crash
<iBotPeaches> okay more progress, got my oppo booting (just with no display) :p kmsg screams about ACL stuff http://ibotpeaches.com/last_kmsg (is that related to selinux?)
<jjohansen> rsalveti: can you open a bug with logs etc
<rsalveti> jjohansen: sure, against which package?
<jjohansen> rsalveti: linux
<asac> rsalveti: ok. thanks for checking. let me know what happened when you call it a day... i am off now
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> jjohansen: thanks
<jjohansen> iBotPeaches: what kernel are you using?
<jjohansen> iBotPeaches: its not apparmor nor selinux
<iBotPeaches> jjohansen: Linux version 3.4.0-perf-svn1451 (oppo@oppo-OptiPlex-990) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 6 11:40:03 CST 2013
<rsalveti> jjohansen: bug 1217618, opened it against linux-maguro
<ubot5> bug 1217618 in linux-maguro (Ubuntu) "apparmor DENIED in telepathy-ofono when receiving call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217618
<jjohansen> rsalveti: okay thanks
<penguincoder> hi guys, i am having trouble booting into a home-built version of ubuntu touch for the toro device. i either get stuck at the google logo or a black screen
<rsalveti> jjohansen: any other log besides syslog?
<penguincoder> i have successfully built cm-10.1 for the device, too.
<sbeattie> jjohansen: is there a bug with aa-decode not handling 'target=' ?
<jjohansen> sbeattie: not that I know of, the output is complete garbage
<sbeattie> oh
<jjohansen> rsalveti: I thought there was a kernel crash too?
<jjohansen> sbeattie: we need to figure out if its just aa-decode or the kernel side
<rsalveti> jjohansen: sorry, the crash seems to be part of the sound subsystem actually
<jjohansen> sbeattie: my bet is the kernel
<jjohansen> rsalveti: hrmm, okay
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-28
<_polto_> hi
<_polto_> I apt-get upgraded my nexus7 and wifi is no more available. If I do "ifconfig wlan0 up" I get an "Operation not possible due to RF-kill" so I did "rfkill unblock all", after that ifconfig & iwconfig works until the next reboot and wifi manager do not show up. I have to configure wifi manually from the terminal.
<Xeddy> HI all
<Xeddy> How much space does Ubuntu touch need?
<Xeddy> I'm thinking of buying a Nexus 4 to run Ubuntu Touch, wondering if the 8GB version is enough?
<Xeddy> Anyone?
<_polto_> Xeddy, Nexus4 is officially supported. so yes it's enough.
<Xeddy> _polto_: Thanks! But do you know how much space the OS itself uses, or what the partition structure is like
<_polto_> Xeddy, I do not remember. but I guess < 2G
<mijk> is there a repo with the mali drivers for the Nexus 10?
<dangpzanco> hi, does anyone knows if ubuntu touch works smoothly on the last Nexus 4 4.3 build JWR66Y?
<cyphermox> dangpzanco: it's not a matter of android build, that gets replaced
<wilee-nilee> wiped clean
<wilee-nilee> dangpzanco, the touch is in development, it is a bit rough.
<mijk> where can I get the drivers for the Mali T604 of the Nexus 10?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: indicator works for me right now
<cyphermox> and I changed nothing besides where I was sitting
<rsalveti> cyphermox: clean flash with 27.2?
<cyphermox> nmcli still works... so I can't explain what's up
<cyphermox> clean flash an hour or so ago?
<rsalveti> yeah, that should be 27.2
<rsalveti> well, seems quite a few folks are able to reproduce the issue
<rsalveti> wonder if that could be a race somehow
<cyphermox> can I see what image from the phone itself?
<cyphermox> this is starting to be really ridiculous, I haven't landed anything on the phone in two weeks, so it has to be external to NM
<dangpzanco> thanks for the tips guys!
<cyphermox> rsalveti: is it possible that GFileMonitors don't work on the phone?
<cyphermox> as in, inotify watches?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: /etc/media-info
<rsalveti> well, but then it'd always fail
<rsalveti> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130827.2)
<cyphermox> you mean /var/log/installer/media-info certainly
<cyphermox> hmm, weird, I have an image from the 22
<cyphermox> cdimage-touch no?
<cyphermox> anyway, I uploaded NM the last time prior to the 22
<cyphermox> right, it was on the 20th
<cyphermox> so if it's something I changed, you would have to have started seeing it on the 21th at least, and the image 20130822 seems to work
<cyphermox> I'll reflash later with --pending, once I get some more mtp work done
<rsalveti> cyphermox: flash with --pending
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> that's why it works for you
<rsalveti> 23.1 was the one I noticed that was broken
<cyphermox> well, what changed then?
<awe> cyphermox, I have one phone that works, one that doesn't
<awe> I looked at all the obvious stuff ( polkit config, dbus conf file ) and couldn't find any diffs
<rsalveti> yeah, not sure
<awe> dbus send is failing w/access_denied when run as 'phablet'
<awe> works fine if run as root
<cyphermox> this has got to be something in logind then, could it have grown proper session knowledge on touch?
<awe> maybe
<awe> has logind landed?
<awe> don't see it
<awe> now I do
<cyphermox> doesn't seem to be the issue, it's too recently changed
<om26er> bug 1217650
<ubot5> bug 1217650 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Unity8 does not start with the latest ubuntu-ui-toolkit packages" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217650
<awe> what else would cause access_denied for dbus_send?
<om26er> is that already known or am I the first to encounter this bug ?
<cyphermox> awe: nothing if the config is correct
<cyphermox> assuming dbus itself hasn't changed, and it doesn't seem to have
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus
<cyphermox> tyhicks uploaded one earlier, and there is a ubuntu3 missing, but I think that's just a +1 error
<cyphermox> again, too new to be the issue
<awe> same version of both
<awe> 1.6.12-0ubuntu2
<awe> already discussed with tyhicks, his stuff hasn't landed yet
<cyphermox> is this issue specific to maguro or to mako, or happens on both?
<cyphermox> yeah I know
<awe> both
<awe> my maguro is working
<awe> did a fresh install on mako earlier, and it's broken
<mijk> how can I get the mali drivers package for the nexus 10?
<cyphermox> mijk: rsalveti might know ^^^
<rsalveti> mijk: you can download the binaries from google directly, let me find the link
<mijk> for Android or Ubuntu?
<rsalveti> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#mako
<rsalveti> for android
<rsalveti> which is what we use in ubuntu touch
<mijk> oooh, okay so it does work in ubuntu
<mijk> so you have to manually move stuff around and edit xorg.conf I gather?
<rsalveti> nops, we don't use x11 with touch
<rsalveti> we're currently using surface flinger still, but will move to use mir soon
<rsalveti> which uses the android libraries over hybris
<mijk> k gotcha
<mijk> thanks
<cyphermox> hell yes! I got some images showing over MTP :D
<cyphermox> sizes are good, image names are good, just need to fix up the actual file transfer fun
<OrokuSaki> so has pulse been changed.. etc?
<pauljohn> hello
<pauljohn> sudo-update
<pauljohn> hello anyone here?
 * snwh is away: Away
 * snwh is back (gone 00:04:41)
<penguincoder> anybody know how to add some udev rules to the ubuntu-root directory as a part of the build process?
<asac> rsalveti: hi ... anything found on maguro?
<asac> Mirv: morning
<Mirv> hello asac
<asac> Mirv: see -unity :)
<popey> nik90: bug 1217743 is fun ☻
<ubot5> bug 1217743 in Ubuntu Clock App "Stopwatch runs backwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217743
<asac> ogra_: we got shot :)
<asac> stop the image presses :)
<ogra_> shot ?
<dpm> hi diwic, good morning. It seems that on Nexus 4 headphones don't work (that's on an image from yesterday evening). Do you know if this is this a known bug, or is there is a workaround?
<asac> diwic: !!
<asac> diwic: my hero :)
<asac> diwic: i can test whatever is needed to fix pulse on maguro :)
<asac> i want to get to a point where i can ship an image without breaking basic call ability :)
<asac> diwic: so i am here, maguro is running .2
<asac> whatever it takes, i am in :)
<ogra_> asac, you have no SIM though  :)
<asac> yeah...
<ogra_> diwic, where are the fixes  ?
<asac> but i can at least try playuing sound in settings menu :)
<asac> ogra is better to test the whole thing for sure
<ogra_> yep
<asac> he also is more professional and less distracted :)
<ogra_> lol
<diwic> ogra_, the new UCM files for Maguro? Can I send them in an email to you, or do you prefer seomthing else?
 * diwic reads scrollback
<diwic> asac, I can send the files to you too if you like :-)
<asac> diwic: if ogra is avail, try to use him :)
<asac> but happy to do the doulbe check
<diwic> dpm, I'm looking at it now
<ogra_> oh, i didnt see them on the mail, sorry
<diwic> ogra_, asac I just sent an email to both of you, feel free to coordinate testing efforts :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<diwic> there are changes both on the HiFi and VoiceCall sides
<diwic> dpm, but completely non-working I can't reproduce. Here, the left side headphone is working but not the right side
<asac> diwic: i think ogra_ coordinates himself :)
<asac> i will cehck in a bit
<asac> diwic: with that things are supposed to work somewhat?
 * ogra_ reboots with the new files in place
<diwic> asac, hopefully even better than "somewhat"
<diwic> but let's see
<ogra_> i'm not sure how much i messed up that image already though .... i'll do a test with a freschly flashed image afterwards
 * asac reboots
<asac> after copying files into that dir
<ogra_> yay, looks good
<ogra_> sounds in system-settings finally work
<ogra_> paplay output comes from speaker
<asac> diwic: hmm. doesnt work for me in system-settings
<asac> diwic: do i need to do something else?
<asac> maybe i need a fresh install?
<asac> anyway if it works for ogra
<asac> then i did something wrong
<asac> let me reflash
<ogra_> ringtone, call mic and earpiece work, speakerphone works
<ogra_> sintel plays but gets choppy after a while
<diwic> sintel, is that a video?
<ogra_> volume control through the volume rockers doesnt work
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the first from the three we ship
<asac> ogra_: nice... seems we want that :)
<ogra_> i guess it now uses SW decoding ... until the gstreamer patches are in
<asac> ogra_: so lets land a) these ucm files
<diwic> yep
<asac> b) ui-toolkit
<ogra_> asac, gimme 30min to test with a freshly flashed image
<asac> cool
<asac> ogra_: i think its safe to already upload though, no?
<asac> doesnt waste much time and in case its good we would be ready
<asac> earlier
<asac> in case its  bad it surely isnt worse than now
<ogra_> asac, yeah, its definitely an improvement, but i messed around a lot with the current image last night to try to debug sound
<ogra_> so i'd feel safer to test with a fresh flash
<diwic> ogra_, are you getting the same exception stack at boot time as Ricardo reported?
<ogra_> diwic, yes, every 100st boot or so
<ogra_> we have seen driver issues before that looked very similar
<ogra_> there i had a similar stack and a reboot when the driver loaded
<AskUbuntu> Behavior on listView | http://askubuntu.com/q/338276
<_polto_> guys, any chance to get webgl working in the browser ? You can test here : http://www3.elphel.com/eyesis4pi_samples
<timp> which parameter should I use with phablet-flash?
<timp> what's the difference between the builds?
<asac> Laney: hey
<ogra_> you get the std flipped image with cdimage-touch
<asac> Laney: you are about to land gstreamer major bump?
<Laney> asac: yes
<asac> Laney: can we coordinate that for a sec? :)
<asac> Laney: what i need to be aware of is the known impact this has on image builds and our tests
<Laney> It'll be in proposed for a bit
<Laney> can you do a build with proposed to find out?
<asac> Laney: no
<timp> ogra_: ok, thanks. I'll use that one now.
<asac> Laney: is it already in proposed?
<Laney> no
<asac> e.g. damage done?
<Laney> so, how then?'
<asac> Laney: ok ... lets talk in /msg :)
<Laney> proposed isn't damage done either
<timp> ogra_: I guess I should be switching to ubuntu-system in the near future? or is that not done yet?
<ogra_> timp, should be done next week i think
<ogra_> until then go with the normal flipped one
<timp> ok, thanks
<ogra_> diwic, asac, thumbs up ... all working
<ogra_> oh, i heavet tested headset ... one sec
<asac> nice
<asac> ogra_: so we would like to try gstreamer staging packages
<asac> ogra_: to understand the impact of this landing in the images
<asac> before pulling the trigger
<ogra_> ok, headset only semi-works
<ogra_> asac, i think rsalveti has done all that already, hasnt he ?
<diwic> ogra_, can you define "semi-works" ?
<asac> ogra_: well, i feel like i cant get enough insurance that something we want to land works
<asac> given that we want to get an image :)
<asac> diwic: can you help test the gstreamer stack on on maguro?
<asac> diwic: the staged packages are here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gstreamer-1.1/+packages
<asac> the idea is that whatever usese gstreamer now will start working :)
<diwic> asac, well, unless you prefer me to work on the music hub...
<asac> ok
<asac> diwic: lets see if ogra can help. i couldnt get the sound workig
<diwic> and fix up all other audio bugs
<asac> so i am a bad tester
<asac> diwic: yeah go for that for now
<asac> we will find someone else :)
<asac> ogra_: so if this gstreamer goes up, will we automatically start using it?
<asac> or is there something else to this transition?
<ogra_> diwic, headphones work if i plug them in during the call (or re-plug) ... mic stays on the phone and doesnt get switched to headset at all
<ogra_> asac, no idea, rsalveti has the details
<ogra_> i assume we will need to change the seeds and some deps
<asac> ogra_: right now mediaplayer links against 0.10
<asac> i dont think that will pick it up automatically :)
<ogra_> right
 * asac hopes that was not forgotten
<ogra_> lol
<asac> ogra_: so landing this might have zero impact? aka is super safe to just land?
<ogra_> jhodapp has a complete multimediastack ready afaik
<diwic> ogra_, can you check what the active port is in these cases (pactl list sinks, pactl list sources) to see if it flips correctly or not?
<ogra_> including the player :)
<ogra_> asac, again, i cant judge, rsalveti and Chicken worked with jhodapp on it
<asac> ogra_: jhodapp is US?
<ogra_> yep
<asac> ok i guess we can wait another two hours
<seb128> asac, not sure what's the question, but the current gstreamer version don't work on the device
<seb128> asac, those guys asked us to update so we can get support for touch
<ogra_> seb128, asac is scared it might work even less i guess :)
<asac> seb128: i am hoping for a straight ack from someone knowledge that pushing the staged gstreamer package
<asac> will have zero impact on our images
<asac> and ability to update the image and do new builds :)?
<seb128> asac, it's going to have an impact, it might make things actually work
<seb128> when they don't
<asac> i couldnt get that, so i am in conservative mode given that we have other hot things baking :)
<asac> seb128: from the look, we dont even depend on anything in there, we also dont pull in the -dev package
<asac> so i think it has zero impact until someone flipps the switch somewhere in qtmultimedia build-depends
<ogra_> asac, well, lesss than "not working" is still "not working" ...
<asac> but i am just not sure :)
<ogra_> there is nothing we can break more
<asac> seb128: so we currently only have 0.10 from what i know in th eimage
<seb128> asac, correct, and that switch can't be flipped before we update gst
<asac> hmm. no we have 1.0
<asac> not sure what epende on it
 * asac checks
<ogra_> we have 0.10 becausee telepathy-ofono depends on it
<ogra_> but only one plugin
<diwic> asac, libqt5-multimedia-plugins depends on 0.10 currently
<asac> right
<asac> so that one is safe afaik
<ogra_> and that one is in the new stack too afaik
<asac> ogra_: so what depends on 1.0?
<asac> on the image?
<asac> qt multimedia depends on 0.10
<asac> telepathy-ofono as well
<asac> whats left?
<ogra_> nothing i think
<asac> ogra_: i see libgstreamer1.0-0 on the image
<asac> ogra_: do you see whats pulling that in?
<ogra_> mediascanner uses it i think
<asac> ogra_: whats that doing?
<asac> is that critical?
<ogra_> ah, no, not installed
<asac> does it work right now :)?
<asac> hmm
<asac> so maybe we just seed gstreamer1.0 for the sake of it?
<asac> isnt pulse using it?
<asac> ok so Laney says webkit probably uses it? but then i thought we use qtwebkit
<Laney> webkitgtk
<AskUbuntu> Can I Flash Ubuntu Touch to Wiko Cink Slim | http://askubuntu.com/q/338289
<asac> if its just webkit then we probably can go ahead after quickly checking that stuff still works somewhat
<asac> i dont think video ever worked well in browser etc.
<diwic> asac, PulseAudio isn't using gstreamer. Gstreamer is using pulseaudio.
<seb128> asac, we have tons of crap we don't use on the touch image
<asac> so someone can confirm that the only place we use gstreamer 1.0 for right now is the browser?
<seb128> including gtk gnome-control-center webkitgtk
<ogra_> oh, crap
<asac> if so we can just go ahead i feel :) ... after checking that the browser starts still :)
<ogra_> diwic, i testeed the wrong stuff ...
<diwic> ogra_, is that good or bad news?
<ogra_> bad
<asac> seb128: interesting. do you know how that stuff ends up be there?
<Laney> install the PPA and see if anything breaks
<Laney> there aren't even the plugins so I seriously doubt anything is using gstreamer 1.0
<seb128> asac, some of this is https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-datetime/split-out-control-center/+merge/182414
<asac> yeah
<Laney> which is a bit disconcerting but there we are
<ogra_> diwic, the image i test still has  qtubuntu-media installed ... removing it
<asac> Laney: well, i cant test all ... becaause sound doesnt work, so i wanted to understand how i could observe potential breakage
<seb128> asac, some of it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/1193018
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193018 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "GOA support not completely split" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> ah
<asac> what i hear so far its like: if you can start it and use browser and everything its probably ok
<asac> so i will just do that now :)
<seb128> asac, that second bug is on my list for this week/before ff
<diwic> ogra_, ok...at least it does not seem to be on the image now, does it?
<seb128> asac, basically eds is built with support for the gnome online account, and that brings in gtk and webkitgtk
<asac> seb128: so i could observe potential breakage somewhere in online accounts stuff?
<ogra_> diwic, no, but lxc-android-config was also old ... so i was using the android stack still ...
<asac> how can i even use that code path on the phone right now?
<asac> e.g. where can i register any account
<seb128> asac, GNOME online account, and no you can't
 * ogra_ reboots the phone
<asac> seb128: ok so its just the backend for now? e.g. no app/frontend uses online account?
<seb128> asac, that's GTK ui based and GTK doesn't run on surfacefinger/mir
<seb128> asac, right, it's the backend used by the Ubuntu GNOME flavor
<ogra_> doesnt friends use online accounts ?
<seb128> asac, it's just not properly split out
<asac> what does friends do? :)
<asac> never used it
<asac> so hard to say if it broke
 * asac tries before upgrading
<seb128> ogra_, asac: friends used Ubuntu Online Account
<asac> err ... where is friends :)?
<seb128> in the apps lens
<asac> is there an app icon?
<seb128> yes
<asac> oh got it :)
<asac> ok it sends me to system settings
<asac> lets see
<seb128> you need to add a e.g facebook account in system settings first
<seb128> then it lists your wall basically
<seb128> and let you post
<_polto_> guys, any chance to get WebGL working in the browser ? You can test here : http://www3.elphel.com/eyesis4pi_samples
<asac> seb128: ok interesting ...that opens an embedded browser thing for auth
<asac> i assume that would be what mnight break with the4 new gstreamer then
 * asac goes and tries
<seb128> asac, I doubt gstreamer would break web auth :p
<asac> ogra_: where do we stand with the pulse landing?
<ogra_> diwic, phew, all working, even the headset ... one thing i still see is that in headset mode both mics are on
<asac> ogra_: the data files :)
<asac> are they in? :)
<ogra_> asac, no, still testing, see above, i just noticed that i had tested with qtubuntu-media installed
<asac> seb128: yeah. well more thinking that if something is really screwed the whole process would get busted
<ogra_> works wtill fine without it it seems
<asac> dont really anticipate to see a real gstreeam code triggering on this phone :)
<asac> gstreamer1.0
<asac> ogra_: can you just upload and we finish testing while that builds?
<seb128> asac, the browser on the phone use qtwebkit, that doesn't use gstreamer1
<asac> in case its good we just saved time
<asac> otherwise we wont get a big problem either
<seb128> asac, so there should be 0 chance it creates issues
<ogra_> diwic, ^^ got a tree for me >
<ogra_> ?
<asac> ogra_: i will also do a clean install then
<asac> seb128: i think its slightly greater than 0 ... but yeah. let me just do my duty and then we push this stuff
<seb128> asac, thanks
<diwic> ogra_, you mean to sponsor?
<ogra_> diwic, yeah
<Laney> it'll be in proposed for a while anyway
<asac> so the touch image surely doesnt pull in the stuf from the ppa
<asac> thats odd
<Laney> needs libav 9 first, see ubuntu-devel earlier
<asac> Laney: nothing gtes upgraded with dist-upgrade
<diwic> ogra_, all right, one moment
<asac> oh wait :)
<Laney> erm!
<asac> i didnt run update :)
<asac> just dist-upgrade
<ogra_> Laney, define "a while" ?
<ogra_> we should have this dione by end of the week
<Laney> until infinity gets libav 9 uploaded
 * asac  thinks
<asac> Laney: do we need it in proposed if its stuck anyway? :)
<asac> maybe we should wait until we know the path is cleared?
<ogra_> thats what proposed is for
<Laney> then it's all ready to go automatically
<_polto_> WebGL on ubuntu--touch ?
<asac> does proposed loose its memory about version numbres after we kick stuff out? e.g. can we still go back in case we find out that we badly need a minor security patch in gstreamer today?
<Laney> you just can't use the same one again
<asac> Laney: but a lower versionm is ok?
<Laney> ya
<asac> nice
<asac> thats good news
<asac> :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure, but my phone doesnt come up after dist-upgrading to ppa
<asac> i also got other stuff from archive though i think
<asac> let me give this phone a few more minutes :)
<asac> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035990/
<asac> thats what got updated
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, need to sync up the branch with your upload yesterday
<asac> hmm wait
<ogra_> asac, upgrade or dist-upgrade ?
<ogra_> and are you on .1 or .2
<asac> ogra_: dist-upgrade
<asac> on top of .2
<asac> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035992/
<asac> maybe i am wrong though
<asac> let me fix that by flashing from scratch
<ogra_> what are you trying to achieve ?
<asac> ogra_: upgrade to gstreamer staging ppa
<asac> and check that stuff and online accounts still works :)
<asac> e.g. doesnt crash badly
 * ogra_ wonders if thats worth it without knowing the full patchset
<asac> ogra_: well, i just want to forsee the future: basically trying what laney wants to land :)
<asac> this helps me understand the impact of that landing
<asac> the hope ws that impact is zero :)
<ogra_> right, but you test something that might need patches in other places of the stack
<asac> so i just wanted to double check before going ahead and push gstrteamer
<asac> ogra_: well, then its not ready :)
<ogra_> i would wait for jhodapp or rsalveti, really
<asac> if our uploads busts the whole phone it cant go in
<asac> if it doesnt it can go in
<ogra_> well, what you double check will be incomplete
<asac> then we shouldnt upload :)
<ogra_> so thats a waste of time if there are app patches you miss
<asac> well, if it has zero effect
<asac> then its good to have it in already
<asac> why not
<ogra_> its a whole stack, three people work on to get in until friday
<asac> less to do later :)
<asac> right. and laney wanted to land this stuff
<ogra_> you try to test one small piece of that stack out of context
<asac> so that rsalveti can pick it up when he gets up
<asac> so i just want to see if we can land this stuff without bricking our image ... simple as that :)
<asac> land == upload to archive
<ogra_> yes, and i say we might need Qt patches, or app patches that you will miss
<ogra_> how can you judge by that if the transition is good or bad
<asac> ogra_: right. but Laney wanted to upload and they said it will help other folks so i try to make that happen :)
<seb128> mardy, hey
<asac> ogra_: if the phone doesnt regress i dont care if its complete
<asac> ogra_: so you can do everything in archive and at best at the end upload a final, atomic switch
<ogra_> the phone will most likely regress for a moment ...
<seb128> mardy, is there a chance you could update the shotwell uoa patch for http://www.yorba.org/download/shotwell/0.15/shotwell-0.15.0pr1.tar.xz ?
<asac> i dont think so
<asac> if it does the laney upload cant go in before rsalveti is back up
<ogra_> simply because stuff needs to be in place first to depend on it with the patched packages
<asac> but i think it can go in from what i heard :)
<asac> err... thats upside down. you can also make the packages avawilable first
<asac> and then land the dependencies :)
<ogra_> sure
<asac> from what i undersatnd thats what we try to do here :)
<Laney> my device also doesn't get unity after dist-upgrading
<asac> so lets see if just this upload does any harm
<ogra_> but thats not how it is done atm
<asac> otherwise its green light and wont torpedo our dashboard
<Laney> there's some suspicious qml errors in .cache/upstart/unity8.log
<asac> ogra_: so you want me to hold back the gstreamer upload as it will bust the imge?
<asac> thats fine with me :)
<asac> just wanted to be nice
<Laney> wtf
<ogra_> asac, no, i want you to wait for someone who knows the transition before you judge it by piecemeal
<seb128> Laney, that's likely the ubuntu-ui-toolkit update from yesterday
<Laney> seems likely
<asac> seb128: i thought that is now in?
<asac> the revert
<Laney> i'm downgrading it to check
<seb128> Laney, they reverted the commit this morning
<diwic> ogra_, ok, pushed to lp:~ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-lib/ubuntu
<mardy> seb128: hi! Sure, I'll try updating the patch
<asac> seb128: can you check if the package made it through proposed?
<ogra_> diwic, great, pulling and uploading then
<seb128> mardy, thanks
<Laney> 3 minutes ago
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.46+13.10.20130828-0ubuntu1
<Laney> that upload has no changelog!
<seb128> asac, just made it
<Laney> the little horrors
<asac> ok
<asac> so if i now dist-upgrade i will get it?
<asac> :)
<asac> seb128: ?
<seb128> Laney, they pushed directly to trunk to revert
<seb128> asac, you should yes
<Laney> not likely
<seb128> Laney, I guess that confused things
<Laney> it probably has to publish
<asac> ok cool. /me waaits for his phone to be fresh and shiny before dist-upgrading a) distro only first and b) then gstreamer
<Laney> and definitely has to be pushed to mirrors
<asac> :)
<asac> seb128: ui-toolkit is still on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<asac> guess that is trailing?
<seb128> asac, that was the previous run and it has "Valid candidate "
<seb128> asac, it got cleared in that run
<asac> ah so the page could say: Valid Candidation: now copying ...
<asac> ?
<seb128> asac, no, because then you have http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<seb128> asac, details are written in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<asac> ok that is getting too cryptic for now
<Laney> ok manually installing that works
<asac> will check that later
<Laney> gstreamer didn't break it for me
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, that tree looks messed up :(
<seb128> Laney, good
<asac> Laney: have you tried online acccounts login?
<asac> in settings?
<asac> e.g. the webbrowser there?
<diwic> ogra_, in what way?
<ogra_> diwic, i thought you pulled in my commit for the upload
<asac> if that doesnt crash i am happy :)
<Laney> I loaded that
<Laney> and got a facebook login page
<diwic> ogra_, you never pushed that commit
<Laney> i didn't actually add the account
<asac> Laney: are you mako or maguro?
<ogra_> diwic, i got merge conflicts all over the place here with bzr pull
<Laney> none of those
<asac> Laney: yeah guess thats fine
<Laney> grouper
<asac> Laney: oh.
<ogra_> diwic, eeek, then it should have been pushed first
<diwic> ogra_, so all I did was to change UNRELEASED to saucy
<asac> Laney: ok go ahead then i guess... we can still kick it out of proposed as its waiting :)
<Laney> just getting the last package together
<asac> hehe
<asac> i assume thats the risky package you tried to hide all times :)
<ogra_> diwic, well, we need to clean that up i guess or luke will get a heart attack
<Laney> no it's already in the ppa
<Laney> it's -bad but I need to remove jhodapp's patches
<diwic> ogra_, are you a bzr wizard? I'm not.
 * diwic deals with more git than bzr usually.
<ogra_> diwic, not exactly a wizard but i guess with some forced overwrites i can bring that back in sync
<diwic> ogra_, then you know more than I do, I don't know how to do "some forced overwrites"
<ogra_> that will take a while though
<mamenyaka> no new build today?
<popey> uhm
<popey> Error: nmcli (0.9.8.0) and NetworkManager (unknown) versions don't match. Force execution using --nocheck, but the results are unpredictable.
<ogra_> bah, why is the UDD branch out of sync too
<Laney> hahahaha
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/Music$ apt-cache policy network-manager
<popey> network-manager: Installed: 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu19
<Laney> sorry, your surprise amused me :P
<popey> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130827.2)
<popey> seems a bit broken
<ogra_> just on the surface :P
<ogra_> wtf
<asac> ogra_: so we cant even upload three bloody data files to pulse :)?
<asac> lol
<ogra_> so https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib clearly shows  1.0.27.2-1ubuntu2 is in saucy ... and thats what i get from the archive ... yet the UDD branch is on -1ubuntu1
<ogra_> asac, alsa, not pulse
<asac> yeah that :)
<diwic> ogra_, because you never pushed that commit
<ogra_> the branch is messed up ... but i cant find a clean branch to overwrite from
<diwic> ogra_, I don't think it's that messed up
<asac> Laney: so you said you got it back to working after installing the new compoents?
<ogra_> diwic, UDD branches are aut-created from uploaded packages
<asac> i did a dist-upgrade and see the same issue
<diwic> ogra_, what's wrong about it, except that you don't have a commit in it?
<ogra_> diwic, the upload should automatically have created a commit of my upload that i should just be able to easily merge
<asac> Laney: never mind... guess mirrosr still need time here
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/branches$ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/alsa-lib alsa-udd
<ogra_> Most recent Ubuntu version: 1.0.27.2-1ubuntu2
<ogra_> Packaging branch version: 1.0.27.2-1ubuntu1
<ogra_> Packaging branch status: OUT-OF-DATE
<ogra_> diwic, that theoretically cant happen ^^^
<diwic> ogra_, well, in theory, anubis is dead ;-)
 * ogra_ tries to create a commit manually from the package then 
<diwic> ogra_, maybe the version has ascended to a higher plane of existence
<ogra_> diwic, just a few 100 years though
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> 1000
<ogra_> haha
<Laney> asac: I just wgetted it from lp
<ogra_> geez. whats up with this branch
<lovethecode> want to load on bionic (targa), but seems to be just a black screen...
<w-flo> so mostly anything related to sound hangs on the HTC vision, without the possibility to ctrl-c, or even kill -9... even "cat /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p" hangs. so no aplay, pulseaudio, etc.. how is that possible? kernel driver bug?
<lovethecode> can i load the img in VBox?
<ogra_> diwic, i cant even manually pull your patches into the alsa-lib package, something is seriously borked :(
<diwic> ogra_, okay, so what do you suggest we do?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036155/
<ogra_> this is just after copying the content of debian/patches and the changelog over
<ogra_> i dont really get why it does that since only the patches changed, not the actual files it lists
<timp> ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<diwic> ogra_, try cleaning the build-area directory and try again
<timp> ^ phablet-flash doesn't tell me anymore how to pass the device type
<timp> is the option still there?
<timp> and what was it?
<ogra_> diwic, which build area ?
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: unity-webapps needs to be rebuilt against the new packagekit in saucy-proposed.  will it cause a problem if I just upload a no-change rebuild directly to the Ubuntu archive?
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: sorry, libunity-webapps I mean
<ogra_> diwic, i did apt-get source alsa-lib and copied the 4 files into the debian dir ... i didnt do anything more ... that gets me such an output
<diwic> ogra_, after apt-get source alsa-lib, unapply (quilt pop -a), then copy the files
<ogra_> uh, why are they applied on unpack ?
<timp> ok, rebooting my device helped. after reboot it is detected as maguro
<ogra_> that seems rather wrong
<cjwatson> that's standard for 3.0 (quilt)
<sergiuse1s> timp: pass it in _after_ cdimage-touch or whatever you are using
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> diwic, uploaded
<timp> sergiusens: phablet-flash --help doesn't show the options anymore
<timp> sergiusens: ahh...  nevermind I got it now :)
<timp> sergiusens: --help needs to be passed after cdimage-touch also
<ogra_> "Use -h or --help after each command to learn about their provisioning options."
<ogra_> is what it says at the bottom of "phablet-flash --help"
<timp> yes I see now.
<ogra_> should have an additional newline so it isnt glued to the prompt ...
<ogra_> that would make it more visible
<dholbach> anyone else having trouble launching click apps (from the store)?
<timp> or list something like usage: phablet-flash [image] [options]
<diwic> ogra_, okay, thanks. Did you end up making any changes to the branch?
<ogra_> diwic, no, i just blindly pulled your changes into the package
<diwic> ogra_, cool.
<ogra_> i still would like to knwo why UDD is broken though
 * diwic goes for lunch now
<asac> ogra_: is the stuff up?
<asac> can we kick off a new image once its in?
<asac> pulse/also fix that is :)
<ogra_> dunno, how about the other breakage
<ogra_> and yes, it is uploaded
<asac> ogra_: which one?
<asac> ogra_: ui-toolkit is fixed
<asac> i verified that
<ogra_> that one :)
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> sp in ~1hi should be able to re-spin
<ogra_> s/sp/so/
<cjwatson> ah, I guess there's no EU vanguard for webapps ...
 * cjwatson tries #webapps internal
<seb128> cjwatson, what's the issue with webapps?
<Laney> needing to do a no-change rebuild
<cjwatson> seb128: I'm asking vrruiz on #webapps - but as above, I need to get libunity-webapps rebuilt against the new packagekit in -proposed
<seb128> ah
<cjwatson> if there'll be an autorelease today, I'm fine with that, otherwise I'd like to bypass it
<seb128> cjwatson, there should be one: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebApps/
<cjwatson> the stack's currently blocked on a couple of things by the looks of it
<seb128> sil2100, ^ do you plan to push that once I preNEW review the cordova packages?
<seb128> cjwatson, it's yellow, which means a coredev should hack the packaging changes
<cjwatson> ah
<seb128> cjwatson, give me 5 minutes to review the new sources in there
<cjwatson> cool
<sil2100> Yes, but not only - we need those 2 new packages pre-NEWed
<lool> alecu: I get the same error with xda app
<lool> alecu: (no manifest found)
<sil2100> cjwatson: so, a rebuild is needed, yes?
<sil2100> cjwatson: of libunity-webapps?
<seb128> sil2100, shrugh, those are non trivial to review, can't we just publish without those new packages?
<seb128> sil2100, why did they get added to the config before review?
<sil2100> seb128: this is something robru did without knowing ;/ When he's vanguarding there's usually no one to check if he's not doing anything strange
<sil2100> seb128: we already pointed that out to him... I'll remove those from the config for now
<sil2100> Redeploy and rebuild
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> seb128, cjwatson: I'll also make sure libunity-webapps is rebuilt
<cjwatson> sil2100: yep.  thanks
<cjwatson> rvr: ah, didn't realise you were here too
<rvr> :)
<cjwatson> so if sil2100 will take care of this then that's fine
<sil2100> Doing that now
<lool> alecu: actually, I can see the click doesn't get installed upon download, even if the UI seems to be happy
<lool> doens't show up in click list
<asac> ogra_: stuff ready>?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> as i said, 1h or more
<ogra_> stop being so impationet :P
<asac> ogra_: well, one can hope for speedup :)
<asac> ogra_: well, just scared about the next bomb landing
<ogra_> proposed migration takes its time
<asac> :)
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/alsa-lib/1.0.27.2-1ubuntu3  .... built already
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: can we put daily-release in semi-manual mode?
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: until we have gotten back to green image? i just want to know about stuff before landing while we are producing this golden image
<asac> but maybe its too lte
<asac> lets do that next time
<asac> and wait and prey on this one :/
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: maybe it would be a good idea to put evertyhing in manual until we are past the FF rush :)
<ogra_> well, thats ewhat you get having a vUDS the same week you have FF
<Mirv> asac: we've enough breakage that it's in semimanual mode. but sil2100 is handling this tick now.
<ogra_> everyone rushes their stuff in ... to be free for UDS stuff
<sil2100> Golden image you say?
<sil2100> asac: hmmm
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: can you run through me stuff you push?
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, we thought we'd do the final release earlier this cycle
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> asac: let's think about that after this tick, since it's already running and we can't change much in how we release - but I'll be poking you whenever there's a manual publication, so that you can also ACK it
<sil2100> asac: I need to release the new webapps now for instance, since I have been asked to
<asac> sil2100: whats the potential impact on the image?
<ogra_> webapps could start working ?
<asac> thats the best case
<ogra_> perhaps ...
<asac> sil2100: yeah. so we have a broken image. i think its valid to say to your stakeholders that due to that we have to coordinate every landing
<asac> and double cehck that it doesnt make things worse
<asac> :)
<asac> but since its started
<asac> we can only prey and firefight in case nwo :)
<Mirv> asac: I think it's safe to say in my session Qt 5.1 isn't going to be uploaded before FF? ;)
<AskUbuntu> When will Ubuntu Touch be available for Xperia Tipo release | http://askubuntu.com/q/338342
<asac> Mirv: why do you want to say that?
<asac> Mirv: is that important :)?
<ogra_> Mirv, did you notice that Qt was excluded from the general feature freeze exception ?
<asac> Mirv: i think its safe to say that we plan to land qt 5.1
<ogra_> so better do it now or you will have to do paperwork
<asac> before 13.10 and that we are working hard to make that happen as a non event]
<asac> for users and developers :)
<asac> you can say that we put quality high and that we are happy to accept paperwork
<asac> :)
<cjwatson> lool: is this with ubuntu-system or cdimage-touch?
<ogra_> asac, well, that doesnt mean kubuntu will grant the exception :)
<sil2100> asac: how *badly* broken is the image right now and why ;) ?
<asac> yeah, but you can say that we will work hard to eliminate doubts and concerns
 * sil2100 doesn't want to find out himself
<Mirv> asac: well there is a couple extra problems that come if it'd be uploaded, but generally that's news to me if we plan to land Qt 5.1, and nice to know. I haven't heard much on actual decisions.
<ogra_> sil2100, no calls on maguro (witing for alsa-lib to come out of proposed)
<ogra_> in fact no sound at all on maguro
<Mirv> ogra_: there are regressions, and there is a no regressions policy. no, I haven't seen any FFe actually, where'd it be?
<asac> sil2100: its not suitable for giving the image to our dogfooders. call is broken
<asac> is the biggest problem
<sil2100> ogra_: but I guess it's not because of the packages we push out, right?
<asac> sil2100: byut you can boot it, use it etc.
<asac> sil2100: pulse was not coming completely through daily-release
<sil2100> asac: right, I'll look into the config and see how to enable 'manual mode'
<asac> so yes, daily release manual doesnt protect us from everything
<cjwatson> lool: I mean, ubuntu-system still can't do useful things with packagekit due to the lxc-android-config thing you fixed yesterday not being on the image yet
<ogra_> sil2100, no, but we want to make sure you dont land any regressions from daily while we knoe that only the alsa fix is missing to make the image good
<sil2100> asac: if, after this tick, we enable the manual-mode for all stacks (i.e. manual publishing forced every time for everything), be sure to escalate this to all the management
<asac> sil2100: yeah. will do. do you have insight which landings might get delayed?
<sil2100> asac: so that everyone is aware why things aren't landing automatically
<sil2100> asac: what do you have in mind?
<ogra_> Mirv, bug 1208989
<ubot5> bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208989
<Mirv> ogra_: ok, interesting. well, I hope asac or someone can join the session in 2.5h to bring some insight into it
<Mirv> ie. if the known regressions are allowed or if it's continued to be waited that they get fixed
<ogra_> well, that will depend on the release team
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ Does today have a change with alsa\pulse?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, a pending one, yeah ... waiting for it to come out of -proposed
<OrokuSaki> sweet
<ogra_> note that we didnt have a morning image today
<OrokuSaki> I always use the pending... hmmm =)
<OrokuSaki> oh
<OrokuSaki> gracias
 * ogra_ holds it back fro a manual build once the alsa fix is there 
<OrokuSaki> *nod*
<asac> sil2100: just wonde3r if you have good insight in our feature pipeline ... e.g. what do we expect to land in which daily stack
<lool> cjwatson: this is with ubuntu-system + apt-get updated to latest packages
<lool> cjwatson: so PK is read-write
<cjwatson> How do I set that up here?  Enter developer mode, upgrade, exit developer mode?
<lool> cjwatson: I personally mount -o remount,rw /, apt-get update, shutdown -h now
<lool> (apt-get dist-upgrade)
<lool> obviously, it might break in interesting ways when I get a system image update later on  :-)
<cjwatson> maybe I should just edit that one file ...
<alecu> lool: does the shutdown remount / as ro ?
<lool> cjwatson: but touching writable_image is as valid a way to do it, except it's applied only on boot
<lool> alecu: / is always mounted ro unless you have set the system builder / writable image flag (used to be "developer mode" but that was confusing for app develoeprs)
<ikillcypher> Hello
<lool> cjwatson: yup, that's what I proposed yesterday; today I'll check wiht barry whether we could get new images by switching to daily-proposed
<lool> stgraber didn't want to push new images to daily if these aren't promoted to /current on cdimage
<lool> which is fair
<lool> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 232M Aug 28 12:04 /var/log/syslog
<lool> looks like this will eventually become problematic
<cjwatson> lool: OK, so having rebooted with that, what do I need to do to reproduce your bug?
<lool> cjwatson: install some appstore package
<lool> cjwatson: e.g. xda develoeprs app
<lool> cjwatson: it's probably in the suggestions, or just search for "xda" in the app lense
<lool> cjwatson: the other test package I use is the "hello world" package
<ikillcypher> any developers here?
<alecu> lool: yes, some partitions are very small. I used to host my build environ on the phone, but it's not fitting anymore since I started using ubuntu-system
<lool> alecu: just keeping a 200 M syslog isn't acceptable on a mobile device
<alecu> right
<lool> it seems we miss logrotate to gzip + trash old data
<cjwatson> lool: just in passing, does '/var/lib/sudo auto persistent none' seem sensible to you?  it's annoying having to enter my password every time when sudoing
<lool> it also seems it's getting spammed quite a bit
<alecu> cjwatson, lool: the hello world package seems to be broken: the app name in the manifest has a "_" which is not allowed
<lool> cjwatson: would temporary be enough?  enter it once after the reboot
<lool> cjwatson: problem with persistent stuff is that we commit to backwards compatibility "for ever"
<alecu> (the package name in the manifest is ok, though. It's only the app name the one that's broken)
<lool> cjwatson: as in, no postinst to fix things up
<lool> cjwatson: "temporary" will be trashed on each boot
<cjwatson> lool: temporary should be fine, I'll do that
<cjwatson> thanks
<lool> alecu: Ok
<lool> jdstrand: could we change the app review scripts to block manifests with "_" in the app name?  (see alecu's comment above)
<lool> beuno: would you reupload hello world with a - instead of a _ in the name?
<lool> beuno: do we also need to change the SDK template?
<jdstrand> lool: we already do that
<jdstrand> wait, let me read
<alecu> jdstrand: this is on the app name, not the package name
<alecu> jdstrand: line 5 here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6034427/
<jdstrand> alecu: that is an error
<jdstrand> because the appname forms part of the APPID
<jdstrand> $pkgname_$appname_$version
<cjwatson> it is an error, but is it enforced?
<jdstrand> none of those individually are allowed to have an underscore
<jdstrand> the review scripts catch that
<cjwatson> click refuses it, but it shouldn't have got into the app store
<alecu> jdstrand: exactly
<lool> maybe beuno forced it in the early testing
<lool> jdstrand: if it's already covered, we're all good there; thanks for confirming!
<jdstrand> it was preapproved into the appstore before there were review scripts :)
<lool> right
<jdstrand> I just wrote the review scripst last week
<cjwatson> stgraber: hmm - "sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (041777), should be mode 0700"
<jdstrand> that was uploaded to the appstore at IoM
<cjwatson> stgraber: it would be nice if initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch had a way to mount temporary writable-paths with a selected mode / arbitrary mount options
<alecu> jdstrand: I think not, this one is more recent
<alecu> jdstrand: in the IoM we were still using the "staging" app store
<cjwatson> lool: ^- I think I may need to make it persistent to avoid this problem
<jdstrand> alecu: can you give me a url to the package?
<alecu> jdstrand: but this is on one of the two apps in the "prod" one
<lool> cjwatson: hmm that lets me think that we have to be careful with permissions because these are bind-mounts and the bind-mouted path might have different permissions
<alecu> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> alecu: yes, but xda and hello_world were uploaded before the review scripts were written
<jdstrand> I iterated with folks and on the review scripts with them, but if you point me at the package, I'll run the review scripts again
<cjwatson> lool: the bind-mounted path is right; the temporary one is a fresh tmpfs with default perms which is wrong (and in fact a security hole here)
<alecu> jdstrand: https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/ar.com.beuno/hello-world/ar.com.beuno.hello-world-0.4.click?noauth=1
<jdstrand> also note, the review scripts are not yet automated
<cjwatson> lool: so I really think I need to make this persistent
<alecu> jdstrand: yes, running the review script on both apps seems very reasonable
<alecu> jdstrand: the url for the xda app is: https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119/xda-developers-app/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.5.click?noauth=1
<lool> cjwatson: like /android/ is +t
<jdstrand> alecu: xda-developers should be fixed. hello-world is not.. There are a number of problems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036415/
<alecu> jdstrand: just in case you need to get those latter, they are logged in .cache/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager.log after you try to install.
<lool> cjwatson: /android/data is system:system 751
<cjwatson> lool: /android/data is persistent ...
<lool> cjwatson: sorry looking at wrong tree
<jdstrand> alecu: it looks like beuno didn't update the package yet. beuno, can you take care of that ^
<lool> cjwatson: /userdata is system:system with system-data under it
<cjwatson> lool: /userdata isn't handled through writable-paths ... I'm not sure what you're trying to say here
<alecu> jdstrand: ah, there it is: "malformed application name: 'hello_world'". Thanks!
<lool> cjwatson: what I mean is that security wise there are two ways to get to the sudo data
<lool> cjwatson: one is /var/lib/sudo which gets bind-mounted with wront permission
<alecu> jdstrand: I can certainly use that reviewing script, is it in lp?
<cjwatson> lool: when I mount /var/lib/sudo persistent, it's root:root 700
<lool> and another way, that sudo can't test for, is via /userdata
<cjwatson> which is correct
<cjwatson> /userdata/system-data/var/lib/sudo is also root:root 700
<cjwatson> I don't see the problem here
<cjwatson> bind mounts share the permissions of the bound-from location - checking any one of them is sufficient
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, no you can upload a no change to libunity-webapps ... thx for the heads up :)
<cjwatson> lool: to be clear, when I bind mount, it's fine, but "temporary" mounts a fresh tmpfs which has wrong permissions
<jdstrand> beuno: the new sdk will create a proper manifest, but 2.7.1-0ubuntu7 isn't enough (what is in saucy)
<cjwatson> so this needs to be persistent
<lool> cjwatson: I understand why tmpfs doesn't work in terms of permissions
<jdstrand> dholbach: did bzoltan talk to you about uploading a 2.7.1-0ubuntu8 to do the final touches on the manifest (ie, fix the underscore bug)?
<lool> cjwatson: so if I'm in system, I can change /userdata/system-data to be another hierarchy of my chosing
<bzoltan>  jdstrand:as far as I know it is happening
<cjwatson> lool: realistically I think system is root-equivalent
<lool> and on next boot this will be bind-mounted to /var/lib/sudo
<jdstrand> bzoltan: thanks
<lool> cjwatson: ok, then I think we're good; that's the only thing I feared
<jdstrand> dholbach: can you make sure that happens? :) (if it is someone else I should poke, let me know)
<lool> cjwatson: that other user/groups were involved in the place getting bind-mounted, introducing a weak path, but if system is as strong as root, I don't see a way
<cjwatson> lool: to name just the first thing I notice, you could also use it to replace /userdata/system-data/etc/default/ufw, which is sourced by a root shell
<lool> cjwatson: right, not specific to sudo, it's just that it made me wonder about this
<jdstrand> dholbach: also, would it make sense to have alecu added to canonical-click-reviewers?
<lool> especially since some directories have funky permissions
<cjwatson> lool: I assume that the system uid/gid exists for some reason, since from the Ubuntu point of view it clearly should just be root
<jdstrand> alecu: fyi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036434/
<jdstrand> alecu: that one still has blockable issues, but it will install correctly
<jdstrand> alecu: there are sdk bugs filed for mseveral of those
<alecu> great, thanks!
 * jdstrand ran through those last week
<sil2100> asac: I'll be slowly switching to manual mode now
<cjwatson> sil2100: so, just to be clear, did libunity-webapps get released, or is it now frozen and I should upload a no-source-change rebuild independently of daily release?
<sil2100> cjwatson: it will be out in a moment, the queue was piled up and it's all prepared now for take-off
<cjwatson> ok, brilliant, less work for me
<sil2100> asac: I'm switching to manual mode slowly
<dholbach> jdstrand, yes - test-building now
<dholbach> jdstrand, sure adding him
<jdstrand> dholbach: thanks! :)
<beuno> jdstrand, on it
<dholbach> jdstrand, I can't wait for the ubuntu bits to be split out of the qtcreator build :)
<dholbach> I had the build and a hangout running at the same time and cpu temperature went up to 96°C
<dholbach> :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: heh, I know that situation very well! :)
 * ogra_ blames the hangout plugin 
<lool> cjwatson: thinking of something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036460/ + http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036475/
<asac> sil2100: cool.
<dholbach> ogra_, I expect to be able to upload in 30-45m
<dholbach> err
<lool> cjwatson: but would want stgraber to +1 it
<dholbach> jdstrand, ^
 * ogra_ pokes alsa-lib with a long stick ... 
<cjwatson> lool: Yeah, something like that
<ogra_> come on, move out of proposed
<cjwatson> lool: maybe make some arrangements to avoid unnecessarily postfixing none
<lool> cjwatson: you mean allow for 5th column to be empty?  this might be uglier if we ever need a 6th one
<lool> albeit I see no reason we would
<cjwatson> lool: no, I meant special-case "none" in the script
<cjwatson> so none => bind, anything-else => bind,anything-else
<cjwatson> just a nicety though
<lool> oh, right, it felt uglier in the code, but I can do that so that we have a nicer fstab
<stgraber> lool: I'm happy with the change, though I don't see how that'll fix /var/lib/sudo since it's not even in the writable-paths you pasted
<diwic> ogra_, alsa-lib has migrated to release now
<ogra_> diwic, lol, i pinged #ubuntu-release this minute abouot it
<lool> stgraber: we'd be adding it, but it needs a special mode
 * ogra_ was waiting for the confirmation mail ... forgetting that i only signed it but it has your mail address in the changelog
<lool> stgraber, cjwatson: LP #1217866 BTW; thought I had to wait some more for stgraber to review
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217866 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Allow specifying arbitrary mount options in writable-paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217866
<lool> stgraber: ok with second patch?
<stgraber> lool: yep, looks good. But please also add /var/lib/sudo (with the custom mode) in the same change so we don't need a second upload for that
<ogra_> asac, image build running
<asac> nice
<cjwatson> lool,stgraber: I already uploaded for /var/lib/sudo - you'll need to rebase
<stgraber> lool: I can take care of the uploads (since we need 4 uploads to get that done with proper timing, ...)
<lool> stgraber: happy if you do  :-)
<lool> stgraber: don't think this is urgent now that cjwatson uploaded it as persistent path
<lool> stgraber: so if we want to make it back to a temporary path, would we have to add some upgrade logic?
<stgraber> yep, we'd need something to clean it up from /userdata
<stgraber> but the boot time hooks which I still need to implement will cover that
<rsalveti> morning
 * rsalveti reads backlog
<lool> stgraber: ok
<lool> rsalveti: morning
<gfjbbcgh> new to this... installed copy of ubuntu . but it looks like its all synced to someone else . how do I perform a wipe
<RobbyF> Nexus 4 on sale $100 off FYI
<RobbyF> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb
<gfjbbcgh> ?any ideas
<RobbyF> gfjbbcgh, probably just dummy data
<serge1> hello
<gfjbbcgh> can it be wiped from the os ?
<RobbyF> you have like the video's and stuff right?
<ogra_> gfjbbcgh, remove the demo-asset- packages with apt
<serge1> I've read that all applications currently available in ubuntu are not available in ubuntu-touch. Is that true ?
<ogra_> serge1, they are all available ... wether they are useful or can run without X is different :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: \o/
<serge1> without X, so what about libreoffice for example ?
<serge1> ogra_: what about gimp ?
<ogra_> why in the world would you run either of them on a phone ?
<gfjbbcgh> can the apk removal be ran from terminal from the phone itself
<serge1> ogra_: if you want to use your tablet as a pc... It's useful
<ogra_> (they can run, but not display on the phone ... you would need VNC or ssh -X to exec them remotely)
<popey> convergence ogra_ CONVERGENCE!
<ogra_> popey, not on 13.10 :P
<popey> well yes
<popey> ☻
<cjwatson> lool: well, if you're quick, there won't actually be any real images with the persistent path
<serge1> ogra_: No matter if it is not possible for 13.10 but is it planned ?
<rsalveti> asac: ogra_: the new gst packages will not solve the hardware decode issue
<rsalveti> we'll need to get green with software decoding
<rsalveti> which is fine
<asac> oki ... sonds good
<asac> rsalveti: do we need to do anything for that?
<asac> like uploading a small fix?
<serge1> ogra_: so could we have a vnc client on ubuntu touch
<rguidry> is this being ported to the sch-r760 version of USCC?
<serge1> ogra_: run vnc server and vnc client locally
<lool> stgraber: ^
<rsalveti> for the hardware decode support, we need the new gst 1.1 packages, changes in gst to make it use libstagefright, and then change qtmultimedia
<rsalveti> not happening this week
<rsalveti> only pending issue from our team at this point is getting maguro to work properly with pulse
<ogra_> serge1, no, vnc client needs X
<stgraber> cjwatson: it takes about 2 hours to land an initrd change so I doubt we'll make it before any image is published, though I can certainly choose not to publish any image with that path as persistent to system-image
<stgraber> cjwatson: (we need to get initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch uploaded, built and moved out of proposed, then same thing for ubuntu-touch-generic-initramfs and finally the same thing for android)
<ogra_> stgraber, wow, thats highly optimistic
<ogra_> (2h)
<rsalveti> diwic: so, the kernel exception stack is happening every time I start pulseaudio here
<stgraber> ogra_: well, I can rescore things and I can upload android in about 20s, that helps :)
<rsalveti> diwic: sometimes it also reboots my phone if I start pulseaudio twice in a row
<ogra_> stgraber, i'm actually pondering to move the bootimg generation back into livecd-rootfs
<rsalveti> diwic: I wonder if that's because it's trying to initialize the hdmi "card"
<diwic> rsalveti, okay, that sounds promising w r t nailing it down
<cjwatson> ogra_: Not sure why it's optimistic
<rsalveti> diwic: is there a way for us to disable that card specifically?
<ogra_> the result wont differ but it would save us from having to upload android all the time
<diwic> rsalveti, we can certainly disable it, but I want to know if that actually fixes things
<ogra_> cjwatson, usually it takes around 45min for each of the packages... plus a 500M downloacd for a no change rebuild of android
<ogra_> (plus the android build and promotion indeed)
<rsalveti> diwic: yeah, just wanted a quick way to disable that to see if the exception stack will happen
<rsalveti> diwic: so we can at least know it's because of the hdmi card
<rsalveti> I know that one is not used by android
<ogra_> cant you disable it in the kernel ?
<rsalveti> whatever is the easier way to do it :-)
<diwic> rsalveti, the quickest way is to do the pulse stuff I suggested
<diwic> rsalveti, or strace possibly
<rsalveti> right, let me get some more logs for it
<ogra_> rsalveti, the stacktrace looks pretty much like the one i see when the device reboots on boot
<ogra_> whgich happens before even the rootfs is mounted
<rsalveti> ogra_: that happens when pulse is started
<rsalveti> just link /usr/bin/pulseaudio to /bin/true and the stack is gone
<ogra_> rsalveti, for me it happens if the device is initialized
<rsalveti> and then if you start pulseaudio manually, the kernel trace shows again
<ogra_> while in initrd
<dholbach> jdstrand, are http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036584/ the changes you were expecting?
<dholbach> jdstrand, uploaded
<jdstrand> dholbach: hmm, I don't see the manifest shanges there. let me look at lp
<dholbach> Mirv, ^
<dholbach> I uploaded the change and it looked to me it like it was just the mimetype and depends
<dholbach> I'm happy to do another upload later on
<dholbach> but that's just what was there
<jdstrand> the diff isn't available yet
<cjwatson> lool: so, for me, the click package does show up in click list after I install it from the app lens
<beuno> jdstrand, I can't seem to run the lint tool with the latest rev: https://pastebin.canonical.com/96510/
<lool> barry, stgraber: could we use daily-proposed for testing new client upgrade code?  I'd install against daily-proposed -1 + upgrade?
<jdstrand> dholbach: what I was looking for was qtcreator - 2.7.1-ubuntu7~saucy1~test2 from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/staging/+packages
<lool> cjwatson: I should probably wipe my device to try this
<beuno> jdstrand, s/absname/abspath, I'll file the merge proposal
<jdstrand> beuno: whoops :)
<lool> cjwatson: does it show on the app panel of the home screen too?
<cjwatson> lool: I can't open the app after installation, though, and it doesn't seem to remember that it's installed
<beuno> jdstrand, or should I just push to it?
<dholbach> Mirv, is the change jdstrand mentioned ^ scheduled to go into saucy too?
<Mirv> dholbach: there was something new in lp:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu , maybe that? "The Cordova porject type in the template definition file had a typo. The fileName was wrongly filename. So the .desktop file was not created."
<barry> lool: not sure about the server side, but on the client side, you'd need to edit /etc/system-image/channel.ini until i get the feature in to specify the channel on the cli
<lool> cjwatson: right
<cjwatson> lool: only under "More suggestions"
<dholbach> Mirv, I uploaded that last night
<jdstrand> beuno: what revision are you on?
<cjwatson> anyway, I need coffee etc. before UDS
<lool> cjwatson: do you get the manifest error when trying to open it?
<dholbach> jdstrand, was it 1215133?
<jdstrand> dholbach: yes
<lool> cjwatson: see you there
<beuno> jdstrand, 36
<cjwatson> lool: no error, it just does nothing
<dholbach> Mirv, bug 1215133
<ubot5> bug 1215133 in qtcreator (Ubuntu Saucy) "click manifest name should not contain underscores" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215133
<sil2100> cjwatson: just as an update: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-webapps
<sil2100> cjwatson: sorry it took so long, I had issues with the architecture without documentation, had to hack my way through it
<Mirv> dholbach: that was in the previous upload
<Mirv> dholbach: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/saucy-changes/2013-August/008837.html
<dholbach> Mirv, no - that was a partial fix
<Mirv> dholbach: right, it lacks proper "LP:#"
<jdstrand> Mirv: but ubuntu7 only had the partial fix
<dholbach> Mirv, I changed the changelog entry to say that
<jdstrand> "Some initial work on #1215133: Replace "_" with "-" in the name of the
<cjwatson> sil2100: thanks!
<jdstrand>       security manifest file" vs "Replace "_" with "-" in the name of the security manifest file (LP: #1215133)"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215133 in qtcreator (Ubuntu Saucy) "click manifest name should not contain underscores" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215133
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu SDK on Ubuntu 13.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/338387
<lool> beuno: did you see the request to reupload hello world without _ in the name?
<alecu> lool: yes, he has just uploaded a new version, and asked me to test it.
<beuno> lool, I have and I did. Want to test now?
<lool> beuno: I'm reflashing a clean system and will test this first thing  :)
<Mirv> dholbach: aha, another upload needed then, ok
<jdstrand> Mirv: let me double check that
<dholbach> Mirv, let me know when the kubuntu-packagers branch is updated and I'll take a look
<beuno> jdstrand, with the fix, it tells me something's wrong, but I can't quite tell what from the output: https://pastebin.canonical.com/96511/
<alecu> lool: with a clean install it still breaks, because of the click bug on r/o filesystems
<cjwatson> alecu: which bug is that?
<jdstrand> Mirv: right, ubuntu7 is confirmed incomplete.
<dholbach> maybe I should set the bug back to "in progress"
<alecu> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click/+bug/1217472
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217472 in click "pkcon failure on the R/O system image" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> dholbach: makes sense
<dholbach> done
<cjwatson> oh.  can y'all please just file bugs on the Ubuntu click package rather than on the upstream project, so that I don't lose them?
<dholbach> ok, taking the dog for a walk real quick before sessions kick off
<cjwatson> alecu: I think that's just the unwritable /var/lib/PackageKit thing, though, fixed in lxc-android-config recently
<lool> jhodapp, diwic: With the GStreamer wrapping of Android side codecs provided by DSP, do we get accelerated MP3 decoding?
<alecu> cjwatson: great. It's not on today's RO image, it seems.
<jdstrand> beuno: ack. at the end of the script it says 'Warnings found' as opposed to 'Errors found'. so look up in the warn dictionaries and you'll see:
<jdstrand>   "warn": {
<jdstrand>     "desktop_file_hello_world.desktop": "TODO"
<jdstrand>   }
<lool> jhodapp, diwic: Or do we have to add a gstreamer plugin for MP3 support?
<jdstrand> beuno: so, it is clean
<cjwatson> alecu: it's not yet, no
<ogra_> lool, we cant
<beuno> jdstrand, ah   :)   thanks
<jdstrand> beuno: but we don't have tests for validating the desktop file yet
 * beuno nods
<beuno> jdstrand, want me to push this tiny fix to the script?
<sergiusens> alecu: it won't make it into the image until pending is promoted to current
<jdstrand> beuno: I actually did already
<alecu> sergiusens: can I use --pending with the RO image somehow?
 * beuno pulls
<dholbach> you all are heroes!
<beuno> jdstrand, thanks
<sergiusens> lool: barry stgraber I asked this a lot already, but do we have the 'pending'/'devel' channel ready?
<jdstrand> np
<alecu> dholbach: the super kind? or just regular?
<dholbach> the super kind :)
<alecu> :-)
<jhodapp> lool, no accelerated MP3 to my knowledge, should be software decoding even on the android side
<jdstrand> dholbach: do you want the quick reproducer on the manifest verification?
<popey> bfiller: is renato on vacation?
<bfiller> popey: yes
<dholbach> jdstrand, that'd be great
<lool> sergiusens: there's a daily-proposed channel, but it's not something you'd be able to track every day
<popey> bfiller: when's he back?
<jdstrand> dholbach: a) open qtcreator and create a new project of type Simple Touch UI
<lool> sergiusens: or actually you might, but you'd at least lack deltas
<bfiller> popey: monday
<popey> great, thanks
<jdstrand> dholbach: b) give it a name with an underscoe. eg, test_underscore1
<lool> sergiusens: testing it right now and will report back how it works  :-)
<jdstrand> dholbach: c) after clicking through the wizard, click 'Packaging' on the left
<popey> bfiller: do we have anyone (other than renato) who can profile qml apps to identify performance issues?
<jdstrand> dholbach: d) examine the manifest tab. if any "name" and the key to the hooks dictionary have an underscore, the bug is not fixed
<jdstrand> s/any//
<jdstrand> dholbach: that's it
<bfiller> popey: not at the moment, we can discuss more. renato is totally booked as well
<Mirv> dholbach: pushed qtcreator_2.7
<ogra_> asac, image up
<popey> bfiller: ok. clock app has some performance issues which needs someone to take a look. it does a lot of animation which differs from most of our other apps
<bfiller> popey: can someone from sdk help take a look?
<mterry> katie, poke
<popey> bfiller: ok, will do
<katie> mterry, hello
<katie> mterry, i was watching for you to come online
<mterry> katie, :)  I have a few questions!  Let me see...  I wrote them down
<ogra_> popey, is that the reason why it is exactly 9min behind on all my devices ?
<mterry> katie, do we have information on what indicators' "greeter mode" is like?
<popey> ogra_: not sure about that. I'm more thinking of the animation of the hands and numbers
<katie> mterry, i'll have to get back to you on that on
<katie> one
<asac> ogra_: cross your fingers man
<ogra_> asac, nah, then i cant roll ciggarettes
<ogra_> i know it is good ... no need to pray
<ogra_> ;)
<asac> ogra_: the ogra gut cannary at work?
<asac> would love if that would be a bullet proof method
<mterry> katie, OK. I also had some questions about the emergency dialer in the greeter
<ogra_> it totally is :P
<katie> mterry, i can probably answer those :)
<mterry> katie, so the only way to get into the emergency dialer is the button on the lockscreens, right?  Like, we don't insert a phone icon on the launcher?
<katie> mterry, correct
<dholbach> Mirv, did you see jdstrand's instructions to reproduce above?
<dholbach> Mirv, jdstrand: I'm going to be busy with sessions now - I guess I can start a build in the background but might be a bit too tied up to play around with QtC for a while :/
<mterry> katie, OK.  When it's open, do we show it on the launcher then?  (if user swipes launcher over)
<katie> mterry, if you launch the phone icon in the launcher, it should take you to the normal telephony app
<mterry> katie, OK
<katie> mterry, which if the device is locked, will take you to the pin code entry
<katie> *sorry, meantpasscode
<mterry> katie, :)
<Mirv> dholbach: I'm busy with Qt 5.1 right now, Zoltan would know more regarding the fix I pulled from his commits to that latest commit
<katie> mterry, gotta be carefull with my pins and passcodes!
<mterry> katie, but when the emergency dialer is open, do we show it on the launcher then?  (if user swipes launcher over during use)
<dholbach> bzoltan, can you verify that with the latest commits http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036681/ works now? (re: 1215133)
<rsalveti> ogra_: diwic: with current ucm files I can hear the sound, but it's still quite low I'd say
<stgraber> lool: should I add migration code for .developer_mode to .writable_image while I'm at it?
<ogra_> rsalveti, depends how you play it it seems ...
<dholbach> sergiusens, ev, lool: I won't be around for the error click session, I have to start another community session - sorry
<rsalveti> with alsamixer handsfree is in '21'
<rsalveti> ogra_: with aplay
<lool> ricmm, tedg: Hey, I can't launch dropping letters from the unity home screen, but if I launch terminal and cd /opt/click.u.c/*dropping*/current and run qmlscene dropping-letters.qml, it works; could you help me debug this?
<ogra_> rsalveti, the ringtone is loud and clear if i use system-settings
<lool> stgraber: if you dont mind, that'd be nice
<stgraber> lool: I don't believe we've promoted an image since, so I could do that and save us the trouble of having people do it by hand
<rsalveti> ogra_: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<lool> stgraber: especially since nobody got an upated image in the mean time
<ogra_> rsalveti, and its quiet and faint from the phone app
<lool> stgraber: right
<ev> dholbach: no worries
<stgraber> lool: I did mind having to upload all the stack of packages just for that, but since I've got to do it anyway, might as well :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: not for me
<ogra_> weird
<rsalveti> ogra_: must be the crash, let me get some logs
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> I know yesterday I was able to get the proper volume sometimes
<rsalveti> right after boot, but wasn't happening all the time
<lool> stgraber: I'd vote for supporting .developer_mode for a month on top of moving it; we should update docs to use the new path
<ricmm> lool: I cant right now, smack in the middle of something else
<ricmm> but I'll ping you when im done
<lool> ricmm: is someone else able to help with this?
<cjwatson> lool: I wonder if the qtubuntu changes to support Path in .desktop files ever landed
<lool> cjwatson: hmmm that could be it
<cjwatson> bug 1204596
<ubot5> bug 1204596 in unity-mir "Unity 8 does not honor Path= in desktop files" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204596
<cjwatson> says fix-released in the distro tasks though
<katie> mterry, just talked it over with JohnLea .. and the answer is no, Idon't think the emergency caller should be on the launcher
<cjwatson> oh, but the unity-mir one was only 12 hours ago.  maybe that?
<lool> (I find it super annoying to leave terminal; I can never hide the keyboard, so can't reach the home screen button on the left bar whic is displayed under the keyboard; is there a workaround for this?)
<ricmm> greyback: do you know about this one^ ? that lool mentioned
<lool> greyback: context is that click apps don't seem to launch anymore, unless you run qmlscene by hand
<mterry> katie, yay, that makes it simpler  :)
 * asac is getting 28
 * asac hopes
<lool> asac: you're much older I'm afraid
<katie> mterry, great!
<sergiusens> lool: which image, I can debug
<sergiusens> ?
<ogra_> lool, thats why he hopes :)
<mterry> katie, what about transition?  Do we want the same transition apps get when appearing?  Or like a fade in or something?  Also, is it dismissed by turning of screen or is there a button to dismiss?
 * lool need to run to vUDS
<asac> ogra_: so you still believe its a good image? :)
<greyback> lool: hmm, that's strange. Usual phablet image I suppose (i.e. not using Mir)?
<katie> mterry, yes, same transition, and it is dismissed by turning off the screen
<asac> ogra_: i am installing on maguro :/
<katie> mterry, later we should add a button to dismiss too
<lool> hmm /me is stupidly running the image from 22
<lool> which is not really helpful
<asac> lool: lol
<asac> well i am not su sure, but i am surely much wiser :)
<lool> greyback: sorry need to update, had forgotten I couldn't set to --pending with system image
<alecu> beuno: guess what? now the app manifest seems right, but the package name in the click index is different to the one in the manifest: "ar.com.beuno.hello-world" in the click index, "com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world" in the manifest.
<ogra_> asac, yes, and ?
<ogra_> hearing any issues ?
<beuno> alecu, GAH!
<greyback> lool: ok, please let me know if it is still broken
<beuno> alecu, I'll re-upload after this session
<asac> ogra_: its pushing :) not yet booting
<asac> i  hope i hear something yes :)
<lool> barry: ah stupid me, I thought I could test with new channel.ini, but it isn't supported in /current image
 * lool goes back to flashing .27.2
<stgraber> lool, cjwatson: so defaults,mode=0700 should be fine for sudo, right?
<barry> lool: with older system-image you can probably edit /etc/system-image/client.ini
<tedg> lool, Catching up, is there something in ~/.cache/upstart/*log ?
<lool> stgraber: seems correct to me
<Mirv> Kaleo: are you available for the Qt 5.1 session? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/368836c93bc010c273ce53686164a50dd2e47904?authuser=0&hl=en
<lool> oh wow, why is /var/lib/sudo root:lool on my system
<lool> janv.  1  1985
<ogra_> it even speaks french !
<lool> very realistic
 * lool blames btrfs
<lool> barry: ok, trying that now
<lool> barry: well, it's still relatively useless if I don't updte system-image before hand anyway
<barry> ;)
<stgraber> lool: both packages uploaded, I'll do the two others as things publish in the archive and will do an image rebuild once it's all done
<lool> stgraber: great, thanks
<cjwatson> stgraber: Yeah
<asac> ogra_: diwic: i dont hear anything in settings -> ringtone with latest
<asac> but i never could get it to work with the ucm files as well, so i assume i might have a bad setting?
<asac> what files do i need to delete?
<ogra_> none, it shoudl just work
<ogra_> my rsync is still running ... i'll test in ~30min
<beuno> alecu, re-uploaded 0.6
<asac> ogra_: i can tell that it doesnt play any sound
<asac> let me see what i have in /home/phablet/.*
<asac> not sure what to remove
<asac> let me try wiping everything
<om26er> super. pulseaudio only takes like 5-7% cpu and previously mediaserver used to consume 25-30% on mako while playing  a normal mp3 #success
<mterry> katie, I lost connectivity there.   "what about transition?  Do we want the same transition apps get when appearing?  Or like a fade in or something?  Also, is it dismissed by turning of screen or is there a button to dismiss?"
<lool> sergiusens: I wanted to try bootstraping from daily-proposed and did this: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/phablet-tools/different-channels/+merge/182654
<om26er> diwic, hey!
<lool> sergiusens: BTW the phablet-tools code is much nicer to read since a couple of months ago; feels much better structured
<lool> sergiusens: I can tell you spent quite some time improving it  :)
<diwic> om26er, asac I'm on a UDS session
<om26er> diwic, ah, ok. will ping you later
<asac> diwic: ok ... whenever its good for you to answer :)
<katie> mterry, yes, same transition
<katie> mterry, and yes, it is dismissed by turning off screen
<mterry> katie, OK, thanks!
<katie> mterry, later there may be a button to dismiss, but not for now
<katie> mterry, np :)
<om26er> asac, is that mako or maguro ? (works for me on mako)
<josepht> ls
<sergiusens> lool: yeah, I broke some backwards compat someone was using.. thanks
<sergiusens> lool: so I want to improve your MR, barry told me there's a channels.json we can use
<lool> sergiusens: there is indeed
<sergiusens> lool: I can get this in if urgent and work on that on top
<lool> sergiusens: it's not critically urgent, but I'd rather we land this as to enable the QA team to use it
<lool> sergiusens: we can improve it to use channels.json afterwards; seems like a good idea indeed
<lool> sergiusens: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json which would avoid hardcoding some of the internal structure of system-image.u.c in phablet-tools too
<sergiusens> lool: ack, I'll give this a test and happrove
<rsalveti> ogra_: diwic: pulse logs with maguro, using syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036785/ not sure if it's useful
<rsalveti> because it seems something is affecting the omap interrupt handler
<asac> om26er: maguro
<asac> rsalveti: can you try maguro build?
<asac> for me sound doesnt work
<asac> but it never worked (also with UCM fixes), so it might be me
<rsalveti> asac: that's the one I'm testing
<asac> rsalveti: so you see the same?
<rsalveti> sound works sometimes with latest image, but there are still issues
<asac> oh it works
<rsalveti> which is what we're currently debugging
<asac> rsalveti: but its ok for dogfooding?
<asac> or just super flaki compared to before?
<rsalveti> not ok for dogfooding it seems
<asac> not sure i wanted to hear that answer
<asac> rsalveti: mayube debug for a bit and then describe the impact :)
<asac> behaviour
<rsalveti> that's what I'm trying to do :-)
<rsalveti> I'll get back to you once I know more
<lool> barry: I've flashed 22 (-b reports 20130833) and upgraded system-image-* + ubuntu-system-settings, I don't get hangs when leaving / reentering settings, but after pointing at daily-proposed in client.ini it doesn't see the new image
<barry> lool: which device?
<lool> barry: grouper
<asac> sound works pretty ok ... just a bit low on volume
<lool> barry: this was after flashing with ./phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel daily-proposed --revision -1
<lool> barry: (with new branch submitted above which just points phablet-flash at daily-proposed index.json)
<lool> barry: could it be it's checking daily and not daily-proposed?
<barry> lool: what does `system-image-cli -c` say?
<lool> barry: system-image-cli  --dry-run -v -v
<lool> gets me to a traceback
<barry> yay
<lool> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036810/
<tvolk> hello
<lool> sergiusens: ah forgot to update tests
<barry> lool: that's interesting.  i managed to unbrick my n7 so let me try to reproduce both problems locally
<sergiusens> lool: no worries
<ogra_> asac, so the network indicator issue was our fault ...
 * ogra_ just uploaded a fix
<lool> sergiusens: fixed
<lool> Do I need to change something on the MP to trigger another test run?  I forgot again
<sergiusens> lool: nope, it will run eventually
<lool> barry: doing an apt-get dist-upgrade for now, will retest once there's a workaround/fix for using daily-proposed
<lool> sergiusens: thanks
<lool> sergiusens: latest runs I tested the new backup stuff, seemed to work fine; I don't remember why you list specific things to backup rather than backing up all of /userdata?
<Kaleo> Mirv: sorry, missed it
<barry> lool: [systemimage] Aug 28 14:40:52 2013 (1923) no matching channel/device: daily-proposed/grouper
<lool> barry: yes, saw this in the log, but it exists, yes?
<barry> lool: seems to!
<sergiusens> lool: all of userdata is too much
<lool> sergiusens: because of?  demo contents?
<sergiusens> lool: i.e.; if you move from a cdimage image to a system image you end up backing up all of ubuntu
<dholbach> jdstrand, bzoltan1, Mirv: local test-build running - can anyone check http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036681/ with the latest package Mirv built?
<lool> sergiusens: ah right; I guess we could fine tune handling when backing up system-image installs
<lool> sergiusens: seems /userdata/system-data and /userdata/user-data would be good targets in ths case
<sergiusens> lool: ah, sure, I can look into adding that
<lool> sergiusens: no hurry, just thinking of the next transition (partitioning changes) and fuller backups on the long-ter,m
<asac> ogra_: what did we do?
<ogra_> asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1217596/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217596 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "[regression] empty network-indicator since 23.1 with clean flash" [Medium,In progress]
<sergiusens> lool: well, I'll add it as a WI even though we had the session yesterday :-)
<asac> ogra_: see i somehow had this sense
<asac> when we did that
<ogra_> asac, peripherial hackery we missed when fixcing autopilot
<asac> right,, but remember how i wondered about what else might be using it :)?
<ogra_> well theoretically nothing should
<ogra_> practically someone wasnt up to date when creating all that hackish stuff in the first place :)
<asac> well, i wouldnt need to wonder if practice was close to theory :)
<asac> ogra_: well, we did a loosy stuff grepping and  consulting folks when rolling the real fix...
<ogra_> in any case it will be fine the next build
<asac> i thought we grepped for admin
<ogra_> yeah, i definitely did
<asac> i guess thats why i prefer having all the script magic in one place rather than all maintainer scripts
<ogra_> well
<lool> sergiusens: thanks  :)
<ogra_> that whole subdir in livecd-rootfs has to go
<asac> if all that stuff would be in one bzr tree ... we could be ... almost perfect :)
<ogra_> it cant
<asac> ogra_: so timeline for this fix?
<ogra_> different things happen in different places
<ogra_> asac, uploaded a while ago
<asac> ogra_: can you try call in and out for the GN as well?
<ogra_> asac, but its a build time fix
<ogra_> let me flash first ... the bugfix got in my way
<asac> ogra_: that means we have to create a new image you mean?
<asac> yeah cool.
<asac> happy we caught this as well now
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> that file gets mangled at build time
<ogra_> as a workaround for the still missing lightdm
<asac> ogra_: ok go test it as usual and let me know
<lool> jdstrand: hmm so I've pinged various folks about launching apps not working with latest packages on read-only image
<asac> togethe with this bugfix we now did :)
<lool> jdstrand: I had this with latest /current and also after updating to latest packages
<lool> jdstrand: launching uncontained works
<lool> jdstrand: but not under aa-exec
<lool> jdstrand: I suspect something regressed in terms of permissions
<jdstrand> lool: possibly-- is this with mir?
<lool> jdstrand: I can't tell how unity starts stuff, but launching qmlscene Stock_Ticker.qml works, while launching aa-exec -p com.ubuntu.stock-ticker-mobile_stock-ticker-mobile_0.3.7ubuntu1 -- qmlscene Stock_Ticker.qml doesn't
<lool> jdstrand: I think so?
<jdstrand> lool: how are you launching with aa-exec, via the terminal app?
<lool> I mean, I have libmirserver1:armhf and stuff
<lool> jdstrand: yes
<lool> but I think term app is unconfined
<lool> since it's not clickified?
<jdstrand> lool: can you paste: grep DEN /var/log/kern.log ; grep DEN /var/log/syslog ?
<jdstrand> lool: the term app doesn't matter, I was trying to rule out another bug
<Mirv> Kaleo: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1308-qt51 whiteboard updated, the DPR/font issue assigned to you (as soon as work items can be put to work items field)
<lool> jdstrand: kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036881/
<lool> jdstrand: syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036882/
<jdstrand> lool: ok, I can fix that, but heading into a meeting
<lool> jdstrand: thanks; I think this breaks running all clicks (preinstalled and downloaded) albeit other bugs might get in the way too
<jdstrand> might I mention that having vUDS during FF week is rather difficult?
<lool> eh
<seb128> +1
<jdstrand> lool: yes, I will fix it after this session
<seb128> whoever decided on vUDS this week...
<lool> jdstrand: can confirm that if I strip aa-exec from .desktop files, I can run preinstalled clicks again
<lool> now trying installation
<barry> lool: hahahaha.  the dash in "daily-proposed" is what's breaking things. :(  i'll have a fix (and better error reporting) shortly.
<jdstrand> lool: yes. I know the problem
<jdstrand> we need to fix those denials
<lool> w00t, downloaded app also works
<lool> dholbach: ^
<lool> ricmm, tedg, greyback: So app launching issue was just apparmor regression
<mamenyaka> ogra_, diwic, 0828 image, fresh install, apps with sound now don't freeze, but no sound
<lool> (caused by unrelated uploads)
<tedg> lool, Ah, okay
<greyback> lool: ok, thanks for the update
<jdstrand> well, I wouldn't say it is a regression-- nothing changed with apparmor, the system around apparmor changed
<dholbach> lool, I'll upload qtcreator 0ubuntu9 once it passed a local build and test
<jdstrand> but that is semantics. apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu needs to be updated
<lool> alecu, dholbach, jono_: With latest packages I can install and run clicks from appstore and run preinstalled clicks iif I disable the apparmor stuff, Jamie will fix this last remaining bug soon
<lool> jdstrand: sorry, tried to clarify with "unrelated uploads"
<ogra_> mamenyaka, sounds good, that means the sound stack works but most likely your volume settings are wrong
<beuno> dholbach, and then we launch the store?   :)
<lool> jdstrand: I'm just super happy that we didn't face other click / click-scope / packagekit issue with r/o images in the appstore scenario
<mamenyaka> ogra_, when I tap on play in music:  msm_pm_wait_cpu_shutdown(): Timed out waiting for CPU 1 SPM to enter sleep stateCPU1: unable to kill
<dholbach> jono_, and with the next qtcreator upload (currently test-building), the submitted apps should stand a better chance of getting accepted
<dholbach> beuno, I'd have to defer to mhall119 and dpm for that one :/
<beuno> dholbach, mhall119, dpm, launch! launch! launch!
<jdstrand> lool: the problem is that /android/... seems to be a new path for libs
<alecu> lool: indeed, it's great that no other big thing is needed for r/o images. I'd like to try it in tomorrow's image, where all of this fixes have landed.
<jdstrand> its interesting that dropping letters does not work, but hello-world does. but regardless, the fix is easy
<mamenyaka> ogra_, volume is at max, unmuted in the indicator
<lool> jdstrand: could this be due to surface flinger?  there might also be device specific stuff since IIUC Mir has per-GPU support
<beuno> alecu, could you verify 0.6 works well?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, i'm talking about your UCM files
<beuno> (btw, I keep getting it wrong because the SDK resets the fields)
<lool> beuno, alecu: So I do face a bug with installing click apps; not sure where it belongs
<jdstrand> lool: I've tested with mir and surfaceflinger, and didn't see that
<mamenyaka> ogra_, that was my other guess :)
<lool> beuno, alecu: I can intsall beuno's hello world, I fixup the .desktop to disable aa manually, then hit "open"
<lool> beuno, alecu: But then screen flashes for a sec and I land back on the XDA app
<lool> beuno, alecu: Going back to the home screen, I see both are running, and I can go to the hello world app and it works
<lool> so it seems like an unity launch thing; perhaps not waiting enough for the app to render and considering it dead?
<lool> jdstrand: this is on N7 BTW
<beuno> cool
<lool> jdstrand: might relate to the new images?  mounts might be slightly different
<jdstrand> that's what I figure
<lool> beuno: (this was with 0.6)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I have this in speaker, enablesequence: cset "name='RX3 Digital Volume' 68"
<mamenyaka> 		cset "name='LINEOUT1 Volume' 100"
<mamenyaka> 		cset "name='LINEOUT3 Volume' 100"
<jdstrand> but why xda doesn't also fail is a slight mystery
<beuno> lool, perfect, thanks. I have a few more bugs to file against the SDK  :)
<lool> jdstrand: ?  I also patched the xda .desktop file
<ogra_> mamenyaka, probably diwic can find some time to debug with you ... or tell you waht logs and info to attach to a bug
<jdstrand> oh, I missed that. I thought you meant that they worked without modification
<lool> jdstrand: basically all preinstalled or downloaded apps failed, when I patch the .desktop file to drop aa-exec they always work, except for a display glitch when running an app just after downloading when one was already running
<mamenyaka> ogra_, okay, thank you; can you give me diwic ?
<jdstrand> yep, got it
<jono_> lool, dholbach sounds great, when will these fixes be in the images?
<dholbach> jono_, qtcreator is not on the images - the other fix I don't know
<lool> jono_: images aren't getting promoted anymore due to various regressions in basic features reqiured for dogfooding
<jono_> lool, right
<lool> jono_: outside of this, I think jdstrand will upload quite soon -- when he has a free second basically
<dholbach> jono_, QtC build will likely take another hour here, plus some testing, then I'll upload, then some more time to build in LP and land
<lool> jono_: can't tell how long it takes to fix all regressions, but with jamie's fix and a pending image or apt-get updating to latest packages, we should get this working by end of day today I'd think
<tsdgeos> tvoss__: ricmm: did you guys have any time to look at the linking problems of the url-dispatcher thing in the platform-api?
<jono_> lool, sounds great
<jono_> thanks for the focus on this
<jono_> dholbach, when will ratings and reviews land?
<dholbach> jono_, not sure, ralsina: ^ do you know?
<jono_> lool, dholbach also, any more resolution on apps that need to build C++ and how they fit into click packages?
<dholbach> jono_, this is going to be discussed at UDS tomorrow (http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21954/community-1308-qml-extensions/ and http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21908/foundations-1308-arch-specific-click-pkgs/)
<lool> jono_: there's an app ^W^W a session for that!
<jono_> dholbach, awesome
<jono_> lool, :-)
<lool> jono_: tomorrow 16:05
<jono_> lool, I was talking to dholbach about this the other day - time is of the essence on this as some app showdown apps use C++
<lool> jono_: Architecture-specific Click packages
<dholbach> jono_, I sent out a mail about this: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00518.html
<rsalveti> diwic: ogra_: still giving the exception stack even with the hdmi card disabled in the kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036955/
<rsalveti> seems it fails when starting the playback somehow
<lool> jono_: I doubt we have something ready in under a week, as it means getting cross stuff setup right, updating SDK rules and such; it's not a lot, but it's probably best to tell folks to switch back to rw images for this (as much as we hate this)
<lool> jono_: it would be good to see where they had to write C++ too
<w-flo> lool, take me as an example, I use c++ to talk to libupnp
<ogra_> rsalveti, odd, i still balme the kernel
<ogra_> *blame
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, it's probably something in the kernel for sure, but pulseaudio is making that issue to show
<jdstrand> lool: apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu version 1.0.20 uploaded
<ogra_> asac, so seeing that lool and stgraber just uploaded a lot of changes for the system image i think we should wait for that to land before i do another  respin
<ogra_> (primarily that will require an android rebuild still)
<lool> w-flo: seems completely valid to me, and might or might not make it to builtin features of the platform some day, I doubt iOS or Android offer this in their base platforms for instance; I guess one can't write an arch-independent uPNP implementation in QML/JS
<jdstrand> lool: I would say install that and rerun the hooks, but, well, you have an ro image :)
<ralsina> jono_: late september
<lool> I can see how we have some kind of weakness over java / dalvik where a lot of low-level things can be programmed in java
<lool> like UDP/TCP connections
<w-flo> lool, that's fine, I just bundle the .so with the click package. Though that makes it armhf dependent
<lool> jdstrand: I can mount -o remount,rw it  ;-)
<jdstrand> lool, w-flo: that is what I did with evilapp
<w-flo> jdstrand, so is that considered evil? :)
<lool> w-flo: Yes; what I think is interesting to fix is when people are using C++ to e.g. set an environment variable for their app or something like that
<lool> (to tweak Qt's behavior)
<lool> I've head this is pretty common
<jdstrand> it tests confinement. as of today, it doesn't actually do anything evil. it just tries to see if it can do evil
<lool> there might be other cases where we could provide support mechanisms to avoid the need of C++
<w-flo> oh, i see. yeah, upnp support in the sdk is probably overkill
<jdstrand> lool: we can wait for the session, but I think we need to allow for C++
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, we are on a phone now ... it could do realyl evil stuff ... like calling your mom :)
<ogra_> or texting her that you drop by tomorrow
<mamenyaka> ogra_, # /system/bin/logcat  Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory
<jdstrand> yes, it could-- it just happens to only check if it can do stuff like that, instead of actually doing it :)
<w-flo> Well I do hope c++ will be allowed, otherwise I'm doomed :D
<ogra_> mamenyaka, sounds like a udev problem
<mamenyaka> second boot
<lool> jdstrand: my goal never was to prevent C++; I mainly disagree with promotion of .debs
 * jdstrand nods
<lool> I think app authors should build their deps as part of their app project and bundle the .so
<jdstrand> me too
<jdstrand> yep
<lool> and we should enable them to cross-build for all target arches rather than building on device
<w-flo> I actually build a deb file using pbuilder-dist, then extract the .so file and put that into the click packaging dir.. seems to work fine :)
<jdstrand> lool: also yep :)
<jdstrand> w-flo: it does, it just is not easy enough
 * w-flo looks forward to easier builds
<mamenyaka> ogra_, resolved, weird things happen
<ogra_> hah
<lool> jdstrand: how do you rerun the hooks?  and who's supposed to do this?
<lool> jdstrand: seems we will want to trigger this during session startup somehow
<jdstrand> lool: correct. stgraber is creating a way for us to hook into something on first boot after upgrades
<lool> ok
<jdstrand> there is a work item for that
<jdstrand> lool: hold on
<lool> jdstrand:  I ran ls /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/*.json | xargs -n 1 /usr/bin/aa-clickhook
<lool> didn't work though
<bigcalm> I haven't been paying attention most of today, but is this known? (from apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade) click : Depends: python3-click (< 0.3.1.1) but 0.3.2 is installed
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I have this in dmesg, this is good, right?: ALSA device list:   #0: Midas_WM1811
<ogra_> y<es
<mamenyaka> okay, because my other device hasn't got this
<lool> bigcalm: I have python3-click and click at 0.3.2 on my armhf touch device
<bigcalm> lool: This is a Galaxy Nexus
<bigcalm> lool: nothing special installed, just apt-get update and dist-upgrade ended up giving me that
<lool> bigcalm: could just be a symptom of a partial upgrade?  dpkg -C to check, or perhaps apt-get -f install?
<lool> bigcalm: you can try apt-get install click python3-click to see what is the next issue apt would face
<bigcalm> I can force it (as suggested by apt), but don't like to do so if it's a known problem
<bigcalm> Will do
<bigcalm> lool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6037049/ doesn't look happy :(
<lool> cjwatson: ^
<lool> albeit that seems like a desktophook issue
<bigcalm> Yay for breaking things. Maybe I could take davmor2's job
<lool> bigcalm: I had an issue with desktophook recently myself (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1215478)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215478 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "desktophook fails when ~/.local/share/applications doesn't exist" [High,New]
<lool> but might have been broken manifest
<cjwatson> lool: your bug wasn't a desktophook issue, as I noted in my reassignment comment
<cjwatson> it was a bug in Ted's thing, which is different
<cjwatson> I'll have a look at bigcalm's traceback once I get a break between sessions
<cjwatson> bigcalm: I'm guessing /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.desktop is a dangling symlink?
<cjwatson> bigcalm: have you been removing click apps by hand?
<jdstrand> lool: ok, got asked a question in a session
<josepht> coX^>|VVXSS+[BcP$W XCb[B[APNC
<josepht> =c/-cv-VHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_+_^^
<bigcalm> cjohnston: yes it's a dead symlink. No I haven't been removing apps
<jdstrand> lool: so, you need to run the system hooks and the user hooks
<cjwatson> (I'm cjwatson not cjohnston)
<bigcalm> Sorry :)
<cjwatson> bigcalm: what is the target of the symlink?
<bigcalm> Happens to me all the time
<jdstrand> lool: so: sudo click hook remove apparmor && sudo click hook install apparmor
<bigcalm> lrwxrwxrwx 1 phablet phablet 81 Aug 26 16:26 /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.desktop -> /home/phablet/dev_tmp/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.desktop
<cjwatson> oh, so that's a symlink not created by click
<jdstrand> lool: click hook remove click-desktop && click hook install click-desktop
<cjwatson> presumably by hand
<bigcalm> Ah, that was when I tried to run the gallery on the phone - which it didn't do
<jdstrand> lool: click hook remove upstart-app-launch-desktop && click hook install upstart-app-launch-desktop
<ogra_> cjwatson, i'd put my bets on the SDK
<jdstrand> lool: those three commands should reset your desktop files and update your apparmor policy
<cjwatson> bigcalm: ok, so I'll just make it ignore dangling symlinks
<bigcalm> cjwatson: not by my hand, by qtcreator
<lool> jdstrand: works!
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> lool: and 'sudo aa-status' shows they are running confined?
 * jdstrand is sure it does, but it is always nice to see :)
<lool> 16 profiles are in enforce mode.
<lool>    ar.com.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.6
<lool>    com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app_xda-developers_0.1.5
<lool>    com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2
<lool>    com.ubuntu.stock-ticker-mobile_stock-ticker-mobile_0.3.7ubuntu1
<lool> so yes!
<jdstrand> :)
<lool> jdstrand: cool, thanks for uploading the updated profile
<jdstrand> np
 * beuno feels trapped
<lool> jdstrand: is there some test that will prevent promotion of an image if this regresses?
<jdstrand> lool: note, that aa-status will show you the pid that is running under the profile when the app is running
<lool> jdstrand: not being able to launch any app because e.g. platform changed, qt was updated or something, is pretty bad
<mamenyaka> ogra_, after upgrading, the other device shows too: ALSA device list: apq8064-tabla-snd-card
<ogra_> great
<bigcalm> cjwatson: having removed the dead symlink, the packages have installed okay
<cjwatson> bigcalm: fixed in click 0.3.4, hopefully making its way in soon
<lool> I guess integration tests trying to run apps should catch this
<ogra_> so the alsa driver initializes
<jdstrand> lool: there is another discussion on that that came up wrt autopilot
<mamenyaka> but still no sound
<jdstrand> lool: I'll CC you
<lool> jdstrand: I guess evilapp's autopilot tests would be the best way to test this
<lool> jdstrand: I mean from an image QA point of view -- not for all app authors (useful too) but just for us not to call /pending a good image unless this works
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I haven't really been following the aa-exec discussion, but is it a problem that the generated code uses "aa-exec" without full path, aa-exec is in /usr/sbin/, and /usr/sbin apparently isn't on the phablet user's default path?
<cjwatson> (which incidentally is a regression from the OneTruePath work we did way back in dapper or whatever it was ...)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: the discussion lool and I are having now?
<lool> cjwatson: things work now, it seemed to be that libs appeared out of /android/something instead of some other path
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> hm, ok
<jdstrand> right, what lool said. something changed in the image that moved paths around and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu wasn't updated
<jdstrand> lool: so, are autopilot tests part of image based tests?
<lool> jdstrand: yes, a bunch of them
<mamenyaka> which nexus device has apq8064-tabla-snd-card?
<jdstrand> lool: right, so currently autopilot tests are using upsatrt-app-launch
<lool> jdstrand: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3805/
<jdstrand> which means that autopilot tests run under apparmor
<jdstrand> which means that if something changed in the image like this, the tests would fail
<doanac`> jdstrand: i don't think they've been converted over to upstart yet?
<jdstrand> doanac`: perhaps not yet, but this bug was filed last night: bug #1217700
<ubot5> bug 1217700 in AppArmor "apparmor prevents autopilot introspection from working on phablet devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217700
<doanac`> correct. thomi is trying to convert them
<lool> jdstrand: the problem is that none of the tests we have covers a click package, so no test against an apparmor confined app
<jdstrand> ok, that's fine
<jdstrand> lool: to answer your queston, when ^ hits, then we have what you asked for
<lool> jdstrand: ok cool
<seb128> mardy, mpt: if you want to join the settings's vUDS session: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5423f0843ea0c49351f4b1f771400ebf2d0e7cc5?authuser=0
<asac> ogra_: no please
<asac> not
<asac> before plz
<jdstrand> the problem currently is that when autopilot is used, qmlscene wants to start its own dbus-daemon by using dbus-launch
<seb128> lool, ^ (I think you subscribed to the blueprint)
<asac> ogra_ we dont have time all day long
<seb128> charles, ^
<ogra_> asac, was that "no before" or was that "before plz" ?
<ogra_> s/no/not/
<asac> do it now
<asac> no time to loose
<ogra_> ok
<asac> maybe already too late
<asac> and they busted us
<jdstrand> and apparmor blocks that. I have an idea I am playing around with to that work without widening the permission set or disabling apparmor during the tests
<ogra_> asac, that might end up badly for the system image but firing it off now
<ogra_> we'll at least have a good zip
<lool> seb128: Ok; might join but mostly wanted to follow the video
<ogra_> asac, running
<asac> ogra_: yeah. next time dont wait
<asac> :)
<asac> never wait if there is no bad bug
<seb128> lool, ok, works for me
<asac> :)
<seb128> lool, broadcast is going to start when we get more people
<ogra_> asac, well, i had the impression you wanted all this for the system image people ...
<asac> ogra_: they didnt give me requirements at all
<ogra_> asac, which will likely be unbootable now
<asac> also didnt approach me about coordinating landing
<ogra_> ok
<lool> I feel we're speaking of people as if they aren't in the room
<asac> hehe
<asac> hi
<ogra_> asac, i heard that someone thinks we are speaking about people like they arent in the room
<asac> thanks
<asac> yeah lets stay focussed on our mission to get automation back on
<lool> I dont think any big system-image changes are pending; the main things were adding back support for .developer_mode and avoiding a sudo warning; no big deals
<asac> kk
<asac> sounds good
<lool> and not worth delaying a good image superseding the one from the 22nd   ;-)
<ogra_> lool, well, there were lxc-android-config changes as well as initrd changes
<ogra_> lool, the former will be in, the latter wont
<lool> yes, these are all nice to have but no big deals if they make it to an image
<asac> hope we didnt pick up any dirt
<asac> :(
<lool> it might break developer_mode for some people, but that's ok
<ogra_> asac, if you dont want that, freeze the archive
<ogra_> lool, ok, i was just cautious in case the lxc changes rely on the initrd changes or some such
<asac> right. we would want to do that if we could keep up with the pace
<ogra_> it looked like a set
<asac> but we cant so we can only control one side
<asac> and hope for the other
<asac> and lool made a good assessment
<lool> it's sad if we didn't land all of it in the image, but it's ok; I don't know how far stgraber managed to upload things (long chain of deps apparently)
<lool> no big deal
<ogra_> lool, the final bit (android package rebuild) is missing
<ogra_> so the initrd changes wont be there
<stgraber> lool: I'm about to upload android (waiting for the publisher to finish)
<stgraber> lool: not waiting for android will cause a security issue btw
<ogra_> stgraber, ouch
<stgraber> lool: as lxc-android-config will be there, mount /var/lib/sudo without support for the custom flags
<ogra_> stgraber, i just started an image build
<stgraber> so that'll make /var/lib/sudo world writable
<ogra_> not an issue on the non system image
<ogra_> (/ is world writable there)
<stgraber> sure, the path won't be affected on non-system iamges
<stgraber> ogra_: I'll kick another rebuild once android is built and published and I'll manually promote that one to system-image
<lool> stgraber: let's just kick another build once android package is ready
<lool> I'd like Jamie apparmor update to be picked up too
<lool> it's not like this image will be immediately published from current to pending anyway  :-)
<bigcalm> Who manages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ? I got stuck in looping boot loader so in the process of going back to Android and then reflash.
<bigcalm> In Device factory reset "In Recovery (Android robot on his back with a red triangle)... tap the volume up button and the power button simultaneously which will bring you into stock recovery. Again.. Don't hold the buttons, just tap them simultaneously. Also make sure you're holding the correct volume button. Up will be the volume key on the right." didn't work for me. Had to use volume down
<bigcalm> Now I can're reproduce it. Damn fickle hardware :(
<om26er> diwic, got a minute now ? :)
<diwic> om26er, maybe
<om26er> diwic, i get very low sound on nexus 4
<om26er> diwic, where to report bug for that ?
<diwic> om26er, which device, speaker, earpiece or headphone?
<diwic> om26er, and which image are you running?
<om26er> diwic, 20130827.2 with apt-get dist-upgrade afterwards
<diwic> rsalveti, what is an L3 error anyway?
<om26er> diwic, mako, on speaker and earphone
<om26er> diddledan, headphone volume is fine btw
<rsalveti> diwic: not sure yet
<rsalveti> diwic: but at the bottom there's a dma transaction error, not sure if we should be concerned with it
<diwic> rsalveti, "Custom errors in L3: Target like DMM/FW/EMIF generates SRESP=ERR error"
<ogra_> diwic, the one where you call the level3 support of the OEM perhaps
<diwic> ogra_, heh
<rsalveti> diwic: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git;a=blob;f=arch/arm/mach-omap2/omap_l3_noc.c;h=0d6aaae95e8628d8d476cb3d505b309a03473054;hb=refs/heads/maguro
<diwic> om26er, so what you're saying is that speaker (not earpiece or headphone) volume is low?
<diwic> rsalveti, yes, that's how far I am as well
<om26er> diwic, no, I mean speaker and earpiece have low volume but when I connect a headphone sound is pretty acceptable there
<om26er> I had a call a few minutes ago and had to hold a finger on my other ear so I could hear the call clearly.
<diwic> om26er, okay. and this was not the case a few days ago?
<om26er> diwic, it was working till yesterday
<diwic> om26er, ok, please file a bug for it ( touch-preview-images ) and include the output of "pacmd list" thanks
<om26er> sure
<diwic> family calling, sigh
<Theo> hey guys, i've managed to get to Step 4 of the install. But i'm stuck on this command phablet-flash (cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community) -b  .... what am I doing with the bracketed parameters?
<ogra_> Theo, pick cdimage-touch from it :)
<ogra_> it means you need to pick one
<Theo> yeah just didn't know which. I'm on my way now!
<Theo> Thanks!
<ogra_> good luck
<mamenyaka> diwic, have a moment?
<barry> lool: LP: #1217932 will be fixed in system-image 1.3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217932 in Ubuntu system image "Dashes in channel name or group name breaks resolution" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217932
<diwic> rsalveti, I have to quit for the day and take care of my family instead.
<diwic> mamenyaka, not today, sorry
<mamenyaka> diwic, no problem, maybe tomorrow
<lool> barry: col
<lool> barry: cool
<barry> lool: anyway, i'll upload a 1.3 before my eod.  we'll see what else i get in there by then ;)
<bigcalm> Just recovered from a boot loader loop by doing a manual reinstall. Glad I'm not put off by such things :)
<lool> bigcalm: did you find what was causing it?
<lool> bigcalm: I was bitten by such a thing a while ago, barry had something ressembling recently
<lool> asac, ogra_: I see 20130828.1/
<bigcalm> lool: I can't pin-point it. Did an update and reboot this afternoon
<dholbach> jdstrand,             "desktop": "test_underscore1.desktop"          is the only bit containing an underscore - the rest has a hyphen
<dholbach> jdstrand, good to go?
<bigcalm> lool: went into a loop from that point onwards
<barry> bigcalm: yeah, i nearly bricked my n7 yesterday after doing a phablet-flash.   i got it working again though
<jdstrand> dholbach: can you paste the complete manifest?
<lool> and latest image has the right apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<dholbach> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6037303/
<jdstrand> dholbach: yeah, that will work
<dholbach> jdstrand, the .qml and .desktop file have underscores, so I guess that's all right
<dholbach> ok, uploading
<dholbach> Mirv, ^
<lool> stgraber: would you want me to push a no change android upload?
<lool> since it's big
<ogra_> lool, yep
<jdstrand> bzoltan: note, dholbach's upload still creates: '"apparmor": "test-underscore1.json",' which doesn't need the transmogrification. Ie '"apparmor": "test_underscore1.json",' is fine. I know you know this and it is not a blocker
<stgraber> lool: I've got gigabit internet for that
<ogra_> lool, feel free to take over the builder
 * lool bows
<lool> I have gigabit ... ethernet ....
<lool> to a cable modem  :-)
<bzoltan> jdstrand: I know, you know that I know it :)
<stgraber> lool: I'm just waiting for ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd to publish completely, it's currently stuck half way through (source moved to release but binary still in proposed)
<jdstrand> dholbach: yes it is. it is only the "name", the "version" and the application name (ie, the keys to the hooks dictionary), that should not have underscores
<dholbach> bzoltan, fix uploaded to saucy
<jdstrand> bzoltan: :)
<ogra_> stgraber, its already 3h btw :)
<lool> stgraber: ack; I was furiously refreshing the android pacakge's page
<bzoltan> jdstrand: Yes, I left this change there to reduce the number of lines the second fix attempt needed. Next week when JP is back we will do a little refactoring of the Click packaging and manifest handling. Visual version increaser and smarter policy group editor is to be expected
<stgraber> lool: don't trust LP for that, you need rmadison
<jdstrand> bzoltan: sounds great. thanks again for all your work on this :)
<lool> stgraber: rmadison is slooooooow
<stgraber> lool: (LP thinks it's published at the beginning of the publisher cycle, so if you trust it, you upload and you change doesn't get picked up)
<lool> ack
<bzoltan>  jdstrand:  :) I actually enjoyed that Click/Manifest solo sprint :) I touched code I have never seen before. Now I can fx things much faster if needed.
 * lool walks out for dinner
<ogra_> cjwatson, since you thought i'm wrong thinking 2h is optimistic ... it is 3h now and android wasnt uploade yet :)
<ogra_> *uploaded
<cjwatson> ogra_: my comment related to the time from upload to image generation
<cjwatson> lool: I hope it will get better once we get the new archive offload box (snakefruit)
<lool> cjwatson: what does that do?
<cjwatson> lool: move a bunch of jobs off the overloaded lillypilly
<lool> ok, cool
<cjwatson> ogra_: but ok, I hadn't realised that this required multiple passes through the publisher cycle
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, but it is three uploads for the whole chain before you can build images ... its closer to 4-5h
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> stgraber: maybe whatever this is that's waiting for ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd should be pulling it from -proposed
<ogra_> i'm really considering to move the bootimg generation back to livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> that would save the last upload ... which is the most annoying one
<ogra_> asac, 28.1 is ther in case you didnt notice
<xnox> cjwatson: ack, i think it's more for me, rather than stgraber.
<stgraber> xnox: hmm, my no change rebuild just FTBFSed, any idea? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148638383/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.android_0.20130801.1-0ubuntu8_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> ogra_: does it work :)? /me installs
<ogra_> stgraber, xnox, likely missing upstream changes that rsalveti did for the camera fixes
<ogra_> asac, still rsyncing
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's already pushed (to phablet-saucy)
<ogra_> sergiusens, doesnt help the package if nobody synced it :)
<ogra_> stgraber, so there is your answer ... :)
<xnox> sergiusens: ogra_: i'll sort it out today then.
<sergiusens> ogra_: that buffer error seems more of a ricmm thing
<stgraber> xnox: let me know once you've uploaded it so I can trigger an image rebuild for system-image
<sergiusens> the NativeBufferAlloc that is
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, after all there are phablet.u.c changes that need to go into the package ... if it still fails then ....
<sergiusens> oh, but if xnox didn't filter it in, that explains it
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, if it's in, this shouldn't fail
<ogra_> yep :)
<xnox> stgraber: ack.
<bfiller> seb128: contact picker ui component exists already
<w-flo> I get boot loops now, is this actually correct in the new initramfs "touch" script? The ' in line 138 should be a ; I guess: if [ "$5" = "none" ]' then
<seb128> bfiller, thanks for the pointer
<w-flo> stgraber, ^ (I think the initramfs script has a syntax error)
<nik90_> Hi everyone. I just got a nexus 4. Are you instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install up to date? (as in no additional tweaks necessary)
<stgraber> w-flo: there's indeed a typo there...
<asac> ogra_: for me its good
<asac> lets wait for dashboard and mako confirm
<asac> and then push the trigger on this one
<stgraber> w-flo: didn't spot it when I reviewed lool's diff. I'll fix and re-upload all the mess.
<w-flo> stgraber, thanks :)
<stgraber> (and do a test boot before uploading just to be safe)
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, that explains why tsdgeos had a reboot loop ... i guess the dist-upgrade updated the initrd
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, I don't see how a dist-upgrade would update the initrd
<stgraber> ogra_: you need to generate a new boot image for that...
<ogra_> stgraber, nope
<ogra_> stgraber,  update=initramfs just does the right thing
<lool> stgraber, w-flo: Sorry about that
<mterry> tedg, btw, katie said she'd have to get back to us about indicators-in-greeter
<tedg> jdstrand, Reading your e-mail about the autopilot stuff... I don't *think* that autopilot starts it's own dbus... that would be odd.
<w-flo> lool, it's actually good news, because it means the boot loop is *not* caused by an unsuccessful attempt to fix the alsa driver :)
<tedg> mterry, Ah, okay, thanks for asking!
<mterry> tedg, I see still no upstart update
<lool> w-flo: boot loop with which image?
<w-flo> lool, self made image (for ported device)
<lool> ok
<mterry> tedg, how do we enable auto-pushing u-g-s-b to saucy once ready?
<jdstrand> tedg: it does via dbus-launch. see the denial
<tedg> mterry, Perhaps we should get together a call with her and mpt, it could be fun!  :-)
<tedg> mterry, We just need to update the config file.
<tedg> mterry, I guess I need someone on didrocks' team to sign off on the packaging.
<jdstrand> tedg: I don't know where, but somewhere in the stack dbus-launch is getting called under the qmlscene process
<mterry> cyphermox, can you do preNEW stuff for auto-uploading?
<tedg> jdstrand, Hmm, yeah.  Seems odd that autopilot would do it, itself.
<jdstrand> tedg: well, the is libautopilot-qt
<jdstrand> s/the/there/
<jdstrand> tedg: istr a discussion from long ago about not running autopilot tests under the user's session
<jdstrand> tedg: which is consistent with the denial
<tedg> jdstrand, Just to be curious, why can't I start my own confined dbus if it's under my apparmor profile?
<jdstrand> tedg: we could use '/usr/bin/dbus-launch ix,' I suppose, but we are trying to keep execs down to a minimum
<tedg> jdstrand, I guess I'm more asking, why aren't we doing "/usr/bin/* ix" ?
<tedg> jdstrand, They'd still be contained, no?
<jdstrand> tedg: and I don't really like the precedent of adding extra accesses to policy for automated tests
<tedg> mterry, cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/cupstream2distro-config/daily-session-broadcast/+merge/182721
<stgraber> lool: code tested, uploading the fixed version now
<jdstrand> tedg: they would be, yes, but that is more access than is required for SDK apps and that butts up against application lifecycle
<lool> stgraber: thanks; I'll add a sh -n + checkbashism test to the build afterwards
<tedg> jdstrand, Eh, okay.  I was more thinking that I might want to use "cal" in my program or something like that.
<jdstrand> tedg: click packages don't have a concept of dependencies, so you can't rely on cal being present
<rsalveti> stgraber: ogra_: sergiusens: that ftbfs is because the package is not yet reflecting the changes done in phablet.u.c
<ogra_> thats what i said :)
<rsalveti> sorry, didn't read the entire backlog
<rsalveti> but seems xnox will do the sync today
<rsalveti> xnox: let me know if you need any other patch in phablet.u.c, but that should be good already
<rsalveti> we only need to rebase your package patches
<tedg> jdstrand, Sure, but I imagine your definition of "rely" and most devs are different :-)  If it shows up on the phone they have and kinda works... ;-)
<jdstrand> tedg: for the converged device, we are probably going to have a different template that might have those types of accesses
<jdstrand> tedg: for now, this is the spec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#Launching_other_applications
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yup
<ogra_> asac, all working (i dont have a headset handy, but dont think thats a prio)
<rsalveti> ogra_: is 28.1 out already?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yep, works well for me
<rsalveti> cool, let me flash it
<AskUbuntu> Is the U.S. Cellular - Model SCH-R760 model supported? | http://askubuntu.com/q/338517
<Theo> hey guys, could do with some opinions. I'm trying to flash touch to a nexus 4. I got as far as phablet-flash which stalled in the terminal (still respondive but no return code and not really doing anything) on the device it outputted something along the lines of "cannot locate autodeploy.zip" i would assume the push failed. I've tried sideloading and adb push ing a zip i made outof the image but to no avail. The zip is viewable bu
<Theo> Any help would be humbly appreciated
<greyback> Theo: well it's strange the script has failed. Try rebooting phone, and running script again
<greyback> Theo: note it doesn't need to re-downlaod everything
<Theo> yeah i did that, i'll try it again and get the full output.
<greyback> Theo: else, if it sticks there again, in the android recovery, choose the "sideload" option
<greyback> Theo: then on your PC, change to hte download directory that phablet-flash indicated above
<greyback> Theo: then run "adb sideload <filename.zip>" to push file to device
<greyback> Theo: push the file with "mako" in its name first
<greyback> (i.e. the smaller zip file)
<greyback> Theo: you just caught me going out the door, I'll be back online in 30+
<greyback> good luck!
<Theo> i only see one zip in the 20130822 folder  and its armhf.zip
<Theo> kk thanks anyway! I'll still be on then
<greyback> Theo: there should be 2. Hmm
<Theo> presumably a little lost still. :)
<greyback> please make sure your phablet-tools is up to date, then try again
<Theo> i did both aptgetupdate and get upgrade
<Theo> already there :P
<greyback> Theo: you're running Saucy?
 * greyback gone
<xnox> rsalveti: not happy with the tarball, it's bloated, but i've rebased patches and can build off it. I'll send you the tree diff of "extra" not-used stuff in the tarball
<rsalveti> xnox: why bloated?
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> we just need to remove whatever you want in there :-)
<rsalveti> I got some pieces removed, but not all of them
<ogra_> Theo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130822/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip
<ogra_> thats the one greyback referred to
<xnox> rsalveti: well the android-*.tar.xz is 142MB and the one used in the archive is 92MB at the moment =)
<xnox> rsalveti: anyway running a test build at the moment.
<rsalveti> xnox: right, have the diff for the stuff that needs to be removed in hands?
<xnox> rsalveti: not at the moment, following vUDS whilst doing a test build. I'll upload with tarball as it is, and send you a diff of paths later.
<xnox> it's not blocking rebase =)
<rsalveti> xnox: right, but which tarball, the latest one available in there?
<xnox> rsalveti: I used android-20130828.tar.xz , is that the right one?
<rsalveti> yup, cool
<xnox> =)
<Theo> sideloading results in "error: closed"
<Theo> but the devices is showing in adb device -l
<asac> popey: may i beg for a smoke test? :)
<asac> of .1?
<popey> asac: I'm away from home for the evening, sorry
<xnox> rsalveti: so in the packaging i was updating the .zip with ubuntu boot image, i guess I don't need to do that, and instead i can just take: zip, boot.img and android-boot.img as it is?
<Theo> Anyone available to give a rookie a hand, a little stuck on the installation.
<xnox> Theo: we are in the middle of vUDS =) uds.ubuntu.com so everyone is on google hangouts at the moment =)
<rsalveti> xnox: the final zip from the tarball you're using should already contain the right boot.img by default
<rsalveti> why do you need android-boot.img?
<xnox> rsalveti: i used to ship it to support all types of images, but i guess there is no legacy images any more....
<rsalveti> yeah, all we care about now is the zip and boot.img
<rsalveti> xnox: but I know you're not using the same logic to download the generic initrd in there
<rsalveti> but if you get that available before the build (instead of downloading it with pull-lp...), it should be good already
<tedg> mterry, Do you the upstart-dbus-bridge?
<xnox> tedg: parse i fail
<xnox> tedg: are you talking in en_RPN locale?
<tedg> xnox, en_yoda
<tedg> Insert "have" ;-)
<xnox> rsalveti: i am not allowed to use pull-lp, so I use internal ftp mirror on the buildd. So it should be only ever-so-slightly delayed than pull-lp...
<xnox> rsalveti: and yeah i pull it before build starts.
<rsalveti> yeah, then it should be good
<mterry> tedg, let me check
<mterry> tedg, that's a package?  Doesn't show up in my apt cache
<asac> ogra_: the camera app failure on mako is a known regression, right?
<asac> and expected?
<ogra_> yes
<tedg> mterry, No, it should be in upstart
<ogra_> WIP
<tedg> mterry, And provide the dbus event that we need
<mterry> tedg, I have /sbin/upstart-dbus-bridge installed
<tedg> mterry, Ah, cool and I'm guessing it's running?
<tedg> You should actually have two
<tedg> (per session)
<asac> anyone here has mako?:
<asac> :)
<asac> and can test .1 build so we can push it out?
<mterry> tedg, none running
<tedg> Hmmm
<tedg> mterry, Are there jobs for them in /usr/share/upstart/sessions ?
<tedg> Wonder if the PPA does different packaging.
<mterry> tedg, no...  /usr/share/upstart/sessions only has jobs for event and file bridges
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, so that's the issue, but I'm not sure why.  Let's see if we can find jodh :-)
<mhall119> rsalveti: sergiusens: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/775b5f9d919a2624105bafd80c1846c84238b409?authuser=1&hl=en to talk about app developer mode for read-only system images
<RobbyF>  /join #ubuntu-uds-community-1
<sergiusens> mhall119: thanks
<wilee-nilee> should you be messing with a development then?
<ogra_> wilee-nilee, who exactly ?
<wilee-nilee> wrong channel my bad
<wilee-nilee> smart phone fumbling
<ogra_> :)
<wilee-nilee> smart phone dumb user, lol
<Deep4k> Hi
<Deep4k> I have problem in the configuring the SIP account on the Ubuntu 12.04
<lool> xnox: did you find the source of the android FTBFS issue?
<Deep4k> I'm running in the Double NAT Network.Does't cause any issue?
<rsalveti> lool: he's working on updating the package with the proper tarball
<xnox> lool: yeah, i've rebased patches and local build finishes. Will test that grouper still boots & will upload.
<rsalveti> that will fix the ftbfs
<lool> cool
<achiang> does anyone know which log file in /cache/recovery/[log | last_log] is the newer one?
<sergiusens> achiang: when recovery exists it's supposed to dump it in last_log, so log should be the newer one
<achiang> sergiusens: hm... i'm not sure i actually understand that clarification. ;)
<achiang> sergiusens: recovery exists, dump info into last_log... what is in log then?
<sergiusens> achiang: let me double check, I always have to double check anyways
<lool> stgraber: uploaded a sh -n check to avoid this happening again
<lool> a bit surprizing that lintian doesn't do this; it seems to have a hard time picking up interesting shell scripts to test
<rsalveti> lool: would also be nice to get this tested once before uploading :-)
<lool> rsalveti: bah you know, did one last change before uploading
<rsalveti> haha, yeah, I know
<lool> purely cosmetic
<ogra_> lool, btw, update-initramfs works on all supported devices
<rsalveti> still
<ogra_> and does the right thing
<achiang> stgraber: ping, i'm trying out the customized image tarball now, and still not passing the signature check. maybe i don't have a proper keyring from you? i have archive-master.tar.xz but do not have any other keyrings
<ogra_> (for testing)
<sergiusens> achiang: ok, on recovery exit: copy_log_file(LOG_FILE, true); copy_log_file(LAST_LOG_FILE, false); ... 2nd arg is append, and it copies the TEMPORARY_LOG_FILE that lives in /tmp/recovery/log
<rsalveti> spent a few minutes in panic mode because my device was in a reboot loop mode
<rsalveti> but thanks for pushing the fix quickly, everyone :-)
<ogra_> i could disable the automatic flashing if someone thinks thats better
<achiang> sergiusens: ok, so log is cumulative recovery attempts and last_log is simply the most recent attempt?
<sergiusens> achiang: that's what the code shows
<achiang> sergiusens: thanks
<sergiusens> achiang: I see you are trying system images
<achiang> ssweeny: ^^
<sergiusens> achiang: there's another log for that I think, let me check
<achiang> sergiusens: well, i'm trying to get our customization tarballs to work
<stgraber> achiang: you need the 3 same keyrings as for a standard update, otherwise it indeed won't validate
<stgraber> achiang: (you need to load archive-master.tar.xz, then image-master.tar.xz and finally image-signing.tar.xz)
<sergiusens> achiang: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=blob;f=system-image-upgrader;h=b5bce1aa2cdf54933b0a66397e5585cb739e3d95;hb=refs/heads/phablet-saucy
<sergiusens> stgraber: I'm just noticing that we still have archive-master.tar.xz.asc archive-master.tar.xz in the repo, we are good to get rid of that, right?
<achiang> sergiusens: stgraber: thanks, i'll keep poking then
<rsalveti> ogra_: lxc-android-config uploaded
<stgraber> sergiusens: why would we be able to remove it? we need to have those two files in the recovery image.
<ogra_> rsalveti, rightm, waiting for android then
<stgraber> achiang: the .asc I gave you was signed with image-signing, so you need to load the two others first to get a trust path from archive-master down to image-signing
<achiang> stgraber: ack, merci
<sergiusens> stgraber: hmm, sorry, I must of confused the names, thought we were downloading it
<achiang> stgraber: dumb question but where do i find those keyrings (and signatures)?
<stgraber> achiang: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/
<achiang> stgraber: thanks. and they get pushed into /cache/recovery too?
<stgraber> achiang: system-image-cli grabs them and pushes them to /cache/recovery when preparing an update, yes
<achiang> stgraber: hm, ok.
<mmcc> Hi folks, after upgrading the image on my nexus 7 today, unity8 crashes repeatedly. Is this a known bug I should wait out or do I need to do a clean reflash? I put some unity8 log info in bug #1218065 ...
<ubot5> bug 1218065 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashing repeatedly on nexus 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218065
<achiang> stgraber: adding those keyrings, i achieved success with our custom tarball! thanks!
<stgraber> yay!
<jdstrand> sergiusens: where can I find the click package for com.ubuntu.dropping-letters?
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, a question came up during a session today about whether online-accounts providers can run under app isolation and be installable as click packages
<mhall119> do you know if that's possible?
<mhall119> I know there was some work going to so allow Scopes to be packaged as Click and run under isolation
<mhall119> jdstrand: ^^ would probably interest/affect you too
<jdstrand> mhall119: currently no
<sergiusens> jdstrand: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dropping-letters-click/
<sergiusens> jdstrand: anything wrong with it?
<jdstrand> mhall119: also, click and scopes is not for 13.10. see thread on ubuntu-devel@ from yesterday
<mhall119> kenvandine: jdstrand: probably not something that needs a solution before 13.10, but afterwards we might want to think about it
<mhall119> jdstrand: ok, understood
<jdstrand> sergiusens: no, thomi had some autopilot issues using that package with them using upstart-app-launch and I'm trying to reproduce
<sergiusens> mhall119: jdstrand I think it's in the image customization target, but not in click
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ack
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks! :)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thanks :)
<jdstrand> heh, sure thing :)
<SeanHosie54> anyone able to help my phone install?
<SeanHosie54> I have a nexus 4, everytime I try to run phablet-flash  -b it comes up with error:too few arguments
<SeanHosie54> anyone able to help me?
<iBotPeaches> SeanHosie54: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install Step4, the parameters have changed
<iBotPeaches> Your missing the cdimage-touch and board name
<iBotPeaches> phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d mako -b (i think is it)
<SeanHosie54> thankyou
<SeanHosie54> how do I reply to 1 person :)
<xnox> rsalveti: sergiusens: so building package from android.tar.xz makes grouper go into reboot loop.
<xnox> shall I upload into (a) ppa or (b) archive
<xnox> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, are you sure you have the fixed initrd ?
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> you probably got the broken initrd
<rsalveti> xnox: try rebuilding
<rsalveti> if it works, just push it
<xnox> rsalveti: i'll try reflashing, somehow adb/fastboot keep disconnecting from the device for me.
 * xnox twiddles thumbs
<ogra_> xnox, check your build log, you want ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd 0.24 or newer
<ogra_> that should have the fix
<xnox> ogra_: right I caught 0.23
<SeanHosie54> once it has downloaded what command do I run to install the image please iBotpeaches
<asac> bfiller: so not sure, but think that landing now might be a good time :)
<asac> at least prep for landing
<asac> check with rsalveti and folks whats currently going on in archive etc. though
<iBotPeaches> SeanHosie54: I wouldn't recommend flashing this, if you can't read the wiki and its detailed steps
<SeanHosie54> iBotPeaches: I dont know what you mean?
 * xnox current eta 20m for new build to finish locally 5m to flash test again + 2m upload + 40m build on buildd/publish
<iBotPeaches> SeanHosie54: There is a well maintained wiki, which I linked you to that answers anything you are gonna ask me.
<w-flo> wow, ogra time travelled to commit something in the future
<AskUbuntu> Access microphone/record sound from QML? | http://askubuntu.com/q/338610
<boiko> fginther: are autopilot tests disabled again for calculator app on CI jobs?
<fginther> boiko, jenkins did something unexpected. I'll have it fixed in a moment
<fginther> boiko, thanks for notifyingme
<boiko> fginther: no problems, not urgent either
<masei> Hi, anyone in here who has working bluetooth keyboard for mako? I only get "  "Connect" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Input" doesn't exist" when I try to connect with bluez
<masei> pairing devices works without problems since 2 weeks...
<bfiller> asac: ack, rsalveti are things good to go? if so 2 mr's need to go in
<bfiller> ChickenCutlass: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy-add-dialer-messaging/+merge/182487
<bfiller> ChickenCutlass: and this https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/unity8/add-new-telephony/+merge/182184
<rsalveti> bfiller: yup
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, happroved
<rsalveti> bfiller: will updated the seeds
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, rsalveti  I can not top approve
<rsalveti> I'd just like the second one to be approved first
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: no worries, I can take care of it
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, ack thanks
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, I bottom approved both
<rsalveti> bfiller: actually, it seems you want the seeds approved first
<bfiller> rsalveti: yup, stuff needs to be in image before adding launchers to shell
<bfiller> cyphermox: can you re-enabled daily-release for address-book-app? we're ready to land it now
<rsalveti> let me push the seeds changes
<bfiller> or robru ^^^^^
<rsalveti> bfiller: can we then remove phone-app from the ppa?
<bfiller> rsalveti: yup
<rsalveti> bfiller: seeds and meta-package pushed
<bfiller> robru, cyphermox: here is MR to turn address-book-app daily-release back on https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/cupstream2distro-config/enable-address-book-app/+merge/182770
<bfiller> rsalveti: thanks
<bfiller> rsalveti: you can happrove this one can you? ^^^^^^
<rsalveti> bfiller: yes
<bfiller> awesome
<rsalveti> done
<rsalveti> just need https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/unity8/add-new-telephony/+merge/182184
<rsalveti> will build & test
<xnox> rsalveti: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/20130828-0ubuntu1/+build/4915218
<rsalveti> actually, just install the package from the zip
<rsalveti> xnox: awesome
<xnox> rsalveti: i'm afk until tomorrow =)
<rsalveti> xnox: no worries
<xnox> good luck
<rsalveti> xnox: do we have packaging branch or such? or just plain tarballs?
<rsalveti> just in case I need to fix something
<xnox> rsalveti: lp:ubuntu/android =)
<rsalveti> good
<xnox> rsalveti: well, it's out of date. I just did, old-school debian by hand src package.
<rsalveti> sure, no worries
<xnox> rsalveti: but e.g. uscan & uupdate will fetch updated tarball et.al.
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> xnox: there's an interesting foo.txt in debian/patches :-)
<xnox> hm?
<rsalveti> check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/android_20130828-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<xnox> rsalveti: indeed, i'll let you work it out what it is =)
<rsalveti> haha, right :-)
<rsalveti> xnox: thanks for the upload
<xnox> rsalveti: well I know, AllanBell knows and ubottu knows.
<AlanBell> who me?
<xnox> rsalveti: hm... not sure if the proprietary blobs package needs updating.
<xnox> AlanBell: yes, you do. ;-)
<rsalveti> xnox: probably, I can update them
<xnox> AlanBell: remember we drafted that list together.
<xnox> rsalveti: well, the package pulls from branches. But it's been a while, might need refresh, cause there have been 4.3.x releases....
<rsalveti> we need to update them with the 4.2.2 binaries
<rsalveti> at least the same ones we're using internally
 * AlanBell lacks context
<xnox> AlanBell: android package has foo.txt with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038279/ and I said " I know, you know and ubottu knows that list" =)
<xnox> AlanBell: i'm not sure there is anything else to say =)
<eXee> hi there
<eXee> Is there anyone online ?
<eXee> is there anyone online ?
<eXee> I need little help
<rsalveti> bfiller: new phone app is awesome, happroving
<rsalveti> bfiller: happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/unity8/add-new-telephony/+merge/182184
<eXee> is there anyone online ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, mind doing the image build yourself ? seems the package is still building and i dont want to stay online for another hour .... the cron build is enabled again so it will kick in at 8 UTC
<rsalveti> ogra_: no worries, was planning to do it anyway
<ogra_> great, thanks
<eXee> rsalveti: can you help me whit flashing ?
<rsalveti> eXee: what is the issue?
<eXee> i have nexus 7 3g and i`m flashing it like it`s described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_2_-_Device_unlock but it stuck at the Google sign
<eXee> all was fine whit x-term
<eXee> no errors appear
<cjwatson> mhall119,jdstrand: I'm in a thread with some of the online-accounts people to discuss this.
<asac> bfiller: can you send a mail to paul lars and and doan about the new test names?
<asac> so they can enable the right ones?
<eXee> rsalveti: any ideas ?
<asac> bfiller: plars and doanac` :) ... sorry
<asac> thax
<rsalveti> eXee: hm, I'm afraid the 3g version will not work out of the box
<rsalveti> might still need some changes in the kernel/initrd used by it
<eXee> rsalveti: how can i make it work (the noobs way) ?
<rsalveti> would need to better understand what are the differences between the 3g version and the wifi one, it could be the partition table layout, it could as well be the kernel
<rsalveti> so it's not necessarily trivial
<rsalveti> starting to understand if the partition table is at least similar would already help
<rsalveti> then checking if the kernel is actually different from the wifi one
<rsalveti> sergiusens: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+junk/network/view/head:/network_gprs_provision_test.sh would not necessarily work if wifi is already enabled, right?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: worry, I missed your ping. what is 'this'?
<jdstrand> s/worry/sorry/
<jdstrand> cjwatson: please don't worry :)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: This is following up to "22:09 <mhall119> kenvandine: hey, a question came up during a session today about whether online-accounts providers can run under app isolation and be installable as click packages"
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I didn't need a thread. I said 'no' :P
<jdstrand> of course, I tempered that somewhat and said, not for 13.10
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Apparently some such plugins are just XML config files, which (I think) wouldn't need careful confinement
<cjwatson> jdstrand: For those that involve arbitrary code, I agree, of course
<jdstrand> cjwatson: well, I can create a template for them
<cjwatson> But if it's just plain old data with API URLs and keys and the like, that should be handleable with the existing click hook code
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I gave them some pointers
<jdstrand> they would only need the install directory from apparmor's POV
<jdstrand> since nothing would execute there. that would allow automatic reviews
<cjwatson> If it's just linking an XML config file into some directory, that doesn't need apparmor, just a click hook provided by online-accounts.
<jdstrand> it would be silly to have a profile for nothing though, but if they want to cc me in the thread, that would be fine
<cjwatson> Even if it requires a bit of sanitisation/mangling, that can still be a hook, just with a script.
<jdstrand> right. the point is, what happens if the next upload ships code
<cjwatson> Well of course you don't write your hook to permit that :-)
<jdstrand> as long as the review can be automated, it doesn't matter
<jdstrand> (to me)
<jdstrand> automated because it is safe that is :)
<jdstrand> we could check for the presence of that hook, and then check what the package ships and verify they are xml (or whatever). yes, seems doable
<cjwatson> The hook should do the checks itself, either by its pattern only creating links that are by definition safe, or by the Exec script doing whatever sanitisation is needed.
<cjwatson> Either of those should be possible, rather than having to push things up to the review code.
<rsalveti> bfiller: so, I'm ready to build a new image, but I'd like to wait for your unity8 to be in
<rsalveti> bfiller: otherwise it'll fail to load the phone-app
<rsalveti> I approved it 46 mins ago, should be merged soon
<rsalveti> then we need to ping cyphermox to trigger the CI for it
<rsalveti> so we can build a new image in ~2 hours
<cyphermox> I don't trigger any kind of CI, only daily release
<bfiller> rsalveti: ack, I'll try it out when done
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, the daily release
<rsalveti> that's CI as well
<rsalveti> :-)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: it's not clear when you just say CI, because there are other CI jobs in another jenkins that I also look at
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> but yeah, except atm there is lots of stuff running
<cyphermox> we'll wait until they're done
<rsalveti> yeah, the mr is still not yet merged
<cyphermox> just phone?
<cyphermox> hrm
<cyphermox> not good though
<cyphermox> yeah, it's merged
<cyphermox> ouf :)
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/unity8/add-new-telephony/+merge/182184
<rsalveti> approved one hour ago
<bfiller> will probably take a while to merge and be released I bet
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-29
<bfiller> cyphermox: would be good to trigger daily release for the phone stack as well to pick up all the latest stuff
<_polto_> sorry to ask for N-time, but I was not able to find any reply... Any chance to get WebGL working in the browser ? You can test here : http://www3.elphel.com/eyesis4pi_samples
<_polto_> I am trying on Nexus7 device.
<_polto_> also, is it already possible to access to GPS data and to accelerometers ?
<RAOF> I think the GPS & accelerometer data is possible, yeah.
<RAOF> I don't know our browser code, but I suspect WebGL will take a bit of effort
<_polto_> RAOF, too bad for webgl. why is n't it based on firefox ?
<_polto_> will it be possible to run plain firefox ?
<_polto_> or chrome ?
<RAOF> No; there's no X server
<_polto_> RAOF, any docs for GPS pls ?
<RAOF> They'd be on the wiki; I don't know where they are, sorry.
<_polto_> are there any plan for VNC (or similar) support ?
<cyphermox> bfiller: yes, i'll do it soonish
<rsalveti> cyphermox: unity8 is merged
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> I'll start pushing the changes to config but we'll wait for the next run to pick things up
<cyphermox> it's in one hour
<rsalveti> great
<cyphermox> things are starting to take pretty much all four hours to get built and tested and everything with all the depends
<Fishscene> Greetings. I'm trying to figure out how to read the changelog for ubuntu touch preview, and it seems there are little to no changes between from saucy-41 to saucy-43. Am I correct in my reading? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled.changelog
<sergiuse1s> rsalveti: it should, yes... the default route would only change, but I can double check
<rschroll> A QML question (hope it's appropriate here): Is it possible to individually style the values in a ValueSelector?
<rschroll> If I copy and modify the ValueSelector code, I can make it work, but that seems silly.
<rschroll> Is there a way to do it with inheritance or accessing the child elements?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: anything missing for the unity8 daily release?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: not afaik
<cyphermox> let's just hope all the tests pass for every stack it depends on ;)
<cyphermox> I'm watching the jobs
<rsalveti> hahah
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> just waiting that to trigger a new image :-)
<rsalveti> will keep watching
<cyphermox> rsalveti: unity8 tests are running... though it's likely to be stuck due to other stacks
<cyphermox> ah, woot
<cyphermox> it depends only on platform and it's all green
<rsalveti> awesome
<cyphermox> so stay tuned, probably another 15 minutes I guess?
<rsalveti> let's hope
<cyphermox> this is prime minecraft time ;)
<rsalveti> haha
<rsalveti> wrong window
<cyphermox> rsalveti: publishing unity8
<rsalveti> cyphermox: cool
<nhaines> Does anyone know if unity8 is supposed to run on saucy?
<nhaines> I tried it yesterday and no luck.  I'm about to try again on a fresh install.
<cyphermox> rsalveti: unity8 has landed with bfiller's changes, AFAICT
<cyphermox> rsalveti: and also address-book-app
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> just waiting to be published and will trigger a new image
<rsalveti> but our job is done here :-)
<cyphermox> they're not published yet, right
<cyphermox> btw, I think I really fixed the provisioning bug
<rsalveti> should be in a few minutes
<rsalveti> awesome, what was the issue?
<cyphermox> I'll start a build now, and upload to the same people.u.c url
<cyphermox> well the issue is that apparently ofono is very unreliable with its dbus signals
<cyphermox> and for some reason the file watches don't work so great
<cyphermox> so so far, I'm having to try to read contexts when we get the signal, or if the ContextManager interface comes up, or if the modem goes Attached + Powered
<cyphermox> that should cover all bases
<cyphermox> (I hope)
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> great
<cyphermox> patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039033/
<cyphermox> the whole shebang is on the packaging branch already, and that's synced with the latest stuff in the archive now
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> looks sane, just need testing
<rsalveti> please email folks once you get the package
<rsalveti> so we can get awe and sergio to test that during tomorrow's morning as well
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> it will build during the night, I'll send an email in the morning
<cyphermox> it's getting late now :)
<rsalveti> everything got published, starting a new build
<lotuspsychje> any prgress yet on ubuntu tablets?
<popey> lotuspsychje: we have an image for the nexus 10 - which is a tablet ☻
<popey> lotuspsychje: and the nexus 7 which is a smaller tablet
<lotuspsychje> popey: does the nexus7 work flawlesly on touch?
<lotuspsychje> popey: or is still bith edgy?
<popey> lotuspsychje: all the images are in the same roughly similar state
<lotuspsychje> i cant wait to use an ubuntu touch device..
<popey> i use one daily ☻
<lotuspsychje> popey: but you can browse the web and such nicely?
<lotuspsychje> so if i buy the nexus 7 or 10 i can use ubuntu touch good?
<nik90_> popey: what is the default password of the ubuntu touch image?
<popey> phablet
<nik90_> thnx
<nik90_> btw does camera work on a nexus 4?
<popey> lotuspsychje: it's not finished yet so there's some bugs, rough edges
<popey> yes nik90_
<wilee-nilee> installed months ago with no problem on my nexus 7 and the desktop images as well.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: nice one, happy with it?
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, I only used it shortly, as suggested was a bit rough then, not sure now though.
<wilee-nilee> touch seems more phone orientated I liked the desktop it was raring with unity.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: but could your browse the web decently with it
<lotuspsychje> and terminal jobs
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, The touch thing was a bit rough with raring not real functional at that time, but was momths ago.
<lotuspsychje> i should probably wait bit longer then :p
<bzoltan> popey: do you know if it is possible to install .click without root access?
<wilee-nilee> I think both will be fine on release, they are working hard on it.
<popey> bzoltan: i do not. not played with click much yet
<lotuspsychje> cant wait wilee-nilee :p
<popey> bzoltan: cjwatson is the man to ask
<wilee-nilee> I like the idea of ubuntu on the nexus
<lotuspsychje> i like the idea of ubuntu on any machine :p
<wilee-nilee> I likes the idea of the edge and docking
<lotuspsychje> yes for sure
<lotuspsychje> terminal power on a tablet
<lotuspsychje> that will look nice
<lotuspsychje> to own your tablet without restrictions
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfDghJV9seg
<lotuspsychje> looks pretty decent to me
<ax562> hello
<popey> nik90_: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-08-29-091214.png - set my location to Farnborough, where it thinks it's midnight
<popey> hello ax562
<ax562> watching a doc on h@cker electron
<ax562> so was everyone sad about the ubuntu touch
<popey> nik90_: oddly it sees the right time for copenhagen http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-08-29-091338.png
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> yo
<ax562> sup bigcalm?
<bigcalm> That's odd. Since reflashing my Galaxy Nexus yesterday (due to boot loader looping), I can't start the adb shell or ssh from qtcreator
<bigcalm> Is there a step I missed?
<bigcalm> iain@snafu2:~$ adb shell
<bigcalm> error: insufficient permissions for device
<bigcalm> Unplugging/replugging the usb cable fixed the adb shell problem
<bigcalm> But I still can't ssh from qtcreator
<bigcalm> Output of detecting devices in qtcreator http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6039514/
<bzoltan> bigcalm:  you might need to go to the Devices tab and redetect the device and enable the development mode again
<bigcalm> bzoltan: this is the output of clicking enable developer mode: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6039518/
<bzoltan> bigcalm: adb shell;apt-get update; apt-get update --fix-missing
<bigcalm> Ta
<bigcalm> It does make me wonder why it got into that state
<bzoltan> bigcalm: for the request of many I made the "Enable development mode" lighter and faster ... the cost is that the image is out of sync withe Saucy archive, so people need to do manual update
<bigcalm> Ah, okay
<bigcalm> Thanks :)
<bzoltan>  bigcalm: I guess I will add back the updating part ... causes problems for too many
<bzoltan>  bigcalm: and sorry for the trouble :)
<bigcalm> bzoltan: not a problem really. I know everything is still somewhat fresh :)
<bigcalm> I'm just pleased that I can do ctrl+f12 once more :D
<bigcalm> Right, back to paid work :(
<cjwatson> bzoltan: pkcon install-local foo.click
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thanks
<seb128> cjwatson, hey
<seb128> cjwatson, do you still plan to add the icon/installed-size to the click manifest in august?
<cjwatson> seb128: eh, vacation intervened.  maybe I can squeeze it in on Friday ...
<seb128> cjwatson, next week is fine as well, just making sure it's still on your list (and having it in the next weeks would be useful, I need it to enable the click codepath in system settings)
<cjwatson> Right, understood
<cjwatson> icon is IIRC just a matter of convention, installed-size requires code
<seb128> cjwatson, icon would be a good start, I can't probably do without the installed-size (I'm going to eventually add code to get the actual size of directories, including app datas anyway)
<seb128> I can*
<bzoltan> cjwatson: is there something i do wrong? https://pastebin.canonical.com/96552/
<cjwatson> bzoltan: You're on a r/o system image, right?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: no
<cjwatson> Because it looks rather like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1217462
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217462 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "packagekit crashes when installing clicks on read-only image" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cjwatson> ah, maybe not quite
<cjwatson> bzoltan: it works for me, anyway (r/o system image after applying the fix for that bug)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I wonder if I need to implement two different installation script, one for RO and one for devmode
<bzoltan> ccjwatson:  I flashed dimage-touch
<bzoltan> cjwatson: so right now on cdimage-touch I need root access to install .click. Is that correct?
<lool> bzoltan cjwatson: seems like a CK issue
<lool> packagekit should be autospawned, but you don't have access because you're not considered a privileged user
<cjwatson> bzoltan: You shouldn't need two different scripts; please don't do that :)
<lool> I thought this was borken from unity session too, so kind of surprizing it does work actually
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Is this via adb or the terminal app?
<cjwatson> Or something else?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I am not doing it :) that is why I am asking how does it expected to work
<bzoltan>  cjwatson: adb
<cjwatson> bzoltan: You are absolutely not expected to need root access to install .click; I haven't tried cdimage-touch very recently but it worked for me not that long ago
<cjwatson> bzoltan: However I think you need somebody who understands the consolekit (etc.) level of things better than I do
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  OK, thanks. I keep receiving  bugs against the SDK that it does not support click installation...I wish to provide a solution for the application developers but i have no knowledge on how it should work.
<cjwatson> bzoltan: It should work as I described.  Occasionally there are bugs in the stack I'm depending on.
<bzoltan> cjwatson: right, thanks
<cjwatson> bzoltan: (pkcon is the command-line approach; there's also the PackageKit D-Bus API which is preferred for cases where you already have convenient D-Bus bindings.)
<asac> ogra_: what happened to the builds? floodgating worked it seems :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> lets see how 29.1 comes out, looks like 29 didnt even run through
<lool> is it the time already?
<ogra_> lool, 8:00 UTC is the build ... the dashboard picks up about 30-45min later
<lool> 8:02 indeed
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> there's a 29 build on cdimage
<ogra_> thats from last night
<ogra_> 29.1 is the oending one
<ogra_> *pending
<lool> cjwatson: is pkcon the way SDK should install a Click, or should it simply run click install?
<ogra_> it needs to run as phablet anyway
<ogra_> you want the dbus session address etc
<OrokuSaki> So... is pending or current built without pulse or something?
<lool> I don't think you need the dbus session address
<lool> it's more of a permission issue I suspect
<ogra_> if you want to run the app remotely after installing it you do
<OrokuSaki> Morning!
<ogra_> also the upstart session env
<ogra_> hey OrokuSaki
<OrokuSaki> Sup ogra!
<OrokuSaki> Trying pending for fun
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, pending and current have the new pulse setup now
<OrokuSaki> sweet!!!! gracias
<lool> hmm click install would need either root or clickpkg user I guess
<OrokuSaki> be back in 30 or an hour... tablet charging
<cjwatson> lool: pkcon or the packagekit api
<cjwatson> dbus api that is
<ogra_> but looking at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch/ the last build wasnt so great
<cjwatson> lool: the correct click install invocation to get user registration right is possible but awkward
<cjwatson> lool: and yes, click install would have to be started as root
<cjwatson> so the SDK must not rely on it
<cjwatson> (it needs to be clickpkg to unpack the files, and to be the user to register them)
<lool> barry: So I adb pushed systemimage/state.py and bag.py and I could see the update in system-image-cli -v -v --dry-run and then in the system settings, but I pressed download the UI just sat there rather than saying that the download was in progress; afterwards it did offer to reboot though, and it's now deploying
<lool> this might be due to the translation changes?  anyway, it's better than not working at all with daily-proposed
<lool> barry: would love if you could push this in the archive  :-)
<popey> Love the new first run tour! Well done whoever did that!
<ogra_> asac, i must say my local testing of 29.1 can't really confirm the bad looking dashboard (and i bet popey can't either for mako)
 * ogra_ thinks the image never worked that well before 
<rickspencer3> ogra_, did asac's message mean that there is a new image in current?
<popey> ogra_: dashboard?
<asac> ogra_: yes
<asac> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> !
<asac> ogra_: i assume they had landings
<popey> ogra_: i have 29.1 on mine..
<asac> of new apps and tests were not updated?
<asac> ogra_: did you check what changed on the image?
<popey> ogra_: network seems fudged on 29.1. I get an IP but it doesn't pass packets http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039923/
 * popey restarts network-manager
<asac> ogra_: i think a script to show diffs on the packages file for two builds would be nice :)
<asac> oSoMoN_: any idea if you landed something big on the browser front like yesterday?
<asac> oSoMoN_: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3825/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<asac> seems to be a bit unhappy
<asac> oSoMoN_: also maybe check with others i your team about the other apps: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3825/
<popey> the user agent changed didn't it?
<popey> "Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; Mobile) WebKit/537.21" is the UA now
<asac> popey: you say that might cause test failures?
<ogra_> asac, you mean the manifests ?
<ogra_> the seeds change so rarely that i never found it worth it .... i thought about that before
<oSoMoN_> asac: nothing big landed since last week, I’ll take a look at the failures
<popey> asac: looking at those tests, maybe not.
<popey> WARNING: ignoring unknown switch "--desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop"
<popey> thats interesting. when did that become deprecated?
<ogra_> when we switched to apparmor wrapping ? (did we for non click yet ?)
<popey> ah okay.
<ogra_> well, note the question marks in that sentence :)
<asac> oSoMoN_: nothing landed ... or nothing big :)?
<oSoMoN_> asac: actually, nothing (the last meaningful revision is from the 19th, all the other are automatic translation updates from LP)
<oSoMoN_> asac: looks like it might be a regression in the UITK, I’ll have a closer look
<asac> package diff seems to be: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039989/
<ogra_> asac, the android package was synced with phablet.u.c after being out of sync for a bit ... that might perhaps have some impact as well
<asac> oSoMoN_: yeah i suspect
<asac> ogra_: i think uitk feels like the most reasonable story given how many failures we see across the board
<ogra_> yeah, could be
<OrokuSaki> @ogra yep.. music app cannot play, not even with pulse shut off
<ogra_> how would it play  with pulse shut off ?
<OrokuSaki> play\pause no workie just like the report said. =)
<ogra_> pulse is the only audio service left now
<OrokuSaki> it did on my last image... from 8-27
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: can we get a couple of app autopilots run during sdk stack daily-release?
<asac> at best all :)?
<OrokuSaki> And it does not play with pulse running either
<asac> wonder if this would have been catched (in case it is an issue)
<ogra_> 0827 was only half there
<OrokuSaki> before it would play without pulse running, now it does not... that is my status report =)
<OrokuSaki> side stage works better though
<ogra_> 0829 is the first one with everything in proper order, all obsolete bits dropped and all new bits working (on the supported devices)
<ogra_> (wrt sound)
<OrokuSaki> ran 8-29.1
<ogra_> me too here
<OrokuSaki> do you have sound?
 * ogra_ likes the new phone app stack
<ogra_> sure
<OrokuSaki> hmmm
<OrokuSaki> I noticed on the report the music app couldn't play\pause for.. mako or something
<Mirv> sil2100: did you say something about eg. unity8 tests not possible to run at the moment for sdk? is it the dependency chains?
<w-flo> oh. qcom has some proprietary lib that enables the sound device... the android HAL used to use that lib so sound worked. Now we have only ALSA left, that part is missing (and calling into proprietary libs from the kernel is not allowed).. maybe I can add a simple call-proprietary-lib-tool on startup :/
 * ogra_ ddoesnt have any music on the phone ... i re-flash/wipe to often
<OrokuSaki> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3825/music-app-autopilot/
<OrokuSaki> no pause\play
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, i think thats just because the buttons are gone from the UI
<ogra_> the new music app doesnt show any UI elements if you dont have music imported
<ogra_> i would guess the test was just not updated
<Laney> mpt: howdy. Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#A.2BIBw-Reset_Phone.2BIB0- — the alert text for the second entry is the same as the first. I guess that's not intended.
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, oh, in that specific report: Error: "Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.
<oSoMoN_> asac: when running some webbrowser-app tests locally on maguro, I’m seeing this error message, which seems to confirm my suspicion of a regression in the UITK: file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Panel.qml:333: Error: Cannot assign to non-existent property "savedLocked"
<AskUbuntu> can you provide factory image for samsung galaxy s duos device | http://askubuntu.com/q/338850
<mpt> Laney, thanks, fixed. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings?action=diff&rev2=47&rev1=46>
<seb128> mpt, hey, did you see my question/note about silent mode and how to enable it yesterday? do you want me to open a bug somewhere to track that?
<mpt> seb128, I didn't. I was assuming it had a hardware switch.
<seb128> mpt, hum, I'm not sure that's a right assumption
<seb128> well, even if it has we probably need a piece of UI to see the status/confirm it?
<seb128> on my android phone there is a dialog that is display that let you see flight mode/silent mode/... when you keep the power button pressed some seconds
<asac> oSoMoN: thx
<wellsb> I've posted new screenshots of blackjack app: https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/CS5ppRPo3TW
<OrokuSaki> @okra Hmmm I have the UI an I have one song... gstreamer... is it me or is it the build?
<OrokuSaki> gstreamer is.. a codec?
<OrokuSaki> or a library to play music like ffdshow?
<rsalveti> ogra_: 29.1 is a good one
<ogra_> rsalveti, not according to the dashboard though
<rsalveti> new phone-app, improved pulse support and a few other fixes
<rsalveti> yeah, details :P
<rsalveti> guess we need to adjust the test cases for that as well
<lool> barry: doing another run from the UI; cli reports build number: 20130834, but UI offers Version 20130834 for download; dowload failed for blacklist in the first try, trying again
<ogra_> rsalveti, that, and seems popey saw wlan issues
<lool> barry: and again on second try; so seems like a bug
<lool> barry: I'm against daily-proposed with the two files I mentioned deployed on the device
<OrokuSaki> Can't play a wav file either... mixer has no volume control, stays muted
<OrokuSaki> msm-audio does show up in alsamixer
<lool> barry: I get Download failed: /tmp/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz
<lool> stgraber: ^
<OrokuSaki> lets try aplay
<dholbach> alecu, ralsina: does searching/installing/launching click apps work for you in today's image?
<dholbach> it didn't work for me on today's image - I couldn't find the xda app for example
<lool> barry: BTW /var/log/system-image/client.log is empty
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040179/
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: do you know about contacts search in the contacts-app?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, maybe not, whats the issue?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I can't find a search box
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, flashing right now
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I have a 400 contacts list to stress it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: faster and dialer doesn't hang (although I had tons of messages I filled it up with too and with the backend change lost)
<OrokuSaki> @ogra "Failed to drain stream: Timeout" when playing a wav
<ogra_> well, is pulse running ?
<ogra_> you could try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log (as phablet user) and file a bug with the collected data
<OrokuSaki> yeah.... can you try paplay with a wav? What happens with you?
<OrokuSaki> I started pulse as phablet with pulseaudio --start
<OrokuSaki> waited for it to start.. then used paplay
<lool> barry: ah hold on, this might relate to me getting switched back to daily since I got an updated client.ini from the upgrade, tricky
<ogra_> paplay should work
<OrokuSaki> hmmmm
<OrokuSaki> I noticed in alsamixer a soundcard was missing... I guess that is what changed
<OrokuSaki> I had 2.. one for lxc or something and the other was msm-audio, now I have 1
<rsalveti> ogra_: popey: do we have bugs for the wlan issues?
<rsalveti> let me also flash my mako
<ogra_> i dont think so
<popey> not yet
<popey> happy to file
<lool> barry: same problem after changing to daily-proposed
 * popey reflashes mako to test 
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, seems search not enable here either
<bigcalm> Powered off Galaxy Nexus. Pressing power button shows battery state image. Long pressing does the same upon release. Is this a weirdness of the phone or an issue for ere?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I'll log a bug
<pmcgowan> boiko, are you working on contacts ui?
<cjwatson> dholbach: Hm, yeah, now I'm seeing the same thing bzoltan was earlier, after upgrading
<lool> bigcalm: remove USB cable and try holding the power button for a couple of seconds after battery shows up
<rsalveti> I like the new phone app
<lool> s/and/or
<Mirv> boiko: hi! I've the qtpim update ready and smoke-tested, I'd need someone to sponsor it https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/saucy/qtpim-opensource-src/new_snapshot/+merge/182874
<sergiusens> rsalveti: a lot smoother and less invasive to the eyes IMO
<rsalveti> yeah
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, did you see the edges tour?
<rsalveti> yeah, awesome
<bigcalm> lool: this is with the usb cable not plugged in
<cjwatson> dholbach,bzoltan: I think this is a seed bug - the touch images need to have packagekit proper rather than python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat
<lool> bigcalm: odd; I don't have Galaxy Nexus but have something similar with USB cable plugged on N7 where I have to time the power button right to boot it
<lool> bigcalm: don't know for USB unplugged then, sorry
<bigcalm> This is getting weirder. Just pressed the power button and it showed the battery state again. But this time is showing it as though it's being charged. Also, the back of the phone, around the camera area, is hot!
<dholbach> cjwatson, wow - well spotted - I'll try that out in a bit
<bigcalm> Time to pull the batter
<lool> bzoltan: did you log a bug for the pkcon issue with packagekit dbus activation?  would be good to escalate this one
<bigcalm> y
<olli> lool, the 2A power supply might help
<rsalveti> ogra_: we can now move away from the jenkins build, the android tarball is already reflecting the latest stuff
<cjwatson> lool: I'm already fixing it
<lool> cjwatson: ah cool; wasn't sure
<sergiusens> rsalveti: \o/
<cjwatson> At least I'm pretty sure this is the cause
<jdstrand> sergiusens: is there a sorta one stop shop for all the click packages you are working on? I'd like to test apparmor policy on all of them
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, please ping me if you get msm-audio working
<lool> cjwatson: oh just saw your line about packagekit above
<popey> bigcalm: probably run away process which ate the cpu and sucked the battery
<popey> bigcalm: commonly ueventd is the runaway process in question, but can also be unity8
<cjwatson> lool: /var/lib/sudo is mode 041777 on today's system image.  Did the initrd fix not land in time?
<lool> cjwatson: it didn't; next image will have it
<bigcalm> popey: I should this happen if I have turned the phone off with a long press of the power button?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/click/?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ie, you gave me an app specific URL for dropping letters yesterday. how can I enumerate the apps?
<cjwatson> lool: OK, good
<popey> bigcalm: well, if the battery is well and truly dead it may not have enough juice to power up
<lool> cjwatson: I had a typo and the android package had a FTBFS, these things delayed it too much, but .1 image has it
<bigcalm> popey: fully battery
<popey> (also common)
<lool> or even 29 image
<popey> bigcalm: hmm, not seen that but i dont have a gnex
<jdstrand> sergiusens: perfect, thanks! :)
<lool> cjwatson: we don't have a transition snippet, but I don't think we care
<cjwatson> lool: I don't think it's needed
<bigcalm> popey: I'm starting to wonder if anybody does :P
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'll try to remember this one-- I'm pretty sure you gave it to me once before :)
<popey> bigcalm: ogra_ has one, and i think davmor2 does too
<cjwatson> lool: Incidentally, if I remount rw and install a package then go back to ro, do you know if the system image upgrader will notice and make sure to deploy a full image?
<cjwatson> Or if there's some way to force it?
<lool> cjwatson: it wont
<popey> rsalveti: where do you want this network manager bug filed?
<ogra_> rsalveti, awesome, i'll try to figure out the cdimage stuff then
<bigcalm> davmor2 is on holiday. But he has his irssi proxy set up the same as mine. So just by saying his name, he's getting emails :D
<lool> cjwatson: there is a bug open to force a full, but don't think it's done; what it should notice in the future is when you're in writable_image mode, it should offer to switch back to read-only by deploying a full
<lool> cjwatson: but these are future features
<rsalveti> popey: can be against the nm package itself, or the touch-preview-images
<popey> bigcalm: poor davmor2
<popey> ok rsalveti
<sergiusens> jdstrand: no sweat... I've been looking at some other apps that are arch dependant and it seems they only use it to create the launcher... so I might add those soon too (they'll be in that list)
<lool> cjwatson: it's covered in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1208909 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1192575 I think
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1208909 in Ubuntu system image "Add support for forcing full image update" [High,Fix committed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1192575 in Ubuntu system image "Support for changing channels and reinstalling" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<bigcalm> Are there plans to add an image (animated or otherwise) after the Google logo and before the phone is useable? I would love to know that my phone is actually booting and not just dead
<rsalveti> popey: is the issue that's not asking for password?
<rsalveti> the interesting thing is that it worked just fine with maguro
<rsalveti> but with mako it's not asking for the AP password
<popey> rsalveti: no, probem is that it has an IP but I can't ping out of the phone
<rsalveti> hm, rifght
<rsalveti> let me reboot this
<popey> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1218365
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218365 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network half-working after flashing mako 20130829.1" [Undecided,New]
<popey> rsalveti: added a comment, the default route looks screwy to me
<lool> cjwatson: I've apt-get installed packagekit after reproducing the pkcon install-local issue, pulled quite some packages and got a bunch some conffile prompts, rebooted read-only and could confirm that it proceeds now!
<lool> cjwatson: good catch
<lool> I hadn't passed --no-install-recommends; it pulled:gdebi-core libelfg0 libglib2.0-bin libglib2.0-data packagekit packagekit-backend-aptcc python-apt python-chardet python-debian python-six python3-packagekit
<lool> hope the conffile stuff didn't matter
<lool> bzoltan: so pkcon should work soon; when relevant packagekit packages are pulled in the image and image is rebuilt
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awe: bug 1218365
<ubot5> bug 1218365 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network half-working after flashing mako 20130829.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218365
<rsalveti> that's with 3g and wifi
<awe> ogra_, ^^
<awe> ogra_, oops, forgot to ping you... we're on mumble
<ogra_> oops
 * ogra_ rushes to the office
<cjwatson> lool: recommends makes no difference
<cjwatson> lool: I guess I can always flash cdimage-touch and then ubuntu-system to force it ...
<lool> cjwatson: yeah, just mentioning it case it did since we're not pulling them in the touch image I think
<lool> cjwatson: you could try changing /etc/ubuntu-build to version 0, this should be enough to force system-image to do a full
<lool> cjwatson: BTW you can flash ubuntu-system directly too  :-)
<cjwatson> Doesn't that try for a delta if it can?
<lool> there wont be a delta from version 0
<lool> but it will try  :-)
<cjwatson> Oh, sure, I meant that flashing ubuntu-system without changing /etc/ubuntu-build wouldn't work here
<lool> cjwatson: flashing ubuntu-system with phablet-flash shouldn't look at etc/ubuntu-build all?  not sure I got that last one
<cjwatson> lool: I didn't get any conffile prompts, fwiw
<cjwatson> lool: What I mean is that I have seen "phablet-flash ubuntu-system" use deltas
<lool> I meant either you may use system-image on the image after setting ubuntu-build to 0, or you may phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<cjwatson> I'm fairly sure
<lool> uh
<lool> it shouldn't
<cjwatson> Maybe I was hallucinating
<cjwatson> I've not really stopped working very much this week so it's possible :-P
<lool> nah, just checked the code in bzr and it doesn't
<lool> it only looks for "full" images in the json, and it doesn't poke at the current version to compute deltas either
<asac> ogra_: seb128: so is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app in main or universe :)
<asac> the launchpad page is a bit sneaky in that it says "release (universe)", but Component: main :)
<asac> cjwatson: ?
<seb128> asac, universe
<cjwatson> asac: look at +publishinghistory for the latest thing
<asac> seb128: and what does "Component:* main" mean?
<seb128> cjwatson, " *actual publishing details may vary in this distribution, these are just the package defaults. "
<cjwatson> I think that's probably the component in the source or something.  I can check if you like
<seb128> ups
<cjwatson> But universe is correct
<seb128> asac, ^
<asac> oh right :)
<asac> hehe
<seb128> cjwatson, sorry
<asac> probably bogus component
<asac> wonder who got that wrong :)
<asac> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> asac: nobody got it wrong - packages do not typically explicitly say universe
<cjwatson> asac: this is usually applied in overrides
<asac> cjwatson: hmm. i see
<asac> for a momoent i thought Component: was what "Section: is"
<cjwatson> it's more obvious if you look at something like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trn4 where the Component listed is not an Ubuntu one
<asac> right
<asac> its the debian componbent
<asac> i now remember
<asac> i think :)
<cjwatson> It's one of those things that makes perfect sense when you know the model and is a bit surprising when you don't.  Anyway
<cjwatson> lool: uploaded ubuntu-touch-meta with the extra packagekit dep
<alecu> dholbach: I just flashed with "phablet-flash cdimage-touch --wipe", and after enabling network and trying a search I can see both apps
<alecu> dholbach: xda gets stuck when installing, I suppose due to the bug in packagekit that was fixed yesterday
<cjwatson> lool: deltas> I guess I misread the output
<alecu> dholbach: which image did you flash?
<lool> cjwatson: packagekit >> thanks
<cjwatson> alecu: try "sudo apt-get install packagekit" first
<cjwatson> (will be fixed in the next image)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: hey, so I'm finding a few bugs with the click packaging. should I file them somewhere?
<lool> tedg: would you think you could handle https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1215478 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215478 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "upstart-app-launch-desktop hook fails when ~/.local/share/applications doesn't exist" [High,New]
<jdstrand> sergiusens: if so, where?
<alecu> cjwatson: you are right, this is the error in the downloader log: "Failed to contact PackageKit: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PackageKit: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Cannot launch daemon, file not found or permissions invalid"
<lool> tedg: I first experienced it when we were deploying clicks; it doesn't seem to be present in the current way we setup images, but it seems a trivial robustness fix; would be safer/more efficient if you'd prepare the mkdir mp if you don't mind  :-)
<alecu> cjwatson: perhaps we can have unity-scope-click depend on packagekit?
<tedg> lool, Yeah, I thought we fixed that when cjwatson reviewed the code... but perhaps that was something else.
<lool> tedg: I reproduced with current versin at least; recipe in the latest comment
<tedg> lool, We reshuffled some code, I'm guessing the fix got lost in the reshuffle.
<lool> ack
<cjwatson> alecu: No, I fixed it in ubuntu-touch-meta instead.
<cjwatson> alecu: unity-scope-click would be the wrong place for this; it should only depend on the API and the details of which PK implementation is present should be dealt with by the system (i.e. the metapackages).
<dholbach> alecu, --pending
<alecu> cjwatson: ack. Now I installed packagekit, and pkcon exits ok, but the package is not installed right.
<alecu> cjwatson: the package folder is created (ie, 0.1.5), but it's empty
<alecu> sergiusens: is --pending installing the RO images?
<alecu> dholbach: I'll try reflashing with --pending
<dholbach> I'm just doing a dist-upgrade and installing packagekit
<dholbach> to try how that changes things
<cjwatson> alecu: seems to work for me ...
<cjwatson> alecu: which package exactly?
<cjwatson> (url)
<dholbach> oh, there's a 29.1 image - I'll try that
<dholbach> in any case: no dice up until now
<boiko> pmcgowan: renato is the one who owns the address-book-app, but salem_ is doing some UI improvements on it
<balloons> ping nik90_
<boiko> Mirv: I will test that one
<alecu> cjwatson: https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119/xda-developers-app/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.5.click?noauth=1
<alecu> cjwatson: I've flashed this morning with "phablet-flash cdimage-touch --wipe", I'm trying now with "--pending"
<pmcgowan> salem_, do you know about having search enabled in the new contacts app?
<cjwatson> alecu: Seems to work for me with pkcon
<cjwatson> (today's ubuntu-system with packagekit installed)
<salem_> pmcgowan, it's not yet implemented.
<pmcgowan> salem_, is there an eta for it? a bit of a regression
<cjwatson> alecu: Let me know if you need me to try with cdimage-touch
<alecu> cjwatson: are you using ubuntu-system?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> Usually ubuntu-system is a strictly tougher test though :-)
<alecu> great
<rsalveti> awe: cyphermox: tedg: bug 1218385
<ubot5> bug 1218385 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network indicator doesn't ask for the AP password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218385
<awe> tedg, ^^
<Mirv> boiko: it got sponsored now!
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_ https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/libqtfolks1--/+merge/182900
<awe> rsalveti, on mako, my Wi-Fi toggle is set to 'off'
<boiko> Mirv: ok :)
<lool> jdstrand: evilapp isn't in appstore?
<awe> even though the NM props are enabled
<awe> ;(
<rsalveti> seems it's always showing itself as off by default
<rsalveti> at least I get that at every first boot
<jdstrand> lool: not yet, no
<awe> oh yea, and networka appear in the list
<awe> s/networka/networks/
<jdstrand> lool: it has compiled code. waiting on tha to be worked out
<tedg> Hmm, I think that Unity 8 is still the secret agent there, right dednick?
<tedg> I wonder if having two messed it up.
<dednick> tedg: it does
<awe> tedg, did the indicator change wrt to the wifi toggle?
<tedg> awe, No
<awe> hmmm
<tedg> But the thing that did change is we installed our stub secret agent.
<awe> mine shows off, yet networks are listed, and NM's props show enabled
<salem_> pmcgowan, christina said she needs to talk to oren about it. We dont have the visual design for it yet.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can we safely remove that?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well no one directly depends on it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: salem_ ^^
<sergiusens> salem_: can we remove libqtfolks1 from the images?
<sergiusens> it only depends on the seed
<tedg> rsalveti, Can you see if "stop indicator-secret-agent" does anything?  I'd also be curious if it had data in its log.
<salem_> sergiusens, I think so, phone-app was the only package depending on it. I believe it's safe to remove it.
<salem_> boiko, ^
<jdstrand> sergiusens: some of the apps are missing policy groups. should I file bugs?
<rsalveti> tedg: will check
<tedg> We may need to disable it until we transition.
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes please
<tedg> I thought it'd be benign...
<jdstrand> sergiusens: where shall I?
<boiko> sergiusens: yeah, I think it can be removed
<rsalveti> alright
<sergiusens> jdstrand: that's a good question, either an umbrella one to touch-preview-images or to each lp project individually
<jdstrand> sergiusens: shall I assign you?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> thanks
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ah, last time I went through this we weren't on the pulse image, no libqtgstreamer-0.10-0 isn't pulled in
<ogra_> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040362/  .... comapre-manifests
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti 3 packages need to be in universe to get the PPA out https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=saucy
<rsalveti> tedg: worked fine after stopping indicator-secret-agent
<ogra_> asac, what do you think ? should we just pull them into universe and finally get rid of the PPA ? ^^^
<asac> ogra_: well, the deadline for that was like 1 month ago, so if its doable, do it :)
<asac> but talk to folks about their apps :)
<sergiusens> asac: their apps?
<asac> wait a bit
<sergiusens> asac: oh... the 3 things in there are demo content
<asac> sergiusens: check with bfiller. i think we either agreed to remove them
<asac> or to remove stuff from it so it can go into archive
<tedg> rsalveti, Okay, I'll disable that upstart job for now.  We'll migrate to it when the Unity 8 stuff is fully ready.
<ogra_> asac, like sergiusens says, all demo content ... imho that can as well dangle around in universe
<sergiusens> asac: right, forgot... ogra_ demo-content can't go into the archive as it is
<asac> ogra_: is it ok licensing wise?
<asac> i know that was one concern
<asac> that we ship like copyrighted movie images :)
<ogra_> why not ? it is in a public PPA so it cant really have anything offending or illegal
<asac> i think archive is a bit tighter about what is OK and what not than ppa ;)
<ogra_> not really
<asac> in practice at leaast (in theory you are right i guess)
<asac> ogra_: yeah, lets wait for bfiller :)
<asac> bfiller: ah ... as we speak :)
<ogra_> speaking of the devil
<asac> bfiller: we wondered about demo-assetys and webapps-demo
<asac> was that cleaned up so we can move it to universe/archive?
<asac> or did we say we kick it out?
<asac> (or neither)
<bfiller> asac: I think we said we don't need demo-assets
<bfiller> asac: and that webapps-demo should be renamed and added to the archive
<ogra_> the image will look quite empty though
<ogra_> without the demo assets
<asac> bfiller: what name?
<asac> bfiller: can you just do it, or do you need help by ogra/didrocks to get this changed?
<ogra_> isnt sintel completely open ?
<bfiller> asac: I need to find the email thread we had going on this topic a while back, can't remember
<ogra_> we could just drop the other movies
<asac> bfiller: yeah that would be cool. i also have pretty vague memories only :)
<ogra_> bfiller, the demos are the last bits that make us keep the PPA now (which is why it came up)
<bfiller> yup
<bfiller> wil look into it after off my calls
<rsalveti> bfiller: check latest image
<bfiller> pmcgowan: might have some recollection of that ^^^^
<ogra_> bfiller, btw, the new phone stuff is *beautyful* !! great work
<bfiller> ogra_: thanks :)
<pmcgowan> asac, webapps will be redone, not sure if we want those "demo" packages once they are
<sergiusens> awe: rsalveti cyphermox so far, that fix seems to be working a lot better
<sergiusens> awe: rsalveti cyphermox twice so far and got my gprs setup in less than 30 secs
<ogra_> do we have a plan what happens if there comes one moe ?
<ogra_> *more
<ogra_> err
 * ogra_ notes that the top panel is now packed with icons
<pmcgowan> ogra_, asac webapps demo should become individual click packages for real webapps
<rsalveti> sergiusens: great
<ogra_> that was rather out of order
<rsalveti> the bluetooth one seems to be quite unstable as weel
<rsalveti> well
<cyphermox> sergiusens: aye
<dholbach> cjwatson, alecu, lool, reflashed with --pending, dist-upgraded, installed packagekit, but I still don't see click apps in the scope
<lool> dholbach: so you tap the SEARCH button at the top of Apps screen on the right of the Home scope, and then search for e.g. "xda" or "hello" and you dont see anything?
<lool> dholbach: or you install stuff, and then it stops at some point?
<alecu> dholbach: may I see your .cache/unity-scope-click.log ?
<dholbach> lool, normally it would just show up, but searching doesn't show it either
<lool> dholbach: FYI, things are backed up and restored nowadays, so for a true wipe you need --no_backup; not that it would help here, just mentioning it while I think of it
<sergiusens> lool: --no-backup
<lool> dholbach: I'm flashing a ./phablet-flash ubuntu-system --revision -1 --no_backup
<lool> sergiusens: --no_backup is what I get here
<lool> sergiusens: --no-backup fails  :-)
<sergiusens> lool: ohhh... blast :-/
<lool> sergiusens: happier if you change it to --no-backup though
<dholbach> alecu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040437/
<sergiusens> dholbach: dumb question, but are you on a network?
<alecu> ditto
<alecu> dholbach: I just flashed like you did (with--pending), and had to connect twice, because somehow I got disconnected
<sergiusens> dholbach: with cable plugged in and if you have wifi on lappy, run phablet-network
<dholbach> sergiusens, yes
<alecu> since I never got my network password asked, I resorted to: nmcli -pretty dev wifi connect <myssid> password <mypass>
<dholbach> sergiusens, using the browser just worked
<ogra_> well, there are wlan issues on todays image
<ogra_> (if i understand the backlog right., removing /usr/share/upstart/sessions/indicator-secret-agent.conf and rebooting should work)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: have you noticed that during the bootup with NM 0ubuntu20, ofono crashes?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: hmm, let me check the logs
<cyphermox> check /var/crash too
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I have the 1 network manager .crash
<sergiusens> cyphermox: want it?
<cyphermox> yeah, why not
<jodh> slangasek, ogra_, rsalveti: fyi - bug 1218415
<cyphermox> I still don't know how I'm going to retrace them though, seems like the porter box doesn't want to load a chroot for me
<ubot5> bug 1218415 in linux-maguro (Ubuntu) "upstart needs subreaper prctl support for touch kernels < v3.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218415
<ogra_> jodh, omg ...
<ogra_> jodh, that means even more kernel hacks for our community ports :(
<rsalveti> yeah
<jodh> ogra_: well technically it doesn't *need* it, but it would be extremely helpful
<slangasek> jodh: hmm.  I thought we had "sensible" fallback behavior when we don't have subreaper?
<rsalveti> at least it seems to be just a small patch
<sergiusens> cyphermox: well in case it's useful http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/_usr_sbin_NetworkManager.0.crash
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox> yep, I'll manage
<ogra_> but they also need apparmor now
<jodh> slangasek: yes, we don't hard-enforce, but the point is that currently some touch kernels are >3.4 and some are not (nexus 7 = 3.1)
<ogra_> the patchset grows
<sergiusens> cyphermox: let me run it a couple more times, but it's only one crash from multiple runs
<dholbach> alecu, does it work for you now?
<rsalveti> ogra_: is apparmor really required?
<slangasek> jodh: but if the fallback is sensible, is it worth worrying about backporting subreaper?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ack
<slangasek> rsalveti: absolutely, the app isolation model relies on it heavily
<lool> sergiusens: hmm no preinstalled clicks in 28.1?
<jodh> slangasek: maybe not, but it could well confuse folk comparing two different touch systems as behaviour would be different
<rsalveti> I mean, would it work without apparmor?
<ogra_> rsalveti, not really
<rsalveti> sigh
<sergiusens> lool: image based upgrad image?
<ogra_> you can slightly evil hack around it by modifying all .desktop files
<slangasek> I doubt we have complete failure handling in the absence of apparmor... if you don't have apparmor, you don't have the Touch platform so there's really no reason to fail gracefully in that case
<lool> sergiusens: ./phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no_backup
<ogra_> and remove the aa-exec
<jdstrand> that won't work with application lifecycle
<ogra_> slangasek, tell that to our 60 or whatnot ports
<jdstrand> (cause upstart doesn't use the desktop files). the evil hack there is modifying the upstart job
<alecu> dholbach: after playing with nmcli to connect, I got the scope to work. And, I was able to start the installation of the xda app.
<lool> sergiusens: hmm seems it didn't have latest apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<ogra_> slangasek, of which some still work with a 2.x kernel
<rsalveti> slangasek: right, but forcing porters to backport apparmor to a bunch of different kernels is really painful
<rsalveti> just to get touch working
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> I'd prefer that for a product, apparmor would be a requirement
<jdstrand> fyi, jjohansen added some preliminary notes on how to do the backport. also, apparmor upstream keeps track of a bunch of patches for different kernel versions
<alecu> dholbach: but it seems to be failing again on the installation, I'll check exactly how after this UDS session.
<rsalveti> but not for porters
<dholbach> ok
<jjohansen> rsalveti: the porting all the way back to 3.0 is done
<slangasek> ogra_: just because people will try running Touch on kernels that don't provide functionality that's part of our fundamental design doesn't mean we should cripple the platform to support them
<rsalveti> jjohansen: I know, but we have different kernels using 3.1, 3.2, 3.3, even 2.x
<ogra_> jjohansen, well, many of our porters just find their way around ... but most are not kernel hackers
<rsalveti> and the porter might not necessarily know how to deal with kernel issues and backporting
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> lool: why don't you use the unstable channel?
<rsalveti> slangasek: not saying we should cripple the platform, just saying it'd be nice for it to work without apparmor as well
<rsalveti> with some restrictions
<ogra_> ++
<slangasek> I think that counts as crippling the platform ;)
 * ogra_ would call it "adding options" 
<jdstrand> rsalveti: it can work without apparmor. there are notes in the porting guide on how to do it. but the port is not finished until apparmor is integrated
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: right, that's fine
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> I just don't want it to not work at all without apparmor
<jdstrand> rsalveti: the requirement is for click packages
<jdstrand> rsalveti: because click packages have unreviewed code
<jdstrand> everything else should work
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> everything else
<rsalveti> soon everything will be click apps
<lool> sergiusens: we don't have an unstable channel yet?
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> rsalveti: not sure if you saw this-- I added it this week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress#AppArmor
<rsalveti> no, not yet
<jdstrand> rsalveti: and jjohansen added the notes on how to patch older kernels
<lool> sergiusens: I wanted to test a read-only image specifically
<sergiusens> lool: isn't daily-proposed built out of /pending?
<ogra_> thats cool
<lool> sergiusens: Yes
<lool> sergiusens: I could try this again
 * ogra_ knew the aa entry but not the patching guide 
<lool> sergiusens: just trying to understand whether daily / /current worked or not
<rsalveti> jdstrand: cool, quite a nice set of instructions
<sergiusens> lool: that' what I meant with unstable... I'll install that
<jdstrand> ogra_: jj added it later
<jdstrand> thanks
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> feel a bit better now :-)
<ogra_> really nice
<jdstrand> ok good :)
<NYL> hi :)
<lool> sergiusens: will also switch to daily-proposed now, was just wondering why preinstalled clicks were gone
<lool> sergiusens: cause I was also expecting click installation to work with that image, and that seemed like a possible explanations
<NYL> any nexus s users around? :)
<sergiusens> lool: I tried yesterday's and it seemed to be related to pkit
<lool> dholbach: so I can't get things to work with 28.1 either (/current)
 * ogra_ notes that cjwatson just added policykit to the touch seed ... you might want to install it 
<lool> packagekit
<Laney> mardy: howdy, just wondering if you have a recipe for creating a symlink in qmake?
<ogra_> oh, right
<ogra_> some kit with p
<ogra_> :P
<lool> but I got things working before that, which is why I'm puzzled
<dholbach> lool, 29.1 the same - it seems like packagekit needs to be installed
<lool> maybe because I installed packagekit-dbg while debugging
<dholbach> there was also some speculation about some network issues
<lool> I've installed packagekit too now
<dholbach> but that doesn't seem to be a problem for me
<lool> dholbach: I can find packages in the appstore and they download for me at least
<lool> dholbach: in every single case
<dholbach> wow
<ogra_> no, thats only on the 29 images
<dholbach> I can't get them to show up
<lool> dholbach: adb shell and ping stuff from there perhaps?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I'm checking for crashes in my test script, none so far
<dholbach> lool, I could do an apt-get upgrade and stuff :)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: alright
<lool> dholbach: so after installing packagekit and up-to-date apparmor, I can install it, but it fails to open; grr
<lool> dholbach: no moving to 29.1
<lool> via daily-proposed
<dholbach> I still can't see it in the lens :/
<dholbach> scope
<ogra_> lool, anything in /var/crash ?
<lool> too many old bugs still in this 28.1 image (I thought more fixes had made it there)
 * ogra_ just notices some upstart applauncher stuff in there 
<lool> dholbach: so after unlocking, you pull to see Apps on the right, then you tap SEARCH, then you type "hello" and you don't see the ubuntu logo hello world app proposed?
<jdstrand> lool: what is 'it'?
<lool> jdstrand: in the 28.1 image
<jdstrand> lool: no, you said 'but it fails to open'
<jdstrand> lool: what is 'it' in that context?
<dholbach> lool, nope
<lool> jdstrand: the app that I just install
<jdstrand> lool: right, which app :)
<lool> jdstrand: this was with /current (28.1) from daily (read-only); then added easyprof update + ran hooks + installed packagekit, it did install but got a manifest error
<lool> jdstrand: hello I thnk
<lool> xda wouldn't show up anymore for some reason
<lool> only showed once
<lool> now flashing daily-proposed 29.1
<jdstrand> lool: what version of apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu do you have?
<lool> jdstrand: I upgraded to 1.0.21
<jdstrand> ok. well I tried hello-world just now on grouper on non-ro, and it worked
<lool> jdstrand: yeah, probably the changes I did weren't enough; 28.1 seems too old even with these two changes
<dholbach> jdstrand, is "non-ro" what I get when I use --pending?
<lool> let's see how 29.1 fares
<lool> dholbach: yes
<jdstrand> I am trying the other apps now-- there are a few apparmor dbus denials but the apps still open
<sergiusens> jdstrand: lool I'm installing daily-proposed without backup right now, first thing after network setup is installing that app
<lool> sergiusens: same here
<dholbach> I even used -b --wipe to be sure
<lool> sergiusens: but you'll beat me as usual
<jdstrand> dholbach: I think so-- I don't think we are on ro yet, but lool would know better
<dholbach> lool, sergiusens: be nice guys - no beating please!
<lool> jdstrand: we're switching like tomorrow; well people can still use the cdimage images afterwards
<lool> but we want to recommend the new ro ones
<lool> dholbach: :-)
<jdstrand> right, I'm just using the default atm
<lool> jdstrand: would be good to try the read-only ones since we're about to switch the default  :-)
<jdstrand> lool: I've been meaning to. what is the phablet-flash command?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cyphermox: 3g data connection should in theory be enabled by default right after boot, right?
<cyphermox> yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> there's no way to disable/enable it anymore via indicator
<cyphermox> with very little delay
<sergiusens> rsalveti: just not the default gw if you are on wifi too
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sure there is
<rsalveti> not with 29.1
<rsalveti> I can only enable/disable wifi
<lool> jdstrand: ubuntu-system as first arg
<sergiusens> rsalveti: confirmed, not there
<cyphermox> the mobile switch was dropped? I thought it was just at the end of the menu?
<rsalveti> not there at all
<cyphermox> that's bad... we should definitely keep it
<NYL> installing ubuntu in virtualbox
<NYL> how much ram will the build need
<Jesse-> does anyone know if a LG-P500h
<Jesse-> can run ubuntu phone?
<lool> sergiusens: can confirm, no preinstalled apps in 29.1 either
<lool> sergiusens: could download xda app, but couldn't install it
<lool> now will try adding packagekit
<sergiusens> lool: seems that dash for apps only works after a reboot after enabling networking
<rsalveti> cyphermox: who remove it?
<rsalveti> tedg: ?
<cyphermox> no idea :P
<sergiusens> dholbach: ^^
<lool> sergiusens: it worked without reboot for me
<lool> sergiusens: at lesat I could search for xda
<lool> but it took a couple of seconds to appear
<cyphermox> if it was removed it's because someone asked for it to be removed, or it was part of the design for it not to be there
<NYL> maybe dash is now network bound xD
<tedg> rsalveti, It's never been in the design.  It was only there until the cellular settings landed.
<dholbach> sergiusens, lool: I still can't see the app - it's not auto-shown and not through searching - I'm happy to reflash or do whatever else
<cyphermox> seems far to go to turn mobile data off
<dholbach> (also on N7)
<cyphermox> but whatever ;)
<tedg> cyphermox, Seems like an odd thing to do :-)
<cyphermox> tedg: not really
<dholbach> just a little bit tied up in hosting sessions, taking notes, writing summaries of sessions of yesterday and other bits
<sergiusens> lool: dholbach jdstrand this is why it fails: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/$ pkcon install-local /usr/share/preinstalled/click/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_0.1.2.2_all.click
<sergiusens> Failed to contact PackageKit: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PackageKit: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Cannot launch daemon, file not found or permissions invalid
<cyphermox> I'm past my data limit for this month... I don't want extra charges :)
<sergiusens> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6040614/
<sergiusens> oops, meant to paste the bin :-/
<dholbach> aha!
<tedg> cyphermox, We've talked to your carrier and they think you should pay for more data ;-)
<dholbach> sergiusens, do you think you can file a bug about it?
<cyphermox> tedg: yeah I know ;) the problem is I don't have a spare 300$ on my
<cyphermox> *me
<lool> sergiusens: dist-upgrade should fix this one, tyring that
<NYL> 750mb data plan here
<NYL> xD
<lool> dholbach: I think that's the one Colin fixed earlier today
<sergiusens> lool: no apt-get :-P
<cyphermox> tedg: how's your french btw? :)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: is packagekit-plugin-click installed?
<dholbach> lool, aha
<lool> sergiusens: of course there is !
<rsalveti> cyphermox: maguro connected right after booting, after a clean flash + your packages
 * ogra_ agrees that not being able to turn off 3G easily is pretty awful and will get very expensive for many people 
<rsalveti> let me now try with wifi
<tedg> cyphermox, "fucking carriers" <- good I think ;-)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes
<rsalveti> yeah, I know it's not part of design, but we should keep that until we can enable/disable in the system settings
<sergiusens> jdstrand: but seems packagekit itself is missing
<NYL> on the nexus s on wich i try to run ubuntu goodness i have unlimited data plan
<ogra_> tedg, who made that decision ?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ah, that might do it. there might be a bug on that somewhere (perhaps ask cjwatson (context: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6040614/))
<tedg> ogra_, Well mpt writes the specs, but then they get reviewed.  If you want to object, you'd probably start with him.
<ogra_> tedg, the super cheapo  prepaid card i use for testing offers an 100MB limited flatrate  for 10 euro .... then each further MB costs serious money .... if i would just use it as i use my main phone with real flatrate i would end up with a 500 euro bill
<rsalveti> cyphermox: didn't connect to 3g automatically after rebooting with a valid wifi ap connection
<rsalveti> let me get the logs
<rsalveti> yeah, and that was the main reason we had a way to disable/enable that
<rsalveti> even if not part of the design
<tedg> ogra_, seems like you don't need a "quick mobile data off switch" you need a "permanent mobile data off switch"  ;-)
<tedg> The question isn't whether you should be able to turn it off, it's how often and how quickly.
<ogra_> tedg, i need a switch that allows me to enable it fast on demand, i i can stay within the 100MB limit
<lool> dholbach, sergiusens: with dist-upgrading, I can get to the "No manifest found" when opening the app now
<dholbach> ok
<lool> alecu, ralsina ^
<dholbach> I'll try
<sergiusens> lool: ok, that's alecu
<ralsina> lool: argh?
<ralsina> lool: that is a broken app (again)
<lool> ralsina: that's hello world
<ralsina> lool: at least hello world did that because it was broken 2 days ago
<lool> ralsina: but that's today
<lool> should be 0.6
<cjwatson> jdstrand: install packagekit
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I already fixed it in ubuntu-touch-meta, next image will have it
<cjwatson> sergiusens: ^-
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yup, ty
<jdstrand> cool
<sergiusens> shouldn't the app scope depend on packagekit?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sergiusens: awe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040628/
<rsalveti> with latest cyphermox packages, and with a valid wifi connection already in place
<rsalveti> rebooted, and now 3g data connection is not enabled
<dholbach> jdstrand, lool, sergiusens: --pending + dist-upgrade + installing packagekit + rebooting: it still doesn't show click apps and I can't search for them (on a N7)
<rsalveti> works fine if I don't have a wifi connection already in place
<rsalveti> Aug 29 15:13:34 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[770]: <debug> [1377789214.953753] [nm-settings-connection.c:1523] nm_settings_connection_read_and_fill_timestamp(): failed to read connection timestamp for 'd64bd694-4617-7e59-8927-fe9a15b99963': (3) Key file does not have key 'd64bd694-4617-7e59-8927-fe9a15b99963'
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hmmm, let me destory my wifi settings
<rsalveti> Aug 29 15:13:34 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[770]: <warn> (/ril_0) failed to disconnect modem: Operation already in progress
<jdstrand> dholbach: I saw something like that the other day. I had to play with which scopes were enabled
<dholbach> aha
<jdstrand> under Dash Plugins I think
<rsalveti> Aug 29 15:13:35 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[770]: <warn> OFONO connection failed: (32) Operation already in progress
<rsalveti> Aug 29 15:13:35 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[770]: <debug> [1377789215.65808] [nm-modem-ofono.c:515] translate_mm_error(): in translate_mm_error
<rsalveti> Aug 29 15:13:35 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[770]: <debug> [1377789215.65839] [nm-modem-ofono.c:541] translate_mm_error(): unmapped dbus error detected: 'org.ofono.Error.InProgress'
<rsalveti> Aug 29 15:13:35 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[770]: <info> (/ril_0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'unknown') [40 120 1]
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ^
<jdstrand> dholbach: in my case, I disabled one of them and rebooted. at the time reenabling it means clicking 'Enable' and rebooting
<cyphermox> rsalveti: that makes no sense, there is no link between wifi and 3G
<lool> ralsina, alecu: and I get it with xda app too
<sergiusens> lool: xda has the same manifest issue
<sergiusens> aha
<sergiusens> beat me
<rsalveti> cyphermox: I think it's just a race somehow
<alecu> lool, cjwatson: after installing packagekit, the installation succeeds, but the click directory is empty (/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall*/0.1.5)
<lool> sergiusens, dholbach: BTW I think the network issue is if you open the search box while wifi is not connected, then it doesn't work
<lool> I have to close it, then go back to it, and then it works
<rsalveti> cyphermox: because nm is already busy setting things up for wifi
<cyphermox> rsalveti: the only way this can be a race is if ofono is going something
<cyphermox> rsalveti: this is not an error from NM but from ofono
<rsalveti> it's saying it's already inprogress
<cyphermox> right
<awe> cyphermox, did you see popey's bug this morning?
<rsalveti> but why is it inprogress?
<cyphermox> yes
<awe> looks like things got really fubar'd
<cyphermox> rsalveti: how would I know?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: this is where we need ofono debug logs
<awe> in that default routes were setup for both 3g & wifi at the same time
<rsalveti> awe: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040628/
<dholbach> lool, sergiusens: network worked for me
<rsalveti> cyphermox: it's already in there
<rsalveti> both nm and ofono are with debug
<snwh> is there a command to reload the shell on the phone?
<awe> rsalveti, yea I saw... but it's kinda hard to debug a syslog w/out context!  ;)-
<rsalveti> awe: latest cyphermox packages, clean 29.1, set up a valid wifi connect, reboot
<rsalveti> with sim card that can do data connection
<awe> rsalveti, what does 'nmcli c' and ofono 'list-contexts' show?
<rsalveti> it fails to setup the data connection because ofono gives the inprogress error
<snwh> nevermind I got it
<rsalveti> awe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040660/
<rsalveti> awe: but I can connect just fine
<dholbach> jdstrand, that was it!
<dholbach> jdstrand, how can we auto-enable the click dash plugin?
<cyphermox> gah, this is ridiculous
<jdstrand> dholbach: oh, nice! :)
<awe> rsalveti, that's weird... it's showing the same gsm connection twice
<dholbach> ok, now I get "No manifest found for app_id: com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app"?
<awe> once with connected == "never"
<jdstrand> dholbach: that is a good question. in my case, I disabled it when I was playing around with it
<awe> and once with a time-stamp
<sergiusens> dholbach: now you are in the same place everyone else is
<jdstrand> dholbach: I just phablet-flashed this morning (without --pending) and then dist-upgraded and it was enabled
<dholbach> ok... where does the bug come from?
<dholbach> do we have a report for it?
<sergiusens> dholbach: lool is discussing with ralsina
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> thanks
<ralsina> dholbach, lool: alecu is looking into it
<alecu> dholbach: can you please try to do "ls /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall*/0.1.5"
<alecu> dholbach: do you have any files there?
<alecu> dholbach: afaict the click installer is failing (though it reports to the scope that it succeeded)
<dholbach> alecu, it's empty
<lool> alecu: I see both packages there personally
<dholbach> but I get this
<dholbach> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# click list --all | grep mhall
<dholbach> com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app	0.1.5
<lool> but the dirs are empty
<rsalveti> awe: yeah, cyphermox, any idea why that?
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040660/
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yes
<cyphermox> fixing now
<dholbach> lool, there's a .click in three
<dholbach> there
<rsalveti> cyphermox: also, see the logs, there's a ril_request_setup_data_call after removing the connection
<rsalveti> which makes no sense
<rsalveti> that's why it's in-progress
<cyphermox> no, it makes sense
<rsalveti> why?
<cyphermox> enable has ofono re-read the connections, and when one is found that was already there, it gets removed and re-added
<cyphermox> that's logic I kept from ifupdown
<rsalveti> right, but would that request a data call?
<cyphermox> but in this case, it's wrong because now this parsing happens more than just on startup
<cyphermox> rsalveti: it's not
<cyphermox> the data call is a previous request
<rsalveti> Aug 29 15:13:34 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[770]: <info> Activation (/ril_0) starting connection '/724031151801422/context1'
<rsalveti> oh, right
<rsalveti> then it removes and readd the file
<rsalveti> and tries to connect again
<rsalveti> so it should work once you fix this remove/add logic
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> basically, you got a connection already, so ofono tries to activate it when the modem goes online
<cyphermox> but when the modem goes online, it also tries to re-read contexts
<cyphermox> the removal makes the connection disappear, which causes NM to kill off the connection prepare step
<rsalveti> yeah
<katie> mterry, Hi, sorry I just realised I missed our meeting
<mterry> katie, no worries.  We talked yesterday...
<katie> mterry, :)
<mterry> katie, I didn't have more questions.  Except to note that the edge demo bits landed this morning
<katie> mterry, yes, I saw
<katie> looks good!
<mterry> katie, jounih reminded me that I didn't do the "label moves with swipe", so I put that on my TODO
<katie> mterry, great
<mterry> katie, ooh, I see videos of the demo on my G+ now  :)
<mpt> cyphermox, it's at the top level of the Cellular screen, so it couldn't be much more prominent. And keeping track of your monthly usage is why I designed the "Data usage" screen. :-)
<mpt> cyphermox, actually it will get slightly more prominent when I move the carrier selection from the top of that screen to the bottom.
<cyphermox> mpt: hey, I'm not the designer, you know best ;)
<bfiller> boiko: has this landed in upstream?
<bfiller> boiko: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,62404
<mpt> cyphermox, not so much ... engineers like seb128 and Laney and charles are finding mistakes in my System Settings designs at the rate of about two per day. So please ask if something seems weird.
<cyphermox> mpt: not weird, I'd just personally make it more prominent by being directly in the network indicator
<cyphermox> but it's all a matter of opinion
<cyphermox> rsalveti: trying to build with some small changes
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ok, let me know once you got the packages in hands
<codinho> daker, hi, do you have any success with gstreamer and metadata?
<daker> codinho: yes
<codinho> good
<mpt> cyphermox, space is precious in the indicator menus since I'd rather they seldom scrolled. So something you turn off once a month, when you near your quota, probably doesn't qualify. :-) But it could be neat to have settings inside "Data usage" to turn off 4G/3G/data-at-all automatically when you're just about to go over quota.
<daker> codinho: do you need help?
<cyphermox> mpt: +1
<codinho> daker, no
<ogra_> mpt, btw, what do we do if we run out of panel space ? seems the number of indicators grows every day :)
<daker> codinho: ah sorry, i remember you!!
<lool> cjwatson, alecu: It looks like clicks are installed, just not for the current user
<mpt> ogra_, hey, if it was up to me, we'd have only one.
<codinho> daker, :)
<ogra_> haha
 * lool tries something
<cyphermox> mpt: which one ? :)
<daker> codinho: the thing is that i don't want to use gstreamer via c++
<mpt> ogra_, but seriously, designing overflow is on my todo list.
<ogra_> the maguro screen has actually reached the limit
<codinho> daker,  why?
<ogra_> mako could still fit one or two in
<rsalveti> wonder if we also want the indicator for something that's not enabled
<rsalveti> like bluetooth
<daker> codinho: the more it's QML the more it's easy...
<rsalveti> what happens if we disable bluetooth, do we still want it as an indicator?
<daker> codinho: and the app is a compiled app
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i guess the indicator would be the place where you enable it
<cyphermox> rsalveti: should be avoided, I'd say
<mpt> cyphermox, pollen count. We'd include a pollen counter in every handset.
<cyphermox> ogra_: there is the bluetooth settings
<cyphermox> mpt: !!!
<alecu> lool: how can you tell the click is installed? The main directory for each click is empty
<ogra_> else you need to endlessly click through settings
<rsalveti> but then we need all the indicators
<codinho> daker, actually qt is the very complicated thing
<jdstrand> sergiusens: fyi, bugs 1218392 1218394 1218397 1218398 1218399
<ubot5> bug 1218392 in touch-preview-images "missing policy group for music app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218392
 * cyphermox registers indicator-pollen-count
<alecu> cyphermox: +1
<codinho> daker, I wandering how people do love this :)
<mpt> rsalveti, "When Bluetooth is off, to save space the Bluetooth indicator should not be present at all." <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#phone-indicator>
<rsalveti> great
 * ogra_ actually likes the android shortcuts ... i wouldnt want to have to go through system settings all the time 
<daker> codinho: and i need to submit the app to the store which doesn't support compiled apps for 13.10
<rsalveti> ogra_: we can have one indicator for the system settings :P
<lool> alecu: it's under a .click subdir
<ogra_> would be nice to have some similar concept in ubuntu touch
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, i wouldnt mind that
<lool> cjwatson: what would explain that clicks get deployed under /opt/click.u.c but no .desktop file is generated?
<ogra_> indicator-toggle
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<sdudev> hi all
<lool> cjwatson: in fact, there's no phablet user subdir under /opt/click.u.c/.click
<sergiusens> jdstrand: saw them in email
<sergiusens> jdstrand: thanks
<cjwatson> lool: that would be the register step being broken.  can't look now, later
<alecu> lool: I can't see the actual click content, only metadata: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6040814/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that was a useful exercise. ran all of those on touch and desktop and was able to snag some more policy refinements too
<alecu> lool: if the clicks were installed, I would expect the .qml files at least
<lool> alecu: right
<codinho> daker, I still wandering about how could I apply my port to the qt repo, I need some help from the qt guys but they looks like not interested ..
<daker> codinho: you mean the ubuntu qt guys ? or the real qt guys ?
<codinho> the real ones
<lool> sergiusens: also did you see preinstalled clicks are missing too?
<daker> codinho: :(
<sergiusens> lool: checking
<cyphermox> awe: here I'm getting some delays bringing up data, but it would be in ofono's hands
<cyphermox> waiting in the prepare step to get an IP address back from ofono
<awe> excessive delays?  Is your code timing out?
<daker> codinho: maybe some badbuzz will make them interested...
<cyphermox> sergiusens's script is timing out
<cyphermox> awe: actually, scratch that
<cyphermox> something's not right, the context is active but NM doesn't notice it for some reason
<sergiusens> lool: adb shell rm /home/phablet/.ubuntu-build && adb reboot
<awe> cyphermox, ok. I'm pretty sure it's just a property update ( 'Settings' ) when the context becomes active
<sergiusens> lool: I have all 3 after that
<awe> let me know if I can help
<sergiusens> lool: at least with 'click list'
<daker> codinho: anyway, just keep up the good work ;)
<codinho> daker, yeah, you too :)
<doomlord> does ubuntu touch run on the new nexus 7 :)
<cyphermox> awe: right, it's just a property update
<cyphermox> awe: I'm trying to remember how we notice that the context is ready
<sergiusens> lool: desktop files are already there
<lool> sergiusens: I don't get these!
<lool> sergiusens: click list empty for me
<lool> sergiusens: oh sorry, after rm /home/phablet/.ubuntu-build && adb reboot
<sergiusens> lool: yes, after, since the version didn't change and the stamp was created it won't run again
<ogra_> tedg, has a fix for indicator-network/indicator-secret-agent been uploaded already ?
<asac> tedg: hey
<tedg> ogra_, No, needs a review.
<asac> when will wifi/3g be fixed?
<tedg> charles, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-network/disable-secret-agent/+merge/182914
<jdstrand> what is the phablet-flash target for ro?
<asac> we want to roll an image :)
<asac> that is good
<asac> tedg: where is the fix? do you have a link?
<tedg> asac, It's the merge above ^
<ogra_> asac, its just dropping the upstart session job
<tedg> Yup
<cyphermox> awe: I can't explain it, it's as if I never get the dbus response from ofono
<sergiusens> jdstrand: phablet-flash ubuntu-image
<sergiusens> jdstrand: phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<sergiusens> sorry
<asac> tedg: is indicator using daily-release?
<charles> tedg, ack
<ogra_> tedg, why the sleep ?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks
<cyphermox> awe: if it was timing out, there would be an error
<tedg> ogra_, asac, keeping it simple :-)
<cyphermox> awe: this is really weird
<NYL> breakfast command not found o_O
<tedg> ogra_, I wasn't sure what would happen if I put true there.
<tedg> ogra_, I figured that was safer.
<asac> tedg: through which stack is that going?
<ogra_> i would just have rm'ed the file :)
<tedg> asac, indicator stack
<asac> tedg: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/
<asac> that one currently fails somewhat
<tedg> ogra_, Heh, we'll hopefully need it working RSN :-)
<jdstrand> oh, its in phablet-flash -h :)
<ogra_> heh, ok
<asac> tedg: do you know what broke it?
<tedg> :-(
<tedg> No
<asac> tedg: can we backout so we can land this?
 * tedg looks
<asac> tedg: i found it is talking about https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4917407
<asac> causing issues
<asac> so qmenumodel blocks the indicators stack
<tedg> Yeah, looking at that... no build log?
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: kenvandine: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-indicators-head-2.1build/441/console
<asac> can you check that one out? The build job failed in an odd manner afaict
<asac> maybe it just needs a retry?
<NYL> can someone help me build my kernel
<NYL> breakfast doesn´t seem to show
<asac> cyphermox: what ETA for 3G fix? do you have an idea yet what caused it?
<asac> e.g. what upload/change?
<tedg> Worked on ARM and i386. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3453107/+listing-archive-extra
<cyphermox> asac: depends what 3G fix you're talking about
<boiko> bfiller: don't think it landed
<asac> cyphermox: thought something is broken right now
<asac> cyphermox: more broken than yesterday
<asac> whatever is more broken :)
<asac> cyphermox: ddoes that mean anything to you?
<NYL> breakfast crespo and it doesn´t find breakfast command
<NYL> o.O
<lool> sergiusens: right, click list reports them after this reboot, thanks
<cyphermox> asac: no
<lool> sergiusens: what stopped them from installing in the first place?
<cyphermox> it could be the iproute change from a few days ago in distro
<cyphermox> asac: I'm working on another bug right now, should fix it at the same time
<lool> sergiusens: I tried reinstalling xda package afterwards, but didn't help
<awe> cyphermox, that might explain popey's bug? ( iproute2 )?
<asac> cyphermox: ok. so not a regression from /current?
<cyphermox> awe: possibly. it's the only thing I can thing of
<sergiusens> lool: you needed to install packagekit
<cyphermox> I mean, NM hasn't changed in quite a few days, so if something is more broken, it's not because of NM
<awe> asac, we need to talk bug numbers... too many problems being discussed
<sergiusens> lool: aka broken system
<sergiusens> lool: xda plugin is broken due to scope/store issues
<kenvandine> asac, yeah, it should get picked up in the next tick, unless we need it sooner
<lool> sergiusens: ah right
<w-flo> NYL, ". build/envsetup.sh"
<lool> Waiting for authentication    [=========================]
<lool> Fatal error: Failed to obtain authentication.
<lool> that's with pkcon
<lool> I think there was a conffile change allowing me to bypass onconsole=
<lool> (which I didn't do, but was there)
<tedg> charles, thanks!
<lool> Waiting for package manager lock[=========================]
<asac> kenvandine: when is that?
<lool> Fatal error: W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<asac> we want it in next image for sure :)
<lool> that's probably the problem now
<tedg> pete-woods, I rejected your merge, if we leave it in the package then we can test on the image and such as we get closer to landing.  I don't want to stop building it.
<asac> kenvandine: i feel we want it sooner :-P, but give me the time of the tick and also if this job is run early or late during the tick :)
<pete-woods> tedg: we still build and test the agent in that branch
<pete-woods> we just don't install the upstart config file
<tedg> Ah, I see.  Sorry.
<kenvandine> asac, i think in less than an hour, and indicators are probably early
<kenvandine> cyphermox, do you know?
<tedg> pete-woods, Read too quickly :-)
<pete-woods> :)
 * asac makes the math
<asac> kenvandine: too tight
<asac> kenvandine: in 2h it needs to be in to be picked up
<bfiller> om26er: ping
<om26er> bfiller, pong
<asac> kenvandine: unless a manual ttick is super hard, i believe it would be better to give indicators a nudge
<cyphermox> the next start is in an hour and fifteen minutes
<asac> once teds fix is in
<cyphermox> ah, ten I mean
<asac> tedg: did you test if that fixes it? not that we forget somethign :)
<kenvandine> asac, so a manual one now wouldn't be a good idea, since the next tick is about to start
<tedg> asac, I didn't but rsalveti said it worked for him, and I trust him.
<tedg> :-)
<cyphermox> indeed, not a good idea, indicators take a while to test too
<plars> sergiusens: is there no 1.0+13.10.20130828-0ubuntu1 package yet?
<asac> tedg: i didnt hear it from rsalveti
<asac> tedg: soo... i take your word and will call you later :)
<ogra_> asac, if you scroll up a little ...
<ogra_> :)
<tedg> asac, heh, sure.
<asac> vie phone
<asac> via
<asac> :)
<asac> if it works
<asac> :-P
<NYL> hope i get ubuntu touch to run on my nexus s
<NYL> :D
<rsalveti> asac: sorry, what?
<ogra_> rsalveti, the 007^Wsecret-agent issue
<rsalveti> need helping testing tedg's mr?
<rsalveti> *needs help
<ogra_> rsalveti, asacwants confirmation that disabling it helps
<rsalveti> well, I updated the bug
<ogra_> (and you tested that above)
<rsalveti> asac: read the bug
<rsalveti> :P
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> there is a bug ?
<rsalveti> bug 1218385
<ubot5> bug 1218385 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network indicator doesn't ask for the AP password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218385
<asac> rsalveti: can you bless the patch submission that this will fix it :)
<asac> rsalveti: we land a patch hoping it will give us a good image
<rsalveti> asac: the mr was already approved
<asac> but we land it without testing :)
<asac> rsalveti: ah soo you acked it?
<rsalveti> nops
<rsalveti> just noticed it was approved
<asac> e.g. i can come to you if this MP does not help :)
<rsalveti> I'd hope someone tested it
<ogra_> asac, charles did above
<asac> rsalveti: noone did
<asac> thats the point :)
<asac> tedg: can you please test it :-P
<NYL> http://pastebin.com/XL4NqJBa
<asac> tedg: for real? like building the source, installing, confirming that stuff works?
<asac> ogra_: he tested the patch to the on-disk file or the source patch?
<asac> charles: ?
<ogra_> no idea, he approved the MP :)
<asac> right.
<sergiusens> plars: done
<asac> i just hoped for confidence that this issue will be gone with the 2200 build
<plars> sergiusens: thanks!
<asac> but guess thats too much to ask
<asac> :)
<ogra_> well, who needs wlan if you have 3G working
<asac> lets hope
<asac> haha
<rsalveti> well, I only approve stuff after testing
<lool> barry: Around?
<asac> especially since we keep 3G even when wifi is on
<rsalveti> but it seems this is not a rule
<asac> we dont even get the power savings
<asac> so yeah :)
<lool> barry: did you get my messages about system-image upload and possible bugs?
<asac> rsalveti: thanks! please keep the bar high!
<asac> :)
<barry> lool: yes. lurking on arch-click but about to get some lunch
<cyphermox> tedg: is this indicator stuff because of "hard-coded-password" ?
<lool> barry: ok
<barry> lool: i saw the bug
<asac> rsalveti: i think other belive the patch submitter has tested
<asac> rsalveti: once everybody belives the other is testing, noone tests
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> everybody expecting someone tested
<rsalveti> lol
<lool> barry: if it's not related to your latest changes, would you upload them so that we can use daily-propsoed?
<rsalveti> right
<asac> so yeah. everybody has to test :)
<barry> lool: LP: #1218357 iirc
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218357 in Ubuntu system image "Can't upgrade in daily-proposed" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218357
<lool> barry: good lunch!
<asac> there is no way around
<rsalveti> the test fairy
<tedg> cyphermox, I'm not sure what that is, so guessing not :-)
<asac> testing around the clock :)
<barry> lool: i'll go ahead and release 1.3 now, which should fix bug ^^ and let you upgrade to daily-proposed.  then i'll get some lunch :)
<cyphermox> tedg: I'm having an issue with the indicator for wifi on my device, though admittedly yesterday's image, where the passphrase for wifi is hardcoded, the auth dialog never shows
<lool> barry: right, it's just that I had issues when upgrading with the changes applied, but can't tell whether these are regressions or not
<lool> cjwatson: hey
<lool> cjwatson: so getting two packagekit issues now (see above)
<lool> cjwatson: First is when running pkcon from adb shell, I get:
<lool> 18:45 < lool> Waiting for authentication    [=========================]
<lool> 18:45 < lool> Fatal error: Failed to obtain authentication.
 * ogra_ points cyphermox  at bug 1218385 which was discussed the last 50 lines :)
<ubot5> bug 1218385 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network indicator doesn't ask for the AP password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218385
<cjwatson> lool: well, when I said "later" ... I need to use my lunchtime in figuring out foundations notes for the end-of-UDS plenary, apparently
<lool> cjwatson: which is expected; I dont know whether it works or not from click-scope, I guess it should
<lool> cjwatson: eh ok
<cyphermox> ogra_: ah, good then
<cjwatson> lool: there's supposed to be a .pkla/.policy in packagekit-plugin-click for that
<lool> cjwatson: and second thing is 18:47 < lool> Waiting for package manager lock[=========================]
<lool> 18:47 < lool> Fatal error: W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<cjwatson> lool: it may need tweaking.  the real fix is to fix consolekit/logind/whatever already though
<lool> cjwatson: which looks like packagekit apt plugin trying to lock apt database and failing
<lool> err dpkg database
<w-flo> wifi doesn't work for me in 28.1 (aka current), is that a known issue?  I get a segfault after ril_0 info in "nmcli dev list".. it seems different than the bug you're discussing right now
<cjwatson> the click plugin is supposed to filter out click packages so that the aptcc backend doesn't see them, and skip aptcc entirely if there's nothing left other than click packages
<lool> cjwatson: haha
<lool> cjwatson: if I rename it to .click it works
<lool> but because it's named com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.5.click?noauth=1 it doesn't
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: new update for the provisioning fix, should correct the issues you had with double activation
<lool> well sorry, it's not in click list either
<lool> need to debug this  :-(
<cjwatson> lool: there's *supposed* to be a
<cjwatson> MIME type declaration in place
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: and on that, before the next tick starts, I'm going to go grab lunch
<alecu> lool, cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1218483
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218483 in click (Ubuntu) "Installation errors are not reported" [High,New]
<rsalveti> cyphermox: pushed the packages to the same place?
<cjwatson> mhall119: you appear to have built that package with an old version of click
<rsalveti> yeah, need to eat here as well
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yes
<cyphermox> same place
<rsalveti> awesome
<cjwatson> I'm not quite sure how since it *claims* Click-Version: 0.3
<cjwatson> But it doesn't have the extra _click-binary ar member that makes MIME type detection work reliably
<sergiusens> cyphermox: thanks, will check... but I need to eat too
<cjwatson> Which is why lool is finding that he needs to rename it to end .click
<lool> cjwatson: indeed, I dont need that with the ar.com.beuno.hello-world-0.6.click?noauth=1
<lool> doesn't show up with user=phablet though
<lool> (in click list)
<cjwatson> I don't know how it's possible to have generated a Click-Version: 0.3 package without that; this was the very first change that went into the 0.3 seris
<cjwatson> *series
<cjwatson> Has somebody foolishly written their own build tool or something that doesn't use click build?
<alecu> lool: where are you passing the "user=phablet"
<lool> alecu: I'm not
<cjwatson> lool: ls -lR /opt/click.ubuntu.com   please
<lool> cjwatson: this is good in that it has the clicks
<sergiusens> lool: cjwatson what package is it?
<lool> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cjwatson> sergiusens: com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.5.click
<cjwatson> lool: I think I might need the paste ID too :)
<lool> This works, but it doesn't install the click for the phablet user, just under /opt: sudo pkcon install-local ar.com.beuno.hello-world-0.6.click?noauth=1
<cjwatson> Please don't run pkcon under sudo
<cjwatson> Ever
<lool> cjwatson: oh wow, compiz bug
<lool> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041054/
<lool> or no, can't be
<lool> ubuntu-paste bug
<cjwatson> You run pkcon as your user
<lool> how weird
<sergiusens> hmmm, yeah, pkcon as user
<lool> cjwatson: I sudo-d it to workaround the dbus onconsole check
<cjwatson> That's not a valid workaround
<sergiusens> lool: you need to login to phablet with a login shell
<cjwatson> Also - do you not have an /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/ directory?  That's not in your paste
<sergiusens> I do sudo -u bash -l because I forget of a clever way to do it
<cjwatson> "su - phablet" from "adb shell" works for this
<lool> cjwatson: I do, ls -lR didn't get it
<cjwatson> lool: can I see that too?
<sergiusens> cjwatson: ah, it didn't last time I tried (DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS wasn't envset)
<lool> cjwatson: that's a find: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041057/
<cjwatson> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/root/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app
<cjwatson> Right, there you go, it's registered it for root because you used sudo
<cjwatson> don't do that :)
<lool> ok, with sudo -u phablet -s, pkcon works without sudo
<lool> will use that instead of su - phablet
<lool> and click list works
<lool> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> Great
<lool> trying com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.5.click now
<lool> works too
<lool> yes
<lool> alecu_lunch: so hello world app works
<lool> and xda doesn't
<lool> cjwatson: so the remaining issues seem to be solved in apt-get dist-upgrading stuff + renaming xda .click
<lool> hello world works
<lool> dholbach: ^
<cjwatson> we should work out how that xda package was built
<cjwatson> but that probably needs mhall119 to appear
<cjwatson> If I'd known about the _-prefixed ar members trick to make the MIME type reliably detectable then it would have been in there from the start, but I only found out about it in passing via a thread on debian-devel :)
<cjwatson> So it landed in 0.3
<lool> cjwatson: thanks for helping debug this
<lool> now need to verify all of this again with a fresh image I guess  :-)
<lool> ogra_: when is the next image due?
<lool> ogra_: Would you launch a build now?
 * rsalveti needs food
<NYL> http://pastebin.com/RnvjqMBx
<NYL> is it good or bad
<mhall119> cjwatson: what need me?
<cjwatson> mhall119: How did you build com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.5.click?  It is very weird - it claims Click-Version: 0.3, but it doesn't have a particular file format tweak I made as the very first thing in the click 0.3 series
<cjwatson> mhall119: Not to mention that the file name seems to be non-standard-ly formed, but perhaps that's the app store's fault, I don't know
<plars> sil2100: hi
<plars> sil2100: I'm trying to look into the dialer-app autopilot tests
<plars> sil2100: but I'm getting ImportError: No module named ubuntuuitoolkit
<plars> sil2100: that's just trying to list the autopilot tests
<mhall119> cjwatson: I manually unpacked an older version and made changes recommended by jdstrand, then re-packagd it manually with the new version
<cjwatson> mhall119: manually how?
<mhall119> dpkg-deb IIRC
<cjwatson> ugh
<cjwatson> please don't do that again, I spent quite a while tracking down what was wrong with this!
<mhall119> this was all to test jdstrand's recommended changes to the way the SDK did stuff
<mhall119> sorry about that, it wasn't meant to be used as "the right way" to do things
<cjwatson> it would be appreciated if you could upload a new version built with click build
<cjwatson> because this is causing problems
<sil2100> plars: ah, I guess we might be missing some dependencies then
<plars> ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot i'm guessing?
<sil2100> plars: since it probably requires ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot installed
<sil2100> plars: which was probably missed from the packaging
<sil2100> plars: we're not running those tests yet on daily-release, so we didn't notice it yet
<plars> sil2100: don't  we require the tests before daily release can happen?
<ogra_> lool, we're waiting for the indicator-network fix so people can actually use wlan
<ogra_> lool, but a manual build is planned then
<sil2100> plars: normally, yes, but in case of the phone apps we agreed to release before the tests got prepared
<sil2100> plars: since there has been a great concern to get those in before FF
<sil2100> (there's an FFe for that, but still, people wanted those in the archive already)
<ogra_> already ?
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> (we were supposed to not use PPAs anymore a monyt ago)
<sil2100> Actually, we should already run them now, since there are some now at least, guess I'll add them ASAP
<ogra_> they are in use now
<ogra_> phone-app is gone
<Oviii> Hello guys ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: heeey! We were only told about enabling them for daily release mid-last week!
<sil2100> Oviii: hi
<Oviii> =)
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, we're fast :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, they couldnt go in until after latest indicators, then tests held them up
<Oviii> Wha, today I wanna test the Ubuntu Touch on my SGSS2 ;)
<Oviii> But kind of a difficult to install at the moment.
<Oviii> I guess in the future it will be more user-friendly
<Oviii> ... or not ;)
<Oviii> Haha :D
<Oviii> Someone hadalready tried on a SGS2 ?
<ogra_> the sgs2 is installable with phablet-flash
<Oviii> :o
<Oviii> I had test the install via CWN :/
<Oviii> Not a great idea x)
<ogra_> though it is an old port i think, rather outdated
<Oviii> phablet-flash on Nux OS ?
<ogra_> phablet-flash is the ubuntu tool to flash ubuntu touh to phones
<dholbach> lool, let me test it
<ogra_> it comes with the phablet-tools package
<Oviii> Hmmm ok ok
<Oviii> Any idea torestore android ? In orde to re-install again UbuntuPhone ?
<Oviii> At the moment, black screen after samsung logo x)
<ogra_> even in recovery mode ?
<Oviii> with CM10.1, the recovery not work anymore with up button and power button...
<Oviii> Maybe another method ?
<ogra_> heimdall then
<Oviii> heimdall ? °°
<ogra_> well, what did you use to root the phone in the first place ?
<Oviii> oh, it was a very long time
<ogra_> https://github.com/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall
<Oviii> Maybe a windows tool at the time
<Oviii> oh great
<ogra_> with that you should be able to flash a recovery.img ... from there you should be able to then flash zips
<Oviii> Hmmmm OK OK
<Oviii> I must retore android before Ub.Ph ?
<ogra_> no, you just need a working recovery that can flash zips ... at least if you manually flash
<ogra_> for phablet-flash it helps to have an ubuntu recovery.img ... the wikipage for your port should point you to it
<sergiusens> ogra_: actually, just a cwm one would work
<ogra_> ah, k
<Oviii> Understood
<Oviii> Well, I should restore android before, so è_é
<Oviii> Waw, I don't like Github !
<sergiusens> bfiller_afk: pmcgowan I have a contact with two numbers, if I choose the contact from the contacts tab in the dialer I'm taken straight into the call
<Oviii> SVN is better (design speaking)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, you mean it just uses the first one or something without selecting?
<Oviii> Ha! My SGS2 is now in download mode haha :D
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: first contact (one marked as other) no chance of selection
<Oviii> ogra_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install this link ? ;)
<ogra_> Oviii, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, fix committed 2 hrs ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1211714
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211714 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "[Address book] [Dialer] Contact details can't expand in Dialer" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ogra_> and yeah, the manual install methid from the Install wikipage
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, do your contacts with no last name show as undefined
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: great, thanks
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: let me check... for osd or on the list?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, on the list
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: one sec, I just smashed the shell
<pmcgowan> k
<plars> sil2100: I guess s/contacts/address-book right?
<sil2100> plars: right, I probably just re-pasted what asac said in the e-mail
<dholbach> lool, hello world works for you?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: confirmed
<dholbach> xda + hello world both have the same issue for me
<dholbach> even after dist-upgrade + reboot
<asac> sil2100: the ulimate know how would be with bfiller_afk
<asac> :)
<asac> sil2100: so where can i see what autopilots are run for which stack?
<asac> is there way to find that easily from the dashboard?
<asac> sil2100: e.g. from here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/
<asac> tedg: did your stuff land now (tested)?
<asac> ogra_: i think if its not in, we have to turn off autoscheduling and wait wit the image run until its in.
<sil2100> asac: not sure, since hm, we're not really using the dashboard, as it currently doesn't offer enough information on it
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: autoscheduling of the image build that is :)
 * ogra_ sighs, thats the third all nighter for manual image crap i do this week
 * ogra_ would really like to get to bed before 3am one day 
<asac> ogra_: yeah. dont do that
<asac> ogra_: tell me when you want to be off and i will ensure you dont get harrassed anymore :)
<ogra_> asac, well, if i catherd the image i have to
<asac> ogra_: we need to fix that otheres can do that
<asac> i eally just want a button :)
<asac> to kick off a new run
<ogra_> asac, rsalveti and sergiusens can
<asac> well, they also are busy and overworked :)
<asac> but yeah
<asac> we could say they take over at 2000 :)
<asac> sergiusens: rsalveti: hi! :)
<ogra_> i'll disable the scheduler and watch -changes until the package is there
<ogra_> they just have to watch what comes out at the rear end
<rsalveti> asac: hey, what do you need?
<asac> rsalveti: we want to pick up the indicator fix
<ogra_> rsalveti, an off schedule image build ...
<asac> that seems to be delayed slightly ... or we dont have enough intelligence right now :)
<rsalveti> asac: just spin another image once that's in?
<rsalveti> right, that's fine
<rsalveti> I want to test that myself anyway
<sergiusens> rsalveti: super easy
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'll be around for another few hours and take care of cron and all but it is likely that it takes longer apparently
<asac> rsalveti: well, i actually wanted to not build a new image in 1.5 hours, but rather kick it then off once the imag lands
<asac> rsalveti: of course only if we know that anything is happening at all :)
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'll ping you to take over the watch once i go afk
<rsalveti> sounds good
<asac> tedg: :) whats the status?
<asac> where is that one liner ? :)
<ogra_> asac, i think you should rather hunt the CI people, ted is done :)
<asac> ogra_: no. his merge or whatever failed build tests :)
<asac> so he wanted to test it and fix it and resubmit afaict
<asac> at least thats what i would do :-P
<ogra_> hah, ok
<asac> cyphermox: kenvandine: do you have any insight about where our indicator fix is? :)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: is my updated package better?
<cyphermox> asac: do you know what commit?
<asac> no thats the point :)
<asac> i know the initial commit failed
<asac> i wondered if you know there is another in flight already
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I had a bad hang on the first run, the second went ok, in sessions again now to give it a better go
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sorry, didn't test yet, in a meeting now will test once it's over
<cyphermox> asac: indicators is running right now...
<jdstrand> is there an equivalent of --pending for ubuntu-system? --help isn't saying there is
<cyphermox> rsalveti: do you know what this indicator fix thing is? ^^
<sergiusens> cyphermox: that first bad state left my status in connecting(pending) and restarting network-manager just proke
<cyphermox> is it still for indicator-netowrk?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes --channel daily-proposed
<sergiusens> rsalveti: lool very simple https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/options_fix/+merge/182979
<Wilberforce> Hi, is there a possibility my device will work with Ubuntu Touch even if it is not on the list or am I screwed.
<sergiusens> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks! :)
<sergiusens> np
<asac> cyphermox: nice. at which stage?
<asac> where is it? :)
<cyphermox> asac: building indicator-network and qmenumodel
<rsalveti> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-network/disable-secret-agent/+merge/182914
<asac> cyphermox: whats the average time from this point until its proper in the archive?
 * asac still needs to calibrate his sense of time a bit 
<cyphermox> I don't know... an hour maybe?
<asac> so if we are super lucky ... it might make it :)
<asac> ogra_: ^
<asac> ogra_: you should go off duty anyway now (remember)
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, UDS goes for another hour :P
<asac> ogra_: right. thats uds-duty, not off- agreed :)
<asac> but just do that
<ogra_> yeah, i dont mind working long ... just not on duty :)
<ogra_> from a certain hour on
<jdstrand> argh, system-image in ubuntu-system doesn't allow overriding the channel
<dholbach> jdstrand, did the click apps launch for you in the end?
<bfiller> sergiusens: in dialer app when you click on a contact it should expand and show you the phone numbers and allow you to click either one
<jdstrand> dholbach: I don't seem to have the click apps. eg, no dropping letters or sudoku preinstalled
<dholbach> oh, I meant "hello world" and the xda app
<sergiusens> bfiller: yeah, pmcgowan forwarded me to a bug
<sergiusens> bfiller: all good
<bfiller> sergiusens: it's working?
<sergiusens> bfiller: I need to update the packages (was fixed 2 hours ago I think)
<bfiller> cool
<jdstrand> I'm going to say 'no'. if I try to use 'Search', the key press goes through the keyboard and launches the icon underneath
<jdstrand> which launches the app I 'tapped' and makes the search go away
<jdstrand> ok, I managed to click 'Install' in hello world
<jdstrand> it is hung though-- but this image is days old, so it doesn't have packagekit
<sergiusens> jdstrand: talk to barry about switching channels, not sure it's possible still
<sergiusens> and would be the same effect as flashing full
<penguincoder> so how do i add files into the ubuntu-root folder for packaging in the initial ramdisk?
<cyphermox> asac: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/0.5.0+13.10.20130829-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> yeah, so just another hour or so
<ogra_> looks like it can make it in time for the image build
<barry> jdstrand, sergiusens once system-image 1.3 lands (or you install it) the following will force a channel change: system-image-cli -b 0 -c <channel> --filter=full
<jdstrand> barry: well, if I install, won't that break it?
<jdstrand> ie, I just change the image from what it is expecting
<barry> jdstrand: naw, because "what it's expecting" is just a build number, really
<barry> and installing the system-image 1.3 debs won't change that
<lool> dholbach: after dist-upgrade, hello-world worked for me, but then I had fiddled other stuff, so I ought to retest with latest image spin
<dholbach> I'll do that in a bit too
<jdstrand> barry: oh, I thought that if I installed stuff it would blow things up (which is why it is readonly
<jdstrand> )
<barry> jdstrand: well, it won't blow up system updates.  i make no claims about anything else ;)
<m-b-o> fginther: here :)
<fginther> ack
<m-b-o> fginther: the location does not exist at all?
<fginther> m-b-o, sorry, the directory is there, but there is no ini file for the weather app
<fginther> m-b-o, when that happens, the test is supposed to launch the app to create a fresh db?
<m-b-o> fginther: it will always try to delete the db-file beforehand. It can exist, but it doesn't have to
<m-b-o> fginther: I've copied that portion of the test from the notes-app.
<fginther> m-b-o, ack. I'm focusing on that are now
<fginther> s/are/area/
<m-b-o> fginther: the db-file doesn't get created
<fginther> m-b-o, it just worked on my box
<asac> nice... i think indicator made it :)
<cyphermox> yeah should have
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> there's still a few other things not yet done
<asac> cyphermox: what?
<asac> :)
<cyphermox> unity8, friends, apps, media
<asac> will they miss image? not sure if i prefer them to miss :)
<asac> what do they fix?
<asac> cyphermox: unity etc. are still in daily-release? or are they in propposed etc.?
<cyphermox> no, still running tests
<asac> good
<asac> so they will miss :)
<cyphermox> or you know, wiating to build
<asac> cyphermox: wonder if the build of image starts in 30 minutes
<asac> might we pick up half of those? or will they be even later?
<cjohnston> stgraber: did something change with switching to developer mode?
<stgraber> cjohnston: the name of the flag changed to .writable_image though the latest image should have compatibility code to move .developer_mode at boot time
<cjohnston> plars: ^
<plars> good to know...
<cjohnston> stgraber: is there somewhere (other than following MPs) that we should have gotten notification on this change?
<cjohnston> it will break testing
<stgraber> cjohnston: I was supposed to e-mail ubuntu-touch about it, but didn't get to it before we landed the backward compatibility change which made the announcement useless (since both .developer_mode and .writable_image work)
<asac> rsalveti: can we kick off a build befoore something else big lands?
 * asac stills for feedback if the sdk fix we landed 10 hours ago actually has any effects
<rsalveti> asac: I'm fine doing a build now
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^^
<asac> rsalveti: i know its just 20 minutes before regular tick, but...
<asac> there is big stuff in flight
<asac> and would like to get a checkpoint without a new unity8 etc. :)
<asac> if cheap and easy of coruse
<asac> otherwise lets wait and hope :)
<ogra_> that will automatically queue up the cronned build
<asac> imo we could put the whole thing to alway manual
<asac> we want to build images more frequently i feel :)
<ogra_> if you do a manual build now and dont want two images you should suppress the cron build
<asac> right
<asac> thtas what i want
<asac> just never cron build
<asac> always do it manual for a while :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> no, let it run automatically too ...
<asac> rsalveti: so yeah, lets do it if you dont feel its wrong :)
<rsalveti> or have it in cron doing one build per hour
<rsalveti> lol
<asac> ogra_: sure. i dont have problems with multiple iumages
<asac> rsalveti: i think we were told we have to be sensible to not disturb other stuff running on that machine
<rsalveti> if we can do something that check that something changed in the archive
 * ogra_ can happily do it, is indicator-network promotoed already 
<asac> so manual gives us a chance to skip 1 or two horus
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, that was my plan
<asac> ogra_: i think its in
<ogra_> something that watches the seeded packages
<asac> ogra_: and big landings are somewhere in the daily-release... i would prefer to not pick them up in this run :)
<rsalveti> cool, then lets do one now
<asac> so rather hurry than wait
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> and if a certain percentage changed, run a build
<asac> yeah, on demand would be best
<asac> i actually think ... we hsould trigger a tick based on stacks
<ogra_> thats whayt i said above :)
<asac> like heads.apps pushes to proposed ... tracks until everything is in and then kicks off an image
<ogra_> well, based on seeds
<ogra_> but you surely could break that up into smaller stacks
<asac> ogra_: stacks are different. we alreayd have a good, granular beet in daily-release
<asac> we can just leverage that
<asac> ogra_: like http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/
<asac> whenever one of those buckets spit its stuff inthe archive, trigger an image
<ogra_> rsalveti, so do you or should i ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: whatever you prefer, don't know how tired you are atm :-)
<rsalveti> I still have a few hours to go
<ogra_> i'm fine
<asac> we said ogra is off/uds-duty
<asac> ogra_: no :)
<asac> i pinged rsalveti intentionally :)
<rsalveti> right, let me do it then
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> running :P
<asac> lol
<asac> lets make auto kick for everyone mentioning the nick ogra outside of working hours :)
<rsalveti> haha, cool
<ogra_> haha
 * asac tries to find a bot
<cjohnston> wait.. there is time outside of ogra_'s working hours?
<ogra_> i'm totally happy to work until night ... i just dont like to be responsible for process things after 11pm since such stuff tends to strech often enough )
<asac> cjohnston: yeah we had a session today and decided that we wanted to try to experiment with that idea
<lool> ogra_: cron suspended?
<ogra_> lool, yeah
<asac> lool: read backlog
<asac> :)
<ogra_> i'll re-enable it after 10
 * lool checks whether system-image migrated from -proposed
<lool> sloooow
<plars> stgraber: seems to require .writeable_image now
<plars> cjohnston: ^
<lool> looks like it
<asac> lool: if you want us to include something of your work when manually moving our images forward let me know what
<asac> didnt know you wanted something in
<lool> plars: Yes, and we've readded support for .developer_mode, but this didn't make it into an image
<lool> plars: but the new name is .writable_image
<plars> lool: ah, ok
<plars> cjohnston: we may as well just change it then
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> plars: already working on a MP
<ogra_> asac, lool wanted the build earlier actually, we talked already
<lool> asac: it's good
<lool> --- also we're likely resetting image numbers on system-image tonight ---
<lool> which means updates will break once
<lool> or will have to be forced rather
<asac> lool: why? not enough numbers for future releases :)?
<dholbach> did we mean to install gnome-control-center on the touch devices?
<asac> did we pick 1 byte :)?
<lool> asac: yes, would overflow with 100 bulds in a month
<asac> lol
<asac> ok
<lool> also number were confusing folks
<asac> yeah. make a proper scheme
<ogra_> ++
<asac> sized so the universe fits into it :)
<lool> will just start at 1
<lool> and increment
<lool> but discussing that after plenary if you want to jin
<lool> join
<asac> lets see how i feel then :)
<dholbach> indicator-power seems to pull in gnome-control-center now
<pmcgowan> dholbach, oh crap
<pmcgowan> all the indicators depend on it
<pmcgowan> they probably should not
<asac> dholbach: since when?
<pmcgowan> tedg, ^^?
<asac> is that a regression from today or something?
<dholbach> asac, I just did an upgrade and it was pulled in
<pmcgowan> asac, i suspect since last week
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: ^^
<dholbach> maybe a Depends on gnome-control-center | ubuntu-system-settings ?
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: do you remember if something like this went in?
<asac> i assume would (in theory) have required core dev ack
<asac> dholbach: could be
<ogra_> wow
<asac> dholbach: lets cehck if its on the image too
<asac> ogra_: what?
<asac> :)
<pmcgowan> and it has a list f depends as long as my arm
<ogra_> do a; "dpkg -l |grep gnome" on your phone
<sil2100> asac: I don't remember that anything like that got ACKed, I guess seb128 would do that ACK if needed, and it's impossible he would ACK something like that ;)
<ogra_> asac, so i thijnk i'll set up my new manifest comparison script with a cron job ... that way we should spot it eaily next time
<fginther> m-b-o, If the db already exists, the tests work a lot better: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/94/testReport/
<ogra_> i would have the image to grow massively in size due to that, but it intrestingly didnt
<sil2100> seb128 is really rigorous and firm in the ACK's and reviews ;)
<seb128> what
<dholbach> seb128, indicator-power pulls in gnome-control-center on touch?
<seb128> pmcgowan, asac, sil2100: side effect of landing the desktop indicators converged
<dholbach> which results in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041552/
<dholbach> seb128, maybe a Depends on gnome-control-center | ubuntu-system-settings?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041554/
<seb128> pmcgowan, asac, sil2100: dholbach: we need something similar to https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-datetime/split-out-control-center/+merge/182414
<dholbach> aha
<seb128> I can work on that tonight/tomorrow
<iBotPeaches> okay got my new device at least booting, as im sitting in phablet shell, but no display. anyway to force via shell a display to try and load?
<pmcgowan> seb128, brilliant
<seb128> I've also "looking at e-d-s pulling in webkitgtk/gtk" on my ff list
<asac> seb128: ok thanks.
<cjohnston> lool: when is the discussion on the versions?
<asac> seb128: i assume its under control and not hurting short term to carry that?
<lool> cjohnston: in 5 mn
<asac> seb128: or should we look into backing the cause out? :)
<lool> stgraber: mind adding cjohnston?
<asac> seb128: i sense its not hurting, just asking :)
<cjohnston> lool: ack.. stgraber plars and doanac` also possibly
<ogra_> asac, backing out ... like in, dropping all indicators ?
<asac> ogra_: not sure, we would systematically look :)
<asac> in worst case pop off all stuff that came in one by one :)
<asac> lol
<asac> but lets do that another time
<ogra_> that transition took several days when doing it forward, how much do you think it would take rooolling it back ?
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, this is my favorite subject from months ago, we need something watching the manifest
<asac> ogra_: not sure, i would like that data though :)
<lool> mhall119: Hey
<seb128> asac, that's nothing new, not sure what you want to back out
<pmcgowan> asac, we know the cause, a direct depends
<lool> mhall119: could you rebuild the xda click?  it seems it didn't get the right special hints in the .click to say it's actually a click; rebuilding with latest version of click build should be all there is to is + bump version and uploadin appstore
<seb128> asac, gnome-control-center is there since we landed the converged indicators (not new)
<seb128> g-c-c won some new depends today
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i have a script to do that http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040934/ ... i'll set up a cron job and publish this regulary from tomorrow on
<seb128> which adds to the issue
<lool> mhall119: sorry for the hassle, but this breaks installation in latest image
<pmcgowan> ogra_, awesome
<seb128> asac, but it's only disk footprint waste, not runtime issue
<ogra_> minro disk foorprint
<ogra_> *minor
<pmcgowan> ogra_, asac dashboard should have an image size and package count check
<lool> pmcgowan: +1
<ogra_> pmcgowan, our image build system has an oversized check
<seb128> ogra_, disk is cheap, 640G should me enough ;-)
<m-b-o> fginther: hmm, strange. Did you started #94 by hand? the 2 tests failing should be fixed by a commit 30 minutes ago
<ogra_> not sure how much it takes to enable that for touch
<seb128> pmcgowan, our days should also have 30 hours ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, haha ++
<pmcgowan> seb128, apparently yours does today
<seb128> lol
<seb128> if only it was "today"... ;-)
<seb128> but vUDS is over, so good
<asac> pmcgowan: yeah, let me add that to some list
<seb128> we can get back to get work done
<jcastro> And right about ...... now ...... everyone misses beer time at physical UDS
<ogra_> +++++++++++
<ogra_> and +
 * josepht cries
<ogra_> not only the beer time
<asac> cjohnston: do we maintain a wishlist for dashboard somewhere?
<cjohnston> asac: bugs
<asac> yeah, i kind of knew that was coming :)
<cjohnston> asac: I don't think that anything currently provides us with that info, so someone would need to create something to provide that
<stgraber> lool, cjohnston: coming?
<asac> cjohnston: i really just want to collect loads of ideas atm and then distill them into real wishlist bugs :)
<cjohnston> stgraber: I haven't gotten an invite?
<asac> cjohnston: let me invent something for that purpose :)
<stgraber> cjohnston: I sure invited a Chris Johnston, not sure which account that was though ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<rsalveti> cyphermox: testing your package now
<balachmar> any people here running UT on a Galaxy S?
<doanac`> asac, pmcgowan: this sounds like something that could be a smoke test and then just show up as any other test result like "share-app-autopilot"?
<cwayne> Wellark, ping
<m-b-o> fginther: seems like the MP is merged now
<pmcgowan> doanac`, works for me
<doanac`> asac: so probably is less of a dashboard feature and more of asking someone to write such a test
<fginther> m-b-o, #94 was done by hand.
<fginther> m-b-o, and it works right now because there is a copy of the DB in place with the test starts now. I suspect this is a bug, but I wasn't able to reproduce it outside of the jenkins machine
<m-b-o> fginther: tried on my device, both with db pre existing and deleted. worked both times
<fginther> m-b-o, I tried to find a missing dependency, but nothing came up
<balachmar> so in adb devices my device is listed as offline, any tips?
<balachmar> already tried sudo adfb kill-server etc, and debug mode is on
<asac> doanac`: i think for now we want to see the information
<asac> and not a red/green test
<asac> not saying that it couldnt be a test :)
<jdstrand> balachmar: is system-image-cli -b 0 -c daily-proposed --filter=full supposed to give me any output (eg, progress)?
<m-b-o> fginther: it's even stranger, when a db-file already exists, it will be removed and a new db will be created...
<ogra_> asac, 29.2 is ready
<asac> place your bets :)
<ogra_> (well, nearly, still syncing to cdimage)
<balachmar> ooh, and I was never asked to accept a a host key
<rsalveti> great
<ogra_> now its done
<doanac`> asac: okay. then lets add it to the qa-dashboard BP: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-s-dashboard
<asac> doanac`: is utah in shape for 29.2
<balachmar> jdstrand: I think you didn't mean to ask that from me
<asac> ouch question mark doesnt work anymore on keyboard :)
<fginther> m-b-o, I don't get it either
<jdstrand> balachmar: hehe, you are correct :)
<jdstrand> barry: is system-image-cli -b 0 -c daily-proposed --filter=full supposed to give me any output (eg, progress)?
<doanac`> asac: i think so.
<balachmar> jdstrand: :)
<asac> doanac`: so you don't know :)
<asac> ?
<w-flo> that build was.. quick :o
<doanac`> why wouldn't it be?
<asac> it works again :)
<asac> odd
<m-b-o> fginther: thanks anyways!
<mhall119> lool: just uploaded 0.1.6 of my app, click package created via QtCreator
<fginther> m-b-o, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1218598
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218598 in Ubuntu Weather App "Unable to run autopilot tests due to missing local storage db" [Undecided,New]
<lool> mhall119: thanks!
<cyphermox> rsalveti: don't bother, it's borken
<lool> beuno: do click uploads require review for each version?  if yes, would you mind approving mhall119's updated xda?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: :-(
<mhall119> of course, it has the .bzr directory in it again, so 5x as big
<rsalveti> ping me when it's fixed then
<mhall119> beuno: they do require review, yes
<lool> jdstrand: -v
<lool> jdstrand: to get some output
<barry> jdstrand: add -v or -vv
<lool> -vv is a bit too verbose now in my experience
<cyphermox> rsalveti: now should be much better
<lool> like, downloaded bits
<jdstrand> hmm. it's been running for nearly an hour...
<rsalveti> cyphermox: cool, let me test
<jdstrand> barry: if I ctrl+c will it continue where it left off?
<lool> jdstrand: you can ^C it, it will redownload from start
<lool> not resume, no
<barry> no resume yet
<jdstrand> that is planned?
<lool> jdstrand: but at worst it's 300M, so if you have decent connectivity, it should not be 1h
<barry> yes, with the new download service
<jdstrand> lool: you are assuming a lot about my connectivity
<lool> I'm not assuming, *if* you have decent connectivity  ;-)
<jdstrand> there is a reason why I mirror all devel and stable releases of Ubuntu, and it isn't because I'm a packrat
 * lool mirrors latest stable and devel Ubuntu and ports and Debian too, but that's because I *used* to have bad connectivity
<lool> now I'm just wearing out these poor disks
<lool> that die one after the other
<lool> running with 2 disks out of the original 5 in raid 1+0
<lool> mirror is soon gone!
<lool> jdstrand: I can send you a pidgin with an USB key of the latest delta
<jdstrand> I'll take it! :)
<jdstrand> it's not horrible by 2005 standards
<lool> one pidgin per day with a 64 GB USB key is pretty good Mbits
<jdstrand> yes :)
<lool> 759 kbits
<lool> /s
<lool> oh sorry 7 Mbits/s
<jdstrand> that's a really funny way to think about it :)
<lool> 759 kB/s
<lool> that's more than my DSL!
<_polto_> small wifi traffic with wpa2 uses 100% of CPU on nexus7
<annerajb> hello
<_polto_> on one of the cores.
<_polto_> and /usr/bin/brcm_patchram_plus ---- 100% also.
<_polto_>  system/bin/brcm_patchram_plus --enable_hci --scopcm=0,2,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0 --baudrate 3000000 --use_baudrate_for_download --patchram /etc/firmware/bcm4330.hcd --no2bytes --enable_lpm --tosleep=50000 /dev/ttyHS2   ------  consume 100% CPU (one core)
<lool> yes, seen that in the test farm too
<lool> that's some broadcom driver getting crazy
<lool> we've seen it in the qa lab as well
<_polto_> lool, anything we can do about ?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: working with with maguro, testing mako now
<lool> _polto_: I don't know I'm afraid; you could file a bug against the kernel perhaps, or rather against the package shipping that file
<_polto_> lool, I'll try some more tests without WPA2, ...
<barry> lool: why can't i set the milestone on LP: #1215959 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215959 in Ubuntu system image "Report image versions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215959
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ack
<lool> barry: are there milestones in this project?
<lool> hmm yes
<barry> lool: oops, no unreleased ones ;)
<lool> ah
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ship it
<rsalveti> awesome, this is getting better everyday
<lool> woot, new image
<Wellark> cwayne: pong
<rsalveti> only issue now is that the data connection is on all the time by default, as long you have a valid sim card
<stgraber> barry: daily-barry is currently importing images, should be ready in ~45min (yeah, importing stuff is slow.... still no pxz on the machine)
<cwayne> Wellark, hey, should the unity launcher actually use the gsettings key now? it doesn't seem to
<cwayne> com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites seems to be ignored
<lool> stgraber: i was about to say that
<stgraber> lool: the server side change required for the new numbering scheme was a one line change, simple enough :)
<lool> watching top on nusakan
<lool> stgraber: :-)
<stgraber> lool, barry: actually, let me cheat a bit since we already have those images in daily
 * lool goes taking some tea and then will do a final click test
<barry> stgraber: cool.
<Wellark> cwayne: not yet. the current plan is to have it working by Tuesday
<barry> lool, stgraber, cjohnston: LP: #1218612
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218612 in Ubuntu system image "Support new version number scheme" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218612
<cjohnston> thanks
<barry> stgraber: cool, thanks
<lool> cool thanks
<lool> stgraber: so it seems delta generation completed for 29.2, but I dont see it in the json; is it due to some internal mirrors?
<lool> (in http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily-proposed/grouper/index.json that is)
<stgraber> barry: done
<mhall119> is there a way to re-enable the tour after taking it?
<beuno> mhall119, still need that review?
<mhall119> beuno: I'm a slow learner :)
<mhall119> oh, review of my app
<mhall119> yes, it appears I do
<stgraber> lool: it's being repacked at the moment
<stgraber> barry: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily-barry/grouper/index.json
<barry> stgraber: yay!
<beuno> mhall119, it grew in size quite a bit, is that expected?
<beuno> mhall119, did not pass review: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041759/
<beuno> includes the .bzr and is missing apparmor
<mhall119> beuno: I used QtCreator again, so all of .bzr is in there
<beuno> mhall119, old version as well, as it doesn't have the apparmor bits?
<mhall119> I thought I was up to date
<mhall119> let me check again
<mhall119> popey: do you know of a way to get back to the phablet tour?
<jdstrand> that phablet tour was pretty neat when I first saw it btw :)
<mhall119> yeah, it is
<mhall119> I want to test it out on family members
<mhall119> without having to phablet-flash again
<alecu> sergiusens: do you know if the nexus 7 images work? mmcc on my team had issues with his 7 (it used to work fine last week)
<mmcc> sergiusens: details in bug #1218065
<ubot5> bug 1218065 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashing repeatedly on nexus 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218065
<tedg> pmcgowan, Fixed
<pmcgowan> tedg, which the control panel dep?
<lool> mhall119: latest xda app seems to work again, thanks
<tedg> pmcgowan, Yeah, it'll take a while to get through the system though.
<pmcgowan> tedg, great, let seb know its all done so he doesnt need to look at it
<lool> cjwatson: click support seems functional in latest cdimage --pending build; trying r/o image now
<sergiusens> mmcc: alecu long story short, dist-upgrading is not supported
<mhall119> lool: \o/
<tedg> pmcgowan, Will do, seems to be the last one.
<sergiusens> mmcc: alecu you are missing hybris changes on the android side
<tedg> pmcgowan, All the other indicators look good, I was able to remove gnome-control-center from my phone.
<pmcgowan> tedg, cool
<alecu> sergiusens: ah, I get it now. makes sense, thanks!
<mmcc> sergiusens: aha. so, a "phablet-flash cdimage-touch --wipe" is called for then?
<sergiusens> mmcc: yes, or no --wipe if you don't want to
<mmcc> sergiusens: that's confusing, since "phablet-flash cdimage-touch" without --wipe failed to help yesterday...
<balloons> ping nik90
<cwayne> Wellark, thanks, is that likely to happen?
<alecu> mhall119: edit /var/lib/AccountsService/users/phablet, remove the demo-edge=false line, reboot
<mhall119> lool: beuno: so when does the app store go public?
<sergiusens> mmcc: oh, I was just basing this out of your bug report
<beuno> mhall119, we tried today but didn't make it, hoping for tomorrow
<sergiusens> mmcc: there was an issue with the builds yesterday but with a reboot loop
<mhall119> beuno: cool, I'll ready uReadIt
<mhall119> alecu: thanks
<mmcc> sergiusens: hmm. my bug report was that 'dist-upgrade' had problems, and when I tried to fix with a 'phablet-flash cdimage-touch', it had the same problems :(
<alecu> mhall119: I wanted to see it again, too :-)
<sergiusens> mmcc: never mind, I'm just tried and headaching now
<mmcc> sergiusens: no problem. I'm currently re-flashing with today's image and will update the report
<sergiusens> mmcc: ah, you may have caught the build when the switch from android from jenkins to android from ubuntu archives was being done
<mmcc> sergiusens: ok, interesting.
<sergiusens> cyphermox: that script I made now takes a -l to enable extra nm logging fwiw
<mhall119> alecu: where do I file bugs against the tour?
<alecu> mhall119: I've no idea! I just grepped the code to see how to enable it again.
<mhall119> ah, lol, ok
<alecu> mhall119: I suspect it's lp:unity8, since that's where the qml code seems to be
<cyphermox> ok
<cwayne> boiko, ping :)
<boiko> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> boiko, hey, i noticed you just marked this fixed, should the fix be in today's image? or not til tomorrow? https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1216139
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1216139 in telephony-service "phone app not respecting gsettings key for tones" [Undecided,Fix released]
<boiko> cwayne: should be already fixed in the images that have the new apps (dialer-app and messaging-app)
<cwayne> boiko, ah, i still saw the bug today with the dialer-app
<boiko> cwayne: really? /me checks the gsettings file
<lool> !$#@$@
<lool> click still broken with r/o images
<boiko> cwayne: well, the code is definatelly in the telephony-service, so maybe the config options are not properly saved? I'm double checking here
<lool> so preinstalled packages are there
<mhall119> thanks alecu, sending them an MP
<lool> alecu: still some breakage in latest image
<lool> less
<lool> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:183: Error building preview: No manifest found for app_id: ar.com.beuno.hello-world
<alecu> lool: is that on the RO image?
<lool> yes
<lool> alecu: pkcon works as phablet over adb shell
<lool> alecu: checking whether pkcon installed apps works now
<boiko> cwayne: found the problem: if you reboot the phone it is going to play the new ringtone for incoming call, but for messages it should pick the change for the next message already
<sergiusens> alecu: lool that app_id is different from a click app_id btw
<lool> alecu: but at least it appeared in click list, when it didn't when installed from scope
<sergiusens> as in, it looks different
<lool> sergiusens: which app_id?
<alecu> lool: I'm midway flashing --pending, will try the RO image next
<sergiusens> lool:  app_id: ar.com.beuno.hello-world
<alecu> lool, sergiusens: nevermind about that debug message, the name "app_id" is wrong there
<boiko> cwayne: the problem is that the ringtone code in telephony-service is reading the incoming call sound only at startup, I will fix that, an MR should go in your direction really soon :)
<lool> alecu: and I confirm the app is there and can be launched
<lool> (some icon issues but it's there)
<sergiusens> alecu: ok, seems just like the package name
<alecu> sergiusens: it should say "package_name" in that debug message instead, and the id looks right.
<sergiusens> alecu: great
<cwayne> boiko, awesome!  man i missed working with you :P
<lool> alecu, sergiusens: The good thing is that it feels we're down to a much smaller number of bugs
<lool> I should confirm the xda one real quick
<boiko> cwayne: might be that I am just happy that by switching to the new apps we got rid of lots of bugs :)
<lool> uh Fatal error: Failed to obtain authentication.
<cwayne> boiko, :)
<lool> mhall119: Hmm I might have jumped too happily on the xda package; I still get a different behavior than hello world; only renaming the download to .click allows installing it in the r/o image
<lool> right
<lool> mhall119: that's with 0.1.5
<lool> mhall119: cjwatson said it had something to do with the click-build version you're using that should set the right things in the generated .click; if there's no old version lying around, then that might be a bug in click
<lool> cjwatson: ^
<sergiusens> mhall119: lool let me track down the qtcreator stuff for this
<lool> cjwatson: file --mime reports application/x-debian-package on all of them, not sure how to test exactly
<lool> alecu: I ran packagekit by hand with -v -v
<lool> alecu: saw this error:
<lool> 22:02:27        PackageKit          internal error: failed, but no error code: unknown
<sergiusens> lool: seems to be using click build
<lool> I wonder whether we're seeing inconsistent results because transacations are accumulated
<sergiusens> ah, the joy of pkit
<asac> so the sdk fix didnt really help :(
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3832/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<asac> MAN
<alecu> lool: ah, so it's not the scope after all... anyway, :-(
<lool> alecu: I dont know
<lool> alecu: the scope dies pretty much every time
<asac> plars: can you give back: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3833/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<asac> seems super busy
<lool> alecu: I just mean that tests are inconsistent because of state saved in transactions.db
<asac> somehow unity is looping
<asac> not sure
<asac> hope the next image has that fixed
<plars> asac: I'm giving back the whole thing, I just merged the new {dialer,messaging,address-book}-app tests
<plars> asac: but we also got a phablet-tools update
<plars> asac: not sure if it's causing problems yet, so standby
<asac> plars: the whole thing?
<asac> :)
<asac> plars: if you wish i am fine
<lool> ah it worked this time
<asac> but i guess there is not much hope
<asac> plars: so we thought this webbrowser stuff that is failing on maguro
<asac> without system-settle being wild
<alecu> lool: afaict the scope is dieing of inactivity
<asac> was fixed by a ui-toolkit regression
<plars> asac: I needed to, because I needed to regenerate the whole set of jobs, and it's just easier that way... not many things have run yet on .2
<asac> plars: can you maybe check if going back two or three uploads of the uitk helps?
<lool> alecu: I can never go back to apps scope when anything goes wrong
<asac> i really would prefer if we could isolate this issue first :)
<asac> plars: yeah sounds good
<plars> asac: if it fails again, I'd have to try that locally
<asac> plars: look maguro
<asac> no systemsettle problems
<asac> but still same shitty results as this morning
<asac> as if the ui-toolkit fix, fixed like nothing :)
<plars> asac: yeah, sensorservice was going nuts it seems
<plars> on mako at least
<mhall119> lool: 0.1.6 is the new XDA package, not 0.1.5
<lool> mhall119: ah appstore still serves me 0.1.5
<mhall119> 0.1.5 was my manually mangled package that cjwatson didn't like
<mhall119> lool: perhaps because beuno hasn't approved the 0.1.6 changes yet
<beuno> mhall119, but I have not approved it,so the store still has 0.1.5, right?
<beuno> right  :)
<alecu> lool: I've just flashed with --pending and --wipe. pkcon is happily reporting both installations as completed, but the app directories are empty.
<mhall119> I've dist-upgraded, so let me build 0.1.7
<alecu> lool: it's the same error I pointed a few hours ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1218483
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218483 in click (Ubuntu) "Installation errors are not reported" [High,New]
<lool> alecu: I didn't get this error
<lool> alecu: apps appeared for me
<asac> rsalveti: any idea what might be going on with sensor?
<asac> rsalveti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-webbrowser-app-autopilot/89/artifact/clientlogs/top_before.log/*view*/
<asac> from: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3833/webbrowser-app-autopilot/317869/
<boiko> cwayne: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/fix_ringtone_updating/+merge/183044
<asac> and: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3833/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<asac> rsalveti: feels like a race that happens only on some boots
<boiko> cwayne: can you give it a try using the debs the CI job generates? (CI is going to take some time to run for the MR though)
<asac> rsalveti:  the other boots here dont have that problem http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3833/
<alecu> lool: ah, that's on the RO image, right? I'm still with the non-RO one
<lool> alecu: yes, but I tested the regular image earlier and it just worked
<lool> albeit I hadn't properly wiped my home
<lool> so I guess that was unconclusive
<alecu> lool: afaict --wipe also erases the apps installed in /opt/click..., so yes, they might be the ones already installed.
<cwayne> boiko, sure thing
<alecu> lool: I'm getting the same "internal error: failed, but no error code: unknown" you posted.
<alecu> the scariest thing is pkcon returning OK!
<alecu> ok, I need to be a dad for the rest the day.
<lool> alecu: ok
<alecu> there's not much I can do at this point :-(
<alecu> see you guys tomorrow!
<mhall119> lool: beuno: 0.1.7 uploaded
<lool> thanks
<lool> device doesn't boot anymore
<mhall119> np:/
<mhall119> no my fault
<lool> so will leave it there for tonight
<lool> mhall119: must be the xda app!
<lool> I knew it was evil
<mhall119> I'm sure the extensive security review would have caught all the evil things that code is doing
<beuno> mhall119, looking
<lool> in any case I can tell you it's one of the 2 most popular apps from the appstore
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> still 3 stars in the scope though :(
<beuno> mhall119, still has .bzr though
<mhall119> I'm going to add "Had the most downloaded app in the Ubuntu phone app store for over a week" to my CV
<mhall119> beuno: not my fault, blame bzoltan
<mhall119> I think that one isn't fixed yet
<beuno> mhall119, :)
<cjwatson> lool: mhall119 constructed his package by hand in a bogus way, hence the mime failure - he didn't use "click build" at all
<mhall119> ^^ was 0.1.5
<mhall119> everything after that was built via QtCreator
<cjwatson> looks like this has been addressed as I catch up on more scrollback
<mhall119> 0.1.6 even by the right version of qtcreator
<mhall119> 0.1.7 I meant
<beuno> checking it now
<beuno>     "lint_package_filename_pkgname_match": "'com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.7' != 'com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app' from DEBIAN/control"
<beuno> mhall119, ^
<beuno> not sure if that breaks anything or not
<beuno> the lint tool sure doesn't like it
<beuno> am happy to approve if you think this is better than 0.1.5
<lool> cjwatson: trying to figure out what makes the pk-click plugin / pk unhappy
<mhall119> where did DEBIAN/control come from?
<lool> cjwatson: seeing this "internal error" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6042085/
<beuno> not sure, probably click generates it?
<lool> now reflashing since it wont boot
<cjwatson> beuno: it does
<cjwatson> lool: no idea, not enough info
<lool> cjwatson: yeah, I'll strace it to see if I spot anything while click install runs
<cjwatson> lool: I think I've seen that in apparently otherwise successful builds and shrugged
<lool> ah
<cjwatson> beuno: I have no idea where "lint_package_filename_pkgname_match" comes from though - that's not me
<cjwatson> beuno: does this actually mean "the package is called com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.7.click when it should be called com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app_0.1.7_all.click"?  I think something in QtC might be renaming the package under me, or maybe the app store - click build always calls it packagename_version_arch.click
<mhall119> Qtc created the file name com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app_0.1.7_all.click
<mhall119> is the lint tool generating the wrong expected filename?
<cwayne> boiko, just installed from the CI and rebooted, didn't seem to work
<asac> plars: seems not many tests were run at all?
<asac> i guess you restarted before we got more?
 * asac  assumes this is still running and says good night :)
<lool> 'night
<lool> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/telephony-service/add-missing-dconf-cli-dep/+merge/183055
<lool> alecu: so fresh image, pkconf install-local from terminal works but installing from scope doesn't
<lool> alecu: with hello-world package
<Davideddu> Hello!
<Davideddu> I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to a new device, Samsung GT-S7500. It's not supported officially by CM, but there is a
<plars> asac: yes, it's all running, I'll be checking on it tonight
<Davideddu> an unofficial build.
<Davideddu> I want to ask a question: after putting the local manifests in .repo/local_manifests, should i run breakfast [codename]?
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there an Ubuntu tablet install wiki?
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a list of Ubuntu approved tablets?
<lool> cjwatson: So I can see packagekit run click info on the .click, looking at the code it would extract name and maintainer and architecture from the json, but it doesn't contain architecture
<lool> cjwatson: it seems to call pk_package_id_build() on it
<cjwatson> architecture is a bodge at the moment
<lool> hmm that's non-fatal in pk anyway, it is just replaced with ""
<lool> cjwatson: I straced packagekit calling when the scope requests installation
<lool> cjwatson: I confirmed the .click data is downloaded directly by download manager (it's named .click BTW), then it runs click info, but never goes past that
<cjwatson> I've had three pints including some rather strong cider, any sense you get out of me is coincidence
<lool> cjwatson: oh best time for debugging  :-)
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm planning on buying a tablet and installing Ubuntu on it With a bluetooth keyboard and protfolio case it would be a very cost efficient touchscreen laptop.
<Fishscene> CountryfiedLinux: Check the First link in the MOTD.
<CountryfiedLinux> Gnome Shell would most likely be what I'd use
<NYL>  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45109578&postcount=3
<CountryfiedLinux> thanks Fishscene
<lool> ah! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6042220/
<NYL> any tips?
<CountryfiedLinux> Fishscene, I don't see a how to wiki. I'm looking for a step by step how to.
<slangasek> thomi: so if I'm dipping my toes in on autopilot, trying to fix that chronically failing app test from the other day; and I cannot figure out how to run an autopilot test reliably on the device over adb.  Is there a howto I should be following that tells me how to set up the environment?  (Current failure, after manually passing in the dbus env vars: DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply)
<Fishscene> On that link, click on "Install" (Get started here!).  Which leads you to here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install (Which gives a list of currently "supported" devices, as well as a step-by-step how-to.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-30
<lool> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1218674
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218674 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Need to make .click world readable before passing to click install" [Undecided,New]
<lool> alecu: ^
<lool> now, what's the least intrusive fix
<lool> I dont really want to poke download manager
<lool> note to self: slightly ridiculous to take that long to find a permission issue
<cjwatson> ah, I've seen bugs like that before - I suspect the right answer is to open it first in click and pass fds around
<cjwatson> I don't really think it's the scope's job to fix that
<lool> ok
<cjwatson> click's internal uid shuffling should be its own problem, basically
<CountryfiedLinux> oh ok thanks Fishscene
<Fishscene> NP mate.
<lool> I dont quite understand why the results were so random
<lool> but anyway
<lool> cjwatson: Hmm it's not strace messing the ldpreloading is it?
<cwayne> is there a tutorial anywhere for writing a scope?
<mhall119> cwayne: yes
<mhall119> cwayne: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/scopes/writing-a-unity-scope/
<cwayne> mhall119, wonderful, thank you
<boiko> lool: thanks
<cyphermox> rsalveti: available for a quick review?
<thomi> slangasek: Hi - no special setup has been needed in the past, so there's no HOWTO document. I usually either sdh shell or ssh in, and run 'autopilot run test.id.here'
<lool> alecu: Good news, I think I have a patch
<lool> alecu: at least it worked in my basic testing
<lool> alecu: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1218674
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218674 in click (Ubuntu) "clickpreload doesn't work on armhf" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> thomi: hmm, so I did that, 'autopilot run ubuntu_rssreader_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_add_remove_feed_and_topic' copied from http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3825/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/317522/, run as root, and I get dbus errors :/
<thomi> slangasek: so you're trying to reproduce the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS environment variable being missing?
<thomi> slangasek: also, I'm not familiat with the rssreader test suite, so I don't know how stable is is. Perhaps run some unity8 test suite as a litmus test?
<slangasek> thomi: can you url me?
<thomi> slangasek: I think you're asking for this? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3833/unity8-autopilot/
<half_mast> Does anyone know if the email core app is being working on yet?
<balachmar> I want to run UT on a Galaxy S and I am following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting I am at Device Changes SUID, but I can't find the fstab, should I look on my computer or on the phone?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<balachmar> I think I have found the fstab thing in the aries folder from which apparently some things are used
<asac> oSoMoN: is there anyone from apps team that could look at calendar/share/notes and friedns apps failures?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3833/
<oSoMoN> asac: me I guess, let me check
<asac> oSoMoN: :)
<asac> sorry. if you could have nailed down who busted you i would have preferred to go to those and tell them to better coordinate and test their stuff
<asac> but whatever fix helps :)
<asac> oSoMoN: so, but the webbrowser didnt change...
<asac> oSoMoN: i assume uitoolkit really changed and didnt test before landing?
<oSoMoN> asac: yeah, that’s a change in the uitk that triggered the failures, but really the responsibility is shared, as all the apps should be using the standard emulators provided by the uitk to implement their autopilot tests, and the browser wasn’t using them yet, so its tests were making assumptions that became false with the changes in the uitk (the actual functionality of the app wasn’t impacted, only the tests)
<oSoMoN> asac: I had been meaning to update the browser tests to use the standard emulators for a while, but the task kept being delayed by other more urgent ones
<oSoMoN> at least this is done now
<asac> oSoMoN: right. still testeing would have revealed this before the landing
<asac> oSoMoN: and you could have worked on this withou a firedrill if they had warned you :)
<oSoMoN> asac: true
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: do we have a spreadsheet that has all the branches we daily-release somewhere?
<asac> or a list that I can copy over?
<asac> psivaa: hi
<asac> psivaa: can you give back http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3833/camera-app-autopilot/ ?
<dholbach> lool, great work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1218674
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218674 in click (Ubuntu) "clickpreload doesn't work on armhf" [Undecided,New]
<asac> lool rocks :)
<ogra_> and rolls ...
<asac> ogra_: moin moin
<asac> :)
<ogra_> moinsen
<asac> and the show goes on :)
<ogra_> heh
<asac> ogra_: quick status update: uitoolkit didnt help alone, oSoMoN is now working on a webbrowser real fix and is looking in the apps autopilot failures
<asac> ogra_: further we have unity8 looping every other boot
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-camera-app-autopilot/85/artifact/clientlogs/top_before.log/*view*/
<asac> ogra_: and we have sensorservice sometimes going wild
<asac> anything missing?
<asac> :)
<asac> e.g. all the failures explainable by those?
<asac> :)
<oSoMoN> asac: share-app is fixed in trunk, so the next release will make its tests green again, and I’m looking at calendar-app
<asac> oSoMoN: awesome!!!
<asac> ogra_: so i am pretty sure we want an early midday image
<asac> so we know if the weekend starts green :)
<ogra_> wow, there are quite some additions/removals http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043196/
<asac> well, floodgates were open, FF was coming:)
<asac> ogra_: new unity
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> i dont care about the updates
<asac> lool: can you look at the package diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043196/
<ogra_> it seems a lot of dependencies changed on top of the few seed changes we had
<asac> lool: i believe some there are changing because of click/systemupdates
<ogra_> well, yeah, cjohnston seeded packagekit
<dholbach> asac, the /beat/ goes on! (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjUSlBCLIAU)
<ogra_> err
<asac> ogra_: libcheese? :)
<ogra_> cjwatson,
<ogra_> asac, goes well with libbacon :)
<seb128> ogra_, asac: libcheese is coming from g-c-c, that's being worked on, do we need to have that discussion every day? ;-)
<asac> ogra_: didnt know about cheese
<asac> seb128: err you
<ogra_> seb128, nah, then it wouldnt be a real day
<ogra_> :P
<asac> no, no discussion neede don that one
<cjwatson> yeah, packagekit => at least gdebi-core, packagekit-backend-aptcc, python-{apt,chardet,debian,six}, python3-packagekit
<asac> just wanted someone to double check that the changes we see are sane :)
<asac> or at leasat understood
<seb128> asac, they are buggy but understood
<cjwatson> and also => dropped python3-aptdaemon{,.pkcompat}
<dholbach> ogra_, groundhog day :)
<cjwatson> probably also => dropped python3-defer
<ogra_> dholbach, hehe
<asac> dholbach: :)
<cjwatson> doesn't look all that worrying anyway
<ogra_> well, it looks bigger than i expected from the seed changes
<Mirv> asac: is changes often, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/files/head:/stacks/head/ has them all
<cjwatson> Looks fairly routine from the days when I used to read the diff between Ubuntu desktop images every day.
<Mirv> s/is/it/
<asac> Mirv: do those .cfg files include the list of autopilots to run for each stack?
<Mirv> asac: yes
<asac> Mirv: i see:
<asac>     testpackages: unity8-autopilot
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/unity8.cfg
<Mirv> "tests:" (run after installing the packages "testpackages:")
<asac> Mirv: how do you guess the component to acutally run?
<asac> i know that we have a syntax best practice, but found that there are autopilot tests that have a different syntax styule
<asac> Mirv: so those files seem to not include the know how of which branch goes into which stack
<Mirv> asac: so there simply autopilot run unity8 is done (as tests: unity8) says after installing unity8-autopilot
<asac> Mirv: where is that know how? i assume a separate cfg for upstream merger has that?
<Mirv> asac: the branches are the items under "projects"
<asac> Mirv: oh i see the tests: field now. thankx
<Mirv> so each subitem there
<asac> Mirv: i cant see a URL for the bzr branch
<Mirv> asac: it's lp:item
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/unity8.cfg
<asac> there is no lp:
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/phone.cfg here neither
<asac> oh
<Mirv> asac: yes, but that's the branch name, so bzr branch lp:itenname works
<asac> i see what you mean :)
<asac> yuou could put in:
<asac> unity8/1.2
<asac> as item
<Mirv> yep
<seb128> asac, can you delay questions for a bit, I need Mirv (or sil2100) to look at http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1437/label=autopilot-intel/console so we can land indicators and get gnome-control-center out of the touch image
<asac> and it would guess lp:unity8/1.2
<seb128> ?
<asac> seb128: of course, he just needs to tell me so :) ... this is certainly long term talk
<seb128> asac, thanks
<Mirv> seb128: ok
<seb128> Mirv, ^ can you look at that (I asked on #ubuntu-desktop also but not sure you saw it there)
<Mirv> seb128: I saw now also there
<psivaa> asac: ack, just did it
<psivaa> and will look at any other that needs re-running
<AskUbuntu> How can HTML5 Ubuntu Touch apps access camera and microphone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/339253
<asac> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> asac: np
<timp> popey: I like this :) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/ubuntu-touch-adds-first-run-intro-tour
<popey> timp: it's nice isn't it!
<timp> popey: yes. subtle and clean, but clear
<discopig> i cant wait for mir to work on ubuntu touch
<popey> timp: saw a fair number of people at OSCON who picked up the phone and started randomly stabbing the screen, couldn't figure out how to unlock it or start apps.
<popey> this will help 100%
<balachmar> @popey can't wait to get it running on an old Galaxy S, currently midway of the porting guide
<popey> balachmar: ooh, that would rock
<discopig> doesn't italready run?
<discopig> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/galaxysmtd
<cking> mediaplayer-app when playing the sintel_trailer-1080p.mp4 demo asset is running really slow on todays image on my samsung galaxy nexus, it is pegging one CPU at 100%.  the previous phablet image I was using a couple of days ago it was much smoother
<cking> it's as if A/V sync is completely messed up
<ogra_> cking, yeah, we are in the middle of changing to gstreamer decoding
<ogra_> until the new stuff is in it will use SW decoding
<ogra_> which causes such issues
<cking> ogra_, that explains it :-)
<ogra_> for me it actually runs very smooth until the buffer is filled the first time ... 15-30sec :)
<ogra_> after that its a slideshow with sound
<cking> ogra_, yep, I see the same kind of issue. so when will H/W decoding appear? I was going to power measure A/V playback
<ogra_> i think the plan is to land it today, but for details ask jhodapp and rsalveti once they are up, they are doing that transition
<jamesh> ogra_: hi.  would it be possible to add "mediascanner" and "unity-scope-mediascanner" to the ubuntu-touch meta package dependencies?
<ogra_> jamesh, with pleasure :)
<ogra_> jamesh, doe that have autopilot tests the QA team should know about ?
<jamesh> ogra_: there is an integration test between the two packages, but it doesn't go through autopilot -- it tests at the scope API level
<ogra_> ok, probably makes sense if someone develops some runtime test then ...
<jamesh> ogra_: Unity8 is currently configured to show music from the "mockmusic" scope at present, so it doesn't actually show up in the UI yet
<ogra_> right, but if it does it should get testing :)
<Mirv> asac: let's postpone your further daily release config questions to Monday, my post-FF+UDS head can't take more tasks at the moment than the ones I have now
<jamesh> being able to show some real data on the phone in the music scope is probably a precondition to get to a point where it can use the real music scope and those tests can be written
<ogra_> (i didnt say i want to see a test right now, but someone should talk to QA about runtime tests)
<jamesh> agreed.
<asac> Mirv: absolutely :)
<lool> asac: looking
<lool> asac: so dconf-cli is a bug, should get back on the image
<lool> asac: it is used to set an ofono settting; I dont know what that breaks
<lool> asac: see https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/telephony-service/add-missing-dconf-cli-dep/+merge/183055
<lool> asac: the aptdaemon / packagekit stuff should be ok
<ogra_> lool, uh, then ofono should have a dep on it
<lool> asac: I dont know why we're pulling libcheese (camera app I guess), that probably explains all the GNOME deps
<lool> ogra_: that's what the mp adds
<lool> it's telephony-app's ofon-setup script IIRC
<ogra_> ah, ok
<ogra_> i was wondering why you didnt add it to ofono itself ... fine then
<ogra_> cheese comes in with gnome-c-c i think
<lool> I dont know, I just spotted it in passing in the logs in my home dir
<ogra_> which all the indicators depend on
<mamenyaka> diwic, available?
<asac> lool: yeah. seb alreadyu explained libcheese with g-c-c which is being worked on
<diwic> mamenyaka, somewhat
<asac> lool: thanks. sounds all is good and in hands
<mamenyaka> diwic, I am fresh installing 0830 to test the sound
<diwic> mamenyaka, on what device?
<mamenyaka> diwic, Sony Tablet Z for starters, it has the apq80... card
<diwic> mamenyaka, right
<diwic> mamenyaka, chances are you need to fix up or completely rewrite the UCM files before it's working, but feel free to try
<mamenyaka> diwic, that's great
<mamenyaka> diwic, and later, I have a Note 10.1, with a card named Midas_WM1811
<cjwatson> seb128: regarding icon in click packages, in a hypothetical multi-app package this would need to be per-app not per-package, right?
<seb128> mpt, ^ do you have an opinion?
<cjwatson> That is, it's basically associated with each desktop file
<seb128> cjwatson, I didn't know we would have multiple apps in a click
<cjwatson> The design permits it
<seb128> cjwatson, is each app having it own subdir/datas in that case?
<cjwatson> I don't know how much we'll use it in practice but we decided to design it in from the start rather than having to retrofit it
<cjwatson> They share an apparmor profile and I think a data directory
<popey> ogra_: I sympathise with your connection now...  8% [==>                                    ] 4,281,428   3.90KB/s  eta 31m 5s
<ogra_> heh, well, mine is usually around 300k :) i'm not syuffering *that* much :)
<mamenyaka> wow, what a nice tutorial with the new image!
<seb128> cjwatson, the design mockup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-storage.png
<cjwatson> So that's probably just per-package
<seb128> cjwatson, my gut feeling is that the list should be a list of clicks, not apps, but I'm unsure ... mpt is the designer and he might have an idea
<cjwatson> I think it will be a lot easier to implement per-package really and we should probably just do that
<cjwatson> And make more sense given possible shared data between apps in the same package
<seb128> cjwatson, if a click has app A-B-C and they are listed as 3 it becomes hard to know how much space you win by uninstalling that click for example
<cjwatson> Exactly
<mamenyaka> diwic, is the Music app reliable? it hangs white
<mamenyaka> in settings, no sound
<cjwatson> OK, so this is just a matter of recommending an "icon" entry at the top level of the manifest?
<cjwatson> The existing official packages don't have anything like that yet so free to make one up
<seb128> cjwatson, yes, basically ... I'm throwing the "click list --manifest" json output to a qml model
<diwic> mamenyaka, we have had other people testing the music app and it's working
<seb128> and using the title/icon to set the listitems text and icon
<diwic> mamenyaka, on the nexus 4
<mamenyaka> diwic, it worked for me too some images before, but now it's not working
<diwic> mamenyaka, but start by testing "paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav" e g
<diwic> mamenyaka, and see if it hangs or seems to play back but silent output
<diwic> mamenyaka, i e quits after a few seconds
<diwic> mamenyaka, paplay is in pulseaudio-utils
<cjwatson> seb128: (installed-size is done in click trunk btw)
<mamenyaka> and where do I find the pulseaudio utils?
<seb128> cjwatson, (great, thanks)
<cjwatson> seb128: you'll need to get Sergio to add "icon" entries to the official click packages
<cjwatson> seb128: would you like to suggest a one-line description of the "icon" key for the file format spec?
<seb128> cjwatson, once they have it then the manifest is going to pick the info?
<cjwatson> how do you mean?
<cjwatson> "click list --manifest" just dumps the manifest out ...
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, I'm unsure I understand what you call "official click packages"/what Sergio needs to do
<seb128> the spec needs to be updated
<seb128> and then the existing packages need to be updated?
<mamenyaka> diwic, # paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<mamenyaka> Connection failure: Connection refused
<mamenyaka> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<cjwatson> seb128: Sergio maintains the code that creates the packages on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/
<cjwatson> seb128: And yes, the existing packages need to be updated with an icon (I can't magic that out of nowhere) and rebuilt with click 0.4.x once released
<cjwatson> (for installed-size)
<diwic> mamenyaka, sounds like pulseaudio is not running. Try killing pulseaudio processes if there still are any and start it again, e g with "pulseaudio -vvvv" if you want a debug log too
<cjwatson> Other click packages will presumably follow along in time too, but it's important to have the core apps follow current standards
<seb128> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> seb128: so can I have that description of icon?  in particular I need to know if any image file at all will do or if there are limitations on its format
<seb128> cjwatson, description ... we can copy the desktop spec one: "Icon to display in interfaces listing click packages. If the name is an absolute path, the given file will be used. If the name is not an absolute path, the algorithm described in the Icon Theme Specification will be used to locate the icon. "
<seb128> (slightly adapted the "to display in..."
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> so no particular limitations, you'll just rescale if needed?
<seb128> cjwatson, does that work for you or do you needs specifics on the format?
<seb128> right
<cjwatson> that's fine, I probably don't need to be more specific than the desktop entry spec is
<seb128> just doing what is done for .desktop files seems logical to me
<seb128> great
<mamenyaka> diwic, ok, now getting output with paplay, but no sound
<diwic> mamenyaka, then you might need to adjust the UCM files in /usr/share/alsa/ucm/apq... to make it work with your device
<cjwatson> seb128: actually we should refine the bit about paths
<mamenyaka> diwic, so I have apq8064-tabla-snd-card
<mamenyaka> diwic, and is this okay? cdev "hw:apq8064tablasnd"
<cjwatson> seb128: I would suggest that the path must either be relative to the base of the click package (not absolute), or it should be icon-theme
<seb128> cjwatson, that makes sense in context of the clicks yes, +1 from me
<cjwatson> seb128: which means that the code using this will need to try to resolve it relative to the click base, and then fall back to icon-theme - it can't test for absoluteness first
<cjwatson> seb128: we could include absolute path as well if you think that would be useful but I'd be inclined to say it's normally a bad idea
<seb128> ok
<diwic> mamenyaka, cat /proc/asound/cards to see
<diwic> mamenyaka, also, does "pacmd list-sinks" show stuff like "[Out] Speaker" ?
<cjwatson> but I suppose it would be weird not to support it
<seb128> cjwatson, no, I don't think we need absolute path
<diwic> mamenyaka, in the "ports" section
<cjwatson> I'll just not specify it, if code happens to support it - e.g. os.path.join(base, abs_path) => abs_path - then so be it
<mamenyaka> diwic, No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<seb128> wfm
<Laney> hmm
<diwic> mamenyaka, and the pulseaudio you started is still running?
<Laney> how am I going to check the passcode / passphrase?
<mamenyaka> diwic, I'm guessing not
<mamenyaka> the shell is frozen
<mamenyaka> but it shows up in ps
<diwic> maybe it works better if you have a better UCM file
<mamenyaka> diwic, killed, restarted, now ok
<mamenyaka> got all three out
<mamenyaka> diwic, [Out] Speaker: Main speaker (priority 100, latency offset 0 usec, available: unknown)
<mamenyaka> and an empty properties
<diwic> mamenyaka, cool. So then the card name is probably right at least
<cjwatson> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/revision/216
<diwic> mamenyaka, now for the ucm file, the changes you need to make are very device specific and might need some detective work to figure out
<mamenyaka> diwic, so now where to poke the ucm file?
<mamenyaka> diwic, oh
<diwic> mamenyaka, in my case (nexus 4), there was a file /system/etc/snd_soc_msm/* that contained very good hints of what the mixer should be set to
<mamenyaka> diwic, I have files there
<seb128> cjwatson, great, thanks a lot!
<mamenyaka> diwic, snd_soc_msm_2x  snd_soc_msm_2x_Fusion3
<mpt> seb128, cjwatson: Oh, no, not again. I had this same headache with USC. :-]
<diwic> mamenyaka, btw, did you read my blog post / announce email which contained some basic info on UCM?
<mamenyaka> diwic, of course
<diwic> mamenyaka, e g remove the VoiceCall stuff on tablets
<mamenyaka> diwic, but that didn't help me much
<seb128> cjwatson, I guess I should wait for that to be released before pinging Sergio?
<mamenyaka> diwic, yes, did that
<cjwatson> seb128: He can add the icon any time, but he'll need to wait for 0.4.0 before he can rebuild and get installed-size
<seb128> ok
<diwic> mamenyaka, ok. I'm not sure which of the two files (2x or 2x_Fusion3) that is the right one for your platform, but look through them both and look for hints on how to set up the speaker.
<diwic> mamenyaka, then try to adjust the UCM file to fit
<mpt> seb128, cjwatson: Is it possible to get the icons of all the apps in a package?
<cjwatson> We don't have a specification for per-app icons yet in the manifest, except by going through the desktop file
<cjwatson> So not really
<cjwatson> Ted has been suggesting that I rename "hooks" to "apps" or something, which would make it more reasonable to add it there
<cjwatson> Though it would still amount to duplication with respect to the desktop file
<mamenyaka> diwic, I have the files here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043594/
<diwic> mamenyaka, and restart pulseaudio when you want to test your changes
<cjwatson> I guess a sufficiently smart tool could walk the manifest, find desktop files, parse each one, find the icon
<cjwatson> Maybe that isn't even unreasonable
<mamenyaka> diwic, okay
<mamenyaka> diwic, thank you for all the help
<diwic> SectionDevice
<diwic> 	Name "Speaker"
<diwic> 	Comment "Speaker Rx device"
<diwic> mamenyaka, ^ that's where to start looking
<diwic> mamenyaka, yw - I'll go for lunch now
<discopig> ubuntu touch on nexus 4 is so nice
<ogra_> asac, FYI http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ ... latest 15min after a new image was published you should have a diff log there
<asac> ogra_: awesome!
<cjohnston> asac: were you wanting to display something like that on the dashboard?
<nhaines> ogra_: thanks for publishing that package change script.  I think it'll be useful.  :)
<asac> cjohnston: we want many things, yes.
<asac> :)
<asac> cjohnston: not only do i want to see the diff from previou image, i also would love to be able to interactively diff builds
<asac> like compare build from 1 week to todays
<asac> cjohnston: why are you awake?
<asac> :)
 * asac tries to do the math
 * cjohnston blames you
<asac> thats not nice. now i feel bad again :)
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> its almost 7
<asac> cjohnston: what have i done? :)
<asac> ah so you are a morning person?
<cjohnston> ok then.. I blame school aged kids
<cjohnston> not at all
<asac> so you slept before now :)?
<asac> thats what i was worried about
<asac> lol
<cjohnston> Ya.. I went to bed a couple hours ago
 * cjohnston wonders more about ogra_ script that may help make cjohnston's life a little easier ;-)
<asac> yeah
<asac> ogra_'s scripts are always open source
<asac> so you should be able to get it :)
<ogra_> cjohnston, feel free to grab, modify, integrate somewhere etc :)
<ogra_> its in the same dir ... a usage description is in the README
<ogra_> if i find the time i might integrate that stuff into cdimage directly
<mamenyaka> diwic, !!! headphones working!
<ogra_> so we just get some ".package.diff" filr in the publishing dir for that
<ogra_> *file
<cjohnston> Thanks ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<asac> oSoMoN: so your webbrowser fix is in the archive?
 * asac wonders if we should try to validate that it fixed all with an image kick
<ogra_> asac, oh, in case you dont know it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039695/ seems jodh wrote something similar to the systemsettle test
<cjohnston> kicking something sounds fun
<ogra_> but more focused on processes than just iterating over top output
<asac> jhodapp: hey... wanna chat about that script? :)
<oSoMoN> asac: it’s been released, it should be in the archive (allowing for the necessary latency to propagate there)
<ogra_> (well, it screen scrapes top too after all)
<asac> jhodapp: basically, want to understand if there is a low hanging fruit for improving automation with your script
<ogra_> asac, wrong jodh<tab> :)
<asac> jodh: ^^ :)
<asac> sorry
<thibaut`> hi all - I've some ideas how a bookmakr feature could be implemented
<thibaut`> where to post it? wiki? bug ticket? send some one a mail?
<jodh> asac: you mean QA testing? It would be easy for QA to run that script every 'n' seconds in a test environment and fail the test if it finds anything chewing cpu I guess.
<ogra_> thibaut`, whats wrong with the existing bookmark feature ?
<ogra_> thibaut`, well, the best would to file a whishlist bug against the webbrowser-app i think
<ogra_> ah !
<ogra_> well, then against the file manager
<thibaut`> ok
<thibaut`> thx
<asac> jodh: so what we currently do is that we run something that waits n-minutes and fails if the system never goes idle
<asac> jodh: does this script do the same or more or something different?
<jodh> asac: my script just gets a snapshot of the top cpu hogs. Then, next time it is run, if those same pids are still above the specified cpu threshold, it will print an error message.
<jodh> asac: I was actually hoping to get it, or something rather more sophisticated onto the images and hooked into apport since QA will never find all possible "spinners".
<mamenyaka> diwic, I have active port: <[Out] Headphones>, even when there are no headphones
<ogra_> well, the systemsettle test does something like that on boot
<ogra_> but not as fine grained as yours
<ogra_> so QA will catch CPU hogs as long as they happen on boot
<jodh> ogra_: ok, great. However, I still feel there is value in having something like this on an image. Same rationale as whoopsie+apport: we can't test every possible combination of programs that might suddenly "go rogue" :)
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt debate to have it on the image too :)
<ogra_> i just think it might also improve the test QA already runs :)
<jodh> The current feeling is to rewrite the script in C, potentially as part of whoopsie. However, we're at the "exploratory" phase atm. The other issue is what you do if you find a hog. Since such a facility should work on all devices, we don't want to kill long-running RDBMS services on a server, or gcc/firefox/etc on a desktop.
<ev> for those not following the thread, my proposal there was to leave GUI applications to the hanging application check that will eventually go into Mir
<ev> and just handle background processes with jodh's proposed script
<ogra_> you should talk to ricmm ... it sounds like a natural place for this to live would be the application lifecycle handling
<popey> hmm, i can't seem to flash this maguro. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043726/
<popey> it barfs  saying autodeploy not found
<ogra_> retry ?
<popey> tried twice
<popey> trying without -b
<popey> working now
<popey> ooh, next phone has old cwmr with the hat
<balachmar> discopig: that page was last updated in march, I would assume things have evolved :)
<BiohZn> Hi, i would like to know if Ubuntu Touch is ready for at least semi day-to-day use, and if there is an up-to-date list of working and non-working functions in touch atm
<OrokuSaki> I think msm audio will soon work for me
<OrokuSaki> I have aplay working as root
<OrokuSaki> silent when I run as phablet, audio plays when I run as root
<OrokuSaki> added phablet to the audio group, rebooting, crossing fingers
<OrokuSaki> Had to borrow WebOS
<OrokuSaki> and use /usr/share/alsa from webos
<OrokuSaki> and run audiod from webos
<OrokuSaki> while booting touch
<asac> ogra_: have you kicked for the webbrowser fix confirm?
<asac> i think it sin for 2h alreawdy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app
<ogra_> asac, nope, nobody askwed
<asac> ogra_: thought i did above :)
<asac> lets do one
<asac> if its cheap
<ogra_> np, kicking off
<asac> coolio
<ogra_> running
<OrokuSaki> Does bluetooth work through LXC? Or can I attempt to use bluetooth like I do with Ubuntu 13.04?
<OrokuSaki> Non-touch
<OrokuSaki> @ogra =)
<ogra_> no idea, never tried
<OrokuSaki> sweet, let ya know
<thibaut`> here my file manager global bookmark suggestion - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1218872
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218872 in Ubuntu File Manager App "global bookmark – one place for all folder bookmarks" [Undecided,New]
<thibaut`> I don't know how to set the status to 'whishlist'
<jodh> ogra_: fyi upstart 1.10 has at last hit the archive.
<ogra_> yeah, saw the upload :)
<jodh> ogra_: uploaded 2 days ago, appeared in release pocket within the last hour or so.
<ogra_> yep
<Jardar> Stupid question: Will the 2nd Gen Nexus 7 be supported?
<ogra_> Jardar, not by canonical, but there are likely community people working on a port
<Jardar> Sigh... Anyone want to trade a gen2 for gen1 Nexus 7? :p
<seb128> mpt, hum, I see that in the "system settings planning" you crossed the "about this phone" items, what does that mean? (e.g you crossed the visual design item, but I don't see them on that document nor on the wiki)
<mpt> seb128, it means that I've copied it into the table
<seb128> mpt, the table is all green without visual though?
<seb128> mpt, or at least it doesn't have a line for visual... I guess any line missing those is a TODO?
<ogra_> asac, 30.1 is up btw
<seb128> mpt, speaking of visual, do you have a tip on how to open the ones in the table in a resolution that would let me see what's on the image?
<seb128> mpt, the 10x30 pixels thumbnails is too small for my eyes
<seb128> mpt, and I can't find a way to see that as an image (supposing there is an image with proper resolution behind those)
<seb128> hum, supposing->assuming
<ogra_> jdstrand, hmm, that looks odd http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3846/security/321547/
<jdstrand> ogra_: indeed. what changed underneath ufw? :)
<ogra_> apw, ^^^
<jdstrand> seems like the maguro kernel changed?
<ogra_> it did, but doesnt mention firefall stuff
<ogra_> *firewall
<ogra_>   * prctl: add PR_{SET,GET}_CHILD_SUBREAPER to allow simple process
<ogra_>     supervision
<ogra_>     - LP: #1218415
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218415 in linux-maguro (Ubuntu) "upstart needs subreaper prctl support for touch kernels < v3.4" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218415
<mpt> seb128, you can resize any of them temporarily. :-) I've put the About screen onto the wiki page. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#Phone>
<ogra_> thats the changelog
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> mpt, the visual "overwrite" your design?
<mpt> seb128, yes, unless otherwise stated
<seb128> mpt, wondering because on that one you had the logo centered (which looks better imho, and which is what you did) where the visual has it left aligned
<seb128> what we did*
<jdstrand> ogra_: ufw is just doing a modprobe there
<ogra_> yep, thought so
<jdstrand> ogra_: eg, 'modprobe nf_conntrack_ftp'
<ogra_> yup
<seb128> mpt, please get them to put the ubuntu/vendor centered again, the left aligned version is not as nice looking ;-)
<mpt> seb128, I agree ... There was an issue with the superscript Ubuntu logo pushing the "ubuntu" slightly off-center
<mpt>  ubuntu
<mpt> ubuntu *
<mpt>    |
<jdstrand> ogra_: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/148794908/linux-maguro_3.0.0-3.16_3.0.0-3.17.diff.gz
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thanks for the image diff report, what pulled in cheese and clutter stuff do we know?
<jdstrand> ogra_: if looks like linux-maguro-3.0.0/debian.maguro/abi/3.0.0-3.16/armhf/maguro.modules was added
<jdstrand> but this is 3.0.0-3.17?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, gnome-control-center fallout
<pmcgowan> ah
<seb128> mpt, right, still looking better than the left aligned version though...
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, threre seems to be something wrong with the build scripts
<seb128> mpt, do you know if somebody is going to provide an asset for the ubuntu circle image btw? we currently use the utf8 char, but that's not colored
<jdstrand> ogra_: its neat to see automated testing at work :)
<ogra_> yeah
<mpt> seb128, I don't deal with artwork, sorry, ask jnick_tait
<jdstrand> ogra_: are you filing a bug or shall I?
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<ogra_> jdstrand, lets wait for rtg ... thats probably quickly fixed
<jdstrand> ok
<ogra_> (or apw )
<OrokuSaki> phablet can play aplay with my msm-audio now if I remove .config/pulse/* with pulse shutdown... so.. now I guess its just time to work on pulse
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, are you sure the mediaservice is off ? no audiofilnger etc ?
<OrokuSaki> no audioflinger I believe
<ogra_> in the new world order i think you shouldnt be able to play anything without pulse
<OrokuSaki> I looked for that in logcat.. it no longer starts
<ogra_> (diwic might want to correct me here )
<diwic> ogra_, well, I guess pulseaudio can initialize the sound card for you, then if you quit pulseaudio the sound card will probably be in a usable state
<OrokuSaki> I know pulse works in Ubuntu 13.10 with willcast's rom... Might see what he did to get it working...(nontouch)
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> nontouch  will probably not help much here
<OrokuSaki> =(
<ogra_> since pulse talks to the container (or tries to)
<OrokuSaki> can I change that?
<OrokuSaki> I don't want it talking to the containter
<ogra_> err, you surely want
<OrokuSaki> I am initializing my sound by mounting webos, and running /usr/bin/audiod
<diwic> it only talks to the container on voice calls.
<OrokuSaki> k
<ogra_> since the container holds the actual sound card driver
<ogra_> for calls
<OrokuSaki> good info
<sergiusens> cyphermox: nmcli and network manager seem to be missbehaving when not wifi connected
<ogra_> NM works fine here if i only use the UI
<ogra_> i can switch wifi on/off fine and it falls back to 3G
<lool> cjwatson: would you think we could upload updated click today?  would like to test the fixed one
<lool> cjwatson: thanks for adding more checks in clickpreload.c and calling the full _init() function
<sergiusens> cyphermox: here's a paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044057/
<NYL> does ubuntu touch support vfat file system
<NYL> ?
<ogra_> sure
<OrokuSaki> okay I got it working !!!!
<OrokuSaki> woot woot!
<ogra_> congrats
<OrokuSaki> load-module module-alsa-sink uncomment that in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<diwic> OrokuSaki, \o/
<OrokuSaki> woot woot!
<diwic> OrokuSaki, hum, that's working around things
<OrokuSaki> but I can play a wav in musicapp but not mp3? gstreamer?
<oSoMoN> fginther: hey, any idea why CI has not run on https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/reduce-newevent-popup-height/+merge/183090 ?
<diwic> OrokuSaki, ideally we want module-udev-detect to load the alsa sinks
<OrokuSaki> I also have /usr/share/alsa/ucm/msm-audio
<OrokuSaki> brought over from... ubuntu non touch
<diwic> OrokuSaki, if you load module-alsa-sink those files are not used I believe
<fginther> oSoMoN, yes, it appears jenkins is stuck running an earlier job. I'll on stuck it.
<OrokuSaki> also mounting webos and running /usr/bin/audiod to init sound
<fginther> *unstuck* it
<oSoMoN> fginther: thanks!
<OrokuSaki> reboot to see if it sticks
<cyphermox> sergiusens: it may be a dbus issue... can you tell me what version of dbus you have?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hi!
<cyphermox> sergiusens: that's assuming you have upgraded to the latest image
<jdstrand> cjwatson: mzanetti and I were just talking about how to enumerate apps from the login/screenlock screen
<mzanetti> jdstrand: I don't think I need to enumerate them
<jdstrand> cjwatson: we planned for encrypted directories and such, which is why /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/* exists
<mzanetti> jdstrand: I have a list of appIDs and need to find icon, displayname etc for them
<plars> wow, 2 images already today?
<jdstrand> mzanetti: oh, then there should be no problem
<mzanetti> jdstrand: I don't really know yet how I find the .desktop file from the appId.
<jdstrand> mzanetti: if you have the appid, then you can get the $pkgname like so: $appid.split('_')[0]
<mzanetti> perfect
<mzanetti> problem solved
<jdstrand> mzanetti: then do 'click pkgdir $pkgname'
<jdstrand> cjwatson: nm
<mzanetti> jdstrand: what's the appId for e.g. the dialer-app?
<mzanetti> as currently the applicationmanager still gives me the .desktop file name... but that will be changed to appid
<mzanetti> afaik
<jdstrand> mzanetti: the dialer app is not currently a click package, so it doesn't have an appid I don't think. maybe unity fakes one up? tedg ^ ?
<jdstrand> mzanetti: I would *guess* you might get either, depending on if it is a click package or not. but we need a unity guy to comment
<tedg> jdstrand, It gives it the name of the desktop file.  i.e. "inkscape"
<mzanetti> tedg: ah, thanks.
<mzanetti> jdstrand: and how would a click one look like?
<tedg> $(pkg)_$(app)_$(version)
<tedg> I think we may need to put a handler in somewhere that can discover the version.
<OrokuSaki> Can you guys think of a reason musicplayer can play wav but not mp3? gstreamer?
<mzanetti> so the .desktop file would be in /opt/click/$(pkg)/$(app).desktop ?
<tedg> Probably in url-dispatcher... but that means it's my job, so somewhere is is fine too :-)
<OrokuSaki> permissions are good on mp3
<ogra_> jdstrand, oh, its not the kernels fault (teh modprobe issue) ...
<tedg> mzanetti, No
<ogra_> xnox, can we have an android rebuild to pick up the new maguro kernel ?
<tedg> mzanetti, The desktop file will be ~/.local/applications/$(app_id).desktop
<tedg> mzanetti, We build it on click package install.
<mzanetti> tedg: but I can't access ~ from the greeter :/
<OrokuSaki> ogra can you play mp3's?
<jdstrand> tedg: if it gives something like "inkscape" for a non-click app, isn't there the potential for a namespace issue if an app in the archive use foo_bar_baz?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, no idea, i dont have any on the phone :) but i think you need gstreamer-codecs-bad for trhat to work
<OrokuSaki> thanks!
<tedg> mzanetti, Hmm, yeah.  That's going to be tricky.  Do you just need the icon?
<cjwatson> lool: Yep, I thought I said I was planning to upload it today.  I wanted to try to make some progress on the multiple-base-directory problem first though, if I can
<OrokuSaki> like normal ubuntu
<jdstrand> tedg: also, mzanetti may not have access to ~.local/share/applications
<mzanetti> tedg: icon and displayname at least. let me check
<cjwatson> I just added a package icon to the click 0.4 spec, for seb
<jdstrand> tedg: in case the user is logged out/screenlocked and the dir encrypted
<tedg> mzanetti, Could we put those in accounts-service?
<cjwatson> there isn't a per-app one (at present) but per-package should be enough for the time being I'd have thought
<tedg> The reason I'm saying that is that you'll have to get very friendly with click otherwise.  As there can be different directories and such.
<mzanetti> tedg: yes. shouldn't be a problem
<tedg> cjwatson, The per-app one would be the one in the dekstop file, no?
<mzanetti> ok... /me backs away from parsing .desktop files on his own :D
<cjwatson> tedg: Yeah, if that isn't too inconvenient a path to trace through
<cjwatson> mzanetti: I thought we had libraries for this :)
<mzanetti> cjwatson: well yeah. but those would still require to access the .desktop file
<tedg> cjwatson, The tricky part for them would be that they can't use the symlink farm.  Because they know the version, but aren't a user with that version installed.
<cjwatson> tedg: That's not all that tricky
<tedg> cjwatson, How would they find the base path?  I thought that was per-user?
<lool> cjwatson: ah sorry might have missed this in the backlog; cool thanks
<cjwatson> If they know the version they can look that up ...  I don't recall whether we have a decent interface for that but it wouldn't be hard
<cjwatson> tedg: The per-user symlinks are to /opt/click.ubuntu.com/PKG/VER, so it isn't *fundamentally* a per-user operation
<cjwatson> It just might not be exposed right now except for manually constructing paths (which of course I don't recommend)
<tedg> Yeah, it seems though just getting it from the user's launcher would be easier.
<cjwatson> I'll leave that up to you folks
<tedg> cjwatson, While we're talking about click :-)  One thing we'd talked about briefly was a way to stop the garbage collector while an app is running.  Have you thought more about that?
<cjwatson> Not really.  Any suggestions?
<cjwatson> It will indeed probably matter soon since we might actually have a GC :)
<tedg> Nothing elegant... I'm curious about doing it as a click hook, so we'd have a hook that would run, check if that version is running and stop there.
<tedg> That way on every execution we're not talking to click.
<tedg> So I guess if we had a command like "click hold" or something we could use that?
<cjwatson> What does the interface for "is this appid running" look like?
<tedg> I have a little utility we can reuse.  upstart-app-pid which will check to see if it's running.
<cjwatson> Some kind of hook might be possible ... I don't think it really fits the current hook scheme though
<OrokuSaki> launcher in unity8 feels a bit slugish when scrolling down to bunch up all the icons together
<tedg> cjwatson, To be clear (not sure if this was clear on rereading) I wasn't thinking the hook itself would return a value to block.  More that it would be the point where we'd check.
<OrokuSaki> YAY MP3 Working!
<OrokuSaki> Still DRE =)
<OrokuSaki> Audio turns off when screen turns off.. is that normal?
<xnox> ogra_: ack.
<OrokuSaki> IS bluetooth working in Ubuntu Touch?? think so right..
<ogra_> xnox, thx
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, on the low level ... there is no peering UI or anything yet
<OrokuSaki> ogra: what does that mean in layman terms?
<OrokuSaki> I understand low level.. mostly
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, it works from commandline
<OrokuSaki> yes
<ogra_> no UI for it yet
<OrokuSaki> with screen turned off yes
<OrokuSaki> well I am 99% sure
<ogra_> why would the screen affect bluetooth ?
<OrokuSaki> sound... not bluetooth
<OrokuSaki> playing an mp3 with the screen turned off
<lool> stgraber: question for you from jamie on ubuntu-phone list  :-)
<diwic> the system goes to S3 while sound is playing
<lool> barry: did you manage to update system-image client for new ids?
<diwic> OrokuSaki, that's why sound stops
<ogra_> ah, well, that will work once the playback goes through the media sevice that we dont have yet
<OrokuSaki> sweet!
<barry> lool: still working on it.  i expect it will be done today
<OrokuSaki> one less thing for me
<ogra_> media apps will have to use that backend which will keep audio alive
<OrokuSaki> Does bluetooth settings work?
<cjwatson> Anyone have strong opinions on how the list of base directories containing click packages should be configured?  For instance, we might have a directory somewhere under /usr on the system partition where we install Ubuntu core apps, a directory somewhere under /custom on the system partition where a carrier installs their modifications, and /opt/click.ubuntu.com for user-installed apps.
<lool> barry: ok; please ping me when it's in so that I test the next image with ltaest code
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, as i said above, BT only from cmdline
<boiko> sil2100: thanks for fixing the dependencies on dialer-app and messaging-app, I was about to start working on it :)
<OrokuSaki> OH!
<barry> lool: +1
<lool> barry: did you see the bug with lack of progress bar with latest system-image?
<OrokuSaki> okay.. I thought you wer talking about sound
<OrokuSaki> thanks man!
<cjwatson> I don't really want to hardcode a list in click, and I think it needs to be in more than one file so that we don't have file clashes between packages that ship the configuration.
<ogra_> :)
<lool> barry: whenever you test next, watch out for it; if it's something in the UI code, I can talk to Didier about it Monday I guess
<barry> lool: no, but i'm not surprised.  the progress signals won't be enabled until the d/l service integration, since i really only have that information via that api.  but i see the new d/l service with group downloads landed last night, so that'll be the first thing i work on next week
<cjwatson> So I was thinking of something like /etc/click/paths/*.cfg where each file contains a list of directory names.
<lool> cjwatson: sounds great; something like an /etc/click.d would be great
<lool> cjwatson: yeah, seems good
<seb128> mpt, there? can you join an hangout?
<cjwatson> Then we walk that directory in sorted order and collect the list - we do need it to be ordered
<lool> cjwatson: was there discussion at vUDS on how things would work when preinstalled packages are updated?
<lool> cjwatson: or how to support / prevent removals of preinstalled packages?
<cjwatson> lool: I proposed a solution on an MP and nobody has argued
<cjwatson> That counts, right? :)
<lool> cjwatson: yeah, I think I saw this one; it's also where you proposed the multiple databases
<cjwatson> It's in https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/session-manager-touch/install_clicks/+merge/181568
<lool> cjwatson: was just curious whether it was something we would handle in the databases or in each package
<lool> cjwatson: I think we want it per package to deliver updates
<cjwatson> I'm not sure what you mean there
<lool> cjwatson: use case 1, preinstalled package that I can and want to remove
<cjwatson> Preinstalled packages would be upgraded via a system image update, and we already know that we're going to need limited post-install hooks there to update apparmor profiles
<lool> preinstalled packages get updatead in system updates, it should not get reinstalled
<plars> oSoMoN, asac: the webbrowser tests are green again on mako, inprogress on the maguro right now but it looks like there are going to be some failures
<lool> use case 2: preinstalled package that may not be removed, but might get updated via appstore (rather than system updates)
<oSoMoN> plars: can I have a preview of where the failures are on maguro?
<lool> cjwatson: we might preinstall stuff that gets updated from appstore afterwards
<cjwatson> lool: My proposed solution absolutely deals with use case 2
<cjwatson> I will need to think about whether it can deal with use case 1
<OrokuSaki> found my wife's iphone! Scanning ... 	10:40:F3:44:61:1E	iPhone
<ogra_> asac, i'll do another build once android has landed in the archive, that will fix the broken security test
<lool> dholbach: ^ above discussion on multiple click databases -- in case I missed important cases...
<lool> cjwatson: thanks
<asac> ogra_: sure. thats the way we want to do it
<asac> one build for each shot :)
<cjwatson> For 2, that would work by the preinstalled one being /usr/whatever/pkg/ver and the appstore one being /opt/click.ubuntu.com/pkg/ver; click will know about the priority order of those and will cause later ones to "shadow" earlier ones
<lool> cjwatson: I think having multiple databases will be much cleaner rather than trying to figure out whether to install in /opt/click.u.c or not
<asac> oSoMoN: thanks for fixing webbrowser!
<ogra_> well, we should group them a bit ... but thats a bad one so i thought it validates a new build
<asac> plars: how about the other app regressions?
<cjwatson> lool: Right, that was essentially my argument too
<asac> plars: did that also get better? otherwise oSoMoN might already have some goodness to cure that
<ogra_> filemanager improved a bit
<ogra_> music app degraded
<lool> cjwatson: adding extra frameworks + hooks directory might be good too for /custom
<dholbach> lool, thanks
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know what I could do about my backlight being /sys/class/leds/lcd_backlight?
<OrokuSaki> its class is leds
<lool> cjwatson: that is, click /etc config would list an optional /custom/ hook dir and frameworks dir
<lool> not sure about frameworks
<OrokuSaki> Otherwise, I am done
<cjwatson> lool: Possibly.  That suggests that we want one base path per config file, and to have it in a configparser format or similar so that it's extensible
<sergiusens> cjwatson: fwiw I agree with your long term solution
<lool> cjwatson: yeah good idea
<plars> oSoMoN: looks like there were 11 failures on maguro, still better than what we had before
<stgraber> lool, jdstrand: sorry, only subscribed to the ML now (was reading on LP before that). So the answer is that the files are still used from userdata, it's just that everything else also happens to be writable.
<cjwatson> lool: The preinstalled-but-removable case is a little tricky and I need to think out how it interacts with the user registration thing
<lool> stgraber: will pass that back to the mailing-list
<cjwatson> lool: (cf. the all-users bit in https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/session-manager-touch/install_clicks/+merge/181568/comments/413095)
<plars> oSoMoN: It *just* finished, I can pastebin the console log, or if you wait for about 15 min it should show up on the dashboard
<oSoMoN> plars: can you please pastebin the log so I start looking asap?
<plars> oSoMoN: will do
<oSoMoN> thx
<cjwatson> sergiusens: phew.  probably not so long-term, I need to get this done soonish since one meeeellion work items
<tedg> ogra_, Those image diffs are cool, thanks for posting them!
<ogra_> welcome :)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: sorry I hadn't really properly communicated my overarching plan for this before though - I forget sometimes what is in my head and what written down
<plars> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044254/
<sergiusens> cjwatson: no problem
<plars> asac: things are still running, will let you know when I get further
<sergiusens> we can put this on the agenda for wednesday perhaps
<kenvandine> gusch_ https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/single_instance/+merge/183182
<lool> cjwatson: right, also removals will be tricky with multiple databases
<lool> cjwatson: also thinking we will want a manifest flag saying that a package can't be removed, but that's not high priority
<gusch_> kenvandine: ok
<plars> jdstrand: this was on the earlier image from this morning, but security tests seem to be failing now. They haven't run yet on the .1 image: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-security/93/console
<cjwatson> lool: I don't think that makes sense - it may be removable or not depending on context.  I think that should be implemented by installing it in a different location
<cjwatson> lool: The same package might be nonremovable when preinstalled but also delivered in the appstore, and the app author shouldn't have to build it twice for those two modes
<cjwatson> lool: Now, I agree that the UI needs a way to tell whether a package is removable
<lool> cjwatson: right, if we don't have the flag then we need to be able to tell whether it's from a read-write db or not
<cjwatson> lool: So perhaps it should be synthetically added to the output of "click list --manifest", rather than actually being in the manifest
<lool> cjwatson: I guess it's ok to "revert to factory version of package" or something
<cjwatson> lool: Or indeed perhaps it should be a property of the base directory in question and have a way to do that
<cjwatson> lool: That's basically a removal of a shadowing version
<lool> yeah
<lool> makes sense
<cjwatson> Indeed exactly that
<balloons> nik90, did you see my response to your issue?
<jdstrand> plars: ogra_ is coordinating a fix for that
<jdstrand> plars: (see backscroll)
<ogra_> plars, new kernel but no android rebuild ... there will be a 30.2 after the android package has built
<plars> jdstrand: ack, thanks
<plars> ogra_: ok
<stgraber> barry: so how are we doing with system-image-cli?
<barry> lool: i cheat :)  i could probably make a similar hack work for -dbus but i'd much rather spend the time getting the d/l service integrated and doing it right
<plars> asac: notes app had a single failure on the 20130830 on mako (http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3847/notes-app-autopilot/320825/) , but not on 30.1.
<lool> stgraber: 15:52 < barry> lool: still working on it.  i expect it will be done today
<plars> oSoMoN: so there were uitk changes that required fixes in the apps from what I gather?
<lool> barry: progress signals >> ok; I guess it's ok as a known bug until we have download service indeed
<lool> barry: no pressure  :-)
<lool> barry: but land it soon  :-)
<lool> barry: no pressure  :-)
<barry> lool: :)
<lool> pingpingping
 * barry reaches for the whiskey
<asac> plars: so thats good news it seems
<asac> plars: well the sdk busted the tests two days ago, yes
<asac> plars: hence i asked daily-release team to reenable all the autopilot tests for the sdk gate
<asac> and not let stuff through without talking to us first :)
<plars> asac: yes, I saw that
<plars> asac: I'm just wondering if there's some way to tell what was broken by that, and what was unrelated
<asac> so now we have to firedrill ... in future we wont :)
<asac> plars: hard to say without backing stuff out
<asac> i currently blame them for everything :)
<asac> plars: yesterday oSoMoN landet a patch which he blieved might fix all
<asac> but it wasnt doing that :)
<plars> asac: right, the uitk-emulators one?
<pmcgowan> plars, yes
<sil2100> gusch_: hello!
<pmcgowan> plars, oSoMoN relayed to me that it was faulty assumptions in the tests that are rectified by using the emulators from the toolkit
<sil2100> gusch_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1218953 <- this I noticed during this run
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218953 in gallery-app "Failing autopilot test: gallery_app.tests.test_photos_view.TestPhotosView.test_select_button_cancel(with mouse)" [High,New]
<plars> oSoMoN: was that pastebin useful? if you want to see it on the dashboard, it's here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3855/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<oSoMoN> plars: sorry I’m in a meeting, haven’t had time to inspect the logs yet
<sil2100> gusch_: can you check if that's a bad/flacky AP test, or maybe some real problem?
<plars> oSoMoN: ok, the link I just gave has the same data, and more
<gusch_> sil2100: ok - I'll have a look
<sil2100> gusch_: thanks
<plars> oSoMoN: it's not collected automagically yet, but I was also able to snag .cache/upstart dir during the run, if you think that will be helpful
<oSoMoN> plars: looks very suspicious that all the failed tests are the last 11 tests, I’m suspecting that something on the system broke while or before running test_tabs.TestTabs.test_close_last_open_tab, and then all the other tests failed because of the state of the system
<oSoMoN> plars: can we do a re-run of only the webbrowser-app tests on maguro?
<pmcgowan> plars, why is the dashboard data not in sync with that on the backing pages for each device?
<plars> oSoMoN: absolutely
<plars> pmcgowan: what do you mean?
<pmcgowan> plars, dashbaord says maguro 99 of 110 and click through and it says 72 of 72
<pmcgowan> er 97 of 97 actually
<pmcgowan> and mako says 148, then click through it says 156
<pmcgowan> nothing matches for me
<plars> pmcgowan: cached?
<cjohnston> pmcgowan: the tests are still running, so you may be loading the pages between updates
<pmcgowan> plars, I refreshed the db and it changed
<pmcgowan> cjohnston, right
<pmcgowan> nm
<cwayne> boiko, hey, feel free to let me know if you need anything tested for that ringtone bug :)
<mhall119> Wellark: ping
<mpt> seb128, sorry, I was in a meeting. Back now.
<seb128> mpt, no worry, we were discussing osk settings and had some design questions
<seb128> mpt, that's ok, bfiller said he would schedule a followup meeting to discuss the design questions
 * rsalveti waves
<rsalveti> cyphermox: do you still need some help with review?
<bfiller> cwayne: looks like boiko_ did an MR, you can test the deb from here https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/fix_ringtone_updating/+merge/183044/comments/415062
<bfiller> mpt: yes will schedule something for next week with you and rachelliu and myself to talk about it more
<rsalveti> flashing latest to check the nm state
<cwayne> bfiller, tried that last night, no dice
<bfiller> rsalveti: btw, volume keys don't seem to work still on maguro, they were working on the pulse build but aren't now
<bfiller> cwayne:  oh bummer
<boiko_> cwayne: did you restart the phone after installing the new deb?
<rsalveti> bfiller: interesting, will check
<cwayne> boiko_, ywo
<cwayne> yep*
<cwayne> i can retry with today's image too
<dholbach> ralsina, alecu: did you see 1218674?
<dholbach> (and the patch for it)
<plars> oSoMoN: same story on the rerun, still 11 failures
<boiko_> cwayne: hmm, that's weird, I tried that and it worked on my device, let me give it another go
<oSoMoN> plars: mmm that’s weird, I’ll have a closer look
<mpt> seb128, bfiller: Sorry, to talk about what?
<seb128> mpt, spell checking was one topic
<seb128> mpt, e.g how that would work, especially in conjunction with the keyboard layout
<seb128> mpt, they also mentioned that "auto punctation" was something "design didn't want" when they previously discussed the topic (I think)
<seb128> mpt, and some of the items might not be done on the osk side by 13.10, which means we might need to drop some features from the design
<alecu> dholbach: yes, I saw that bug. I wonder how it ever installed, though :-/
<dholbach> alecu, so I tested with lool's patch and it worked again for me
<hramrach> hello
<hramrach> what recovery do I need for installing Ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> hramrach, perferably indeed the ubuntu one, but CWM or TWRP should work too
<hramrach> I flashed the Ubuntu recovery and I get some video test patteron on screen and no adb conenction
<beuno> cjwatson, jdstrand, slangasek, lool, bzoltan, ralsina, alecu, dholbach, dpm, mhall119, sergiusens, rickspencer3, asac, we are live with the click appstore: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/08/software-store-for-click-packages-now-open-for-testing/
<sergiusens> \o/
<hramrach> I will try CW then
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> hramrach, what device is that ?
<hramrach> NI Adam
<dholbach> yeeeeehaw
<dholbach> champagne!
<dpm> \o/
<beuno> and on a Friday, so nothing can wrong, right?
<dholbach> thanks a bunch everyone for your hard work
<asac> beuno: niceynicey
<dholbach> you all are heroes!
<asac> very good friday wrap up
<hramrach> another store /o\
<ogra_> hramrach, self ported ?
<asac> many kudos to everyone involved :)
<alecu> beuno: awesome, I'm about to upload my first app
<lool> beuno: \o/
<hramrach> ogra_: used Borkata's port. the CM boots but did not try any recovery based off that
<ogra_> ah, k
<hramrach> and only booted the Android so far. I have no idea how to put together something with Ubuntu
<hramrach> the porting guide is sooo not helpful
<ogra_> help us improve it then :)
<OrokuSaki> anyway I can speed up the boot time?
<OrokuSaki> besides the sleep 60 I am using
<ogra_> we'll do some serious boot stuff once Mir is in
<ogra_> currently its not really worth the work
<hramrach> I can only if I get somethinng working. Plus I definitely need that 'deprecated' part so the guide is like departing in a useless direction already
<ralsina> beuno: awesome!
<OrokuSaki> IF my backlight turns off when powerd is running, then I guess that is working.. but what about adjusting brightness? Is that working inside of ubuntu-touch-session?
<OrokuSaki> for make and supported devices?
<OrokuSaki> mako
<OrokuSaki> slow today. =)
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, from the battery indicator slider it works, yes
<OrokuSaki> oh
<ogra_> no auto brightness yet
<sforshee> the MR is there for autobrightness, just waiting to be approved
<ogra_> yeah
<OrokuSaki> hmm my slider for brightness must be missing
<OrokuSaki> it is not in battery...
<OrokuSaki> do you guys think brightness will work if I have /sys/class/leds/lcd_backlight ?
<ogra_> might be an issue with your device naming
<ogra_> sforshee, ^^^
<slangasek> beuno: congrats!
<sforshee> OrokuSaki: right now everything expects backlights to be using the kernel backlight class
<OrokuSaki> is there a future for kernel led class? =)
<OrokuSaki> for brightness?
<OrokuSaki> Or a way to request it or etc?
<jibel> sil2100, about the intel box, which kernel is on the host and in the container?
<jibel> sorry, wrong channel
<diwic> rsalveti, UCM files for Nexus 10: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diwic/pulseaudio/audio-mixer-touch/files/head:/ucm/Manta-I2S/
<diwic> rsalveti, I have a fix pending for Nexus 7 too...a stupid typo
<sforshee> OrokuSaki: I haven't investigated it. For it to work there would need to be a reilaible way to determine whether the led device was a backlight or something else.
<rsalveti> diwic: great, thanks
<rsalveti> sergiusens: want to give this a go ^??
<rsalveti> s/??/?/
<sforshee> OrokuSaki: but why not use the backlight class?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, where was I supposed to drop these again?
<diwic> sergiusens, /usr/share/alsa/ucm
<hramrach> does cwmrecovey 6 suffice?
<hramrach> that's the latest I found
<cwayne> I
<cwayne> 'm a little confused on the difference betweem cdimage-touch and ubuntu-system
<cwayne> anyone have any insight on that?
<ogra_> cwayne, cdimage-touch is the standard flipped image
<ogra_> ubuntu-system is the readonly self updating image
<ogra_> the latter will be our default image on nexus soon
<NYL> i don´t any kernel image :(
<cwayne> ogra_, ah, thanks.  any idea why there's no --pending flag for ubuntu-system?
<ogra_> cwayne, that i defer to someone who knows more about that topic ... like lool or stgraber :)
<ogra_> (i actually thought there was some kind of proposed channel now)
<sergiusens> cwayne: there's channels instead
<sergiusens> cwayne: --channel daily-proposed
<sergiusens> cwayne: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json
<sergiusens> ogra_: there is, it's the daily-proposed channel :_)
<ogra_> :)
<NYL> can someone please help me get this right :D http://pastebin.com/RnvjqMBx
<ogra_> NYL, just make sure your makefiles dont try to build *anything* with "APPS" in the path
<ogra_> thats all java stuff
<ogra_> which you dont want to have
<sergiusens> rsalveti: after copying in the profile, rebooting, checking volume control, paplay produces no audio output and 'Failed to drain stream: Timeout'
<rsalveti> right, then the ucm files would still need to be adjusted =\
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> let's follow this with diwic on monday, thanks for testing though
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, wanted to ping him, but it seems he's already in beervana flip flop out in the sun mode :-P
<rsalveti> :D
<beuno> jdstrand, ping
<plars> sforshee: question, when I see things like 'Aug 30 14:52:40 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1363.960571] throttle_delayed_work_fn: OMAP temp read 67800 exceeds the threshold' does that temp correspond with something obvious like 67.8 C?
<NYL> ogra_, target_build_apps
<sforshee> plars: probably, but I'd have to check the source to be absolutely certain
<sforshee> plars: but android uses 68 degrees C as it's thermal shutdown value by default, and that number is very close
<ogra_> plars, i wouldnt want to touch the phone if thats C ... :)
<plars> sforshee: I was just concerned that we are awfully close to 68 if that's the case - that was just during a autopilot run of the webbrowser tests
<plars> ogra_: how do you think I cook my eggs in the morning? :)
<ogra_> lol
 * plars throws another slab of bacon on the maguro
<sforshee> plars: so I wrote code for powerd to do thermal shutdown, but I discovered this morning that the MR never got approved
<sforshee> plars: rsalveti is going to help get it merged today
<sforshee> we'll be using the same values that android uses
 * ogra_ hands plars some http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSReSGe200A
<plars> sforshee: so if it really is getting that hot, this could be a problem (problem that it's getting so hot that is)
<sforshee> plars: yeah, if it happens then there's a problem which needs to be fixed
<sforshee> plars: which device is that, maguro?
<plars> sforshee: yes
<plars> rfowler: that thing's not melting the holder you have it sitting in is it? :)
<oSoMoN> plars: I don’t know what’s going on with the webbrowser-app tests on maguro, I just ran them on my galaxy nexus here, and they all pass
<rsalveti> can we get any sort of trace information to know what is happening in the device?
<rsalveti> just to see if we have any process going wild
<sforshee> plars: so yeah, that would be 67.8 degrees C
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039695/
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but I'm interested in the results of that :-)
<ogra_> we dont have such a test yet ...
<sforshee> plars: but it appears that driver doesn't force thermal shutdown until 110 degrees!
<ogra_> but there is a discussion going on in the foundations team about adding something like that to whoopsie
<rickspencer3> beuno, congrats
<ogra_> so you should be able to pull that info from the cache in  the future
<ev> for the record, I don't care where it lives. slangasek suggested whoopsie because it's already long-running and handling the created reports
<Ursinha> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> Ursinha, hey
<ev> but I see no reason why another process couldn't pick up the work, provided it creates an apport report at the end (or signals to apport to create one)
<Ursinha> ogra_, hey :) see ubuntu-touch mailing list and please don't hate me :)
<ogra_> .me hugs Ursinha ... why should i hate you ... never ever ! ...
<Ursinha> because you wrote a script that was already written... communication #fail
<ogra_> Ursinha, i actually wanted such a feature to end up in cdimage ... but i was to lazy to implement it in python :)
<Ursinha> hehe, there it is then :)
<ogra_> i wrote that script initially years ago
<ogra_> just dug it up again recently
<ogra_> and it runs on my desktop ... not really production safe to rely on it with anything
<plars> asac: calculator and music app still failing for sure
<Wellark> mhall119: pong
<plars> asac: I men calendar
<plars> *mean
<mpt> seb128, ah, that mysterious "design" again. ;-) AFAIK, the only designers who ever looked at that were rachelliu and me.
<Ursinha> ogra_, I helped rsalveti writing one to fetch the changelogs from the PPA, but now that you're using cdimage it's better to have it integrated and why not to every ubuntu image :)
<Ursinha> ogra_, hahah I can relate :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, added and removed packages in your report would be important
<seb128> mpt, I think they said they talked to rachelliu
<Ursinha> ogra_, that result doesn't show because there was none
<ogra_> ah, k
<Ursinha> as you can see in yours: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130830.changes
<ogra_> well, perfect then
<Ursinha> but it shows added and removed as well
<Ursinha> but I show the source packages
<plars> and filemanager
<seb128> mpt, to check with bfiller
<Ursinha> ogra_, do you want me to set it up for you?
<ogra_> yeah, i only diff between the manifest files ...
 * rsalveti likes http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Ursinha> rsalveti, that's what it uses to fetches the changelogs
<ogra_> Ursinha, in cdimage ?
<Ursinha> ogra_, not in cdimage yet
<Ursinha> but I have the branch here, it's easy to do so
<Ursinha> well, you can have it to lol
<ogra_> well, we should get it into cdimage so the log gets spit out together with the image
<mhall119> Wellark: to use the new Actions API for the HUD, I just put a list of Actions against the 'actions' property of the Page?
<rsalveti> Ursinha: what is blocking that?
<rsalveti> Ursinha: have the branch so I can take a look?
<rsalveti> the mr I mena
<rsalveti> *mean
<Ursinha> rsalveti, ogra_, I'm waiting on two things for that to be integrated: the branch review and the binary->source linking in changelogs.ubuntu.com
<gtgru6761> hello :)
<Ursinha> rsalveti, sure
<Ursinha> ogra_, I'm offering you to run something similar to what you have now while it's not integrated :)
<Ursinha> because it will hopefully will soon
<Ursinha> s/will//
<Wellark> mhall119: yes, if you are using MainView, then yes
<ogra_> right, it would be helpful to have something running on a more reliable source than my desktop
<Wellark> mhall119: UITK documentation should contain examples
<Ursinha> ogra_, I can run it on another machine, I have other scripts doing so
<ogra_> if my DSL goes down we have no reports ... my solution is definitely not production safe
<Ursinha> ogra_, definitely not running it locally hehe
<ogra_> and lool would like to use the info which means it needs to be more reliable
<OrokuSaki> @sforshee.. I could give it a try.. I suppose
<mhall119> Wellark: I don't see any examples of it being used to populate the HUD
<mhall119> only some text indicating that it can
<ogra_> Ursinha, so can you set it up to run automatically every time a new image shows up ?
<Ursinha> ogra_, that can be done :)
<ogra_> or actually have ricardo apply the merge :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<Wellark> mhall119: ah,ok.
<Wellark> our documentation is lacking then
<Wellark> mhall119: so, basically, just create your actions
<Wellark> either under MainView or Page
<Wellark> give the actions an QML id
<Ursinha> ogra_, I'd like cjwatson or stgraber to review that branch, as they're familiar with the codebase... but if they don't oppose having someone else reviewing, they know it better :)
<Wellark> and then the actions properly with those id's
<cjwatson> It's still on my to-do list, sorry
<cjwatson> but I would like somebody who's written a good deal of cdimage python code to review it so that it fits in well
<NYL> ogra_ do i need to remove any addon i find in manifest.xml?
<mhall119> Wellark: could we get that added as an example on the 'actions' property of both Page and MainView?
<Wellark> timp: ^
<ogra_> NYL, no idea, but you need to make sure your build doesnt try to build any dalvik/android apps
<X-c0d3> hi all
<Wellark> mhall119: if timp has EOD'ed already, could you file a bug against uitk?
<Wellark> so this does not get burried
<Ursinha> cjwatson, I'm fine with that, I just wrote a few changes to my initial branch so nice thing it wasn't reviewed yet :)
<NYL> ogra_, PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \ CrespoParts
<NYL> seems to be one of them
<rsalveti> wonder if there's anyone else besides cjwatson that knows that much of cdimage :-)
<timp> mhall119: as Wellark says, basically it is just providing a list of actions to MainView or Page.
<timp> mhall119: I can add examples to the docs, but please create a bug to that in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit project and assign me so I don't forget
<sforshee> OrokuSaki: looking at the led class interfaces, I don't see anything there that would allow userspace to reliably determine whether an led was intended to be used for screen backlight or something else
<Wellark> timp: thanks!
 * rsalveti lunch
<Bazwaldo> hey does anyone know is I can install ubuntu mobile version on my lenovo table or just the nexus
<hramrach> which table?
<Bazwaldo> A2109a
<cjwatson> rsalveti: several other people have a pretty good idea at this point I think
<ogra_> rsalveti, stgraber for sure ...
<rsalveti> yeah, indeed
<Bazwaldo> lol tablet
<NYL> ogra_, time to brunch this girl and see :p
<Bazwaldo> fuck im slow
<ogra_> rsalveti, adn infinity might also be a candidate
<hramrach> hmm, that lenovo thingy does not seem well supported
<popey> yeah, shame
<rfowler> plars: nope not melting
<Oviiii> Hello again : =)
<Oviiii> Hey ogra_ , I had a good news
<Oviiii> My SGS2 is now on Download mode !
<Oviiii> BBut it seems no recovery Oo'
<ogra_> just grab a CWm one
<Oviiii> with ODIN ?
<ogra_> yeah, you shoould be able to flash the recovery partition with a CWM recovery img
<ogra_> once you have that you should be able to just flash zips
<Oviiii> hmmm yap'. I'll try.
<Oviiii> Odin is not working on Nux Os I guess
<Oviiii> I'm starting ly Win.
<ogra_> there is heimdall
<Oviiii> I'm trying ;)
<ogra_> heimdall-flash is the package ... its in ubuntu
<ogra_> in case you use an ubuntu desktop indeed :)
<Oviiii> Xubuntu, so yes x)
<Oviiii> I should read the doc before haha
<NYL> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/qv0qUkbD
<ogra_> NYL, line 114 ...
<ogra_> NYL, another thing that uses "apps"
<alecu> is there a way to take a screenshot of an app running on the phone?
<sergiusens> alecu: /system/bin/screencap
<sergiusens> alecu: you have until mir comes along ;-)
<alecu> sergiusens: awesome, thanks!
<alecu> :-)
<sergiusens> alecu: adb shell /system/bin/screencap /tmp/mycap.png; adb pull /tmp/mycap.png .
<doanac`> plars, asac, cjohnston: here's what the view now looks like with the upstart logs: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3855/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/
<doanac`> not super-great, but not too bad
<cjohnston> I think it works for now
<jdstrand> beuno: re appstore> nice!
<jdstrand> beuno: pong
<beuno> jdstrand, hey
<beuno> jdstrand, want to do a seurity review?
<jdstrand> sure
<beuno> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/9/review/
<beuno> jdstrand, ^
<Oviiii> ogra_: CWM Done, but even with Power+UpButton press, no recovery appears Oo
<Oviiii> Maybe I must repush a stock rom, and push cyanogenmod again...
<jdstrand> beuno: if it passes my review, should I 'Approve'?
<beuno> jdstrand, leave it to me
<beuno> thanks
<plars> doanac`: starting to get a bit busy
<Oviiii> ogra_:  CMW OK 8D
<plars> doanac`: but I think it's fine for now, just something to think about before we go adding a whole lot more stuff
<Oviiii> now, just flash the zip. Yeah
<cjohnston> plars: ya.. we will need a new solution when time exists
<cjohnston> doanac`: could you file a bug for that please
<doanac`> sure
<jdstrand> beuno: so, there are things that I would reject if I were doing the full review. shall I add a comment and let you do the rest?
<Noize> I have stock rom file, I need to flash to stock prior to putting ubuntu touch on, what cmds am I missing?
<Noize> (already backed up)
<plars> balloons: did you see the weather and terminal app failures? is that also due to the uitk stuff?
<beuno> jdstrand, that sounds great
<jdstrand> beuno: hmm, I tried to add a comment and then did 'Needs information' (or whatever the button was), and now I don't see the comment
<jdstrand> I picked that button because the other two were Approve and Reject
<jdstrand> oh there it is
<jdstrand> 'Feedback'
<jdstrand> beuno: ^
 * beuno nods
<NYL> ogra_, seem to build now :D
<Oviiii> ogra_:  It copying ;)
<NYL> a lot of warnings
<mhall119> timp: Wellark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1219011
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219011 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Add example code for actions property to Page and MainView API docs" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> plars, yea, there is archive unrest..
<balloons> i didn't see new failures, i saw the reruns taking place
 * balloons goes to look
<NYL> so i flash the preinstalled image 1st and then the kernel image that i built?
<Oviiii> ogra_:  still here ?
<Oviiii> My god, UbuntuTouch is rezlly buggy on SGS2 O.O
<sergiusens> lool: stgraber have you covered this? PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/crash/...'
<lool> barry: it's getting short to get system-image in the next image build!
<barry> lool: it's fix committed to trunk.  i'm building a package locally to test.  i can make the .debs available to you when that's done so you can test it too.  if it looks good, then i'll upload
<lool> sergiusens, stgraber: That's a good one; I personally vote that we make this a temporary dir until we have whoopsie on the devices
<ev> we have whoopsie on the devices
<lool> ev: ah cool
<lool> ev: so how / when does it run?
<ev> lool: all the time
<lool> ev: on a mobile device, we want to avoid any large / accumulated reports, so I'd rather keep it in tmpfs if that's ok
<lool> ev: that is, trashed on reboot
<ev> err that could be problematic
<ev> could we just be aggressive in deleting them when done?
<lool> ev: that's fine with me; do you check for wifi vs. 3g before uplodaing them?
<ev> yes
<ev> wifi only
<lool> cool
<ev> using network-manager's api
<lool> ev: FYI OS updates will use the download service provided API for this, but not sure it's a good fit for whoopsie, might be worth influencing it if it's worth it
<NYL> another compilation error
<ev> gotta run
<NYL> http://pastebin.com/uqtP0UG4
<ev> lool: yes, probably
<ev> thanks for letting me know
<ev> I'll look into it
<barry> lool: http://barry.warsaw.us/debian/system-image-{cli,common,dbus,dev}_1.4-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<lool> ev: so the only risks I can think of are: a) phones never connected to wifi, crashes accumulating, we need to delete them  b) backwards/fowards compat: once we bind mount it, we have to support the crash format going forward (at least enough to remove them)
<lool> ev: this seems reasonnable enough for now
<lool> barry: Sorry, didn't have time to reply to your offer: I need to reflash anyway; if they pass your testing + testsuite, I'm happy to test them from the image
<barry> lool: cool
<barry> stgraber: ^^ if you want to test it before upload
<stgraber> barry: did you confirm that the new version works with the old and new numbering scheme? if so, I'm fine with them being uploaded
<barry> stgraber: i'm doing some live testing on the device right now.  testing new numbers now, then i'll test old ones.  if both pass, i'll upload
<stgraber> barry: (basically flash an old version from daily, mount / r/w, get the new system-image-cli, test an upgrade. If that works, then change the channel to daily-barry and force an update with -b 0, if that works, upload)
<stgraber> barry: I'm busy with some LXC work at the moment (and lunch) but I can make the time to do those two tests in a couple of hours if you can't easily do that yourself
<barry> stgraber: i'll do them
<barry> stgraber, lool: `system-image-cli -b 0 -c daily-barry --filter=full -v`
<barry> stgraber: lool after reboot:
<barry> # system-image-cli --info
<barry>  
<barry> current build number: 2
<barry> device name: grouper
<barry> channel: daily-barry
<barry>  
<barry> (and re-installing s-i 1.4
<barry> )
<stgraber> nice
<barry> yep.  now i'm going to reflash to -2 on the daily channel and see if i can upgrade to the old version numbers
<lool> barry: woot!
<lool> stgraber: can we import multiple images in daily-barry?
<lool> stgraber: or is it bound to work like daily?
<stgraber> lool: I can have it import all images even those that aren't marked as tested
<lool> stgraber: ideally, barry uploads, we build a normal image (gets into daily-proposed) we import into daily-barry, then we build another normal image (replaces the prior one in daily-prposed) and we import to daily-barry, then we test updates in daily-barry from -1 to latest
<lool> and we can also easily test daily-proposed to daily-barry to test the rollback in version numbers
<NYL> lool, i have one problem, my device has only 1gb
<NYL> and has another 16gb internal storage
<stgraber> lool: I'll just make the channel import untested builds, that should do what you want
<lool> NYL: that's a lot
<lool> stgraber: I think that's it, yes
<lool> stgraber, barry: If that makes sense to you guys, that is
<NYL> well the 1gb one is used for sistem and userdata on android
<lool> NYL: so range of things
<lool> NYL: first, for nexus devices, we are looking at eventually repartitioning them
<lool> NYL: I dont recommend you try that as that's super dangerous
<balloons> iBelieve, did everything work? we going to be able to land the fixes today?
<lool> NYL: second, you can always reshuffle where things live; the initramfs bits are quite flexible to mount e.g. a system.img file containing an ext4 fs from your userdata partition
<stgraber> lool: import running, will take a while
<NYL> lool, i was thinking about a trick to link data mounted on the 16gb partition
<lool> barry: if there's no risk that this breaks current numbering scheme, would you mind uploading the packagein the mean time?
<iBelieve> balloons, I think I fixed it, but for some reason Jenkins failed. Maybe you know why? https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-popover-caller/+merge/183225
<lool> barry: I fear it might not have time to go through proposed if we don't upload it soon
<balloons> iBelieve, there was some archive issues this morning
<balloons> it is working now, let's see if that fixes it before diving in
<iBelieve> balloons, I just clicked  rebuild, so we'll see if that fixes it
<balloons> iBelieve, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-ci/2/
<lool> NYL: yeah, I don't understand all the details, but checkout scripts/touch in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch to take a look perhaps?
<lool> barry, stgraber: Going for dinner
<lool> ttyl
<balloons> nik90, nik90_ ping
<balloons> iBelieve, wild.. nothing ran on the restart
<balloons> *passed
<iBelieve> balloons, weird. Anything I might have changed? In addition to fixing the bug, I switched from using LocalStorage to U1db to store settings
<NYL> lool, bootloader from rom must load os from the other microflash drive
<AskUbuntu> stupid question! is it possible to install ubuntu SDK in gentoo? | http://askubuntu.com/q/339416
<NYL> thats the tricky part
<NYL> xD
<iBelieve> balloons, I wonder if it is because I forgot to add U1db as a debian dependency?
<iBelieve> balloons, I just pushed an update which addes u1db to the list of debian dependencies. Can you try re-running jenkins?
<barry> lool, stgraber updates using old version numbers work too.  i'm calling it a success (flw ;) so i'm going to release and upload s-i 1.4 now
<stgraber> barry: cool!
<barry> stgraber: always encouraging when the patch is something like 100:1 tests vs code :)
<stgraber> barry: haha, same thing on the server side, I removed one line of code and change 10 chars in another and then changed half the tests ;)
<barry> stgraber: awesome.  funny, this makes the code *simpler* on the client.  server too?
<stgraber> no more strftime call, just an hardcoded base_version = 1 now ;)
<barry> :)
<NYL> my nexus s ROM partition is exactly 0.98GB
<NYL> xD
<barry> stgraber, lool uploaded
<stgraber> ok. I'll kick a build once it's landed
<balloons> iBelieve, new failures?
<balloons> nope, same old
<NYL> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B34Kseus4HL2ZEM5Mjd4YzNyREE&usp=sharing
<NYL> :D Nexus S Ubuntu Touch Kernel compiled finally :D
<cjwatson> lool: I uploaded click 0.4.0, btw - I got some work done on multiple databases but clearly wasn't going to finish it today
<cjwatson> sergiusens: it's worth making sure any new click packages you build are done with 0.4.0 (so that they get installed-size automatically generated in their manifest), and adding "icon" keys to your manifests per the 0.4 spec
<sergiusens> cjwatson: that luckily is automatic :-)
<cjwatson> ok, wasn't sure about the former.  the latter isn't automatic :)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: great, I'll update and test
<sergiusens> cjwatson: this won't replace the Icon entry in .desktop, right?
<cjwatson> no
<sergiusens> great
<cjwatson> it's unfortunately slightly duplicative, depending on how you look at multi-app click packages
<cjwatson> if you like, for single-app packages you could generate it from the .desktop
<sergiusens> cjwatson: exactly, not important today, but will be soon (time will tell)
<alecu> yay, my new app is in the store!
<sergiusens> jdstrand: on latest RO images I see ASSERT: "eglBindAPI(EGL_OPENGL_ES_API) == EGL_TRUE" in file screen.cc, line 80
<sergiusens> jdstrand: when running apps under confinement, have you run into this already?
<jdstrand> I haven't
<jdstrand> sergiusens: can you paste the output of grep DEN /var/log/syslog
<sergiusens> jdstrand: that was empty after sysctl -w kernel.printk_ratelimit=0
<jdstrand> sergiusens: if there are no denials, that shouldn't be apparmor
<jdstrand> sergiusens: what device is it on?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I need to roll back to the image to give it another go, just came back to r/w cdimage images to see if it was just the RO images
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ack, maguro and manta
<jdstrand> hmm
<jdstrand> I tested mako and it was fine
<jdstrand> (yesterday)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: it doesn't happen on r/w and it worked fine for me yesterday too
 * NYL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLIf0m5CNXQ
<jdstrand> sergiusens: worked for you yesterday on ro?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes
<sergiusens> jdstrand: using the daily-proposed channel
<jdstrand> I'll update
<jdstrand> though hopefully my phone doesn't break :)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: no matching channel/device: daily-proposed/mako
<sergiusens> jdstrand: how are you updating? from the phone or fresh flash?
<sergiusens> barry: ^^
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yesterday I install system-image that support -c
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so I did that and used system-image-cli -b 0 -c daily-proposed --filter=full -v like barry told me to
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yeah, phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel daily-proposed  should work
<jdstrand> then just now I did 'system-image-cli'
<jdstrand> I should be already moved to it...
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I wonder if you are being hit by the numbering reset
<sergiusens> versions that is
<sergiusens> rolling back to 1
<jdstrand> yesterday was my first ro attempt
<jdstrand> and today my first upgrade
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I've never done inplace upgrades yet, so I can't provide much feedback there
<alecu> @all: who approved the akari app? it seems the package_id is not the same as what's on the manifest
<OrokuSaki> @sforshee would it be possible to have a configuration file to specify leds or backlight?
<cwayne> sergiusens, hey, any idea why my image would be missing dconf-tools? is it not included in the image?
<sforshee> OrokuSaki: it's not impossible, but since this is targeted to run atop an android base I'd prefer to do it however Android does it
<sergiusens> cwayne: not installed (and seems it's not pulled in by others either), dconf-tools is also a transitional package btw for dconf-cli and dconf-editor
<sforshee> OrokuSaki: so first question: can android control the backlight on this device?
<cwayne> well i was missing dconf-cli as well
<sergiusens> cwayne: do we need to seed dconf-cli?
<cwayne> i think we need it for the customization stuff
<cwayne> ssweeny, ^
<sergiusens> cwayne: ok, if ssweeny confirms I'll propose it in
<ssweeny> cwayne, we might be better off adding it as a Depends of the customization hooks pkg
<ssweeny> cwayne, if nothing else needs it
<Captain_Proton> I am thinking of getting a nexus 4 just so I can run touch. I have look @ the what workng sheet from what I can tell it should be ok as a daily drive if all I do is make call, sms & email am I correct? Background am IT guy and have used linux since 1998
<sergiusens> ssweeny: good
<ssweeny> sergiusens, dconf-cli is the pkg name?
<jdstrand_> sergiusens, barry: I lost internet for a few minutes. if you responded, please reply back
<cwayne> ssweeny, yeah dconf-cli is the package
<ssweeny> cwayne, ok, i'll test that that's enough and propose the change to our hooks pkg
<sforshee> rsalveti: so it looks like Android abstracts the backlight behind a hal "lights" interface. Is hybris or whatever exposing this to the Ubuntu side?
<sergiusens> jdstrand_: I might of missed your original request... just got a hope it doesn't break my phone as a last message
<rsalveti> sforshee: should be, let me take a look
<OrokuSaki> @sforshee yes it can
<mhall119> jhodapp: can you join #ubuntu-touch-meeting real quick?
<lool> cjwatson: Ah cool, I feared you were checked out for the WE  :-)  thanks for uploading it
<rsalveti> sforshee: it's already exposed by hybris, check the source of hybris (test_lights.c)
<lool> now hopefully system-image and click will transition from proposed before the next image build
<rsalveti> headers is also exposed in libhybris-dev (android/hardware/lights.h)
<rsalveti> actually, it seems that's not yet exported by default, let me fix that
<sforshee> rsalveti: ack. I guess we'll have to make powerd use that then.
<sforshee> OrokuSaki: can you file a bug against powerd?
<rsalveti> sforshee: yeah, the hal is all open source, but it's already abstracted by that api, so we might indeed just use that
<OrokuSaki> Sure i will later today, thanks!
<sforshee> rsalveti: well if we don't use the hal then powerd has no way to figure out what to use for drivers that don't implement backlight class devices
<rsalveti> yeah, it's already exported by android-platform-headers, you'd just need to use it similarly as test_lights.c
<rsalveti> indeed
<sforshee> rsalveti: okay, thanks!
<cpatrick08> I was wondering when you would start basing ubuntu-touch on cm 10.2
<sergiusens> popey: you still around?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I upgraded my grouper via dist-upgrade and things are fine. I wonder if there are additional issues with the kernel due to what ogra and I talked about his morning, and all you need is the latest?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: hmm, ok, I'll try again later tonight if that is being pumped in
<sergiusens> jdstrand: thanks for looking into
<cpatrick08> tried building ubuntu-touch on grouper and get following error message make: Warning: File `build/core/dumpvar.mk' has modification time 1.8e+04 s in the future
 * lool disables the image until next britney + publisher runs complete
<cpatrick08> tried building ubuntu-touch on grouper and get following error message make: Warning: File `build/core/dumpvar.mk' has modification time 1.8e+04 s in the future
<sergiusens> popey: mhall119 can you get these in? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-clock-app/1218397/+merge/183266 https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-rssreader-app/1218398/+merge/183267 https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/1218392/+merge/183268
<bcurtiswx> so with the image based updates, there is no package manager required ?
<mhall119> sergiusens: in a few, sure
<bcurtiswx> the ubuntu-based ?
<sergiusens> mhall119: thanks
<lool> bcurtiswx: you're getting click packages from the appstore rather than .debs via a package manager
<mhall119> sergiusens: you had files names ubuntu-rssreader, ubuntu-clock and music
<mhall119> any reason why music didn't use ubuntu-?
<mhall119> it is because it's package/project name doesn't where the others did?
<mhall119> is there a naming requirement that they have to match?
<kgunn> curious, is anyone complaining about not getting a wifi password prompt on latest touch build ?
<mhall119> kgunn: I thought that had been fixed
<mhall119> how "latest" are you?
<kgunn> pending
<kgunn> pending -b
<mhall119> hmmm, I'm on 20130829.2
<mhall119> and it asked for mine, IIRC
<kgunn> did you -b ?
<cwayne> mhall119, kgunn i saw that in yesterday's image
<kgunn> i'll try that image mhall119 ....see what i get
<mhall119> kgunn: no, I don't -b anymore
<mhall119> but that shouldn't matter to whether the nm-indicator asks for a passphrase ornot
<mhall119> sergiusens: your MPs are all approved
<mhall119> and merged
<Fyodorovna> Hha
<Fyodorovna> Doh
<lool> Ok, I gave up on proposed migration
<lool> kicked a build
<lool> and will only test tomorrow or monday
<kgunn> mhall119: definitely not prime-time...its acting screwy for me, had to select my neighbors wifi to get a passord prompt...wonder if its keeping track of the old passoword
<mhall119> kgunn: it might
<mhall119> kgunn: flash with --wipe to make sure it doesn't have any old user data
<kgunn> mhall119: only prob is...its telling me no connection
<mhall119> warning: you'll obviously lose all user data that way
<kgunn> mhall119: ah..thanks for that --wipe
<rsalveti> kgunn: that was in theory fixed with today's image
<rsalveti> I flashed both maguro and mako and was able to get the password prompt
<kgunn> rsalveti: i didn't even know there was a bug :)
<kgunn> rsalveti: i'll wipe...let's see
<rsalveti> kgunn: bug 1218385
<ubot5> bug 1218385 in touch-preview-images "Network indicator doesn't ask for the AP password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218385
<barry> jdstrand: are you still having problems?
<cjwatson> lool: something wrong with proposed-migration, or just normal delays?
<jdstrand> barry: well, I ran the command you gave me yesterday (see backscroll). system-image-cli -vv today tells me "no matching channel/device: daily-proposed/mako"
<jdstrand> barry: is there something else I should be doing?
<barry> jdstrand: system-image --version
<jdstrand> # system-image --version
<jdstrand> bash: system-image: command not found
<lool> cjwatson: can't tell
<barry> d'oh: system-image-cli --version
<jdstrand> dpkg -l tells my I have 1.2-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> system-image-cli --version just kinda hangs there in the adb shell
<barry> that's not right at all :/
<lool> cjwatson: I thought it was faster than 3 hours for binaries to migrate -- click was built 3 hours ago
<jdstrand> there it goes
<mhall119> Wellark: still around?
<jdstrand> system-image-cli 1.2
<mhall119> or timp
<barry> jdstrand: i uploaded 1.4 earlier today
<lool> but it's in -proposed still
<jdstrand> barry: seems my device was power saving. it is not speedy, but within 2 seconds if I make sure the screen is active
<barry> yeah.  even 1.3 will be better
<barry> 1.2 can't resolve channels with dashes in their name, e.g.... daily-proposed
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> that's kinda funny
<jdstrand> I had a ro image yesteray
<jdstrand> but didn't use daily-proposed
<barry> jdstrand: so i suggest installing 1.3 manually and trying that.  it ought to work with the old version numbers, but you'll need 1.4 to deal with the new version numbers
<jdstrand> I manually installed 1.3, to change the channel. did so, then rebooted and have 1.2
<jdstrand> welcome to image updates :)
<jdstrand> barry: ack, thanks. I'll snag 1.4 from proposed
<barry> jdstrand: sounds good.  i will be going off-line soon though, so.. good luck! :)  please file bugs for any problems
<jdstrand> barry: yep, have a nice weekend. it will take some used to wrapping my head around non-apt upgrades
<jdstrand> :)
<barry> jdstrand: thanks, you too, and yeah i know! :)
<kgunn> mhall119: rsalveti ....the --wipe did it
<rsalveti> cool
<mhall119> \o/
 * kgunn will also apply this to other aspect of my life :)
<sergiusens> mhall119: thanks
<sergiusens> kgunn: lol
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> after all that: "Already up to date"
<sergiusens> mhall119: I'm wanting to get rid of all of the ubuntu- since it's already implied in the namespace
<mhall119> jdstrand: what security policy groups would I need to use OnlineAccounts and Friends?
<jdstrand> barry:  fyi, I guess it worked: "Already up to date"
<mhall119> would be helpful if qtcreator gave me an option list rather than a text field
<jdstrand> mhall119: "accounts" is for online accounts, but the policy group is TODO
<jdstrand> mhall119: re qtc, that is planned for next week I think
<mhall119> jdstrand: can I put it in for a click package and have it still be installable?
<jdstrand> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> how about friends?
<jdstrand> mhall119: friends we need to work out. it might be another group
<mhall119> ok
<jdstrand> that we snuck up on us-- we figured people would use online accounts
<jdstrand> mhall119: do you have code to use online accounts?
<jdstrand> mhall119: and friends?
<jdstrand> actually, I have some preliminary dbus rules for accounts
<jdstrand> I can uncomment those now
<jdstrand> mhall119: fyi, this is your friend: 'aa-easyprof --list-policy-groups --policy-vendor=ubuntu --policy-version=1.0'
<mhall119> jdstrand: my reddit app uses both, yes
<jdstrand> mhall119: is it functional enough to where I could test it?
<mhall119> it was at one point
<jdstrand> mhall119: heh-- well, whenever you are at the point of looking at it, I can try it out and figure out the apparmor policy
<jibon> Hi, I am Jibon Chowdhury
<jdstrand> mhall119: I'm going to uncomment the rules for accounts now
<jdstrand> mhall119: mardy gave them to me a little while ago
<mhall119> jdstrand: http://ubuntuone.com/0ITD8cHsQHf61b9BrCXl89 is the .deb
<popey> sergiusens: i am now, wassup?
<mhall119> pick an article, then you should have a Share button in the toolbar
<sergiusens> popey: 2late, mhall119 beat you ;-)
<sergiusens> thanks anyways
<popey> heh
<popey> was out celebrating daviey's departure
<sergiusens> right, so you aren't in any condition to happrove these MRs :-P
<sergiusens> lol
<popey> I am stone cold sober ☻
<popey> (sadly)
<mhall119> then I'm very disappointed in daviey
<popey> off the booze for 2 months, doctors orders
<popey> daviey was making up for it
<mhall119> I expect he would
<popey> with 2-for-1 cocktails with all the girls from the office
<half_mast> Is the email being worked on yet.
<mhall119> popey: you were at least taking pictures for blackmail, right?
<popey> one or two
<popey> half_mast: we're in "planning" for email app
<popey> half_mast: would you like to write it for us? ☻
<popey> worth a punt
<half_mast> I would like to submit some design ideas if it's not to late.
<popey> not too late at all
<popey> pretty much zero work has been done on the design side
<half_mast> Ok where can I submit my ideas
<popey> we may get design involved after 13.10 is out the door, but probably not before
<popey> the ubuntu-phone mailing list is probably best
<popey> launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone
<popey> at the bottom of that page
<half_mast> Ok thank you
<popey> np
<popey> feel free to ping myself, mhall119 or dpm if you have any more questions about core apps
<barry> jdstrand: cool.  you can also `system-image-cli -b 0 --dry-run`
<cwayne> i'm getting click packages failing to install with No manifest for app_id.. anyone else?
<jibon> I have a Nexus S phone, what should I do?
<jibon> I am using ubuntu 10.04 in my laptop.
<jibon> I want ubuntu in my phone too.
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> jibon: ^^^
<popey> oh, nexus S?
<jibon> yes
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices - is it listed there?
<jibon> codename: crespo
<jibon> yes listed
<jibon> but not have proper working version.
<popey> ah, shame
<jibon> contact person is https://launchpad.net/~michaelevans
<jibon> but i want to be tester
<jibon> for reporting bugs.
<jibon> I just want it in my phone anyway.
<jibon> Hi alan, will you help me, please.
<josepht> anyone seeing /etc/ubuntu-build on cdimage-touch images?
<dobey> hi all. who should i bug to get a package or two, added to the default touch image?
<jibon> Alan, I want to make, will you give me a tutorial link?
<popey> josepht: not on mine
<jibon> How I put binaries file in ubuntu touch?
<popey> jibon: I am not the best person to ask. you're better off asking the person who did the port
<popey> josepht: is /var/log/installer/media-info what you want?
<RedefinedClank> Hello! what is ubuntu touch based on>
<half_mast> popey: Do you know if I can submit pictures of my design to the launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone?
<RedefinedClank> like CM10.1 or?
<josepht> popey: no, I did a phablet-flash --pending -b and media-info says 20130828.1
<popey> half_mast: I'd upload them to imgur or some other free image hosting place and link to them
<mhall119> beuno: got another app submission :)
<popey> josepht: that doesn't look right
<popey> mhall119: where do you see them?
<half_mast> popey: Oh ok
<mhall119> popey: I just submitted it
<popey> haha
<mhall119> also, akari doesn't work
<mhall119> beuno: I bet it's because it has capital A in it's .desktop filename
<dobey> RedefinedClank: it's based on Ubuntu
<mhall119> yup, capital A is the problem
<RedefinedClank> dobey, no, it was based off of CyanogenMod Source
<mhall119> also, unity doesn't seem to use the .desktop file's Path= to lookup Icon=
<RedefinedClank> with added in ubuntu
<netcurli> akari is my app, should I upload a new version?
<RedefinedClank> i'm curious on porting it to my device
<mhall119> netcurli: do you have all the changes that were made to it?
<netcurli> not sure
<netcurli> can I download the app on my desktop?
<OrokuSaki> Any future for running android apps in UT? I remember something about that... somewhere...
<sergiusens> jibon: popey you only get to see ubuntu-build on system images
<mhall119> netcurli: you can download the .click package, but it's kind of complicated to unpack and see what's changed
<popey> sergiusens: thanks
<netcurli> mh
<mhall119> netcurli: I think beuno is the person who made the changes though, so he can probably tell you what to change
<sergiusens> mhall119: netcurli dpkg-deb -x [click_package] package will extract it into package
<mhall119> or, better yet, provide you with a bzr MP
<mhall119> sergiusens: last time I did that cjwatson yelled at me, and nobody wants that
<sergiusens> mhall119: yeah, just don't repack it ;-)
<mhall119> or, rather, he yelled at me when I dpkg-deb re-packaged it and submitted that
<jibon> hi sergiusens
<mhall119> :)
<sergiusens> mhall119: nothing wrong with inspecting :-)
<sergiusens> jibon: hello
<jibon> what about ubuntu-build?
<sergiusens> jibon: what about it?
<jibon> <sergiusens> jibon: popey you only get to see ubuntu-build on system images << means?
<half_mast> Out of curiosity does anyone know what it would take to make an app like the Starbucks app or My Coffee Card for Ubuntu Touch?
<sergiusens> jibon: not sure how much detail you want, but it probably means you probably don't have it yet
<jibon> sorry, I am new guy in here.
<sergiusens> jibon: there's a bunch to read about image based upgrades if you are interested https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<jibon> ok, looking...
<sergiusens> jdstrand: did you add the icon entry to the click linter? Is there a branch for it somewhere btw?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I did not
<netcurli> mhall119: do you know what I should do with the .bzr stuff?
<mhall119> netcurli: that's just something QtCreator included in the .click package that it shouldn't have
<mhall119> there's a bug against it
<mhall119> but it does no harm, other than making your .click package bigger than it needs to be
<netcurli> ok
<mhall119> netcurli: .bzr is your bzr repository directory, it has all your branch history and stuff in it
<mhall119> it's in your project directory, which is why QtCreator includes it, it includes everything in your project directory currently
<jibon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/system-image
<jibon> from here, can I download and install system-image 1.4-0ubuntu1 on my nexus S?
<alecu> jibon: I believe Nexus S is a "work in progress": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<alecu> jibon: so, those images will not work on it.
<jibon> oh
<jibon> but i thought if i use it, then i can submit bugs to help it quickly.
<jibon> because i love ubuntu.
<sergiusens> jibon: you can use the community support builds if it's supported for yuor device
<jibon> where i will get?
<sergiusens> jibon: from the web alecu just pointed you to
<sergiusens> !Devices | jibon
<ubot5> jibon: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jdstrand> mhall119: fyi, lp:~jdstrand/+junk/ureadit
<jdstrand> mhall119: friends doesn't work even with the necessary dbus access
<jdstrand> well, maybe I need to configure friends more
<jdstrand> mhall119: anyhoo, there is a click package for you. I'll play with it more
<jibon> it that page, i just saw a name, michaelevans, and all other info is WIP since 1 month.
<jibon> *in
<jdstrand> mhall119: I'm ging to update apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to 1.0.25 soon, so you can snag that
<cjwatson> lool: it's blocked for beta 1, as indicated by http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<cjwatson> mhall119: indeed, inspecting with dpkg -x is fine
<cjwatson> lool: (dealt with on #ubuntu-release apparently)
<mhall119> jdstrand: I think Friends got a new version, so my code might be broken
<jibon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2162735
<jdstrand> mhall119: yeah, your code uses qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin but qtdeclarative5-friends0.2 seems current
<jibon> is it community version?
<mhall119> yeah...
<mhall119> jdstrand: what did you want me to snag?
<jdstrand> mhall119: I the branch is just ureadit clickified
<jdstrand> s/I/oh/
<jdstrand> mhall119: purely fyi
<jdstrand> I used it locally to get it all hooked up with the apparmor machinery, etc
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> can I just "click build" inside that directory?
<mhall119> seems I can
<mhall119> jdstrand: so what is different about your click package from the one I uploaded?
<RedefinedClank> Anyone know what ubuntu touch is based off of android wise, like which version of CM it is based on atm?
<RobbyF> I think 10.1
<RedefinedClank> mm
<RobbyF> I know it's 10.x
<RedefinedClank> i see that it's based off of stable builds
<RedefinedClank> that makes it easy :D
<rsalveti> cm 10.1.2 currently, the released tag
<RedefinedClank> well thank you, that makes me porting it to the GS4 easy
<RobbyF> you'll be done in an hour then? :P
<RedefinedClank> prolly not
<RedefinedClank> I mean, with a CM base, porting should be simple
<RobbyF> I'm no dev so it's hard for me. lol
<RobbyF> I basically idle to learn things here and there. I run daily builds on my gnex
<RedefinedClank> same, but it really is simple from what i understand
<RedefinedClank> my gnexus won't charge
<RobbyF> usb port or battery?
<RedefinedClank> it charged for a second, then stopped charging
<RobbyF> try pluging in the charger without the battery, then put the battery in after 30 seconds.
<RedefinedClank> my s4 is not working atm
<RedefinedClank> ok once sec
<RedefinedClank> i have to install ubuntu on my comp xD
<RedefinedClank> not workin
<RobbyF> I tried.
<jibon> hi nyl
<RobbyF> latest touch -pending build feels awesome
<NYL> hi jibon
<RedefinedClank> fuuuuuuuuuuuck
<RedefinedClank> i really don't want to send my phone in and have it fixed
<jibon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45105803#post45105803
<jibon> is it your post?
<NYL> yes
<jibon> thank you.
<jibon> can i use ur img?
<NYL> of course
<jibon> where the link?
<NYL> its on google drive link
<NYL> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B34Kseus4HL2ZEM5Mjd4YzNyREE&usp=sharing
<jibon> I have Nexus S (Sojuk) crespo
<jibon> yeah, i already found this link.
<jibon> but have many file.
<jibon> which one latest?
<NYL> all of those the build gave me
<NYL> a few hours ago
<jibon> need do download all?
<NYL> just one
<jibon> which one?
<NYL> i´m still documenting to be sure wich one i have to flash
<NYL> i think the zip one is recovery flashable
<jibon> :(
<jibon> I am bad in english.
<jibon> I live in Bangladesh.
<jibon> have 2 zip files.
<mhall119> jibon: don't worry about that
<NYL> the ota one i´m testing
<jibon> thanks mhall119
<NYL> don´t know wich preinstalled image i should use
<jibon> cm_crespo-ota-eng.nyl.zip
<jibon> is this?
<NYL> yes
<jibon> ok
<jibon> any special instruction?
<jibon> how to install?
<netcurli> mhall119: uploaded a new version that works now at least for me when I install it via command line on my phone
<lool> cjwatson: thanks; it seemed anormaly long so I had poked at various reports under ~ubuntu-archive, but not the right one
 * lool goes to bed
<NYL> i will tell you how to after i finnish booting the ubuntu part :D
<cjwatson> lool: you can always ask on #ubuntu-release about p-m oddities
<lool> cjwatson: almost did that, but wasn't 100% sure  :-)
<NYL> the problem is that i need to make it boot from microflash
<iBotPeaches> Should ubuntu automatically boot up? or do I have to start something in shell to trigger it?
<iBotPeaches> cant seem to get this oppo to display anything, but im correctly in ubuntu shell
<NYL> and i think i have to repartion it, and install ubuntu there
<jibon> microflash!!
<NYL> the internal sdcard
<jibon> sd card have not.
<jibon> usb disk!
<iBotPeaches> and some tutorials refer to "ubuntu_chroot shell", then running "ubuntu-session", can't find this anywhere in my saucy build
<NYL> jibon, does your recovery mount usb storage?
<jibon> its 5.03 AM
<jibon> need to sleep.
<jibon> is it complete? @nyl
<NYL> not yet, after i test it, i will announce you :)
<jibon> sorry bro, I live in bangladesh. I cant always be online.
<jibon> can you give me a exact time?
<jibon> That time i will try to be online.
<NYL> we will post on our topic results :) and step by step tutorial
<jibon> oops
<jibon> :(
<jibon> I am now android 4.1.1 using.
<jibon> cant send sms.
<jibon> ok
<jibon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2162735
<jibon> I am try it today.
<jibon> tommorow will looking for yours.
<NYL> ok ;)
<jibon> thanks bro, nyl.
<NYL> i would recommend you to use slimbean and marmite kernel
<jibon> i downloaded slimbean.
<jibon> but as i use ubuntu in my laptop, i wants it in my phone too.
<jibon> I was looking ubuntu touch in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jibon> since 1 month
<jibon> but no responce.
<jibon> so, i googled and found forum.
<jibon> kernel and gapps is same?
<jibon> i didnt get how to install/flash kernel.
<jibon> but i get some gapps files.
<jibon> bye
<NYL> flashed the boot image now flashing preinstalled image, fingers crossed xD
<NYL> hmm
<stgraber> lool: daily-barry fully populated now. Also starting a new touch build to get the new system-image-cli
<stgraber> lool: I'll promote that one directly to daily when it's done, so people can update to the new system-image-cli over the weekend
<NYL> i got into adb shell
<NYL> i have ubuntu on a img
<NYL> on the sdcard
<NYL> BusyBox v1.20.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.20.0-8.1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<RobbyF> mhall119, what image did you flash to get click packages available to device?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-31
<RobbyF> nvm, I see it on g+
<mhall119> RobbyF: anything in the last week should have it
<mhall119> the click scope has been there for a while
<mhall119> there just weren't apps available until recently :)
<RobbyF> letting us install from the scope too?
<RobbyF> I just tried but I didn't see it show up.
<mhall119> RobbyF: did it go through the install process?  If so, try searching from the Apps lens for what you installed
<RobbyF> it went to 100% but it didn't say open like the mock up XDA app from last week.
<RobbyF> didn't show up in apps lens. I'm reflashing now but i'll toy with it again
<mhall119> hmmm, after it gets to 100% it should show "Open", "Pin to launcher" and "Uninstall" buttons, none of which work yet
<RobbyF> aww, I think i was on home lens not the apps
<cjwatson> everyone's in a rush and this stuff was announced slightly before some of the necessary fixes are on the image
<cjwatson> something with click 0.4.0 should do a bit better
<mhall119> cwayne: if you're looking for a way to contribute to the Ubuntu SDK, cross-compilation support would be really nice to have
<cjwatson> But be careful to discuss that with the foundations team first if you do work on it (or study the recent vUDS session), since there are several ways to do cross-compilation and we're only interested in one.
<nhaines> Is there a way to set the time zone on an ubuntu-system image?
<OrokuSaki> https://sites.google.com/site/androidnothize/no-dock/input-device-and-backlight Boo for hard coded
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> "The brightness level of the display panel is however, a little bit hard-coded to two different locations primary distinguished by Samsung and non-Samsung device. For most devices, the brightness level can be found from /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness (such as Motorola and HTC), while Samsung devices have it in /sys/class/backlight/s5p_bl/brightness."
<RedefinedClank> so uhh, fetching the projects is taking a while
<RedefinedClank> so i came in here
<jdstrand> mhall119: I don't know if there is anything different with your click package. I didn't see yours-- I just created mine :)
<jdstrand> mhall119: but yes 'click build .' will build it
<discopig> hi
<OrokuSaki> Hashcode, dont you do the maserati?
<Hashcode> I do yes
<OrokuSaki> I remember that! From me trying webos... =) bugging your twitter
<OrokuSaki> Hows it going with lxc?
<Hashcode> We need some build changes
<OrokuSaki> I have a droid4... so I am wondering
<OrokuSaki> I am almost finished on the touchpad...
<Hashcode> But I think we're close.  I need to get back over the UbuntuTouch stuff.
<OrokuSaki> this was harder
<Hashcode> I have a backlog :/
<OrokuSaki> thanks for all your work on my phone! highly appreicated! =)
<Hashcode> I bet the TP was tough
<OrokuSaki> 2.6.35 kernel
<Hashcode> Yep
<Hashcode> Tho that by itself isn't a killer
<OrokuSaki> would be nice if it had more solid cm10.1 code... that was stable
<Hashcode> yeah
<Hashcode> And quite a few blobs in the build?
<OrokuSaki> I am initializing sound from webos =)
<Hashcode> or were most of that worked out?
<OrokuSaki> yep
<Hashcode> The blobs are what hurt
<Hashcode> Was the audio HAL never ironed out in Android side?
<OrokuSaki> hcattach from.. webos.. ts_srv for touchscreen, etc, at least the egl libs come over on their own with this source
<OrokuSaki> yeah they just updated that
<Hashcode> ah nice
<OrokuSaki> to get mine working I had to use /usr/share/alsa/ucm from.. webos?? for msm-audio
<Hashcode> ew
<OrokuSaki> and then uncomment a line for /etc/pulse/default.pa alsasink
<OrokuSaki> and then of course mount webos and run it's audiod to get sound initialized for alsa and pulse
<OrokuSaki> AudioFlinger doesn't even start for me
<OrokuSaki> yep
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> oh
<OrokuSaki> to get my camera and sound and sensors to work
<OrokuSaki> I had to use /system/lib/hw files from cm10.1 rom
<OrokuSaki> that helped
<Hashcode> heh
<OrokuSaki> I also changed my fstab to say what I wanted, and commented out update-fstab
<OrokuSaki> told the sensor service to be main instead of late start
<OrokuSaki> oh
<OrokuSaki> an here is a strange one
<Hashcode> Yeah a lot of my devices will need the cmdline patch to specify system/usr partitions
<OrokuSaki> to get the phalet session..ubuntu touch session to start
<OrokuSaki> yep
<Hashcode> (which is merged now for the most part thanks to ogra_)
<OrokuSaki> "/etc/init/ubuntu-touch-session-setup.conf needs sleep60 before running ubuntu-touch-session"
<OrokuSaki> yeah.. ogra helped me a lot
<OrokuSaki> Touchpad running lvm partitions, I had to compile e2label and lvm for touch and change udev rules
<OrokuSaki> touch script
<OrokuSaki> I remember going nuts trying to get the maserati to boot.. first time I side loaded anything.. it was strange.. I forgot it all I think
<OrokuSaki> the kernel you compile
<OrokuSaki> it won't boot without something
<OrokuSaki> a file is required somewhere
<Hashcode> fixboot.sh
<Hashcode> and bbx both need to be in the /sbin
<OrokuSaki> I am posting this now!! thank you!
<Hashcode> Well
<Hashcode> If you build from the android repo, you can use the kernel and ramdisk.img
<Hashcode> (just put them in /system/etc/kexec)
<OrokuSaki> that was it... system/etc/kexec!
<OrokuSaki> that is where the kernel needed to be
<Hashcode> yep
<OrokuSaki> Thanks!
<Hashcode> np
<Hashcode> Do you want to run a test for me?
<OrokuSaki> I forget what I posted on your twitter and why I was so excited.. It was a script I was working on
<OrokuSaki> sure
<OrokuSaki> I need to change the phone though.. 0%
<Hashcode> 1 moment lemme finalize this build.
<Hashcode> np
<OrokuSaki> problem is my charger is at work so I am using the hp charger.. 1.3 amp
<OrokuSaki> it does strange things... while plugged in.. touch screen stops working right, unplug and its fine
<OrokuSaki> I bet you know this
<Hashcode> yeah
<OrokuSaki> yep
<Hashcode> there are a couple of devices with issues like that
<OrokuSaki> I am still on ics, because I need to remove.. everything.. and then upgrade to jellybean
<OrokuSaki> After this I was going to see what webos was up to again...
<OrokuSaki> on the maserati
<Hashcode> Why not do another rom-slot?
<OrokuSaki> that is what I do
<Hashcode> Ah I read that as: I'm stuck on ICS because i don't want to move everything
<OrokuSaki> thought last I tried on webos, I got everything but sensors and touchscreen and wifi working...  But I did get graphics working
<OrokuSaki> I think I had to compile a module for the kernel from... qcom
<Hashcode> oh for the TP?
<OrokuSaki> maserati
<Hashcode> You put WebOS on the D4? :P
<OrokuSaki> powervg or powervr gpu
<OrokuSaki> yeah
<Hashcode> heh
<OrokuSaki> webos on droid4
<OrokuSaki> I used your ubuntu touch source
<Hashcode> oh
<OrokuSaki> =)
<Hashcode> funny :p
<OrokuSaki> yeah!
<OrokuSaki> I plan to work on it again..
<Hashcode> There's quite a few blobs on the Moto OMAPs still
<OrokuSaki> stupid camera
<Hashcode> proprietary audio RIL and some other things hurt.
<Hashcode> camera is mainly the codec binary
<Hashcode> Any OMAP has the same issue tho
<OrokuSaki> I had to change x and y axis in the kernel o get rotation working right in apps
<OrokuSaki> but the camera is not flipped correctly
<Hashcode> oh?
<Hashcode> I wonder if it's the keyboard switch not being handled correctly
<Hashcode> So it's rotating the device
<OrokuSaki> This guy named dorregay had 5 patches for the camera.. one of them will work
<Hashcode> 5 patches?
<Hashcode> OrukuSaki: so when you get a charge back on the D4, I have a new Safestrap out
<Hashcode> http://goo.im/devs/Hashcode/maserati/Safestrap-Maserati-3.50.apk
<Hashcode> mind you.. that's very new and may have bugs :P
<OrokuSaki> @Hashcode Sweet.. I shall give it a whirl. I found something interesting in my camera code.. if (dev->preview_mode != 0) {             memcpy(vaddr, frame, width * height * 3 / 2);
<OrokuSaki> @Hashcode... booting
<OrokuSaki> with updated safestrap
<OrokuSaki> booted into a black screen.. I connected a usb cable.. booted phone automatically.. safestrap menu came up on after moto boot loader, now I am in your new safestrap... good job
<OrokuSaki> wow.. swipe to unluck =)
<OrokuSaki> nice
<OrokuSaki> and a console!
<OrokuSaki> output
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> sweet!
<OrokuSaki> kick ass man!
<Hashcode> :)
<Hashcode> A lot of the updates are the new TWRP base
<Hashcode> It was a complete re-write for my Safestrap stuff going from TWRP 2.2.2.1 to 2.6.1
<siddvicious> hiya, can i install ubunt-touch on N900 ?
<siddvicious> o_o i was just wondering if we have port to it
<Stskeeps> i think you'll hit issues with that n900 doesn't grok thumb2 very well
<siddvicious> Stskeeps: just for testing :) if there is any article or refs
<netcurli> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<siddvicious> cant afford to buy nexus atm :P
<balachmar> I am following the porting guide, but no zip is generated at the end of the build process
<balachmar> Although no errors are thrown
<balachmar> (building for Galaxy S btw)
<balachmar> I get this error although it doesn't really say error (so grep didn't find it
<balachmar> )
<balachmar> make: *** No rule to make target `~/ubuntuTouch/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/android-boot.img', needed by `~/ubuntuTouch/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/cm_galaxysmtd-target_files-eng.name.zip'.  Stop.
<OrokuSaki> @balachmar you around?
<OrokuSaki> edit build/core/makefile
<OrokuSaki> make it look like this, I removed a line http://pastebin.com/Ft39cQKc
<LordHazious> Can i install ubuntu touch on a samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 3g or a samsung galaxy s2?
<iBotPeaches> LordHazious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<LordHazious> Kk thanks
<LordHazious> Will ubuntu touch keep my google contacts
<iBotPeaches> LordHazious: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<LordHazious> Can i ssh into ubuntu touch
<iBotPeaches> LordHazious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#SSH
<iBotPeaches> LordHazious: Everytime you ask a question, I google it and find it in 15 seconds. Sooooo, maybe you can knock me out of the equation and just do it yourself
<LordHazious> ok lol i did not know you where a real person lol your name starts with ibot
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: I'll be back in about half an hour, and then I will try your suggestion
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: OK, I'm back and I edited to resemble what you had, but just edited a few lines. My Makefile there is a lot bigger than just those lines.
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: ooh, and still no luck
<OrokuSaki> yeah its just a snippet..
<OrokuSaki> did you remove that one line?
<OrokuSaki> should have just been a single line
<OrokuSaki> $(INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET) \ right after that
<OrokuSaki> BOOTIMAGE_ANDROID_TARGET or something
<OrokuSaki> that one line needs to be removed, at least for me
<OrokuSaki> and most of us.. etc
<OrokuSaki> all else fails asl ogra or w-flo
<OrokuSaki> ask
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: wellm in my Makefile I didn't have those separate lines, but just this: zip_root := $(intermediates)/$(name)
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: So there was nothing for me to remove there :)
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: So which line did you remove, because maybe I should remove it from main.mk
<mamenyaka> ogra_, do you know something about video in 08-31?
<OrokuSaki> !balachmar please paste your build/core/Makfiles to pastebin and post a link
<ubot5> OrokuSaki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OrokuSaki> @balachmar please paste your build/core/Makfiles to pastebin and post a link
<OrokuSaki> okay ubot5
<OrokuSaki> Makefile
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6048370/
<OrokuSaki> @balachmar "$(INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET_ANDROID) \" line 1242
<OrokuSaki> remove that line
<OrokuSaki> and only that line
<samir_> guys
<samir_> can anyone tell me the relase date of stable ubuntu OS for google nexus prime (i9250)
<samir_> can anyone tell me the relase date of stable ubuntu OS for google nexus prime (i9250)
<samir_> hello guys....
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: ok, it seems to be compiling, because it is taking a lot longer than before!
<OrokuSaki> =)
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: can't wait to give it a try!
<balachmar> Very sorry that the Edge didn't succeed
<OrokuSaki> you may have more work to do, but it's a start
<OrokuSaki> if more devices get ported, and more people use UT, then one day it will
<OrokuSaki> UT has some more work to do, to compete with android, but.. it's coming along
<balachmar> Getting a decent user base will be a challenge, but what I have seen so far looks pretty good
<balachmar> And I would love to run some of the command line tools on my phone :)
<OrokuSaki> What will really get the ball rolling is nerds showing it off to other nerds.. and people wishing they could show it on their device, just to in turn, impress more nerds..
<OrokuSaki> Like Windows Chicago
<balachmar> :) If I get it to work, I will definitely show it to my nerdy friends, and even some non nerd friends :)
<balachmar> Windows Chicago?
<balachmar> A that was the win 95 beta
<balachmar> :)
<balachmar> I didn't know about that
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: mmm, I get this error: mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/RECOVERY’: Permission denied
<OrokuSaki> strange
<balachmar> Well, I don't think it should try to create /RECOVERY on my build machine, should it?
<OrokuSaki> you didn't use sudo or do anything as root did you?
<balachmar> nope
<OrokuSaki> hmmmm
<OrokuSaki> that would be a question for ogra or w-flo
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ ?
<OrokuSaki> @w-flo ?
<balachmar> @ogra_ @w-flo : mmm, I get this error when trying to build for Galaxy S: mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/RECOVERY’: Permission denied
<OrokuSaki> make clean and retry?
<OrokuSaki> perhaps and fstab problem... somehow...??? doubtful
<OrokuSaki> or.. run brunch again
<OrokuSaki> and it might somehow fix it on the second run on its own
<OrokuSaki> that happens to me sometime...
<balachmar> I did clean, now brunching again :)
<OrokuSaki> cross fingers
<AskUbuntu> No way to type on Nexus 7 with Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/339792
<OrokuSaki> that question needs to be more specific
<OrokuSaki> saucy.. right? What build? What day?
<OrokuSaki> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<OrokuSaki> which one?
<OrokuSaki> or did you use ubuntu-touch-preview
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: ok, clean and build, didn't change anything, now just ran brunch again
<OrokuSaki> yeah.. monday around 8-9am central time.. ogra is always on.. ask him
<OrokuSaki> be sure you did the porting guide... binary blobs... extract-files.sh if necessary
<OrokuSaki> you need cgroups in the kernel
<OrokuSaki> I had to look at a config file for mako, but this was after I could compile
<OrokuSaki> so forget all that
<OrokuSaki> paste your terminal to paste bin.. lots of it.. maybe there is an error higher up?
<balachmar> ok, running brunch with pastebinit :)
<stgraber> lool: force published today's daily to system-image, confirmed it seems to work fine and has system-image 1.4, so we should be good for Tuesday
<balachmar> @ogra_ @w-flo @OrokuSaki: I get these errors/warnings thrown when I try to build: http://pastebin.com/aKtNtQJE
<OrokuSaki> @balachmar make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y
<OrokuSaki> what this means is, you changed the settings in your kernel's config file, but.. what you need to do is run make oldconfig on your kernel, with your changes.. you have some yes no questions to answer.. it wants to ask you
<OrokuSaki> when you do answer it.. THEN you can use that .config file as your defconfig file
<OrokuSaki> make ARCH=arm oldconfig in your kernel root's folder (I copy the kernel to a seperate folder, as you may need to do this again). with a .config file in the root of the kernel folder
<OrokuSaki> answer the new questions
<OrokuSaki> then copy the new .config as your defconfig in the ubuntu touch source
<OrokuSaki> then it should build the kernel
<OrokuSaki> I look at mako's config file
<OrokuSaki> you will need this according to w-flo CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX=y
<OrokuSaki> so go ahead and do it
<OrokuSaki> it does work
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: Hi, I need your help, but it may be by private?, I write from Colombia
<OrokuSaki> @balachmar also be sure your kernel source has been make cleaned and make mrproper
<OrokuSaki> the kernel source your using in the ubuntu touch folder
<Codesmith> Hi, could I get some help installing the community build on the google nexus 4?
<Einspark> Hello.
<Codesmith> Hey
<Einspark> Anyone knows to install ubuntu on note 2?
<Einspark> Ive been trying it for quite some time, Never did i succeed
<Einspark> Does anyone even speak.. or is this place always so quiet?
<paco664> good afternoon.  i need a bit of tech help with a galaxy nexus that failed install of ubuntu and now won't start..  just a screen with "google" and a small lock symbol
<paco664> hello?
<annerajb> pace, hello
<annerajb> paco664, hello*
<annerajb> paco664, it probably failed mid flash
<annerajb> paco664, can you boot into recovery?
<paco664> in recovery it shows the google screen with a lock and nothing
<paco664> how can i restart the flash process ?  or is that a good idea?
<annerajb> well can you connect thru adb?
<paco664> yess
<annerajb> try restarting the flash process
<paco664> ok.
<paco664> will report back in a few mins
<paco664> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb reboot bootloader' returned non-zero exit status 1
<paco664> thats what happened
<paco664> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as grouper INFO:phablet-flash:Download directory set to /home/b/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130828.1 INFO:phablet-flash:Download directory set to /home/b/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130828.1 INFO:urllib3.connectionpool:Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com INFO:phablet-flash:Download not required INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait error: device not 
<annerajb> hmm
<annerajb> i think you should try restoring to a backup or a stock configuration and redo the flash steps
<paco664> can you point me to a good "how to" to kind of hold my hand through it?
<annerajb> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_grouper
<annerajb> paco664, i never worked with that device so you can try that
<annerajb> if you have recovery working
<annerajb> you can copy the download to the sdcard and skip to the section that says install using recovery
<paco664> thank you.. we shall see... i may have pooched it..
<annerajb> i been there a couple of times always been able to get them working again :D
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-01
<sethj> How far alone is the email app?
<sethj> Does it support MS exchange?
<AskUbuntu> Does Ubuntu Phone connect natively to Exchange? | http://askubuntu.com/q/339896
<sethj> oh lol
<discopig> hi
<AskUbuntu> Phablet-tools install | http://askubuntu.com/q/339915
<RobbyF> kind of a shot in the dark here but anyone awake?
<RobbyF> the gmail app is essentially a tabbed browser right? can some techy person make a google plus version of it :)
<OrokuSaki> https://github.com/jshafer817/UbuntuTouch for myself.. and others.. but more for me
<OrokuSaki> Have to add notes
<OrokuSaki> Notes added. https://github.com/jshafer817/UbuntuTouch
<just> hello
<Guest74442> ?
<Guest74442> help..
<Guest74442> for installing
<Guest74442> ubuntu on tablet
<Guest74442> slept?
<smartboyhw> Guest74442, what happened?
<smartboyhw> I mean, what's your problem on installing?
<Guest74442> i wanna install ubuntu on my tablet
<smartboyhw> Guest74442, yes
<Guest74442> from starting..
<smartboyhw> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Guest74442> see i have my tab..
<Guest74442>  7" ics
<Guest74442> is it possible to mod it?
<Guest74442> dual core..
<Guest74442> 512
<Guest74442> 4gb internal
<Guest74442> ?
<Guest74442> are u hre to help
<Guest74442> then hepl me man
<Guest74442> i cant install it on my desktop
<Guest74442> ?
<Guest74442> hey
<balachmar> Guest74442: This channel is about Ubuntu Touch, to be installed on mobile devices, what do you want to install on your desktop?
<OrokuSaki> lol
<OrokuSaki> HELP ME!!!!
<OrokuSaki> I will pound sand if you don't!!!
<auronandace> poor sand
<OrokuSaki> hehe
<balachmar> lol
<OrokuSaki> hows it going balachmar
<OrokuSaki> did you get the kernel config message?
<balachmar> I always like to give them the friendly response :)
<OrokuSaki> I hate that!
<OrokuSaki> Happy Holidays.. says the walmart greeter with a smile.. and I yell.. Merry Fucking Christmas you wench!
<balachmar> No such experiences here in Europe I can guarantee you that :)
<OrokuSaki> =)
<balachmar> When I was in the US, I thought it was weird that the waiter would introduce himself....
<OrokuSaki> It's really bad when they go on and on about the restaurant your at
<balachmar> But about UT, if I understood you correctly, I just changed a file, where I should have run some config thing on the kernel. But you lost me on how I could actually do it :)
<balachmar> So help me, or I will pound sand! :P
<OrokuSaki> okay do this
<OrokuSaki> mkdir ~/kernel
<OrokuSaki> copy your kernel source into that folder
<OrokuSaki> what is the name of your defconfig file?
<OrokuSaki> mine is cyanogenmod_tenderloin_defconfig
<OrokuSaki> so what I do is this
<OrokuSaki> cd ~/kernel
<balachmar> cyanogenmod_galaxysmtd_defconfig
<OrokuSaki> cp arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_tenderloin_defconfig ~/kernel/.config
<balachmar> I guess you want me to copy the entire source tree, including samsung etc, correct?
<OrokuSaki> or cp ~/kernel/arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_tenderloin_defconfig ~/kernel/.config
<OrokuSaki> then since your in ~/kernel
<OrokuSaki> pico .config (make all your changes)
<OrokuSaki> make oldconfig ARCH=arm
<balachmar> Should I now revert my changes to that file?
<OrokuSaki> this will ask yes or no questions.. answer them
<OrokuSaki> yes you should
<OrokuSaki> well... yeah
<balachmar> ok :)
<OrokuSaki> probably not actually
<OrokuSaki> you don't have to
<balachmar> ok, because it will overwrite it... yes?
<balachmar> I amtrying to understand the proces
<OrokuSaki> anways.. when you run make oldconfig ARCH=arm hang on well get back to that.. you then answer yes or no questions
<balachmar> ok
<OrokuSaki> because you changed the .config file, this now creates new yes or no questions for the kernel that are not present in the .config file but need to be
<OrokuSaki> so running make oldconfig ARCH=arm will answer the questions
<OrokuSaki> then you do this
<OrokuSaki> cp .config arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_tenderloin_defconfig
<OrokuSaki> or just copy it back to the Ubuntu Touch directory
<OrokuSaki> the kernel source MUST be clean so run make mrproper if all else fails
<OrokuSaki> Now back to if you should use your current defconfig as your .config file
<OrokuSaki> Shouldn't hurt.. you made changes to the config file so.. even if you used a stock defconfig file... you will still have to recreate your changes
<OrokuSaki> Make sense?
<balachmar> yes
<OrokuSaki> I cannot use make menuconfig on my kernel source.. so we make the changes manually in the .config file and then run make oldconfig
<OrokuSaki> Or that is what I have been doing
<OrokuSaki> Sweet
<balachmar> ok, I need to type this in the terminal?: "make oldconfig ARCH=arm"
<OrokuSaki> smoke break.. I need to quit.. working on camera.. I think mine is being detected as front facing when I need bak
<OrokuSaki> yep
<balachmar> Because that doesn't work
<OrokuSaki> what happens?
<balachmar> make: *** No rule to make target `oldconfig'.  Stop.
<OrokuSaki> that means the .config file is not in the root of your kernel source
<OrokuSaki> it is hidden when it's called .config
<OrokuSaki> you can see it with ls -a
<OrokuSaki> you may know that, you may not
<balachmar> I know :)
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> or try make ARCH=arm oldconfig
<balachmar> I think I shouldn't have copied the tree, but just the contents of /kernel/samsung/aries to ~/kernel
<OrokuSaki> yes!
<balachmar> :)
<OrokuSaki> smoke break!
<balachmar> (I did ask :P )
<balachmar> sure
<balachmar> ok, now it is doing something
<balachmar> and asking questions
<balachmar> ok, nut how do I know the answers to all of those questions?
<balachmar> nut = but
<OrokuSaki> You don't hang on
<OrokuSaki> I looked at a mako config file that was hard to find
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/PuyL1qBe Here it is
<OrokuSaki> search that paste for CONFIG_ whatever and see what the answer is
<balachmar> ok, thanks!
<OrokuSaki> config-3.4.0-3-mako
<OrokuSaki> that was the filename
<OrokuSaki> you brunch mako and then look at the config file
<OrokuSaki> NP
<OrokuSaki> Oh yeah... you know the proc patch on the ubuntu porting guide?
<OrokuSaki> you don't need that anymore.. that was for quantal
<OrokuSaki> Saucy uses LXC container and so this is not required.. I guess that is the reason
<balachmar> the procfs patch?
<OrokuSaki> and your kernel cmdline needs to be console=tty1
<OrokuSaki> will append that console=tty1 to the rest of the cmdline
<balachmar> because I did perform that change...
<OrokuSaki> You will need to enable apparmor
<OrokuSaki> undo it.. it is no longer required
<OrokuSaki> I felt the same way.. the ubuntu porting guide is outdated
<OrokuSaki> very outdated
<balachmar> bummer
<OrokuSaki> I think its because saucy is not really.. finished.. as is changing.. and so why right a guide to something your changing?
<balachmar> not set is the same as answering no to a question?
<OrokuSaki> no this was editing a .c file in the kernel source
<balachmar> the last question was about the kernel config bit :)
<balachmar> doing two things at the same time :)
<OrokuSaki> a/fs/proc/array.c that file
<OrokuSaki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<OrokuSaki> don't do that
<OrokuSaki> not necessary
<OrokuSaki> What kernel do you have? 2.x or 3.x?
<balachmar> 3.x
<balachmar> running 13.04
<OrokuSaki> Good.. look at mako's security and apparmor settings..
<OrokuSaki> if you want to know if your cmdline change took affect when the kernel boots
<OrokuSaki> cat /proc/cmdline
<OrokuSaki> I had to tell my config to force the cmdline or something
<OrokuSaki> there was a y n for that
<balachmar> ok, patch undone
<OrokuSaki> sweet
<balachmar> ok, but when in the config of mako it says unset, is that answering no to the question?
<jjohansen> OrokuSaki: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-saucy.git has the apparmor patches broken out for the different kernel versions. Which might help porting to a new kernel
<balachmar> And sometimes there is a "" as a value in the config file, that is just pressing return on that question?
<OrokuSaki> @jjohansen Oh yeah.. thanks!
<OrokuSaki> my kernel is 2.6.35 so I don't have apparmor and had to do apparmor=0 for my cmdline
<OrokuSaki> https://raw.github.com/jshafer817/UbuntuTouch/master/Source%20to%20compile/kernel/hp/tenderloin/arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_tenderloin_defconfig
<OrokuSaki> I remember enabling these... CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y
<jjohansen> OrokuSaki: Hrrmm, the apparmor3 patches have only been backported as far as 3.0 atm
<OrokuSaki> Yep... I will never get apparmor... =) Or fanotify
<jjohansen> OrokuSaki: hrmm a 2.6.35 apparmor is possible and may happen, just not yet
<OrokuSaki> sweet.. my friend did it for 2.6.35 but he also backported KGSL.. and I cannot use both.. I tried his patches.. and they appled.. but.. wouldn't boot
<OrokuSaki> his backporting kgsl from 3.0.8 from webos kernel... broke the anroid egl driver
<OrokuSaki> but works great on freedreno
<OrokuSaki> Freedreno is an open source gpu driver for qualcomm adreno gpu's
<OrokuSaki> I use it on Ubuntu 13.04
<OrokuSaki> non touch
<jjohansen> ah, right
<OrokuSaki> That is where I was going
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> Intereted to see Mir on Desktop with Nvidia
<OrokuSaki> Or Mir on Desktop version of ubuntu but on msm8660 as the gpu =)
<OrokuSaki> So I can run mono apps
<OrokuSaki> My touchpad triple boots webos, Ubuntu 13.04, and Ubuntu Touch =)
<OrokuSaki> I should not have brewed coffee
<jjohansen> right, well the current apparmor3 backports have been done so that they don't change the kernel abi, everything is internal to the apparmor module, I think that can be done back to 2.6.35 but I don't have time to do it atm
<OrokuSaki> Oh wow.. you do that? Sweet! Well... uhh..  that would be neat
<OrokuSaki> What about fanotify?
<OrokuSaki> Is that really important?
<OrokuSaki> if (read_mode_from_config("preview_mode") == 1) {         info->facing = CAMERA_FACING_BACK;     }
<OrokuSaki> I notice when I run the camera app.. I believe it says preview mode is 2 or a mode is 2
<OrokuSaki> so maybe that is causing ubuntu to say this camera is not facing back
<OrokuSaki> and then causing the image to mirror, and rotate 90 degrees
<OrokuSaki> dmesg says that mode 2 something 5
<jjohansen> fanotify is a lot harder and would require changing the abi to backport it
<OrokuSaki> yeah.. I saw that
<jjohansen> I don't see it happening
<OrokuSaki> I tried it one time.. and I suck at backporting... I realized you were successful, then it changes the android code that goes along with it
<OrokuSaki> Which is why qualcomm updates the android code along with an updated kernel
<OrokuSaki> something to do with ashmem or memory changes
<OrokuSaki> at this point your more or less upgrading the kernel to 3.0.x and you might as well.. just.. use that kernel
<OrokuSaki> right?
<jjohansen> yeah ashmem, binder, wakelocks
<OrokuSaki> yah
<OrokuSaki> I remember posting somewhere.. this should be easy... NOT
<OrokuSaki> greped for 3 days straight or something
<jjohansen> ouch
<AskUbuntu> I need help with my Ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/339996
<markusN00b> Hi, is there a way to access hardware with your app. (SDK)
<markusN00b> Let's say I want to turn the light on/off
<WebbyIT> popey, mhall119 , did you see that? http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge-reprise-developer-edition
<popey> yes, reported it to indiegogo
<WebbyIT> good
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know if the camera app can take a 640x480 image and change the orientation, or does it not use overlay, etc?
<OrokuSaki> I want to rotate 90 degrees
<OrokuSaki> I have tried setting info->orientation = 90; info->orientation = 0; in my cameraHAL.cpp file
<lauri> Hello, is Eoghan here? The dude who was planning to port Ubuntu Touch to Oppo Find 5?
<paco664> good morning.. curious as to what version to install for a galaxy nexus "toro"
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know how the camera-app gets the orientation?? grrr
<RobbyF> Good Morning Ubuntu Touch friends
<rathamst> how much space does a default installation of ubuntu touch take on mako?
<AskUbuntu> How much space does a default installation of Ubuntu Touch take on mako? | http://askubuntu.com/q/340097
<DrDangerousDave> Nexus 10 keyboard closes when key pressed - known bug?
<RobbyF> the gmail app is essentially a tabbed browser right? can some techy person make a google plus version of it? :)
<DrDangerousDave> Is there a terminal app I can install on Nexus 10 / manta ?
<qdhfgfgh3gg1> Do skype,yahoo,other chat and social communication prog (facebook&twitter) spy 4 israel&usa???
<qdhfgfgh3gg1> Do they record and analyse everything we type on the internet???
<qdhfgfgh3gg1> هل تتجسس برامج الشات و التواصل الاجتماعى لاسرائيل و امريكا؟؟؟؟
<qdhfgfgh3gg1> Do skype,yahoo,other chat and social communication prog(facebook&twitter) spy4israel&usa???
<qdhfgfgh3gg1> Do they record and analyse everything we type on the internet???
<qdhfgfgh3gg1> هل تتجسس برامج الشات و التواصل الاجتماعى لاسرائيل و امريكا؟؟؟؟
<ahayzen-mobile> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<Codesmith> Hi, I've flashed ubuntu-touch onto my nexus 4, and I'm wondering if it is recomended to create and use another user besides the default phablet user?
<deiu> Codesmith, you should at least change the default password
<wellsb> Dang, still network issues on latest build, but this time wpa_supplicant isn't resolving them
<abhi_> could someone please give me the link to the latest build for nexus 4 ?
<wellsb> finally
<pyrex> has anyone tried to install ubuntu on the nexus 7 2013
<DrDangerousDave> Anybody out there using Touch on Nexus 10?
<discopig> nope, just nexus 4
<DrDangerousDave> How is it on Nexus 4? I get all kinds of app lockups and goofy screens on Nexus 10
<NitroZZeLLo> Hi Guys! Need info of whom is working on the HTC One S in order to offer myself to help in porting Ubuntu Touch to that phone
<petr> hey
<Guest78151> someone who already installed the ubuntu touch
<DrDangerousDave> Was that a question?
<balachmar> OrokuSaki: wow man, many questions for the kernel config. Takes a while if you check everything with another config file... (Haven't been on it continuously, but I have been on it for a bit :) )
<OrokuSaki> I have changed my cameraHAL.cpp to say both info->facing = CAMERA_FACING_FRONT;         info->orientation = 270; for all preview modes.. and no change if I change my camera to back or orientation, etc
<ulr1ch> et le hack tu t'en sors ?
<OrokuSaki> did I hack the sensors?
<ulr1ch> (sorry, wrong channel)
<OrokuSaki> =)
<NYL> should i use flippedin instead of standard tutorial?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-25
<Guest60692> Hi, I am stuck at installing ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus
<Guest60692> I am running $ ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty --device=maguro --device-tarball=Downloads/takju-imm76i-factory-e8c33767.tgz
<Guest60692> dies with 2014/08/25 03:27:51 Cannot cleanup /cache/recovery/ to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255
<Guest60692> i cleaned up the /cache directory and that didn't work
<nondem> So, I got Touch installed ok...booted up and put in my 4 digit pass...it goes gray like it is logging me in...sits there about 10 minutes so far.
<nondem> 20 minutes now :) This is on a Nexus 10(manta)
<Beldar> nondem, I would try a reinstall things happen.
<Guest84587> when running ubuntu-device-flash, what does it mean "Recovery image not found, cannot continue with bootstrap"?
<Guest84587> i have succeeded installing ubuntu
<Guest84587> all it needed is to reset android and rerun ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty --device=maguro  --bootstrap
<Guest84587> however ubuntu didn't start. i can open its bootloader, but no idea where to go from there.
<Guest84587> the options are "reboot system now", "install zip from sdcard/sideload", wipe data...
<Guest84587> how can i proceed from this state?
<Guest84587> a few reboots actually made it work! :) superb!
<pitti> Wellark: ack silo12> err, where do I need to do that?
<Mirv> pitti: thanks, that's enough :)
<pitti> Mirv: what is enough, asking the question where to ack it? :-)
<Mirv> pitti: like, on IRC
<pitti> Mirv: I don't know what to ack yet
<Mirv> pitti: oh, sorry, I thought it was "ack 12". the debian/rules part of https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-network_0.5.1+14.10.20140824-0ubuntu1.diff
<pitti> Mirv: ah, thanks; ack!
<Mirv> thanks! :)
<pitti> Mirv: aah, now I know where to see the changes
<pitti> I missed the artifact on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/8/
<pitti> Mirv: btw, llvm got reverted, so my silo 7 built now; I'll test it now
<pitti> Mirv: I'm not sure why it still says "ready to build packages" while everything got built, but *shrug*
<Mirv> pitti: not sure, possibly it got reconfigured after the build or something like that. if you want to keep the current packages, it's useful to now run build with 'watch only' checked.
<pitti> oooh! thanks to whoever finally added asking for the SIM  pin right at startup
<pitti> this was a major pain
<pitti> Mirv: ah yes, that was the case (one MP was moved to another silo)
<pitti> Mirv: ack, will do that
<pitti> urgh, ./phablet-config writable-image reboots
 * pitti adds TODO item to fix that
<pitti> ah well, can't call mount -o remount once we switch to user adb
<pitti> Mirv: while I'm at it, core-dev ack for silo 5
<Mirv> pitti: thanks for that, too, veebers will be happy.
<pitti> Mirv: where do you set that status? in the spreadsheet?
<Mirv> pitti: core-dev ack? sadly the only papertrail on that is IRC logs :( to be fixed by CI Airlines...
<pitti> Mirv: ah, so you just click "publish"
<Mirv> pitti: I only click "publish" with "ack_packaging"
<pitti> Mirv: ppa 7 is no good any more, telephony-service is broken (another big change landed in trunk which isn't yet in my branch/PPA)
<pitti> Mirv: I locally merged trunk now; can I push that to the same MP, and request a rebuild?
 * pitti does
<Mirv> pitti: yes
<pitti> hm, I figure I need to again do the same dance for rtm now
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> Mirv: PPA 7 is good  to go now; want me to publish, or shouldn't I (and only sil2100/robru/you do that)?
<Guest23501> Hi all! I have a quick question. How hard to porting Ubuntu Touch to an other device, like Sony Xperia Z, L or SP?
<Mirv> pitti: in normal landings mode, there's no reason why a core-dev wouldn't publish himself :) so, feel free.
<pitti> ack
<pitti> Mirv: hm, the publish job succeeded, but nothing on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app (and the dashboard rightfully complains about it); is that normal?
<sil2100> pitti: launchpad just didn't catch the package in -proposed yet (most probably)
<pitti> sil2100: hmm, copies betwenn archives are pretty much instantaneous
<pitti> ah, it's there now
<sil2100> pitti: CI Train takes the info about where the package is from LP itself, so if something would be broken it would mention that the package is 'in no known space' for a longer time :)
<sil2100> If it said it's in -proposed, then this was the info it got from LP API calls
<sil2100> It's usually accurate, although sometimes hasty
<Mirv> pitti: "pretty much" instantaneous :)
<pitti> Mirv: with sync-package it's literally < 5 seconds (i. e. smaller than the time to load the +source web page)
<Mirv> oh, ok, that's fast then
<pitti> I had thought it was the same for train copies
<pitti> but anyway, nevermind
<tsdgeos> can someone top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/messaging-app/update_pot/+merge/231534 ?
<pitti> looking
<pitti> +msgid " "
<pitti> 19+msgstr ""
<pitti> err?
<pitti> tsdgeos: reviewed
<pitti> tsdgeos: would be nice if you could fix that space along with the new string, while fixing i18n issues
<tsdgeos> pitti: yeah, not going to do that
<pitti> tsdgeos: oh, why not? it doesn't make sense to have a single space marked as translatable, it's only going to cause trouble
<tsdgeos> pitti: because people complain you change their code
 * pitti looks at the code
<pitti>     title: selectionMode ? i18n.tr(" ") : i18n.tr("Chats")
<pitti>     title: selectionMode ? i18n.tr(" ") : i18n.tr("Chats")
<tsdgeos> yes it's wrong
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> it's not like i care if that's wrong
<pitti> similar in Messages.qml -- the i18n.tr() should just be dropped
<tsdgeos> what i care is that we have an untranslatble phone
<tsdgeos> which is not even my job so i shouldn't be caring for it
<pitti> I know this wasn't your fault, but slipping this into this MP will take an extra 10 s
<pitti> making an entirely new MP and landing that will take three magnitudes more than that, with our current process (which absolutely doesn't work for small fixes..)
<tsdgeos> fix the process then :)
<pitti> three magnitudes isn't even enough
<tsdgeos> i mean you may as well complain there's a missing ; in some line and that should also be fixed
<pitti> well, it's that MP which introduces that space into the .pot
<pitti> which is going to cause headaches to translators
<pitti> ogra_: do you happen to have an i386 deb for the non-root adbd (for the emulator)?
<ogra_> pitti, hmm, no ... i'll try to build one during the day (i dont even have the source on an x86 machine ... dead architecture ... :) )
<pitti> ogra_: I'm happy to build it myself, if you have a pointer to the source/MP/branch
<ogra_> i can push the source package somewhere ...
 * pitti pats his utopic-i386 schroot
<pitti> ogra_: so with my phablet-network branch things mostly work, except for having to enter the PIN manually (same what plars was pointing out)
<pitti> that'd be an unity8 bug, I think -- we need a D-BUS CLI to unlock the screen
<ogra_> pitti, right, the --password option to ubuntu-device-flash will handle that
<pitti> we didn't yet need it without a pin, starting an app when the screen was locked unlocked it
<ogra_> oh, the autopilot issue with unlocking you mean
<pitti> ogra_: right
<pitti> ogra_: everything else works fine now (I made enough adjustments to the adb setup script) \o/
<ogra_> yay
<pitti> ogra_: it now tries "phablet" and "0000" as sudo passwords, and also has a --password option; and most tests shouldn't need root (e. g. calculator tests run fine without sudo, too)
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> but all tests fail while the lock screen is still running (i. e. waiting for pin)
<ogra_> the plan was that in future releases the image doesnt need to be writable and the pahblet user can do all tests
<pitti> it seems with a pin a starting app doesn't just get rid of the lock screen
<pitti> ogra_: yes, that has worked for some time already (with autopkgtest, not with phablet-test-run)
<ogra_> right mterry should be able to help you
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, I'll file a bug against unity8; I already asked for this a month ago, but it wasn't necessary yet then
<ogra_> janimo`, hmm you didnt add udev rules for the new arch when you added the device id to adb, did you  ?
 * ogra_ upgraded his desktop to trusty on the weekend and cant connect anymore with "no permissions"
<tsdgeos> pitti: i've removed those i18n.tr(" ")
<pitti> tsdgeos: cheers
<ogra_> should we not use that in general ?
<ogra_> (i know the app-dev documentation talks about it everywhere)
<pitti> tsdgeos: top-approved now
<tsdgeos> now someone just needs to land it
<tsdgeos> who said the process was not agile? :D
<pitti> *smirk*
<pitti> that's the kind of change one would usually directly commit to trunk and just let it flow in with the next update
<pitti> same like simple mass-packaging changes or fixing typos, etc.
<ogra_> tsdgeos, it will get better...
<pitti> i. e. ci-quick-walk-to-the-bakery, not everything needs the overhead of an airline :)
<ogra_> pitti, thats the prob, with the current model (which i heard asac asekd for now) you have to have two branches for *every* project
<pitti> but that had been discussed in the airline designs, I think
<ogra_> which kind of contradicts the initial idea of "handle it like SRUs" we had
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, with rtm it's harder (I also need to land 7 more MPs now for an utterly trivial change)
<ogra_> pitti, we are trying to get a model in place where you can automatically PPA copy the source package into an rtm silo when you land in utopic
<pitti> hmm, it seems with every other install the nice numeric keypad "enter your pin" gets replaced with a "Hello" input line and I have to use a letter keyboard for PIN entry
<ogra_> so that the distro handling happens on a package level and doesnt force you to try to keep two constantly diverged branches in sync
<ogra_> pitti, i think that happens onyl if your pw is non numeric and 4digits long
<pitti> ogra_: that would only work as long as rtm still ships the trunk branch, though?
<ogra_> pitti, right, with is 80% of our landings
<pitti> ogra_: no, I always use "0000"
<ogra_> there are a few projects that will target rtm directly
<ogra_> pitti, weird ... there is another dbus settings for the account stuff
<ogra_> swipe/passcode/passphrase ... i have to look up how exactly it is called
<pitti> ah indeed, system settings says password, not pin
<ogra_> right you can set that via dbus
<pitti> so it seems sometimes it mis-sets the pin as password; I'll try to reproduce that
<pitti> ogra_: what I was actually doing was a fresh reinstall to confirm that we now have an r/w image by default; that's not intended, is it?
<pitti> /dev/loop0 on / type ext2 (rw,relatime,errors=continue)
<pitti> which component would that be for filing a bug?
<ogra_> oh no, definitely not !!!
<ogra_> pitti, initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<pitti> yeah, I was wondering why my test run instaslled all the autopilot bits with dpkg
<pitti> ogra_: cheers, filing bug
<ogra_> that seems to be the partitioning changes causing it
<pitti> bug 1361124
<ubot5> bug 1361124 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Image is now writable by default" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361124
<ogra_> janimo`, ^^^^
<pitti> janimo`: ah, would you be the appropriate assignee for that?
<pitti> ogra_: sorry for keeping bothering you -- who should I ask for reviewing the phablet-tools MP?
<ogra_> pitti, i can approve it ... just busy with getting the packaging support into phablet-config too ... i'll make sure your change goes in with the same landing
<pitti> ogra_: ah, ok; danke!
<Saviq> jibel, trying to reproduce the lock-up you're getting here, obviously can't... but anyway, does it play with both speakers for you? at least the case suggests there's two speakers at the bottom, but I'm only getting sound through the right one (can cover it and it goes almost completely quiet)
<jibel> Saviq, it plays only from the right one.
<Saviq> jibel, right, wonder if that's expected...
<Saviq> jibel, but yeah, no lockup here ;|
<jibel> Saviq, yeah, it's really difficult to reproduce. I had it twice yesterday but nothing today. asac and victorp also had it several times a day last week.
<Saviq> jibel, and it's not bug #1295623 for sure?
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in Unity 8 "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<jibel> Saviq, yes I'm sure. it's really frozen. For example, in one of the case the greeter stopped in the middle of the screen. In the other case the dash was displayed and I couldn't reveal the launcher or indicators
<Saviq> jibel, right
<jibel> Saviq, it's really like when unity8 is crashing, excepted that it is not crashing
<Saviq> jibel, yeah, sounds like a deadlock somewhere
<Saviq> jibel, the gdb trace will help a lot next time you see it
<jibel> Saviq, sure, I'll add this information next time it happens. Thanks for looking.
<pitti> ogra_: I did an initial review of your phablet-config branch; I debug this further why it doesn't work yet
<ogra_> pitti, hmm, your bug above ... (writable root) is that on a device or emulator ?
<ogra_> could be that the emulator still mounts it rw
<pitti> ogra_: on mako; it has always been writable on the emulator (which is another bug)
<pitti> ogra_: bug description updated to clarify
<ogra_> thanks
<pitti> ogra_: do you have a branch to make system-image-cli -i work as user?
<pitti> (PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/root/.cache/system-image')
<pitti> or does that get wrapped by phablet-config somehow?
<pitti> ah, it apparently tries /var/log/system-image/client.log first, then falls back to the above, but both are root-only
<ogra_> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/adbd-no-root.patch for your x86 build ...
<pitti> ogra_: cheers!
<ogra_> pitti, system-image-cli can not work as user
<ogra_> barry would kill me if i changed that
<pitti> ogra_: ok, I'll adjust the test for "is that an ubuntu phone"; thanks
<ogra_> there is some way around the log issue that the autopilot test for system-settings uses i think
<pitti> ogra_: don't worry, I replaced it with "type unity8"
<pitti> adt-run can't determine/log the image version then, but *shrug*
<ogra_> you could just grep it from /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<vitimiti> nik90, could you find anything about my problem? I couldn't fix it yet
<nik90> vitimiti: no I couldn't. The XmlListModel seems to be defined correctly
<nik90> so I cant think why it doesnt unless I dive deeper
<nik90> I am a bit busy atm to do that
<vitimiti> I see, thanks for trying, anyway
<vitimiti> I split the pages to make it more readable, though
<t1mp> are there known issues in image #207 (on mako) that the screen doesn't turn on?
<t1mp> the device appears to boot (I can connect to it with adb), but the screen stays black
<ogra_> the tests in the lab ran fine ... so the devices there must work
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/207:20140825:20140811.1/9930/
<ogra_> t1mp, do you see the google logo or actually a black screen
<t1mp> ogra_: hold on, I am re-flashing the device. I'll tell you in a few minutes
<nik90> vitimiti: yup I noticed that
<nik90> vitimiti: so is the xml listmodel data displayed correctly in HospitalPage0.qml but not the rest?
<vitimiti> nik90, exactly, the name appears no matter how much I change it, but the news, staff and so only appear on the console.log test I put there
<nik90> vitimiti: may be then the XML ListModel is faulty
<ogra_> pitti, answered your MP commants for phablet-config ...
<nik90> vitimiti: how about you create a single page when you show the hospitalName, hospitalNews and see if they are displayed correctly?
<nik90> s/when/where
<pitti> ogra_: ah, I'm just testing a fix for the sync issue, I'll post it there once confirmed to work
<vitimiti> nik90, I will try to put all of them where the name is and not display the other pages
<ogra_> pitti, heh, i meant your comments on my MP :)
<pitti> ogra_: yes, so do I :)
<ogra_> ah
<nik90> vitimiti: yeah just see if the xml model even returns the hospitalNews variable
<vitimiti> nik90, yeah, still a blank label
<nik90> vitimiti: why do you have @ infront of the queries?
<vitimiti> Because it's <tag name="stuff" /> instead of <tag>stuff</tag>
<vitimiti> Just like in the developer's page tutorial
<vitimiti> The console.log() does I funny thing I just saw, it adds a lot of empty lines that shouldn't be there
<nik90> ah yes
<nik90> why do you define the xml file like it is?
<nik90> cant you change to <tag>stuff</tag> ?
<vitimiti> I found it easier to understand for me, but it does the same with <tag>stuff</tag>, I tried it too
<vitimiti> I will try with all in one page, though
<pitti> ogra_: why do we need the non-dbus call code paths?
<pitti> ogra_: (there's no followup comment from you except the new commit -- was that eaten by LP from some email reply?)
<ogra_> pitti, yes, until the stable channel is gone/updated
<t1mp> ogra_: after re-flashing the device works again. I'll try to figure out if I broke it or if there is a bug that I can reproduce
<pitti> ogra_: ah, of course; I see
<vitimiti> nik90, now there's something new, apart from being now "undefined" instead of blank, this error appears: Error XPTY0004 in file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene, at line 2, column 54: Required cardinality is zero or one("?"); got cardinality one or more("+"). (three times)
<ogra_> t1mp, did you have any click packages installed (beyond the preinstalled ones) ?
<ogra_> t1mp, that can cause a lot of apparmor stuff on boot and might keep you on the google logo for minutes
<vitimiti> nik90, but if I reduce it to just one new, service and staff, it works. Now I have to find a way to make it read several of them
<pitti> ogra_: followup sent; you may vomit now, but at least it works :/
<pitti> ogra_: oh, and yay for LP killing initial space in my patch :)
<pitti> ogra_: I haven't tested the writable part; does calling the SetProperty() thing actually do the remount? (hopefully without reboot)? or does that need a manual reboot afterwards
<ogra_> pitti, the dbus service just touches /userdata/.writable_image and triggers a reboot ...
<pitti> ogra_: ah; what's the source project for that? I'd like to eliminate the reboot
<ogra_> pitti, i missed re-adding the adb.wait_for_device() and wait_for_network() bits ... i'll add that now
<pitti> "mount -o remount,rw /" is quite enough
<ogra_> no
<pitti> ogra_: ah, thanks
<ogra_> thats not the allowed/preferred way for devs
<pitti> why not? it's the same result without having to wait for a full boot again
<ogra_> (i prefer it too btw ... but the file is the "right way" )
<pitti> ogra_: yes, sure -- touch the file, remount rw
<pitti> ogra_: so that on next boot it'll stay r/w
<ogra_> no. it will handle the writable bits mounting differently iirrc
<pitti> hm, we've use the remount,rw for a fair while (and ignored phablet-config as it's too slow)
<ogra_> (i would have to check the initrd scripts, but there is a differentce ... also some tools check for that file)
<pitti> ogra_: well, of course it should continue to touch that file
<ogra_> i dont want to change functionality anyway
<ogra_> phablet-config writable-image has always needed the reboot ... if you want to remount, fell free :)
<pitti> ogra_: yes, not in that MP 9just something for later)
<pitti> ogra_: well, s/needed/done/
<ogra_> yeah, we can discuss that
<pitti> I was just asking which project provides PropertyService
<ogra_> oh, the dbus part is an ugly shellscript in dbus-property-service
<pitti> ah, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dbus-property-service/trunk
<pitti> thanks
<ogra_> (that initially only *did* set properties ... i need to find a new name at some point)
<pitti> device-munging-service :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> well, i might also split it after rtm
<pitti> yeah, not critical, it just occurred to me
<vitimiti> I lagged too much
<ogra_> to keep a clean "peroperty-service" backend for android properties
<ogra_> (which was the initial idea behind that service)
<vitimiti> Sorry about that
<nik90> vitimiti: np. I will try to use your xmllistmodel to create an app to display the data in a page. But no promises :)
<vitimiti> nik90, ok, thanks again.
<t1mp> zsombi: if you have a pitch-black screen, but you can connect with adb, then you have the same problem that I just had
<janimo`> pitti, I'll look at that, since indeed it may be due to recent changes I had been involved with
<t1mp> zsombi: did you see the google  logo when booting?
<t1mp> ogra_: ^ it seems someone reproduced my issue
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, I did
<zsombi> t1mp: but now the screen is on...
<t1mp> ok, I had to reflash for that
<ogra_> so it just took long ?
<ogra_> yeah, thats aa-clickhook running when it finds non default click packages  installed ... can take up to 5min
<vitimiti> nik90, I found a way around: if I want more data, instead of using <news>stuff</news>, I should use <news><news>stuff</news><news>stuff</news>...</news>
<vitimiti> nik90, that using a listmodel and a function y the xmllistmodel to append every new data it finds
<vitimiti> y=and*
<nik90> cool
<nik90> vitimiti: I would go different naming
<nik90> vitimiti: like the container which holds all the news children could be called <NewsCollection>
<nik90> so something similar
<vitimiti> I'll try
<nik90> otherwise it is a bit confusing imo
 * ogra_ curses pep8 ... 
<vitimiti> nik90, yeah, that works too and looks better, perfect
<vitimiti> nik90, I the listmodel isn't even needed, changing from name="" to <name></name> was definitely the solution
<nik90> vitimiti: atm too many changes that I cannot imagine the code without seeing it :D. But if it works great
<ogra_> pitti, did you ddo a fresh flash when you saw the image being writable ?
<ogra_> or was that an OTA upgrade ...
<janimo`> pitti, I'll try to reproduce this, for now I dont' see why the initrd change itself would make that writable though. hmm
<ogra_> also did you use --wipe or --bootstrap
<ogra_> right, i was just talking with janimo` in the other channel
<vitimiti> I just pushed it, if you want to see, nik90
<ogra_> i think if you made the image writable only --wipe or --bootstrap will make it non-writable again (i.e. remove the file)
<janimo`> ogra_, he says there's no Note that there is no /userdata/.writable_image stamp at all
<nik90> vitimiti: so much better. nice work
<vitimiti> Yeah, that feels good, after 4 days
<vitimiti> heh
<nik90> :D
<ogra_> GRRR
<ogra_> why does the jenkins bot not like me today :(
<ogra_> sigh, i dont get that, the indendation is correct ... yet the bot moans
<rickspencer3> hi all, I would like to file a bug for mtp not quite working. do I log it here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/
<ogra_> rickspencer3, no, against the mtp package
<rickspencer3> ok
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> so adding a blank line makes the bot not moan anymore ... how silly ... (since i didnt change any indendation for the indendation complains)
 * ogra_ wonders why he always runs into the false positives 
<rickspencer3> sil2100, I was told that you might want to track this bug wrt new (and awesome) stuff in mtp:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bug/1361181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361181 in mtp (Ubuntu) "dragging files in nautilus onto an SD card does not work" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> rickspencer3, assign to cyphermox
<rickspencer3> ogra_, cyphermox if you guys would like me to do anything to help get some info off the phone, just let me know
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^ ... seems realted to the mtp-server crashers we see on tests
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oh, I see, I have _usr_bin_mtp-server.32011.crash
<rickspencer3> should I have ubuntu-bugged that?
<ogra_> well, i guess we already have a few of these on errors.u.c
 * rickspencer3 nods
<jibel> rickspencer3, it's likely bug 1360569
<ubot5> bug 1360569 in mtp (Ubuntu) "TOPCRASHER: /usr/bin/mtp-server:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::send_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360569
<jibel> it's one of the winner on errors.u.c
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> :(
<rickspencer3> when I rebooted the phone, my sd card didn't show up
 * rickspencer3 tries again
<pitti> ogra_: no, fresh install (I think I wrote that in the bug)
<ogra_> yeah, saw that
<ogra_> sorry
<pitti> ogra_, janimo`: I used the dual-boot installer under android
<ogra_> oh
<pitti> but that was r/o before
<ogra_> you should have written that you use an unsupported method :P
<janimo`> pitti, hmm maybe ondra knows something about that
<pitti> ogra_: oh, is that unsupported? sorry
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> we never supprted dual booting officially
<pitti> but it was r/o before
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but it might be the dual-boot bit thats broken here
<janimo`> pitti, I asked ondra, let's see if he's around
<pitti> so if it works on a full install, then you can at least downgrade the importance
<janimo`> guess not, Bank Holiday in the UK
<ogra_> someone with mako should verify
<pitti> but it wasn't clear right away that it would only affect dual boot
<pitti> as it's now r/w in both dualboot and the emulator
<ogra_> yes, but emulator is by design
<pitti> uh, why's that?
<pitti> I thought it was a bug
<ogra_> iirc its a workaround for other issues ... yes its a bug ...
<ogra_> but its known
<nondem> I loaded the stable verson instead of dev and it works ok(relatively)
<Wellark> boiko_: could you comment on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/share-app/+bug/1360670
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360670 in share-app (Ubuntu) "drop from archive" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> so that I can perform
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhud-qt/+bug/1360671
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360671 in libhud-qt (Ubuntu) "drop from archive" [Undecided,New]
<plars> pitti: I sent mterry an email about the screen unlock needs but haven't heard back. I wonder if someone else from the unity8 team could adjust their unlocker to account for that?
<pitti> plars: yeah, I hope so; I also discussed that about a month ago, but there was not much response to that either
<pitti> plars: back then I tried rather hard, but didn't find a way to get rid of this lock screen programatically
<ogra_> plars, well, it is tricky withug ripping a giant security hole
<ogra_> plars, per security design the lock screen is our major secutity check ... once you are in you can do a ton of stuff you wouldnt be able to normally
<pitti> ogra_: err, no -- if you are in an adb shell, you are "in"
<pitti> you have all the data and access to phablet's processes, etc.
<pitti> you can even kill unity8
<ogra_> so adding any kind of way to work around the lockscreen should be handed to the security team for review at least
<boiko_> Wellark: hmm, I don't now anything about share app,
<pitti> so I don't see anything wrong with adding a d-bus method for it
<plars> ogra_: I understand, I'm not complaining, just saying that I pinged mterry on it who did the unlock code currently in there. Hopefully someone will have a way to fix it though, because it's also not possible to get automated results without a way to get the screen unlocked
<ogra_> pitti, well, that shouldnt be possible anymore once the dev mode is fully implemented
<pitti> (or ssh even, which is what I'm more interested in)
<ogra_> you will need a pw set to get in
<pitti> right
<pitti> and we have that
<ogra_> and you will need an unlocked screen to get in too
<ogra_> per design
<pitti> so if you know the pw and can ssh phablet@localhost, you are in
<ogra_> this is the final barrier to make sure you are safe
<plars> we can absolutely be fine with running the unlocker under sudo though
<ogra_> if we pierce that i think jdstrand will haunt you at night
<pitti> ogra_: you mean there won't be ssh until you unlock the screen?
<ogra_> there wont be adb
<ogra_> and you will need adb to enable ssh
<pitti> then I guess we need some --testing mode again for that
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> once sergiusens has added the --password option to u-d-f you know the password
<pitti> ogra_: yes, but that doesn't help if there's neither adb nor ssh :)
<ogra_> you need to find the dbus runes to hand that tp the screen unlocking
<ogra_> *to
<pitti> and even if you have it, there's no way to unlock through them
<pitti> erk, no
<pitti> if you can do that, then you can as well do a d-bus call to do that properly
<pitti> making it hard is not a security measure
<pitti> it's just making it a pain to test
<ogra_> well, talk to the security team
 * sergiusens thinks the --password option should die in favor of pitti's 'testing-mode' option
<ogra_> i dont think such a swithc is currently planned
<sergiusens> or just create a channel with the device ready for testing
<ogra_> sergiusens, i surely wont start over with dev-mode now
<pitti> well, I don't see anything wrong with having a d-bus call or other programmatic way to unlock the screen *if you are already on the device*
<pitti> (ssh or adb)
<sergiusens> the image is already bastardized enough to consider it not in the original state
<ogra_> this was all agreed on in malta
<sergiusens> ogra_: you should know I never agree to anything :-P
<ogra_> haha
<pitti> plars: ok, that's going to be fun :)
<ogra_> well, in fact it was even agreed earlier in a vUDS session
<ogra_> and i know you were there :P
<pitti> but as soon as that lands, the entire dashboard will be red, so that'll be quite a blocker for promoting an image
<asac> so how will infra be able to unlock?
<asac> will adb ask for a pass/pin?
<ogra_> asac, thats the question
<pitti> enabling ssh with --developer-mode and requiring the --password doesn't seem unreasonable to me
<asac> what are the options discussed?
<ogra_> asac, no, adb cant ask for a pw
<pitti> ssh does, though
<asac> will ssh go through adb?
<ogra_> ssh cant be enabled without adb
<asac> we dont want to go through flaky wifi in lab anymore
<asac> really!!
<ogra_> or without a password set
<pitti> asac: ok, good point
<asac> its not your home ... its a rack and a cage with many phones stacked above each other
<ogra_> adb blocks everything if there is no pw
<asac> so whatever we do it should be going through a cable :)
<pitti> ogra_: I thought we settled the pw already
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> pitti, right
<pitti> that can be set during flashing with --password or --pin or so?
<pitti> and all that works now
<pitti> it's just the lock screen which is in the way
<ogra_> pitti, but we didnt settle the "needs to be unlocked" case
<ogra_> this only comes after my dev mode landed
<asac> cant adb go into a honeypot sandbox where you can unjail through "escape PASSWORD" ?
<ogra_> which is still blocked on --password
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> (and package installs that i still need to finish)
<asac> well. /me waits for the options discussed
<boiko_> Wellark: maybe it would be better if bfiller or someone who knows about share-app commented on that?
<pitti> ogra_: ah, you're working on adding "sudo" (with SSH_ASKPASS, etc.) to the add-apt-repository/apt-get calls? yeah, argh :/
<ogra_> asac, the giant  prob with dev mode is that even though we asked for it nobody seems to actually use pahblet-tools ... so a lot might/will break
<ogra_> pitti, no
<ogra_> pitti, that was rejected by security :) ... rightly so
<pitti> hm, I do use phablet-tools for autopkgtest
<ogra_> pitti, but phablet-test-run doesnt
<ogra_> and you use phablet-test-run :)
<pitti> ogra_: no, I don't use phablet-test-run
<ogra_> oh, i thought you did
<pitti> that's the thing I like to get rid of
<pitti> I use phablet-config for disabling wizard, enabling the autopilot probe, etc.
<pitti> (and soon saving/restoring network, in my branch)
<pitti> it's still broken now, as adb doesn't run after a reset
<ogra_> pitti, so for the package bit i thought to simply add a function to dbus-property-service that can enable silos ... hardcoded so you can onyl supply a silo name
<pitti> but at least the non-reset paths work again
<pitti> heh -- hacks'r'us
<ogra_> and then indeed a function that aloows you to install packages from either archive or silo
<pitti> quite frankly, calling sudo seems much simpler and safer, though
<ogra_> that at least limits it to official archive
<pitti> developers will have to do that anyway for testing their local packages or PPAs
<pitti> and sudo isn't going anywhere
<ogra_> they will have to use silos or manually use sudo
<ogra_> this is for automation ... i dont want sudo involved in that if possible
<pitti> well, for testing local packages they won't need any of this, so it's probably moot
<ogra_> at home you use sudo all the time anyway
<pitti> but it seems weird why you should spend the time on this hack, when phablet-test-run (or whatever) coudl just run sudo
<ogra_> pitti, convince mdeslaur and jdstrand
<pitti> it's not like the PIN numbers in the CI devices would be a secret or so
<ogra_> no, but anyone being able to use it is the issue
<pitti> jdstrand: what's wrong with calling "sudo" to add-apt-repository/apt-get in phablet-tools?
<ogra_> its not like you cant use phablet scripts at home
<pitti> sure, you are meant to use them
<ogra_> pitti, that we need to open sudo for that somehow is the issue
<pitti> but like that you introduce two different methods for doing things
<pitti> we already have sudo
<pitti> (if you have a pwd/pin)
<ogra_> but not open
<pitti> well, I'm nto talking passwordless here
<ogra_> today you can use it without any pw
<pitti> just the good old sudo which asks you for password
<pitti> ogra_: ah well, I mean in the "new" world with pin/pwd only
<ogra_> and you cant ask programmatically for a pw
<pitti> sure you can
<ogra_> since adb messes up the tty handling
<ogra_> try it :P
<pitti> --password, pass it through SUDO_ASKPASS
<ogra_> yes, that would work
<pitti> (we already discussed that on the ML)
<ogra_> but that measn to store the pw locally on the PC
<ogra_> the prob is that you cant do anything like: "adb sudo foo"
<ogra_> that wont accept your input
<pitti> it's going to look a tad more complicated, but in principle you can
<ogra_> so if we wnat to use that tool automatically as well as interactively this wont work
<ogra_> and this woould be a regression to todays functionality
<pitti> provide a --password option, and if it's not given, make it interactive (through sudo)
 * ogra_ wishes adb would just be saner
<pitti> or ask beforehand with a read command and stuff it into SUDO_ASKPASS then
<ogra_> yeah, that would probably work
<ogra_> shielding the interacive bits ...
<pitti> right, we can't use sudo's own interactivity
<pitti> otherwise you'd run into eternally hanging scripts
<pitti> and -S is ugly and limited, but SSH_ASKPASS works quite well
<pitti> it'll either fail immediately (if wrong or not given password), or just work
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, can you try out these debs[1] on your dual sim device? [1] http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/5220/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<jgdx> kenvandine, fixes what we saw before the weekend.
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool, will do
<tsdgeos> pitti: maybe you can also review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/update_pot/+merge/231559 ?
<pitti> tsdgeos: done, thanks!
<pitti> and FWIW, our i18n infrastructure leaves somethign to be desired :(
<tsdgeos> of course it does :D
<boiko_> pitti: tsdgeos: regarding pot file updating, I waxs just discussing with salem_ about that
<boiko_> pitti: tsdgeos: we have added CMake rules to update the pot file automatically when running 'make', but the problem is: we hardly land MPs individually, and having the pot file updated in multiple branches always cause conflicts
<pitti> boiko_: yeah, I think this should be done at the time when merging branches, not in MPs
<pitti> people will never remember to update the pot every time (and shouldn't need to)
<pitti> for Ubuntu packages we update the pot during package build, which then gets fed to LP
<pitti> due to how we set up the train and branches that won't work here, but the equivalent would be to run something "make update-pot" like at the time of merging branches into trunk
<pitti> as for those projects, the POT references is in the trunk, not in the source package that gets uploaded
<boiko_> pitti: that makes sense, and would actually be the best solution indeed
<pitti> that of course reuqires that there's only very few standard ways to update it (which doesn't need a gazillion dependencies or configuring, etc.)
<boiko_> yep
<boiko_> tsdgeos: are you going to take care of landing that pot update for dialer?
<tsdgeos> boiko_: no, i need people to land stuff
<tsdgeos> i am not a lander
<tsdgeos> boiko_: need dialer-app and messaging-app landed
<boiko_> tsdgeos: so, as for dialer, I have submitted a branch that already updates the pot file: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/history_all_missed/+merge/232077
<boiko_> tsdgeos: as I changed some strings in there
<tsdgeos> boiko_: it'd been cool if you guys looked at my branch when i opened it one week ago
<tsdgeos> but sure, feel free to cancel it
<tsdgeos> and land yours
<tsdgeos> i just want the thing to be translatable
<boiko_> tsdgeos: yeah, I know, sorry about that, we have been in a hurry to finish our own stuff and ended up not flushing the pile of MRs we already have
<boiko_> tsdgeos: I still have a couple MRs from elopio I promised to review last week but didn't get to them yet :/
<tsdgeos> yeah, we're all in a hurry
<pitti> boiko_: did that by any chance include fixing the "+ Create New" string?
<boiko_> pitti: the create new string comes from the address-book-app qml plugin
<boiko_> pitti: so maybe we need to tweak the domains used from there?
<pitti> boiko_: I particularly meant the "+ " in front of it (there's also no translator comment what that should be -- if it's always going to be + it shoudln't be transaltable
<pitti> boiko_: I don't know QML, but hopefully ther's the equivalent of dgettext()? perhaps something like i18n.tr("foo", domain="otherproject") ?
<boiko_> renatu: ^
<boiko_> renatu: read about the "+ Create New" string above
<renatu> pitti, I added a translator comment for that
<renatu> let me check if it was released already
<pitti> renatu: ah, thanks; is that + supposed to be translated?
<renatu> pitti, no
<renatu> pitti, I do not know
<renatu> how do you want translate that?
<pitti> well, I don't know what it is :)
<pitti> it just looks like a buggy string to me
<pitti> if that's kind of an UI element, it shouldn't be part of the translatable string
<pitti> like "+ " + i18n.tr("Create New")
<pitti> or perhaps in other languages you'd just skip it and say "Add new"
<renatu>                 // TRANSLATORS: this refers to creating a new contact
<renatu>                 text: i18n.tr("+ Create New")
<pitti> so supposedly it should be taken out?
<pitti> (I'm just guessing)
<renatu> pitti, this was a designer decision, I am not sure how we should handle that in the other languages
<renatu> :D
<renatu> maybe we should kee the "+" always, but I do not know how the Chinese language works
<pitti> some translator will screw that up, especially as there's no explanation what the + is
<pitti> so perhaps the comment could be extened to explain that?
<dobey> yes, the comment needs to explain that
<dobey> doing "+" + i18n.tr() is bad, because it means placement of "+" might be wrong in some langauges
<dobey> although, i'd just say that having it in the string at all is wrong
<pitti> dobey: if it's a poor man's UI design element, it would always be there
<dobey> we're switching to ncurses for the UI instead of qml/qt? :)
<pitti> but a comment like "always keep that plus at the left" doesn't make sense -- just don't make it translatable then
<pitti> or say "this might be dropped or moved around consistently with <that other string>" in the comment
<dobey> pitti: "Don't translate the '+' but only change its position if needed."
<pitti> dobey: yeah, whatever; I honestly don't know what the + means, I just saw it in the pot and (with my German translator hat on) wondered what it is
<dobey> ie, the same thing we have to do for string formatting things
<dobey> pitti: yeah i have no idea either. it makes no sense to me
<pitti> and I've seen enough msgids which were actually buggy (people split them in the middle of the sentence etc), so I wondered if that was actually intended
<dobey> i see a "+" in the bottom edge "tab" in contacts
<dobey> i guess this is the string for that?
<dobey> i'd wonder why it wouldn't just say "New" though, instead of trying to be clever
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok... i'm not getting cellular data on the second sim (using your debs)
<kenvandine> 2014-08-25 10:33:00,493 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/cellular/Components/CellularMultiSim.qml:59: ReferenceError: sim2 is not defined
<kenvandine> jgdx, cell data is turned off... and turning it on produces that
<cyphermox> rickspencer3_: you broke SD card file dragging? :)
<rickspencer3_> cyphermox, yeah, at your service :)
<cyphermox> alrighty
<rickspencer3> just going my job :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, which i guess is just cruft, and should be sims[1] ?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: it's good; so you manually installed packages from a silo?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, no
<kenvandine> jgdx, so changing the references to sim1 and sim2 fixes the error and the control seems to work
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, it just showed up when I re-installed with the new partitions this morning
<rickspencer3> where "it" == the sd card icon under Krillin in nautilus
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: ah
<pitti> ogra_: sorry, krillin rules are already in /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules in utopic, I just didn't see them
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: it's still in rtm silo 2
<ogra_> pitti, right
<ogra_> pitti, we need them in trusty and precise though
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: could you get me the version number of mtp-server then?  dpkg -l mtp-server | cat | pastebinit
<jgdx> kenvandine, which branch?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, sure
<cyphermox> err, when piping to pastebinit you don't actually need the cat there ;D
<kenvandine> jgdx, the debs you sent me this morning
<ogra_> rickspencer3, you switched to rtm inbetween, no ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, no
<ogra_> ah, k
<cyphermox> ogra_: regardless, silos don't appear magically :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, don't have the link handy anymore :)
<ogra_> (just because the new mtp changes didnt enter that)
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, so the second sim is limited to 2g. Might cause issues when you try to set it to anything else. See https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/adapt-to-modemtechnologies/+merge/231646 :)
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8141253/
<jgdx> kenvandine, haven't seen that particular warning before. Fixing!
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah...  it's set to 2g but the indicator isn't showing it's connected
<kenvandine> jgdx, but clearly the ref to sim1 and sim2 are wrong :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, yep
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: turns out you actually need cat after all
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... the branch you just linked has this fix :)
<cyphermox> the version number gets truncated otherwise :(
<jgdx> kenvandine, what does list-modems say about connman.powered and radiosettings.technologypreference?
<jgdx> kenvandine, :))
<kenvandine> powered 1
<kenvandine> and tech pref = gsm
<jgdx> hm, I've been seeing the exact same thing, but that was on the farm
<jgdx> assumed bad coverage
<kenvandine> jgdx, good news is call waiting and call forwarding works :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, that is good news. I spent a large part of my Sunday figuring that out
<kenvandine> jgdx, so what's the eta on that WIP progress branch with the sim1 and sim2 fix?
<kenvandine> maybe that has other fixes we need :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, I fixed it for the callfwd branch too
<jgdx> r888
<jgdx> so I think we're good to put that in a silo
<jgdx> the modemtechnologies branch is done
<jgdx> maybe they can go in a silo together
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm going to hold off on modemtechnologies and get the call fwd/waiting branch landed
<kenvandine> to get the sim1/sim2 bug fixed, which is in the current image
<jgdx> kenvandine, cool
<jgdx> thanks
<kenvandine> thanks for the fix :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, thank you! I have a test for this, but it's obiously not good enough.
<kenvandine> now if i can just figure out why it isn't getting data
<kenvandine> must be at the ofono level
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... how does it know which sim to use for data?
<jgdx> kenvandine, the online state (connman.powered) persists
<Wellark> bfiller: could you state here that share-app is indeed abandoned and it's OK to remove from archive:
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/share-app/+bug/1360670
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1360670 in share-app (Ubuntu) "drop from archive" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> Wellark: yes it's abandones
<kenvandine> jgdx, so powered and attached?
<bfiller> you can drop it
<kenvandine> jgdx, if so... it all looks right
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, I'm not sure who deals with attached, but uss control connMan.powered
<kenvandine> ok, the right one is powered... but i have no network :/
<jgdx> apn issue?
<jgdx> or does it work in the other slot?
<kenvandine> i didn't change slots
<kenvandine>  /ril_1     gsm               connecting (prepare)
<Wellark> bfiller: please state that in the bug, thanks!
<bfiller> Wellark: done
<Wellark> bfiller: thanks!
<jgdx> kenvandine, what produced that output?
<kenvandine> nmcli d
<kenvandine> it seems to connect if i switch slots
 * jgdx bbiab
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, hey, do you have any idea why some of the sim autopilots started to have issues on CI runs?
<kenvandine> could have been because of the bad reference to sim2 in one of the multisim  files
<kenvandine> which i have a fix for in a silo
<kenvandine> but that bug had made it through CI :(
<kenvandine> jgdx, grrr... well after switching slots nmcli showed it as connected until i turned off wifi...
<kenvandine> then wifi and gsm went to disconnected
<seb128> kenvandine, k, so you have a fix pending?
<kenvandine> if that's the problem :)
<kenvandine> can you point me at a failure?
<seb128> kenvandine, btw, the update panel layout-using-column should be go to do, gatox +1ed it as well
<seb128> kenvandine, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2507/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_cellular/DualSimCellularTestCase/test_changing_sim1_name/
<seb128> "should be good to go"
<seb128> if you want to add it to the next landing
<seb128> (Diego is going to do more work on the panel, so would be nice to have that first changeset landing to avoid rebases)
<kenvandine> 2014-08-25 14:48:19,050 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/cellular/Components/CellularMultiSim.qml:50: ReferenceError: sim1 is not defined
<kenvandine> that is probably the same bug
 * kenvandine wonders how we got a CI pass on this...
<seb128> kenvandine, you are sure we did? or did you just land things with red CI? ;-)
<kenvandine> unless i was confused and CI passed on a different rev
<kenvandine> anyway, that fix is building in silo 8 now
<kenvandine> i want to get that landed quickly
<pmcgowan> Wellark, hows it coming along?
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll will look at add your's to another landing
<kenvandine> jgdx, maybe i need to go for a walk and see if my device can connect... perhaps it is just a weak signal
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> i really want more confidence that settings isn't introducing this problem :)
 * kenvandine goes to move around outside to see if things improve... bbiab
<Wellark> pmcgowan: I got myself really good redwine for this evening
<nondem>  I've been trying to give myself time to learn the GUI for Touch but it is aggravating...I used to select system settings to get to the setting pages - but now it just brings up the right slide-out that use to have them but it just says UPDATE w/a blank area and a BACK icon that does nothing.
<nondem> rebooting got it back but that isn't acceptable
<ogra_> sounds like you are testing on manta ...
<ogra_> ... which has been left behind quite a bit
<ogra_> all focus is on getrting the phones ready atm
<nondem> Yea...it is a Nexus 10
<ogra_> right, that might have issue
<ogra_> *issues
<nondem> bummer...time to find another way to run linux on my Manta
<nondem> Interesting you knew it was manta :)
<ogra_> mvo, yo
<ogra_> nondem, the only arch we have using a side stage atm
<mvo> hi ogra_
<ogra_> nondem, which is most likely also what causes your issues
<ogra_> mvo, soo ... we will have to roll back your click upload ... unless you have a bright idea how to allow people to still install clicks from cmdline with pkcon
<ogra_> mvo, it breaks the SDK otherwise
<ogra_> (or already broke it)
<mvo> ogra_: let me look into this, I saw the mail. I think pkcon has a --allow-unauthenticated like mechanism as well
<mvo> ogra_: we can't run click direct with --allow-unauthenticated?
<ogra_> we ask people to use pkcon and all tools do too
<ogra_> click directly wont work as phablet user
<ogra_> and we are working on dropping root access
<mvo> ogra_: so can we make the tools pass additional options?
<ogra_> i guess so
<ogra_> bzoltan, ^^^^
<ogra_> i think jdstrand was alos affected with his tests
<bzoltan> mvo: hello there
<mvo> hello bzoltan
<jdstrand> I was
<jdstrand> mvo: (click requires sudo whereas pkconf does not due to policykit perms)
<jdstrand> pkcon*
<bzoltan> mvo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1360582
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360582 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Can't manually install clicks "Signature verification error" since #205" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mvo> ok, let me look into the pkcon again to see if there is a option to override
<mvo> bzoltan: yeah, I saw it this monrning
<mvo> so if we could run pkcon --allow-unauthenticated or similar it would work
<mvo> ?
<mvo> I mean, is that a acceptable change?
<bzoltan> mvo:  if that would work as phablet user
<bzoltan> mvo:  that is what we do http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/view/head:/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_device_applaunch.py#L200
<mvo> bzoltan: ok, let me look into this. may jdstrand can comment too, but it seems risky to allow this by default. pardon my ignorance here, but what is the planed workflow for putting a device into developer mode? could we simply check if the device is in developer mode and only then allow --allow-unauthenticaed?
<ogra_> mvo, jdstrand cant polkit tell apart iof we are on console or UI ?
<bzoltan> mvo:  that would be fine with the SDK
<ogra_> if you only allow it for console that should work
<bzoltan> mvo:  anything works for the SDK what does not need much user interaction and scriptable for the phablet user
<mvo> bzoltan: right, the trouble here is (of course) that if the sdk can bypass the signature checking, how do we prevent attackers to just do the same?
<jdstrand> sorry, was in a meeting
<mvo> jdstrand, bzoltan: is there anything that runs as root when the sdk is used or when the device is put into developer mode? I think we need something that can set a flag/option to allow unauthenticated clicks. we can't just allow phablet to install unauthenticated package or we can remove the change again as we do not add security if we do
<ogra_> mvo, root support will be completely gone soon
<ogra_> you can use sudo programmatically with some hacks but thats rather painful and ugly
<ogra_> (though we might have to fall back to that for package install in phablet-tools too)
<jdstrand> mvo: we want to support sideloading. according to the spec, it is not tied to developer mode. we don't want to allow unauthenticated packages by default or toggle that via the gui
<jdstrand> mvo: we want the gui to fail on unauthenticated packages
<jdstrand> mvo: which leaves the cli
<jdstrand> the cli is protected by either adb cert checks or terminal password prompting
<jdstrand> so adding a cli option is ok
<mvo> jdstrand: ok, so a flag/environment it is then, let me look at this
<jdstrand> the spec says: "Packages manually installed through the command line tool without a debsigs 'origin' signature type should present an appropriate warning and ask the user for confirmation. "
<jdstrand> that seems fine ^, and I think it is fine to make that automatable
<jdstrand> mvo: thanks!
<mvo> thank you
<jdstrand> mvo: and to be thorough-- if the package *has* the signature and it fails, it should fail
<jdstrand> that is different than unsigned (of course)
<mvo> that is the case right now, it only overrides missing sigs, not wrong ones
<jdstrand> we all know that, I just wanted to be explicit :)
<mvo> :)
<jdstrand> cool :)
<mihir> nik90: popey http://imgur.com/d3QA3v2
<mihir> nik90: it is now in page does, design looks okay ?
<mihir> balloons: ^^
<balloons> mihir, you split it out.. that's an improvement
<mihir> balloons: yup , it was too cumbersome in new event
<mihir> balloons: popey nik90 any other suggestion ?
<nik90> mihir: much better
<nik90> mihir: although I feel that the recurrence textfield can be replaced by a slider
<nik90> mihir: since a user will nto go beyond 20 occurences max
<mihir> nik90: i am studying that compononat
<nhaines> mihir: "After X Occurrence" should probably be "After a number of occurrences" or "After x occurrences"
<mihir> nhaines: i believe that won't feet into screen
<mihir> nhaines: that's why we kept as X
<nhaines> mihir: fair enough.  "Occurrences" should be plural at least.
<nhaines> (In English, leastwise.)
<mihir> nhaines: yup agreed, will make that change ,thanks for your input
<nhaines> +1
<jgdx> seb128, right, weird how that got through
<jgdx> kenvandine, walking helped?
<bzoltan> mvo:  All I need is a capability to install and remove application under development from the QtCreator.
<bzoltan> mvo:  I do not know much about the policy or the security strategy. All I know is that the SDK is broken with the Ubuntu images from #205
<bzoltan> mvo:  so I need either a way to sign a package or a way to install unsigned packages as phablet user. The sudo is not an option as it can not be scripted.
<bzoltan> mvo: The SDK is not running anything as root as ogra_ said.
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  mvo: please note that the SDK tools can not interact with background scripts easily ... and even if it would be possible a confirmation dialog at each app running would be rather annoying.
<ogra_> bzoltan, i'll roll back click for 206 ... then you guys have time to figure it out
<bzoltan> ogra_: thank you
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  mvo: I would vote on a policy that if the developer mode is enabled then the developer is free to install whatever apps. If that is not possible, than the SDK should be able to sign the packages and the device should accept signed packages from a certified SDK.
<jdstrand> bzoltan: the solution mvo is working on is adding an option to pkcon to allow it to install unsigned packages
<jdstrand> bzoltan: you'll have to change the script for the extra arg/add an envvar, but otherwise it will work the same
<jgdx> after #189, how do you enable ssh on your device? the dbus call fails for me
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1361297/+merge/232124
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^  mind a quick ack on that one liner?
<ogra_> jgdx, adb shell android-gadget-service enable ssh
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<ogra_> or simply use phablet-shell once
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_SSH is probably going to need updating isn't it?
<ogra_> (that will be changed soon though)
<jgdx> right, tried phablet-shell, but I guess there's something wrong somewhere else
<jgdx> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> popey, once developer mode is done i'll go over the docs
<popey> kk
<cwayne1> so how do we properly sign a click so it can be installed in 207?
<ogra_> cwayne1, by sending it to the store ?
 * ogra_ guesses thats the only plACE THE SECRET KEY IS AVAILABLE 
<ogra_> OOPS
<cwayne1> ogra_: what about for testing before we do that
<ogra_> sorry
<ogra_> you install it unsigned
<cwayne1> oh is that an option to pkcon now?
<ogra_> not yet ... but see backlog
<ogra_> cwayne1, "<jdstrand> bzoltan: the solution mvo is working on is adding an option to pkcon to allow it to install unsigned packages"
<cwayne1> ah ok, sorry
<jdstrand> yeah, no developer signatures yet
<cwayne1> mardy: ping
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  adding extra arg is not a problem. Thank you.
<jdstrand> cool
<mihir_> nik90: ping !!
<mihir_> balloons: ping
<balloons> mihir_, pong
<mihir_> balloons: we need to make most of the changes into emulator if we try to finish this new design before RTM ?
<mihir_> popey: if we can finish this up , is it possible to push this in RTM ?
<balloons> mihir_, I'm not sure of the question, but of you can get everything work SOON, it should be possible
<mihir_> balloons: okay.
<matv1> forgive my ignorence but zeitgeist being unreachable should not be enough of a reason for a system crash?
<nhaines> Does the phone have zeitgeist running?
<matv1> i assume so because a log is complaining about it after a crash
<jgdx> kenvandine, does your second slot even implement the radiosettings interface?
<matv1> nhaines it says Critical: zeitgeist not responing and then watchdog kicking in
<Cimi> kenvandine, I was trying bacon2d, but I cannot compile... complains missing box2dbody.h
<Cimi> hi first of all :D
<Cimi> which package I need?
<kenvandine> Cimi, hey!
<kenvandine> Cimi, you need to init the submodule
<kenvandine> look at the README
<kenvandine> it has the command
<matv1> nhaines i am trying to figure out wether these are causes of the crash or effects
<kenvandine> jgdx, yes, the 2nd does have radiosettings
<Cimi> kenvandine, right, thx!
<kenvandine> Cimi, np!
<jgdx> ahayzen, it's my sim that doesn't offer it.
<mike432> hello on wendnesday is feature freeze, I want to request and ask, if there is an manual updater for the OS is in the touch version, so it is updating with one click and no a flash process needs to be done
<nhaines> mike432: that's been around since... as long as I can remember.
<nhaines> Unless you're asking if there's a way to upgrade the system without rebooting, in which case, no.
<mike432> sailfish has an update function, the current ubuntu touch too ? I dont see it
<mike432> but maybe when 14.10 is out my nexus 7 tablet shows the command
<mike432> further: some apps cannot be installed. why? even not updated on nexus 7
<mike432> does anyone know why? some app cannot be updated, process error dbus
<matv1> matv1 is terminal app crashing consistently (even after reboots) a known bug atm ? (channel devel latest image)
<nhaines> mike432: under System Settings you'll see Updates.
<mike432> yes but only the apps, not the drivers and OS itself
<nhaines> Not true.
<mike432> so you want to tell me, that, when 14.10 is out, i can load it on that page?
<nhaines> What revision are you running?
<mike432> battery is empty, i gues rev 333
<nhaines> I don't think there's any way to upgrade from trusty.  uptopic is currently on r203 in the devel channel, r207 in devel-proposed.
<mike432> so i need to flash the nexus again new to update ?
<nhaines> I suspect it will either show an update to utopic when there is one, or it will never be updated again.
<mike432> and then with 14.10 i have a button  like in sailfish ?
<nhaines> I don't know anything about sailfish.
<mike432> there is a button, checks if there is a new update, then it downloads it, reboots and installs.
<nhaines> Your phone already has a button.  But it will only show available updates and there are none.
<mike432> so a button is doing the flash process
<nhaines> Yes.
<mike432> i have it on nexus 7 tablet
<mike432> ok so i can load 14.10 from that button as well, lets hope
<nhaines> That doesn't matter.
<nhaines> What matters is what's actually installed.  If you installed from the stable channel, the last update was in April.
<mike432> but there are 20 apps which do not update, there is a process error shown, even when I uninstall, the install process does not work
<nhaines> The apps probably no longer support trusty
<mike432> ok, the point is I want to give the tablet away as a gift, and then these people need to be able to updated on their own by the button, and not by flashing the device over commandline
<nhaines> Okay, then you shouldn't do that until after 14.10 comes out.
<mike432> that is mid of october, right`?
<nhaines> Once there's a public release and not a developer release, that's the time to give out Ubuntu as a present to non-technical users.  :)
<nhaines> Yup.
<mike432> but the 14.10 develope rrelease would update too ?
<nhaines> To 15.04 where things are breaky, yes.
<nhaines> The phones are getting a 14.09 type of release, anyway.  So... I'd wait.
<nhaines> (But if you want to play with it so you can give support to the recipient, installing utopic isn't a bad idea.)
<nhaines> It's very different, and very polished.  But I think there are still some changes to drop in the next week.  :)
<mike432> ok i have 14.04 r303
<popey> mike432: ye olde
<nhaines> Yup, that's the latest version.
<popey> mike432: update to 14.04 and you'll have an update mechanism for apps and the system
<nhaines> popey: he's using 14.04.
<mike432> yes
<popey> i know
<popey> oh, typo
<popey> 14.10
<mike432> so 14.04 has not the update button for the OS ?
<nhaines> mike432: there's nothing to update to.
<popey> mike432: 14.04 is so long ago most of us have long forgotten what it did/didn't have
<mike432> where is the developer image for 14.10 ? i would like to do it now, ok so.. no update
<nhaines> The last stable release is 14.04.
<popey> mike432: what host OS are you using?
<mike432> where to see ?
<popey> no, what OS are you using on your PC
<popey> mike432: fyi this is what the update process looks like http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-25-220423.png http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-25-220437.png
<mike432> dunno, its off, I guess i installed as well a fresh image so 14.04
<popey> mike432: oh, which nexus 7 is it? 2012 or 2013?
<mike432> 2013
<popey> ok
<mike432> thanks for the screens, yes. e.g. the gallery, this is not updating, there is an error process
<popey> so i would recommend you plug the device into a pc running ubuntu and use the ubuntu-device-flash tool to update it
<mike432> even i can uninstall it and then the download does not install
<mike432> not the update
<mike432> update to which version ?
<popey> do you have an ubuntu pc handy?
<mike432> handy means not mobile but nearby? yes there is one, but offline now, will try then tomorrow
<popey> ok
<mike432> ok thanks will try to update the tablet then
<popey> I'd do a wipe and clean install
<mike432> mhh i think i used this help: http://smartphoneinside.wordpress.com/2014/03/14/ubuntu-touch-auf-nexus-gerate-flashen/
<mike432> so I can run it again ?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> i would recommend you use ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --wipe
<nhaines> popey: he's trying to install Ubuntu 14.10-based apps on his 14.04 device because that's what the appstore gives him.
<popey> which will wipe the device
<popey> yes, i know
<popey> mike432: so you'll lose all your data on the device if you do the above, is that okay?
<mike432> yes
<popey> ok
<mike432> ok thanks will try
<popey> mike432: feel free to drop by here again tomorrow if you get any issues
<matv1> so terminal app failing to start anyone :) ? might it have to do with recent security enhancements like setting a password and the developer mode setting.. ?
<mike432> did anyone tried to install on lenovo yoga tablet 8 ?
<popey> mike432: is that an intel device?
<nhaines> mike432: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ ist aktualisiert.  Die andere Seite ist nicht mehr aktuell.  Das ist wichtig zu kennen. :)
<popey> matv1: works here
<mike432> yoga has: •MTK 1,2-GHz-Quad-Core-Prozessor
<matv1> popey ok thats good to know. so thats means its crashing consistently here
<mike432> http://shop.lenovo.com/de/de/tablets/lenovo/yoga/yoga-8/#tab-customize
<mike432> this is the only one with sustainable battery
<matv1> also i dont see a logfile in logviewer. is that to be ecpected?
<popey> don't think anyone has ported to that
<mike432> it has 40 hours of battery and many days
<mike432> very good
<popey> golly
<nhaines> That *is* what I call sustainable.
<mike432> i load the power akku once a week
<mike432> very cool and has a clap to have several positions, you can stand it up and use it as TV standalone, very cool
<mike432> i watch a lot of tv over it
<mike432> aynway
<popey> ☻
<mike432> will meizu or bq bring out a tablet too ?
<popey> no plans for that yet
<mike432> one last idea for feature freeze, the buttons pressed on the ubuntu touch do not cause a vibration or sound, please enable that
<popey> some do here
<mike432> k
<mike432> on nexus ?
<pmcgowan> popey, did you see my request about another app scan?
<nhaines> mike432: the keyboard does, and that's nice.
<popey> i did pmcgowan
<popey> i even put a little gold star on it
<pmcgowan> oh I bet :)
<popey> ☻
<mike432> dont know what that is
<popey> mike432: i have a nexus 4 and nexus 7, but mostly use the nexus 4
<mike432> nexus 4 is not produced anymore
<popey> yeah, we bought a load some time back
<mike432> shoudl i buy a nexus 4 used or the new nexus 5 ?
<mike432> do you want to send me one nexus 4 then?
<popey> for what purpose?
<popey> hehe
<mike432> :-)
<popey> Nice try
<nhaines> mike432: I run Ubuntu on my Nexus 5 (not new, it's a year old now!) but it's not supported.
<mike432> to test touch and to give it away as gift
<nhaines> popey: make that two.  ;)
<popey> i wish
<nhaines> mike432: I'd wait until the phones are available for sale in the next few months.
<mike432> not supported means it does not run on nexus 5 ?
<popey> well
<mike432> ok but the drivers are propietary ?
<popey> Canonical make images for Nexus 4, 7, 10.
<mike432> ok
<popey> Community maintain ports to other devices including Nexus 5
<nhaines> mike432: means it runs quite well except the screen doesn't turn off.  And right now, there's no cellular data either.
<mike432> urgh
<nhaines> mike432: but there's only one or two people working on it.
<mike432> k
<mike432> so mezu mx4
<mike432> or bg for cheaper
<nhaines> mike432: whatever's available for sale at ubuntu.com.
<mike432> why is there no pre-oder page ?
<mike432> oh at ubuntu.com?
<mike432> cool
<mike432> why is there no preoder page ?
<nhaines> That's where the links will show up once they're available.
<nhaines> Question for BQ and Meizu. :)
<mike432> sailfish did this 3/4 year before
<mike432> for the ubuntu page ?
<nhaines> Probably because they can't advertise anything because the software designs aren't final.
<popey> Ok, so to clarify some things.
<popey> We make the software, not the hardware
<popey> Jolla did both AIUI
<mike432> but sell it over unutu.com `
<mike432> ?
<popey> We have partners who make the devices. It's up to them how and when they sell them.
<mike432> so my order page will be not ubuntu ?
<popey> However, I'd recommend bookmarking ubuntu.com, at the point when they go on sale, you can bet we will update the site!
<nhaines> mike432: I assume ubuntu.com will link to BQ and Meizu, not sell the phones directly.  But in any case, I am certain it'll be featured there once available.
<popey> Yeah, we're not a hardware company.
<mike432> ok
<mike432> thx
<mike432> i cannot await it
<mike432> and i will order 5 devices at least
<popey> hah
<popey> I'll certainly order a couple for my kids ㋛
<mike432> yes
<mike432> ubuntu touch has a briht future, as sailfish gui is closed source as far as i see
<mike432> we need an open mobile OS and that is ubuntu
<mike432> ok then, time to go to bed, anyone able to compile an app for touch?
<matv1> popey as it stands your kids will have a terrible time using the terminal :)
<matv1> whats files should i adb pull to see whats going on?
<popey> mike432: jolla recently open sourced their stuff
<mike432> uRL to source ?
<Stskeeps> nah, not all of it - just parts of it (browser, office)
<popey> there we go
<popey> oh, I thought it was all GPL'ed/
<popey> mike432: Stskeeps knows way more
<Stskeeps> nah, you guys have the lead in that area ;)
<mike432> no the kernel is open, and the gui is closed like apple does
<popey> heh
<mike432> as far as i know
<popey> http://reviewjolla.blogspot.fi/2014/08/jolla-sailfish-os-source-codes.html
<popey> thats the post i saw recently
<mike432> ok thanks and good night
<popey> nn
<Stskeeps> popey: bit of misunderstanding of GPL source code offer dvd
<popey> ahhh
<Stskeeps> also, not just the gpl stuff.. anyhow, i'm offtopic :)
<popey> Good. I can continue to have jolla on my "shitlist" for not open sourcing everything then ㋛
<Stskeeps> ;)
 * tbr chuckles at people misunderstanding things in various ways.
<popey> ☻
<tbr> jftr: pleasantly surprised that the blog got it right. But then I try to always stick "GPL parts" or such in my tweets and there should be a readme I added to the source dumps.
<tbr> yeah, the readme is still there: http://images.formeego.org/jolla/sources/readme.txt
<jelkner> Hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu touch on a nexus 4
<jelkner> I can boot it into a screen with an ubuntu logo
<jelkner> and the following menu choices:
<jelkner> - reboot system now
<jelkner> - wipe data/factory reset
<jelkner> - backup and restore
<jelkner> - advanced
<jelkner> The wiki instructions aren't so good here.
<jelkner> They say "Wait until the reboot is done"
<jelkner> but don't tell me what to do from where I am now.
<popey> what step in what instructions are you at?
<jelkner> I got through step 3 under "Install Ubuntu"
<jelkner> I think I got it.
<jelkner> Nope
<jelkner> I tried - wipe data/factory restore
<jelkner> that was wrong :-(
<jelkner> I'm back to Android
<greyback_> jelkner: so you ran "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap" - could you share with us the output of the tool? (use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ please)
<jelkner> greyback: just pasted
<jelkner> It seemed to get stuck on the last step
<jelkner> I never got a prompt back
<jelkner> even after leaving it run over night
<matv1> jelkner i believe there is another option at the bottom. its something like "go back" . I think that will finish the install
<greyback_> jelkner: you need to give us the URL of the pastebin - so when you pasted, you went to a new page with your pasted content there - please share that URL so we can all see it
<jelkner> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8144773/
<greyback_> jelkner: ok, it detected your device correctly, and was downloading a correct image
<greyback_> but it appears not have got much further.
<jelkner> ok, it may have been my connect dropped
<jelkner> Thanks
<jelkner> I'm going to try again.
<greyback_> jelkner: are you still at the recovery screen? (the ubuntu logo + menu options?)
<greyback_> if so, just run the command again
<jelkner> No, I messed up and selected wipe data/factory reset
<jelkner> time to do it again :-(
<greyback_> that's ok, you can get back to recovery just by holding both volume up/down keys with power down
<greyback_> or typing "adb reboot bootloader"
<greyback_> which should reboot your phone to a boot menu, from which you can use the volume up/down keys to find the "recovery mode" - press power to select
<jelkner> That worked
<jelkner> I have the ubuntu logo screen again
<greyback_> cool, run that ubuntu-device-flash command, and it should hopefully work
<jelkner> thanks!
<greyback_> you're welcome
<jelkner> greyback_: It finished downloading the image and rebooted the phone.
<jelkner> but that is where i was before
<jelkner> oh wait
<jelkner> it's going further this time
<jelkner> yea, ubuntu touch! ;-)
<jelkner> cool
<greyback_> jelkner: great :)
<jelkner> thanks again!
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-26
<matv1> I am getting crashes from the terminal app consistently. Anyone else seeing that?
<matv1> on Mako channel devel
<matv1> I can see this in var/crash
<matv1> weird thing is: the version number of the app differs
<matv1> the crash log says 0.5.113 and the ui says 0.5.119
<matv1> could that be relevant?
<matv1> could it be this version shouldnt have been released to the devel channel? i.e. proposed only?
<diddledan> does anyone have any walkthrough on how to prepare files from a fresh `lunch` followed by `make` ready for ubuntu-device-flash (i.e. a redistributable instead of using rootstock to install onto a single device)
<diddledan> I found information on this page but it is unclear how to get the files from `make` into a format usable by the system-image utilities: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/ServerSetup
<diddledan> this is for a new port, not a modified version of something the project already provides - therefore the remote-system-image function for file_device in the config file of system-image server is not helpful
<mardy> cwayne1: pong :-)
<pitti> which component is responsible for the SIM pin unlock? a few days or so ago the phone finally started asking me for the PIN right on startup, but on image 208 it lost that again
<pitti> now I again need to go to the indicator and unlock the pin there (which often enough I just forget)
<seb128> pitti, unity8 I think
<pitti> seb128: uh, really? unity knows about SIM PINs?
<seb128> pitti, the lock screen is part of unity
<pitti> anyway, I can start there and we can move the bug around
<pitti> ah, it's got a few sim pin bugs already indeed
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1333121
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333121 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "SIM Unlock should be shown on boot" [High,In progress]
<seb128> that might be yours?
<pitti> hm, not sure
<pitti> it did work in image 207, and a few earlier ones
<seb128> well, that's what you are suggesting no?
<pitti> exactly as it should be
<seb128> that bug has a branch linked that landed some days ago
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.00+14.10.20140822-0ubuntu1
<seb128> has
<seb128> "  * Show the SIM unlock dialog immediately after booting, and enable its
<seb128>     emergency call button."
<seb128> so maybe there is a bug in there?
<pitti> maybe, or some race condition
<pitti> but I booted three times with 208, it never asked me
<pitti> while on 207 it always asked me (and I booted that umpteen times yesterday)
<pitti> I filed bug 1361518 for now
<ubot5> bug 1361518 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "image 208 regression: does not ask for SIM pin at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361518
<seb128> danke
<pitti> I also followed up to the other bug
<jibel> pitti, seb128 it's disabled on purpose in unity8
<jibel> bug 1361074
<ubot5> bug 1361074 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Dual-SIM support for PIN unlock dialog" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361074
<seb128> jibel, how come it was not mentioned in the changelog?
<jibel> seb128, no idea
<seb128> Saviq, ^?
<Saviq> seb128, it was... but in the line the train didn't pick up, my bad
<seb128> hum, how does that work? it should have picked the commit msg for the change no?
<Saviq> seb128, train's only picking up until an empty line now to allow for verbose commit msgs vs. not-so-verbose changelog
<seb128> oh, ok, didn't know that
<Saviq> but obviously that failed when I did put the empty line in the wrong place
<seb128> k
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<pitti> jibel, Saviq: oh, so it got deliberately disabled yesterday?
<pitti> will that come back?
<Saviq> pitti, yeah, soon
<Saviq> pitti, like this week maybe even
<pitti> Saviq: ok, thanks
<pitti> robru, Mirv: so apparently we'll need to land all the X-Langpack: things to RM too; is there some shortcut with copying packages from utopic, or do we need to jump through all the "create a bazillion MPs and land them" fuss again?
<pitti> RTM, even
 * pitti uploads new touch langpacks and will copy them to RTM, but without ^ they will have little effect
<pitti> Saviq: hm "invalid" is quite harsh -- it is a functional regression, and not having the SIM dialog is quite a bummer..
<Saviq> pitti, would you rather me dupe it?
<Saviq> pitti, there's like 3 bugs dealing with that already
<pitti> Saviq: no worries, I just wondered
<pitti> that's fine
<pitti> as long as it's tracked
<robru> pitti: yes it is legit to create an rtm silo and then sync utopic packages into it. Sil can help you with that once he's up, I'm long past EOD
<seb128> that rtm handling is suboptimal
<seb128> not sure why 2 landings are needed for things that use trunk for rtm
<pitti> I'd think that most changes landing in utopic are destined for RTM anyway -- we are in FF, and people work on nothing else
<seb128> we should double work only for projects that want a trunk with new features not suitable for rtm
<pitti> yeah, we made our lifes even harder wiht that..
<seb128> and branch in those cases
<Mirv> pitti: probably the best is to check if sil2100 has something new brewed to help that copying, but at least PPA-to-PPA copying is not anymore possible since the X-Langpack changes have landed already. dget + dput would of course work.
<Mirv> or well copy-archive from archives to rtm-PPA
<pitti> yeah, that's what I meant
<pitti> I did that with langpacks
<pitti> i. e. we'll need to go through and see if utopic has any changes that we don't want in RTM, and if there are none we can just copy?
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> jgdx, hey, did you try if you still have the tz not changing issue?
<pitti> hm, why don't I see the gallery-app in the emulator? because camera isn't visible (no cam in emulator)? gallery still ought to work though, no?
<sergiusens> pitti: gallery is an armhf click
<pitti> aah
<sergiusens> pitti: we need the ci team to support fat package building
<pitti> hm, wouldn't that blow up the image size and downloads even more?
<ogra_> only with fat though
<ogra_> thats elastic :P
<sergiusens> pitti: it's the click design; and yeah; gallery si kind of big
<sergiusens> pitti: but the store doesn't allow multiple packages to coexist
<pitti> well, it was just for a screenshot of a bug that I filed; but should be fine without one, too
 * ogra_ sighs ... so finally we have DRI, GLX and wayland on the phone ... 
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/208.changes ...
<ogra_> all the guys with nvidia or radeon cards in their telephones will be so thankful :P
<anpok> and those that want to mess with freedreno drivers
<ogra_> heh
<anpok> ogra_: why was that only added now? mesas egl already seemed to depend on wayland and xcb..
<ogra_> anpok, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/1.4.0-1ubuntu1
<ogra_> needs to be fixed to recommends or some such, so they dont end up on armhf images
<ogra_> (these libs are huge and have no benefit)
<sergiusens> ogra_: your stats should be for the rtm image!
<asac> whoopsie again not happily uplkoading... log is telling me its offline, while it is wifi online for sure
<asac> what does whoopsie really look for to determine whether online/offline and whether on data or not?
<asac> anyone knows details?
<asac> nm-tool reports "connected"
<asac> restarting whoopsie resurrected this
<ev> asac: whether it's connected to wifi or ethernet: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/whoopsie/trunk/view/head:/src/connectivity.c#L205
<asac> ev: do you also wake up everye 10 minutes or so in case yo missed a dbus signal?
<asac> seems this is what happened then i guess
<asac> like evfery 10 minute one busy poll etc.
<ev> missed a dbus signal? It's been a long time since I've dug deep on dbus, but is that possible?
<asac> ev: of course. dbus is buggy in general :)
<asac> also you can have race
<asac> i assume
<asac> ev: i assume you first register state handler and then do ONE busy poll on initial startup?
<asac> state_changed
<ev> pitti: can you confirm? ^ that changes my understanding greatly of how we should interact with dbus
<ev> asac: yes: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/whoopsie/trunk/view/head:/src/connectivity.c#L339
<asac> i think i see it in the code that you do that (e.g. first register state handler, then go and poll for Get once
<asac> )
<ev> yeah
<pitti> err, yes, it's not a know issue that apps "miss d-bus signals"
<pitti> of course you have to initalize the state after connecting to services
<asac> in any case, NM was online with nm-tool, but whoopsie log spit out "offline"
<asac> restarting whoopsie made it pick up all the missed crashes and submitted them
<pitti> if that were the case, we'd have a big problem (randomly missing signals)
<jgdx> seb128, I'm in the middle of a wipe. Will check right after
<ev> yes, I'm not denying something strange is going on here that we need to investigate
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<ev> asac: can you pastebin the logs from whoopsie? Was it just a single "offline" - that might happen if whoopsie was unable to talk to NM's dbus API when it started.
<ev> I should really make that more explicit
<asac> ev: yes it was offline repeating
<ev> hm
<asac> no itmestamps
<asac> it was talkinga bout data plan before
<asac> but then loads of offline while i was surely online
<ev> okay, were you on 3G and then switched to wifi?
<asac> ev: most likely yes.
<asac> i was outside
<asac> came back indoors
<asac> there were a bunch of crashes from yesterday in /var/crash though
<asac> and i surely rebooted with wifi on in between due to hangs
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8148475/
<asac> thats what i found before restarting whoopsie
<asac> those crashes not submitted were yesterday
<asac> ev: is .1 always the newest backup?
<ev> hm, I think I should implement SIGINT or something to more cleverly dump the state of the world that whoopsie sees
<asac> or rather .2
<asac> timestamps for logging would also help for very basic forensic support
<ev> Err SIGUSR1. And yeah, timestamps
<asac> ev: i was confused because of bad adb shell behaviour
<asac> ev: here is the real log
<ogra_> sergiusens, they will soon ... i plan to add changelog generation for rtm before end of the week
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8148490/
<asac> ev: Using lock path: /var/lock/whoopsie/lock
<asac> thats when i did the restart whoopsie
<asac> then it flush submitted stuff
<asac> ev: i am using dual sim btw
<asac> so might be a bit more confusing if you assume something other than global
<asac> but really doubt this has anything to do with that
<asac> ev: hmm.
<asac> ev: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/whoopsie/trunk/view/head:/src/connectivity.c#L165
<asac> that while ... that seems to assume that the interface that has primary route is coming first?
<asac> sure that thats true?
<asac> ev: at least in nm-tool my wifi interface comes after the data interfaces: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/whoopsie/trunk/view/head:/src/connectivity.c#L165
<asac> ev: i think you have to check whether the interface is default and connected before even considering this a device that is valid for bailing.
<asac> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8148518/
<asac> check that output
<asac> i dont see that you check that this is the default connection
 * ev looks
<asac> so you will bail whenever there is a 3g connection active
<asac> or not?
 * asac thinks he doenst understand the code well enough
<asac> hmm
<asac> well. dont think i am right
<asac> see the state_changed logic checks somehow if any device is active that isnt data
<asac> it is fine
<asac> err
<asac> this looks very odd:
<asac>         if (is_default_route (connection, path, FALSE) ||
<asac>             is_default_route (connection, path, TRUE)) {
<asac>             if (!is_paid_data_plan (connection, path)) {
<asac>                 paid = FALSE;
<asac>                 break;
<asac>             }
<asac>         }
<asac> :)
<asac> if it is or if it is not default route and it is not paid then we are on nt on paid? :)
<ev> that's for ipv4 and ipv6
<ev> I would greatly welcome explicit keyword arguments to C for exactly this reason
<ev> though I suppose I could just encapsulate that in a variable
<pitti> sil2100: good morning
<asac> hmm. route_available logic feels very implicit ... might be a source of thinking that we are not online
<ev> you might not be wrong about is_paid_data_plan - I just need to stare at it a bit longer
<sil2100> pitti: morning!
<ev> ah, yeah, maybe the route comes up a little after the connection?
<asac> dunno. i think that logic is sane... should at least report MORE cases then valid ...not less
<asac> s think route_changed logic might be the bad one
<asac> route comes on after, yes
<asac> dunno what  g_network_monitor_can_reach is doing
<pitti> sil2100: for the x-use-langpack stuff: is it acceptable to copy those from utopic to RTM if they don't have other changes (or only changes which we want), or do we need to go through the whole "gazillion MPs, land" dance again?
<asac> that might be buggy
<asac> i assume it uses some netlink stuff which is never easy to really understand how to get deterministic behaviour out of it
<asac> oh that is gio
<asac> i like;
<asac>     /* Using GNetworkMonitor brings in GSettings, which brings in DConf, which
<asac>      * brings in a DBus session bus, which brings in pain. */
<asac> very wise comment
<ev> :)
<ev> I *hate* GIO and everything it stands for.
<asac>    /* Checking whether a NetworkManager connection is not enough.
<asac>      * NetworkManager will report CONNECTED_GLOBAL when a route is not present
<asac>      * when the connectivity option is not set. We'll use GNetworkMonitor here
<asac>      * to fill in the gap. */
<asac> ev: do you remember that one?
<asac> connectivity option i dont know
<asac> i think this monitor is probably the reason for flakiness
<ev> I'd love to kill gnetworkmonitor, but we're not using the connectivity check, unless things have changed in recent times
<asac> i have been working ona  network library using netlink and i know taht even if ou think you got it, it just sometimes doesnt work. e.g. kernel doesnt give you the right signals etc.
<asac> ev: what is the connectivity check?
<ev> some tin foil hat types didn't want to "phoning home" to determine connectivity
<ev> despite just about everything else in the world doing it
<ev> so rather than support it at the OS level
<ev> we have to do it in a number of different places
<asac> i dont understand
<asac> why cant you just try if NM believs you can connect
<asac> and then dont try again for 10, 20, 30 minutes if fail
<ev> connectivity check> Hit a website and verify the response to make sure we're really, really online, and not just inside a captive portal
<asac> ev: but you could try to connect if you have a crash; why even try to figure if you are really online that way?
 * ev preps a branch to increase the logging around all of this
<asac> ev: i also dont really think that the "can_reach" feature of netlink really helps you figuring if you can talk to that server
<asac> it just guesses based on the routes that you have a path to get there
<ev> asac: we don't verify the core file payload until much later in the process
<asac> so if you are in hotel it will stll claim that you can connect
<ev> so uploading a massive one into a captive portal would be quite wasteful
<asac> ev: it would fail, no?
<asac> or are they behaving like honeypos that accept whtever you http post to them?
<ev> whoopsie would send the initial metadata to nowhere and get a 200 response back, so it would then send the core dump to nowhere
<asac> ev: so i feel if we say we only check if server can really be reached if there isa  crash file that wew ould submit anyway afterwards
<asac> its fine
<ev> which is the wasteful bit
<asac> otherwise just use the NM state to fast fail
<ev> but yeah, maybe it's not worth the faff
<ev> though it would mean we'd never get that core file
<ev> but *shrugs* scale
<asac> so 1. if NM connected to non_paid and if we have crash to work on, then check if we can connect and if success, hurry, process crash and submit
<ev> if it's important we'll get it from someone
<asac> if we cant connect we just wait for 10-30 minutes or for next state_changed event naturally
<ev> it does process the queue every two hours regardless
<ev> though hm, online if it thinks its online
<asac> yes :)
<ev> that is every two hours it checks
<ev> eyah
<ev> yeah even
<pitti> rvr: good morning
<asac> i really believe this stupid monitor check is what should die... rather do logic like above... do a hot call to serer if user has submit crash enabled AND there isa  crash avail :)
<asac> i cant really think that someone feels that logic is calling home
<asac> its really activity driven and not regular/random
<pitti> rvr: I seem to remember that there was a bug about "compartment names not translated", but I can't find it anywhere; am I hallucinating? Otherwise I'll file a new one
<rvr> pitti: Good morning!
<ev> well they thought the general network manager connectivity check was "calling home"
<asac> and the "can_reach" is buggy i am pretty sure and will tell you reachable if youare behind hotel bound
<rvr> pitti: Yeah, there is, let me find it
<asac> ev: oh you talk aobut a NM feature... well. i dont know that
<ev> but yeah, I think we can eat the problem of crash reports being sent to a captive portal and being marked locally as submitted
<pitti> rvr: not on your spreadsheet, not on the blueprint, not against unity8
<asac> think if thats a problem we just do it on ourr own on demand
<ev> for the sake of greatly simplifying this
<pitti> rvr: erk, nevermind; "department", not "compartment"
<pitti> rvr: (worst name *EVER*)
<asac> ev: i dont know. why wouldnt we realized that the we didnt upload successfully?
<pitti> rvr: bug 1343129?
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1343129
<ubot5> bug 1343129 in Ubuntu Translations "Department names are not translatable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343129
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1358776
<asac> i mean we do a rest call and dont talk to our server, we surely wwill get a different answer than we expect
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343129 in Ubuntu Translations "duplicate for #1358776 Department names are not translatable" [High,Triaged]
<ev> asac: the protocol is pretty stupid - it just checks for a positive HTTP code
<rvr> pitti: They are listed in the blueprint
<ev> so if it gets 200 back, it assumes everything went okay
<asac> ev: aaaanyhow... lets add some logging; we might be hunting a non-dragon :P
<pitti> rvr: yeah, for some reason my brain told me "compartment" *sigh* :)
<ev> which is what a captive portal is going to do
<ev> yeah
<ev> will do
<asac> ev: you are using HTTP PUT without any wrapping protocol?
<ev> POST, but yes
<ev> it's BSON inside a POST
<asac> ok cool you send a whoospie verwsion X header
<asac> so we can change protocol to be smarter :)
<asac> give at least a json OK :)
<asac> answer
<asac> lol
<ev> yeah
<asac> cool.
<asac> well, in general i think we have far better report reliabiliy then a month back
<ev> as you suggest, changing the protocol is a better way of solving this than layering a captive portal check on top
<asac> so not super urgent. was just bad that i lost a hard to reproduce crash file
<ev> glad to hear it
<asac> because it was .upload
<ev> adding the logging now while I mull dropping the captive portal check
<asac> and not .uploaded
<asac> heh
<asac> butwell, i run into it one time every other day at minimum, so i will get it :)
<asac> ev: can you change whoopsie to force overwrite new crashes
<asac> even if .upload?
<asac> such heurisitic would suite my purpose right now better
<asac> ev: anywya. so now that i think about it, what usually works well is polling netlink. what is often not happening is getting proper events on change of routes etc.
<asac> ev: so in case you find that this route logic is a problem, i would try to switch it to poll from listen for changes
<asac> somehow
<asac> but only after logging
<jgdx> seb128, mako is fine re: time zone. Still trying to unbrick my other device.
<rvr> pitti: I confirm the problem with Online Accounts, localization not working
<pitti> rvr: yeah, I'm a bit stunned -- mo files are present, translations are complete, and I didn't even touch taht one yet with X-Use-langpack
<pitti> rvr: ah wow, reading along with my German testing?
<rvr> pitti: Yeah
<pitti> rvr: I'll file a bug
<rvr> pitti: Ok, I'll confirm it
<pitti> rvr: done and put into the spreadsheet
<pitti> rvr: I'll now add all my new bug reports to the blueprint
<rvr> pitti: Awesome! You rock!
<pitti> rvr: way too much red still :(
<rvr> pitti: Indeed
<pitti> rvr: heh, thanks, yw :)
<pitti> although updating the pot of system-settings will fix quite a bunch of that
<cwayne1> mardy: hey, so i got an account-plugin installed via click, but i cant get an .application to show up there, what do i need to put as the service id there?
<seb128> jgdx, ok, thanks for testing
<pitti> rvr: all done
<rvr> pitti: \o/
<rvr> pitti: What's your overall opinion? Too much red, isn't it?
<pitti> rvr: yeah, of course; the manual pot update sucks
<rvr> Yup
<pitti> rvr: I'm just talking to seb128 to update the pot of system-settings, so that we get unblocked at least there (that's the largest chunk)
<seb128> pitti, feel free to commit an update, please just do it with the branch I pointed merged locally, so you get all the strings
<pitti> seb128: ah, good point
<rvr> pitti: Great
<seb128> most of the ones which are missing are due to the incomplete sources list, which that mp fixes
<seb128> pitti, danke ;-)
<cwayne1> mardy: alternatively, do you know what our policy is for what account-plugins can be seeded onto the image
<mardy> cwayne1: hi! So, if your click package is also shipping a .service file, use <package-name>_<application-name> as service id
<mardy> cwayne1: that is, the click package name without the version number
<cwayne1> mardy: I tried that, no luck
<cwayne1> i can add the account fine in system settings, and i do ship a .service, i just cant get anything applications to show up there
<mardy> cwayne1: can I see the code?
<cwayne1> mardy: sure, let me push it to a public place
<cwayne1> mardy: lp:~cwayne18/+junk/fitbit-click-account
<cwayne1> mardy: and emailed the .application
<cwayne1> note i can get this same .application/scope to work perfectly with the debianized account-plugin in universe
<pitti> sil2100: did you see my question about moving the x-use-langpack: stuff to RTM?
<sil2100> pitti: hey! Sorry, missed it because of meetings/work, but I see the question now
<pitti> no worries
<sil2100> pitti: so it should be fine to do a source-package copy of those (Colin even mentioned binary copy possibilities) - you're from QA so I suppose you can assure the quality yourself ;)
<pitti> sil2100: yes, source/binary copies do work, I did it this morning for the new langpacsk
<pitti> sil2100: I was just wondering how that plays along with rtm branches, or whether it generally shouldn't be done
<pitti> sil2100: e. g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/0.2+14.10.20140820-0ubuntu1 is something which we could trivially copy
<cwayne1> stgraber: heya, can we et the custom channels setup for rtm channels?
<asac> anyone knows how i can start the intro/tutorial/OOBE wizard thingy after the fact one more time to check something?
<cwayne1> phablet-config welcome-wizard --enable
<pitti> sil2100: ah, many of those don't even have rtm branches yet, so easy
<sil2100> pitti: for what projects whould you like to do this?
<sil2100> pitti: since if they don't have rtm branches, or are like ubuntu-rtm-focused, then you can simply go on and do the copy
<pitti> sil2100: I'm just running through to see for which that is the only current change; currenlty, address-book-app, unity-scope-click, indicator-location (checking the others)
<pitti> sil2100: right, my thinking
<pitti> sil2100: not sure about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/0.1.1+14.10.20140821.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> pitti: for some projects that you are unsure maybe contacting upstream would be good, to make sure they're aware of something getting released there
<pitti> sil2100: I suppose most changes that land today are meant for RTM, but for cases like these ^ we should ask the upstreams
<pitti> sil2100: right
<pitti> sil2100: I'll do the simple cases first to get them out of the way
<sil2100> pitti: unity-scope-click doesn't have an RTM silo yet, so there's the risk that when copying you'll pull unwanted changes
<pitti> sil2100: what does that mean, an "RTM silo"?
<sil2100> pitti: so also try making sure you're not pushing anything else to RTM besides the wanted change
<pitti> i. e. how are silos related to the package copies?
<sil2100> pitti: a silo for ubuntu-rtm, since we have seperate silos for ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm
<pitti> seb128: yes, I know what an "RTM silo" is, just don't know what they have to do with the package copies
<sil2100> pitti: they're not directly related, I just mean that if someone just released something to ubuntu, but didn't release the same in ubuntu-rtm AND there is no ubuntu-rtm silo with these changes then we cannot do a src copy
<pitti> sorry, sil2100
<pitti> sil2100: I'm confused -- if someone already released the current ubuntun package to RTM, or have it in an RTM silo, we don't need the copy in the first place
<pitti> we only need it for those ubuntu-only packges which are not in RTM yet
<sil2100> pitti: right, but you only want to do srccopy of changes for langpacks, right?
<pitti> meh, and of course people went right away and created RTM branches for everything, even though there are zero changes yet
<seb128> that double workflow/landing is just crazyness
<pitti> why oh why do we make our lives so ridiculously complicated and painful?
<seb128> +1
<pitti> this is the anti-thesis to velocity
<sil2100> I didn't invent this ;)
<seb128> just for the record I'm not landing anything to rtm, that's just ridiculous the way things are set up
<pitti> if people want to work on changes which aren't ready for RTM, then *those* should be in separate branches
<sil2100> Anyway, what I mean is:
<pitti> as I'd expect most (all?) folks to work on RTM now
<sil2100> You want to push langpack changes to RTM, and I just want you to make sure that when you do srccopies that nothing BESIDES those langpack changes is copied there
<pitti> I already spent 3 days for super-simple changes which should have been done in 10 minutes
<pitti> I'm really not feeling like doing that all over again TBH
<sil2100> As we have a requirement of QA signing-off everything that goes through the CI Train to RTM
<pitti> sil2100: ah, ok, then we might viciously agree, but just misunderstand
<sil2100> Yeah, I'm changing the train to work with that now, i.e. that you can live without RTM bzr branches in case everything you develop is for RTM
<pitti> sil2100: e. g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/0.1.1+14.10.20140821.1-0ubuntu1 -> not copy, as I don't know
<pitti> sil2100: with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-location/13.10.0+14.10.20140820-0ubuntu1 -> yes, copy
<pitti> sil2100: is that what you mean?
<sil2100> pitti: yes, exactly ;)
<pitti> ah, good
<seb128> sil2100, how do you request a copy from utopic to rtm?
<sil2100> pitti: well, I would generally say you could push all of that, since you're QA ( ;) ), but I think CI Train landings need some specific testing that needs to be done
<pitti> $ copy-package -b --from ubuntu -s utopic --to ubuntu-rtm --to-suite 14.09 address-book-app
<pitti> seb128: ^
<seb128> pitti, that's not a request, that's doing it :p
<pitti> well, that's doing it, not requesting, of course
<seb128> is that fine?
<seb128> like can we decide to copy stuff ourself like that?
<seb128> I'm mostly asking for u-s-s
<mardy> seb128: hi! Did something change in u-s-s logging? I cannot see the output of QML calls to console.log()
<seb128> mardy, I don't know if it's u-s-s or qt or something else, we noticed that since early utopic
<seb128> mardy, you can console.warn() and it works
<seb128> mardy, if you have an idea what the issue is we would welcome help sorting it out though ;-)
<pitti> I'd think, if an upstream says "I want everything to be in RTM that I do", they should just ask for that, and an archive admin copies?
<sil2100> seb128: normally things should go through the train first, so anything that you land should land through CI Train (and have QA sign-off done)
<sil2100> pitti: it's not that simple...
<seb128> sil2100, so 2 train landings?
<seb128> not going to happen
<seb128> doing 1 is already annoying enough
<seb128> I'm not going to double that work
<pitti> sorry, but this is ... not efficient
<mardy> seb128: uh, ok... in online-accounts that works, so I wonder what that could be...
<sil2100> seb128: yes, but as I say, CI Train will make it a bit more automated, but anyway that's the deal
<seb128> mardy, same here
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, I refuse that deal, if you want stuff from me in rtm you are going to need to do the landing yourself for those
<seb128> sil2100, sorry, not against you
<sil2100> seb128: and basically the new rules say that you'll at least have to perform testing twice, once for ubuntu and once for ubuntu-rtm
<seb128> but that's just ridiculous
<sil2100> seb128: CI Train will help a bit - if you have a project that focuses on RTM (which I think u-s-s does?) then you will be able to select a dual landing
<sil2100> i.e. you'll get 2 silos and will only have to build one, the other will build automatically with the same sources
<sil2100> I'm working on that right now
<sil2100> But anyway you'll need to perform testing TWICE - once checking the ubuntu sources against ubuntu images and once with the ubuntu-rtm binaries in rtm
<sil2100> Aaaand then check for QA to sign-off your landing
<seb128> sil2100, not going to happen sorry
 * sil2100 wonders why there was no official annoucement about that
<seb128> sil2100, I don't have 2 decides
<seb128> "devices" even
<pitti> well, and even if people do have two devices..
<pitti> we are working on RTM now; let the pain of duplicate testing be on those who actually work on changes that are *not* going to RTM
<seb128> +1
<pitti> (i. e. work in branches)
<seb128> we should test the result on the rtm image
<seb128> and just pocket copy to utopic
<sil2100> Right, but I guess people are worried that then utopic will be broken
<sil2100> As no one will care about it anymore
<seb128> it's lot of overhead to prevent little risk
<seb128> if things are fine for rtm they should be safe for utopic
<sil2100> But I don't know, I'm not the one with power here anywhere ;) I just try to make it as less painful in the current restrains as I can
<sil2100> True
<seb128> who is the one with power?
<sil2100> I would say asac, then cjwatson
<sil2100> And jfunk regarding QA topics
<seb128> k
<pitti> ok, just to understand this
<pitti> why would folks *not* land https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/0.5.1+14.10.20140824-0ubuntu1 in RTM? just because they don't know how yet, or it's too complicated?
<sil2100> I'll probably send out some announcement for all this later on once eveyrhing is cleared
<pitti> Wellark: ^
<pitti> Wellark: i. e. would you like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/0.5.1+14.10.20140824-0ubuntu1 get copied to RTM, or is that not for RTM?
<seb128> pitti, well, for settings the reply is "I don't know how to land in rtm" combined with "I'm not going to duplicate the landing work"
<sil2100> pitti: I don't know, it's up to the upstream to decide... but since it got released through the train it needs to go through the train again, so that it's tested by QA
<seb128> shrug
<pitti> it's the exact same binary .deb
<Wellark> pitti: I will land everything from utopic once I've ready with my pending stuff
<sil2100> Indeed, but according to the rules it needs to be tested by QA first :)
<Wellark> it will be a mass MP
<Wellark> just like everyone else
<sil2100> Yeah, that can also work
<Wellark> is doing
<pitti> Wellark: ah, ok; so you'll just do a mass-sync every other week or so
<pitti> Wellark: thanks (just trying ot understand how people will handle this)
<Wellark> we are not going to do cherry picked MP's for everything for every landing to utopic
<Wellark> that is not realistic
<Wellark> I'm just stating how it is right now
<seb128> the "sync every <period>" is going to create delay in having fixes in the rtm, and make less easy to catch new issues, since you get less granularity in landings
<Wellark> to change this, go to my manager (thostr_)
<ogra_> well, that actually forces you to test twice
<Wellark> seb128: at least I know exactly what indicator-network is missing from RTM
<ogra_> if you do a dual landing you can test the ubuntu side yourself and leave the rtm side to QA
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-network
<seb128> ogra_, that would mean I need to keep my device on utopic to be able to test that, rather than using the rtm image
<seb128> which seems not optimal
<Wellark> I would suggest everyone else to also dual track their bugs in both ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm, but it's up to individual developers
<pitti> sil2100: ok, I did the simple copies (where adding the tag was the only change), leaving the others for now
<sil2100> pitti: thanks! Sorry for the confusion, it's all wobbly and blurrish right now anyway
<pitti> sil2100: heh, indeed
<sil2100> ogra_: I had a talk with asac and he says everyone is supposed to test twice anyway
<sil2100> Still no answer from jfunk about that...
<sil2100> Many conflictings rules here and there, we should have it just written down somewhere
<pitti> we have 500 devs and 200 QA engineers, and nothing left to do, so we can certainly afford that :)
 * pitti feels sorry for sil2100 for getting all the s***t about the branching
<sil2100> And this is also one of the reasons why I still didn't send any official annoucemenet here
<sil2100> pitti: no worries, got used to being chased by angry people with torches ;)
<pitti> mardy: ah, thanks for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1361608/revision/946 !
<mardy> pitti: still to be tested, I'm not sure if that will work :-)
<jdstrand> jhodapp: hi! did you see my merge request for bug 1356883?
<ubot5> bug 1356883 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "more apparmor warnings" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356883
<mardy> pitti: BTW, I cannot test it on the desktop... the system settings always show up in english, no matter how I play with LANG. Any suggestions?
<pitti> mardy: perhaps you have $LANGUAGE set as well?
<pitti> that trumps $LANG
<mardy> pitti: ah, that works! I didn't even know it existed :-)
<jhodapp> jdstrand: no I didn't
<pmcgowan> mterry, you have work in progress for the messages on welcome screen control and the indicator profiles?
<mterry> pmcgowan, link me?
<mterry> Or maybe clarify your question
<pmcgowan> ok one sec
<ogra_> mterry, do you have a bug for switching back to swipe not working ?
<ogra_> seems passwd -d cant be executed by the user
<mterry> ogra_, right it can't.  You have to sudo it, but USS asks AccountsService to call it on its behalf
<pmcgowan> mterry, the Messages on welcome screen defined here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
<mterry> ogra_, I don't have a bug about it, is the UI broken or just trying to do it on console?
<ogra_> mterry, well, thats not working it seems
<pmcgowan> ogra_, there is a bug
<pmcgowan> although it worked for me yesterday
<ogra_> if yyou try to go to swipe from PIN you end up with the PIN still set and the method set ot password
<mterry> ogra_, huh just tried it myself and seemed to work on lastest image.  Are there other oddities or reproduction steps?
<ogra_> mterry, on latest rtm ?
<mterry> pmcgowan, no I'm not actively working on that checkbox
<pmcgowan> mterry, ah ok
<pmcgowan> ogra_, mterry  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1361137
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361137 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Resetting PIN/passcode/password lock doesn't work" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mterry> ogra_, ah no, I did latest utopic
<ogra_> pmcgowan, thanks :)
<pmcgowan> yeah latest utopic works
<ogra_> ah, ok
<pmcgowan> not sure why
<ogra_> i havent tried since the weekend
<mardy> cwayne1: sorry for the delay; in the .application file, the service id should be "com.canonical.scopes.fitbit_fitbit"
<mardy> cwayne1: and the .service file should be installed by the application, not by the account plugin
<cwayne1> mardy: oh really? so the account plugin will only be the provider and qml-plugin/
<mardy> cwayne1: yep
<cwayne1> mardy: so do i need to set the service id in the .service to  be that, or does the click hook automagically do it
<Wellark> pmcgowan: why did you choose to have ViewApn.qml ?
<Wellark> which shows the values of the provisioned APNs?
<Wellark> I don't see that in the UI spec
<Wellark> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#A.2BIBw-APN.2BIB0-
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, something that just came up in a discussion ... how does meta get synced to rtm ?
<pmcgowan> Wellark, there was no way to see the current settings in order to try to use them to make a custom set
<Wellark> pmcgowan: sure there is
<Wellark> just like it's in the spec
<Wellark> the provision plugin populates the "Name:" and "AccessPointName" fiels
<Wellark> if Name is available, show it in the checklist
<Wellark> if not, show AccessPointname instead
<Wellark> pmcgowan: but there is no additional spec anywhere, right?
<pmcgowan> Wellark, as I recall the issue was the design conflated selecting an APN with actually making it active and just selecting to copy it
<pmcgowan> Wellark, that design wont work because selecting it will fail
<mardy> cwayne1: the id on the .service file is set automatically
<Wellark> pmcgowan: selecting will fail? why?
<cwayne1> ah, cool, let me give that a try
<pmcgowan> Wellark, selecting means make it active
<pmcgowan> making it active fails, cause you dont have a valid combination
<Wellark> pmcgowan: ok. let's see it this way: if I can make it working without copying and having ViewApn.qml is it OK to remove it?
<pmcgowan> which is why you want a custom one
<pmcgowan> Wellark, sure, i could not make it work
<Wellark> pmcgowan: valid combination of what?
<pmcgowan> Wellark, I still think there is an issue with what checked means
<pmcgowan> Wellark, the apn settings
<Wellark> the provision plugin might actually get you multiple valid ones
<pmcgowan> so the case is you have APNs defined but none ae correct for your network
<pmcgowan> so then what
<Wellark> as some providers let the user to select billing method by choosing between different accesspoints
<pmcgowan> you cant read them to see whythey are wrong, and you cannot select them cause that fails
<pmcgowan> Wellark, if youc an sort it thats fine with me
<Wellark> ok.
<pmcgowan> Wellark, just land it!
<Wellark> if none of the provisioned settings works, then we just don't select any of them
<Wellark> pmcgowan: yes yes
<pmcgowan> Wellark, right in which case no info is pre-poluated
<pmcgowan> design was just different from ios and andorid in a bug way
<pmcgowan> sorry big
<pmcgowan> ;)
<Wellark> the provision plugin will populate even though there are none valid
<Wellark> at least it should
<Wellark> as long as it matches the operator
<Wellark> if it does not then it's a bug
<Wellark> anyway
<Wellark> I will land it
<Wellark> we can do bug fixes later
<jgdx> pitti, hey, I'm having troubles using EmitSignal and arrays. Can you help?
<Wellark> pmcgowan: I just need to do another roundtrip from NM to decide if any of the APN's have been activated successfully
<pmcgowan> Wellark, I think we will get some feedback to adress so best to get something out to see how it works in real cases
<cwayne1> mardy: same for the provider id?
<Wellark> pmcgowan: ack
<Wellark> pmcgowan: sorry, nack. I find it more fun just play around with code on some random branch and never release it ;P
<pmcgowan> Wellark, </snark>
<Wellark> oh wait.. that was the Nokia-way
<ogra_> lol
<Wellark> although they did it on entire product level
<cwayne1> mardy: still nothing...
<mardy> cwayne1: yes, all the id's are auto-filled
<cwayne1> mardy: and so in the provider field in the .service, i should have 'com.account.plugin.fitbit_fitbit' right?
<cwayne1> im still not getting anything showing up :/
<mardy> cwayne1: yes. What does "find ~/.local/share/accounts/" say?
<cwayne1> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8150467/
<pitti> jdstrand: what are you trying to do?
<mardy> cwayne1: and can you show the .application and .provider files as well?
<cwayne1> .application: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8150511/
<cwayne1> .provider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8150515/
<cwayne1> mardy: ^
<mardy> cwayne1: weird, how come the .application file has two <profile> elements?
<mardy> cwayne1: try deleting one
<Wellark> pmcgowan, Saviq, tsdgeos: check the description: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1361114
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361114 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Says "Enter your PIN" when i have no PIN (there's not even a SIM card on the phone)" [High,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> pitti: ?
<pitti> hey jdstrand, how are you?
<Wellark> so the design deviced to go with "Passcode" and leave the PIN for "SIM PIN"
<pitti> jdstrand: argh, sorry; tab damage
<pitti> jgdx: what are you trying to do?
<Wellark> pmcgowan: hopefully that was not changed in system-settings yet.
<jdstrand> pitti: hehe, hi to you too :) I'm good. you?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, belay that change ^^
<pitti> jdstrand: quite fine, barring the usual headless-chicken-rtm-beta mode :)
<Saviq> Wellark, obviously I don't have enough design pull
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> I'm dealing with that a bit myself :)
<jgdx> pitti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8150544/ i.e. tell libqofono that that property has changed to ['foo
<jgdx> ', 'bar']
<Wellark> Saviq: so, that needs to be updated in the greeter on unity8 side at least
<pitti> jdstrand: hm, that looks like "sas", not "sv"
<Saviq> Wellark, yes
<cwayne1> mardy: changed it, nothing
<pitti> jdstrand: argh!
<Wellark> pmcgowan: and the wizard should be checked to remove any "PIN" from there
<pitti> jgdx: that looks like "sas", not "sv"
<pitti> jgdx: or perhaps "sav" (just check the introspection of the real service)?
<mardy> cwayne1: maybe it's because we changed the contents of the .service file... one more option is to delete all of your accounts, then delete ~/.config/libaccounts-glib/ and try again
<dholbach> Community Q&A starting on http://ubuntuonair.com in about 5m. Today we'll have David Barth talking about HTML5 in Ubuntu.
<pmcgowan> Wellark, is it in the wizard? do you know?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, great
<pmcgowan> Wellark, kenvandine wizard still says passcode
<cwayne1> mardy: !!!!
<mardy> cwayne1: that worked or...?
<cwayne1> mardy: yep!
<Wellark> pmcgowan: great. it's a no-op for system-settings then
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, so no change needed?
<mardy> cwayne1: yes, libaccounts-glib assumes that the .service files never change
<cwayne1> so now to figure out exactly what i've changed on device and actually put it in the click...
<mardy> cwayne1: so it caches some info about them
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, no, unity needs to revert now
<kenvandine> ok
<cwayne1> mardy: so i shouldnt have a <profile> line at all in my .application since its added automatically right
<Wellark> pmcgowan, kenvandine: only place where plain "PIN" is used is under plugins/bluetooth
<Wellark> inside system-settings
<kenvandine> which should stay
<kenvandine> right?
<Wellark> I don't think there is any need to change to "Bluetooth PIN"
<Wellark> as there is clear context of Bluetooth present
<kenvandine> yeah
<Wellark> so yeah..
<Wellark> ubuntu-system-settings -> Invalid or Won't Fix
<Cimi> mterry, welcome back - one thing I noticed, the combobox for the security looks quite ugly in that grey
<Cimi> mterry, can we use  just the stroke color and make it transparent or something different?
<mterry> Cimi, the whole security page in the wizard is un-designed.  I just landed something to get it functional, Design is still finishing up the visual design
<jgdx> pitti, the real service reports 'sv'
<jgdx> sorry for delay, had to get my phone working
<Cimi> mterry, cool
<seb128> jgdx, if you want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/background-default-selection/+merge/232243 , that's a suggested fix/hack for the "default background is not displayed as selected bug"
<jgdx> seb128, awesome
<jgdx> seb128, you don't have armhf debs, do you?
<seb128> jgdx, no, I just adb pushed the .qml
<seb128> jgdx, but if you wait some hours for CI it's going to add a deb for you
<pitti> jgdx: ah, so I guess you need to pack the array into a variant first?
<jgdx> seb128, like so? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8150870/
<jgdx> pitti, which of them? the args argument that EmitSignal expects?
<seb128> jgdx, correct
<jgdx> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> thanks for reviewing/testing it ;-)
<jgdx> thanks for fixing it! :D
<pitti> jgdx: yeah, like dbus.Array([], signature='s', variant_level=1) (untested)
<jgdx> pitti, "Expected string or unicode object". :) Using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8150905/
<kenvandine> pitti, i had trouble with that wrapped in the emit
<mpt> Is there any way to record a screencast from the phone? (I just need to capture a couple of seconds)
<jgdx> pitti, gotta run. I'll see if I can figure it out later. Thanks for you help
<cwayne1> mardy: got it 100% working now, even within the scope, thanks for your help!
 * cwayne1 can also finally release that fitbit app I wrote 1 year ago now!
<seb128> cwayne1, got fitbit support on utouch?
<cwayne1> yar
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> cwayne1, does it do display datas only, or does it handle sync as well?
<cwayne1> display data
<seb128> k
<cwayne1> sync works now on ubuntu desktop though :)
<seb128> bluetooth ones as well?
<seb128> or only the usb thing?
<seb128> I looked a bit to that a year ago but stopped bothering when they added sync support for android
<seb128> though now with ubuntu touch I could do without android ;-)
<cwayne1> only the usb thing atm
<popey> mpt: yes, mirscreencast
<popey> mpt: it's a bit horrid, as you need to convert the video afterwards.
<popey> mpt: it's _way_ easier to record with a phone pointed at it
<cjwatson> ogra_: just copy it manually with copy-package -b?
<ogra_> cjwatson, sure, i just wanted to know what was planned, since thats not actually very silo firendly
<ogra_> (meta in general)
<cjwatson> ogra_: nothing wrong with that, that just means you copy it directly
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox> seb128: hey, are you planning a landing of ubuntu-system-settings today? I have the fix for PIN requests ready
<ogra_> heh, PIN is a pretty overloaded term on the phone now
<ogra_> so many places with PINs in the images
<cyphermox> ogra_: bluetooth devices sometimes require a PIN of their own to pair
<ogra_> cyphermox, i know :)
<cyphermox> you won't get away from multiple different meanings for this
<cyphermox> anyway: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu-system-settings/providePinCode/+merge/232270 ready for review
<ogra_> but my two sims alos use PINs ... then you can set a screen lock PIN ...
<ogra_> *also
<cyphermox> yeah
<ogra_> muchly overloaded term :)
<cyphermox> and you have PUK PINs on your SIMs too
<awe_> ogra_, we labeled PIN -> Passcode on the lockscreen
<ogra_> yay
<awe_> so we get rid of one
<ogra_> one less :)
<dobey> too many PINs will make you PUK
<ogra_> lol
<awe_> d'oh
<cyphermox> ogra_:  not really
<cyphermox> ogra_: bluetooth devices also can have passcodes
<ogra_> noooo !!!
<cyphermox> interestingly, the PINs can be alphanumeric and size limited to something like 16 chars
 * ogra_ runs screaming in circles and has his brain explode
<cyphermox> but the passcodes are numeric only and at most 6 numbers long :)
<cyphermox> find the error :)
<ogra_> oh my
<dobey> cyphermox: speaking of bluetooth, and since you're here… is it possible to connect a serial port bluetooth device on the phone yet?
<cyphermox> dobey: it was always possible, you just need to do it manually on the cli
<cyphermox> some fun use of bluez-test-device, bluez-test-serial and rfcomm
<genii> From #ubuntu:  <noud_is_nol> now my Ubuntu Linux Touch did eat a SIM chip card, them tell me in the chip-shop
<dobey> well sure i could of course do that. i mean through the UI
<cyphermox> dobey: no, and I don't think there will
<Wellark> pmcgowan: I now have OptionSelector http://imgur.com/2vDqtAy
<dobey> cyphermox: hrmm, that's unfortunate. will it be possible to pair such a device and provide the UI to do so, in a confined click app?
<cyphermox> dobey: I think you'll want to ask that to the SDK people
<cyphermox> they can certainly provide the necessary abstraction for the bluez dbus bits to make this work
<seb128> cyphermox, kenvandine is doing most of our landing nowadays, I think he has one planned yes
<dobey> cyphermox: hrmm, are the bluez dbus bits made accessible through an apparmor policy to the apps?
<ogra_> cyphermox, i would actually expect us to support more devices the more we connverge over time
<ogra_> surely not now ... but in a year ...
<dobey> serial profile is a pretty important thing to support, as a lot of devices use the serial profile to provide their features
<jdstrand> apparmor currently doesn't allow that access
<jdstrand> I believe Wellark has plans for the connectivity api for app-safe bluetooth access
<Wellark> jdstrand: yes, I do
<Wellark> what do you need?
<Wellark> I have lots of plans
<Wellark> and not enough beer ;(
<Wellark> dobey: what do you need?
<Wellark> dobey: I can create Ubuntu.Connectivity.Bluetooth as long as you have clear use case
<dobey> Wellark: i've started working on an app in the few spare minutes i have, to support OBD-II scanning and such on the phone. the devices that plug into the OBD port in the car provide a serial profile interface, so i have to connect/find the device, and get the virtual serial port to communicate over
<Wellark> dobey: sweet
<Wellark> dobey: can't promise that for RTM, though ;)
<Wellark> dobey: please file a bug against indicator-network (provides the connectivity-service) and describe what functionality and what BlueZ API's you need
<dobey> i probably won't have my app ready to put in the store by then
<dobey> ok
<cyphermox> ogra_: right
<Wellark> dobey: settings the device discovery aside
<Wellark> dobey: the serial interface probably has some communication channel
<Wellark> where you either send strings or raw binary
<Wellark> dobey: something like
<cyphermox> kenvandine: could you let me know if you have a system-settings landing planned today, I'd love to integrate my fix; it's quite small too :)
<dobey> Wellark: it's a raw serial interface, and it supports various AT commands as well
<Wellark> Ubuntu.Connectivity.Bluetooth.SerialInterface { id: serial; device: <device> }
<Wellark> serial.send("hello\r\n")
<Wellark> or serial.sendRaw({0x00, 0x01, 0x02})
<Wellark> and then optionally a generic receive function
<Wellark> Connections { target: serial; onReceived: { /* stings */ }, onReceivedRaw: { /* binary */ }}
<Wellark> dobey: and if you expect immediate reply from the device then the send() would have a callback
<Wellark> serial.send("foo", function (reply) { /* handle response */ }
<Wellark> );
<dobey> Wellark: well it'll be c++. i don't expect any serial comms API to exist for doing it in qml
<Wellark> dobey: something like that?
<Wellark> dobey: sure, there would be C++
<Wellark> but why not also have QML? :)
<dobey> Wellark: because QML was not meant for such things :)
<Wellark> dobey: ever heard of node.js ?
<dobey> Wellark: node.js isn't QML :)
<Wellark> which is a server side JS environment to implement large scale web apps
<Wellark> it's JS
<Wellark> so, anything you can do with Js you can do with QML
<dobey> yes, but QML isn't JS. you can use them together, but they are separate things
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> i don't care about qml
<Wellark> dobey: nothing stops you from putting the whole business logic inside JS files + QML
<Wellark> if you have sufficient QML APO
<Wellark> *API
<dobey> Wellark: business logic stops one from doing tha t;)
<Wellark> dobey: sure :)
<Wellark> dobey: just as an example, system-settings speaks to oFono through QML api alone
<Wellark> so all of the usual "does not belong to QML" actually works quite nicely even when implemented in pure JS
<dobey> ideally, my app would be given access to the /dev/foo/ttySwhatever001 an di could just get the path from bluez and open() it
<Wellark> dobey: not gonna happen
<dobey> Wellark: i didn't say it was not possible to abuse QML. i said it wasn't meant for that ;)
<Wellark> without using a trusted helper like connectivity-service
<Wellark> dobey: actually it was :)
<Wellark> dobey: we can fight about this. but my first encounter with QML was when Nokia bought Trolltech and QML was just a promising prototype project :)
<dobey> 13:40 < dobey> i don't care about qml
<dobey> :)
<Wellark> and the possibility of having all of the business logic as JS was on the roadmap from the start
<vitimiti> Well, I do care bout QML and like it
<vitimiti> heh
<dobey> qml is too slow for what i'm doine
<dobey> doing
<Wellark> vitimiti: need an API to access Serial profile on Bt devices using QML ?
<Wellark> vitimiti: just join forces with dobey  :)
<dobey> and having to go through some other dbus service to do all the communication might be too
<vitimiti> Wellark, I am building a nursing+doctors+patients app
<Wellark> anyway, it's a lot easier for me to justify the next expansion of the Connectivity API if I have real hard data on features that people want to use on their projects
<vitimiti> Now I have to make sure I can connect to a MySQL database
<Wellark> vitimiti: that's a though one
<Wellark> vitimiti: I would suggest you do it over the network with REST of someting
<vitimiti> That's what's needed for my project, since it would allow me to have all the patients data and interact with it
<vitimiti> After all, SQL is the number one language in health care for a reason, I guess...
<vitimiti> Wellark, is it as safe as a username and a password for MySQL?
<Wellark> vitimiti: if you do it over HTTPS, then yes
<vitimiti> This government can't afford HTTPS, I'm afraid
<vitimiti> For some reason, probably they're just lazy
<dobey> you'd think they could legislate themselves as a CA and also legislate that all SSL software delivered in their country must include their CA
<Wellark> vitimiti: you are in South Korea?
<vitimiti> You'd think wrong
<vitimiti> I mean, they could, but they won't
<Wellark> I've heard they don't do HTTPS there
<Wellark> like the only country in the world
<dobey> unless you're talking about regional governments
<beuno> so, unless the transport mechanism is encrypted, it can't be secure
<Wellark> indeed.
<vitimiti> Wellark, it's Spain
<vitimiti> hah
<vitimiti> We are using Windows Vista Inspirat (which is just XP with Vista looks) in some hospitals, yet
<vitimiti> still*
<Wellark> XD
<Wellark> "XP with Vista looks"
<Wellark> what's the point in that! :D
<ogra_> impressing key account managers
<Wellark> cheap "upgrade"
<vitimiti> Wellark, good question
<ogra_> yeah, its cheapand you get the known viruses for free
<vitimiti> And the problem here is that health care is handled by regional governments, not the government itself
<Wellark> vitimiti: QML does not have any "secure" communication modules yet
<vitimiti> So I want to make an app that serves these kind of countries, too
<vitimiti> I am trying to implement it with js
<Wellark> so you absolutely must have c++ components to get you a safe connection to the MySql database
<vitimiti> I see
<Wellark> vitimiti: actually
<Wellark> you could get away with that
<vitimiti> Hm
<Wellark> only if ubuntu phone would support VPN
<Wellark> which I'm also working on
<Wellark> if the device is guaranteed to always use VPN
<Wellark> then it does not matter if your QML compoonent is sending the passwords unecrypter
<beuno> well, it always matters
<nhaines> Well, much less.
<Wellark> and for a medical applicance, using VPN would pretty much be a must anyway
<beuno> you could have something inside the network sniffing
<vitimiti> Yes, VPN is used all the time
<dobey> nothing is secure.
<Wellark> beuno: not, if the VPN connects to a hospital secured network
<vitimiti> And people give away their passwords, but well
<Wellark> which you don't have physical access to
<beuno> well, networks are rarely secure
<Wellark> only people who could do sniffing then are the sys-admins
<beuno> which is why you'd want client<>server encryption, always
<Wellark> who have root access to the DB's anyway
<Wellark> beuno: sure
<nhaines> Or any rogue device on the VPN.
<vitimiti> Yeah
<Wellark> nhaines: does not matter
<Wellark> when Switches are used in the network
<vitimiti> The only reason this hospital hasn't been cracked yet is because you can only get to their network from the inside
<vitimiti> That's what Wellark is suggesting
<Wellark> single device can't just eavesdrop on other devices
<beuno> so managing credentials and any sensitive data without end-to-end encryption is pretty irresponsible
<dobey> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20070529000016/x-files/images/f/f6/Trust_No_One_tagline.jpg
<Wellark> vitimiti: patient record systems are actually really close to my heart
<Wellark> if you need any assistance just ping me
<vitimiti> Wellark, I want to build this app so it works on phone, tablet and desktop, so if it depends on callings... I could use VPN on dekstop and tablets anyway, right?
<beuno> vitimiti, maybe you could VPN from your app instead
<Wellark> vitimiti: right now it would help if you file a bug against indicator-network stating that you have an app that requires VPN
<beuno> embed a VPN library
<Wellark> that way we might get VPN on the list for the next cycle features
<nondem> So, you guys doing dev work on Ubuntu - do you have day jobs as well?
<beuno> I don't think you'd want to VPN the whole connection?
<beuno> just the app, right?
<Wellark> vitimiti: the same VPN would be available on any ubuntu device: phone, desktop, tablet
<vitimiti> I'm not that smart, beuno, I can create this app if it uses things that exist. It's mostly looks and portability
<vitimiti> Wellark, how would I do that?
<Wellark> vitimiti: you cant right now
<dobey> well, you don't vpn the app, you vpn the route to the destination IPs. so any app connecting to those IPs go through the VPN
<vitimiti> Wellark, I'm actually a nurse that likes programming, hah. I will wait till I can VPN
<Wellark> vitimiti: but if we get it to the list of next cycle features, you could do it when 15.04 is released
<vitimiti> Yeah, Wellark, I'd love to, how do I file that bug?
<dobey> but i suspect "modifying the route" is probably not something that apparmor will allow apps to do
<Wellark> vitimiti: nothing stops you from prototyping and developing without VPN
<Wellark> dobey: not apps, but connectivity-service can
<Wellark> it's a planned feature
<vitimiti> Wellark, yeah, I will build it all except from the VPN connection, of course
<dobey> sure, but allowing apps to configure a VPN seems a bit insecure in itself
<Wellark> dobey: no, the apps would not configure them
<pmcgowan> Wellark, thats better
<vitimiti> The apps should use it
<Wellark> they can require a certain VPN to be up and running
<Wellark> vitimiti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+filebug
<vitimiti> Thanks, Wellark
<Wellark> just set the Summary to something like "VPN support is missing."
<vitimiti> So VPN+REST? Sounds about right
<Wellark> vitimiti: leave the REST out of the bug
<Wellark> vitimiti: but yes.
<vitimiti> Yeah, yeah
<Wellark> :)
<vitimiti> I will just file the VPN part
<kenvandine> cyphermox, just finished a landing
<vitimiti> And I should really start pushing the project to bzr instead of git, too
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ah, alright then, I'll make my own
<kenvandine> cyphermox, cool
<kenvandine> cyphermox, well... my previous landing hasn't merged into trunk yet
<kenvandine> cyphermox, so don't build yet
<kenvandine> cyphermox, but go ahead and get it on the spreadsheet
<vitimiti> Oh, there's a bug summarized as VPN is not supported
<vitimiti> Perfect
<vitimiti> It's been changed as invalid
<Wellark> vitimiti: just file a new bug
<Wellark> vitimiti: I will take care of the rest
<vitimiti> Wellark, alright
<Wellark> vitimiti: try to explain the use cases and requirements of your app as detailed as possible
<Wellark> vitimiti: as your apps seems like a perfect example of a secured QML application which we want to have on our platform
<Wellark> vitimiti: I can't and will not promise that we have everything you need by 15.04
<Wellark> but having a such bug filed by a member of the app developer community is a good starting point
<vitimiti> Wellark, at least it will be considered and you will try, yeah
<Wellark> so I can then refer back to the bug when I try to push my crazy ideas ;)
<vitimiti> haha
<Wellark> dobey: same goes to you --^
<Wellark> remember to file that bug
<Wellark> and just my 2c, having an OBD reader would be super cool
<Wellark> that also allows to create custom car "Heads up Displays" as you get information like the motor RPM and whatnot
<dobey> well, it will also eventually be able to flash the ECU. because i need to program the ECU for the engine i'm building, and i'd rather learn all the internal bits than just spend $500 for some windows app
<Wellark> cool.
<Wellark> dobey: i
<Wellark> I'm with you. just file the bug and we will make it happen :)
<vitimiti> Wellark, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1361793
<vitimiti> Bug filed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361793 in Network Menu "VPN support is missing" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> heh
<Wellark> vitimiti: thanks
<dobey> right now i'm fighting with unity8 though :-/
<Wellark> vitimiti: I will split that up to multiple sub bugs for all the related projects
<vitimiti> Perfect for me
<Wellark> but that might not happen tomorrow
<Wellark> but the main point is that the bug is there to remind me
<vitimiti> Yeah, I know it'll take time, I'll just start working on the patient's interface and then the professional's interface
<Wellark> vitimiti: i'm sure that will keep you busy for a while :)
<vitimiti> For at least a year? Sure
<vitimiti> heh
<vitimiti> There's a lot to do for only one person
<vitimiti> And I want it to change the looks if the screen is horizontal/the program is maximized like I've seen on some QML apps like Friends app
<vitimiti> I can't wait to buy my first Ubuntu phone and tablet, for real
<cm-t> Hi, I am not sure to understand the ubuntu-rtm. I am a daily user on mako, should I keep using devel on it is not anymore updated and should go on ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 ?
<Wellark> vitimiti: just remember that if you get stuck, #ubuntu-app-devel is always there for you
<cjwatson> cm-t: You can keep using devel.
<vitimiti> Wellark, didn't know, I'll join that channel for sure
<cm-t> cjwatson: ty
<Wellark> vitimiti: welcome to the family :)
<vitimiti> Wellark, hahaha
<vitimiti> thanks!
<mihir> nik90: i'll confirm with popey tomorrow and make changes accordingly.
<nik90> milli: np
<nik90> oops wrong person
<jgdx_> greyback__, ping
<cm-t> on devel: some app just crash on their loading screen, and if I keep clicking on their icon to relaunch, it make appear the "plymouth?" COF and never come back to the session. these apps are dekko, camera, utorch,
<cm-t> wow, i tryed to launch utorch twice, get force to have the COF, not gettting the session, and now I can't make it reboot, just got the Google boot screen
<cm-t> (mako)
<cm-t> saw 2 time the google boot screen, add to use the power button to see it since it was off; the 3rd time I saw 2 time the google boot screen before COF and now can see the session…
<cm-t> weird
<cm-t> (other topic: yesterday night, SIM wasnt detected for 3 reboot. I think it was after trying to launch dekko, not sure to remeber)
<Wellark> pmcgowan: is it possible to patch QOfono ?
<Wellark> the API just sucks so hard for addContext()
<Wellark> pmcgowan: actually. never mind. the interal implementation does not make it easy to "fix" it
<Wellark> !"#!"¤!"
<Wellark> pmcgowan: i will just an appropriate comment on the source code.
<Wellark> probably nsfw'
<jgdx_> Wellark, libqofono you mean?
<fadddddddws> i just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4.  it was missing a lot of the features shown on the youtube videos.  For example, I did not have a homescreen.  Are there other versions i can try?
<Wellark> jgdx_: yes.
<jgdx_> Wellark, I just made one. Or rather, I make a PR against libqofono[1] and then Ken picks it up and patches it. :) [1] https://github.com/nemomobile/libqofono/
<Wellark> jgdx_: good for you! :)
<Wellark> jgdx_: let's fix the whole library after the RTM
<jgdx_> Wellark, anyway, it's possible to patch it.
<Wellark> fadddddddws: the design has changed quite a lot from what you see in the videos from  ~7 months ago
<Wellark> or is it 19 moths already..
 * Wellark can't remember when the videos got up
<Wellark> fadddddddws: to get the latests and greatest
<Wellark> fadddddddws: do $ ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel
<Wellark> or if you like to live on the edge:
<Wellark> $ ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed
<Wellark> if you don't have any data you want to keep around, append --bootstrap to the commands
<cm-t> … for utorch, just removed it and re-installed, it reworks. I don't know why it was forcing the system to do weird thing, but more important, how it came to this bad state
<fadddddddws> Thanks very much Wellark!
<Wellark> fadddddddws: thank you for giving the image a spin :)
<S0-2> Hi
<S0-2> I'm using 14.10 on a Nexus 7. What's the password for the user 'phablet'?
<Wellark> S0-2: it's whatever you set the Passcode in the first run Wizard
<S0-2> Ah, I must've tried everything but that.
<S0-2> Thanks a lot!
<Wellark> S0-2: np.
<cm-t> reinstalled dekko utorch and camera, all reworks
<cm-t> that was… weird
<Kaleo> nik90, nice job on the clock reboot!
<nik90> Kaleo: thnx
<Kaleo> nik90, the only one thing that looks odd to me is the really small fonts in some places
<Kaleo> nik90, xx-small is meant to be used in very few cases I think
<nik90> Kaleo: I triple checked that with the designers but they insisted on that
<Kaleo> nik90, have they seen it on device?
<nik90> Kaleo: yes
<Kaleo> darn
<nik90> Kaleo: they installed clock reboot from the store and tried it out and gave some initial feedback
<Kaleo> cool
<nik90> Kaleo: we will be replacing the old clock app tonight :D
<nik90> in the daily images
<Kaleo> nik90, TONIGHT!
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> nik90, ok
<nik90> Kaleo: :-)
<Kaleo> rpadovani, hello there, can you review an ubuntu-calculator-app MR?
<Kaleo> rpadovani, https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-calculator-app/noqmlproject/+merge/232311
<popey> nik90: TONIGHT!? ☻
<nik90> popey: looks like it :D
<nik90> popey: elopio is currently evaluating it
<nik90> popey: btw I think I may have figured out how to improve the startup performance. This should result in silky smooth startup animations :D
<Cimi> kenvandine, hey :) any good tutorial where to start?
<Cimi> kenvandine, I started importing Bacon2D and but GameView is not found... something weird here
<popey> nik90: oh really.
<nik90> popey: yes really :D :D
<S0-2> I have added https://launchpad.net/~gqrx/+archive/ubuntu/snapshots?field.series_filter=utopic this PPA to my Ubuntu touch using add-apt-repository ppa:gqrx/snapshots, then ran apt-get update but apt-get still complains "E: Unable to locate package gqrx"
<Cimi>  hah, gameview was a local type
<dobey> S0-2: ask the owner of the ppa for help :)
<kenvandine> Cimi, Game is the component
<Cimi> kenvandine, yup I was looking at pathwind
<kenvandine> Cimi, i have like a half done tutorial :)
<Cimi> I would like to fix pathwind, I think there is sth weird in the physics of fly
<Cimi> kenvandine, I think it should keep flying when you hold the button
<Cimi> it feels like the impulse ends
<kenvandine> it does :)
<kenvandine> you run out of fuel
<kenvandine> it's flappy bird like
<kenvandine> so you fly until you are out of fuel
<kenvandine> and it refills quickly when not flying
<Cimi> I see
<Cimi> quite hard
<kenvandine> it could be better :)
<kenvandine> but it is supposed to be frustrating
<kenvandine> to some extent
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-27
<Wellark> pitti`: help
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/share-app/+bug/1360670
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360670 in share-app (Ubuntu) "drop from archive" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhud-qt/+bug/1360671
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360671 in libhud-qt (Ubuntu) "drop from archive" [Undecided,New]
<hackersarchangel> Howdy
<hackersarchangel> I have a question about setting up APN, specifically because I’m on an MVNO and I can get the settings, but I’m not finding the terminal commands to accomplice this.
<hackersarchangel> I’ll keep googling, but so far my search terms aren’t working very well
<hackersarchangel> **accomplish
<hackersarchangel> if anyone is able to help I would appreciate it :)
<hackersarchangel> also what is the default password? Search results say it’s “phablet” but that’s not working.
<jitendravyas> Can anyone elp me how to uninstall Ubuntu Touch from my Nexus 7 tablet
 * hackersarchangel sighs
<hackersarchangel> any advice on what I need to change to get SMS/Data working?
<hackersarchangel> I have been editing the gsrp file under /var/lib/ofono/<random number string>/ but that doesn’t appear to be helping.
<hackersarchangel> is the GSRP file the same syntax as the android one? if so I can just drop that into place.
<hackersarchangel> I know the android one is xml based, and this doesn’t appear to be but you never know
<pitti> Wellark: what's up?
<pitti> Wellark: the two "drop from archive" bugs?
 * pitti does them
<hackersarchangel> ...
<Wellark> pitti: I have had trouble to find someone to take care of them
<Wellark> so thanks!
<pitti> Wellark: ah, just subscribe ~ubuntu-archive, then it usually gets taken care of
<Wellark> they were supposed to be dropped for 14.04 already, but got burried
<pitti> Wellark: should that go from RTM, too?
<Wellark> pitti: they are not seeded to rtm
<pitti> ack, indeed
 * Wellark hopes LP would allow to set project status to "abandoned"
<Wellark> oh, well..
<hackersarchangel> Gentlemen, I understand you are busy working on the project, but can I snag a moment of your time?
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: sure
<hackersarchangel> I’m having some trouble getting SMS/3G to work, and I want to make sure I’m editing the right file
<hackersarchangel> also wondering what the default password is for ‘phablet’ seeing as I tried ‘phablet’ and this not working
<hackersarchangel> I’m editing /var/lib/ofono/<random numbers>/gsrp
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: the password is what you set the passcode to be in first run wizard
<hackersarchangel> and I have a Nexus 5 on Sprint using an MVNO, and I have to change my APN in Android.
<hackersarchangel> Ah! Thanks. Never even occurred to me to try that.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: under /var/lib/ofono
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: I'm actually working on a graphical editer to modify the broadband settings ATM
<hackersarchangel> Ok so I am editing the correct file. That at least helps, I now just need to figure out what the settings are supposed to be aside from just the mmsc change.
<hackersarchangel> Sweet.
<Wellark> hopefully get that done and landed today
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: if you edit the files directly
<Wellark> you need to stop ofono while editing
<hackersarchangel> I’m using the nightly but I’m not using Ubuntu One, so I’m not sure if the Multi-Rom will see that update soon or not.
<hackersarchangel> I’m editing it from within Android and rebooting.
<Wellark> $ sudo stop ofono
<Wellark> <edit ,edit edit>
<hackersarchangel> but that saves me the headache of rebooting xD
<Wellark> $sudo start ofono
<hackersarchangel> Sir, I thank you for helping me out, this is a great start.
<hackersarchangel> Now I know all my Google searching was right, I’m just not finding the right settings.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: you might also have to manually tell NetworkManager to activate the new settings
<hackersarchangel> even from a reboot:
<hackersarchangel> ??
<Wellark> so after editing /var/lib/ofono/{IMSI/gprs
<Wellark> do
<Wellark> nmcli c
<Wellark> and locate a line there that says something like /{IMSi}/contextX
<Wellark> and do $ nmcli c up id /{IMSI}/contextX
<Wellark> as I said, I hope to land the graphical editor today
<hackersarchangel> I have a bunch of those. Tell you what, I’ll start from scratch and see what happens.
<Wellark> which will make all of the pain go away
<hackersarchangel> Lol
<hackersarchangel> Ok and should I update from within the GUI or continue using Multi-Rom to update it?
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: you can just do $ sudo stop ofono
<Wellark> $ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/ofono
<Wellark> sudo start ofono
<Wellark> and you have a "clean" setup
<hackersarchangel> sweet.
<hackersarchangel> Thanks a bunch man.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: np. my pleasure
<hackersarchangel> if it doesn’t work I’ll stick to stock Android as my daily driver but I’m interested to see how this pans out.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: it should work if you enter the correct values under /var/lib/ofono/{IMSI}/gprs
<Wellark> you can get those values from your operator
<Wellark> for 3G
<hackersarchangel> Right.
<Wellark> the only relevant value really is the AccessPointName
<Wellark> for MMS you need the message center and friends
<hackersarchangel> The only thing they are giving me is the APN address and I think I’m fudging up too many pieces.
<Wellark> APN address is usually enough
<Wellark> unless the operator is doing something nasty
<hackersarchangel> No, it’s Ting as my provider
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: what is your operator?
<Wellark> which country?
<hackersarchangel> US
<hackersarchangel> they are an MVNO of sprint, and the only thing I change on Android is the MMSC
<hackersarchangel> to get MMS working, the 3G/LTE kicks in when doing PRL/Profile updates
<hackersarchangel> been looking at some of the APN files for flashing and I am probably just mucking it up by changing too much. I’ll tinker and figure it out :)
<hackersarchangel> … it just told me I had a read-only FS.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: "Ting" you said?
<hackersarchangel> Ting.
<Wellark> that's not even par tof https://git.gnome.org/browse/mobile-broadband-provider-info/tree/serviceproviders.xml
<hackersarchangel> Not surprised.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: hmm.. is it a CDMA phone?
<Wellark> as we don't currently support CDMA
<hackersarchangel> They’ve only been around maybe 2 years?
<hackersarchangel> OH
<hackersarchangel> Wait no I’m using a Nexus 5 with a SIM
<Wellark> it might still be CDMA modem on it
<hackersarchangel> but I think that it is CDMA
<hackersarchangel> ah.
<hackersarchangel> Well rats.
<Wellark> ok. then you are out of luck for now'
<Wellark> sorry ;(
<hackersarchangel> So I’m guessing Sprint is a no.
<hackersarchangel> Just in the general sense.
<hackersarchangel> Because I can use the phone on it but no SMS.
<hackersarchangel> Which if I had to live without 3G I am fine with that, but no SMS would make a lot of my friends go bonkers.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: ok. normal SMS should work if you can place phone calls
<Wellark> but MMS are more tricky
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: do you have adb access?
<Wellark> could you provide the output of
<Wellark> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<Wellark> just slam it to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<hackersarchangel> so what do I type to get that? I know what you mean by ADB.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: plug in usb cable, type "phablet-shell" on your terminal
<Wellark> that should log you in to the phone via SSH connection
<Wellark> then you can just type /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems and hit ENTER'
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: I found this:
<Wellark> http://www.4gtricks.com/2013/08/sprint-apn-settings-for-android-phone.html
<Wellark> we could try those values
<hackersarchangel> Service org.ofono not found on DBus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<hackersarchangel> wait.
<hackersarchangel> Derp'd
<hackersarchangel> hang on
<Wellark> you probably did not log in to the phone
<Wellark> that just tells that your desktop/laptop is not running ofono :)
<hackersarchangel> actually I forgot to restart it
<hackersarchangel> ok so it’s saying I have a read-only file system
<hackersarchangel> and I can’t delete the /var/lib/ofono folder
<hackersarchangel> which is what I was doing then we continued onwards and I became ahead of myself
<hackersarchangel> so that is another issue altogether I suspect.
<hackersarchangel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8156257/
<hackersarchangel> Well I’m about to lose my battery, so I’ll go ahead and see if I can get it working on my own, but if not I’ll come back tomorrow night and just hang out here while working on it.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: what is the contents of /var/lib/ofono?
<Wellark> $ sudo ls /var/lib/ofono
<hackersarchangel> drwx------  2 root root 4096 Aug 27 00:27 310120020448886
<hackersarchangel> drwx------  2 root root 4096 Aug 27 00:27 310120020448886-3
<Wellark> ok. that -3 is weird
<hackersarchangel> one second
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: what is the contents of /var/lib/ofono/310120020448886/gprs ?
<Wellark> after you have stopped ofono
<hackersarchangel> just a second
<Wellark> you should be able to do: $ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/ofono/*
<hackersarchangel> I just did that, it cleared out the folder but it did bring back the -3
<hackersarchangel> I’ll paste bin it
<hackersarchangel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8156283/
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: please paste both /var/lib/ofono/310120020448886/gprs and /var/lib/ofono/310120020448886-3/gprs
<hackersarchangel> there isn’t one in -3
<hackersarchangel> just a version file
<hackersarchangel> which is blank
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: ack
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: looking at your latest paste
<hackersarchangel> ack?
<Wellark> there are a lot of contexts pre-populated
<hackersarchangel> Yeah.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: ACKnowledged :)
<hackersarchangel> lol
<hackersarchangel> nice.
<hackersarchangel> hey I’m at 1% battery life, so my MacBook is going to shut off here in a minute.
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: try
<Wellark> $nmcli c up id /310120020448886/contexts8
<Wellark> *context8
<Wellark> that should get you 3G
<fits> is it possible to use touch on cheap quadcore android phone?
<dholbach> good morning
<asac>  o/
<asac> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi asac :)
<fits> morning
<fits> anyone had try to install touch on a cheal china quadcore phone ?
<mardy> pitti, seb128: are you familiar with how .desktop files are translated? Or do you know someone who is? :-)
<seb128> mardy, sort of, what's the question?
<seb128> mardy, usually they have translated keys merged back in (like the source has a .desktop.in and generate the .desktop including the translations at build time)
<seb128> mardy, we strip the translations and use an X-Ubuntu/GNOME-Gettext-Domain=<domain> key to load those from gettext in Ubuntu
<mardy> seb128: exactly!
<mardy> seb128: so, the problem with this is that g_app_info_get_display_name() doesn't translate them
<seb128> hum, are you sure?
<mardy> seb128: or maybe I don't have the translations, I should probably double check that...
<mardy> seb128: I was just looking at this, but I didn't check yet if translations are there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1356939
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356939 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "List of authorized applications aren't localized" [High,New]
<mardy> seb128: and we are using g_app_info_get_display_name() to get the application name
<seb128> mardy, the thing is that the gettext thing doesn't work for clicks, since they don't have their .mo in the standard gettext location
<seb128> so we need to merge back the inline translations for those
<seb128> pitti was looking at some of those issues yesterday I think
<asac> dbarth__: my gmail webapp is kinda buggy; seems to not remember my cookies (e.g. when i start again i have to log in all over); also i cannot switch accounts anymore
<mardy> seb128: these are not clicks, it's the sync daemon and account-polld; but I see that .mo files are missing, so it might be their bug after all
<asac> dbarth__: want me to file a bug or is this already known?
<seb128> mardy, right
<mardy> sergiusens: you don't have a bug tracker for account-polld?
<pitti> mardy: ah nice, you are using GAppInfo? Our glib is patched to use gettext, but indeed that requires the .mo files  to be installed in the standard paths (i. e. won't work for clicks)
<pitti> mardy: but that mega-tracking but mostly applies to deb packages
<pitti> mardy: there, the problem is that the .desktop files are missing the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain field
<mardy> pitti: yes, the information comes from libaccounts-glib, which is using GAppInfo, and then its API is wrapped in Qt and QML
<pitti> mardy: ah, I meant bug 1318008, not your's (that might be differnet)
<ubot5> bug 1318008 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Core apps .desktop files do not include translated strings" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318008
<mardy> pitti: for account-polld, and sync-monitor, the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain is properly set, but the .mo files are not there
<asac> ogra_: do you remember if there had been discussion about making our rootfs not ship any apps?
<asac> but rather move those into a "ubuntu default app pack" customization tarball or something?
<asac> ogra_: i vaguely remember that something like this was discussed at some point (3+ month ago); but can't remember what the outcome/arguments for doing/not-doing this were
<dbarth__> asac: go ahead, i haven't noticed that myself
<dbarth__> asac: latest -proposed?
<asac> dbarth__: no on rtm
<asac> rtm-proposed
<asac> so yeah kind of latest -proposed
<dbarth__> ok
<asac> dbarth__: can w add gmail as a testcase to your webapp engine for landings in future?
<dbarth__> asac: when you switch between accounts, or just plain forgets any of your authentication?
<asac> dbarth__: just simple: 1. log in; 2.log into second account; switch account; kill and start and see that you are still  logged in and can switch
<dbarth__> ok
<asac> dbarth__: kind of yeah. so i can log in and use it for one account
<asac> then i log into another account,but always end up in the first account
<asac> so the switch doesnt have effect
<dbarth__> hmmm ok
<asac> if i kill app and start again it is logged out
<asac> very weird... i am sure you will see if you try :)
<asac> dbarth: which package shall i file this against?
<dbarth> lp:webapps-core [gmail]
<bzoltan> ping asac
<asac> bzoltan: dont ping, just speak :)
<asac> whats up?
<dbarth> need to split the project, but that's the one for now
<bzoltan> asac: I am about to release a new UI Toolkit package and I see here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html that the landing is blocked with "Not touching package due to block request by freeze" excuse.
<asac> dbarth: no ubuntu package?
<asac> or same?
<bzoltan> asac: Mirv told me that it is because of the Edubuntu bet afeature freeze
<asac> err
<bzoltan> asac: that sounds odd.. edubuntu blocking RTM
<Mirv> UITK is seeded in Edubuntu, so it's considered part of the freeze by default
<Mirv> bzoltan: not RTM, the RTM UITK release would be separate from utopic release.. it's still in a silo
<asac> bzoltan: its wrong indeed. once slangasek gets up he will fix this i am sure; until then lets see if we can get someone else in -release to pay attention
<asac> Mirv: who is the driver behind edubuntu?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  is it OK to land in RTM something what is not in Ubuntu?
<Mirv> asac: I'm not sure if they have a dedicated driver in the community, but the release team controls the freezes anyhow
<asac> Mirv: who is in release team anyway?
<asac> Mirv: i know the foundations folks, but they are all in portland
<asac> so looking for someone who mighit be awake right now
<Mirv> asac: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+members
<asac> Laney: ^^
<asac> help!
<asac> :)
<asac> ok shot mail to graber, steve and ian
<Mirv> bzoltan: but you're correct, as utopic landing is required currently before RTM landing, this makes community derivative blocking our rtm distro landing :S
<asac> not sure if he is debconf too... lets see
<asac> Mirv: can we see in the excuses that efverything else is green?
<asac> or does it not even test that?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  who says that community does not influence the Ubuntu phone project :)
<Mirv> asac: yes we can see, all autopkgtests have passed
<asac> if its all green we can claim that it is in and do the publish into rtm imo
<asac> to bandaid this
<Mirv> right
<asac> bzoltan: do you have yuour stuff in an rtm silo ready?
<asac> and QA sign off etc.?
<asac> if not, just do that and move
<asac> while you are done we might have resurrectredt aht. if not we can workaround given the argument above until they show up
<bzoltan> asac:  it is in the rtm ilo5 and ubuntu silo9
<asac> bzoltan: and already signed off by QA for RTM?
<Mirv> there's RTM silo, but it's not on the spreadsheet as robru copied it manuall, and it does not have QA signoff yet
<Mirv> that's one thing for today, making those RTM silos not added manually to spreadsheet visible to QA team needing signoff
<asac> Mirv: ok, can you help getting that QA sign off setup and arranged?
<Mirv> asac: sure
<asac> Mirv: well, that manual step feels like a lesser evil
<asac> :)
<Mirv> and a correction, there's a manual entry on the spreadsheet
<asac> if thats what it takes let dos do it to keep the procss moving
<Mirv> bzoltan: please mark the line 38 tested for RTM, and let's get signoff from QA for that
<asac> right, so if bzoltan is done with testing then set it to done and get qa on it
<asac> let me know if there is any problem
<Mirv> yes, this should be alright now again
<asac> ok colin fixed the block
<asac> so business as usual
<asac> thanks
<LeelooOnline> have you guys used ubuntu touch yet?
<asac> every day, yes
<LeelooOnline> what devices have you install ubuntu touch on?
<asac> LeelooOnline: N4 is your best bet for now
<ogra_> asac, nope, i wasnt in that discussion
<asac> LeelooOnline: just get a used one from ebay and you will be happy :)
<LeelooOnline> any larger devices? e.g. 11 inch?
<ogra_> LeelooOnline, if it isnt that urgent you could wait til the first ubuntu phone go on sale ...
<ogra_> *phones
<asac> thats tablet; you can try the N10, but we don't really put much focus on it, so it might be a bit rough :)
<asac> but should work in general. at least noone really complained to me yet
<ogra_> many people complain :)
<ogra_> just yesterday someone was here and did
<asac> not to me :P
<ogra_> i think the sidestage works far less than optimal :)
<ogra_> no, but to me
<asac> so it cant be that desastrous
<asac> would be too easy if there were no challenges
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> it definitely boots to a session :)
<LeelooOnline> em ...I am looking for a tablet that can replace my giant laptop and running linux.....   :-(
<ogra_> but as i heard it isnt much usable
<lotuspsychje> LeelooOnline: nexus7
<ogra_> yeah, the nexus7 works pretty well ... close to the quality of the nexus4 image i'd say
<lotuspsychje> running nexus7 myself with touch, working smoothly
<LeelooOnline> OK Thx guys.
<asac> but be careful to get the right n7 if you consider buying one
<anpok_> avoiding mali gpus is a good idea at least in the near future
<LeelooOnline> the 2013 version or 2012 version
<LeelooOnline> ??
<lotuspsychje> LeelooOnline: 2013 wifi
<lotuspsychje> !devices | LeelooOnline
<ubot5> LeelooOnline: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<asac> oh we have a bot that knows all that. nice :)
<LeelooOnline> Thanx!
<pitti> sil2100: wrt. bug 1357252, want me to copy the cgmanager fix from utopic to rtm?
<ubot5> bug 1357252 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "systemd-shim fails to handle cgmanager being unavailable" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357252
<asac> hey, i realllly need to run the OOBE tutorial thingy one more time
<asac> how can I do that?
<sil2100> pitti: yeah, that would be great :)
<pitti> sil2100: done
<sil2100> \o/
<pitti> copy-package -b --from ubuntu -s utopic --to ubuntu-rtm --to-suite 14.09 cgmanager
<sil2100> Now just for tedg to re-release his u-a-l
<pitti> for the record (not sure whether you can run this yourself)
<sil2100> I'm only a MOTU right now, so not really any power in this territory
<ogra_> sil2100, i think fro uinverse to universe copies that would still work for you
<sil2100> Probably, but not for cgmanager anyway
<ogra_> copy-package should be able to check permissions that fine grained
<sergiusens> mardy: pitti ubuntu-bug account-polld
<ogra_> what are you doing up already ?
<pitti> ogra_: yes, but cgmanager is in main
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, just mentioning it :)
<sergiusens> asac`: wrt the discussion about removing click apps by default was rejected
<mardy> sergiusens: I want to add account-polld to this existing bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1356939
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356939 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "List of authorized applications aren't localized" [High,Incomplete]
<mardy> sergiusens: but it says that account-polld has no bug tracker
<sergiusens> mardy: done
<ogra_> mardy, erm, you need to use the package, not the upstream branch
<sergiusens> mardy: "Also affects distribution"
<mardy> sergiusens: ah, silly me! :-) Thanks :-)
<ogra_> we generally dont use the upstram branches for distro bugs
<sergiusens> mardy: on ogra_'s recommendation we did a project wide upstream disablement of the bug trackers to force them to be ubuntu-bugs
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> so that ubuntu-bug works with them ... and you cant really know if the bug you have isnt caused by a maintainer script error
<sergiusens> mardy: I wonder what I'm missing to fix it though; I just followed dpm's recommendations
<sergiusens> ogra_: in an ideal world; someone would log the ubuntu bug and then a gatekeeper might link it upstream
<sergiusens> never happens :-P
<sergiusens> since I can't really triage ubuntu bugs
<ogra_> yeah, its utopic
<ogra_> :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: just makes triaging harder;
<sergiusens> bugs are a black hole anyways
<ogra_> why ?
<sergiusens> they only get noticed for real real if they are too serious or if people make you notice it :-P
<ogra_> weather you filter by package or by upstream project shouldnt really make a difference
<ogra_> you can subscribe to packages for which you want to have all bugmail
<sergiusens> ogra_: one more step in the _process_ ;-)
<ogra_> in setup, yes
<asac`> sergiusens: right, what was the rational for not doing it?
<asac`> please remind me :P
<sergiusens> mardy: ogra_ I wonder how the mo files got removed; they were there (I use spanish on my phone now to help with translations)
<ogra_> sigh .. i thought paul disabled the known broken clock test
 * sergiusens never used an os in a different language than english
<ogra_> no image test results at all today :(((
<asac`> really?
<asac`> clock breaks the whole image?
<ogra_> asac`, yes, there is a known issue with the clock
<ogra_> (app)
<asac`> ogra_: but how can that break the whol etesting?
<ogra_> it cant download the test and falls over
<asac`> ogra_: and the whole infra falls over becauuse of that?
<ogra_> phablet-test-setup apparently runs in the install stage
<asac`> can we fix that the tests become availa gain?
<sergiusens> asac`: here's cjwatson's response for that https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06900.html
<ogra_> and pulls in all tests as the first step
<sergiusens> ogra_: clock was updated?
<ogra_> asac`, we'll definitely talk about that in 10min in the meeting, yes
<ogra_> sergiusens, yep, clock-reboot replaces it
 * ogra_ gets meeting coffee
<asac`> sergiusens: ok thanks. seems that didnt take into account that we could have an ubuntu-standard customization tarball that we ship as our default image
 * sergiusens checks jenkins
<sergiusens> asac`: yes; that was how my proposal started
<ogra_> the new unity8 is soooo lovely
<asac`> ogra_: wait, can we not just make the tests available somewhere?
 * ogra_ was totally surprised when the apps properly restarted
<asac`> sergiusens: ok. will talk to folks next week again about this :)
<asac`> thanks!
<ogra_> Saviq, awesome work !!
<Saviq> ogra_, glad, we still need some visual feedback that it restarts
<Saviq> but the plumbing's there
<Saviq> dandrader's work
 * asac` wants that :P
<asac`> sergiusens: thx for checking what append to clock. feels like something we could fix at least to a poinmt that the image tesing doesnt fall over
<asac`> happened
<sergiusens> asac`: that's easy; just do phablet-click-test-setup --click $click per click
<mpt> thanks popey
<asac`> sergiusens: how?
<asac`> sergiusens: we cant taouch infra for now
<cjwatson> asac`: I don't really mind moving some apps to such a custom tarball if it actually exists (which should happen *before* any removal); my reply was because people seemed unaware of the flexibility that click offers and thought that that approach was the only way to have some core apps not show up for carriers
<sergiusens> asac`: well; on infra
<asac`> cjwatson: all right. lets talk next week.
<asac`> sergiusens: cant we fix this without infra stitches?
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I think your reply was good; but I can attest that asac`hasn't read it yet
<asac`> i meann... just put the tests in right place
<cjwatson> asac`: however if you're doing that you should check how things work with regard to people branching the standard custom tarball, since I expect any procedures that exist now will consist of creating one from scratch
<cjwatson> asac`: the above and the linked post are all I have to say on the subject really :)
<asac`> to be clear, if at all, this is a post RTM topic
<cjwatson> as long as people are making intelligent use of the facilities available ...
<ogra_> asac`, dont bother ... it is known, we discussed it in the landing meeting last night and will look at it now too
<ogra_> (the broken test)
<asac`> ogra_: well, we dont have image results
<asac`> thats not good if we can fix this without having to wait for US to wake up, i dont see why we would wait, but *shrug* :P
<ogra_> asac`, right, and we have psivaa in the meeting to take a look for us
 * asac` stays out of micro mode
<asac`> cool
<asac`> seems its covered
<ogra_> right ;)
<ogra_> we'll get results somehow
<sergiusens> ogra_: just do what I said and skip clock
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes, i had expected that plars had set it up that way, since we talked about it and kenw it would fail
<sergiusens> ogra_: how does it fail; with the latest clock app from jenkins I don't see how it's failing to retrieve
<sergiusens> ogra_: unless trunk was changed (rebased) before uploading the click
<ogra_> sergiusens, feelk free to come to the meeting if you like :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: so if you back out the rebase, it should be fine
<sergiusens> ogra_: link?
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/landing-meeting
<nik90> sergiusens: I am afraid that's what happened: trunk was rebased before uploading the click. My fault sry :/
<sergiusens> nik90: no worries
<sergiusens> nik90: I just approved the click
<nik90> sergiusens: however the new clock click package has been uploaded
<nik90> sergiusens: sweet
<vitimiti> Hi
<oSoMoN> pitti, hey, regarding bug #1318008 and webbrowser-app, please see my last comment, not sure how that would be fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1318008 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Core apps .desktop files do not include translated strings" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318008
<oSoMoN> jibel, hey, can you still reproduce bug #1361159 ?
<ubot5> bug 1361159 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webbrowser crashes when playing videos from youtube" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361159
<pitti> oSoMoN: ah, that one has X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain
<pitti> oSoMoN: so I guess the problem there is that unity8 doesn't read that
<pitti> oSoMoN: it's certainly much better to add the  domain rather than statically adding the translatiosn to the .desktop indeed
<pitti> oSoMoN: but from what I heard yesterday, the apps scope is supposed to learn about that
<pitti> oSoMoN: but from what I heard yesterday, the apps scope is supposed to learn about that
<pitti> sorry, -EFOCUS
<oSoMoN> pitti, ok, thanks
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: at conference, very spotty availability, you would be well advised to leave a message rather than just pinging!
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: alright, question: is there a way to chain nested click hooks? What I mean is, I want to execute another hook from within the first click hook. Perhaps via the Exec line, passing on the id, short-id, user and home values?
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: or is there some "correct" way to have a hook defined in a manifest trigger more than one hook?
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: hook Exec commands must be idempotent, so you can just execute some other program if you want
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: if that's not sufficient, best mail me
<cjwatson> bit involved for 3am :)
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: oh right, sorry
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: ah I see, you can have multiple hooks sharing one hook name, then all will execute for that name
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: ah yes, that's what I added that for
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: nice ;)
<ogra_> cjwatson, what are you doing online ? you should be in a bar sipping beer at this time, shouldnt you ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> (or even in a bed)
<cjwatson> I'm in bed waiting for a transition to finish since it's big enough to require manual supervision lest the archive break
<ogra_> heh
<pitti> cjwatson: sounds like a nice sleeping lecture!
<pitti> eek, isn't it like 3 am?
<cjwatson> let's just say that figuring out a certain Launchpad patch is rising up my to-do list
<cjwatson> so that proposed-migration can be atomic
<indra> hi
<ogra_> pitti, so how would i go about your sudo askpass solution in python ? the developer mode needs to land and i somehow need a solution for the package install steps in phablet-config (so i think adding a --password option to it and if thats not suppplied ask interactively for the pw)
<ogra_> i assume wild subprocess calls (which is what i would do) are not really pythonish :)
<pitti> ogra_: you'll need to call sudo through subprocess for sure :)
<ogra_> oh, indeed ... i meant more about getting the PW and dumping it into a /tmp file for ssh_askpass
<pitti> ogra_: you might be able to steal from http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/virt-subproc/adt-virt-ssh#n200 ?
<ogra_> the sudo call is simply needing -S and the env var indeed
<pitti> ogra_: although that's way more shell-ish than necessary, as that whole thing needs to be squeezed through an ssh pipeline
<pitti> ogra_: you should just need a tempfile.NamedTemporaryFile(), write the little shell script with the "echo pwd" into it, os.chmod it executable, and add it to the sudo env
<ogra_> k
<seb128> mpt, what do you mean "the icons should be in color"?
<seb128> on the settings wiki errata section
<seb128> did the design change? I though we were design frozen for rtm?
<mpt> seb128, I mean tiheum should provide some color ones :-)
<seb128> mpt, "some", like for battery, or for every panel?
<mpt> For every panel
<seb128> urg
<mpt> I don’t know whether that’s for RTM or not though
<seb128> who should we ask if that's for rtm?
<seb128> my understanding was that we should stop UI changes and focus on bugs/stability
<mpt> I think all the important designers are in airports/airplanes at the moment
<ogra_> testing airplane mode :P
<mpt> Where do I report bugs on the eBay app? I don’t see it listed at <https://launchpad.net/webapps> or at <https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=ebay>
<popey> dbarth: ^ mpt question
<GridCube> is there a list of recommended hardware? i see in that nexus status google doc that says nexus 4, its that the only supported?
<popey> GridCube: currently the nexus 4 is the main supported phone
<popey> !devices | GridCube
<ubot5> GridCube: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> others are community supported
<ralsina> seb128: I have a very simple but critical bugfix for ubuntu-system-settings I'd love a quick review so I can land it https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1357506
<dbarth> mpt: please file a bug against lp:webapps-core, [ebay] in the bug title
<seb128> ralsina, hey, thanks, approved
<ralsina> seb128: awesome
<seb128> ralsina, kenvandine does regular landing, I guess it's going to be in the next one
<ralsina> seb128: there's one in process by cyphermox
<ralsina> cyphermox: mind piggybacking that branch in your silo?
<seb128> there are a bunch of fixes we can land
<seb128> not sure if we should invalide cyphermox's one to do a proper landing including other things
<seb128> or just land that and do another one
<ralsina> seb128: I leave it in your capable hands to decide that :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mterry, since you said you have some spare cycles, are you going to look at the privacy panel bugs? ;-)
<pitti> mardy: I have a question in https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lp1361608/+merge/232217
<seb128> mterry, hum, settings display that I'm unsing a passphrase unlocking when I'm on swipe, weird
<mpt> Thanks dbarth, reported bug 1362177
<ubot5> bug 1362177 in The Webapps-core project "[eBay] app confusingly suggests that I "Download the app" or "Open in app"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362177
<seb128> mterry, is the canonical storage for that setting in a-s or pam or gsettings?
<mterry> seb128, it's many places!  ;)
<seb128> mterry, :-/
<mterry> seb128, so mostly it's the shadow database
<mterry> seb128, but there is an additional display hint stored in AS for choosing between passcode or passphrase
<seb128> mterry, so the setting is on "passphrase", if I select "swipe" it asks for my passphrase, I enter it and click "unset" and it stays on passphrase, but the lock is actual unlocking on swipe
<mterry> seb128, sounds like AS never updated its PasswordMode property (or we didn't notice it anyway)
<mterry> seb128, the way we switch to swipe is to ask AS to do it for us (it calls passwd -d as root)
<seb128> mterry, hum, changing passphrase and setting doing "swipe" again fixed it
<seb128> -settings
<dbarth> mpt: ok
<mterry> seb128, maybe just a UI bug...
<seb128> yeah
<mterry> seb128, if you can reliably reproduce, that would be hot  :)
<dbarth> mpt: ah, those are quite annoying, but i think oSoMoN has a special trick now
<popey> dbarth: also, it links to ebay.com and not regional ebay sites ☹
<seb128> mterry, can't :/
<oSoMoN> dbarth, no, there’s no magic trick to fix those, usually fixing that involves writing a userscript that suppresses the popup/banner/…
<seb128> mterry, I'm going to keep an eye open for it though
<mterry> seb128, thanks, me too
<mardy> pitti: did you ever see the U1 account translated?
<dbarth> oSoMoN: that userscript is what i wanted to reuse
<pitti> mardy: not that I can remember, but I didn't test very often with German
<pitti> (in the past)
<mardy> pitti: I wrote a comment to the MP; what it fixes is only something which we broke recently; it may be that the U1 plugin needs to have a new bug
<pitti> mardy: ah, ok; the MP looks correct, so landing it is fine (I can file a new bug then)
<oSoMoN> chihchun, I just commented on bug #1362172
<ubot5> bug 1362172 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] 2d context drawed to only first one canvas in one page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362172
<chihchun> err
<chihchun> oSoMoN: thanks
<chihchun> oSoMoN: yes, it work as expected.
<liuxg> jdstrand, ping
<oSoMoN> chihchun, can you please mark the bug invalid then?
<chihchun> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> thanks
<jdstrand> liuxg: hey
<liuxg> jdstrand, i saw your reply on the security bug. thanks!
<chihchun> liuxg: oSoMoN answered the canvas issue at #1362172, it's a typo. :-)
<chihchun> liuxg: I'm Rex, BTW.
<jdstrand> np
<liuxg> jdstrand, who will be responsible for fixing it? SDK team marked it as invalid.
<liuxg> chihchun, could you please send me code and I would like to have a try?
<chihchun> liuxg: just replied the email, the sample is on https://github.com/chihchun/ubuntuwebapp-twocanvas
<jdstrand> liuxg: so, I said the sdk 'could' check the logs for denials. I don't think that fits in with their current priorities (it would be a wishlist bug at most). they need to decide if they want to fix it at some point
<liuxg> jdstrand, the developers may be confused about the errors there.
<liuxg> chihchun, https://pastebin.canonical.com/115967/ this is my code. it seems that you changed it.
<jdstrand> liuxg: documentation is being written to address (it should be posted soon on developer.ubuntu.com aiui)
<mpt> WHOA, I just discovered that the welcome screen slides in BOTH DIRECTIONS
<chihchun> liuxg: same idea, I like to make it easier to understand. It works on RTM branch
<liuxg> jdstrand, I think document may not be enough since the errors are misleading, and developers will guess.
<mpt> Hmm, I can’t get out of the “Emergency Call” screen, that’s not so amazing
<jdstrand> liuxg: I understand your point, and I don't disagree that it would be a nice improvement, which is why I commented in the bug the way I did. the sdk team has to decide how they want to handle it
<ogra_> mpt, actually emergncy call or SIM unlock ?
<liuxg> chihchun, I will have a try on that
<mpt> ogra_, actually emergency call
<chihchun> liuxg: cool
<ogra_> mpt, i noticed that there is an X in the bottom left ... on the PIN screen that you need to tap
<ogra_> not really intuitive
<mpt> I haven’t had the pleasure of encountering that screen
<mpt> Oh, this one <https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183116202/dual_locked_sim.png>
<ogra_> mpt, right
<ogra_> i had a crash today where the session came up with that screen in my face (SIM was unlocked from the crashed session already) ... it took me quite a while to try the X to get out of it
<mpt> reported bug 1362193
<ubot5> bug 1362193 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Can't exit out of emergency call screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362193
<slangasek> asac`: sorry, I'm up but leading the conference off-site today at 8am so not in a position to help - did you find someone else to look at it?  What's the actual package that's blocked and needs unblocked?
<asac`> slangasek: yes, colin unblocked.
<asac`> dont worry about that part
<pmcgowan> jgdx, are you cross building settings app?
<Kaleo> is dpm away today?
<pitti> renatu, salem_: is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/0.1+14.10.20140820-0ubuntu1 something which should be in RTM?
<pitti> my next version on top of that (mark for langpacks) certainly ought to be, but I didn't want to copy it without discussing with you
<pitti> asac`, sil2100: ^ FYI
<tedg> popey, So I have a recoverable error for uDraw, is there some way to mark that so the next version put in the store should get checked? https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/73de570bfb68d49176a67f61d80025dd30b3bbe9
<tsdgeos> who do i have to convince to get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/update_pot and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/messaging-app/update_pot on the phone?
<popey> tedg: define "checked"?
<tedg> popey, I'd say "next time this needs manual review"
<tedg> popey, i.e. put it on the bad list :-)
<popey> tedg: we can leave feedback for the developer and let them know their app is broken.
<popey> from that page I don't understand what the problem with the app is?
<tedg> popey, Ah, okay. Here's one for slatekit-shell as well: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/c039da4850108e8f1daeba1338753d1cc1961800
<cyphermox> seb128: ralsina: I don't mind, if you have other landings to add!
<salem_> pitti, yes, definitely, the sim card stuff is required, but better talk to bfiller as he will manage the apps rtm landings I think.
<tedg> popey, The icon isn't in the package, or not in the path specified.
<popey> ah okay!
<chihchun> liuxg: could you paste the screenshot and the version you are testing?
<chihchun> liuxg: for #1362028
<chihchun> liuxg: err, for bug pad.lv/1362172
<pitti> bfiller: is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/0.1+14.10.20140820-0ubuntu1 something which should be in RTM? my next version on top of that (mark for langpacks) certainly ought to be, but I didn't want to copy it without discussing that previous landing
<pitti> bfiller: if it's ok, I'm happy to copy the source to RTM
<liuxg> chihchun, I just sent you my code. the problem is still there in my place.
<chihchun> liuxg: which version you are using?
<bfiller> pitti: messaging-app 0.1+14.10.20140822~rtm-0ubuntu1 just landed on rtm. probably best if you just push your changes on trunk and we'll pick them up on our next release to rtm
<liuxg> chihchun, do you mean the phone software?
<popey> tedg: i think we have a check for that now, so on update it would be picked up
<chihchun> liuxg: yeap
<tedg> popey, Ah, okay, cool.
<pitti> bfiller: uh, so you already diverged?
<liuxg> chihchun, your software works! my code was based on the template of the HTML 5 from the SDK.
<bfiller> pitti: yes, but we will be converging with trunk on the next release
<popey> tedg: but I'll let both the devs know
<tedg> popey, Perhaps people have an old version of the package installed as well. We can't check that at the UAL level, only work with teh version they have installed.
<popey> ya
<pitti> bfiller: the change I'm interested in has been in trunk for a few days already
<liuxg> chihchun, I think something could be wrong with the template and they conflict
<cyphermox> seb128: have you done another landing for ralsina's fix or should I add it ?
<liuxg> chihchun, please check my code there
<popey> tedg: feel free to ping me any more of these
<pitti> bfiller: so I'm not suwre what you mean by "push to trunk"
<chihchun> liuxg: you have a typo, you create two context from same canvas
<bfiller> pitti: ok, then that will get picked up on our next rtm release which will be based on trunk and not the rtm branch
<tedg> popey, Sure, hopefully we'll get the ability for apport to report on click packages soon so I won't have to :-)
<pitti> bfiller: ah, good; is there any reason to keep an RTM branch in the first place, OOI? just seems to make everyone's life harder?
<chihchun> liuxg: does the `mouseover' hook really works? your test code is not completed, I can not test it
<liuxg> chihchun, my software should be the latest https://pastebin.canonical.com/115978/
<liuxg> chihchun, you may just copy your code there and replace them.
<chihchun> liuxg: ah?
<chihchun> liuxg: you can test my click package or let me test yours
<liuxg> chihchun, the two IDs are not the same. you can remove the onmouse thing there.
<bfiller> pitti: the rtm branch is going away, now that we have the ability to source package copy from ubuntu silos. so we'll just be using trunk. will be much easier, agreed.
<liuxg> chihchun, test my project.
<pitti> bfiller: splendid, thanks
<chihchun> liuxg: I don't have it
<bfiller> pitti: np, it's all been a bit confusing for sure :)
<liuxg> chihchun, you do not have what?
<liuxg> chihchun, I sent my code to your emailbox already.
<popey> tedg: ok, feedback sent
<liuxg> chihchun, you can replace the code inside the "div" with yours. the problem then will happen.
<liuxg> chihchun, you are right. I might make a mistake there.
<chihchun> liuxg: :-)
<liuxg> chihchun, the problem is that the with "drawRect" in the <body> tag
<chihchun> liuxg: missing one "
<tsdgeos> pitti: you were doing phone langpacks? do you know how often do they update?
<chihchun> liuxg: cool.
<tsdgeos> or anyone :D
<pitti> tsdgeos: at the moment I'm updating them manually with some hack; wgrant is working on producing ubuntu-rtm Launchpad exports, then we plan to update them weekly (cron'ed), or manually upon request
<tsdgeos> pitti: ok, because again it happens that i've been tasked with "check some translation stuff"
<pitti> tsdgeos: I can do another update from trunks (people still change/add strings like mad unfortunately)
<tsdgeos> and what's on the phone is outdated :/
<pitti> tsdgeos: well, outdated by one day -- I updated them yesterday :)
<tsdgeos> pitti: correct
<tsdgeos> still outdated :D
<pitti> tsdgeos: note that this won't help for projects which haven't been marked as "use langpacks" yet
<tsdgeos> pitti: uss is in langpack
<tsdgeos> grep says
<tsdgeos> no?
<pitti> for ubuntu, that's system-settings-online-accounts; for RTM, it's additionally unity-scope-click, system-settings, mediascanner, unity8, indicator-network, and messaging-app
<pitti> tsdgeos: yes, but USS in RTM is way behind, and not yet marked :(
<pitti> tsdgeos: so it'll use the old translations in the .debs
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> there goes my testing stamina
<pitti> someone please land current USS in RTM
<pitti> the last 4 ubuntu landings are missing
<pitti> tsdgeos: doing a langpack update now anyway
<pitti> (but it won't be really visible until the above lands)
<pitti> mardy: speaking of which -- any chance you can squeeze X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes into your current uss-online-accounts landing?
<pitti> mardy: seems a bit excessive to do a separate landing just for that
<tsdgeos> pitti: :)
<pitti> mardy: I'll include current trunk translations into the langpacks, so it won't regress
<seb128> cyphermox, check with kenvandine for landings maybe? There are some other changes pending as well
<Nothing_Much> Howdy, is there sound at all for the ubuntu-emulator?
<cyphermox> hmm... my testing is done now
<cyphermox> kenvandine: do you have pending landings now?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i need to do some landings today for sure
<kenvandine> nothing pending right now
<verterok> dobey: Hi! still running ubuntu-touch @ nexus 5?
<verterok> dobey: I'm having problems with the sim card, sometimes it gets detected but I couldn't find a a pattern. do you have the same problem? any ideas on how to fix it?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, haven't been able to the last month
<kenvandine> seb128, jgdx: i just proposed a branch for sim pin lock, but for now I just want to get a CI run
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, did you see my bunch of small fixes?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> been head down :)
<seb128> they are mostly few liners/trival fixes
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i'll look at those in a few
<seb128> jgdx,
<kenvandine> while i wait for this to build
<seb128> jgdx, you might want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/background-header-icon/+merge/232402
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/updates-animations-click/+merge/232368
<jgdx> seb128, k
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/display-translated-names/+merge/232365
<jgdx> seb128, any idea why the about panel's main qml plugin is named storageabout?
<jgdx> doth not maketh sense to me
<seb128> jgdx, because it combine about and a subpanel storage
<seb128> jgdx, it was the first one, naming might have been suboptimal, we never bothered renaming
<jgdx> seb128, right.
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, thanks for the reviews!
<jgdx> seb128, thank you for the fix
<nerochiaro> pitti: since you already looked for the German translations, do you know what are the project names for the "Notifications center" indicator and the calendar/clock indicator ?
<Nothing_Much> Howdy, is there sound at all for the ubuntu-emulator?
 * ogra_ doesnt think so 
<rsalveti> not yet
<Nothing_Much> rsalveti, ogra_, thanks
<Nothing_Much> well does the physical keyboard work on the ubuntu-emulator?
<Nothing_Much> rsalveti and ogra_ ^
<rsalveti> also not yet done, you still need to use the virtual one
<Nothing_Much> ah darn
<Nothing_Much> is it okay to make a temporary ubuntu account to access the ubuntu store on the emulator?
<dobey> verterok: i am using it on n5, yes. but no issues with the sim card not being detected. my phone is totally unlocked straight from google though. i don't know if that matters.
<verterok> dobey: yes, mine too. it happens randomly, sometimes after switching lfight mode on/off it gets detected
<dobey> verterok: only problem i've been having related to the sim, is that for some reason the phone won't switch to LTE when wifi goes away
<verterok> dobey: no LTE here, but I can confirm (when the sim is detected) that it switch to 3g with wifi off
<dobey> weird
<ogra_> Nothing_Much, sure
<dobey> i don't get lte, 3g, or 2g. i just get the empty wifi icon all the time, with no wifi
<dobey> i wonder why that doesn't work :-/
<balloons> jdstrand, ping
<jdstrand> balloons: hey
<balloons> jdstrand, lol, sorry my stupidity.. I thought I found an issue.. The issue was, I'm not root
<jdstrand> ok :)
<davmor2> Hey guys why implement a frontend for orientation lock without a backend? :D
<hackersarchangel> lol
<hackersarchangel> Yeah I noticed that too.
<greyback_> davmor2: backend in progress
<dobey> davmor2: we heard you like locks
<greyback_> I didn't think frontend was visible to users though
<hackersarchangel> it is. Tried it this morning to no success xD
<davmor2> dobey: I don't ToyKeeper likes the locks :)
<davmor2> greyback_: oh it is
<greyback_> davmor2: that should not have happened
<davmor2> greyback_: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-27-190323.png
<greyback_> davmor2: I believe you :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you look at my sim pin branch?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/security_panel/+merge/232440
<kenvandine> jgdx, you can grab the debs from the CI build, but also grab the changes to the qml files in rev 930 :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm testing your modem technologies branch now
<mardy> pitti: yes, it's in there among the other things: https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/master/+merge/232414
<kenvandine> mterry, any thoughts on bug 1361137 ?
<ubot5> bug 1361137 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Resetting PIN/passcode/password lock doesn't work" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361137
<kenvandine> mterry, i have reproduced it on utopic images
<mterry> kenvandine, ugh
<kenvandine> but not consistently
<mterry> kenvandine, not sure
<kenvandine> mterry, i think ogra_ suggested it had something to do with the passwd -d failing?
<mterry> kenvandine, I think that was a misunderstanding
<kenvandine> ok
<mterry> kenvandine, what happens when we switch to swipe is that we ask AccountsService to do the work for us.  It then calls passwd -d as root
<mterry> kenvandine, let me finish up something here, then I can help look at that
<kenvandine> mterry, i'd appreciate it...
<kenvandine> i have no clue how that stuff works :)
<mterry> kenvandine, OK am available
<mterry> kenvandine, let me see what I can do about reproducing
<mterry> kenvandine, should I be doing this with RTM image or utopic?
<mterry> I guess people say it can be reproduced on both
<kenvandine> utopic
<kenvandine> i've not even tried it on rtm
<mterry> kenvandine, well... got it once
<kenvandine> (process:7062): AccountsService-WARNING **: SetPasswordMode call failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: running '/usr/bin/gpasswd' failed: Child process exited with code 3
<kenvandine> mterry, ^^
<mterry> kenvandine, excellent
<mterry> kenvandine, as I recall, the API call to set the password doesn't give any feedback that it failed
<mterry> kenvandine, maybe we should directly call DBus to get that
<mterry> kenvandine, oh no
<mterry> kenvandine, that's ignorable and expected actually, now that I remember
<kenvandine> ok, it didn't actually seem to fail when i saw that
<mterry> kenvandine, calling SetPasswordMode does several things
<mterry> kenvandine, it does passwd -d to delete the shadow entry
<mterry> kenvandine, then it also tries to adjust the groups the user is part of
<mterry> kenvandine, Touch doesn't support modifying groups yet
<mterry> kenvandine, so it will fail at that and fail the call
<mterry> kenvandine, but it still will have done the only thing we cared about -- emptying the password
<mterry> kenvandine, so in our error case, the passwd -d call must be failing somehow, but I'm not sure how that would
<kenvandine> ok... i finally reproduced it again
<kenvandine> i locked with 4 digit passcode
<kenvandine> then
<kenvandine> switched back to swipe
<kenvandine> and entered the wrong passcode
<kenvandine> which gave me an error
<kenvandine> then entered the correct one
<kenvandine> the selector switched to  passphrase
<kenvandine> instead of swipe
<mterry> kenvandine, ok, that's consistent
<kenvandine> and now when it locks i can't unlock it
<kenvandine> the greeter is giving me a login box
<kenvandine> for passphrase
<mterry> kenvandine, so we cleared the password (we thought) then we cleared the display hint that tells us it's a passcode not passphraes
<kenvandine> which isn't raising the keyboard :)
<mterry> kenvandine, whoa no keyboard is werid
<kenvandine> ok... got it up :)
<mterry> kenvandine, you should be able to enter your PIN code
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that worked
<kenvandine> and settings still thinks it's a passphrase
<kenvandine> instead of swipe
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, nice, I had similar issue changing auth type but couldn't reproduce, could you did ;-)
<mterry> kenvandine, yup -- all this is consistent with the AS call failing early
<mterry> seb128, yeah bug 1361137
<ubot5> bug 1361137 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Resetting PIN/passcode/password lock doesn't work" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361137
<seb128> kenvandine, I just tried to reproduce the ui bugs where on wrong password the osk would hide
<mterry> seb128, seems rather unreliable
<seb128> mterry, k
<kenvandine> mterry, and trying to change it to swipe again doesn't let me input the old passphrase
<kenvandine> i can't focus the text input
<mterry> kenvandine, your OSK is weirding out
<kenvandine> the input isn't getting a cursor when i click in it
<mterry> kenvandine, ah OK.  So it must be disabled somehow?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so...
<kenvandine> the previous page still thinks it's passcode
<kenvandine> not passphrase
<kenvandine> but when i go into the lock security page, it's a passphrase
<kenvandine> so some setting is out of sync
<mterry> kenvandine, they both pull from AS
<mterry> kenvandine, can't reproduce!  :(
<mterry> kenvandine, how did you see that AS error message?
<kenvandine> tailing the upstart log
<mterry> kenvandine, oh nice, I thought AS was super-quiet
<mterry> kenvandine, oh hm
<mterry> kenvandine, I have a weird theory maybe
<kenvandine> (process:3303): AccountsService-WARNING **: SetPasswordMode call failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied: Not authorized
<kenvandine> again...
<kenvandine> so.. i rebooted it
<mterry> kenvandine, when you reproduced this, is it right after boot?
<kenvandine> and after rebooting, it said passphrase in both places
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> actually... not long after boot
<mterry> kenvandine, hrm.  No my theory is dumb, ignore it
<kenvandine> mterry, but then trying to switch back to swipe it gave me that perm denied error
<mterry> kenvandine, OK well that looks like the real error we're hitting then
<mterry> kenvandine, we're not authorized to make the call
<mterry> kenvandine, we have a crazy mechanism in place to authorize that call
<mterry> so makes sense I guess
<mterry> kenvandine, you're familiar with policykit, I gather?
<mterry> kenvandine, we don't have a generic policykit agent to prompt the user when a policykit authorization is neede
<mterry> kenvandine, ideally the shell would act as such
<mterry> kenvandine, but anyway.  We haven't really needed it up to now
<mterry> kenvandine, and rather than make a big change like that so close to RTM, what I did was create a baby authorization process that we kick off to authorize just this one call
<mterry> kenvandine, something is going wrong with it
<mterry> kenvandine, some race I guess
<kenvandine> mterry, now that i rebooted, i was able to switch from pass phrase to pass code
<kenvandine> then from pass code to swipe :)
<kenvandine> now i changed it 5 times without reproducing it
<kenvandine> sigh...
<kenvandine> must be racy
<kenvandine> mterry, not really... i know what policykit is, that's about it :)
<mterry> kenvandine, if you look SecurityPrivacy::setPasswordMode() in plugins/security-privacy/securityprivacy.cpp you can see some of the relevant code/comments
<kenvandine> saw the comments
<mterry> kenvandine, it *seems* to nicely wait for the agent to be ready before setting the password mode.  The password mode call is synchronous, so we're unlikely to be killing the agent before it's used
<mterry> kenvandine, maybe the agent is not responding well itself
<mterry> kenvandine, do you happen to know where QProcess output goes?  is it /dev/null by default or merged in with parent's output?
<kenvandine> mterry, sorry, don't know
<mterry> kenvandine, looks like we need to instrument the agent to be more verbose about what's wrong and then catch it again
<mterry> kenvandine, I could totes imagine the agent is crashing or something bad before it can authorize us
<kenvandine> it would be nice to see the output from the helper
<mterry> kenvandine, exactly, that's what I want
<kenvandine> mterry, this is interesting
<kenvandine> i didn't reproduce the same condition again
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> i set the passcode
<kenvandine> then switched back to swipe
<kenvandine> and put in the wrong passcode
<kenvandine> it didn't fail
<kenvandine> and it did switch to swipe
<mterry> kenvandine, that's expected actually...
<mterry> kenvandine, so again this is because the design is whack
<asac`> i installed #9 and got a weird lock screen
<kenvandine> oh... so we can remove locking without the right pass?
<asac`> even though i use PIN to unlock
<mterry> kenvandine, we could fix it, just low priority
<mterry> kenvandine, no you can't, really
<asac`> i get a field where i have to type using full keyboard
<mterry> kenvandine, but if you have authenticated with policykit recently, it remembers that
<mterry> kenvandine, so it doesn't actually check your password
<mterry> kenvandine, the solution is to look and ask policykit if we're authenticated before asking for the password
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> like sudo
<mterry> kenvandine, or don't show the prompt until we are asked is even better
<mterry> kenvandine, but yeah it'll time out eventually or if you reboot
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, i can't reproduce it again
<kenvandine> over 10 times now
<kenvandine> maybe because of the cached auth?
 * kenvandine rebooted to try again
<mterry> kenvandine, yes...  and that would also explain why it seems to happen more on boot.  And confirms the theory it's the agent's fault
<mterry> kenvandine, "killall polkitd" might do same trick faster
<kenvandine> mterry, bingo!
<kenvandine> after setting the passcode
<kenvandine> i killed polkitd
<kenvandine> and then tried switching to swipe, and put in the wrong passcode once
<kenvandine> i got the incorrect pass error
<kenvandine> and tried again
<kenvandine> put in the right one
<kenvandine> and it appeared to work, but switched to passpharse
<kenvandine> pass phrase even :)
<mterry> kenvandine, ooh yes
<mterry> kenvandine, that exact sequence worked for me too
<kenvandine> so just failing once screws it up
<kenvandine> i guess it tries the second attempt without even using the corrected pass?
<kenvandine> just the cached auth
<mterry> kenvandine, hrm
<mterry> kenvandine, just tried again and it seemed to work
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> love it
<mterry> kenvandine, after a reboot, those same steps worked
<mterry> kenvandine, so some component besides AS is involved?
<mterry> maybe I just need to restart USS
<kenvandine> mterry, i can't reproduce it a second time without rebooting either
<kenvandine> but... i can reproduce it reliably with those steps once after booting
<mterry> kenvandine, looks like also if you restart USS
<mterry> kenvandine, that's reliable
<kenvandine> ok
<mterry> phew
<mterry> kenvandine, what a sequence  :)
<mterry> kenvandine, commented in bug
<mterry> kenvandine, needing to restart USS seems like a big clue.  I'm not sure what it means though
<kenvandine>     if (type == oldType && value == oldValue)
<kenvandine> in setSecurity
<kenvandine> any chance on the second try those values match?
<mterry> kenvandine, shouldn't...  oldType is what we're displaying to use (i.e. Passphrase mode)
<elopio> tedg: do you have a minute?
<elopio> we need to pass an argument to the launched app.
<tedg> elopio, Sure, what's up?
<tedg> Why?
<elopio> tedg: in order to launch reminders using the evernote sandbox it receives a -s argument.
<elopio> that works when launching the binary. But with ubuntu-app-launch I don't know what to do
<tedg> So it's asking for an account "evernote" and you want that "evernote" to point to the sandbox instead of the main servers.
<tedg> Can you just change the "evernote" account config?
<tedg> Oh, they're different packages. So make them conflict and install it.
<tedg> They can use the same name.
<elopio> tedg: the problem is not on the accounts. For that we have the evernote-sandbox package.
<elopio> the thing is on reminders, we need it to point to the sandbox servers
<elopio> and ask to online-accounts for the sandbox credentials
<elopio> that's nicely done on the app with an argument.
<kenvandine> seb128, can you review a branch for me?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/security_panel/+merge/232440
<seb128> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> seb128, that's the sim pin lock stuff
<seb128> oh, non trivial then ;-)
<tedg> elopio, envvar?
<kenvandine> unrelated to the other problem :)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you need that review today?
<seb128> I might defer to tomorrow if it's non trivial ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, yes... need it for rtm :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, mind doing some testing on that?
<kenvandine> seb128, i was trying to snag jgdx for it... but he must be afk
<elopio> tedg: that would be less nice, but doable as the argument parsing is done on cpp.
<elopio> tedg: but there will be no way for ubuntu-app-launch to pass arguments? There are some other nice arguments on reminders, and some other apps could use that too.
<tedg> elopio, I don't see anywhere in the QML that references evernote.com or as a string in the binary.
<elopio> passing envvars for everything is not as nice.
<mterry> kenvandine, if I enter a wrong password twice, it seems to be fine
<kenvandine> mterry, interesting
<elopio> tedg: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/main.cpp#L86
<tedg> elopio, We're not creating command line utilities, they're GUI applications. We'll probably support actions in the future, but not arbitrary arguments.
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<kenvandine> seb128, thx :)
<tedg> elopio, yes, but that's not the URL, I think it's getting the URL from the accounts plugin.
<asdfghjk> is there an ETA on when Ubuntu Phones will be available?  Fall 2014 still the target?
<seb128> kenvandine, yw!
<seb128> kenvandine, do you plan a landing today btw? ;-)
<kenvandine> yes
<tedg> elopio, And there's no reason to have both installed, so I think they should just use the same name and reminders doesn't have to know which is installed.
<kenvandine> seb128, but... i'd kind of like to get this branch in it :)
<seb128> :-)
<elopio> tedg: it's really useful to be able to switch from the sandbox to production while testing.
<kenvandine> i can feel pmcgowan staring at me :)
<elopio> if you have to remove and install, that's not so useful.
<taiebot> Hi all do you know if we will be able to change in the music scope to have the albums displayed instead of artist as your local music. Its kinda weird to have random people showing in there
<elopio> also I'm not sure how will it work, because the evernote plugin is installed by default on the phone
<kenvandine> seb128, disclaimer... not everything in that branch has auto pilot tests... and i even added a skip for 2 of the tests that i added in that branch
<elopio> autopkgtests will install the sandbox plugin. I'm not sure if we can uninstall something with autopkg.
<kenvandine> ran into issues getting them working reliably dealing with dual SIM
<kenvandine> so i left the tests there with a skip... i need to go back and figure that out
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<kenvandine> but need to get it landed
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we can iterate then
<kenvandine> at least there is some tests :)
<kenvandine> and CI passes... so YAY!
<elopio> balloons, or mzanetti, or rpadovani: anyone around? We need an alternate way to start the app with the sandbox because ubuntu-app-launch is not passing the -s.
<tedg> elopio, I'm not sure, but it seems odd that autopkg tests are using a remote service at all. I think they need mocks.
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, do you have time to review Wellark's MP? was about to test that too
<elopio> tedg: we use mocks for the majority of tests
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, already did...
<kenvandine> asked for a few fixes
<elopio> tedg: but we also need to test the connection with the real and testing servers.
<balloons> elopio, you are SURE the -s is being passed properly
<balloons> ?
<tedg> elopio, sure, but not in autopkg
<mterry> seb128, regarding left to right and ">" arrows...  Maybe I'm not thinking clearly about how the string would render in RTL, but I think we'd still want the arrows at the edges of the screen, rather than closer to the middle of the screen
<matv1> asdfghjk its up to manufacturers.
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i didn't actually test the apn editor branch  though... busy
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, so testing would be appreciated :)
<seb128> mterry, I though it was usually "icons after text" so "next >" would be "> txen" in rtl
<seb128> mterry, but I'm unsure, I just know went through quite some fixing to use correct icons and order on rtl
<elopio> tedg: yes, autopkg will be the runner. We can select not to run the real server tests while updating a version to the archive, and only run them nighly on the CI dashboard or something like that.
<elopio> but the provisioning and configuration of the test bed will be with autopkg even for the real server tests.
<seb128> mterry, they might even consider steps going the other way I think
<seb128> mterry, e.g "< txen"
<seb128> mterry, because the "next" is on the left on rtl
<elopio> we could tell autopkg to switch the phone to read-write and uninstall the evernote plugin, so that's doable.
<elopio> just not as nice as passing an argument to make the switch.
<mterry> seb128, RTL blows my mind
<seb128> mterry, we see going right as going further, but rtl has next on the left I think ... does that make sense?
<mterry> seb128, is qml RTL-compatible?  Like it swaps all the left/right anchors and such?
<elopio> tedg: also there's this on the API: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Argument/
<elopio> from that I got the impression that passing arguments to change the app behavoir was good.
<elopio> balloons: I'm sure the -s is not being passed properly.
<elopio> I'm sure it works with the binary, not with ubuntu-app-launch.
<tedg> We should totally delete that from the API.
<kenvandine> seb128, Wellark's apneditor branch includes an updated .pot file, should we drop that from the diff?
<seb128> mterry, no idea about that
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<seb128> kenvandine, well, one in a landing is ok
<balloons> elopio, that confused, but I guess you are sure it's a problem. So, how would you like to solve it? Seems obvious to simply pass an argument. Can we fix ubuntu-app-launch?
<tedg> elopio, If it's a test machine you're already going to have to install evernote-sandbox, I don't see the difficulty in removing evernote. The image has to be writable.
<seb128> but usually better to just commit an update manually to trunk after the landing
<kenvandine> Wellark, mind reverting that?
<tedg> elopio, If you want you can make a separate desktop file for sandbox usage, and use that.
<tedg> elopio, Make it install with the sandbox account plugin.
<elopio> tedg: yes, I suppose you are right. The autopkg case would be easy having the two plugins with the same name. It can even clean up afterwards.
<seb128> mterry, I don't know much about the topic, we could wait for bug reports
<elopio> tedg: now, what about the other parameters? Like launching the app in portrait mode on the desktop?
<seb128> mterry, but it feels like the alternate option I proposed could work as well and let the translators be in charge to do what they want
<elopio> I find that nice from reminders main.cpp. And on the QML we won't be able to read an environment variable to decide, I think.
<kenvandine> mterry, any more thoughts on that passcode issue?  i'm really at a loss
<tedg> elopio, On Unity7 you can use desktop file actions for stuff like that. We'll probably (assuming enough time) support that on U8 as well.
<mterry> seb128, true
<mterry> kenvandine, sorry, got distracted by other stuff
<tedg> Been in the plans, just ENOTIME
<kenvandine> me too... :)
<mterry> kenvandine, the two-wrongs-make-a-right behavior is really frustrating
<kenvandine> got stuff i need to land...
<mterry> kenvandine, such a bizarrely narrow window for this problem
<kenvandine> indeed
<elopio> tedg: and what if we are running it on xephyr or xvfb ?
<mterry> kenvandine, I think next step is just instrumenting the heck out of the helper and reproducing
<kenvandine> mterry, just way outside of my expertise... you'd be our best bet on getting a fix for it
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah for sure, I can take this on
<kenvandine> ;)
<tedg> elopio, You have a confusing setup. Please upgrade to a modern display server :-)
<kenvandine> i'd appreciate it...
<tedg> elopio, Not sure what you're saying :-)
<kenvandine> mterry, but i'm happy to help repro/test
<tedg> elopio, If you're running on those you don't need UAL because there's no access control at all. It's the wild west.
<elopio> balloons: I don't know how I would like to solve it. That's why I'm attacking tedg with questions to figure out the best way.
<elopio> tedg: we use virtual buffers so the tests don't steal the input from your machine, and to run on test beds without unity.
<elopio> tedg: so if we are not running unity, we shouldn't launch the apps with ual?
<tedg> elopio, You can, but if you don't have Unity there's not a reason you have to. I'd argue that using the X11 backend isn't really testing them very well.
<tedg> We don't ever expect them to actually run in production with that backend.
<elopio> tedg: we catch most of the errors on X11, because we are not testing the display server, we are testing the functionality of the qml in integration with other services.
<elopio> the reason we have to repeat the tests on the phone is just because we don't have full coverage of everything, so many problems surface only on the dashboard.
<tedg> I think there's confirmation bias there. "we run most of our tests on X11" == "most of the issues we find with our tests are on X11" :-)
<elopio> but that's a separate problem.
<elopio> tedg: no, we run the same tests in X11 and then on the phones.
<elopio> X11 gives us faster feedback.
<tedg> So you find the errors on Mir, but then verify them on X11.
<elopio> sometimes.
<elopio> sometimes we can simulate on X11 the conditions that caused the error on the phone.
<elopio> it's generally not a display issue. It's generally either an issue of the size of the window, or on one of the services the app depends on.
<tedg> Okay, but in general, I'd say you want the apps to run on Mir/Unity, and if that's the case you want UAL.
<tedg> The X11 is just a sideshow in that regard.
<elopio> tedg: I agree. We need to run on X11 because it's what we currently have in the development machines.
<elopio> maybe an alternative would be to install MIR on the testbeds, but not unity.
<elopio> tedg: but so the bottomline of your opinion is that if we need to change the behavior of the app, we should do it on the desktop file?
<tedg> elopio, Yes, for non-production cases. Don't really want apps modifying their own desktop file (not that they could, but in theory).
<elopio> tedg: yes, we can just do it on the fly on the tests, and remove the test desktop when they finish. I think I can get something working on reminders for you to see if you like it.
<elopio> assuming that if I change the exec to evernote -s it will pass the argument.
<elopio> I'll give it a try. Thanks tedg.
<cm-t> :'( I gave my evening to translate some core apps, but lp is having to much errors ;'(
<cm-t> timeouts
<elopio> cm-t: yes, it's bad. I have to retry almost every time I open or submit something.
<elopio> the good part is that it doesn't lose the translations.
<elopio> balloons: do you know if we can pass arguments to the autopkgtests ?
<cm-t> elopio: yes, at least nothing is lost
<balloons> elopio, sure, but that's an odd question.. you mean pass from the runner to the test or ?
<elopio> what's your language cm-t?
<elopio> balloons: yes. I would like to select which tests to run.
<balloons> elopio, you mean autopilot tests yes? if so then yes
<elopio> balloons: lets say that we get a fake evernote server. On MPs and for getting the package updated in the archive, I would like to run the tests with the fake server.
<elopio> but on the dashboard, I would like to run them against sandbox.
<elopio> it would be nice to use adt-run for every case.
<balloons> sure, but I'm not sure if that logic belongs in the runner.. perhaps jenkins, perhaps the test
<cm-t> elopio: [FR-fr]
<elopio> balloons: the one that choses the flags to pass would be jenkins or the tester.
<cm-t> elopio: but i'm not in the ~ubuntu-l10n-fr so it will need a validation (I will send them an email to ask tell them)
<elopio> cm-t: I've just asked to be added to the ~es team so I can review suggestions.
<balloons> elopio, so you would configure jenkins to invoke adt different ways depending on what you want, and the tests should support it
<elopio> now I have to wait 2 weeks while they vote ×_×
<elopio> balloons: I think so, yes.
<elopio> like daily against sandbox, weekly against production, things like that.
<balloons> elopio, so one way to do it is via ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE env var..
<balloons> you can pass a full arg list for AP that way to be whatever you want
<elopio> balloons: I like that.
<elopio> hum, exec: evernote -s doesn't work.
 * balloons notes he's not sure how passing args to autopilot gets you what you want, but :-)
<elopio> balloons: something like adt-run suite ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE='u1-server-url=staging.one.ubuntu.com'
<balloons> yes, but 'u1-server-url=staging.one.ubuntu.com' is passed to autopilot, not the test
<elopio> balloons: ah that's the other part. We have an open bug for autopilot to accept arguments.
<balloons> elopio, :-)
<veebers> elopio: Didn't thomi implement that feature so you could pass arbitary command line args through to the test?
<veebers> elopio: or are you wanting something different?
<elopio> veebers: it's still open: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1266589
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266589 in Autopilot "Pass argument values from autopilot run to the tests" [Undecided,New]
 * veebers looks
<veebers> elopio: does this help?  http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/api/autopilot.html#autopilot.get_test_configuration
 * balloons waves to veebers 
<elopio> veebers: yes!
<balloons> whoa, when did this happen?
 * balloons facepalms
<elopio> veebers coded it, landed it and updated the docs 30 seconds ago.
<veebers> elopio: heh, sorry we should have been more on the ball with updating that bug. thomi implemented it in Malta I believe
<veebers> hey balloons o/
<balloons> ok, so not so old.. just malta
<elopio> balloons: where is the binary for the reminders app that's preinstalled?
<balloons> hey veebers I'm looking at our favorite mp again while I can sneak some time
<balloons> elopio, click contents is your friend
<veebers> balloons: nice, I've been meaning to take a look myself but haven't :-\
<balloons> elopio, /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/reminders for the phone
<veebers> balloons, elopio: on that note. What would the best method of exposing these types of features to yourself and other developers? Would hate to have other features missed
 * balloons notes he has a backlog of 2 posts to make about recent AP additions
<balloons> namely screenshots and subunit
<elopio> veebers: if you started to blog and linked the posts on g+ I would always notice.
<elopio> that's how I know what balloons and pitti are doing.
<veebers> elopio: very good point, I should do that
<balloons> veebers, the mailing list posts the other day made a difference for me
<elopio> the mails to the list like what you did for the subunit file with screenshot will make me read them too.
<balloons> that's a least something
<balloons> I intended to more or less reblog and talk about it
<veebers> balloons: aye, those were features we really wanted to hightlight. Using trv with a subunit result should be nice to use
<elopio> but I already have too many mails, and they almost never have cool new stuff.
<veebers> elopio: right, I wouldn't want to spam the list with minor features/fixes etc.
<elopio> balloons: $ less /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/reminders
<elopio> /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/reminders: No such file or directory
<balloons> elopio, sorry, it's a relative dir
<balloons> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.reminders/
<balloons> or under opt/click
<balloons> for instance, I see /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.reminders/0.5.226/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/reminders
<elopio> balloons: ah, thanks.
<daker> any click dev to see what cause this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8163075/ ?
<daker> cjwatson: any idea ?
<popey> daker: whats the issue?
<daker> popey: ctrl+F : com.canonical.payui
<popey> i still fail to see the problem
<daker> popey: 7 entries
<popey> you specified --all
<popey> dont do that and you wont see 7 entries
<daker> that's what u-s-s does
<popey> why is that a problem?
<popey> over time various versions of that app have been on your device
<daker> and they are not deleted on upgrade ?
<popey> the apps are, yes
<popey> look in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<popey> specifically /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.canonical.payui/
<popey> probably only one in there
<popey> 0.3.14
<daker> no :(
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8163237/
<popey> interesting, i only see one here
<popey> so click isnt cleaning up for you?
<daker> calculator, calendar, music, camera, clock, dropping-letters, filemanager, gallery, reminders etc... all have more than one entry :(
<daker> popey: yes
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1265250
<popey> i have more than one entry for some too
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1265250 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Storage shows same app multiple times" [Low,Confirmed]
<popey> ok, i see.
<daker> popey: comments see attachements
<popey> ah, thought this was familiar
<popey> i filed a dupe
<daker> 315MiB used by apps
<Randy_O> are there any QML ubuntu SDK programmers around?
<hackersarchangel> howdy everyone
<hackersarchangel> who else in here is running Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 5?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-28
<pitti> can someone please review https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messaging-app/i18n-fixes/+merge/232507 ?
<pitti> I'd like to land that and https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/messaging-app/i18n-send/+merge/228941 today
<pitti> (simple i18n fixes)
<vk> Hello?
<vk> Is anyone here?
<vk> I have a problem.I have installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 2013.
<vk> Then,I want to build a driver for my wifi card(using ar9271)
<vk> But,the /lib/modules directory is read only
<vk> what should i do
<RAOF> You can remount it read-write (at your own risk; system-image updates can be surprised by that)
<vk> I tried that ,but it doesn't work
<vk> just "write-protected"
<vk> "mount: cannot remount block device /dev/loop1 read-write, is write-protected"
<vk> can anyone help me?
<[mbm]> check the permissions of the "file" used for the loopback
<dholbach> good morning
<mokmeister> Using the terminal, I cannot "cd ../blah" as autocomplete pushes the .. up against the cd, is there a way to turn autocomplete off?
<mokmeister> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi mokmeister
<mokmeister> how are you this morning dholbach
<mokmeister> It's a nice sunny morning here in Ireland, typical with the kids going back to school today! :)
<dholbach> I'm doing well - thanks... I woke up much too early today, so I decided to go for a run - really beautiful to see the mist rise from the canal in the sunshine this morning
<mokmeister> Ah, the only time to wake up too early is if it's still dark!
<mokmeister> I love waking up early myself, it's a beautiful time of day
<mokmeister> Question: Is there a way (app, terminal) to read the received signal strength for your phone?
<tsdgeos> pitti: ping
<pitti> hey tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> pitti: Send is still not in the pot in messaging-app
<pitti> tsdgeos: right, that branch still needs to land
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/messaging-app/i18n-send/+merge/228941
<tsdgeos> ok
<pitti> it was created 4 weeks ago :/
<pitti> tsdgeos: I also found some more broken strings, sent https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messaging-app/i18n-fixes/+merge/232507 today
<tsdgeos> colour me official confused as to why you rejected mine then
<tsdgeos> but ok
<pitti> it used %1 (correct) for singular, but %s (false) for plural
<pitti> tsdgeos: it would have collided with trunk as that now has a POT updated
<pitti> s/collided/conflicted/
<pitti> and dpm's older MP already has the "Sent" (without conflicts)
<pitti> tsdgeos: I was told it's better to just directly push POT updates to trunk instead of MPs, as merges are notoriously going to conflict on the pot
<pitti> *throws hand in air* all too complicated and slow :(
<pitti> tsdgeos: sorry for the confusion
<zgd> hello
<zgd> Is the ubuntu phone rom is ready for MX4 ?
<popey> zgd: not seen anyone working on one.
<pitti> strawpoll: should apport on RTM file bugs against ubuntu or ubuntu-rtm?
<pitti> ubuntu-rtm would be technically more correct, but it's one more place to subscribe to/look at
<pitti> asac, lool-, seb128, ogra_, jibel ^
<ogra_> i would go for ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, I prefer ubuntu
<seb128> for the same reason we don't track bugs on the upstream projects for settings and some others
<seb128> duplicate lists are not manageable easily
<asac> pitti: ubuntu-rtm is my feel ... does this have implications on error tracker?
<asac> if so we should ensure that that thing can deal with it
<asac> hehe
<asac> well, i dont mind in the end
<pitti> asac: I'm not sure, but it shouldn't
<asac> hmm.
<asac> pitti: guess lets have it report against ubuntu
<asac> i think we have dashboards that also look there that would need changing etc.
<pitti> ok, then we only need to fix base-files to recgonize ubuntu-rtm
<asac> we can still cange it later i guess
<pitti> same as the fix for add-apt-repository (bug 1361213)
<ubot5> bug 1361213 in software-properties (Ubuntu RTM) "LSB release and /etc/os-release still say "Utopic", needs to be RTM" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361213
<pitti> asac: yes, we can
<asac> thought colin said that that issue isnt an issue anymore?
<ogra_> asac, ubuntu-rtm means we need to set up bugtracking for all the packages in LP
<ogra_> i think
<pitti> asac: it is, lsb_release and /etc/os-release are still wrong
<ogra_> pitti, according to colin thats not the issue with add-apt-repo
<pitti> e. g. apport complains that your packages aren't official
<pitti> ogra_: it's not the only issue, yes
<ogra_> pitti, seems there are LP features missing to make add-apt-repo work
<pitti> right, it's apparently necessary but not sufficient
<ogra_> well, he said something like "totally unrelated"
<pitti> but we need a correct /etc/os-release / lsb_release for apport, too
<ogra_> when i asked about lsb
<asac> pitti: can you try to catch colin later today and agree on what really needs doing? I think you having the discussion with him directly is most effective.
<asac> or just do whatever it takes :)
<asac> if you know what it takes
<pitti> asac: right; I'm currently investigating bug 1362496, and that at least needs the os-release fixed
<ubot5> bug 1362496 in apport (Ubuntu RTM) "Recognize ubuntu-rtm as an official release" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362496
<ogra_> pitti, well, just do an rtm only upload for that
<pitti> yes, yes (still testing, though)
<ogra_> :)
<asac> thanks pitti
<pitti> ok, apport is happy with fixed os-release
<pitti> asac, ogra_, cjwatson: I attached a debdiff to review to bug 1362496, but I don't know how to upload it
<ubot5> bug 1362496 in base-files (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "LSB release and /etc/os-release still say "Utopic", needs to be RTM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362496
<asac> dput?
<asac> :)
<asac> lol
<asac> pitti: ppa -> copy-package  if you dont know where the upload queue is i guess
<asac> hehe
<pitti> asac: heh
<ogra_> pitti, commented
<ogra_> just dput to an rtm only silo
<pitti> ogra_: how would that mangle the version? it can't change debian/changelog (that would invalidate my gpg sig)
<ogra_> it doesnt mangle the version
<ogra_> you need to do that
<pitti> I used 7.2ubuntu6rtm1
<ogra_> the version gets mangled during copy from utopic->rtm
<pitti> ~rtm1 is wrong, as it's smaller than utopic's
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/date.html#start
<ogra_> here is the -changes ml
<pitti> no, copying packages doesn't mangle anything
<ogra_> and yes, ~rtm12 is wrong
<ogra_> ~rtm-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> seems that is what is auto-added
<pitti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/000178.html
<pitti> that seems auto-added by the CI train, not by dput or copy-package or anything (that wuold be really wrong and weird)
<ogra_> looks like somenone cant make his mind up ?
<ogra_> i guess as long as the ubuntu revision is higher than whats in ubuntu you are fine
<ogra_> pitti, counter example :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/000191.html
<ogra_> sil2100, Mirv ... do we have a properly defined versioning scheme for rtm ?
<ogra_> seems there are random patterns being used
<sil2100> ogra_: you mean, official versioning?
<pitti> ogra_: either way, the version is determined by the uploader (i. e. the CI train in those cases)
<sil2100> For CI Train?
<ogra_> sil2100, compare teh versioning of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/000178.html to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/000191.html
<sil2100> Yeah, so this is the official one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/000191.html
<ogra_> one puts ~rtm in front, the other appends it
<ogra_> ok
<Mirv> right
<pitti> sil2100: base-files isn't train-ified, so I'd need a direct upload; would 7.2ubuntu6rtm1 be ok?
<sil2100> 13.10.0+14.10.20140819-0ubuntu1~rtm1 <- this I actually do not know where it came from, hm, I could have checked the version before pressing publish
<pitti> 13.10.0+14.10 ??
<sil2100> Yeah, that's normal, but the ~rtm1 appended at the end is not anything we agreed on
 * sil2100 needs to send out an e-mail about the versioning
<ogra_> sergiusens, hey, where is that wikipage about the system-image versioning (i know it exists but cant find it)
<sil2100> pitti: one moment ;)
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, found it, ignore
<sil2100> pitti: not sure about base-files, as it has a bit strange looking versioning... the general scheme needs to be that any new ubuntu release should be higher version-wise than ubuntu-rtm
<pitti> sil2100: right; current utopic has 7.2ubuntu6, so I appended rtm1, so that it's smaller than the next ubuntu upload, but bigger than the curretn RTM version
<pitti> sil2100: which RTM silo could I use for uploading?
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q= -> e. g. silo 020?
<sil2100> pitti: fill in a landing and we'll assign it for you
<pitti> sil2100: ah, ok
<sil2100> CI Train is auto-assigning to free ones ;)
<pitti> sil2100: done (line 61)
<pitti> sil2100: hm, someone filled "base-files" as "additional source packages to land"; is that correct? I don't want to land the one from utopic (that's already in RTM)
<sil2100> pitti: no worries, the additional sources to land need to be filled in even if you do a direct upload to the PPA
<sil2100> pitti: since CI Train needs to know what you want to release through the silo
<pitti> sil2100: ack; sorry for being paranoid, but I suppose that migth be the first upload of that kind
<sil2100> pitti: silo ubuntu-rtm 19 is ready for you :)
<pitti> cheers!
<pitti> now off to configuring apport retracers for RTM..
<pitti> Rejected:
<pitti> Unable to find distroseries: 14.09
<pitti> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<pitti> or not
<pitti> halp
<pitti> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> hmm?
<pitti> Distribution: 14.09
<sil2100> pitti: are you sure you wanted to dput to the ubuntu-rtm silo?
<ogra_> pitti, did you adjust your dput.cf ?
<pitti> dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-019 base-files_7.2ubuntu6rtm1_source.changes
<ogra_> s/ubuntu/ubuntu-rtm/ in the ppa section
<sil2100> pitti: you need ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-019
<ogra_> else it dputs to a regular ubuntu PPA
<sil2100> pitti: and as ogra_ mentioned, a modified dput.cf
<pitti> sil2100: ah, I just copied the PPA isntruction page; thanks!
<sil2100> pitti: yeah, that's still broken... :|
<ogra_> yeah, its still a bit messed up
<sil2100> Not much we can do ourselves to fix that
<sil2100> As it's per what launchpad says
<pitti> what would I put into ~/.dput.cf?
<ogra_> see above ... the normal ppa section
<pitti> the extra /ubuntu-rtm/ in the dput command isn't sufficient?
<ogra_> but with s/ubuntu/ubuntu-rtm/
<pitti> ogra_: there's no hardcoded "ubuntu" in the PPA
<ogra_> oh, nonsense, sorry
<pitti> [ppa]
<pitti> fqdn……………………………………………………= ppa.launchpad.net
<pitti> method………………………………………………= ftp
<pitti> incoming…………………………………………= ~%(ppa)s
<pitti> login…………………………………………………= anonymous
<pitti> I take it fixing the dput command is sufficient
<ogra_> this is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/8167762/
<pitti> ogra_: ah, that's the default
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the ubuntu is the default
<pitti> and there it goes!
<pitti> sil2100, ogra_: thanks for the help; so fixing the dput command to add teh distro is sufficient
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> yw!
<pitti> ogra_: maybe that was fixed in utopic? (you are still on trusty, no?)
<pitti> anyway, all good
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> ok, apport retracers (for LP) now know about RTM, I notified bdmurray for errors.u.c.
<pitti> jibel: do you want to test https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-019/+packages for bug 1362496 (apport failure)?
<ubot5> bug 1362496 in base-files (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "LSB release and /etc/os-release still say "Utopic", needs to be RTM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362496
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> jibel: or want me to? (I already tested with a local build)
<jibel> pitti, that's fine I'll do it
<jgdx> brendand, hey, running[1] on desktop, is that setup accurate? Is that all you need? [1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings#Wi-Fi
<jgdx> I can't get the wifi panel in uss to see my connected wifi network
<brendand> jgdx, 'these instructions were correct at the time of writing' :)
<brendand> jgdx, let me see about updating system-settings and see if it works
<brendand> jgdx, do you have two network indicators?
<jgdx> brendand, thanks. No, I don't.
<vitimiti> Is there a place I should go to if I wanted some examples of good QML applications to learn from them?
<brendand> jgdx, oh - you should definitely get one
<brendand> jgdx, i haven't upgraded utopic in ages though
<brendand> i'm scared to :/
<jgdx> I'm on the bleeding edge – much brave
<jgdx> brendand, but this works for you?
<brendand> jgdx, yeah
<brendand> jgdx, what do you get from initctl start indicator-network?
<jgdx> vitimiti, all the core apps are open source. You could start there. :)
<jgdx> brendand, normal output
<jgdx> but let me do a reboot
<vitimiti> jgdx, thanks
<jgdx> brendand, indicator-network start/running, process 4104
<brendand> jgdx, seems fine
<jgdx> brendand, still just one indicator though :|
<jgdx> vitimiti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<vitimiti> Thank you, jgdx, I found https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps, too
<jgdx> vitimiti, comments might be scarce though. I recommend http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/ too
<vitimiti> Yeah, I already followed that tutorial, I'd like to improve and wanted to see some code from other apps :)
<pitti> can someone please review the trivial fix in https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messaging-app/i18n-fixes/+merge/232507 ?
<jgdx> brendand, do I need any packages besides indicator-network? When I stop indicator-network, I get "Unknown instance". Seems to be it aint started.
<jgdx> s/be/me
<brendand> jgdx, not that i know of. cyphermox would know more
<sergiusens> jgdx: brendand reason for that to happen is dbus session died or you are running it for the "wrong" user
<jgdx> or possibly #1351326
<ogra_> note you can only restart session jobs as session owner ... i.e. phablet user
<jgdx> sergiusens, how do I verify either of them?
<jgdx> this is on the desktop, though
<ogra_> initctl list|grep indicator
<ogra_> see if it is even in the list
<sergiusens> jgdx: don't know about desktop
<jgdx> ogra_, indicator-network stop/waiting
<ogra_> well, then you cant stop it ... obviously
<sergiusens> Unkown instance is what you get when that is the case
<jgdx> yes, but I am trying to start it
<ogra_> well, probably ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<ogra_> if "start indicator-network" doesnt work ...
<jgdx> urfkill was stopped, which made indicator-network die.
<mardy> cjwatson: hi! given an apparmor profile ID, what would be the easiest way to find out where on disk this package resides?
<mardy> cjwatson: I'm speaking of click, if that's not clear :-)
<Mirv> pitti: I've run 'watch only' build for rtm-019 silo, since that's what you'd want to update the status
<jibel> pitti, wrt silo 19 I tested lsb_release and apport. Is there anything else  to verify?
<pitti> jibel: not really, it's not doing much else
<pitti> jibel: thanks!
<jibel> pitti, it all good then.
<jibel> +'s
<pitti> jibel: do you want to sign off at the spreadsheet, or should I?
<pitti> Mirv: ah, thanks
<jibel> pitti, done
<pitti> cool, thanks
<pitti> jibel: image #2? :)
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> so, let's unleash this
<pitti> jibel: oh, I thought it was a typo; we are at #10
<jibel> pitti, 10 on mako is 2 on my other device
<pitti> aah
<pitti> and there ladies and gentlemen, it goes: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/base-files/7.2ubuntu6rtm1
<pitti> and it only took four people, lots of machinery, and some confusion to change 4 lines in two text files :)
<pitti> boiko: hey, how are you?
<pitti> boiko: would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messaging-app/i18n-fixes/+merge/232507 ?
<pitti> boiko: should be simple, but it breaks translatability
<pitti> (and probably also will show bogus if you have more than 1 attachment)
<pitti> boiko: after approval I'd like to land that together with https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/messaging-app/i18n-send/+merge/228941
<boiko> pitti: hi! sure, I'll review in a few minutes, thanks for the branches, btw :)
<Wellark> brendand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1362133
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362133 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Rebooting after disabling wifi leaves wifi in wrong state (enabled but doesn't show networks)" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> can you repro easily?
<Wellark> I would need some quick info when you are in the step "indicator shoes wifi enabled, but no networks"
<brendand> yeah i should be able to
<brendand> i repro'ed it in mako and krillin on utopic and rtm, so it's definitely there!
<brendand> Wellark, hmm so i don't see it in RTM - maybe it was in utopic only
<cwayne> davmor2: heya, do you expect rtm silo 1 to be landing today?
<brendand> cwayne, trello board? https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-nz-thomi-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<Wellark> brendand: just ping me if you see it again
<brendand> davmor2, hey - due date!
<davmor2> cwayne: tested today yes
<cwayne> brendand: yeah ive been watching that, and saw it move back to the queue yesterday, so didnt know if that was expected again today
<cwayne> or if it was actually lookin like it might pass :)
<davmor2> brendand: my bag, added now
<brendand> cwayne, yeah we should try and put updates in there
<Kaleo> anybody knows a simple way to make a screencast from the phone?
<brendand> Wellark, ok repro'd on utopic
<brendand> Wellark, can't in RTM though
<Elleo> Kaleo: I think mirscreencast is the only option at the moment, but it just seems to segfault for me (also as I understand it you need to transcode the output to make it usable)
<Elleo> Kaleo: well, that or pointing a camera at the screen :P
<Elleo> which is what I tend to do
<mardy> anybody knows how to get rid of the signature verification check when installing click packages from phablet-shell?
<Kaleo> Elleo, thanks
<Wellark> brendand: weird.. I would have imagined it being another way around
<pmcgowan> gatox, any luck on your updates changes?
<brendand> Wellark, why? stuff is landing in utopic that isn't in RTM right?
<cwayne> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> cwayne: pong
<gatox> pmcgowan, kind of.... this morning i was FINALLY able to build the thing in the phone.... i'm about to test a branch and propose it and keep working on the other issues, i hope to close a couple of issues today
<cwayne> stgraber: hi, could we get some -custom channels setup for the rtm channels?
<pmcgowan> gatox, great keep e posted and let me know if you need reviews or testing
<gatox> pmcgowan, yes, i'll need that... i'll ping you with MP
<stgraber> cwayne: those are part of a dozen channels I'll be adding today
<cwayne> stgraber: that'd be wonderful, thank you, we need it to test out some of our partner scopes in PES
<brendand> Wellark, what did you want me to do now?
<Wellark> brendand: blag,, I'm stuck in a meeting
<Wellark> if you can't leavve the devide standing for an hour or so, then just continnue on what your are doing
<brendand> Wellark, ok - i'll wait to hear
<brendand> Wellark, no its just my mako, it can sit
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, how is the unitymenumodel stuff implemented is that QML?
<kenvandine> it's available in qml
<pmcgowan> is the impl not qml?
<cjwatson> daker: I have a bug already about GC not working as well as it should
<pitti> boiko: do you have a sec for https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messaging-app/i18n-fixes/+merge/232507 ? (shouldn't take long)
<cjwatson> mardy: I forget if any of the exposed commands are helpful here.  It might be best to instantiate a Click.DB and use get_path from there, after splitting it into package/app/version by hand
<pitti> bfiller: do you plan to release your landing-15 (with messaging-app) soon? if it's blocked by something, could we instead fold in two simple i18n fixes?
<bfiller> pitti: hopefully today, we found issues in our testing yesterday that we are trying to fix
<bfiller> pitti: retesting now so hopeful it will be today
<pitti> bfiller: ah ok, so the existing PPA/build won't be released anyway?
<pitti> bfiller: ack
<bfiller> pitti: we have silo 15 and that will have your changes from trunk in addition to the MR's we are testing. We plan to release the entire silo as soon as its validated
<pitti> bfiller: right, we need that in RTM, too; but I'm concerned about two MPs which haven't landed at all yet
<pitti> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/messaging-app/i18n-send/+merge/228941 (super-simple)
<pitti> bfiller: and https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messaging-app/i18n-fixes/+merge/232507 (simple)
<bfiller> pitti: ah ok, we can add them to the silo then
<pitti> bfiller: the latter isn't approved yet (I've been looking for reviewers all day)
<boiko> pitti: that one looks good, sorry for not checking earlier
<pitti> boiko: no worries, everyone is super-busy
<pitti> boiko: thanks!
<pitti> bfiller: ok, it's approved now ;)
<bfiller> pitti: great, adding to silo 15
<pitti> bfiller: cheers
<pitti> bfiller: you're reconfiguring to re-do the merges/rebuild the packages? or want me to?
<bfiller> pitti: I'm on it
<nik90> Saviq: How does one restart unity8 alone? It keeps freezing on me on devel-proposed.
<pitti> bfiller: cool, thanks for your help!
<nik90> Saviq: The launcher, indicators keep working. I can even launch and switch applications. The dash however stops responding to any input.
<Saviq> nik90, that's unity8-dash
<Saviq> nik90, so you can `restart unity8-dash`
<Saviq> as phablet
<nik90> ah
<nik90> thnx
<seb128> mpt, how would the phone know that you have e.g some clicks that need updating?
<seb128> mpt, I'm trying to understand your "the system should know updates are available without having to check"
<mpt> seb128, the same way it would find out to fix bug 1362518, and the same way it does on PC: by periodically checking for updates in the background.
<ubot5> bug 1362518 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Badge missing from System Settings icon when update is available" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362518
<mpt> You mean that isn’t happening already??
<seb128> mpt, no, it's not
<seb128> mpt, do we have the period defined somewhere?
<seb128> mpt, that's why we do it when opening settings atm btw
<seb128> mpt, so never would be better than "when opening settings" if we have the choice between those for rtm?
<stgraber> cwayne: ok, so only adding -customized for the ubuntu-rtm channels then and skip demo and generic?
<gatox> pmcgowan, hi, i need a review for this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/fixing-progress/+merge/232593 (i'm working on another branches for u-s-s now)
<cwayne> stgraber: i think that's fine for now, it'd be easy enough to add them in the future if they're needed right?
<stgraber> cwayne: yep
<pmcgowan> gatox, I think a branch just landed you will need to merge with ...
<pmcgowan> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-system-settings/cleanups/+merge/227920
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ?^
<gatox> pmcgowan, i just did a merge
<pmcgowan> gatox, ah cool
<kenvandine> yup :)
<cwayne> stgraber: cool, thanks
<pmcgowan> jgdx or kenvandine  can you review that MR for gatox ?
<seb128> gatox, you have changelog conflicts
<kenvandine> gatox, note that hasn't merged in trunk...
<gatox> seb128, no, i already fixed that
<seb128> oh ok
 * seb128 reloads
<kenvandine> boiko, i'm working on the dialpad tones toggle in system settings, using a setting from accounts service
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/dialpad_sounds/+merge/232596
<kenvandine> boiko, let me know what you think, you'd need the dialer-app to use it
<kenvandine> boiko_, did you see what i said about the dialpad sounds setting?
<boiko_> kenvandine: oups, not, sorry, DSL dropped here
<popey> tvoss: what's the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1359866 ?
<kenvandine>  boiko, i'm working on the dialpad tones toggle in system settings, using a setting from accounts service
<kenvandine>  https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/dialpad_sounds/+merge/232596
<kenvandine>  boiko, let me know what you think, you'd need the dialer-app to use it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359866 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Location trust service is not started on image 203" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> tvoss: it's blocking some work nik90 is doing on the clock
<stgraber> asac: we still have a bunch of saucy channels around, can I kill all of those or do we need to keep them around for some reason?
<tvoss> popey, haven't started looking into it
<tvoss> popey, will likely look into it tomorrow
<tvoss> popey, as a workaround: just start the trust-stored skeleton manually
<nik90> tvoss: how does one do that?
<popey> mterry: is the welcome thing with the "3 photos taken" a unity thing or a lightdm thing (i.e. where do I file bugs in that) ?
<stgraber> ogra_: turned off import-image again as I'm adding a bunch of new devices and channels
<tvoss> nik90, start ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored
<mterry> popey, unity8 for the UI, libusermetrics for the datastore or how apps interact with it
<popey> mterry: hmmm, okay, thanks.
<ogra_> stgraber, ok ... i guess that will dealy that build that was just migrating through then
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^^ so dont wait for it
<stgraber> ogra_: the latest ubuntu-rtm image is currently being processed
<nik90> tvoss: ah ok thnx. I just needed that to get the gps coordinates from which I can show the user's location in the clock app.
<ogra_> stgraber, ah, you didnt kil the running one ? great !
<stgraber> nope, just waiting for it to finish now :)
<sil2100> ACK
<asac> stgraber: what was saucy?
<asac> will we keep our phone v1 image?
<kenvandine> boiko, any thoughts on the dialpad sounds setting?
<jgdx> gatox, what happens if the iface you're creating is invalid? I have seen checks for that in other bindings.
<gatox> jgdx_, i can add a isValid...... will do now
<jgdx_> gatox, thanks
<gatox> jgdx_, done
<gatox> seb128, jgdx_ is anyone else having issues to updaate click apps?? on my phone the download of clicks apps never start... i'm trying to look at the download manager logs, but they doesn't seem to be there neither
<seb128> gatox, wfm on wifi
<gatox> seb128, on wifi
<seb128> gatox, you are online right? ;-)
<seb128> k, dunno then
<seb128> never had issues
<gatox> seb128, yes... i'm able to download image updates.. but click updates never starts
<gatox> seb128, ahhh maybe wrong credentials..... i might be using staging credentials
<gatox> so it doesn't say i don't have credentials, but those are invalids for production
<seb128> that should display an error at least :/
<seb128> check with ralsina or dobey I guess?
 * ralsina has nothing to do with that nowadays 
<gatox> seb128, ok.... yes... i'm using staging credentials... let's see if using the proper ones i can download, and i'll check the code for errors for that
<dobey> there's nothing we can do about that right now
<jgdx_> gatox, other than seb's comments, lgtm
<gatox> jgdx_, ack, thanks
<jgdx_> seb128, should I defer my approval til after your issues are adressed?
<gatox> jgdx_, seb128 i'm going to fix that right now
<seb128> jgdx_, would be better
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<jgdx_> cool :)
<dobey> the only way to know if the credentials are valid or not is for an app to try and use them to talk to the service, and respond appropriately. supporting multiple accounts and knowing which is for staging or production, would be quite a big feature
<gatox> seb128, i needed to modify the changelog because i was having issues with building the deb
<seb128> gatox, right, that's a local hack, the CI is going to do the bump so no need to commit that bit
<gatox> dobey, seb128 also, i was planning to use the Setup plugin to open online accounts..... but if i understand correctly, the plugin waits for a click app to trigger that, and is not the case for system updates, right?
<gatox> seb128, jgdx_ changes pushed
<sergiusens> seb128: gatox well the only way that can happen is if you tinker with the system
<jgdx_> gatox, thanks
<sergiusens> so it's not really a breaking end user case
<dobey> gatox: i don't think it has to be a click app, no
<dobey> gatox: the OnlineAccounts.client setup() should be usable from any qml
<jgdx_> bbl
<gatox> doanac, what confuses me was that you need to install in the system a .application file which contains an application_id that is the same as your app
<gatox> doanac, sorry
<gatox> dobey,  what confuses me was that you need to install in the system a .application file which contains an application_id that is the same as your app
<gatox> dobey, and that is only for clicks, right?
<dobey> gatox: i think that is required for clicks. i don't know if that is required for non-clicks.
<gatox> dobey, ok, i'll just check then
<dobey> gatox: i'd say implement the code, and if it doesn't work as expected, e-mail mardy and talk to him in the morning to make it work
<gatox> dobey, ack, sounds reasonable
<dobey> gatox: because, afaik, the current plan for accounts stuff for scopes, i think is to use that same api from c++
<dobey> gatox: you might need a .application file with the app_id as "system-settings" or something, and to use that as the app_id when calling the API
<dobey> or whatever app_id is already being set in system-settings
<dobey> use that
<Wellark> kenvandine: I would rather keep the "asserts" in the apn editor tree
<Wellark> it's just a workaround for QMl's lack of standard assert tooling
<kenvandine> Wellark, ok, from the code comments it sounded like you intended to remove them
<Wellark> kenvandine: yes, like after being ran on production system and no errors being reported :)
<kenvandine> i'd think we do that before landing it :)
<pmcgowan> Wellark, did you push the fix? not seeing anything new in the mr
<Wellark> pmcgowan: working.. on.. it..
<Wellark> had some late design changes..
<mterry> plars, hello!  Do you mind testing silo 009?  It has the unlock fix and some other stuff -- I'd like to confirm it works for you
<mterry> kenvandine, any issues with landing silo 009 that has a ubuntu-system-settings branch in it?
<kenvandine> mterry, none for me... but i think dbarth and alex-abreu are trying to get a landing of settings too
<alex-abreu> right
<alex-abreu> not sure it has a silo though
<kenvandine> mterry, you rebased right?
<kenvandine> just had a landing like an hour ago
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, mterry was in line since yesterday :)
<alex-abreu> :)
<mterry> kenvandine, an hour ago?  Oh I see it's out of sync already
<mterry> kenvandine, will rebiuld
<kenvandine> mterry, sorry... :)
<plars> mterry: sure, I'll give it a try at some point today - but understand I'm not the qa signoff step
<stgraber> ogra_: krillin has now been added to the ubuntu channels
<stgraber> working on the customized channels now
<ogra_> stgraber, wheee, thanks !!
<mterry> plars, yeah this is just for utopic, I don't believe we need the QA bits for that yet
<mterry> RTM is next step
<mterry> kenvandine, no worries  :)
<taiebot> Anyone got a device nearby running 14.10 r 211 or 212 want to see if the bug i trigger is reproducible on another set up. I manage to get unity8 hanging in between two scopes making the device unusable. Do not know if its related to wheather scope or unity8
<stgraber> ogra_, cwayne: all done
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<cwayne> stgraber: awesome, thanks man
<dobey> taiebot: i think it's just unity8 that froze
<taiebot> dobey: is it already reported ?
<dobey> taiebot: i am not using that scope, but unity8 just froze on my n5, after closing the clock app
<dobey> well, it could be a mir issue too, but unity8 was not accepting any further input for me
<taiebot> Well i can still use other apps
<taiebot> dobey: I am having something like this http://i.imgur.com/qm0xgMR.png and i can still use the terminal app normaly but unity8 is not responding to any touch
<dobey> taiebot: yes, like i said, unity8 is frozen :)
<asac> stgraber: amazing, thx sir!
<asac> ogra_: do we use same drop location approach for custom tarball?
<asac> just curious
<ogra_> dunno :)
<asac> ogra_: lol
<asac> ok
<ogra_> asac, thats between cwayne and stgraber
<asac> ok i assume we did something consistent there
<asac> guess will find out soon :)
<dobey> taiebot: i saw it freeze once while switching scopes a few images ago, but i haven't seen a reliable method of reproducing the problem. not sure what's going on
<taiebot> dobey: I can trigger everytime but i am not sure it will be reproducible by someone else and I do not really want to wipe my phone to see if it is reproducible on a fresh install.
<dobey> taiebot: how exactly do you trigger it reliably? if you can, please file a bug describing how
<taiebot> By doing a set of steps but it involves quite a few so it is likely that people will never manage to reproduce. Will report it and see.
<hackersarchangel> howdy everyone.
<taiebot> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-home/+bug/1362769 i am not sure it will be reproducible but let see.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362769 in unity-scope-home (Ubuntu) "Phone can hang in between two scopes making it unusable" [Undecided,New]
<hackersarchangel> I have a question in regards to my APN settings. I’m able to make phone calls, but I can’t send SMS.
<hackersarchangel> Was working with Wellark the other night and he was saying that my Sprint SIM was generating a lot of contexts in the GSRP file.
<hackersarchangel> Trying to convert my APN information over, and I’m having some confusion in regards to what I put into the file. Some of it is pretty straightforward, just not sure how to specify different types within the context like “default,mms,internet”
<hackersarchangel> so any advice I can get would be appreciated :)
<Wellark> awe_: i got that ofono gprs file from hackersarchangel
<danilos> Elleo, hi, how would I go about asking for ubuntu-keyboard-serbian package to be included in the default image?
<Wellark> hackersarchangel: right now can't help you
<Wellark> too busy :(
<hackersarchangel> I understand, I was just mentioning that you had taken the time to help me the other night :)
<awe_> Wellark, hackersarchangel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1362695
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362695 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Duplicate Sprint APNs provisioned due to new bearer attribute" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hackersarchangel> Gotcha. So is there anything you would like me to try? I can delete all the extra provisioning and see if that takes hold.
<kenvandine> mterry, yay... a fix for bug 1361137
<ubot5> bug 1361137 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Resetting PIN/passcode/password lock doesn't work" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361137
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah that took a bit longer than I wanted
 * kenvandine anxiously awaits CI to get debs :)
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks a ton for fixing it!
<pmcgowan> bah it failed kenvandine  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/fixing-progress/+merge/232593
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ah... that CI failure is 2 revs behind the latest
<kenvandine> maybe gatox already fixed it
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, why would CI run on an outdated rev?
<gatox> pmcgowan, what do i need to do?? kenvandine i already fixed what seb128 mentioned there
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, CI was already running on rev 955
<kenvandine> gatox, not sure... look at that failure to see if it might be related to something you changed since 955
<kenvandine> and hope you've already fixed it :)
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> that looks like a transient error
<gatox> kenvandine,there are 5 tests failing it seems
<hackersarchangel> Also I noticed on my Nexus 5 it is turning the screen off during boot up, so I’m going to look around at startup and see if I can figure out what is triggering that.
<hackersarchangel> Because that would be nice to have all the time.
<dobey> eh?
<kenvandine> gatox, the shell crashed, i think
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8171720/
<kenvandine> gatox, ^^
<dobey> hackersarchangel: if you're referring to the backlight issue, it is not being turned off at any point during boot, for me at least
<hackersarchangel> dobey: it is for me.
<hackersarchangel> It generally does when the Ubuntu logo is spinning. Once I turn the screen on though it stays on.
<dobey> hackersarchangel: the backlight stays on during that time. it just has low brightness until you turn the screen on, it seems
<hackersarchangel> No no
<hackersarchangel> I mean it seriously looks off.
<hackersarchangel> I can tell the difference.
<hackersarchangel> It would have to be so low as to appear to be off.
<dobey> it's pretty low, if you are in a well lit room, it might appear to be off. but if you turn the phone and look at the screen from an angle closer to the edge, you'll see it's still on
<dobey> at least, that's what i see here, and i don't see why it'd be different for you
<jdstrand> oh, 'lock when idle'! :)
<hackersarchangel> I did this in a dark room.
<hackersarchangel> No light just to make sure I wasn’t imagining it.
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah :-D
<hackersarchangel> never mind, I just rebooted. I guess I was sleepy.
<hackersarchangel> and thought it was off.
<hackersarchangel> Sigh,
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so a bunch of tests unrelated to his change failed?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yeah, unity8 crashed
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, but CI should still be running on his latest revision
<kenvandine> hopefully that'll pass
<hackersarchangel> I was having that issue earlier, ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and that solved it.
<hackersarchangel> Did a bunch of language updates and unity8 updates and it worked after a reboot.
<hackersarchangel> maybe it was an older package flagged as an update?
<hackersarchangel> Hmmm. Removed all the other provisioned items and still unable to send an SMS message. But I can still call people. So weird, unless calling is agnostic of APN’s.
 * kenvandine goes to eat... bbiab
<hackersarchangel> Noticing that it’s not selecting cellular data, so I’ll have to double my APN settings, write them down on hard copy. What would I need to grab from *#*#3282#*#* to make sure I’m pulling the right info?
<hackersarchangel> I was looking up create-internet-context but I’m not sure if that is totally necessary or if that would even work.
<jdstrand> nice, dekko is working for me again (0.2.5) and works on cell data
<popey> jdstrand: do you use it for your canonical mail?
<jdstrand> popey: 'kinda'
<popey> hah
<jdstrand> popey: I don't use gmail so I haven't had mail on my device for a long time
<jdstrand> popey: but back before I started dogfooding touch over a year ago, I would use k9 mail
<popey> oh you're a mutt fanboy aren't you? ☻
<jdstrand> popey: actually, I am not. I used to be, but I like to clearly see new mail and with mutt I would miss things
<jdstrand> popey: so I setup a second 'mobile' account with procmail rules to exclude sensitive mail
<jdstrand> popey: (eg, the mobile account won't get LP email or embargoed mail)
<jdstrand> that is what I used with k9 last year and what I can use now with dekko
<jdstrand> yay!
<SturmFlut> What is the current state of the Ubuntu SDK? Which version of Ubuntu on the Desktop and which image version on the phone should I use? I tried a couple of combinations today and couldn't get my webapp running on the phone.
 * dobey wonders how to get data working again on his n5
<SturmFlut> The Qt Creator plugin for Ubuntu Touch webapps creates a .desktop file which calls "webapp-container" binary with the right arguments. On the desktop it works, but the "webapp-container" binary on the phone seems to be a completely different thing. It doesn't accept any of the command line parameters the version on my desktop does.
<SturmFlut> Which I don't really understand, since the webapp-container package is installed in exactly the same version on both platforms
<SturmFlut> webapp-container_0.23+14.10.20140826-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb versus webapp-container_0.23+14.10.20140826-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<mterry> kenvandine, USS is in sync for RTM right?
<ajalkane> Is Qt5's GridLayout QML component not available in Ubuntu Touch or am I making some stupid error? I've done "import QtQuick.Layouts 1.1" but getting error creating the component.
<ajalkane> I was previously using "Grid" component, but "GridLayout" has some useful stuff so I tried using it.
<SturmFlut> ajalkane: There seems to be a GridLayout in /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/QtQuick/Layouts/plugins.qmltypes on my
<SturmFlut> phone
<pmcgowan> mterry, as far as I know it is yes
<mterry> pmcgowan, cool
<SturmFlut> ajalkane: exports: ["QtQuick.Layouts/GridLayout 1.0"]
<SturmFlut> ajalkane: Don't know if it helps
<ajalkane> SturmFlut: thanks, might very well help! I tried with 1.1, so let's see
<ajalkane> Unforunately didn't seem to help. And the error message is too vague to make sense of: QQmlComponent: Component is not ready
<ajalkane> PopupUtils.open(): Failed to create the popup object.
<SturmFlut> Sadly I'm completely new to QML
<ajalkane> Aye, no problems. It's a good pointer you provided anyway, it seems like it should work judging by that
<dobey> ajalkane: are you on 14.04? and is that component only available on qt 5.3?
<SturmFlut> ajalkane: Do you use Qt Creator to run the application on the phone? Does it work?
<ajalkane> SturmFlut: I'm running on desktop (14.04) so it's of course possible I need to install something extra - though I doubt it, as I should have the SDK repo
<SturmFlut> ajalkane: Okay, thanks for the info. I am trying to run things on my phone and can't get it working.
<ajalkane> Yeah I saw your problem. Unfortunately I don't have any experience with web apps :(
<dobey> SturmFlut: what is the exact error you get?
<SturmFlut> dobey: When I create a webapp using Qt Creator, it puts something like the following line in the generated .desktop file
<SturmFlut> dobey: Exec=webapp-container --enable-back-forward --store-session-cookies --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.DKB.com/* http://m.DKB.com %u
<dobey> SturmFlut: yes, but what is the error?
<SturmFlut> dobey: The webapp-container binary on my Ubuntu 14.10 desktop accepts all those arguments and everything works fine
<SturmFlut> dobey: But the webapp-container binary on the phone doesn't even know those arguments
<dobey> SturmFlut: please pastebin the exact error output
<ajalkane> SturmFlut: have you tried running that Exec line from terminal?
<SturmFlut> ajalkane: Yes
<ajalkane> SturmFlut: what does it output in terminal then?
<SturmFlut> moment
<ajalkane> well, omit the %u parameter when running it
<SturmFlut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8172387/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8172394/
<SturmFlut> The command is installed in exactly the same version on both devices, but the output of "webapp-container --help" is completely different and webapp-container on the phone claims that it doesn't know most of the arguments
<ajalkane> SturmFlut: yeah looks like they're totally different versions
<dobey> SturmFlut: the phone is contained, you can't run it directly
<dobey> s/contained/confined/
<dobey> SturmFlut: did you build a click package and get it installed on the phone with qtcraetor?
<SturmFlut> dobey: Yes, i built it manually, copied it to the phone via adb push and installed it manually. The automatic deployment via Qt Creator didn't work.
<SturmFlut> dobey: I got a new Icon for my webapp in the launcher, but when I click on it nothing happens
<SturmFlut> s/click/press/
<SturmFlut> Is the output of webapp-container supposed to be so different on both devices?
<SturmFlut> webapp-container --help i mean
<dobey> SturmFlut: i think that's a result of how confinement works maybe. not sure.
<dobey> SturmFlut: i think you need to remove the %u from the end of the Exec line in the .desktop file
<SturmFlut> dobey: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<ajalkane> Doubt that will solve the problem
<ajalkane> The command is complaining about all the other parameters also
<dobey> you can't run webapp-container directly on the command line
<dobey> on the phone
<ajalkane> Though those other errors might be warnings only so perhaps it will run
<ajalkane> Anyway, I'm gone sleeping. Good luck!
<SturmFlut> dobey: You're right. I just tried it with some native apps, like messaging-app, they all give completely different output on the desktop than on the phone when started with --help. Interesting.
<SturmFlut> ajalkane: Good night
<dobey> SturmFlut: to run an app from the command line on the phone, you need to run "ubuntu-app-launch $app_triplet"
<dobey> $app_triplet is like com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.2 for example. you need the same triplet for your app
<dobey> anyway, need to go now.
<SturmFlut> dobey: Thanks a lot. Now i have more things to try.
<SturmFlut> dobey: I got it, and I'm not proud about the solution
<SturmFlut> dobey: Apparently you're not allowed to uses uppercase letters and/or spaces in the app name
<SturmFlut> dobey: Qt Creator will allow it during project creation, but it completely screws up everything else
<Bray90820_> Is ubuntu touch being developed for x86 chipset or only arm
<angelo__> Anyone around to help??
<angelo__> Anyone around to help??
<matv1> angelo_ help with what?
<angelo__> install ubuntu 14 lt on a mobile pc. I keep getting an error
<matv1> angelo_ ubuntu lts 14.04 desktop you mean?
<angelo__> yes sorry I am very new to this.
<matv1> angelo_ no problem. Except this channel is specifically for Ubuntu touch
<matv1> Ubuntu touch is at this point still different from Ubuntu desktop
<matv1> I think you are better off asking your question on the askubuntu website
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-29
<Elleo> danilo_: I've got an MR proposed for it to be added to the ubuntu touch seed already, so as soon as that's accepted it should become part of the default image :)
<liuxg> I am now trying to develop a location sample app. though I have set the location policy in the app, however, I still cannot get the location on Nexus 4. what could be the problem for it?
<hackersarchangel> Hey I just realized something. Am I able to take my apn-conf.xml from Android and move to the Ubuntu Touch install and have it use that instead of the GPRS file??
 * hackersarchangel is editing his gprs file and hoping that he will get SMS working properly...
<hackersarchangel> question: when I do a ./list-contexts is protocol in reference to IPv4/6 or that supposed to be something else like ‘sms'
<garyc> Im having issue after enabling USB debugging step, then reboot.  The nexus 10 stays at the google X flashing sign.. I'm trying to load ubuntu on it.. Anyone have any ideas?  thanks
<hackersarchangel> have you actually loaded it on there yet?
<garyc> no
<hackersarchangel> better yet, what have you done thus far?
<garyc> that was the next step
<garyc> was following these steps
<hackersarchangel> ok cool because if I can follow along with what you was doing that will help me understand where/what/why/how etc.
<garyc> just finished these steps
<garyc> Accept the terms of unlocking displayed on the Android device. Reboot the device to Android as follows: $ fastboot reboot
<garyc> Now I'm stuck
<hackersarchangel> try doing a hard power down.
<garyc> ro.product.name=mantaray ro.build.id=JWR66V ro.product.device=manta # ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
<hackersarchangel> so power button+volDown is usually it on a nexus
<hackersarchangel> in my experience
<garyc> ok.. now I'm at a robot on back
<garyc> belly open
<garyc> really
<hackersarchangel> with a ! on it?
<garyc> no
<hackersarchangel> recovery?
<garyc> 12 green square buttons
<hackersarchangel> sounds like recovery
<hackersarchangel> hmmm
<hackersarchangel> one second
<garyc> by selecting volume I can get to an option for recovery
<garyc> toggle volume give me  Recovery,start,restart boot loader,poweroff
<garyc> I think I have to press power to select option.. I will await your reply
<hackersarchangel> start, power button
<hackersarchangel> so select start, that *should* start Android
<hackersarchangel> actually!
<hackersarchangel> wait.
<hackersarchangel> what guide are you following?
<garyc> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<hackersarchangel> ok.
<hackersarchangel> One second.
<garyc> I'm at  end of "Unlock the Android device"
<hackersarchangel> so the last command was “sudo fast boot oem unlock” correcy?
<hackersarchangel> **correct
<garyc> Reboot the device to Android as follows: $ fastboot reboot
<hackersarchangel> also you did back up your data and such correct?
<garyc> new machine.. no data on it
<garyc> Just un boxed it
<hackersarchangel> well yeah but I mean that was the step you just did was “sudo fastboot oem unlock” then the “fastboot reboot"
<garyc> yes
<hackersarchangel> ok, just double checking
<garyc> then stuck after reboot
<hackersarchangel> I’d hate to offer advice and have it go badly.
<hackersarchangel> Well that’s not to worry, you haven’t toasted it
<garyc> the lock state says unlocked
<hackersarchangel> awesome
<garyc> maybe recovery
<garyc> start does not work, restart boot loader does nothing
<hackersarchangel> well that is where you are at is the recovery
<garyc> ah
<hackersarchangel> wait, no it sounds like you are at bootladed
<hackersarchangel> **bootloader
<hackersarchangel> :P
<hackersarchangel> sorry, long day
<hackersarchangel> type in adb list-devices
<hackersarchangel> type in adb devices
<hackersarchangel> correction
<garyc> adb devices returns nothing
<hackersarchangel> ok.
<garyc> empty
<hackersarchangel> right.
<garyc> Thats when I started the chat
<hackersarchangel> ok.
<garyc> irc
<hackersarchangel> yep
<hackersarchangel> ok what are all the options? I don’t have my phone handy atm
<garyc>  Recovery,start,restart boot loader,power off    Its a tablet.. I'm sure you knew that though
<hackersarchangel> yep
<hackersarchangel> Nexus 10?
<hackersarchangel> so “manta”
<hackersarchangel> try recovery
<garyc> ok.. selected recovery.. now I have a !
<garyc> in belly
<hackersarchangel> hang on
<garyc> ok
<hackersarchangel> press volume down
<hackersarchangel> does it show a menu?
<garyc> not now
<hackersarchangel> ok
<hackersarchangel> press and hold power, then volume up
<hackersarchangel> that should make a menu appear
<garyc> When I press power + Vol..  I get an option menu to select via the vol button
<hackersarchangel> awesome, select reboot
<hackersarchangel> that will force a reboot to happen, and we will either get kicked into Android or be forced to try alternate measures.
<garyc> oops  no reboot
<garyc> restart bootloader
<hackersarchangel> ….
<hackersarchangel> so what options do you have displayed? you should one labeled “reboot system now”
<garyc> came back to same menu after selection
<garyc> robot on back no "!"
<hackersarchangel> ....
<hackersarchangel> dangit.
<garyc> just start options,etc
<hackersarchangel> right.
<hackersarchangel> ok so select recovery
<garyc> selecting it..
<hackersarchangel> and press power+volume up
<hackersarchangel> and then select wipe data/factory reset
<garyc> so, select recovery, by pressing power button.. Then repress power+vol up
<hackersarchangel> well do that first bit
<hackersarchangel> then press and hold power button and volume up like before
<garyc> i keep seeing google in white letters
<hackersarchangel> google in white letters? does that flash or disappear at all
<hackersarchangel> and are you seeing a padlock that is unlocked underneath it?
<garyc> disappear
<hackersarchangel> Ok and are you seeing the Android boot animation or still just the Google in white?
<garyc> yes lock
<hackersarchangel> is it closed/open?
<garyc> blinks then repeats
<garyc> closed
<hackersarchangel> ...
<hackersarchangel> then the unlock failed.
<hackersarchangel> fantastic.
<garyc> if I let go its back to animation X
<hackersarchangel> oh!
<hackersarchangel> let go dude
<hackersarchangel> just let it boot
<garyc> Just a blinking X
<hackersarchangel> although it does sound like the unlock failed, but I want to see if the blasted thing will boot at this point.
<garyc> Sorry to be a pain.
<hackersarchangel> No its fine dude
<hackersarchangel> these things happen
<hackersarchangel> all I’m doing is trying to sort out my APN stuff so I can get SMS working
<hackersarchangel> on my end
<garyc> sounds like fun
<hackersarchangel> Let’s give the tablet a minute to try loading
<garyc> I do have the debug cable connected.
<hackersarchangel> but if it doesn’t, then do a hard reset (Vol-Down+Power)
<hackersarchangel> that shouldn’t affect it
<garyc> ok
<garyc> I do this kind of stuff from the bottom up.. Build u-boot, kernel, os, drivers, etc for devices all the time.. So, I'm use to stuff like this
<hackersarchangel> ah.
<hackersarchangel> Well I would say go ahead and try to unlock the boot loader again, start from that.
<hackersarchangel> But first do a factory reset if it won’t load at all
<garyc> I only dabbled with adb and fast boot with nvidia devices many years ago
<hackersarchangel> and see if it even loads at all after you do that.
<hackersarchangel> Although I’m guessing you already checked out Android yes?
<garyc> i saw a downloading sceen
<garyc> then went to X animation
<hackersarchangel> sounds like it did the reset then, but I’m not sure without seeing it
<hackersarchangel> Look up factory reset for the Nexus 10, follow that and do a reset, then try to unlock the bootloader.
<garyc> while holding button it said downloading do not reset.. Then I let go of the button
<garyc> ok
<hackersarchangel> ok so letting go of the button wouldn’t have hurt it
<hackersarchangel> but I’m just thinking practically that it would be best to just start from the beginning, and try again
<hackersarchangel> sometimes that’s what get’s it rocking and rolling
<hackersarchangel> ok so I’m having an issue here.
<hackersarchangel> I’m gonna try something else
<hackersarchangel> but every time I restart ofono it replaces my gprs file
<garyc> ok
<garyc> press and hold power.. but press vol up..  when in ! robot mode.  I see menu now
<hackersarchangel> ok, do factory reset/data wipe
<garyc> nice OMG question..  no,no,no,no,no,Yes wipe data.. Love that
<hackersarchangel> Lol right?
<hackersarchangel> it’s pretty unny
<hackersarchangel> funny**
<garyc> yep
<garyc> I can relate to it
<garyc> lots of E: Failed to mount /cache,etc..
<garyc> I would assume thats because I never booted it up
<hackersarchangel> right
<garyc> no back to selection screen
<garyc> reboot ssystem now
<hackersarchangel> try that...
<garyc> Data wipe clean
<hackersarchangel> hit data wipe clean
<hackersarchangel> then reboot
<garyc> back to welcome screen
<garyc> finally
<garyc> thanks
<garyc> Anything special I need to do to install ubuntu
<hackersarchangel> just restart into the boot loader and try unlocking it again
<hackersarchangel> see if it flips out
<garyc> fastboot status - OKAYoem unlocked already
<hackersarchangel> awesome.
<hackersarchangel> adb devices
<hackersarchangel> is it listed?
<garyc> no
<hackersarchangel> figures.
<hackersarchangel> do a reboot
<garyc> maybe unplug cable
<hackersarchangel> nope just reboot it and get it to android
<garyc> restart bootloader
<hackersarchangel> no restart system
<garyc> ok.. press and hold power button to turn off then on again
<hackersarchangel> alternately if you have a terminal open just do “fast boot reboot"
<hackersarchangel> fastboot reboot
<hackersarchangel> there
<garyc> ok.. it blinked..
<garyc> It booted
<garyc> sweet
<hackersarchangel> AWESOME
<hackersarchangel> now you can finish the guide you was following :D
<garyc> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<hackersarchangel> so go forth and godspeed
<garyc> thanks allot dude
<hackersarchangel> not a problem
<garyc> Do you work for google
<hackersarchangel> glad I could lend a hand :)
<hackersarchangel> I wish.
<hackersarchangel> No
<garyc> I work for Oracle..
<hackersarchangel> Everything I just helped you with is readily available information
<garyc> In java team
<hackersarchangel> dude.
<hackersarchangel> That’s pretty epic.
<garyc> thanks again
<hackersarchangel> no biggie.
<garyc> have a good night or day
<hackersarchangel> Once you get it loaded you’ll have to let us know
<hackersarchangel> it’s almost midnight here
<garyc> mid west US
<hackersarchangel> yep
<garyc> CA here
<hackersarchangel> ah cool
<hackersarchangel> let me guess: Palo Alto xD
<hackersarchangel> kidding
<hackersarchangel> don’t need to know
<garyc> Los gatos
<hackersarchangel> ah
<garyc> I end up putting linux on almost all my devices.. test java on
<hackersarchangel> makes sense
<garyc> Thanks aloof hackerarchangel!!!!   Ubuntu is up and running.. Thinks its a phone.. But thats ok
<hackersarchangel> lol that’s awesome
<hackersarchangel> it’s going to think that for awhile I think because it’s still not RTM software
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks for doing the pinunlock dialog the while back!
<Wellark> wiring it now
<Wellark> except from having a nervous breakdown on this gmenumodel stuff, it ooks good
<dholbach> good morning
<Wellark> mzanetti: umm.. did you test the popup dialog?
<mzanetti> Wellark: yes. there are tests for the popup dialog, and also the lockscreen uses it if
<mzanetti> Wellark: not saying that its impossible that there are still bugs in there. but at least it should be there and work for the most
<Wellark> mzanetti: have you tried the dialog inside a snap decision?
<Wellark> a.k.a. Notification
<mzanetti> oh, no.. I didn't
<mzanetti> is the notification still above?
<Wellark> dunno
<Wellark> probably
<Wellark> can't see anything
<mzanetti> I see
<Wellark> the dialog is created, but not visible
<Wellark> I will try without PopupUtlis
<Wellark> *utils
<mzanetti> that's what it uses internally
<mzanetti> ah, without
<mzanetti> sorry, misread
<Wellark> will just slam a Dialog on top of the Lockscreen
<Wellark> let's see if it works
<Wellark> mzanetti: argh.. the UITK dialog component is trying to do something too fancy
<mzanetti> ok...
<Wellark> just slamming a black rectangle over the Lockscreen works just fine
<mzanetti> Wellark: ok... still use the method shoInfoPopup()
<mzanetti> Wellark: I'll fix it internally
<Wellark> mzanetti: sure.
<Wellark> mzanetti: I will hack something ugly up which works and then you can make it beautiful
<mzanetti> Wellark: what I mean is that you shouldn't write your own dialog stuff
<mzanetti> Wellark: still use the method I prepared for you
<mzanetti> even if it doesn't work
<mzanetti> I'll fix it today
<Wellark> mzanetti: where's the fun in that? :)
<Wellark> mzanetti: lp:~unity-api-team/unity8/dual_sim_pin_unlock
<Wellark> mzanetti: see the FIXME in qml/Components/Lockscreen.qml
<ogra_> pitti, not sure you noticed, but we had to roll back the base-files change
<pitti> ogra_: yes, I noticed
<ogra_> CI infra isnt ready
<pitti> there was a long discussion in #udevel with infinity this morning
<ogra_> ah, k
 * ogra_ hadnt seen the backlog yet
<pitti> he said that we shoudl leave /etc/os-release deliberately wrong, and instead find everythign which needs a correct os-release and hardcode values there (apport, add-apt-repository, etc.)
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> fun ... since we have so much time left :P
<pitti> -1 day?
<ogra_> but i guess he is right
<pitti> well, I disagree, but as the current reality (base-files revert) is against me, I guess I'll instead upload a hardcoded apport fork then
<ogra_> well, what has to be fixed has to be fixed ...
<pitti> and we leave add-apt-repository (and whatever else that breaks) broken
<pitti> as apparently RTM is only a short-lived shim until utopic, and not something permanent?
<ogra_> we identified that pull-lp-source (which is used by phablet-click-test-setup i think) doesnt support somethiong like --dist
<pitti> right now it's very hard to tell for a program whether it runs on RTM/14.09 or ubuntu/utopic
<ogra_> sergio has a fix for phablet-click-test-setup itself to support other distros ... but pull-lp-source would need fixing too ... in tests that got paul to at least have the provisioning working, but i dont know if he tried a full test run to identify all possible other issues
<pitti> ogra_: fixing for which case? os-release saying utopic or 14.09?
<ogra_> 14.09
<ogra_> utopic works currently :)
<pitti> ogra_: hm, but like that pull-lp-source etc. would pull ubuntu/utopic stuff
<ogra_> (since tools simply assume that)
<pitti> which is not really "working", it's wrong
<ogra_> yeah :(
<ogra_> well, it works as long as the distros have not diverged
<pitti> so it may be differently broken with "utopic", but that's not os-release's fault
<ogra_> by luck
<pitti> but if we rely on that we don't need RTM in the first place :)
 * ogra_ gets meeting coffee ...
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> phablet-config:130:1: E302 expected 2 blank lines, found 1
<ogra_> phablet-config:153:72: E502 the backslash is redundant between brackets
<ogra_> pep8 and me will never be friends ...
<seb128> mpt, hey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Notification?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-notifications.png ... the text on the top should use the normal font for label right?
<seb128> (seems like somebody made the current version use large text for some reason, asking before changing that)
<mpt> seb128, well spotted, it should be the normal size
<mpt> And it looks like that is another list of apps with unrounded icons
<mpt> like the list of Updates used to be
<mpt> seb128, is the API for showing an app icon a case of “-7. The obvious use is wrong”? <http://sweng.the-davies.net/Home/rustys-api-design-manifesto>
<seb128> mpt, ok, I can fix that as well while I'm doing changes
<seb128> mpt, no, I think the API is fine, somebody set explicitly the "iconFrame" property there, that name is weird though
<seb128> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-standard.html
<seb128> "Show or hide the frame around the icon"
<seb128> that doesn't mention that it makes the icon ubuntushaped or rectangular
<mzanetti> Wellark: hey, set min and max pin length
<seb128> but it does
<mzanetti> Wellark: 4 and 8 I guess that is
<mzanetti> Wellark: that influences the distance of the dots being painted
<Wellark> mzanetti: they are being set
<Wellark> coming from the backend
<Wellark> depend on the code being aske
<Wellark> *asked
<mzanetti> ah... I just tried with sd-example-simunlock.py
<Wellark> mzanetti: I can't repro that weird  black screen anymore
<mzanetti> in that case it seems to be unset
<Wellark> mzanetti: yep.
<Wellark> mzanetti: I've tried just about anything with sd-example-simunlock.py
<mpt> seb128, yeah, I’d call that “The obvious use is wrong” … You shouldn’t have to remember to put the frame around the icon just because it happens to be an app icon
<seb128> mpt, well, the frame is on by default
<Wellark> mzanetti: let's see if it's present on the phone
<Wellark> there is still the irritating thin of seeing a little of black background when firing the pinunlock snap decision
<seb128> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1362547 is a bit confusing btw, the description speaks of badges which seems to not match the title?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362547 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Updates" icon not highlighted when updates are available" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> seb128, ah, ok … Still, seems like giving an app icon the correct shape is something that should happen at a lower level, but never mind
<seb128> mpt, yeah, not sure what is an "app icon" compared to an "icon", e.g we don't have a flag saying that the icons present apps in this context
<mpt> seb128, resummarized
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mpt> (I was being too non-specific about the particular variety of highlight)
<mpt> seb128, surely Ubuntu can tell whether an icon is an app icon by whether/where it is inside the click package.
<seb128> mpt, clicks can ship artwork/other content than app icons
<seb128> but yeah, I guess we could try to be smarter about those things
<seb128> we currently aren't
<seb128> one step at the time...
 * mpt discovers a bug in Windows Phone … where’s their bug tracker?
<Wellark> mzanetti: actually come to think of it
<Wellark> that black screen might actually be unity8 crashing on the GMenuModel c++ code
<Wellark> while trying to load the pin unlock UI
<mzanetti> Wellark: may I push to your branch?
<Wellark> mzanetti: sure!
<mzanetti> Wellark: btw. you have unwanted tags in that branch
<mzanetti> Wellark: so I've pushed. now it should work
<Wellark> mzanetti: I also figured out what's that little black thing that shows above the unlock dialog for a short while when it's first opened
<mzanetti> not sure what you mean tbh
<Wellark> mzanetti: it was a clean branch from lp:unity...
<mzanetti> Wellark: yeah... we had an incident yesterday that we merged those tags with trunk
<Wellark> mzanetti: the base notification dialog shows for a little while just before the Loader is finished to load the pin unlock UI
<mzanetti> right, yeah
<Wellark> not really a good way around it
<Wellark> but let's hope we can get rid of the pinunlock dialog as a snap decision after the RTM
<Wellark> that will fix it for good.
<mzanetti> Wellark: use this script on your branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8177093/
<Wellark> mzanetti: that's not the srcript included in unity8 source tree?
<mzanetti> is it? dunno
<mzanetti> Wellark: so in any case, your showInfoPopup() problem should be gone. please let me know if there's still issues with it
<Wellark> mzanetti: I think the error text size is too big
<mzanetti> Wellark: hmm... you mean for localization? probably
<Wellark> mzanetti: well, it's quite big for plain English, too :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: that is by design though
<Wellark> mzanetti: the script only found
<Wellark> Deleting ./7.85+14.10.20140428.2-0ubuntu1
<Wellark> Deleting ./0.1.16
<mzanetti> yep
<danilos> Elleo, all: now that ubuntu-keyboard builds ubuntu-keyboard-serbian binary package as well, how do I get that included into the default ubuntu image?
<mzanetti> Wellark: I noticed the 0.1.16 one
<Wellark> mzanetti: I stripped the LP branch also
<mzanetti> Wellark: perfect
<mzanetti> thanks
<Wellark> mzanetti: the dialog does not wrap text properly
<mzanetti> oh
 * mzanetti looks
<Wellark> or let's say.. it does not wrap.
<Wellark> mzanetti: could you also tune down the opacity of the background
<Wellark> it's almost black
<Wellark> or is it from the Dialog ?
<mzanetti> Wellark: hmmm. looks fine here: http://i.imgur.com/r8QY2lg.png
<danilos> Elleo, I guess I need to propose a change to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch-meta/utopic-proposed, but I am sure there's a process involved in accepting packages into system image
<mzanetti> Wellark: it doesn't wrap the title... yes... but that's internally in the dialog :/
<mzanetti> Wellark: do you need a longer title?
<Wellark> mzanetti: http://imgur.com/JBOjWP3
<Wellark> I'm not setting title
<mzanetti> huh
<danilos> ogra_, hi, I see you recently committed to ubuntu-touch-meta so you must know: how do I get ubuntu-keyboard-serbian package included in the touch meta packages?
<Wellark> mzanetti: that's all text
<Wellark> title is ""
<mzanetti> Wellark: ah
<mzanetti> your text contains \n
<mzanetti> which tells the label to not wrap because you know it better
<mzanetti> and you should use the title :P
<Wellark> mzanetti: well how do I have sections then?
<mzanetti> title, text
<Wellark> mzanetti: I need the text to be splitted in two parts
<Wellark> <p> ?
<mzanetti> I think that will break the wrapping too
<mzanetti> as soon as you control the wrapping yourself, you have to do it yourself completely
<Wellark> stupid QML...
<Wellark> I don't want to control wrapping... I want hypertext
<mzanetti> Wellark: you can try...
<Wellark> mzanetti: is the dialog forced to richtext?
<mzanetti> don't think so... but not entirely sure
<mzanetti> Wellark: I guess I can change it though to have 3 sections
<Wellark> mzanetti: just slam a QtWebkit item there and I will send you valid HTML
<Wellark> deal?
<mzanetti> no dude
<mzanetti> not happening :D
<Wellark> you have no idea how painful it is for me to push data trhough the freaking GAction, GMenuModel madness..
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok..
<Wellark> let's see now
<mzanetti> Wellark: I guess I have an idea how painful it is to go through the G stuff :D
<Wellark> mzanetti: actually
<mzanetti> Wellark: you ok with showInfoPopup(string, string, string) ?
<Wellark> I have a great idea
 * mzanetti holds breath
<Wellark> just slam a ColumnLayout to the widget
<Wellark> and slam some JS
<Wellark> to split every "\n" separated parts of the text
<Wellark> and place them into each individual TextItems or whatever
<mzanetti> mhm
<Wellark> so each of them will wrap individually
<Wellark> that's the easiest thing to do
<Wellark> actully I can do it
<Wellark> let me do it
<Wellark> yes yes yes
<mzanetti> I guess I'd prefer to have 3 Labels controlled
<mzanetti> and you split it before feeding the lockscreen
<Wellark> mzanetti: and what if we need 4 ?
<mzanetti> Wellark: we don't
<mzanetti> Wellark: keep in mind that this popup is used for the pinlock too
<Wellark> you germans are always so un-imaginative
<mzanetti> its not just there for you only
<Wellark> ;)
<Wellark> let me check the spec
<Wellark> or the closest thing to a spec
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok.. I could probably manage with a title + 3 lines of text
<Wellark> separate text items that is
<Wellark> which all wrap
<Wellark> although, may I point out that this sucks in multiple levels :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: well... IMO we should stick with the 2 we have
<mzanetti> a title and the text
<mzanetti> letting the dialog wrap it
<mzanetti> i.e. there is only that on page 16 here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1VajNkWbBH61iVixXJAmOvNGiG__GWQTMXGNOZijXWJw/edit#
<mzanetti> but I can see that there's other specs which don't line up
<Wellark> mzanetti: there is one with four sections in page 18
<mzanetti> I see one with 3
<mzanetti> but none with 4... anyways
<Wellark> oh, well.. let's say it would be a corner case we can ignore
<Elleo> danilos: I've got an MR proposed for it to be added to the ubuntu touch seed already, so as soon as that's accepted it should become part of the default image :)
<Wellark> if you honestly get your self to a point where you have entered the puk code (+ 2 SIMS per puk round and those simms have to match) it does not matter what the phone tells you
<mzanetti> Wellark: I still think we should stick with the default Dialog
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok. let's do that
<mzanetti> which has a title and a text.
<Wellark> mzanetti: the design might hunt as down later
<Wellark> but anyway
<mzanetti> Wellark: I'm sure they wont
<mzanetti> Wellark: I had to hunt them for 2 months now to get even to this stage
<Wellark> mzanetti: I think I will just keep the "\n" in the strings and strip them on the unity8 side
<mzanetti> Wellark: ok... but keep that inside the Notification/ code
<mzanetti> Wellark: because otehrwise you might break mterry's Lockscreen stuff
<Wellark> so we can do formatting later if necessary without hosing up the indicator translations
<Wellark> mzanetti: sure thing
<Wellark> I will do the processing inside NotificationMessageFactory.qml
<mzanetti> perfect
<Wellark> mzanetti: I will finish this up and then do a quick check that my strings match that greeter "design"
<Wellark> although as you said that is just one of the many specs
<Wellark> but until somebody tells me to change the strings, the greeter spec is as good as any
<danilos> Elleo, oh, cool, thanks :)
<Wellark> mzanetti: you sure you don't want to give me a QtWebkit item there? ;)
<Wellark> I could push the css also over dbus
<Wellark> and GActions
<Wellark> oh! maybe I do REST
<mzanetti> you're insane
<mzanetti> :D
<Wellark> mzanetti: if I don't see the completely black screen during my testing I will declare the relevant bug fixed
<mzanetti> :)
<Wellark> I actually were messing around with the snapdecision menumodel before which basically could make the QMenuModel stuff crash
<Wellark> or something
<Wellark> which would end with black screen when unity8 crashes
<Wellark> mzanetti: I modified the sd-example-pinunlock.py bombard unity8 with all sorts of crap
<Wellark> and could not repro
<mpt> seb128, I reported bug 1363015 on the icon issue
<ubot5> bug 1363015 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "App icons require shaping at every callsite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363015
<nik90> tvoss: ping
<mpt> The first time I start the phone after flashing it, I get a semi-transparent notification bubble at the welcome screen complaining about a storage device. Anyone know what package that bug should be filed under?
<Wellark> mzanetti: argh.. I need to quickly implement equavalent of QString::arg() in c++11 variadict templates
<Wellark> mpt: did you repartition?
<Wellark> mpt: it that is a certain dual sim phone
<mpt> Wellark, no, and no :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: I assume you have good reasons to reimplement that...
<jibel> mpt, ciborium
<Wellark> mpt: how frozen are the strings in this doc?
<Wellark> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1VajNkWbBH61iVixXJAmOvNGiG__GWQTMXGNOZijXWJw/edit#
<Wellark> page 18 for example.
<Wellark> some of the strings talk about network provider and others service provider
<Wellark> + those "Sorry, incorrect PUK" etc. won't work nicely if the user cancels the dialog and comes back again
<Wellark> I mean the flow might start with the dialog
<Wellark> reminding the user about the SIM getting blocked after one more attempt
<mpt> thanks jibel, I’ve added that to the Avengers page <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers?action=diff&rev2=47&rev1=46>
<Wellark> mpt: may I just use my own judgement?
<kickinz1> Hi!
<kickinz1> I would like to test ubuntu touch on an emulator
<kickinz1> I've installe ubuntu-emulator, like on this page:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<kickinz1> So I got arm version. I'm looking at x86 version: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/generic_x86/
<kickinz1> How can I get this or a trusty one, if still not available, with ubuntu-emulator create?
<davmor2> kickinz1: sudo ubuntu-emulator create --arch=i386 myinstance
<davmor2> kickinz1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator documented here
<kickinz1> I will get > 203 revision?
<kickinz1> right now I got : 	ubuntu=20140821.1,device=20140811.1,version=203
<davmor2> ah right sorry
<kickinz1> tried that but : unknown flag `arch'
<davmor2> rsalveti:  will be your best bet when his is available I guess
<kickinz1> So I did without arch, and got arm version, that is very slow eve on a good machine (i7 8 cores, 16GB RAM), emulating arm cortex-a9 hurts ;)
<Wellark> mzanetti: instead of plain html over GMenuModel I've now decided to go with small Domain Specific Language which utilizes schemas written in JSON and there is a variadict template based solution to crunch that data into pluggable QML framework that does text rendering
<Wellark> so that I can have the <br> working
<Wellark> mzanetti: http://i.imgur.com/p1QwRj6.png
<mzanetti> Wellark: dude, you allright?
<mzanetti> :D
<Wellark> mzanetti: yes. that's from yesterday or something
<daker> mzanetti: dash looked 4 times this week :( not sure how to reproduce it
<mzanetti> daker: I think we have someone to look after it now...
<daker> mzanetti: ok
<kenvandine> gatox, i tried to land your fixing-progress branch last night, but had some troubles when testing it
<kenvandine> gatox, i had an image update available, from 212 to 213
<gatox> kenvandine, what happened?
<kenvandine> gatox, which it prompted me to do... i chose install & restart, which rebooted the phone without updating
<kenvandine> so the second time i tried to click not now and get some logs
<kenvandine> but that button didn't respond
<kenvandine> so i tried again... and same thing
<kenvandine> it was very late, so i just removed it from the silo and rebuilt so i could land a critical bug fix
<kenvandine> gatox, on the 3rd try, it did actually update after restarting
<gatox> kenvandine, ack.... although i don't see how that is related to this branch
<kenvandine> but twice it just rebooted
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i thought it might be more of a system-image problem
<kenvandine> but wasn't sure
<kenvandine> so to be safe i held your's back
<gatox> kenvandine, yep... i think so, because this code only affects clicks after installing and image update before showing that the update is available
<kenvandine> gatox, how can i force it to find system updates to test with?
<kenvandine> like real updates, so it should install on restart?
<kenvandine> downgrade a rev?
<gatox> kenvandine, modify this file: /etc/system-image/channel.ini and change the version number there..... reboot to be safe that system-image detects it and done
<kenvandine> cool
<gatox> kenvandine, that's how i have been doing it, it's faster than downgrade
<kenvandine> gatox, do i need to change the ubuntu or device versions?
<kenvandine> or just the version (image #)
<gatox> Kebabfish, just version
<kenvandine> lol
<Kebabfish> ok, ty :p
<kenvandine> gatox, ok... it seems to work fine
<kenvandine> i wish i knew what was going on last night
<gatox> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> gatox, i'll get that in a silo today
<gatox> kenvandine, i'm trying to finish maybe 2 more branches today
<kenvandine> ok
<clusterboy> Q: Currently running utopic on Nexus 7 -> What can I do to get WPA2 *Enterprise* WiFi?  devel? proposed? SOL?
<pmcgowan> gatox, do you have an updated branch for that AC check? wondering if jgdx could help there
<gatox> pmcgowan, i'm reworking on that branch, with the latest changes that were made on updates
<pmcgowan> gatox, oh great, hopefully can land today
<kenvandine> gatox, is bug 1325629 on your todo list?
<ubot5> bug 1325629 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "After an app update is installed the main panel still shows update available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325629
<kenvandine> it isn't assigned to you, but i'd think you'd be best to fix it
<gatox> kenvandine, no, i'm working in the battery thing first
<pmcgowan> yeah that one is annoying
<gatox> kenvandine, pmcgowan and i'm leaving for vacations for 2 weeks starting on monday
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, can you help figure out why CI failed on Wellark  MR
<kenvandine> gatox, mind if i assign that to you?
<pmcgowan> gatox, oh man
<kenvandine> ok
 * pmcgowan cries a little
 * kenvandine cries a lot :)
<kenvandine> seb128, do you think you could look at bug 1325629?
<ubot5> bug 1325629 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "After an app update is installed the main panel still shows update available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325629
<seb128> kenvandine, gatox is looked at update bugs
<seb128> oh
<seb128> just read backlog
<seb128> shrug
<kenvandine> hehe...
<seb128> I've no idea about that stack
<seb128> between clicks and system image services
<kenvandine> i figure you've looked at that code more than anyone else :)
<kenvandine> ok
<gatox> seb128, pmcgowan i'll try to finish the battery branch and some ui improves from design today
<pmcgowan> gatox, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, in fact it might just be a method to call or something
<seb128> kenvandine, I can try having a look on monday
<kenvandine> seb128, i'd appreciate it :)
<kenvandine> yeah... or a signal to listen for in the main page
<kenvandine> it might be simple
<kenvandine> seb128, this is puzzling, look at the about panel
<kenvandine> see the divider about Storage?
<kenvandine> it doesn't have the same margins as the other dividers
<kenvandine> i guess that's an sdk thing right?
<kenvandine> probably intentional
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't see that
<seb128> they all go from left to right
<kenvandine> really?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> well, in the storage subpage
<seb128> or?
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> in the about page
<kenvandine> right above the storage item
<seb128> which line?
<seb128> it goes from left to right here
<kenvandine> the dividers that are including in the list items have a margin
<kenvandine> but the ListItem.ThinDivider touches the sides
<kenvandine> ListItem.Divider that is
<kenvandine> line 121 in about/PageComponent.qml
<seb128> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/divider.png
<kenvandine> oh!
<seb128> kenvandine, or I don't understand what you describe
<kenvandine> try it on the device ;)
<seb128> well, same
<seb128> there is serial/IMEI before
<kenvandine> the lines don't touch the sides...
<seb128> but same look
<seb128> they do for me
 * kenvandine takes a screenshot
<kenvandine> what's the command to take a screenshot of the device?
<jgdx> phablet-screenshot foo.png
<kenvandine> http://people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/dividers.png
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/device.png
<seb128> kenvandine, mine is r209 with updated toolkit by dist-upgrade
<seb128> so should be current
<seb128> kenvandine, yours is locally hacked, right?
<kenvandine> nope...
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I wonder why I don't have a phone number at the top
<seb128> I've a SIM/valid number in that phone
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> you should then
<kenvandine> seb128, which device
<kenvandine> ?
<jgdx> https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/show-ip-and-mac/+merge/232487 is up
<kenvandine> jgdx, awesome
<kenvandine> i'll review it
<jgdx> kenvandine, having issues styling the textinput
<seb128> kenvandine, it's written on the screenshot :p
<kenvandine> seb128, so it looks right on krillin... not on mako
<jgdx> kenvandine, saw you did a great job on that in callfowarding. Care to help?
<seb128> kenvandine, weeeird
<kenvandine> seb128, your's is a desktop :)
<seb128> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/device.png ?
<kenvandine> sorry, missed that one :)
<seb128> kenvandine, or you didn't see the url, I copied it around the time you gave yours
 * jgdx -> lunch, relocating
<kenvandine> seb128, ah... so it looks right for me on that device too
<kenvandine> not on mako though
<seb128> kenvandine, :/
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> we didn't change that code for ages
<kenvandine> yeah... odd!
<seb128> and it's just a column of listitems
<seb128> I blame the toolkit
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> so there was a toolkit landing a couple days ago
<kenvandine> maybe that isn't in rtm yet
<kenvandine> what image rev is your's?
<kenvandine> mine is 5
<kenvandine> so just built
<kenvandine> nm... clearly the diff is on mako :)
<seb128> kenvandine, no, my image is 209
<seb128> I didn't try switching channel yet
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> try updating to latest utopic
<seb128> I dist-upgraded this morning though (since image updates seems to be discontinued)
<kenvandine> ah
<seb128> desktop runs current utopic as well
<seb128> kenvandine, is your krilin displaying a phone number?
<kenvandine> no...
<seb128> great
<kenvandine> but i don't have a SIM in the first slot
<seb128> I feel less alone :p
<seb128> I do
<kenvandine> jgdx, did i see a branch at some point that handled dual sim for phone numbers on the about panel?
<kenvandine> oh right... he's afk :)
<nik90_> tvoss: ping
<cm-t_> Hi, i try to report an issue, but don't know where
<cm-t_> I tryed launchpad, but i don't find a project to attach the bug
<dobey_> cm-t_: report what issue?
<cm-t_> translation issue dobey_ (sry on the phone, slow to write)
<cm-t_> The french translation, but could be others
<cm-t_> IFor example
<dobey> ubuntu-translations is the project for translations
<cm-t_> The copy/paste little popup, some bottom panel, or the unity8 dash at the sentence 'get new app on the store..'
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+filebug
<cm-t_> Those places are translated with too long traduction
<cm-t_> The translator or not aware about that or no shirt word
<cm-t_> need A rethink
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, any thoughts on the APN branch? love to see that landing
<kenvandine> i am looking at the tests now
<kenvandine> i watched the videos of the test failures
<kenvandine> they are all tests that switch to the APN editor
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> instead of carrier selection
<cm-t_> dobey: are you sure it's a translation bug, and not design? if there are no shirter word in a lanhuage, the issu is more about design, no?
<cm-t_> shorter
<dobey> cm-t_: not necessarily, no
<dobey> cm-t_: anyway, ubuntu-translations is the place to file issues with translations. if they're determined to be further issues, they'll get moved around appropriately
<cm-t_> OK, thank dobey
<dobey> Tassadar: hi, is the hammerhead build broken? i'm not seeing any image updates available.
<Tassadar> not enough free space on the server
<Tassadar> will fix
<Tassadar> hmm, actually might have been something else
<Tassadar> but once one build failed, it left temp files in place, which then caused all other builds to fail because they didn't have the space
<Tassadar> I have to add try/finally thing to always delete the temp folders
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, found the problem with the apneditor autopilot tests
<kenvandine> Wellark, your branch changes the carrierSelector item from a ItemSelector to an OptionSelector
<kenvandine> Wellark, but didn't change the autopilot tests to match
<kenvandine> it looks for an item with objectName=carrierSelector and type ItemSelector
<kenvandine> Wellark, there are actually 5 tests that would be broken from this, but 2 of them are skipped... but please fix the type for all 5
<dobey> cwayne: do you have working lte/3g on n5 with ubuntu?
<kenvandine> Wellark, easy to reproduce by running the autopilot tests on the desktop
<cwayne> dobey: 3g, lte isnt supported i dont think
<dobey> cwayne: oh, well lte used to work for me, around the malta sprint timeframe
<dobey> cwayne: do you have t-mo us as provider?
<pmcgowan> thanks kenvandine
<cwayne> dobey: yea
<dobey> cwayne: weird. i am getting no data on either my n5 or n4
<Wellark> kenvandine: ok. thanks!
<Wellark> I'll try
<Wellark> kenvandine: the OptionSelector just looks so much better :)
<kenvandine> Wellark, no problem
<kenvandine> Wellark, agreed :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, the apn database stuff changed since malta, wonder if that screwed it up, but you would have seen that weeks ago
<kenvandine> so leave it as an OptionSelector
<kenvandine> just fix the tests
<dobey> pmcgowan: yes, i've been having this issue for some time now
<Wellark> kenvandine: if you find your self wondering "wth, was that dude thinking when writing this code"
<kenvandine> Wellark, i do wish the apneditor branch had tests for the new functionality :)
<Wellark> kenvandine: well.. http://i.imgur.com/p1QwRj6.png
<Wellark> kenvandine: we have a working item post RTM
<kenvandine> Wellark, haha :)
<Wellark> to fix the testing story around NM, Ofono, URfkill, Bluez..
<Wellark> instead of going with half-assed mocks (no pun) we want to do something that goes deeper
<Wellark> kernel / test plugins for the actual services
<kenvandine> Wellark, well that is a different type of testing... the mocks are useful to some level
<kenvandine> but we do need integration testing as well
<Wellark> kenvandine: majority of stuff we do are shallow dbus wrappers with some brains on top
<kenvandine> Wellark, back to those asserts, what does "throw" do in qml?
<Wellark> so, getting a meaningful coverage and test harness really calls for integration level testing
<Wellark> at least for majority of my components :)
<Wellark> kenvandine: they actually don't do anything fatal
<Wellark> they just print a nasty error when they hit the JS Engine top level
<kenvandine> right... so for things like ofono, we can safely use dbusmock to mock the well known dbus api for ofono
<Wellark> with file names, line numbers, etc
<Wellark> kenvandine: it's too broad to be mocked in sufficient level
<Wellark> just take a look under ofono /doc
<kenvandine> that's probably nicer than console.error then... i like line numbers :)
<Wellark> for example, I've been using ofono-phonesim as development aid
<Wellark> provides nice way of testing different scenarios
<kenvandine> Wellark, a considerable amount of ofono is readily available from a dbusmock template
<kenvandine> Wellark, yeah, i do too
<Wellark> yes, templates
<Wellark> but not business logic
<kenvandine> dbusmock can be pretty time consuming for sure... like i never did get proper emitting of property changes for arrays
<kenvandine> drove me nuts :)
<Wellark> when you have components that actually require the test bench to produce same business logics
<Wellark> been there, done that
<Wellark> and hopefully we get away from the mocks as much as possible
<dobey> cwayne: did you have to modify the apn info for t-mo?
<Wellark> into actually running the services with their exact business logic as in production
<Wellark> and only driving them through fake devices and data mocks
<cwayne> dobey: yeah, there was a bug somewhere, let me find it
<kenvandine> Wellark, i respectably disagree... :)  i think we need to do both, just my opinion
<Wellark> kenvandine: ok, let's disagree by some pints on the next sprint! :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> that would be fun
<jgdx> kenvandine, no, but I can pick that up
<Tassadar> dobey: all right, it is generating an image right now and I've enclosed all places when temp files are used with try/finally, so this shouldn't happen again
<Tassadar> but I've also merged with upstream system-image-server, which might break stuff :x
<dobey> Tassadar: ok, thanks
<dbarth_> ogra_: hey; a syslog that is stuck around the 21st, do you have an idea how to fix?
<kenvandine> jgdx, great... i really thought i saw a branch that did that :)
<ogra_> dbarth_, how do you mean ?
<dobey> Tassadar: if it seems off, don't worry, i'll bug you. :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, a good dream
<dbarth_> ogra_: my syslog doesn't "log" since the 21st or so
<ogra_> dbarth_, you mean rsyslog is not running ?
<ogra_> or is your disk full
<dbarth_> ogra_: it runs
<cm-t> dobey : i made bug #1363126 but i wrote it very fast because i have to go
<dbarth_> disk not full
<ubot5> bug 1363126 in Ubuntu Translations "On ubuntu touch (unity8) some space are perfect for english, not for translated strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363126
<ogra_> dbarth_, then i dont know ... never seen such a thing ...
<cm-t> plus my english sux..
<dbarth_> ogra_: i noticed usermetrics became the owner of some files
<ogra_> ugh
<dbarth_> and mardy has the same issue
<dobey> cwayne: was it the ipv6 needs to be ipv4 or something? the rest of the stuff in the gprs file looks correct, according to the t-mo web site :-/
<kenvandine> Wellark, just posted another inline comment too, there was a typo in a string
<Wellark> kenvandine: thanks!
<cwayne> dobey: i dont uqite remember, maybe awe_knows
<dbarth_> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/1363129 with some files / mounts details
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363129 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "No more syslog update after the 21st of August" [Undecided,New]
<dbarth_> on the wrong package, but i didn't know really where to file it
<dobey> cwayne: i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1331813
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1331813 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Support ipv6 mobile connections" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dobey> cwayne: the workaround in there seems to work
<dobey> i get a [4G] icon now at least
<Wellark> kenvandine: I will try to stay awake long enough to fix the AP tests and what ever you find
<Tassadar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179533/ hm
<Tassadar> that's weird
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179537/
<Wellark> kenvandine: thostr_ said I will not get any biscuits before the AP tests pass
<kenvandine> Wellark,  ^^ that fixes the tests
<kenvandine> i just ran them
<popey> Tassadar: maybe stgraber can help?
<Wellark> kenvandine: OMG!
<Tassadar> I'm gonna try it with updated s-i-server
 * Wellark asks thostr_ to give kenvandine some biscuits, too
<kenvandine> hehe
<Wellark> kenvandine: please, push to the branch
<Wellark> you should have permissions
<kenvandine> ok
<Wellark> kenvandine: thanks a million!
<dobey> still no mms though i guess :(
<Wellark> dobey: where?
<Wellark> I have MMS editor
<kenvandine> Wellark, pushed...
<kenvandine> you fix the typo though :)
<Wellark> kenvandine: cheers!
<Wellark> kenvandine: nobody will notice..
<Wellark> ;)
<ogra_> dbarth_, is that an untouched readonly image or did you make it writable, install debs etc ?
<ogra_> looks like your GIDs changed underneath you and rsyslog runs as its own user/group ... so it wont have access
<ogra_> slangasek, stgraber, is there any progress on the UID/GID "transfer on s-i upgrades" bug ?
<dbarth_> ogra_: writable, had debs installed, yes
<ogra_> that might have screwed things up ... is there more thna pthe phablet user in the passwd/group files in /var/lib/extrausers
<kenvandine> Wellark, don't forget the typo fix... i'd like to get all that in a working CI build soon
<rickspencer3> alecu, I'm trying the app purchasing from the dash. I ran the script, I was already logged in via System Settings ... The Sign in Dialog keeps saying that I have an incorrect password
<alecu> rickspencer3: weird, let me try it now.
<alecu> rickspencer3: I can't reproduce it. Let me check if has to do with my 2fa being disabled, because I've been playing with that.
<rickspencer3> alecu, so, to be clear, I added my U1 account days ago
<rickspencer3> and just enable purchasing today
<alecu> rickspencer3: your u1 account is a production one, right?
<rickspencer3> alecu, yers
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> so far as I know, anyway :)
<rickspencer3> alecu, it's the one I use for SSO
<alecu> rickspencer3: great. Are you using the script from the mail I sent to olli earlier this week?
<rickspencer3> alecu, yes
<rickspencer3> alecu, I looked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/pay-ui/+bug/1361888
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361888 in pay-ui "Production domain is wrong" [Critical,Fix committed]
<rickspencer3> but it didn'e seem to be relevant, since the domains in the script looked correct already
<SturmFlut> Has anybody tried to create a 3D accelerated app without using WebGL? I don't know of any and I would like to fill bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-touch/+bug/1356566 with more info
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356566 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Image distortion and low framerate when using WebGL on Nexus devices" [Undecided,New]
<alecu> rickspencer3: yes, with that script the domains are correct; anyway, that bug seems to be fixed on rtm#12
<rickspencer3> 12?
<rickspencer3> I'm on 5!
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> which I just got this morning
<elopio_> tedg: I have a question about upstart env vars. Can you help me with that or do you know who can?
<rickspencer3> alecu, ok, I'll try again when I have 12 :)
<jgdx> uname -a
<dobey> -proposed is where it's at
<jgdx> hm
<dobey> 5 is so last week :)
<pmcgowan> SturmFlut, I think thats due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1352631
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352631 in Oxide "support accelerated_2d_canvas" [High,New]
<alecu> rickspencer3: I'm on nexus 4, and I think the image numbers do not match if you are on some other device
<rickspencer3> I'm on proposed!
<rickspencer3> alecu, hmmm, updates has PayUI in it
 * rickspencer3 tries
<dobey> rickspencer3: i just opened updates and it wants me to install 14. are you *sure* you're on proposed? :)
<Wellark> kenvandine: ok ok..
<Wellark> fixingin it :)
<rickspencer3> ubuntu-device-flash  --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<rickspencer3> dobey, ^
<dobey> huh
<rickspencer3> dobey, I'm on krillin
<tedg> elopio_, I can probably help, but ask and I'll find who can if I can't :-)
<dobey> i guess krillin is a little behind?
<Wellark> kenvandine: any idea what's going on with that binding loop?
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<cwayne> krillin is behind
<rickspencer3> alecu, Monday is a holiday here, I'll give it a try again on Tuesday :)
<kenvandine> Wellark, sorry, i don't
<alecu> dobey: I think the image numbers do not match, but they ought to have the same contents
<elopio_> tedg: on the phone when I set-env without --global, the value seems to be set global because get-env --global returns it.
<elopio_> on desktop that doesn't happen.
<elopio_> I'm writing a test for a helper that sets global vars, and I'm not sure what is the right behaviour.
<alecu> rickspencer3: great, thanks. You are the second brave soul testing this on prod, so I'm sorry if it doesn't work quite right.
<elopio_> I would say desktop is correct and phone is wrong, but I know nothing.
<rickspencer3> alecu, that's what dogfooding is all about :)
<tedg> elopio_, It depends on whether the process you're under is an upstart job. So on the desktop your terminal is started by gsd (probably) so you set it in the gsd frame. But if you come in other ways on the phone you're not under upstart so you set global.
<tedg> elopio_, Basically it's based on the values of $UPSTART_JOB
<tedg> Probably it should error in that case, but eh.
<SturmFlut> pmcgowan: Maybe, I don't know enough about browser engines to debug this properly. That's why I'm looking for an app that uses 3D acceleration via Qt or something else beside WebGL, to find out if it is a general problem on my devices or just related to the browser
<elopio_> tedg: it makes sense. On the phone that var is not set, on my desktop terminal is set to unity-settings-daemon
<Wellark> kenvandine: fixed
<elopio> ok, I can just remove one of my assertions then. No need to check if it's not set global when setting it local. It will be consistent anyway.
<elopio> thanks tedg.
<Wellark> kenvandine: well, system-settings and unity8 are having constant binding loops anyway
<Wellark> if it does not affact the UX I would say it's a minor issue
<Wellark> pmcgowan: ^
<Tassadar> stgraber: hi, I'm getting this error with import-images http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179533/ - perl is a hardlink to "./system/usr/bin/perl5.20.0" (says tar -tvf), which means this code sets wrong path for it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/view/head:/lib/systemimage/diff.py#L220
<Tassadar> (that also means this code fails for broken symlinks, not sure if that is intention or not)
<Wellark> pmcgowan, kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/ubuntu-system-settings/apneditor/+merge/227534/comments/567325
<dobey> rickspencer3: oh, do you have 2fa set to "Always required" on login.ubuntu.com for that account?
<beuno> the phone should support 2fa though, right?
<rickspencer3> dobey, yeah
<dobey> rickspencer3: that's the problem
<dobey> beuno: the pay-ui doesn't yet though
 * beuno gives dobey the stink eye
<beuno> ah
<beuno> I see
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> well
<rickspencer3> there you go
<pmcgowan> Wellark, its an issue with itemlists a lot we can find a fix later
<beuno> well, it shouldn't need 2fa to validate the password
<dobey> i've already filed a bug for it
<beuno> that's too much validation
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ^^
<dobey> beuno: it does because the only way to validate the password is to request a new token
<beuno> hmmm
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, agreed
<beuno> that's uncomfortable
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, maybe we learn a technique and fix them all
<beuno> dobey, I'll think about it, see if there's something we can do
<beuno> I guess you should still add it
<beuno> but maybe we can allow an exception if you have an existing valid token
<dobey> beuno: yeah, it's not great. i think it would be even better if we could just ask for only a 2fa code there, instead of the password
<beuno> and allow to refresh it
<beuno> without 2fa
<beuno> I'd need someone from security to think about it as well
<beuno> rickspencer3, I guess your expections for Spencer Rolls must be really ramping up
<Wellark> pmcgowan: I will be taking next week of for my long overdue summer holiday
<Wellark> if there is anything you need, turn to thostr_
<dobey> anyway, need to get lunch now. bbiab
<pmcgowan> Wellark, omg another one
<pmcgowan> Wellark, thanks for the hard work
<alecu> rickspencer3: after setting the 2fa to "always required", as dobey spotted, I was able to reproduce the issue.
<rickspencer3> alecu, ok
<rickspencer3> so, I guess we need to fix that one way or the other
<rickspencer3> as in, I don't think we should ask people to turn that off so they can buy apps
<alecu> rickspencer3: sure
<rickspencer3> alecu, do you want me to log a bug?
<thostr_> rickspencer3: no, we won't go live yet... we need at least another two rounds of testing... it's about money after all
<rickspencer3> thostr_, are you saying I shouldn't log a bug?
<thostr_> no, you should. just wanted to confirm that we're not yet planning to go live
<rickspencer3> thostr_, sure, np
<alecu> rickspencer3: no need to file a bug; please mark this one as "affects me also": https://bugs.launchpad.net/pay-ui/+bug/1356879
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356879 in pay-ui "Two factor auth code not requested when required" [Critical,Triaged]
<rickspencer3> \o/
<rickspencer3> thanks alecu that was faster :)
<alecu> rickspencer3: and feel free to set the 2fa to "Require only when logging into sites that request it" and to try the purchase again :-)
<alecu> in this page: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<rickspencer3> alecu, ok
<rickspencer3> now it just says: Purchase failed, The purchase could not be completed.
<rickspencer3> (after I log in)
<alecu> gatox_lunch: ^
<alecu> rickspencer3: did it ask for the credit card or anything?
<rickspencer3> alecu, no
<rickspencer3> that was the response after I gave it my password
 * rickspencer3 tries rebooting and retrying
<alecu> rickspencer3: please remember to re-run the script after rebooting
<rickspencer3> ack
<rickspencer3> alecu, same effect
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, get a look at the mac/wifi/ip branch? there are some debs in the mr
<kenvandine> jgdx, yes, i reviewed it and will test the debs in a few
<kenvandine> got distracted by ofono-phonesim blowing up on my desktop again
<kenvandine> so annoying
<kenvandine> fails to power and modems
<kenvandine> s/and/any
<jgdx> okay
<kenvandine> jgdx, does this ever happen to you?
<kenvandine> seems to happen often to me... and i never really know what i did to fix it
<alecu> rickspencer3: I just completed the purchase of another of the fake apps; it's likely that I have something different in my credit card settings in ubuntu-pay than what's in your account.
<jgdx> kenvandine, nop :s
<rickspencer3> alecu, I don't know that I have any credit card info in my account
<kenvandine> maybe it has something to do with urfkill...
<alecu> rickspencer3: I'll give this more testing and will ask you to retest next week
<rickspencer3> or maybe it's out of date
<alecu> rickspencer3: can you check in https://login.ubuntu.com/
<alecu> sorry
<alecu> https://pay.ubuntu.com/
<rickspencer3> alecu, is says there is an error for each attempt
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, I have urfkill stopped by default
<alecu> rickspencer3: can you check on the "My Account" link on top of that page?
<rickspencer3> alecu, ok
<alecu> rickspencer3: I've got "Allow automatic payments: yes" and a valid credit card there.
<rickspencer3> I have Allow Automatic Payments (Yes), Default Payment Method (Credit or Debit - with old CC info)
<thostr_> what is shown under "wallet" on the phone?
<thostr_> rickspencer3: initiating a purchase, but then click "view wallet". will that show any CC?
<rickspencer3> thostr_, I just updated my cc info in the pay.ubuntu.com ui
<thostr_> that web ui should also be visible in the payment wizard when viewing the wallet
<rickspencer3> looks like it is purchasing now
<rickspencer3> thostr_, so, I had no idea
<thostr_> if that is not visible then something is screwed up before
<rickspencer3> I think we need to look a bit more at the user flows for error conditions
<alecu> thostr_: I don't think we've tested with outdated cc info yet
<rickspencer3> anyway, I have the app now, and it' sepic
<rickspencer3> anyway, I have the app now, and it's epic
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> rickspencer3: indeed: we need much more testing of this kind of error conditions
<alecu> anyway, happy that you've gotten this far.
<elopio> mterry_: are you the one working on the wizard?
<thostr_> alecu: I think we should add those possible error conditions right away to our testing wiki
<alecu> thostr_: sure, I'll work on that.
<thostr_> alecu: thanks
<rickspencer3> thostr_, alecu, dobey so, once I had it set up correctly, it worked well
<rickspencer3> seemed fast
<rickspencer3> I bet if you just popped up that mobile web site for me when I hit the error, I would have been able to resolve it easily
<rickspencer3> tbh, I didn't even realize that I already had payment info set up
<beuno> there are define flows to replace/add/remove credit cards
<beuno> so I think they just need to be hooked up on errors
 * beuno waves hand
<rickspencer3> thostr_, alecu, dobey, beuno and everyone ... nice job!
<alecu> thanks :-)
<dobey> thanks :)
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, FYI if u didn't see the mail about the useDeprecatedToolbar (although you were probably in the discussion) https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/msg00780.html
<mterry_> elopio, mostly yeah
<elopio> mterry_: I'm a little confused on the location screen.
<elopio> it says I have to agree with the Ubuntu terms and conditions. But they are not Ubuntu's, they are the HERE tos.
<elopio> why doesn't it say something like "agree with the location terms and conditions" ?
<mterry_> elopio, I'm fixing that now.  Design gave me the word Ubuntu, but it's being corrected
<mterry_> to HERE T&C
<elopio> mterry_: awesome, thanks.
<mterry_> elopio, also making it optional instead of required
<elopio> mterry_: and second thing, if I don't select the first checkbox, why do I need to select the second one?
<elopio> oh, ok, I think that's what you mean with optional.
<elopio> but if I select the first checkbox, the second is required, right?
<mterry_> elopio, I don't think so, I think we just use a shittier algorithm for gps I believe
<mterry_> lool, ^
<elopio> um, that's a little confusing. So maybe it needs some more words.
<rickspencer3> ahayzen, thanks for the heads up, I hadn't seen that
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, no problem
<mterry_> lool, if user doesn't want us to "use mobile network to find location" but doesn't accept license, we still do some worse location finding, right?
<elopio> isn't there a mode to consume HERE data, but don't upload anything to it?
<om26er_> ogra_, Hi! regarding USB tethering, it keeps connecting but never connects. What do I need to do ?
<ogra_> om26er_, heh, good question ... here it works automatically on all devices
<ogra_> om26er_, on what hw do you test ?
<om26er_> ogra_, its mako
<ogra_> myko or krillin ?
<ogra_> err mako
<lool> mterry_: Yes
<lool> mterry_: first setting controls data usage from location-service and can be turned on later
<ogra_> om26er_, i dont have an up to date mako around ... gimme a bit, i need to charge one and upgrade, then i'll try to reproduce
<lool> mterry_: secnod checkbox controls inclusion of HERE: that cant be turned on later
<om26er_> ogra_, alright, thanks
<mterry_> lool, why don't we let them turn it on later?
<lool> mterry_: it's dramatically faster to use the HERE provider
<mterry_> just out of curiousity
<lool> mterry_: cause we dont have that implemented
<lool> mterry_: if we could, that'd be nice, but we have to validate all the user experience with them
<lool> mterry_: if you feel like doing this after this pass, we should totally do it
<ogra_> om26er_, meanwhile dbus-property-service is the package that ship tethering support ... feel fre to open a bug and assign to me
<lool> mterry_: we'd have to check with design where to put it
<om26er_> ogra_, bug 1363187
<ubot5> bug 1363187 in dbus-property-service (Ubuntu) "[mako] USB Tethering does not obtain IP" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363187
<ogra_> om26er_, thanks
<ogra_> om26er_, hmm, works fine on krillin ... interesting
<ogra_> (i just wiped and flashed one here)
<om26er_> ogra_, mine is a clean install as well.
<ogra_> yeah, my mako isnt yet ... but i can repro
<ogra_> cyphermox_, any idea why tethering would work on krillin but not mako ? all i'm doing is to put a NM config in place
<ogra_> hmm, looks like janimo didnt include the rndis,adb case in the udev rules
<ogra_> i wonder if that has any influence
<cyphermox> ogra_: it should work just the same, NM isn't different per device :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, seb128, thanks for looking at the ip/mac branch. Pushed fixes for the comments.
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, tell that to my phones :P
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/about-dual-sim-phonenumber/+merge/232742 not exactly dream come true
<jgdx> but it works!
 * jgdx dinners
<shubham> hiii
<shubham> ??
<jdstrand> mterry_: hi! if I were going to file a bug against the lockscreen dialog, what package/project would I file it against?
<mterry_> jdstrand, unity8
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> there is a security issue
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<jdstrand> right now there is no enter key, which is nice from a users perspective, but an attacker can ascertain the password length
<jdstrand> s/password/pin/
<popey> jdstrand: pins are always 4 digits though
<jdstrand> ?!
<jdstrand> why?
<popey> passphrase isn't of course, but the pin seems to be 4
<jdstrand> I will update the bug
<jdstrand> 4-digit passcode
<jdstrand> meh
<popey> its called a "4 digit pin code" in the UI http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-29-202036.png
<sergiusens> popey: my banking PIN is 8 digits
<popey> i dont mean in general
<sergiusens> ah, if it says 4 digit in the UI, fine :-)
<popey> i meant "currently on the phone, the PIN is always 4 digits"
<jdstrand> yes, I am rewriting the bug now :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, could i get a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/dialpad_sounds/+merge/232606
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<rickspencer3> we still have to reboot to launch click apps that got updated?
<popey> rickspencer3: or search
<rickspencer3> oops music app won't launch now :/
<nhaines> popey: wait, search fixes that?
<nhaines> rickspencer3: good news, though.  You can't reboot anymore because you shouldn't need to, even though you need to.  So we've got that going for us, which is nice.
<rickspencer3> man, this is a bummer
<rickspencer3> I use my phone for music a lot
<popey> it launches here, just updated
<rickspencer3> nhaines, well, don't worry about me, I can click the button after my phone shuts down
<rickspencer3> popey, on krillin?
<popey> no, i dont have krillin yet
<nhaines> rickspencer3: hax!  :)
 * rickspencer3 tries rebooting again
<rickspencer3> nhaines, :)
<popey> nexus 7, lemme update nexus 4
<popey> wheee so many updates ☻
<jelkner> hi all, i'm trying to install touch on a new nexus 10 and i've managed to put it in an unusable state :-(
<jelkner> it is stuck on the 4 circles at boot
<popey> rickspencer3: yeah, fine on nexus 4 too
 * popey celebrates by going to the shops for beer
<jelkner> if i put it into recover mode
<jelkner> i get the ubuntu screen with options for wiping and restoring boot loader
<jelkner> if i do that, it boots once into the spinning ubuntu logo
<jelkner> then reboots back to the 4 circles again
<nhaines> jelkner: spinning Ubuntu logo takes a ridculous amount of time on first boot from a clean flash.
<jelkner> nhaines, but it doesn't finish
<jelkner> if reboots on its own back to the 4 spinning android circles
<cm-t> wow, lot's of update :)
<cm-t> is there a wiki page and or a table and or a graphic that show channel timeline/shedule?
<cm-t> I was told to stay on devel, but I would like to understand a bit what's happening
<cm-t> or maybe http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/ (but I am not sure to understand what rtm is, except it is suposed to be stable)
<beuno> cm-t, yes, RTM is the branch that is being stabilised
<beuno> so getting less features, more bug fixes
<cm-t> because there are some release date to keep, does that mean devel will not be pushed for a while (all team stabilizing, etc) ?
<cm-t> thanks beuno
<beuno> cm-t, yeah, the focus of the whole team has shifted towards stabilizing
<beuno> some features will still make it through, but much less for a while
<beuno> it's sort of like the desktop works
<beuno> feature freeze, UI freeze, etc
<cm-t> oh, I didn't even think that way, sound too much logic like that
<jelkner> should i try restoring android and then starting over?
<jelkner> the ubuntu flash will not finish
<jelkner> after the the 2nd reboot during the install, here is what happens:
<jelkner> 1. i get the spinning ubuntu logo with the thin orange bar below it for about a minute
<jelkner> 2. it stops spining for 1/2 a second, starts again, then stops again
<jelkner> 3. the tablet reboots, and i get the android logo, stuck in the boot loader
<dobey> jelkner: the big white "Google" logo, or the green robot with missing heart or something like that?
<jelkner> I was able to restore Android using instructions here: http://nexus10root.com/nexus-10-unroot/how-to-unrootunbrick-nexus-10-factory-firmware/
<jelkner> i'll try install Touch again...
<jelkner> dobey, i think they were with older versions of android
<jelkner> i'm reinstalling touch now
<jelkner> it's rebooting into recovery to flash (/me has his fingers crossed)
<dobey> jelkner: did you boot into android after flashing it?
<jelkner> dobey: yes, and it worked
<jelkner> the flashing process has now continued longer than it did before
<ahayzen_> rickspencer3, if mediascanner2 is out of date that could be an issue...have you any logs for the failing music-app?
<jelkner> (i hope that's a good sign ;-)
<rickspencer3> ahayzen_, hey
<ahayzen_> rickspencer3, o/
<rickspencer3> well, I already traced it back to what I think is an app armour issue
<rickspencer3> the music player was an innocent victim :)
<jelkner> yeah, touch!
<ahayzen_> rickspencer3, ah ok :) ... oh did u do a store update? you sometimes have to restart?
<rickspencer3> ahayzen_, well, yeah, but it was a little deeper than that
<ahayzen_> rickspencer3, ok well at least not us :)
<rickspencer3> indeed :)
<cwayne> sergiusens: i dont suppose you ever got that untappd account-plugin?
<sergiusens> cwayne: nope; I finally have "free" time though; so I might look into it
<jelkner> now that i have touch running, can someone point me in the direction of the best resource to learn how to use it?
<jelkner> i can't seem to close things once i open them
<dobey> jelkner: full swipe from right edge
<dobey> jelkner: then swipe the app you want to close upward from the app overview
<jelkner> thanks, dobey!
<jelkner> that works
<jelkner> how do i get the keyboard to go away?
<jelkner> never mind
<jelkner> swipe down
<SturmFlut> I took one of the Qt3D examples and got it working on my Ubuntu Touch device (mako). Works like a charm, seems like https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-touch/+bug/1356566 only affects the browser and not the whole platform
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356566 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Image distortion and low framerate when using WebGL on Nexus devices" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-30
<Saviq> humpf I lost wifi on krillin... it seems to connect and get ips and stuff, but no data goes through :|
<SturmFlut> If I have a cmake-based Ubuntu Touch app, how can I cross-compile it manually without going through Qt Creator? It seems like Qt Creator sets a lot of variables and uses an armhf chroot, is it possible to replicate this manually in an easy manner?
<Saviq> SturmFlut, you can use sbuild (that's what QtC uses) or schroot directly
<Saviq> SturmFlut, schroot --list will show you the available chroots (click-foo will be the one that QtC uses)
<SturmFlut> Saviq: Excellent, thank you! I didn't even know the schroot command.
<ViBE> hi there. could someone help me? i would like to install ubuntu touch on an arm v7 phone. is it possible?
<SturmFlut> ViBE: Which model exactly? Is it listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<ViBE> not listed. it's a vodafone smart 4. it's a rebranded alcatel
<SturmFlut> ViBE: If it runs Android and has an unlocked bootloader, it could be possible to run Ubuntu Touch. But I am not involved in any porting process
<ViBE> fine. and how can I fully backup the phone before?
<derek-g> should we expect Ubuntu touch phone in September?
<derek-g> does anyone know?
<cm-t> Hi, just a question about the lockscreen on #203/mako/devel : "No data sources available", but it is no my first use, I use to see my personnal data like photo, sms, water, call,…
<cm-t> is it a know issue (I didnt find about this ecept when it's first useà or should I open a new bug ?
<cm-t> s/useà/use)
<cm-t> derek-g: I would sound logic it is after october (14.10), but at the moment team are working for a stable version as know as ubuntu-rtm/14.09 (I don't know more)
<cm-t> it
<cm-t> teams
<derek-g> cm-t maan I just can't wait to get it
<SturmFlut> derek-g: You can always get a Nexus 4 and just flash it
<derek-g> Naah. I want the real deal like mx4.
<cm-t> Hi, what is the best channel to talk about unity8-desktop-session ?
<labsin> cm-t, ubuntu-devel?
<Tassadar> dobey: okay, 215 is on tasemnice. It doesn't have delta update from 210 because...reasons
<Tassadar> I've screwed up the tar file when patching it for hammerhead (I've changed paths from "system/*" to "./system/*", which works fine, until you encounter code which checks for .startswith("system/")
<Tassadar> so I fixed that, and then I've encountered some other bug in s-i-server, so it took me quite some time to fix it
<Tassadar> and the delta update doesn't exist because it tried to generate a file for the the "./system/*" -> "system/*" change, which didn't work out very well (the delta update borked the installed system actually)
<dobey> Tassadar: oh, fun!
<Tassadar> heh
<Tassadar> auto-confirming PIN when user types 4 digits is not a good idea
<Tassadar> because my pin has 5 digits
<Tassadar> and it can have up to 8 I believe
<Tassadar> and it wants the PIN even though no simcard is in ;__;
<Tassadar> common, I just want to test if updating from 210 to 215 works :/
<Tassadar> anybody knows which package is that PIN screen in? So I can report a bug
<popey> unity8
<Tassadar> oh, it doesn't work even with 4 digit pin, I guess it is known bug then)
<popey> works here
<popey> but this is a software pin, not a SIM pin
<Tassadar> oh
<Tassadar> yeah, that might be the "bug" :D
 * saidinesh5 looks at Elleo
<Elleo> saidinesh5: sorry, didn't have any time for maliit stuff last weekend, been a bit swamped
<Elleo> and I'm disappearing off on holiday now, so won't get much chance to look at that sort of thing until after I get back and have caught up with work
<cm-t> labsin: thanks
<Elleo> popey: https://plus.google.com/106499911733230138554/posts/jp6xUJB1vUH
<Elleo> popey: suffers a bit from programmer art syndrome though
<popey> hah Elleo ☻
<saidinesh5> Ah Elleo have fun with your holiday
<philluminati> I have a nexus 5. I can see the details for it and it says "sound not working very well". Can anyone elaborate on what means and if it's still the case please?
<popey> philluminati: Tassadar probably can answer that
<Tassadar> the sound is working fine now I think, it was fixed by something I can't remember now
<Tassadar> pulseaudio maybe?
<philluminati> fantastic! Thank you!
<Tassadar> however, the sleep doesn't work - the screen won't turn off
<Tassadar> it just turns black, but the backlight is still on
<philluminati> umm ok
<philluminati> How close would you say you were to a stable version do you think?
<Tassadar> Other than the backlight issue, it works as well as on nexus 4 as far as I know
<Tassadar> I don't use it daily, so I don't know more
<Tassadar> dobey : might tell you something more informative
<philluminati> Thank you Tassadar. I think I'm going to try it regardless
<dobey> philluminati: sound is working pretty great on my n5
<dobey> it doesn't work as well as the nexus 4
<dobey> gps doesn't work yet, but all the switches make it "appear" to work
<dobey> there's no bluetooth
<dobey> power management is not great
<dobey> but call quality seems to be on par with n4
<dobey> sometimes there is echo/lag for the other person though i think
<dobey> but i'm using my n5 daily with ubuntu mostly just fine
<dobey> and camera has an issue where images taken with flash are entirely white
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-31
<TwoCubed> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Touch on a Samsung Fascinate?
<K1773R> is the problem know that the time isnt in sync when the screen was turned of for some minutes?, talking about the time on lockscreen and panel. after some seconds it updates the time
<arunkumar413> Hi all, I want to install ubuntu mobile os on my mobile. I want to back up the installation. Is it possible to back up the entire android OS and restore it later
<M4dH4TT3r>     https://qoinpro.com/68453924a4f72eee17ae99c48d23f4cc
<popey> M4dH4TT3r: please don't spam us with referral links
<M4dH4TT3r> noworries just the one ;)
<popey> no, none please.
<M4dH4TT3r> to late for that poopey
<nik90_> tedg: Hey, I installed your app "Ubuntu App Startup". I see the startup times it retrieves from the test server.
<nik90_> tedg: but am not too sure how it measures that or if the values displayed are scaled correctly
<nik90_> tedg: for instance for the clock app it show 200 which I am not sure what it represents
<ajalkane_> Anyone know if Qt5's GridLayout supported in Ubuntu Touch apps? I'm getting errors trying to run it on Ubuntu 14.04 desktop.
<jelkner> anyone here who could give a high school teacher advice on how to start his students developing apps for ubuntu touch?
<jelkner> specifically, if i add the ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa on 14.04, will i be able to develop for the current touch?
<popey> jelkner: yes, see http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/using-device-kits/
<jelkner> thanks, popey!
<davidtolo> how do you make the right panel go away?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-24
<liuxg> does any use Bluetooth APIs on Ubuntu touch？
<dhbiker> hi there
<dhbiker> i noticed that after charging if you leave it overnight you never get 100%
<dhbiker> seems like it charges up and leaves it there
<dhbiker> is it intentional ?
<lotuspsychje> dhbiker: device and ubuntu touch channel?
<dhbiker> arale RC proposed
<lotuspsychje> whats arale?
<dhbiker> meizu mx4
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> dhbiker: maybe you can look at the existing bugs
<lotuspsychje> if its not there file a new bug?
<dhbiker> well trickle charging is not good for LiPo batteries anyways
<dhbiker> that's why i'm asking if it's intentional
<dhbiker> :D
<zzarr> hello! is it possible somehow to synchronize the web history between Firefox and the browser in Ubuntu Touch?
<mpt> seb128, it’s bug 1422206
<ubot5> bug 1422206 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Storage page takes about 6secs to open" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422206
<seb128> mpt, right
<mpt> seb128, it would help if bug 1239884 had been entirely fixed … Looks like only part of it was done
<ubot5> bug 1239884 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "No visual feedback when a settings section is selected" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239884
<seb128> right
<mandel> ogra_, morning! got a question for you or for rsalveti where do we land the pulseaudio patches for ubuntu-touch?
<mandel> ogra_, is there a branch that is used to create the package, do we grab it from their git.. also, we noticed that we are not using trunk in the phone
<ogra_> mandel, i dont know, diwic or TheMuso maintain the audio stack in ubuntu ... worst case i would just apply a debdiff and let them know
<zzarr> I have plans to build a combined tablet/laptop with one of this: http://www.merrii.com/en/pla_d.asp?id=178
<zzarr> My idea since there's only a Ubuntu 14.04 for it and I want the latest is to have 14.04 directly on the hardware and 15.04 (or 15.10 when released) in a chroot
<zzarr> will mir work on a AllWinner A80 based unit?
<zzarr> (there are Android drivers)
<ogra_> if you have a working build that includes the hybris bits
<zzarr> what's the requirements to build a the lxc container?
<ogra_> see the porting doc
<ogra_> (from /topic)
<diwic> john-mcaleely, mandel, now I'm talking to you in private in parallel. Should we take it here instead?
<john-mcaleely> diwic, works for me
<mandel> diwic, john-mcaleely ok, so we have the pathes, we need to apply them and then dput them in a silo, that way QA can test it
<john-mcaleely> and then in the longer run, figure out/document how this should work
<john-mcaleely> ie, getting a silo with fixes is urgent
<john-mcaleely> and getting to a place where lots of people can hack on this is job 2
<mandel> diwic, you know how to deal with the patches, is that right? I need to fwd you a change to get the apparmor profile from pid and not the app name
<diwic> john-mcaleely, mandel what I do know is that we do have a droid sink in the distro
<mandel> john-mcaleely, I kepp logs of EVERYTHING, so I'll just coy paste and will add to a wiki
<mandel> diwic, do we need a droid sink to get the deb package? how do we usually send updates of pulse to the phone?
<diwic> john-mcaleely, mandel and I know where the upstream repo is, it's the ubuntu branch of http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-pulseaudio/pulseaudio.git/
<john-mcaleely> aha
<diwic> " how do we usually send updates of pulse to the phone?" <- now that is a "silo" question
<zzarr> thanks ogra_
<mandel> diwic, yes, that one you mentioned me :)
<diwic> and this silo stuff I'm not very familiar with
<mandel> diwic, so, we usually create bzr branch with what we need to land, add it to a spreadsheet (agh) and a silo (ppa) gets created
<ogra_> diwic, you just dput to a PPA instead of the archive
<ogra_> thats all
<mpt> kenvandine, seb128: I reported bug 1488005 for making System Settings screens more responsive in general. The Storage screen will still need special work though.
<ubot5> bug 1488005 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Poor visual feedback when a screen loads slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488005
<ogra_> (from an uploader POV at least)
<mandel> exactly, diwic what ogra_ said
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<kenvandine> mpt, thx!
<diwic> mandel, john-mcaleely: let's start with that mandel sends me the patch set with the latest fixes in. I'll review them and if they look good I commit them to the upstream repo.
<mandel> diwic, are those the one related to the strust store, right? Can we send those to the upstream repo? If we can I'll fwd them to you
<diwic> mandel, to the ubuntu branch? I suppose so
<mandel> diwic, we do not have the trust store in the desktop, that is not a problem when talking about the ubuntu branch, right?
<diwic> mandel, i e, since we already have the droid module (which is kind of touch specific) then we could have trust store there (which is also touch specific)
<john-mcaleely> sounds good
<mandel> ok
<mandel> diwic, then I'll have to make sure that we move the patches that you created from master to ubuntu
<diwic> mandel, as I understand it, the trust store module goes into its own binary package, which means it won't disturb the distro
<mandel> diwic, correct, I wanted to have that sentence written down ;)
<mandel> diwic, now, if I break something I'll do a -> diwic  hehehe
<ogra_> mandel, diwic, just make sure to not do a too big version bump ... the vivid overlay PPA currently has 1:6.0-0ubuntu9 ...
<ogra_> the changes need to be on top of that
<mpt> seb128, bug 1488016
<ubot5> bug 1488016 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing chevrons on "Other app access"/"App permissions"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488016
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<ProstheticS> its OTA week isnt it?
<jgdx> ProstheticS, correct!
<ogra_> ProstheticS, theoretically :)
<ogra_> (practically an OTA only goes out if it fulfils all requirements of quality on all arches, so an OTA date is never a fixed date, it can slide)
<ogra_> quality > being on time
<nhaines> ogra_: so Wednesday, right?
<ogra_> nhaines, ask sil2100 :)
<ogra_> i think the emulator has still issues
<sil2100> nhaines: hard to say, there are still some blocking issues we need to fix before the release can happen
<nhaines> ogra_, sil2100: just teasing. ;)
<sil2100> We expect to have all the fixes tested and released today, but because of that QA will need some additional time for testing aaand this will all delay stuff
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> :)
<nhaines> Although actually I do have a serious question.  I'm writing an appendix to my book on Ubuntu about the future of Ubuntu, and am writing a page or so about phones and convergence.
<nhaines> I'm starting to wonder if I should talk about running desktop apps on a phone with a mouse and keyboard "after October" or "after April".
<ogra_> well, april is guaranteed ... october is a "might be" thing
<ogra_> i guess it will happen somewhere in the middle :)
<nhaines> ogra_: Okay, for a book due out September 15th that should work.  Although they didn't tell me they were pushing it up from October 9th so I need to double check my Ubuntu 15.10 references.  :P  Luckily it's specifically on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  :)
<nhaines> ogra_: I start hearing that the Ubuntu OTA images will never be rebased on 15.10 and I start to worry.  :P
<ogra_> well, thats true
<nhaines> ogra_: yes, so that's where I started to worry.  :)
<nhaines> What's the plan there?  Isn't snappy going to rebase to 15.10?
<nhaines> Or are you going to stick with vivid-overlay stuff until wily+1?
<zzarr> nhaines: interesting question, do you mean 16.04 with wily+1?
<nhaines> zzarr: yup!
<zzarr> okey
<mandel> kenvandine, this is the overlay ppa => https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay right?
<kenvandine> mandel, yes
<mandel> great
<ogra_> nhaines, yes
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> nhaines, olli ries did this nice table explaining all the relations and support times
<ogra_> http://www.olli-ries.com/t-242d/
<nhaines> ogra_: yes, I didn't find the information to be very useful.  Specifically, it summed up each individual component but aside from Desktop Next ISOs didn't seem to have any information about relationships or timelines.
<ogra_> well, it will migrate to 16.04 eventually
<ogra_> 15.10 will be skipped
<nhaines> But when I hear that, I think "They're sticking with vivid, wily and wily+1 will be ignored, and some time after April the phone will switch to snappy Ubuntu Personal."
<ogra_> wily+1 wont be ignored ...
<ogra_> i guess we'll switch after 16.04 feature freeze at some point
<ogra_> until then the base stays vivid
<nhaines> Surely you won't be rebasing the OTA on 16.04 in February though.
<Talustus> ogra_: any idea how to get adb access on a ported device without display so far?
<Talustus> i tried the solution from porting guide etc nothing works
<nhaines> I guess my question is, will the vivid base get new Mir and XMir before then?
<ogra_> Talustus, depends how far into the boot you get
<Talustus> it is looking like it starts the android container
<ogra_> nhaines, the vivid base is rolling ..
<ogra_> so yeah, it always gets constantly updated with backported bits from the devel release
<Talustus> the led on my device starts blinking blue and pc recognizes the device i just can not get adb access for more debuging
<guest42315> o_O
<nhaines> ogra_: do I guess right if I think this is because no one wants to deal with gcc5?  :)
<ogra_> Talustus, boot into recovery and touch /data/.adb_onlock ... (or /userdata/.adb_onlock depends how your recovery mounts it)
<ogra_> nhaines, we have to deal with it at some point
<Talustus> ogra_: i did that already still nothing
<ogra_> the core idea is that we dont want to pull the carpet out underneath stabilization work that is just now happening
<ogra_> Talustus, do you see any log in /var/log/upstart for the adbd job ?
<ogra_> (when you look in /data/system-data/ from recovery)
<Talustus> lets see
<ogra_> also make sure your gadget is actually switching on adb in the init.rc
<ogra_> hardcode it if needed ...
<nhaines> ogra_: okay, well if you see wily improvements eventually making their way to vivid on the phone OTAs, I think that's enough information for me for this book.
<nhaines> Although I expect a LibreOffice click by December!  :P
<ogra_> everything you see landing in the phone images also lands iin wily at the same time
<ogra_> i doubt there will ever be a libreoffice click :P
<ogra_> it will be a snap ;)
<nhaines> I would be happier about that if I thought that would happen before May!  :)
<Talustus> ogra_: only that on adbd-emergency-shell.log
<ogra_> Talustus, hmm, something at least ... the emergency shell kicks in after 5min if the container cant come up iirc
<ogra_> if there are issues with starting adbd there might be info in the log
<Talustus> adbd-emergency-shell stop/pre-start, process 1641
<ogra_> that says it dies in the pre-start script
<ogra_> of /etc/init/adbd-emergency-shell.conf
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/tree/schemas
<seb128> input-sources in there
<jgdx> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12182768/
<zzarr> I think I asked about this before, but will it be possible to use the MX4 with a MHL connector and have it operate like a computer?
<zzarr> (with BT mouse and keyboard)
<zzarr> I mean in the future
<ogra_> zzarr, no
<ogra_> didnt you ask this a few times already ?)
<zzarr> I think I might have one time, but I was uncertain if I asked if it works now or in the future
<zzarr> what is required for it to work?
<zzarr> only a driver?
<ogra_> hardware support
<ogra_> and driver support
<ogra_> i dont think either exists
<zzarr> the hw supports it, so a driver then
<ogra_> and there is no focus at all on making it work on that device
<ogra_> the hardware doesnt support MHL afaik
<ogra_> only miracast
<ogra_> (and i dont think the Mir side supports miracast)
<nhaines> ogra_: that'll be in OTA-6 on Wednesday, right?  :P
<zzarr> I read on a few pages that the hw supports MHL, are they wrong or is it a change in the Ubuntu version?
<ogra_> next wed you mean ? :P
<ogra_> zzarr, i think tehy are wrong
 * nhaines only cares about bluez5 on Ubuntu 15.10 so he can reuse his Wii U Pro Controller on the desktop... no matter how awesome the Steam Controllers are looking.
<ogra_> i think the MTK chips have miracast support ... but i doubt that applies to the version sthat ship with an SGX GPU
<zzarr> okey ogra_, I sent a message to Meizu asking the same question, they will hopefully respond with facts.
<ogra_> yeah, i think it iss very likely that the GPU isnt wired up for it ... so even if the SoC supports it you wouldnt be able to use it
<ogra_> and as i said, nobody is working on such stuff anyway
<zzarr> according to gsmarena it is...
<ogra_> focus for external display support is only on nexus4 and once it exists the dedicated pocket desktop device
<ogra_> (on the ubuntu side)
<zzarr> no, but it could be interesting in the future ;)
<nhaines> zzarr: according to the person actually writing the phone software, it isn't.  :)
<ogra_> nhaines, oh ? who is that ?
<nhaines> ogra_: you're writing all the software now, congrats. :)
<ogra_> nhaines, nah, like 80% of the plumbing team of the phone i was moved to snappy :)
 * ogra_ hasnt written anything for the phone in several months 
<ogra_> i just cant let go :P
<zzarr> yes, but unless I'm mistaken you ogra_ have had nothing to do with the wh development of the phone
<nhaines> haha
<ogra_> zzarr, except that i developed a lot of the under the hood setup, yes :)
<ogra_> most non UI stuff has been touched by me in the past
<zzarr> I meant hw not wh, it was a typo
<nhaines> ogra_: good, now I know who to pester about trying to run snappy personal soon.  :)
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt use my soldering iron at all ... true :)
<ogra_> nhaines, snappy personal is seb128 ;)
<ogra_> (unless that changed recently)
<zzarr> the MX phone (older then MX4) have MHL support
<zzarr> (there's a clip on youtube showing it in action)
<zzarr> ogra_: are you tired of me? (repeating my self time and time over)
<ogra_> if i get tired of you i can ignore you :)
<ogra_> even if it was functional, you would have to impleent it on the android side ... in a way that Mir can make use of it ...
<ogra_> nobody in the official teams will work on that ...
<zzarr> well I'll get back to the topic when I get the response from Meizu
<ogra_> even then you would have to develop and send patches yourself :)
<ogra_> focus for external displays of the official teams is elsewhere
<gautam__> hi, I have a exynos 5250 board same soc as nexus 10, I see an mako image for nexus 10 how can I use it on my board?
<ogra_> (as i said, nexus4 and as soon as it exsists the official pocket desktop phone HW that will be specifically tailored for external display)
<zzarr> yea, but as far as I'm concerned if there's hw support it's a possible feature in the future
<ogra_> evenn then you would have to convince imagination tec. to adjust the PVR driver to make it work
<ogra_> good luck with that ...
<zzarr> thanks ;)
<ogra_> i really doubt you will ever see it work on an MX4
<dhbiker> maybe he proves you wrong :D
<zzarr> only time will tell right?
<ogra_> dhbiker, yeah, he could send patches :)
<ogra_> sadly he wont be able to for the driver :)
<ogra_> since it is closed
<zzarr> maybe I find another way... VNC would work right ;)
<dhbiker> too bad
<ogra_> not sure if VNC works with Mir yet
<zzarr> yea, I don't like broken source as a friend of mine calls it
<ogra_> you would have to ask in #ubuntu-mir
<zzarr> it was a joke ;)
<dhbiker> wait MX4 runs Mir ?
<ogra_> ubuntu on phones runs Mir
<dhbiker> oh.
<ogra_> everywhere :)
<zzarr> dhbiker: yea
<jgdx> larsu, ping
<larsu> jgdx, hi
<dhbiker> i was out of ubuntu game for a long long time... left when there was 7.04 released
<dhbiker> xD
<zzarr> I like mir
 * ogra_ too
<jgdx> larsu, hi, we want to add a “a(ss)” key to a schema, and the GSettings qml binding seems to crash. I remember I've been through this before. :)
<jgdx> there's no support for that sig, right?
<zzarr> I know it's a OT question, ogra_, when will we get mir on the desktop computers?
<ogra_> zzarr, after 16.04 ... or if you want to you should be able to try ubuntu-personal (snappy baseed) earlier
<ogra_> -e
<larsu> jgdx, let me check
<jgdx> larsu, thanks. There's a{ss}, which you kindly implemented for me a while back. :)
<larsu> jgdx, indeed, it doesn't. Please file a bug and I'll look into it this wek
<larsu> *week
<jgdx> larsu, thank you
<zzarr> okey ogra_, nice
<zzarr> is ubuntu-personal the new name of what's to day called just ubuntu?
<nhaines> zzarr: no, it's the name of Ubuntu for phones/desktops that runs Unity 8 and Mir and is based around snappy technologies.
<zzarr> nhaines, thanks :)
<zzarr> I love snappy
<zzarr> have nVidia made any Mir drivers yet?
<zzarr> I'll ask in #ubuntu-mir :)
<ogra_> zzarr, you should team up with the guy on tteh mailing list btw :)
<zzarr> who is "the guy"?
<ogra_> Krzysztof Tataradziński  ... see the recent thread
<zzarr> thanks I'll have a look
<zzarr> do you have a link to the mailing list?
<zzarr> I found it :D (and subscribed)
<zzarr> I have to go, bye and thanks
<Guest30084> Hello, can I launch regular GNU/Linux program on ubuntu phone?
<GAM002> any people here know how to install a theme on ubuntu using unity tweak tool? sorry for asking people on #ubuntu doesnt seems to know
<mcphail> Guest30084: you can launch a text program in the terminal, but not a GUI program
<ogra_> Guest30084, sure, there are people using mutt or htop on their phones
<ogra_> mcphail, lies ! ... tuxracer is a gui program !
<ogra_> :)
<k1l> GAM002: this channels focus is on the ubuntu on smartphones. please dont crosspost
<mcphail> ogra_: ha!
<Guest30084> Why so? That's a linux distro, if i am not mistaken
<GAM002> k1l: ok
<Guest30084> What is the window system in ubuntu phone? Is that Xorg?
<k1l> Guest30084: its MIR
<nhaines> ogra_: thanks for chatting about Ubuntu phone stuffs earlier, btw.  I did finish that book appendix, now I just have to read it again after I've slept, then rewrite it to not be so bad.  :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> good luck with it :)
<nhaines> Thanks!  It's the last bit, Appendix B, so other than fighting VirtualBox to get snappy running for a screenshot or two, then fighting my phone and tablet (Today scope still isn't working anywhere!) to get a couple screenshots, I'm all done minus copyedit review.  :)
<Guest30084> So why can't gnu/linux programs be launched on ubuntuphone?
<jgdx> Guest30084, cause stuff is missing
<ogra_> Guest30084, the system is readonly so your first obstacle is installing auch apps ... then usually such apps are compiled against Xorg which isnt running on the phone
<ogra_> s/auch/such/
<Guest30084> ogra_, Can't I install my own apps? There's XMir - a compability layer for Xorg apps
<ogra_> Xmir isnt done yet and thus not shipped on the phones
<ogra_> (onc it is stable that will likely change)
<Guest30084> ogra_, can i install it manually?
<ogra_> sure, but why would you if it only works very marginal yet
<ogra_> it will be included by default once it is ready ..
<ogra_> the phone is fully hackable you can indeed install anything you want (but will lose any way of doing upgrades then)
<Guest30084> ogra_, So, I can just install X, make it start on boot and run gnu/linux programs?
<ogra_> if you write a driver ....
<ogra_> X wont display anything ...
<Guest30084> ogra_, what driver?
<ogra_> an xserver for the hardware
<Guest30084> But if there's a MIR driver, it should work fine with X. The driver is in kernel
<ogra_> if you re-do the kernel and enable the necessary framebuffer options you might be lucky and can use the fbdev xserver ... like a slideshow
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> Mir just talks to EGL/GLES ...
<Guest30084> Well, I mean that if something is displayed, anything can be displayed
<ogra_> not really
<nhaines> Which is one big reason for Mir.  :)
<ogra_> anyway, this is far beyond the topic here :) ... you can indeed hack your ubuntu phone in all possible ways ... but you would be pretty much on your own with native Xorg ...
<Guest30084> ogra_, I  dont have ubuntu phone, but if that is possible, I will definetely buy it
<mcphail> Guest30084: true for very small degrees of "possible"
<mcphail> Guest30084: if you are looking for a full X- experience, the phone is not for you kust now
<ogra_> mcphail, well, possible is everything ... nothing is locked down ...
<ogra_> weather you can still use it as a phone or anything is a different story ...
<ogra_> technically it is just hardware with an open OS ... if you indeed hack the OS out of its context you cant expect the OS to function as advertised ...
<Guest30084> I just can't understand why it is so difficult to install regular ubuntu on that phone
<Nadarian> hi there, I would like to ask about installing Ubuntu to a Meizu with Flyme, particularly: how hard is it and what is the possible rate of failure/damage? I have read one article but I would like to know, how does it look like from devs side
<ogra_> there is a regular ubuntu on the phone ...
<ogra_> just a different UI
<ogra_> and due to the fact that we offer binary diff OTA upgrades it has to be readonly
<dobey> why do so many people expect the phone to work like a 90s linux PC?
<k1l> because they never tried to use a 90s PC with touchscreen :X
<ogra_> haha
<Guest30084> What about powersaving in ubuntu phone? Is kernel modified for this or that's only because of hardware?
<dobey> and probably have absolutely 0 experience with any hardware that's not x86
<ogra_> it is SW and HW indeed
<ogra_> battery  life is usually better than with android on the same device
<Guest30084> ogra_, what exactly with SW?
<ogra_> software design ... powersaving tools etc
<Guest30084> ogra_, does pc-ubuntu have such powersaving options?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> once the PC switched to the same system it will likely be possible to use them there though
<Guest30084> Is that acpi and init configuration or something new?
<ogra_> there is no ACPI on ARM hardware
<Guest30084> why?
<dobey> well, sure. you can run apps that are designed not to kill the cpu, on the pc too
<ogra_> heh, you have to ask ARM
<Guest30084> but it can be compiled for arm
<ogra_> no idea why they designed their processors without an awful error prone power management abstraction layer :)
<dobey> ACPI is not part of the ARM specification
<ogra_> probably because ARM devicews have no BIOS either :(
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> depending on what software you care about running on your PC, a significant set of it probably isn't going to exist or be useful, on arm either
<ogra_> well, the ubuntu archive is mostly complete wrt arm support
<ogra_> only a handfull packages do not exist on ARM
<k1l> but that is mostly pc drivers and such?
<dobey> well, lots of things also have cpu optimizations on x86, that they don't have on arm either
<dobey> so even if they are compiled for arm, they will probably be very unfriendly to use
<dobey> i don't think i'd want to try using blender on the phone, for example
<dobey> and you can't play any steam games, or use wine
<ogra_> k1l, some exotic languages too i think
<k1l> hmm well, one day in future with convergence and dockmode you actually want o
<ogra_> you could use wine for arm windows apps ...
<ogra_> and you could use steam if steam provided arm rebuilds
<dobey> sure, "if steam provided arm-compatible steam"
<dobey> they don't though
<dobey> and windows rt is a joke
<ogra_> wouldnt be hard to do though
<ogra_> convincing game vendors to provide arm binaries of their games might :)
<dobey> for valve? no, it would be easy for them to do i guess, except for the fact that they then have to support arm
<ogra_> especially when you ask tzhem to reduce their graphics use to GLES only :)
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> they already don't provide any android, ios, or winrt steam gaming clients, so expecting them to do so on ubuntu is probably a bit much :)
<Peto> hallo, can i Install Ubuntu touch on N7000 ?
<dobey> !devices | Peto
<ubot5> Peto: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> Peto: please ask your questions in channel so that anyone can answer, and see the answers.
<dobey> Peto: if a port is not yet available for a device, and you wish to port to your device, then yes, you can attempt to do so
<Peto> dobey ok sorry, there is sometning but old, cca from 2013
<k1l> Peto: i would look into the xda forums if there is already a group of guys trying to port it
<Peto> k1l can find nothing
<rsalveti> mandel: are you good now regarding the pulseaudio landing?
<mandel> rsalveti, yes
<mandel> rsalveti, I fwd the patches to diwic and he took a look
<mandel> rsalveti, and got a silo etc..
<mandel> for qa testing
<rsalveti> mandel: great
<mterry> cyphermox, do you have any thoughts on what to investigate for bug 1480844?  (on the assumption it might be triggered by network-manager)
<ubot5> bug 1480844 in Canonical System Image "Slow/hanging performance" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480844
<mterry> cyphermox, I have some comments on how I trigger it in the bug
<popey> kenvandine: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/
<jgdx> Elleo, ping
<mandel> kenvandine, with silo 28 is a matter of flashing ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en-proposed do a apt-add-repo and update & upgrade, right?
<kenvandine> mandel, you can use citrain to install it
<kenvandine> if you like
<kenvandine> mandel, citrain device-upgrade 28 0000 ubuntu
<robin-hero> Hey all! Can I take a screenshot of my phone somehow while it is booting?
<beuno> robin-hero, probably not, as there's not a lot of software running at that point
<dobey> you might be able to phablet-screenshot, if dev mode is enabled, and stuff is up and running at that point, but i'm not sure if it is
<robin-hero> dobey: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<dobey> or you can just grab the PNG image for the splash screen from disk and upload it somewhere instead. :)
<dobey> same result
<dobey> if your boot is broken for some reason, dictating your need to take a screen shot, you might need to use a camera to take a picture of the phone instead
<robin-hero> dobey: phablet-screenshot doesn't work. It can only take a screenshot when I am unlock the lock screen
<robin-hero> Where can I find the splash screen PNG? :)
<dobey> i don't know
<robin-hero> I want to make a picture from the new splash screen (ota6), but I don't have a camera, and my other phone has only a 2Mpx camera... :D
<dobey> emulator? :)
<dacheat> howdy, is anybody around that could assist me with an ubuntu touch / nexus 7 installation problem?
<robin-hero> dobey: It is not working at the moment because of a bug, and it doesn't show the splash screen anyway
<dobey> dacheat: which nexus 7?
<dacheat> 2013
<dacheat> "flo"
<dobey> what is the problem?
<dacheat> every time i try to flash the ubuntu touch image it gives me an error about /cache/recovery "is a directory"
<dacheat> sorry im not with the tablet for more info
<Springbank> Did you try with Multirom?
<dobey> dacheat: do you have android 5.x on the tablet?
<dobey> dacheat: if so, you will need to restore to android 4.4, boot to android welcome screen, reboot to recovery or fastboot, and then flash with ubuntu-device-flash, to replace android
<dacheat> sorry i got pulled into a meeting
<dacheat> i will try restoring 4.4 and doing the process again
<dacheat> and i did not try multirom
<dacheat> and the tablet is running 5.1.1
<dobey> yeah, 5.x is your problem. restoring 4.4 should fix it
<dacheat> awesome, thanks for the feedback
<dacheat> have a great day, everyone!
<Tea> There's a bunch of junk scopes I want to remove from my Aquaris but going through the store and hitting uninstall is tedious and apparently ineffective
<Tea> Can I uninstall them from the command line? Notice that `click` doesn't have an uninstall flag
<mandel> kenvandine, making sure that the project compiles and I'll send you the patches
<mandel> kenvandine, if you can dput that I'll be able to take a look on what is really going on
<dobey> Tea: you can't actually remove the files from the phone i don't think, as they're part of the pre-installed image; but how do you mean that uninstalling from the store scope, is ineffective?
<kenvandine> mandel, ok
<kenvandine> mandel, i'll be back online in a bit
<kenvandine> not long :)
<Tea> dobey: I was mistaken - uninstalled etsy-scope and it still appeared, after a reboot it's gone though
<Tea> Still listed in tweakgeek though
<dobey> i don't know how tweakgeek works
<Tea> It lists installed apps, but I dunno how it detects them
<dobey> but it's part of the pre-installed read-only image, so you can't remove the files exactly. you can unregister it though
<Tea> If the files aren't actually removed then that'll be why they're detected
<dobey> assuming it's looking at the files, instead of asking the system what's installed
<dobey> sounds like a bug in tweakgeek
<dobey> Tea: it still appeared where until you rebooted? as a favorited scope, or only in the scopes management list?
<Tea> How come they're treated differently to regular apps? Since half of them are obviously worthless bloat it'd be nice to kill them off completely
<Tea> dobey: if I searched for it, it showed a launcher
<dobey> they aren't treated differently to regular apps
<dobey> pre-installed stuff is installed in a different location on the image though, which is read-only
<Tea> Right - I guess I just don't quite get why so many of them were installed all at once
<mandel> kenvandine, email sent, let me know when you push it..
<kenvandine> mandel, ok
<Tea> Etsy for example. That's just some website - and I had a bunch of Spanish language news feeds selected as default scopes
<dobey> Tea: the bq phone primary target market is spain (they're a spanish company)
<mandel> kenvandine, make it quick, I'm watching the worst dating tv show ever on E4.. I bet I'll have an essex accent in the morning :-/
<dobey> so i would expect "business reasons" is why the scopes are pre-installed such as they are
<mandel> dobey, you are correct, the bq images has bq custom scopes etc..
<dobey> mandel: of course i am right ;)
<Tea> Annoying that business reasons always have to culminate in bloatware somewhere down the line. Oh well, it's not like my phone's exploding or anything
<kenvandine> mandel, :-D
<mandel> dobey, meh, dont get over yourself hahahaha
<dobey> Tea: well, you're certainly free to flash a different image onto it as well, which doesn't have all the pre-installed scopes :)
<Tea> dobey: I would like to mess about with some alternative images if there are any, scopes aside
<dobey> Tea: of course, other pre-installed things specific to the bq images, that you might use, may be lost as well if using a different image
<dobey> Tea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash (use at own risk, etc etc)
<Tea> Thanks, will be interesting to see the differences
<kenvandine> mandel, building in silo 9
<mandel> \o/
<kenvandine> mandel, is that all you need tonight?
<kenvandine> or will you want another revision?
<mandel> kenvandine, that is all
<mandel> kenvandine, Ill work on it during the night and we can take a look in the morning
<kenvandine> mandel, ok, cool
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> hey kenvandine ;-)
<kenvandine> jgdx, seb128 destroyed your high score
<kenvandine> jgdx, he scored 439
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw there are more people at the bar if you feel like going back there (I don't, just went to report some issues with the a/c in my room)
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> be right there :)
<kenvandine> ok seb128, give me like 2 minutes
<kenvandine> i'll have the template
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm away a bit for shower, going to upload after that
<kenvandine> ok
<Cyn> can you install this operating system and get rid of windows?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-25
<WebVisitor-0> Hi all how do I enable multitouch on my Lenovo yoga pro 3
<duflu> Here's some fun:  (1) Upgrade mako to wily (devel-proposed channel) to get Mir 0.15 with its lower latency.  (2) Add further settings to reduce latency and increase smoothness:   restart unity8 QML_NO_TOUCH_COMPRESSION=1 MIR_SERVER_NBUFFERS=2
<duflu> The results are encouraging. We should work to make all this default and automatic
<nhaines> I suppose it would need further testing.
<duflu> Needs further related optimisations before it's default
<zzarr> hello! I made a simple dns setting (created a new file) will it be removed when I upgrade to OTA-6?
<mandel> ogra_, morning! got a quick question for you, do you know how do we start pulseaudio in ubuntu touch??
<zzarr> mandel: I'm not sure, but as I understand it it should be the same as Ubuntu
<mandel> zzarr, hm. ok I wonder why I'm not getting the logs where I want them :-;
<mandel> :-/
<zzarr> maybe "/" is read only?
<zzarr> "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<zzarr> (but be careful)
<zzarr> mandel: this page explains the difference between desktop and touch (it's the same OS, still Ubuntu) http://mhall119.com/2014/02/there-is-no-touch-only-ubuntu/
<mandel> zzarr, well, there are a number of changes, for example, I'm 100% sure that we are using upstart on the phone
<mandel> zzarr, and my system img is rw and resized :)
<zzarr> okey, how did you resize it?
<zzarr> what device do you have?
<mandel> zzarr, I have a meizu mx4 and resize it when flashing the devices
<mandel> zzarr, I'm one on the engs dealing with the phone in canonical ;)
<zzarr> mandel: it's a wonderful device, I have one too :)
<mandel> zzarr, yes, trying to get a number of nice fixes for the next ota so that it is even better, but having to fight with pulseaudio is a PITA
<zzarr> mandel: I read about problems with pulse, will it delay OTA-6 long?
<mandel> zzarr, I hope to get a fix for today
<zzarr> mandel: what is the problem?
<zzarr> I'll try to get xmir up and running in a chroot :)
<ogra_> mandel, it's a user session job
<zzarr> that explains why I could not find it in /etc/init.d
<ogra_> /etc/init.d isnt used, upstart jobs live in /etc/init/
<zzarr> right, I thought I would see a service script there
<zzarr> I have made some services on my server at home so I have written files in /etc/init/
<mandel> ogra_, ok, thx, got the bastard :)
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> ogra_, and bug fixed, in vim word 2x
<mandel> ogra_, I felt stupid hehe
<zzarr> sometimes apt-get is getting stuck when it downloads packages, it looks like this "31% [Connecting to ports.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001:1::2)]" but after a while it starts again
<dhbiker> hi
<dhbiker> so i switched to RC proposed
<dhbiker> my question is when you do it with phablet tools does it grab the latest version ?
<ogra_> dhbiker, yes
<dhbiker> ogra_ and when the new release comes it can be updated via updates or again via phablet tools
<ogra_> you usually only need pahblet tools to install
<dhbiker> oh so it doesn't come as OTA thing
<ogra_> you only need ubuntu-device-flash for installation usually, after that you can OTA or switch channels without re-flashing etc
<ogra_> only if you mess up your system by i.e. making it writable you might need to re-flash, there is no reason to do it otherwise
<dhbiker> heh
<dhbiker> and where can i see if there is some newer release ?
<ogra_> rc-proposed normally gets daily builds, you get notifications
<dhbiker> i got nothing :D
<ogra_> (auto builds are currently stopped for OTA preparation though, close to OTA all builds are manual)
<dhbiker> ahh
<dhbiker> makes sense
<ogra_> if sil2100 does an image rebuild you get an OTA notification
<ogra_> and once OTA is released the daily builds get re-enabled
<dhbiker> oh ok
<zzarr> ogra_: you were not here when I asked about if a change to the dns I made will be removed in the next update... I added the file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<ogra_> zzarr, unlikely ... only files that changed get touched during upgrade ... it is unlikely that file changes between two images (no guarantees indeed, it can always happen in case the package chanes or whatever)
<zzarr> okey, since I put it there myself it shouldn't change then :)
<zzarr> so a system update is basically a dist-upgrade?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> a system upgrade is a diff between two rootfs trees ... all changed files get copied into a tarball ... that tarball is unpacked on top if your rootfs
<ogra_> (and removed files are deleted)
<oSoMoN> mandel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1488425
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488425 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-download-manager" [Undecided,New]
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> this is why the readonly rootfs is essential ... both, the server generating the diff and your phone need to have an identical base rootfs
<nhaines> ogra_: I have a Nexus 5 on basically OTA-5.  I'm trying to get a nice screenshot of the Today scope and of course there's no date/sunrise/sunset section.
<ogra_> nhaines, i usually get it back after one pull-to-refresh
<ogra_> or after two sometimes
<zzarr> so if I alter a package it might break the system... I get it
<nhaines> ogra_: this hasn't been the case for me since the last Today update, and it certainly doesn't work on my Nexus 7 on err, whatever the recommended daily images are.  rc-proposed, isn't it?
<nhaines> Isn't there a "day" scope I ought to have or something?
<zzarr> ogra_: will there be a way to set what dns servers to use without adding a file like I did?
<nhaines> Yes, on flo on rc-proposed r222, it only shows weather.
<ogra_> weird, on both, my arale and my krillin i got the entry back since the scope update
<nhaines> ogra_: would you mind taking a screenshot of the Today scope with the day bit showing and send it to me for purpose of inclusion in my book?  :)
<nhaines> Since I can't seem to find older screenshots I know I've taken of the same, I'll edit it in.
<ogra_> nhaines, hmm, my install is german
<ogra_> nhaines, probably popey can ... so you get english translations instead
<nhaines> Das kann ein kleines Problem sein, denn mein Buch ist nur auf Englisch.  :)
<zzarr> what happened? where did the English go?
<zzarr> (looks more like German to me)
<zzarr> in any way.... lunch
<nhaines> ogra_: I looked on my external drive for some extra screenshots, but they aren't helpful: http://i.imgur.com/niXz5ok.png  :)
<nhaines> popey did give me a screenshot but I lost it.  popey, could you take a quick screenshot of the Today scope?  I'd rather have a screenshot without a broken Day scope in it (that includes the moon phase bit).
<dhbiker> ooh GPS works on arale... waited for like 5 mins and nada :/
<davmor2> dhbiker: if you turn off the here location service then an initial fix can take up to 15 minutes, and the mapping app would need to be in the foreground and the phone awake the whole time,  If you have the here agps on it should give you a location pretty much immediately
<dhbiker> hm... strange
<nhaines> Well, not so strange.  :)
<popey> nhaines: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-08-17-101237.png
<nhaines> Although TTF should be more like 2.5 minutes.  That might be strange.
<didrocks> popey: hey, I'm looking at the reboot weather app, at some point, it used the osm plugin to find places, seems that it was then changed, any idea why? (also, do you remember it's provided by which package?)
<nhaines> popey: brilliant, thanks so much!
<popey> didrocks: it did? I thought we always used the ubuntu geo lookup thing?
<nhaines> Oh, that's the same as last time.  And I didn't lose it, I saved it right where it should have gone.
<popey> :)_
<nhaines> That's very safe.  I'd never think to look for it there.  :)
<popey> that directory has lots of screenshots btw
<didrocks> popey: yeah, you even commented on the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-location-qml/+merge/259462 :)
<didrocks> popey: I'm happy to use ubuntu geo lookup, do you know where there is a simple example?
<nhaines> Thanks.  I'm just going to grab a couple extra windowed mode ones on my N7 and call it good.  But I'll have a quick browse just in case!
<popey> nhaines: feel free to shout if you need any specifics from me
<nhaines> popey: much obliged!
<didrocks> popey: no such example on our mind? It seems weather app is using a list of cities in a json file
<larsu> didrocks, we should maybe look into sharing this with system settings, which also has a list of cities somewhere
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, it seems to be the way this was done here as well
<larsu> didrocks, doesn't make sense two have 2, eh?
<didrocks> yep :p
<seb128> larsu, settings is using libtimezonemap
<larsu> seb128, I know, but we need to get rid of that (or lose the gtk dependency) anyway
<larsu> seb128, all I'm saying is let's think about sharing this information
<zzarr> ogra_: will there be a function so I can destroy telemarketing companies? (just kidding, but it would be useful)
<zzarr> being able to blacklist phone numbers would be nice
<seb128> larsu, yeah, +1 for that
<nhaines> larsu: I believe the weather app's implementation was tied to weather provider-specific data.
<larsu> nhaines, weird...
<nhaines> Not that weird.  It'd be a pretty poor experience to list cities that the weather provider doesn't have data for.  Or to ignore the ten thousand extra cities that are in the weather provider but not the time zone info.
<zzarr> sometimes it's hard to answer calls (the slider don't move)
<larsu> nhaines, it wold also be pretty weird to list a city in the weather app that is not in the timezone selector (or the other way around)
<larsu> *would
<nhaines> larsu: I strongly disagree.  My city is not in the time zone selector.  I'm 40 miles away from Los Angeles and the weather here is nowhere *close* to LA weather.
<larsu> nhaines, clearly. I'm saying it's weird if my device "knows" about my city in one place but doesn't in another
<larsu> I'd be fine with only having major cities in the time zone selector, but that's not what we have right now
<nhaines> It's not that weird.  Weather and time are unrelated.
<larsu> no they're not... and again, that's not my point
<nhaines> How are weather and time related?
 * larsu resists the urge to answering that one snarky :P
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-notification-test/+merge/269039
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, would you mind confirming https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1488470 , and in case you do, can you take it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488470 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Ctrl+W shortcut non functional on blank tab after closing a blank tab" [Medium,New]
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: confirmed and will look into it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: regarding the thumbnails, can you confirm with design that for now we want them only for top sites and not for bookmarks ?
<dhbiker> ogra_ here ?
<ProstheticS> did i read right, is there a release tomorow?
<ProstheticS> an ota i mean
<davmor2> ProstheticS: that is the general hope yes
<davmor2> ProstheticS: at least for meizu and the nexus devices
<mcphail> no bq goodness?
<davmor2> mcphail: see sil2100 email
 * mcphail should join the mailing list
<nik90> mcphail: you can follow the mailing list at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/. Just bookmark the link
<robin-hero> nik90: When do you release the new clock app? I'm really looking forward to the new stopwatch feature :)
<nik90> robin-hero: We're waiting on translations and also for the music-app since as of now, there are no apps that show up as music-sources.
<nik90> so if we upload clock without music-app, the custom sound feature cannot be used since there would be no apps to import music from :)
<nik90> robin-hero: another few days I suppose.
<robin-hero> okay, thanks for your answer and your hard work ;)
<nik90> thnx.
<mcphail> nik90: cheers :)
<maggots> how do i set a html5 app to be fullscreen and also lock the orientation
<maggots> how do i set a html5 app to be fullscreen and also lock the orientation
<robin-hero> maggots: Add this line to the desktop file: X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=portrait      ( or landscape )
<maggots> robin-hero: Thanks very much that worked, now how do i set it fullscreen?
<robin-hero> maggots: You're welcome, sorry I can't help you with the other issue :(
<maggots> ok, thanks a bunch
<maggots> robin-hero: adding Exec=webapp-container --fullscreen  to the desktop file makes it full screen
<dhbiker> is there any way to unlock this thing without pushing the power button ? :D
<robin-hero> maggots: I'm glad you figured it out :)
<dhbiker> oOOOOo r97
<dhbiker> just like ogra_ said it would notify :3
<zzarr> mandel: how is pulseaudio comming along?
<maggots_> how do i build version 0.2 it keeps thinking it's version 0.1
<mandel> zzarr, we have the fixes, we are trying to land them :)
<zzarr> :D
<rbasak> "sleep" lasts forever on my Aquaris 4.5 when run from sshd and the screen is off. Any ideas on how I can work around this? I want a background shell script to run all the time even when the screen is off to do some debugging. It will mostly just sleep, but right now it just sleeps forever.
<robin-hero> maggots_: Change this in manifest.json:     "version":      "0.1" to 0.2
<mpt> mterry, “Sleep locks immediately” means that putting the phone to sleep overrides the “Lock when idle” setting. Spec updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=63&rev1=62>
<mterry> mpt, cool, OK.  So this is talking about idle vs manual power presses
<kenvandine> mandel, now that pulseaudio is fixed... can you give this a quick look?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/emit_credentials_deleted/+merge/268896
<mandel> kenvandine, looking
<kenvandine> mandel, thx
<zumbi> typo fixed too
<kenvandine> mandel, oh yeah, and what about the question about finding updates without a valid token
<dobey> kenvandine: you need to actually delete the credentials, not just fake the error condition
<dobey> oh, you changed it to do that, ok
<kenvandine> dobey, indeed
<kenvandine> dobey, i listened to you, as always
<kenvandine> wink wink
<dobey> lol
<Giordano> salve
<Giordano> sono in linea
<Giordano> si parla italiano?
<dobey> english please
<dobey> for italiano see #ubuntu-it
<mterry> cyphermox, poke about networkmanager + dbus
<cyphermox> mterry: hey
<mterry> cyphermox, oh shoot, didn't see your reply  ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, so I'm looking at bug 1480844
<ubot5> bug 1480844 in Canonical System Image "Slow/hanging performance" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480844
<mterry> cyphermox, it *seems* to be an interaction between dbus-daemon and NetworkManager
<mterry> cyphermox, dbus-daemon is going into 100% cpu mode, so it has some bug somehow.  But it seems to be triggered by NetworkManager
<mterry> cyphermox, was just curious for your thoughts/ideas
<mandel> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/invalidate-credentials/+merge/269092
<dobey>  mandel not sure what you're trying to do there, but that surely doesn't do it :)
<dobey> mandel: i don't think you need to do anything on top of ken's branch to handle the situation; the "you need to log in" bit should be shown at that point
<mandel> dobey, being lazy :)
<mandel> dobey, problem is, the request to get if there are updates works with invalid creds, we wanted to tell the user to get them before showing updates and failig in the upload
 * mandel is lazy by nature
<dobey> mandel: you can't. the only way to know the credentials are not valid, is to validate them against the server. doing that separately from the request you're making anyway doesn't make any sense, and would just be a waste of resources, when the token is valid
<_IF_> help! I set my meizu mx4 into flight mode and now it doesn't want to come out of it. reboot doesn't help. any ideas?
<aquarius> jdstrand, ping?
<jdstrand> aquarius: hey, what's up?
<jdstrand> (sorry for the late response, been in meetings all day)
<aquarius> heya, pal! No problem; wasn't sure if you were afk or whatever :)
<jdstrand> no, just massively sidetracked :)
<aquarius> brief question: the idea has been bandied around that there's scope for phone click apps to undergo manual review if they ask for a break in confinement, and that that manual review actually can happen and apps can be approved. In my case, I have an app called WifiTransfer which is basically an FTP server; it if of course confined to only allow the uploading user access to ~/.local/share/wifitransfer.sil. Everyon
<aquarius> e says "I wish it could see the whole home folder". If I submit a version with apparmor read/write path of $HOME, will it get reviewed and possibly accepted?
<aquarius> if the answer is "we don't have the resources to manually review such apps" (much like for the desktop USC) then that's fine, and I'll pursue some other approach.
<dobey> aquarius: MTP doesn't even expose all of $HOME…
<jdstrand> it is actually the later
<jdstrand> latter
<jdstrand> but it is actually a complicated topic
<jdstrand> cause even if we did review the source, what is upload isn't necessarily built from that source (obviously, with an interpreted language, that is different)
<aquarius> right. I have heard it suggested that there is the option to apply for manual review, but I was sceptical -- I don't think you have the time for that. I was right to be sceptical, correct? There is not an option for getting an app manually reviewed?
<aquarius> I understand entirely, of course -- this isn't a complaint :)
<jdstrand> and while I might personally trust you, it is unfair if I let yours in cause I know you but don't allow someone else's in
<aquarius> *nod* agreed. No special treatment.
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> just trying to explain the full situation
<jdstrand> the store supports the concept of a manual review and you can request one
<aquarius> yup. Hence me being sceptical when I heard that there was an option for manual review :)
<jdstrand> then it becomes a process issue
<jdstrand> so it is possible to request it, it just won't be accepted atm until we work out various things
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> makes sense.
<dobey> i think even then, we probably don't want to allow full access to $HOME; but maybe only to the same dirs that are exposed over MTP
<aquarius> I'd be fine with that
<dobey> right. i don't think there is a way to specify that, at the moment though. which is part of the problem :)
<aquarius> I'm pretty confident that people who ask for this are hoping to use wifitransfer to upload, say, loads of music to the phone
<dobey> sure
<jdstrand> yeah, the real thing is probably !hidden
<aquarius> and at the moment that's a major pain because all the stuff goes into the wifitransfer private directory and then you have to shuffle them around (I think one-by-one!) with the file manager, which is (a) difficult (b) not installed by default (c) a pro-level tool
<aquarius> but, well... that's the way the cookie crumbles, I suppose :)
<dobey> (d) terminal would be faster
<dobey> but yeah
<aquarius> it would, although that's all of a, b, and c but multiplied by five :P
<aquarius> I could put a version in the Open Store, but I'm in two minds about that.
<dobey> well, at that point, you have to side-load an app anyway
<aquarius> 'zactly
<dobey> so you might as well just put the .click on launchpad.net and say "sideload this thing that has more permissions"
<aquarius> minor benefit of the open store: it handles updates, which a random click on LP does not
<aquarius> obvious downside: not sure I want to encourage people to open up their lives to many less confined apps just to get wifitransfer to see the music folder :)
<dobey> ah, i guess so
<dobey> yeah, there is that
<jdstrand> actually, the storage framework use cases has something that might help:
<jdstrand> meh, why is it so hard to copy and paste from google docs
<jdstrand> basically it has something for shuffling files around and granting trust relationships between apps
<aquarius> ooh, really? that sounds interesting.
<jdstrand> and copying from one application to another
<jdstrand> it came out of the sd card discussions from a couple months ago from the list
<aquarius> if there's information I can provide to the people having those discussions, I'm happy to do so :)
<jdstrand> I don't think it is resourced yet (I could be wrong-- I'm not managing this), but I can say design looked at it
<aquarius> basically what I actually *want* is the ability to "unlock" the app, like you can with the file manager, and then it exposes $HOME instead of the private folder :) But that's a manual review thing for some point in the future.
<jdstrand> on the device it is possible for the admin to adjust the security. it would be cool if that could be made easier if people wanted it (eg, provide a way to grant the app access to home via some tool
<jdstrand> )
<aquarius> absolutely
<jdstrand> snappy actually has something like that for hardware access
<jdstrand> but you still need to be admin on the cli
<aquarius> "Want WifiTransfer to show all your storage? Go to System Settings > App Access > WifiTransfer > File permissions and turn on 'all storage'"
<aquarius> that'd be great. I'd happily write a tool to do it but that tool would also need review etc ;)
<jdstrand> it would and it would need to run privileged, so we need a service for that
<aquarius> at which point it's all hard work again
<mcphail> aquarius: missed the start of this conversation, but presumably you are having the same frsutrations I am having with my syncthing client: default write directory buried in a .dot directory. The .dot directory has to die
<aquarius> mcphail, it's not that it's a dot directory, per se (I personally would like it if XDG_DATA_HOME was ~/AppData, not ~/.local/share, but that's not relevant here), it's that apps are confined to *a* folder, and that's not gonna change.
<aquarius> mcphail, how will a syncthing client work, anyway? It can't run in the background.
<mcphail> aquarius: yes, it can. It doesn't spawn a GUI so doesn't get killed
<aquarius> mcphail, how do people get it on the phone?
<mcphail> aquarius: from the store
<mcphail> aquarius: it isn't user friendly but it still exposes the syncthing web interface
<aquarius> mcphail, really? you can put non-gui apps in the store and they work and they don't get killed?
<mcphail> aquarius: for the time being :)
<aquarius> that seems like a gargantuan loophole ;)
<mcphail> yes
<mcphail> aquarius: you can play music with screen off via openAL as well
<aquarius> heh.
<dobey> aquarius: yes, at the moment. he's exploiting the fact that unity8 is what manages apps being paused or not, if they are in the background or not
<aquarius> mcphail, a click can ship multiple apps in it, so you could ship a gui app for controlling syncthing (rather than the web ui), which would get killed as normal but that doesn't matter.
<aquarius> actually...
<ogra_> jdstrand, ^^ sounds like quite a security hole
<aquarius> that allows anyone to do background processes, doesn't it?
<ogra_> :)
<aquarius> this seems unexcellent :)
<mcphail> aquarius: not sure about that one. I think you'd need a separate app for that, from my experiments
<mcphail> aquarius: I'm working on an IRC client which will run in the background, exposing a webn interface for the browser or a separate frontend app
<dobey> aquarius: yes, you can fork a process right now
<jdstrand> heheh
<jdstrand> that's awesome
<aquarius> dobey, that'd stay in the same process group, though, wouldn't it? or does forking escape the unity8 app lifecycle? (obviously you're still confined, of course)
<dobey> aquarius: well, until you break out of the pgroup :)
<jdstrand> so, no I don't consider this a security hole. I consider this an application lifecycle bug
<aquarius> dobey, oh, I didn't know you could do that :)
<mcphail> aquarius: I've found if you fork a couple of things from a shell script, they all get killed if there is a GUI
<dobey> aquarius: confinement sticks, so it's not a security hole i don't think; but yeah, an issue in the lifecycle management
 * jdstrand nods
<aquarius> mcphail, ah, not quite what I meant: ship two disconnected apps in the same click package so they both install. You'd have to start them separately, of course
<ogra_> jdstrand, so the working example uses OpenAL to play back music when backgrounded ... are you sure i cant use OpenAL the same way for recording ?
<aquarius> mcphail, although as you can see this whole technique is on extremely thin ice ;-)
<ogra_> with working around all blockings ...
<mcphail> aquarius: how can you do that? Don't you only get one .desktop file?
<jdstrand> if pulseaudio allowed it, then that would be a security bug in the pulse trust store implementation
<aquarius> mcphail, I think you can have multiple. I haven't tried this, only heard rumours, so I might be wrong!
<dobey> mcphail: a click package can have any number of apps
<mcphail> ooh!
<jdstrand> but I would hope it would fail closed
<jdstrand> you can have multiple
<ogra_> hmm, is OpenAL going through pulse at all ?
<mcphail> jdstrand: so they all get access to the same write folder?
<jdstrand> I'm curious how the non-gui app is abled to be started
<aquarius> mcphail, better, the "background" app can open a url with urldispatcher which would be received by the front-end app :)
<jdstrand> mcphail: yes
<mcphail> jdstrand: you've no idea how happy that makes me :)
<jdstrand> mcphail: the folders are based on pkgname, not appname/version so things can share
<dobey> jdstrand: the .desktop file can Exec anything that can be run. it doesn't have to open a gui
<mcphail> jdstrand: non-GUI apps just show a constant splash screen
<aquarius> which, interestingly, is configurable in the desktop file, so you can make the splash screen look like whatever you wan t:)
<jdstrand> now, there is a restriction on what the things are-- for example, a scope and an app in the the same click can't share for various reasons
<jdstrand> mcphail: oh so you ship a desktop file, you click on it, then you swipe it to the side and start something else?
<mcphail> aquarius: I hope they don't kill this. It makes app building much more useful
<mcphail> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> dobey: right, I hadn't put together that a desktop file was being used
<aquarius> mcphail, I think it's a neat way around the lifecycle rules. Voß is gonna have kittens, though ;)
<aquarius> mcphail, and you aren't allowed to run background processes for a reason, not just to be annoying :)
<mcphail> aquarius: I think everyone knows about this by now. I kepp getting told my app is going to be killed "soon" :)
<dobey> ted: ^^ fix this bug
<mcphail> noooooo
<mcphail> aquarius: It doesn't seem to drain the battery much. Shame to prevent any background apps at all
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'm going to ask tvoss what the trust-store will do in the face of a non-gui app to make sure it fails properly
<aquarius> mcphail, well, since this neat trick is gonna get killed, you'll have to have people sideload your app... at which point you can set a more pleasant confinement policy and it can write to whatever it likes...
<aquarius> or put it in the Open Store, for which ditto
<mcphail> aquarius: every cloud (sync) has a silver lining
<jdstrand> with what is described, it sounds like the trust prompt would display over the splash and be fine
<ogra_> jdstrand, also what happens if a lib actually tries to circumvent pulse would be interesting ... i'm not sure at all that OpenAL actuall ytalks to pulse and not to some alsa layer
<aquarius> erm. if talking to pulse is optional and you're allowed to talk right to alsa then the "confinement" is nothing of the sort :)
<ogra_> yes
<mcphail> ogra_: I posted a test OpenAL app a while ago which didn't respond to volume control etc
<ogra_> mcphail, right, that would indicate it doesnt talk to pulse
<dobey> ogra_: won't it fail in apparmor when it tries to open /dev/snd/blah
<dobey> ?
<ogra_> it should
<jdstrand> ogra_: we have explicit deny rules to prevent access to the stand audio devices that one would use with pulse
<mcphail> I may have the test app somewhere...
<jdstrand> # Force the use of pulseaudio and silence any denials for ALSA
<jdstrand> deny /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf r,
<jdstrand> deny /dev/snd/ r,
<jdstrand> deny /dev/snd/* r,
<ogra_> jdstrand, even if it takes a detour via ... say talking to libasound ...
<jdstrand> doesn't matter
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> phew
<jdstrand> it is the process, not how it gets there
<mcphail> I still have the app if anyone wants to look. I had a bug report open but think it got closed
<ogra_> i guess the bg playback will be fixed as soon as we use process groups
<jdstrand> I'm surprised we still aren't. I thought we were...
<jdstrand> but yeah, I guess that is part of the 'fixed soon' stuff
<ogra_> well, see webapps :)
<ogra_> renderer still dies independently ...
<jdstrand> still?
<jdstrand> I thought that was resolved ages ago
<jdstrand> maybe we just made the situation better...
<jdstrand> that was some time ago :)
<mcphail> http://themcphails.uk/altest.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click if anyone is interested
<jdstrand> snappy has swapped all that out :P
<jdstrand> mcphail: so the very bottom most layers support multiple apps. you see this with a click shipping a scope, an app, a push helper, etc
<mcphail> jdstrand: I knew snappy could do this but didn't realise you could do it with a .click. That is very useful
<jdstrand> mcphail: I'm not 100% sure what the upper layers will do with two desktop files. I *think* it will work. it is certainly worth playing with
<mcphail> jdstrand: having confined apps sharing write space is a major win
<jdstrand> yes, wanted to have that in place in the security policy. I think it'll all just work fine at the upper layers, just haven't personally tried it
<mcphail> jdstrand: presumably both apps would need to share an apparmor profile? Otherwise, that would be a security risk
<jdstrand> (at the very beginning there was a limitation at the upper layers and only shipping one app in the hooks db-- however that was long ago expanded for scopes, push helpers, etc-- not allowing extra desktop apps in the hooks db would be artificially limiting imo, but I didn't write those bits)
<jdstrand> mcphail: they don't share a profile. everything in the hooks database that specifies the apparmor hook gets an apparmor profile that is pkgname_appname_version
<jdstrand> that corresponds to its APP_ID
<dobey> if you have two .desktop files, both will show up in the click scope, but only one will match as "installed" with regards to the package itself
<jdstrand> the ubuntu-sdk policy template doesn't consider appname and version though
<dobey> oh, i don't know if the click hooks actually support multiple
<jdstrand> eg, foo_bar_0.1 and foo_baz_0.1 will have different pofiles, but can both access ~/.local/share/foo/
<mcphail> jdstrand: that is a security bug, then
<dobey> how is shipping two things in the same package and allowing them to access the same directory, a security bug?
<jdstrand> mcphail: how so? it is from the same developer
<jdstrand> they use the same template
<mcphail> jdstrand: the model is not supposed to allow one app to have, say, full access to a content-hub source plus network access. This circumvents that
<mcphail> jdstrand: (or have I misunderstood?)
<jdstrand> there are limitations on combinations, yes
<jdstrand> but content-hub isn't one of them
<dobey> content-hub requires the user to explicitly allow your app to access something
<mcphail> jdstrand: but 2 apps could pass data via the shared write directory, circumventing whatever restrictions on combinations are enforced
<jdstrand> (right, content hub is always a user driven interaction)
<jdstrand> mcphail: but it can only steal from itself
<jdstrand> note, this is the same click
<dobey> right
<jdstrand> yes, you are right in saying that if the developer says that one has networking and one doesn't, the app could shuffle stuff back and forth
<jdstrand> but networking is a common policy group
<mcphail> jdstrand: but networking is not allowed in combination with some groups, is it?
<jdstrand> so the developer doesn't have to try to make it hard on herself-- she would just give networking :)
<dobey> that'd also be a lot of work to upload something to the network
<jdstrand> mcphail: that is where things get interesting
<dobey> network is not allowed with what?
<Inoki> Hey everyone, need help deciding...
<jdstrand> mcphail: there are no limitations on networking with the ubuntu-sdk template for common policy groups
<Inoki> I need to hear your thoughts on the E5. Does it make good pictures? I saw reviews on the 4.5 and photograph quality is bad.
<jdstrand> so you can use all or none of the common policy groups with networking with the default (ubuntu-sdk) template
<mcphail> jdstrand: I thought I had read somewhere it wasn't allowed. Will have a quick google...
<jdstrand> which is why it is ok for ubuntu-sdk template apps to share data
<jdstrand> mcphail: other templates have restrictions
<dobey> mcphail: there was going to be a case where scopes could either be network scopes, or local scopes; and ne'er should the two meet. but that didn't happen
<jdstrand> mcphail: fyi, don't need to google-- I wrote the policy and the review tools :)
<jdstrand> yes, you may be thinking about what dobey mentioned
<jdstrand> a push helper template has extremely limited access and no overlap with ubuntu-sdk rules
<dobey> and apps are not scopes, so that wouldn't have applied to the case where there are two apps in the same package, anyway
<mcphail> jdstrand: maybe I was thinking of the snappy model. Is that different?
<dobey> i don't recall any significant differences in confinement, wrt snaps instead of clicks
<jdstrand> in general, if things use different templates, there will be limitations on interactions, but if they use the same template, then there is the possibility for sharing if it is safe
<jdstrand> mcphail: snappy for ubuntu core has the same APP_ID and templated policy concept
<jdstrand> s/for ubuntu core/
<mcphail> jdstrand: OK, must be misremembering something
<jdstrand> so that didn't change
<jdstrand> snappy for ubuntu core has very different templates and policy groups than click
<jdstrand> but snappy for ubuntu personal will actually just have all the templates and policy groups you are used to on click
<dobey> jdstrand: but i expect they'll be pretty similar for personal, once those images exist?
<dobey> yep
<dobey> :)
<jdstrand> yeah, I uploaded ubuntu-personal-security a little while ago
<jdstrand> snappy needs to get smart though-- ubuntu-core is harrdcoded in a few places
 * jdstrand mentioned this in a bug just today
<TenLeftFingers> I've watched Ted Gould's presentation on the app lifecycle. Is it understood that apps can't or don't currently resume fully intact? Half-written notes and tasks are not saved, web pages get lost and podbird forgets which show I was in. I don't know what to report against if it's not currently a known issue.
<TenLeftFingers> But I don't mind creating a report and uploading logs etc.
<nik90> TenLeftFingers: It is up to the app developer to use the SDK statesaver to ensure that apps remember stuff like which page you were on, what show, etc etc..this way when the app is killed due to OOM, when it is brought back, it restores those variable.
<nik90> TenLeftFingers: For Podbird, I remember landing initial support for this. It will remember which tab you were on. But we need to do more work on that, I guess
<TenLeftFingers> nik90: okay, so it sounds like these 'offenders' could avail of something in the API they are currently ignoring? In which case I can go and chase those packages.
<mcphail> jdstrand: I still worry this is a security bug. At the very least, it could be used to obfuscate security policies to the users
<dobey> mcphail: you don't really need to 'obfuscate security policy' when you are providing a proprietary app
<nik90> TenLeftFingers: Indeed. Well the apps are not so much "offenders" since they get kicked out by the system due to something else eating up memory. But apps can definitely do something to improve the UX.
<mcphail> dobey: let me give you an example...
<mcphail> dobey: say I install a .click which contains a document viewer and a network music streaming app (this is an extreme example, of course)
<TenLeftFingers> nik90: okay, so they can't control when they get kicked but can recover more gracefully than they currently do?
<mcphail> dobey: The document viewer could have only content_exchange enabled and visible in Permy. So I think it is safe to use it to view a PDF of my credit card statement
<mcphail> dobey: the document viewer could save that PDF, then the media streamer app could transmit that to a malicious website
<mcphail> dobey: it totally breaks the trust model
<nik90> TenLeftFingers: indeed
<dobey> mcphail: how do you know that the document viwere didn't do the same thing though?
<nik90> TenLeftFingers: and I believe the SDK StateSaver API was developed for this very purpose.
<mcphail> dobey: it didn't have network permissions
<dobey> mcphail: it only breaks the trust model once you know it happened
<dobey> mcphail: it did, as jdstrand already explained
<TenLeftFingers> nik90: I'll go and file against the apps then. Thanks for your assistance!
<nik90> TenLeftFingers: Thanks for your bug reports :-)
<TenLeftFingers> :)
<mcphail> dobey: I don't think he did. The document viewer app _wouldn't_ have network permissions, but the streaming app would. If I viewed the document viewer app in Permy, "network" wouldn't be listed
<dobey> mcphail: creating a working example and show me how a majority of people would even know whether their trust was being violated or not.
<jdstrand> mcphail: note, permy is not installed by default and we don't want most users to care about app permissions. we want them to trust the app via user driven interactions
<mcphail> jdstrand: don't you think permissions become opaque in this case, though? I always check permy before running anything
<jdstrand> mcphail: ultimately if user installs an app to view sensitive information, that user must trust the app. if the user is savvy and looks at permissions, there is more information yes
<jdstrand> permissions are meant to be opaque to ther regular user
<jdstrand> you are right that looking at it in this level of detail there are areas where a line is crossed
<mcphail> jdstrand: seriously??? Even Android users rant about permissions...
<jdstrand> but both are coming from the same developer
<dobey> mcphail: android's permissions model is pretty awful though
<jdstrand> mcphail: I think we are talking about different things
<jdstrand> we don't want an android permissions model
<jdstrand> the is essentially click through security for the majority of users
<dobey> mcphail: but at the same time, just knowing that of two apps in a package, only one having network, how would you even know whether or not your trust is being violated, by knowing those permissions?
<mcphail> jdstrand: no, but what I'm saying is users _are_ concerned about permissions
<mcphail> dobey: that's why I think one policy should apply to both apps
<jdstrand> we want safe permissions that a developer can declare, then the user uses them. unsafe actions like recording, contacts, location, etc are user driven
<dobey> mcphail: but it does, no?
<jdstrand> mcphail: there is a choice to be made here-- we chose to let different apps within the same package (with the same template) to share data. this fosters development
<jdstrand> we had the choice to completely isolate each app, but chose not to
<jdstrand> because ultimately, if you are putting data into an app, you are trusting it
<jdstrand> a bad guy is never going to put networking in one and not in another and try to trick the user into doing something in one just to steal it from the other
<mcphail> jdstrand: that's a big assumption
<jdstrand> that is way to convuluted. the attack is give the apps networking and get the userr to put something sensitive into it
<jdstrand> I acknowledge what you are saying
<dobey> mcphail: you're basically assuming that attackers are going to do way more work than is necessary
<dobey> yet people still pay dropbox for storage
<jdstrand> I am saying that there was a choice-- onerous permissions that may help savvy users who look at the perms or ones that foster development (and incidentally, the savvy user can still choose not to use said app by looking at the perms)
<mcphail> dobey: but it could be easily ameliorated by only allowing one apparmor profile for every app in a click
<jdstrand> that stifles development
<dobey> mcphail: if you believe this is a valid security concern, then you should create a .click package which exploits it
<dobey> mcphail: otherwise, you are just arguing academia
<mcphail> jdstrand: why? It just makes things transparent. it doesn't restruct the app developer in any way whatsoever
<jdstrand> sure it does
<jdstrand> how is the dev supposed to share a cache, game data, a database, etc
<jdstrand> you get the very strict isolation between clicks
<mcphail> jdstrand: but they would all be shared anyway. The only difference (in my above example) would be the user would see both "content_exchange" and "network" when he checked the document viewer in permy, and was aware confidentiual data may go to the net
<jdstrand> the user doesn't see that
<jdstrand> you see that
<jdstrand> I see that
<mcphail> jdstrand: i am a user...
<jdstrand> I don't put confidential data in anything that I don't trust
<dobey> a) permy would have to be installed b) user would have to check permy c) user would have to assume bad things and not trust the app anyway
<jdstrand> the typical user
<dobey> mcphail: you are a user. you are not all users.
<jdstrand> ultimately we want usable security
<dobey> security that isn't usable, isn't security
<mcphail> dobey: have a look at the user reviews on the android store. A lot of users check and care about permissions
<jdstrand> if we make it untasteful (prompt for everything), we lose. if we make it onerous for users, we lose if we make it onerous for developers, we lose
<dobey> mcphail: you are ignoring the point
<mcphail> dobey: not intentionally...
<mcphail> dobey: Just about the first thing you hit if you google for "ubuntu touch permissions" is a page on Permy
<jdstrand> we actively chose to improve the developer experience by letting certain things be shared within the same click. this is reiterated with snappy
<dobey> mcphail: you're equating people who care about permissions and commenting on the android store, as to having all android users caring about permissions or wishing to go through the trouble to decipher what every permission really means
<jdstrand> but once we have more than enthusiast users, most users won't google for that :)
<mcphail> OK. I think we'll have to agree to differ on this one
<jdstrand> ie, google has gagillions of users and a very small percentage look at the perms
<dobey> jdstrand: well, no offense, but i'm sure once we have a hundred million users, a page on permy will probably be way down the list of search results for "ubuntu permissions" :)
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> yes
<dobey> mcphail: again. pleae create a click which exploits the problem you claim exists
<mcphail> jdstrand: Google had to obfuscate their permissions to _stop_ users complaining about them
<dobey> mcphail: arguing academia with invalid points isn't helpful :)
<dobey> mcphail: no, what google is doing is slowly moving to a model more like ios and ubuntu are
<dobey> they certainly haven't "obfuscated" them
<dobey> if anything, i think they've probably made them more apparent
<mcphail> by hiding them???
<dobey> hiding them where?
<dobey> they are plainly visible on the page in the app store, for every single application
<mcphail> dobey: all permissions are no longer shown by default on the app store
<dobey> since when?
<mcphail> since about 1 year ago
<dobey> well, then you are wrong
<dobey> as soon as you click install, the list of permissions is shown
<jdstrand> via the phone ui?
<mcphail> dobey: http://www.androidcentral.com/new-google-play-store-4820-greatly-simplifies-permissions
<jdstrand> we didn't want that
<jdstrand> we didn't want a weird click through/confusing situation
<jdstrand> we wanted people to be able to find them if they wanted
<dobey> jdstrand: yeah, in the phone it does too, as well as the web site; but yes, we don't want that
<jdstrand> but ultimately the trust relationship is between the user and the app. and the system prompts for sensitive stuff
<jdstrand> mcphail: so there is a point you perhaps didn't consider
<jdstrand> mcphail: lets take you app with one without networking and one with
<mcphail> ok
<dobey> mcphail: so they changed the permissions and made the simpler to try to make them easier to understand. but they are clearly visible when installing an app
<dobey> and we don't want that
<jdstrand> mcphail: as a developer I could trick you by using text strings that might make you think one is running when it is the other. I could also let that app sit in the store for a month, then update it adding networking to the app and on launch, send off everything you put in there before when the networking wasn't there
<jdstrand> at some point, if you are putting data into an app, you are trusting it
<mcphail> jdstrand: you are even more devious than me... :)
<jdstrand> dobey: oh, on the perms prompt I thought you were saying we did that
<mcphail> jdstrand: changing permissions doesn't trigger an dialog on update??? It should...
<jdstrand> this isn't the android model
<dobey> jdstrand: oh, no way. i don't even want to think about adding more insanity into installing things from within a scope. it's bad enough already :)
<dobey> jdstrand: while not being the android model, it might be nice to have some warning when apps add new permissions requirements
<mcphail> dobey: +1
<jdstrand> I don't know, we are presenting information that the user has no context to make a decision on
<dobey> jdstrand: there's the "i trusted this app, and now it's adding network access, do i still trust it?" aspect, and without the info, it's hard to make that choice
<jdstrand> no doubt
<jdstrand> ok I have to run
<mcphail> dobey: I can try to hack together an example .click, but would probably need to learn a bit about content-hub for it to be a good example. I heard there was a tutorial due this week. Do you know if it has been posted?
<dobey> mcphail: you don't need content-hub. just make a .click with two applications in it, where one has network profile and the other does not, where the one that does not writes a file into the shared data dir, and the one that has it, pastes it onto a pastebin and gives you the URL
<mcphail> dobey: will do
<dobey> mcphail: unfortunately, writing data to disk from QML is hard enough on its own, so you might need to use ubuntu-download-manager from one to download a file from a server into the shared dir
<dobey> at least, without writing c++
<mcphail> dobey: it's OK, I'll write it in C or shell. I'm sure anyone who is interested will be able to see the results in the log files
<jdstrand> fyi, I've taken a todo to think about no networking to networking on upgrade. most of our perms have trust store integration and so the users know. that isn't true of networking
<jdstrand> ok, really leaving
<dobey> mcphail: no, don't exploit the "thing that runs in the background and violates the lifecycle policy" as well
<mcphail> dobey: ha! Not relevant in this case
<dobey> cheers jdstrand. we can chat more about that later
<mcphail> dobey: jdstrand: looks as if a .click fails automatic review if you bundle more than one app
<dobey> mcphail: well, then i guess you can't do that :)
<mcphail> dobey: problem solved :)
<beuno> right, it's too prone to abuse
<mcphail> The exploit _does_ work, though
<mcphail> One to keep in mind if packages are going to get manual review
<mcphail> http://themcphails.uk/leakytrust.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click if anyone wants to try it, btw. Run "leaky" then "malicious" and see output in log files
<mcphail> (and, as an aside, busybox-static is a perfect fit for a .click package!)
<dobey> packages aren't going to get manual review
<mcphail> dobey: would be a good idea to remove the button from myapps, then
<popey> well, some do
<popey> manual review != code review
<dobey> some == "owned by canonical"
<popey> not always
<popey> there are circumstances where people can request manual review and we do that
<popey> but that doesn't mean a full code review
<mcphail> popey: probably best bearing the above in mind, then. Data can be leaked intentionally or by accident if there are >1 app in a package
<mcphail> *is
<dobey> popey: but if we were going to allow > 1 app in a single package to go through manual code review, why would we disallow it with click-reviewer-tools
<dobey> ?
<popey> I wasn't speaking to the more than one app per package issue.
<popey> Just genealising that "packages aren't going to get manual review" isn't accurate
<stakewinner00> where I can download ubuntu-phone iso?
<mcphail> stakewinner00: there isn't really an iso, as such. Do you have a supported device?
<jgdx> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<stakewinner00> mcphail, yes.
<mcphail> stakewinner00: then see the instructions at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<stakewinner00> Thanks jgdx, i was searching the source code, I don't find it and I was searching and iso .
<stakewinner00> One another question, there are some virtual machine foe PC (like virtualbox) that supports ubuntu-touch?
<stakewinner00> *for PC
<mcphail> stakewinner00: there is an emulator which comes as part of the Ubuntu SDK. You can try that
<jgdx> stakewinner00, buying a phone is a superb experience though
<stakewinner00> jgdx, For christmas maybe I will buy one. jaja.
<stakewinner00> mcphail, My computer is a debian, and I got troubles for adding the ppa repository (for install ubuntu-sdk), do you know how this emultaor is called? for downloading it standalone
<jgdx> stakewinner00, good stuff :)
<mcphail> stakewinner00: no idea if you can download a standalone, I'm afraid. I think it is possible to set up an Ubuntu dev environment in a docker container, though. That might do the trick
<stakewinner00> mmm. Thanks mcphail,
<mcphail> stakewinner00: or install Ubuntu :)
<stakewinner00> There are some things that I don't like too much from ubuntu (for a desktop). But ubuntu-touch is much better than debian for phones. That's the dilemma.
<mcphail> stakewinner00: I think PPA support is coming to debian, but doubt you will be able to use Ubuntu PPAs on a debian box. I think it will be a little while before the Ubuntu SDK will be installable on a different distro
<stakewinner00> ok.
<stakewinner00> I will have to sleep a little bit. Thanks for the help.
<mcphail> goodnight
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-26
<bobloblian> Hi, I got my Aquaris E5 today, so I got myself a sim card and installed it, the phone seems to recognize it is there in that it says it is searching or unregistered, and sometimes it says denied, but when I go into the cellular settings and search for carriers it finds none.  I am trying to find how to get more info about what is failing, but I am finding nothing sensible in the logs or on google.  any pointers?
<bobloblian> btw, in case it matters, I am in northern canada, but the cell company says it supports both 3g and 2g on the bands listed in the phone specs...
<duflu> bobloblian: Most of the people who can answer your question are in Europe. So are a few hours away from coming online
<bobloblian> duflu: thanks for the answer, guess it will be a project for tomorrow...
<Hawk_> will disabling boot splash show the text screen? bootloop at splash screen and adbd not turning on
<Hawk_> have replaced the adbd with unlocked version
<Hawk_> finally...managed to get utouch to boot. :)
<Hawk_> on sony xperia l
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> how did you do that Hawk_
<Hawk_> compile from source and lots of taking out the battery when it get stuck countless time
<lotuspsychje> Hawk_: you might wanna share that img to xda developer forum
<Hawk_> i will but at the moment its the first successful boot not ready for sharing
<Hawk_> have much to work on
<lotuspsychje> ok well good luck with further progress :p
<Hawk_> thanks, its only the first positive start...many more obstacles ahead
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3168/
<Guest39201> !seen OTA6
<ubot5> I have no seen command
<kenvandine> Guest39201, real soon!
<kenvandine> last blocker bug has been fixed, just going through the QA process now
<Guest39201> yay! \o/
<mandel> kenvandine, is there an easy way to build system settings on a laptop?
<robin-hero> Hey all! I'm testing rc-proposed channel in Ubuntu Emulator. But it starts in windowed mode default, how can I change back to the "phone" mode?
<davmor2> robin-hero: you can't but you can full screen each app
<jgdx> kenvandine, there's literally a setting for movement speed in autopilot: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/input/_uinput.py#L528
<jgdx> there's a sleep when animated
<pepeta> hi there!!
<pepeta> I'm thinking on buying an ubuntu phone and I want to now if the battery life issues are already fixed
<davmor2> pepeta: yea[
<pepeta> thanks, is it good enaugh to have an ubuntu phone as your only mobile device?
<davmor2> pepeta: depends on your needs
<pepeta> It doen't have whatsapp... but that could be an improvement :)
<mcphail> pepeta: good enough for me, but I just look for a decent web browser and decent call quality
<robin-hero> pepeta: I'm using it as my main phone since March
<pepeta> various mail account (Microsoft Exchange included), GPS and calling
<pepeta> what's wrong with the phone quality mcphail ?
<pepeta> are you satisfied robin-hero ?
<robin-hero> pepeta: Yes, I is better with every OTA update
<robin-hero> *It
<davmor2> pepeta: no exchange, but dekko should cover everything else, gps is functional but not perfect (again depends on use) calling/messaging is fine
<mcphail> pepeta: the call quality is very good and the browser is excellent. But I don't use my phone for much else
<pepeta> no exchange :( that's bad news
<mcphail> pepeta: bluetooth is dodgy. That's my biggest complaint
<davmor2> pepeta: however you can login to outlook.com or whatever the online mail app is from microsoft and access mail from there I guess, I haven't tried that though as I don't have exchange
<DanChapman> you can access exchange over IMAP. It's not great but it kinda works (slowly). Depends if the sys admin has enabled it though
<pepeta> I guess, with the e-mail client you can just rely on the notifications
<pepeta> I should try that DanChapman
<pepeta> thanks a lot!
<jibel> DanChapman, Hey, bug 1478207 is still happening with 5.8. Do you want another bug report or crash file?
<ubot5> bug 1478207 in Dekko "Dekko crashes while refreshing the mail box" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478207
<mandel> kenvandine, this is a duplicate to what we are doing, right => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1487917
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487917 in ubuntu-download-manager "changing ubuntu one password => no more updates" [Undecided,New]
<DanChapman> jibel, :-( ouch! yes another report (or just re-open the previous) with crash file would be great.
<mandel> kenvandine, can you fwd the bug number for the creds errors
<jibel> DanChapman, actually wait, the crash file is called _opt_click.ubuntu.com_dekko.dekkoproject_0.5.6_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_bin_dekko.32011.crash but 5.8 is installed, weird. I'll reboot the phone and try again
<kenvandine> mandel, bug 1378678
<ubot5> bug 1378678 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "updates panel doesn't deal with invalid u1 tokens" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378678
<mandel> kenvandine, thx
<mandel> seb128, what do we do with bug 1451090
<ubot5> bug 1451090 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Click updates don't respect the "autodownload" setting" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451090
<mandel> ??
<jibel> DanChapman, it was a pebcak, I probably didn't restart the app after the upgrade. It is not crashing anymore. Thanks for the fix!
 * dhbiker wonders if anyone has tried to play around with arale kernel ?
<jgdx> kenvandine, QML_IMPORT_TRACE=1
<seb128> mandel, we fix it? ;-)
<seb128> it's a "nice to have" but I don't think it's important
<seb128> going to set it to "low"
<mandel> seb128, ok, I don't think is something that should be in udm, right? is more a system settings thing, or am I missing something?
<seb128> I'm unsure, u-d-m could have a setting to autodownload click updates when it finds some?
<seb128> or settings could request for the downloads (can it request an update to be downloaded and not installed?)
<DanChapman> jibel: :-D yw!
<mandel> Mirv, I'm taking a look at this bug => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1368090 looks like after the ABI changes we do not longer have it, should we close it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368090 in ubuntu-download-manager "/usr/bin/ubuntu-download-manager:11:Ubuntu::DownloadManager::Daemon::FileDownload::resumeTransfer:Ubuntu::Transfers::Queue::updateCurrentTransfer:Ubuntu::Transfers::Queue::onManagedTransferStateChanged:call:QMetaObject::activate" [High,Confirmed]
<t0sh2018> exit
<robin-hero> DanChapman: The contact importer still in english for me with 5.8, but it is translated fully on Launchpad.
<DanChapman> robin-hero: could you file a bug for it please https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+filebug and say which strings are not translated. Screenshots would be handy as well :-)
<rajeneesh> dir
<rajeneesh> aavit
<rajeneesh> whois
<Mirv> mandel: sounds good, I was commenting purely based on errors.ubuntu.com statistics and you know better the actual problem or lack of
<mandel> Mirv, great, I'm looking at the errors page (and unless I dont understand it) we do not longer have that any errors with the bug, can you double check?
<Mirv> mandel: I'm just looking, trying to guess the latest good parameters to use..
<Mirv> mandel: hmm now the same page loaded better for me https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/a10c010557e8bb231aeec6c7c84595daf1e57562 - shows statistics, seems pretty low with the 20150724 version (which is in current vivid overlay images, ie all normal users)
<robin-hero> Dan Chapman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1488915
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488915 in Dekko "Some strings still in english" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> I was now using the url https://errors.ubuntu.com/?channel_name=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en&device_name=&period=week&pkg_arch=armhf
<mandel> Mirv, yes, there are not that many with the new version, I guess there was an ABI issue and was fixed with the update.
<Mirv> mandel: sounds like that, feel free to close
<mandel> Mirv, awesome
<DanChapman> robin-hero: super! thanks. Just noticed the import dialog is using i18n.tr() calls which is wrong.
<Tm_T> OTA incoming
 * Tm_T hides
<Stskeeps> booom?
<Tm_T> Stskeeps: oh, you...
<Stskeeps> (OTAs are huge amounts of fun)
<Tm_T> yes they are (:
<Tm_T> at least it's booting up
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA 6 is out! (for some devices)
<robin-hero> popey: Is OTA6 released? :O
<robin-hero> I don't see any announcement or something like that
<jibel> robin-hero, it'll be announced when it is released
<popey> oh, i thought it was, sorry.
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA 6 is (nearly) out! (for some devices)
<jgdx> Elleo, hiyo, how do I debug the osk not appearing when I focus any field?
<robin-hero> popey: :)
<svij> OTA6 is stage-rolling out on arale?
<nik90> charles: ping
<Hawk_> is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels still valid for apparmor patching?
<brendand> pitti, can adt-run using ssh alone (rather than via adb?)
<pitti> brendand: sure
<pitti> brendand: see man adt-virt-ssh; you can give it IP/user/password etc.
<pitti> brendand: sorry, that's just the sudo password -- right now you need to use ssh key, no ssh pwd
<pitti> brendand: this is meant for testing on bare metal laptops and the like
<brendand> pitti, in this case we want to use it for testing a phone which we cannot access via adb
<pitti> brendand: the setup script's purpose is to configure ssh and tell adt-virt-ssh about IP/user/port; if that's already known, you can just give that as arguments directly
<pitti> Laney: bah, there's no pleasing this autopilot-gtk test, is there :-(
<pitti> Laney: why does it fail on self.launch_test_application('gnome-calculator')?
<pitti> Laney: that seems like the most basic thing it's supposed to do?
<pitti> it fails on launching the shipped test app, too
<Laney> pitti: This list index out of range error is the ABI problem
<Laney> pitti: Try running it yourself against wily-proposed (e.g. adt-run)
<pitti> aah
<pitti> Laney: mais c'est la même problème -- http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/autopilot-gtk/wily/amd64/
<pitti> Laney: oh, the rebuild isn't in wily-proposed yet, I figure?
<Laney> right
<pitti> Laney: right, I understand
<Laney> the renamed stuff is in silo-<mumble>
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019/+packages
<Laney> (just not the latest commit to autopilot-gtk)
<robin-hero> sil2100: Can we expect an OTA update for MX4 today?
<sil2100> robin-hero: hey! Yes, QA are performing the final upgrade tests
<sil2100> Should be done soon and we do not expect any issues with that
<robin-hero> awesome! :)
<sil2100> We will also release mako, emulator and flo
<charles> nik90: pong
<bkchr> Hi! I try to compile a kernel for my device. But I'm stuck because the screen won't turn on and adb also don't work. Adbd is showing some errors in the log. But I don't know why the program is crashing, maybe someone has an idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12199540/
<m0n5t3r> bkchr: does it work with the same command line on another kernel? maybe it's using the wrong root partition (I see a bunch of complaints that it can't find various binaries, including adbd)
<bkchr>  This kernel is build out of the cyanogenmod sources. There is a kernel which works for my device and it's using the same commandline but they use other kernel sources.
<nik90> charles: hey, we changed the default alarm sound from "Suru arpeggio.ogg" to "Alarm clock.ogg" in OTA-6. Can you set this as the new default sound in indicator-datetime?
<charles> nik90, sure, could you open a ticket for this priority high, assigned to me, and I'll take care of it ASAP
<nik90> charles: shall I add indicator-datetime to the existing bug 1354370 ? or create a new one?
<ubot5> bug 1354370 in Ubuntu UX "[Alarm][UX] default sound for alarm doesn't get its job done" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354370
<nik90> charles: bug 1489037
<ubot5> bug 1489037 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Change defaut alarm sound to "Alarm clock.ogg"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489037
<charles> nik90, cool, thanks
<charles> nik90, sorry for disappearing, was in standup meeting and didn't see your q about 1354370
<nik90> charles: np
<peat-psuwit> Could anyone have a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1460752
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1460752 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu RTM) "Can't read Thai character." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<guest42315> :(
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA 6 phasing in progress for arale, mako, flo and generic!
<sil2100> \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: \o/....../me falls alseep in a corner
 * svij checks his arale
<mcphail> DanChapman: Thanks for the new dekko! When is it going to become a coreapp? ;)
<argon18> hello, i cant install any apps or upgrades,
<argon18>  since ~1 week ago, because everytime i try to install anything my u1 account gets deleted, i have already asked about the problem on ask ubuntu and on launchpad
<studio_> hi
<dobey> argon18: go to https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications and delete all the existing entries
<dobey> argon18: if logging in and trying to install something still fails, there's likely an issue with your account that will need an admin to help resolve
<studio_> i have a problem since somebody said ubuntu touch is ubuntu, because i am not able to change/set the root-password, nor i am able to modify or disable the the user "phablet" ... is there an solution to fix that problem?
<mcphail> studio_: did you get an ubuntu device after all? Which one?
<studio_> for exp.: " sudo /bin/bash" and then passwd ... i get an token error
<argon18> still have the problem (i have changed the hostname ~1 week ago from the default name to rl-argon-ubuntu)
<argon18> could that be the problem?
<dobey> studio_: no, your phone is still not a PC
<argon18> whats the default hostname of an ubuntu touch device?
<dobey> studio_: you are however, free to build your own image, in which you do not have a 'phablet' user, too
<argon18> i think thats the problem
<argon18> but i forgot the old one :(
<dobey> argon18: what problem?
<studio_> dobey, since i tried "sudo /bin/bash" i know ubuntu touch is not ubuntu ...
<dobey> studio_: there is no such thing as ubuntu touch. there is only ubuntu
<dobey> studio_: your disagreement of the facts, does not change the facts
<dobey> so please stop with this line of argumentative waste
<studio_> dobey, so, how to set a password for root?
<argon18> i still cant install any apss, same problem with acc deleting, i now opened the terminla, and i got a alert message that my custom hostname is unknown, now i need the original one
<dobey> argon18: oh ok, yes, the default hostname is ubuntu-phablet
<studio_> dobey, comeon, how to set a password for root?
<argon18> ok, ill try and reboot, hope thats the solution
<argon18> sudo -s and then set passwd
<dobey> studio_: you know how. if you want to break your system, then go break your system.
<argon18> like on normal desktop systems
<studio_> "studio_: you know how." sorry i do really not know!
<mcphail> studio_: which phone did you buy?
<studio_> bq e4.5
<mcphail> studio_: nice one
<m0n5t3r> I changed the hostname a few hours ago and I can install apps just fine (with several reboots since then - I also moved /etc/hosts to /etc/writable so I can copy what adaway and friends do on Android)
<mcphail> studio_: do you like it?
<studio_> dobey, please how to change/set the root password?
<dobey> studio_: there is no root user.
<dobey> phones don't have root users
<argon18> m0n5t3r: well, i changed it, abd now wehn i write sudo -s i says it couldnt resolve hostname rl-argon-ubuntu
<studio_> dobey, and what about "cat /etc/passwd" ?
<m0n5t3r> speaking of which: any lxc gurus around? I am trying to start a container (so I can apt-get install stuff without messing with the base installation), without much success
<dobey> studio_: what about it?
<studio_> there is a root
<m0n5t3r> argon18: remount / read-write, edit /etc/hosts and change ubuntu-phablet to rl-argon-ubuntu, remount / back read-only or reboot
 * m0n5t3r a n00b at lxc
<m0n5t3r> lxc-start: cgmanager.c: cgm_setup_limits: 1247 call to cgmanager_set_value_sync failed: invalid request
<dobey> studio_: and when you lock the screen, does 'root' appear as an option with a place to enter a password?
<argon18> m0n5t3r: how to remount with read-write?
<argon18> which command?
<benjamin__> mount -o remount,rw
<m0n5t3r> oh, come on... mount / -o remount,rw
<m0n5t3r> replace rw with ro for read-only
<studio_> dobey, the problem is, "phablet" is an external user. so root is an "secondary" user to the system
<dobey> studio_: no. the problem is your constantly insisting that a phone-specific image is 100% equivalent to a PS OS install
<mcphail> studio_: what are external users and secondary users? I'm learning a lot from this
<m0n5t3r> dobey: well, you technically _can_ make it mostly equivalent by making the root FS writable and managing updates by hand, but then you're pretty much on your own because there are these dragons everywhere...
<benjamin__> I'm having an issue with receiving notifications. I've read the "how it works" but it isn't specific enough to help me diagnose the issue. Is there a list of servers the push the notifications to my phone? I'm thinking the firewall is blocking the data.
<benjamin__> that* push
<studio_> dobey, please give me an hint, how to "disable" the user "phablet"  and how to set an password for root?
<dobey> m0n5t3r: you can break the image of your own free will, yes, but it still won't be the same
<dobey> studio_: build your own custom image.
<studio_> *lol*
<dobey> benjamin__: all push notifications are sent via push.ubuntu.com
<m0n5t3r> studio_: the graphical interface needs the phablet user, why would you want to run it as root? root is for administrative tasks, stuff you almost never need to do
<dobey> benjamin__: what notifications are you not getting?
<studio_> m0n5t3r, i'd like to disable the user "phablet" and i also like to give the user "root" a password, sam as i make under "Ubuntu" ...
<benjamin__> dobey, I get the first notification i.e. when I setup the account. And then nothing afterword
<dobey> benjamin__: what account?
<benjamin__> Facebook,gmail,telegram
<dobey> studio_: if you want a PC OS image for your device, then you need to build your own custom image that meets those goals
<dobey> studio_: obviously you do not want a phone
<dobey> benjamin__: telegram is the only one of those that is actually push notifications
<dobey> i don't know if there notifications for google account at all
<dobey> i suspect probably not
<studio_> dobey, it is not depending on "the phone"  ...
<benjamin__> how about dekko?
<dobey> i think maybe facebook notifications are no more either
<dobey> i don't think dekko has any notifications yet
<dobey> you can ask in #dekko about that i guess
<benjamin__> Huh, well I wonder why I get the notifications when the accounts are first setup on the system
<dobey> i am not sure what notifications you are getting exactly
<dobey> a "your account is set up" notification?
<studio_> dobey, sorry for my request, but did i understood it right, ubuntu-touch is not able to set a password for root. the default user is "phablet" with a common PIN between 0000 to 9999?
<Fighter19> Hey there, I'm thinking about building Ubuntu for my Rockchip device, the problem is, I looked at the instructions. It says I should use rootstock-touch-install to flash system.img together with a rootfs to the device. However my device doesn't support flashing through the normal utilities. Is it possible to create a new system.img from the rootfs and the one build from the ABS?
<Fighter19> *the system.img built from the build system
<davmor2> studio_: you can set a password on account creation if you don't want a pin, pin is just easier on a phone
<dobey> studio_: you cannot set a password on a readonly fs, no
<dobey> studio_: you can set a password or pin for the user to unlock the screen
<davmor2> studio_: you can even change it in the settings app
<studio_> q: have you ever tried to set "passwd" via ssh?
<dobey> set what password?
<dobey> the phone doesn't ship with ssh enabled
<studio_> W3566-%&1 for exp.?
<dhbiker> is there any plan to make volumes separate like on android ? for example ringtone, media player, notifications all separate... it's kind of annoying now
<dobey> dhbiker: i think they are separate now. each type of thing has a 'role' and multimedia is separate from alert and alarm roles
<studio_> come on, try to set your passwd via terminal and login again!
<dobey> but i think you can only set the volume when that role is playing audio perhaps
<dobey> set what password?
<dobey> i've changed passwords via ssh on remote shells plenty of times
<studio_> dobey, your choise
<davmor2> dobey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AVWZwZq_QU
<dobey> davmor2: lol. "not available in your country"
<Fighter19> For me too
<dhbiker> oh.. will try that dobey thanks
 * nik90 upgrade his development laptop to wily...:D
<davmor2> studio_: if this was an android device would you login via ssh and modify the password for the user?
<dobey> davmor2: would you not?!
<zzarr> hello
<davmor2> zzarr: hello
<davmor2> dobey: shockingly (I know) no,
<davmor2> dobey: call me weird, if you will but it's a phone not a server ;)
<benjamin__> dobey: I get an initial notification of all my unread mail including a small snippet of the newest mail message. (you know a notification) After that nothing.
<zzarr> I am chatting from my MX4 using the freenode app, can I resize the text?
<studio_> davmor2, i am talking about the bq Aquaris E4.5 (5.0) ...
<benjamin__> Was trying to figure out where the issue is, before I start trying to use the system for my app
<DanChapman> mcphail: yw! hopefully Dekko will be installed by default for OTA-7 :-) That's the target anyway...
<mcphail> DanChapman: great news!
<zzarr> Isn't the next OTA nr 6?
<mcphail> zzarr: yep. Almost there
<zzarr> I like Dekko :-)
<davmor2> studio_: right you are talking about a phone, a phone developed for people to use as a phone.  Same kinda thing as android,  so the question you still haven't answered is, if this was an android device would you login via ssh to change the password
<zzarr> mcphail, when will it be releast?
<studio_> davmor2, there is a bug report under "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/1450880" so the problem is not fixed ...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450880 in shadow (Ubuntu) "Impossible to set root password in Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mcphail> zzarr: 6 weeks, I'd guess
<zzarr> I meant OTA-6
<mcphail> studio_: Ubuntu doesn't support setting a root password, on desktop or phone. If you want to set a root password you won't find the answer in a support channel like this one
<mcphail> zzarr: On its way, apparently. Us bq users are going to have to wait until next week
<zzarr> I have a Meizu
<mcphail> zzarr: check the /topic
<davmor2> studio_: it's not a problem, you can't do it
<mcphail> zzarr: looks as if you'll get it in the next 24h
<studio_> mcphail, what is "phablet" in Ubuntu-Touch? An external "unkown" user for Ubuntu-Touch?
<zzarr> nice
<mcphail> studio_: what is an external user? I don't understand you at all
<studio_> mcphail, check "cat /etc/passwd"
<zzarr> one can become root by using sudo wirh the pin
<mcphail> studio_: why?
<studio_> check it please
<davmor2> studio_: allow us to say this one more time,  You studio_ can not become root, phablet is a sudoer use sudo the end!
<mcphail> studio_: honestly, why? If I try to type on the phone terminal just now I'll spill my dinner
<m0n5t3r> studio_: ever heard of PAM (pluggable authentication modules)? pam_unix is only one of the possible backends
 * dhbiker prepares a camera just in case if mcphail spills his dinner
<m0n5t3r> lol
<zzarr> it's hard to read for me, 1152x1920 on a 5.36" display with 10 or 12 point text is hard on my eyes
<zzarr> bye
<studio_> mcphail, did you find "phablet" under "/etc/passwd" as an "normal" user? i do not think so. "phablet" is an "external" user !
<dobey> mcphail: oh, you got sucked into the trap
<m0n5t3r> lol
<mcphail> studio_: what is an external user? All my years, I've never heard of this one. Link?
<mcphail> dobey: I _love_ studio_
<dobey> benjamin__: oh, well, dekko can only show notifications while it's running, and it's only running if it's in the foreground and screen is unlocked
<mcphail> dobey: particularly as I have a glass of wine balanced next to my dinner
<dobey> benjamin__: so if you're expecting mail notifications otherwise, you won't get them i guess
<studio_> mcphail, what is an "internal" and what is an "external" user?
<dobey> studio_: you need to define that
<dobey> studio_: since you're the one using those terms
<studio_> dobey, how to set an password to root?
<dobey> studio_: first you must create the universe
<mcphail> studio_: I thought you were going to tell me?
<studio_> why?
<dobey> "If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first invent the universe."
<studio_> sudo /bin/bash and a "passwd" is "NOT" working on the "ubuntu-touch" device !!!
<mcphail> studio_: and why is that a problem?
<dobey> why would it?
<dobey> of course it doesn't, / is a readonly filesystem
<studio_> mcphail, why do you not ask this yourself?
<dobey> studio_: stop being so rude
<dobey> an ubuntu phone is not a raspberry pi. if you want it to work similar to one, then you're going to have to build your own custom images
<m0n5t3r> studio_: because you're the only one having an issue with it, and we don't understand why?
<studio_> rude? sorry, this is a simple question.
<dobey> no, "how is the wine?" is a simple question
<mcphail> dobey: it is lovely
<dobey> or "what is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?"
<mcphail> european?
<studio_> dobey, again, how to set a password to root?
 * dhbiker grabs popcorn
<studio_> dobey, again, how to set a password for root? ... sorry for my english ...
<dobey> studio_: if you want support from me, you're going to have to paypal me $30 for every 5 minutes.
 * m0n5t3r https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fi294.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fmm86%2FJohnLeland1789%2FFunny%2FPopcornHugeBags.jpg&f=1
<mcphail> !root | studio_
<ubot5> studio_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mcphail> studio_: that is the official support position. This is a support channel. Asking how to set a root password is offtopic here
<studio_> $30 bugs for a bug , are you kidding? I reported that!
<dobey> it's not a bug
<mcphail> it's a feature
<dobey> and yes, $30 for 5 minutes of your disturbance is quite honestly, a bargain for you
<studio_> ok, it is not a bug, it is a feature ;)
<dobey> it's a phone.
<studio_> ok :)
<mcphail> studio_: what do you think of the call quality? Pretty good, imho
<mcphail> studio_: better than I get with my desktop, anyway...
<studio_> mcphail, sorry, i am still on the "basics", but the "phone" do not support the "basics" ... what do you thing about a phone and its "basics" ... is "sip" supported by basics" ?
<slash_> Hello gents, i'm looking for mounting a webdav filesystem to my ubuntu phone on nexus 4 ? I couldn't find any information on it.
<mcphail> studio_: surely the basics are phonecalls?
<dhbiker> studio_ go set a root password on Windows Phone :D
<mcphail> studio_: don't you get a reception where you live? Are you in a basement or something?
<mcphail> studio_: Reception here is great
<studio_> dhbiker, i am back "in the moment" on "android 5.x" and all is working fine ... still waiting for a "beta" on 15.10 with a new "kernel" !!!
<slash_> Nobody has an idea for the webdav  mount ?
<dobey> studio_: the phone supports the basics of "being a phone" but not of "being a web application server"
<mcphail> slash_: never tried, I'm afraid
<slash_> mcphail: thank for the feedback
<dobey> slash_: i don't think there's any way to mount webdav shares in the file manager. maybe there is a bug about it already?
<slash_> Do you know how to find the cli name of the app and launch it via the terminal ?
<slash_> ok I'll have a look
<Springbank> hi
<ahayzen> slash_, bug 1472677
<ubot5> bug 1472677 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Network shares are inaccessable by the application" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472677
<dobey> slash_: click list will show you what's installed, ubuntu-app-triplet will give you the string you need to launch with, and passing that string to ubuntu-app-launch will launch it from the terminal
<Springbank> do you know if an easily caldav configuration will be implemented soon?
<slash_> great thank dobey
<argon18> m0n5t3r: i did what you said, but i still cant install anything (this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1389028 )
<argon18> the problem has nothing to do with the account itself, because i created another one, and same problems
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389028 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "u1 account crashes and gets removed when installing app" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<slash_> ubot5:  i was thinking mounting the webdav folder via /etc/fstab
<ubot5> slash_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slash_> ah ok ubot5  :)
<dobey> argon18: crashes?
<argon18> yes, read the discription
<slash_> Springbank: have a look to : http://notyetthere.org/syncing-ubuntu-touch-with-owncloud-or-any-carddav-server/
<slash_> it's working between my owncloud and my ubuntu touch
<dobey> argon18: you do not have the same problem
<argon18> dobey: but the same symptoms
<dobey> argon18: and if you want to comment on a bug, please add a comment, and don't update the description in that manner
<argon18> dobey: this is the first time i have to comment or anything like that, i am totally new to this :(
<dobey> argon18: the local token is deleted when we are given a response from the server that the token is invalid.
<argon18> so what can  i do then?
<dobey> argon18: so if the server is refusing to accept the signature on the requset, we delete the token, and ask you to log in again. that is expected
<dobey> argon18: check in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.config if there is a network error when you try to install an app, and what that error is
<slash_> dobey: "Click list" is it an app ?
<dobey> slash_: "click list" lists all the installed click packages. it doesn't tell you if they are apps or not though
<dobey> but generally they are, unless it's a scope. and most scopes tend to have "scope" in their package name
<slash_> ok thanks
<argon18> dobey: do you really mean scope-registry.config? because that file doesnt exist, at least not there, what i can find is /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<dobey> argon18: no, .log
<dobey> not .config
<argon18> ok
<dobey> i don't know why i typed that
<dobey> my brain is exhausted :)
<argon18> dobey: there are only errors
<dobey> argon18: what errors?
<argon18> like this;
<argon18>  "Authorization Required"
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:08:51,941 - WARNING - Network error getting purchases.
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:09:02,219 - WARNING - InstallingPreview got error in getting credentials during startDownload
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:09:41,462 - WARNING - QThreadStorage: Thread 0xac1098f8 exited after QThreadStorage 2 destroyed
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:09:42,703 - WARNING - WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread.
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:09:43,910 - WARNING - InstallingPreview got error in getting credentials during startDownload
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:10:22,820 - WARNING - QThreadStorage: Thread 0xac189328 exited after QThreadStorage 2 destroyed
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:15:52,550 - WARNING - WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread.
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:15:53,809 - WARNING - Network error: "Host requires authentication (204)"
<argon18>  "Authorization Required"
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:15:53,809 - WARNING - Network error getting purchases.
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:16:02,638 - WARNING - InstallingPreview got error in getting credentials during startDownload
<dobey> ok
<dobey> argon18: check /var/log/syslog for denials from apparmor
<argon18> what grep expression should i use?
<dobey> just less it and go to the end; or tail -f it, and try to install again
<m0n5t3r> it's usually apparmor="DENIED"
<dobey> i guess grep -i deni
<argon18> thats the last error, all others look the same, and today i got a lot:
<argon18> Aug 26 16:07:17 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 2553.675652]type=1400 audit(1440598037.680:283): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="uappexplorer.bhdouglass_uappexplorer_2.3" name="/dev/disk/by-label/" pid=24765 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<dobey> no, that's unrelated
<dobey> hmm
<argon18> i got more like this, with other applications
<argon18> telepathy euronews scope, ...
<dobey> it seems more like when you're logging in, that it's not actually saving the token, or something
<Tea> Trying to import a project into the ubuntu sdk, says it can't find the cmake binary but I know I have cmake installed
<Springbank> slash_: Thank you for your answer but my contacts via cardav are already sync, i'm looking for caldav
<dobey> Tea: #ubuntu-app-devel is a generally better place for sdk questions
<dobey> Springbank: for caldav syncevolution should work similarly as well
<slash_> Springbank: look the comment from  Kalle says:	 March 28, 2015 at 10:31 pm	
<argon18> i have a new
<argon18> entry in scopes-registry.log. should i post it? i appeared directly after trying to install an app and added acc
<nhaines> Huh, I can't download the new OTA on my N5.
<nhaines> I hope Tassadar's server's still up and running.
<argon18> "==== Failed attempt URL: https://api.xmltime.com/astronomy?accesskey=aDyKA7b2wz&timestamp=2015-08-26T14%3A48%3A34Z&signature=hzpakHdkOlDKwaV8kM7MTcSpkSQ%3D&lang=de&placeid=%2B41.4066-75.6218&startdt=2015-08-08&object=moon&isotime=0&types=phase"
<argon18> Source changed not found
<argon18> Source changed not found
<argon18> Source changed not found
<argon18> Source changed not found
<argon18> Source changed not found
<argon18> Source changed not found
<argon18> Source changed not found
<argon18> query complete, status:  ok
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:48:39,403 - WARNING - WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread.
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:48:51,664 - WARNING - InstallingPreview got error in getting credentials during startDownload
<slash_> nhaines: how do you launch the new ota download ?
<nhaines> slash_: I'm not sure I understand.  System updates are done in System Settings through the updates view just like all other updates.
<slash_> nhaines: ok, i just never did a big OTA yet on the phone
<daniel_> when is the next atm for the bq 4.5?
<nhaines> slash_: the only difference is that it needs a reboot to perform.
<daniel_> Nothing on Ubuntu insights yet
<nhaines> daniel_: I don't know what "atm" means (automated teller machine? atmosphere?).  But Ubuntu updates are roughly every 6 weeks so... 6 weeks from now.
<mcphail> daniel_: the bq OTA is next week, I think
<nhaines> oh, I misunderstood.  Blah being sick is no fun.  -_-
<daniel_> Is is oat over air transmission? Update basically!
<dobey> argon18: what device and channel are you on?
<argon18> dobey: i just browsed some logfiles and found this in the pay-service.log:
<argon18> 2015-08-26 16:48:51,664 - WARNING - No Token :-(
<dobey> daniel_: over the air, yes
<argon18> dobey: device is bq e4.5
<dobey> argon18: yes, that just means you didn't have a token when pay-service started, probably when you rebooted
<argon18> whats a channel? (sorry for dumb question)
<daniel_> Cool sort of Hoping for ssh capablities and wifi hotspot but always pleased by whatever update I get!
<dobey> argon18: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com when pasting data; and can you paste the output of "system-image-cli -i" there please?
<dobey> daniel_: wifi hotspot is in ota6 for bq afaik
<daniel_> Awesome!
<argon18> dobey: ok posted at the url you sent
<argon18> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12202135/
<Fighter19> Hey, I'm a noob at building ROMs, so I have downloaded the branch and a repo (CM) for the device I want to build for inside device/[ven]/[dev] How to add the device to lunch properly?
<dobey> argon18: interesting. i have no idea why you are having these issues. :(
<Fighter19> And just btw. I can tamper around with the device data, as much as I want, as soon as I keep the loader?
<argon18> dobey: maye thats important too, i dont believe, that this would be: i am in amerika now since two weeks ago, at home worked everything fine. and i changed the /etc/hostname entry from the original to rl-argon-ubuntu
<argon18> todey i changed the hostname back to ubuntu phablet
<argon18> *today
<dobey> argon18: many of us have used our phones in multiple different countries, so no, that should not be related
<dobey> the hostname should also not matter
<Fighter19> nvm, I got it, reading the CM wiki I found out I just have to rerun envsetup
<argon18> so last try to fix is resetting the phone?
<dobey> argon18: i guess you could try that. i'd really like to know what is going on that is causing these problems for you though
<dobey> argon18: did you go to the login.ubuntu.com page i linked earlier? does it list your token?
<argon18> well, i can live with the problem some weeks longer
<argon18> yes, it lists them
<dobey> argon18: does it list the same one twice?
<argon18> no
<argon18> i deleted them when you told me
<dobey> you just have the one token listed "Ubuntu One @ $hostname" and the web site application?
<argon18> thats what i can find there: Ubuntu One @ ubuntu-phablet                 2015/08/26
<dobey> ok
<Fighter19> The Kernel changes are needed aren't they? So I do have to recompile the Kernel in order to work with Ubuntu?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> apparmor needs to be enabled at least
<Fighter19> I thought AppArmor is optional, at least for the inital state of a port
<dobey> not sure what all else you need in the kernel that may not be enabled for android, or that requires other patches
<dobey> well sure
<dobey> you don't need apparmor to boot it
<dobey> but you have to rebuild it at some point to have apparmor
<Fighter19> well shouldn't be to hard, but by not rebuilding I can narrow the possibilities what could prevent my device from booting
<Fighter19> (at least for the beginning)
<dobey> i don't know much about porting, myself
<dobey> anywya, i need to go now. later :)
<Fighter19> Well thank you anyway
<Fighter19> cya
<argon18> bb
<dobey> good luck
<mTeK> Can you build for a device that only has android 5.0?
<Didge-> Would anyone like to see an artistic impression of a device we are currently prototyping, I've been funding this myself over the last few years.. I'm looking for folks to help develop this for our firm WiseCorp here in the UK.
<Didge-> Trying to get Ubuntu involved on a community level once the final specifications and phase two of the boards come from the PCB assembler..
<Didge-> is it okie to post a URL? I don't mean anything by it and not trying to get free air here, looking for folks who wish to work with us as a community really.
<Didge-> www.wisecorp.co.uk/wisedevice.html
<Didge-> We also did not want to give too much away about the general look of the product while seeking more investment.
<Didge-> I'm not even sure Ubuntu foundation would take donations to help develop this, we have spent 10k on some parts of the PCB design only over the last 9 months..
<Didge-> All OS's seem to be pointing towards going multiple GUI environments for each device, why not a device that changes too..
<mTeK> Didge-: Looks nice but what Radio spec will this device be? US?
<mTeK> Is that a snapdraggon or mediatek octa core?
<Didge-> You have a very valid point there and we are using 2G,3/3.5G, 4G here hence why I'm asking silly questions and developers around the world, we dont know every spectrum that everyone uses and thought that covering 2 through to 4G would almost be workable to everyone.
<Didge-> And it's an AllWinner A80 [OctaCore with 64 GPU] they do have some buggy memory parts and it's not the best AllWinner has produced so far but it is the only suitable three screen capable SoC on the market so far.
<Didge-> We have approched ARM in Cambridge for a complete SoC design to suit our requirements but that is going to cost allot more then my savings currently.
<Didge-> You guys in the States are using WCDMA and such, I assume?
<mTeK> GSM
<mTeK> WCDM
<mTeK> WCDMA
<Didge-> 800 through to about 1900Mhz if I recall..
<Didge-> I/we are not sure how to approach the Unbuntu OSS community for development support, this was my idea of the first port of call, trusty old IRC eh..
<Didge-> http://www.mtek.co.uk/ LOL niceone :)
<mTeK> Very cool
<Didge-> You work/own mtek.co.uk?
<Didge-> I'm only in Northampton..
<mTeK> No just happen to have the same irc name, My name is Matthew Midgett and my wife call's me Tek so I just combind them
<mTeK> Just a end user who like hacking on hardware
<Didge-> LMFAO awesome, I just get called BigGeek by everyone man.. I feel your pain!
<mTeK> Nice plans for a device, looks like you have been working on it for awhile? How does Allwinner support the GPL, If I remember correctly they didn't like sharing the kernel code and had hardware blobs?
<Didge-> you'll maybe be shocked to find they "AllWinner" have done well this time around and have many GPL violations, it's not the SoC I would have first thought of using, but the price per compute with regards to CPU and GPGPU you cant moan about, not from a business point of view anyway.
<Didge-> And only of Jan this very year the GPU processing what fucked "if you dont mind the pun" with regards to anything not android based..
<mTeK> I bought a $49 7" tablet for my kids and it has a allwinner in it and if it had more than 512mb of ram it would have been ok
<Didge-> Thankfully now, the GPU can be used in pretty much Ubuntu, MEPIS??(AllWinners own OS), Firefox? Android of course and a couple of others.
<mTeK> Cool
<Didge-> WiseDevice comes with 8GB DDR3L
<Didge-> I hate the fact these devices are RAM stricken, pain in the rear.. and I wish they would add in more L1 and L2 Cache I mean come on, all this interconnect passing of information must slam the hell out of the cache..
<mTeK> That's ahead of the current game right now, I know that you can't say too much but are we talking a mid priced device or a high priced device
<Didge-> Like yourself mate, I want High-spec at a mid-range price.. We are not looking to make a killing here and if you would allow me to be honest even the 4G addon costs about 120USD just to put on the board and use..
<Didge-> We have plans for a mid and high spec but the RAM and SoC will not change, not only that but you have three to four SDcard slots and looking into the RAID software function too.
<mTeK> I just bought the Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551 - 2.3ghz quad and 4gb ram. I like it very much
<mTeK> I personally think that will be a waste of resources
<Didge-> hehe I have the Asus Nexus 7" sat right in the other room, their also pretty cool!
<Didge-> We could cut down the 8GB to 4GB, it's actually only about 20 bucks difference in the manufacturing costs..
<mTeK> I currently have cyanogenmod 12 on it, if someone will answer my question about building with a 5.1 I'd start building ubuntu.
<mTeK> You could reduce screen size
<Didge-> I don't mind explaining things to anyone who is nice enough to ask the right questions and suggestions.. I personally don't think I could Patent the folding phone idea maybe due to Google or someone.
<mTeK> Oh duh I just saw that
<Didge-> We could reduce the screen size but that is the major issue with these devices, you see teens and adults alike, watching a HD quality movie on the bus hunched over a 4.5" screen.. Here in the UK 6" devices have been around for years.
<mTeK> Well for a phone a 4.5 is good, if you use it for more and the phone is secondary then bigger might be better.
<mTeK> My 5.5 is almost too big and I don't have small hands.
<Didge-> Honestly though, I reckon 4.5" is about the lowest anyone should go if they are at all interested in watching  or viewing the internet. And as you mention that even myself has issues taking a selfie style image and holding/clicking the snap button without the phone wondering off in your fingers at a funny angle, I see where you are coming from just fine mate :)
<Didge-> Reminds me of the "Flash Gordon" with the folks who have displays hooked to their eyes lol
<Didge-> Like this mTek : http://content.internetvideoarchive.com/content/photos/067/002828_17.jpg
<mTeK> Google glass on steriods
<Didge-> Cray ennit lol now we know where G-Glass got the idea from..
<mTeK> I want some of those movie glassed that were 2x1 lcd
<mTeK> I saw them in a magazine while flying, they were about $600 at the time 10 years ago
<Didge-> Wh00 kewl! That would be awesome. I have seen being tried the Samsung phone in the oculus VR headgear that looked okie..
<Didge-> I once too the polarisation film off an LCD at work (old LCD) and then used that film, stuck it to some normal glasses and then no-one else could see my screen..
<Didge-> I was going to make a mobile device that did this as standard specification, problem is the colours at around 3-4ft seem to drift in to hues of blue..
<Didge-> Good thing was though, not a sole could see your phone screen, or anything at all unless the glasses were worn, it was awesome :)
<mTeK> Didge-: how are they connected
<Didge-> Their not really, After you mentioned the movie glasses, reminded me of an old trick I tried while working in europe about 12-15 years ago. That's all :D
<Didge-> Must just be me getting old, firing neurons somewhere eh..
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-27
<bobloblian> Hello, I got my new Aquaris E5 yesterday, so I ran down and got a sim card.  It appears that the sim card is detected by the phone because when I swipe from the top and go under network, it will say the sim is unregistered or searching, or sometimes it says denied, but when I go into cellular settings and search for carriers it finds none.
<bobloblian> how can I find more info about why it is failing?
<bobloblian> in case it matters, I am in northern canada, but the cell company says it supports 2g and 3g, and hspa
<Didge-> That's interesting, have you "activated" the SIM prior with the telecom? I've never heard of this happening and really I don't have a complete answer.
<Didge-> Maybe you can search for the carrier settings on google, and insert them yourself to get the 8bit SIM CPU to connect to the carrier via the phone then?
<bobloblian> The sim has never been in another phone, if that is what you mean...
<bobloblian> hm.  I need to interpret that answer on google, give me a few minutes
<Didge-> No that's fine, I understand that.. Maybe the SIM will not connect unless it has been activated, I'm in the UK and CAN/US do things differently I think. Sorry I could not be of more help to you.
<Didge-> What phone company do you use?
<Didge-> the new SIM!
<bobloblian> I am connecting through a company called iristel
<Didge-> okie, I will try to search with you and maybe we can come up with something eh :D
<bobloblian> by carrier settings, are you talking about APN?
<Didge-> That sounds just the ticket APN settings..
<bobloblian> Thanks for helping, by the way, you are awesome :)
<Didge-> Don't worry mate, it's no hassle for me.. Even though I don't fully know what the settings are I'm sure we can find something to move this process along a bit more heh
<bobloblian> okay, so the APN for internet, according to the store, is net.icew.ca
<Didge-> They seem to be a VoIP provider more then a normal telco carrier, have you enabled "Data connection" in some way shape or form.
<bobloblian> Yes, they have given me a data plan...
<bobloblian> while I was at the store, we took a sim card out of a different phone from the only other carrier up here, and it wouldn't detect any cell networks using that card either...
<bobloblian> I spent about an hour there yesterday and we all tried to make it work...
<bobloblian> the way they explained it to me, and showed me on their android phones, when the sim card is in, it should show all the networks that can be joined too.  one guy said it was like the antenna wasn't working...
<Didge-> That is as about as weird as it could get mate.. That's really odd, you know.. Even they noticed it!!
<Didge-> They are right though, in Android it should just pop up and ask if you wanna switch carrier.. Let me see if I can find out how Ubuntu Touch goes about doing this online.
<bobloblian> The only place I found was under system settings=>cellular=>carrier
<bobloblian> I was wondering if there is a log file I can look at that will tell me about the cell network connection?
<Didge-> Their would be nothing in the file anyway mate, if it does not even pick-up a signal when the SIM in inserted all the file would contain just junk I reckon :(
<Didge-> Have you inserted there APN settings into the device used now?
<bobloblian> I did insert the APN settings yes...
<bobloblian> I set it to use custom and put the setting in, they said no user/pass...
<bobloblian> when I go back to it, the setting is still in there, but the custom option becomes unchecked...
<Didge-> I know orange here in the UK use both user/pass as the word "orange"!
<Didge-> it's the IMEI and SIM ID their after to proving that the SIM is one of theirs of something along them lines like..
<Didge-> you could maybe try the company name as the APN usr/pass
<bobloblian> I can find the IMEI, but I do not know where to find the SIM ID...
<bobloblian> I guess if the phone is detecting the card, it should be listed somewhere?
<bobloblian> I will phone them again in a minute to confirm about the user/pass...
<Didge-> no no no, that's not for you, I was just explaining how the telco know it's their SIM, the basic process..
<Didge-> I have the EE APN settings and I don't think they would be to far from anyone elses bar an IP and a few things.
<Didge-> Name - EE Internet
<Didge-> APN - everywhere
<Didge-> Username - eesecure
<Didge-> Password - secure
<Didge-> MMSC - http://mms/
<Didge-> MMS Proxy - 149.254.201.135
<Didge-> MMS Port - 8080
<Didge-> Authentication type - PAP
<Didge-> the information you are looking for will in some form look like the above.
<Didge-> But alas this firm have not publicly displayed their current settings and even worse still, hardly anything at all for customer support.. Must be costly for them to have to employ so many folks to answer questions like this when they can just have them online for everyone of their users..
<Didge-> You should tell them about the exact model of your cell phone too and ask if they can go through the process with you while you are on-call.. Your paying for bill so you do require the support, otherwise you would take your hard earned cash elsewhere mate ;)
<bobloblian> heh, in northern Canada carrier options are limited, not many places to take my cash too ;)
<Didge-> Make sure you tell them you've got 6 kids and you had to skimp on bread and water this week to get to grips with their tech, LOL ;)
<Didge-> Bunch of Bumba's eh.. Canada monopoly too I see ;D
<bobloblian> actually, ice is the non-monopoly company, that is why I went with them...
<Didge-> Jesus, you lot don't win eh!
<bobloblian> trying to help them break into the system, because the monopoly company is pretty evil...
<bobloblian> not yet, but we keep trying and we will some day
<bobloblian> So when I am talking to them, is there any info I can give them from the phone about what might cause the failure to scan the networks?
<bobloblian> besides "doesn't work"
<Didge-> Not really, from what you are saying you have a fully working device, apart from when you insert this SIM card into said device..
<Didge-> The only option would be to try the same new SIM in another device and see what happens.. You could have a defective SIM at the worst state of affairs..
<Didge-> You could just list the make and model and OS usage of your cell phone and they should be able to do the handy work for you.
<bobloblian> right.  we didn't try that, but we did put a known-good sim card into this phone and it did the same...
<bobloblian> I will get on the phone with them now, I know the close soon.  thanks for the input, I will be back later, I am sure
<Didge-> it's no worries mate, I'm sure everyone is here to help.. My first time in the channel hehe
<Didge-> I think maybe you have a defective phone now.. Just from what you have said, I would try the NEW and old SIMs on two devices and see what happens too :)
<Didge-> When did you buy this device?
<bobloblian> just got delivered to me yesterday...
<Didge-> yep, I just scrolled up and taken a look at what you wrote earlier..
<Didge-> You could well have a defective phone from the off of opening the package if the new SIM works in another device..
<Didge-> Un less there is by chance some hidden mystical menu that only the phone manufacturer knows about but I highly doubt anything like that goings on.
<Didge-> You tried just hooking it up to a WiFi connection and seeing if the WiFi even works?
<bobloblian> ya, wifi works, got email on dekko and such, gave it a good going over last night.  everything working except the cell network, and related apps of course
<bobloblian> I considered starting with BQ to ask for support, but never got a chance to call them today.  It's so hard to be popular ;)
<Didge-> Jesus, you have me stumped here I can tell you that now, it's a strange event unless we have both missed something really obvious here.
<bobloblian> heh, not just me and you, three guys down at the wireless store too ;)
<mTeK> Is the frequency supported on the phone and your carrier
<bobloblian> so they say...
<Didge-> Right I'm very sorry for leaving but it's 0200hours here in the UK and I need to get a nap for a while :) I'll be back in ten, twelve hours and I would be interested in hearing about how this plays out for you :)
<Didge-> Night guys, nice to meet you all btw :D
<bobloblian> night didge, thanks again
<bobloblian> just got off the phone with the cell company.  On both 2g and 3g, they support 450, 850, and 1900.  the phone on 3g only does 900 and 2100, but on 2g it does list 850 and 1900 as supported frequencies...
<bobloblian> the other cell company also supports the 900 and 2100 on the 3g band, so in theory, it should still detect those networks even if it doesn't connect to them
<bobloblian> really starts to look like this is a hardware problem
<Didge-> I have just got an eMail from Linaro regarding WiseDevice, I have a meeting via t'internet tomorrow.. How kewl is that, love the ubuntu community :)
<nhaines> Ooh, congrats!
<Didge-> Cheers pal :) Even if it's a bugger off, I would still be happy to go through the motions and work with the linaro and ubuntu community.. it's got massive potential on the open market :D Well it has had for the last 5-7 years i reckon :)
<Didge-> Can't wait! Anyway I better hit the sack. Just thought I would pop in and let you guys know, maybe we can all see how the outcome goes tomorrow eh :)
<Didge-> Night fellas and thanks for having me :)
<duflu> bobloblian: Still no luck? Try emailing ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net (and you can also join the list if you want: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone)
<bobloblian> duflu: no luck yet.  Everything is pointing me at this being a physical problem with the device, so I have submitted a ticket with BQ and will see what they have to say before I proceed with other diagnostics
<bobloblian> if it is a hardware problem, not much point in trying to configure my way out of it...
<bobloblian> But I will join the mailing list, it's the best way to learn ;)
<JanC> bobloblian: might be a regulatory thing too
<bobloblian> JanC: you mean like a phone that isn't configured by the cell company can't connect to the cell company's network, or you mean something to do with the frequencies?
<JanC> bobloblian: both, to some degree; they might block phones that are considered "incompatible"/"untested"?
<JanC> also, did you try to disable 3G as those frequencies don't match up?
<bobloblian> hm.  according to the guys at the store any phone that supports the sim card should work, but this phone definitely isn't one of the standard manufacturers for this area, so I guess that is a possibility..
<bobloblian> yes, I set to use the 2g only (save battery) option
<bobloblian> tried toggling just about every setting I could find in the cellular settings, actually...
<bobloblian> s/just//
<zzarr> hello! I upgraded my phone today :D
<Stanley00> zzarr: congratz :3 How's it going now?
<zzarr> looks the same to me, except for the boot up animation which is like on a computer now :)
<zzarr> ohh... there's a tethering icon in the settings app now
<Hawk_> try port ubuntu touch. any clue on where to look to add the terminal app?
<Hawk_> adbd started and not working. need that to troubleshoot
<nik90> Hawk_: you can install the terminal-app from the ubuntu-touch store.
<nik90> Hawk_: the source is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app, you can build an armhf click and sideload it also if you want
<Hawk_> unfortunately wifi not working yet
<Hawk_> sideload seem like a good option though
<Hawk_> hmmm...the recovery for utouch does not seem to have sideload option?
<tsdgeos> adb push ?
<Hawk_> ok. i dont understand enuff of touch app yet to push to the right location. will investigate
<Hawk_> ok, the terminal app can be found the the custom tarball
<Hawk_> vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.custom.tar.gz
<Hawk_> YES!!!
<popey> its also in the store
<popey> oh, no wifi
<Hawk_> :(
<Hawk_> finally got the terminal.
<popey> Hawk_: feel free to grab any clicks you want from my mirror -  popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/08
<Hawk_> i am still clueless on how click work.
<Hawk_> in any case, there is a lot of things to fix on my porting
<Hawk_> http://postimg.org/image/oiwa3kepf
<Hawk_> :)
<zzarr> I asked this question in #ubuntu-devel, but got no answer: I get this error trying to build an application for my phone (MX4 Ubuntu Edition) "Unknown module(s) in QT: bluetooth"
<zzarr> or... not a question, more like information about a problem
<Hawk_> try asking in mailing list?
<zzarr> will do
<Hawk_> somtime people who do know are not in the right timezone
<zzarr> I know
<mdibaiee> Hey, I want to use MultuROM to install Ubuntu Touch alongside my Android (I don't want my recovery occupied), but I can't find the images for mako. I have done this before but it seems the file structure of server has changed or maybe I'm wrong
<nik90> Hawk_: well with sideloading, I meant adb pushing the terminal app click package to the phone and then installing it via adb-shell
<nik90> Hawk_: adb push terminal.click /tmp
<nik90> Hawk_: adb shell pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /tmp/terminal.click
<nik90> that should install it for you after you grab popey's click package ^^
<Hawk_> thanks, nik. great info.
<Hawk_> I manage to get the terminal through the custom tarball
<Hawk_> would pkcon work in recovery?
<zzarr> I accidentally removed the NearBy scope, how do I restore it?
<mandel> kenvandine, take a look https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/donot-query-on-error/+merge/269319
<mandel> kenvandine, I think the code is a lot simple like that
<mandel> zzarr, looks like the pulse fixes unblocked the ota 6 ;)
<davmor2> zzarr: on a scope swipe up from the bottom and tap on the star for Nearby, then you might need to press and hold to reorder them
<zzarr> mandel, I installed it earlier today :)
<zzarr> davmor2, thank you :)
<davmor2> zzarr: that is assuming you just un favourited it rather than physically removing it
<zzarr> davmor2, yes, I did, but I didn't know how
<davmor2> zzarr: you see the star at the top of each scope that favourites and unfavourites scopes
<zzarr> davmor2, thanks :)
<davmor2> zzarr: then the swipe up is the manage scopes
<zzarr> davmor2, nice
<m0n5t3r> is it possible to set a system-wide proxy?
<aquarius> I've just had OTA-6 arrive on my MX-4; told it "install and restart" and I now have a black screen, spinning Ubuntu logo, flashing "In Progress", and "Restarting...". But the phone can lock, and when I unlock it takes me back to this screen. It's been like it for ten minutes, so I assume that something has gone wrong with the upgrade. What should I do?
<popey> sil2100: ^^^ see aquarius - seems an update issue
<aquarius> cheers popey -- wasn't sure who to ping about this stuff :)
<kenvandine> that's still in the system-settings screen
<kenvandine> it means system-image-dbus didn't respond to the reboot request
<kenvandine> aquarius, can you kill settings and try again?
<aquarius> er
<kenvandine> i've seen that happen once, ages ago
<kenvandine> must be a bug in system-image-dbus
<kenvandine> but when i did it a second time it worked
<aquarius> ok, swiped away the black screen
<aquarius> back in settings; checking for updates
<aquarius> aha and there is an update
<kenvandine> maybe we should add some error handling there, if we don't actually reboot after some period of time retry
<aquarius> and installing it seems to have restarted the phone!
<aquarius> so, fixed.
<kenvandine> woot
<popey> \o/
<kenvandine> aquarius, can y ou please file a bug?
<kenvandine> and i'll work on adding some handling for that case
<aquarius> kenvandine, sure thing; what project is system-image-dbus in?
<kenvandine> no, add it against ubunut-system-settings
<kenvandine> i want to handle the case where s-i-d doesn't respond to the request
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1489389 filed :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1489389 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Does not handle failure to respond to reboot request on update install" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> aquarius, thanks!
<montimer> anyone use the core app Calendar? I'm having trouble running it to begin with, getting this error: http://pastebin.com/Up3b7ft1
<popey> montimer: what you running that on?
<montimer> popey: 15.04, nothing special :/
<popey> you probably need the sdk ppa
<montimer> popey: wait, nooby question: what's sdk?
<nik90> montimer: the ubuntu-sdk. Add this ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<nik90> and then try again
<montimer> nik90: so the sdk is a developer tool? just trying to understand the system
<nik90> montimer: the Ubuntu-SDK allows developers to create Ubuntu Touch apps using a common API and is based on upstream QT. I am pretty sure someone else can give a better definition than me.
<nik90> montimer: Installing the Ubuntu-SDK also installs the Qtcreator IDE, along with other developer tools.
<montimer> nik90: ok cool :) thanks! I'll let you know if it works
<montimer> :The following packages have unmet dependencies.  ubuntu-sdk : Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nik90> montimer: I just looked at your error log. I am not sure it will work.
<montimer> nik90: oh. howcome?
<nik90> montimer: can you follow the instructions on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<nik90> montimer: because
<nik90> your error has something to do with OAuth authentication which is not something the SDK will solve
<nik90> I am curious, let me try running it on my end
<montimer> nik90: thanks!
<nik90> montimer: hmm it runs on my laptop without any problems. I am on 15.10 but that shouldn't matter.
<nik90> montimer: Do you by chance have bzr installed? You could try running it directly from source without any compilation.
<nik90> pmcgowan: Hey, just saw bug 1489371
<ubot5> bug 1489371 in Ubuntu Clock App "Provide a way to set the default alarm sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489371
<nik90> pmcgowan: Do you expect the default alarm sound to be localized to the clock app? There are 2 sides to this. Indicator-datetime sets the default alarm sound which will be used by *all* apps.
<nik90> pmcgowan: I could expose a settings in the clock app to set the default alarm sound. But do you want that to override system-wide or just within the clock app?
<pmcgowan> nik90, hmm I didn't realize it was a system level setting, one sec
<montimer> nik90: Don't have bzr. :/ I'll try installing that missing library dependancy, and then install sdk and see if it works
<nik90> montimer: ok, give that a shot.
<pmcgowan> nik90, but the alarm sounds are not exposed anywhere it seems
<nik90> pmcgowan: the indicator-datetime exposes that via dbus to the clock app. https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1318997-export-properties-to-dbus/view/head:/data/com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties.xml
<montimer> HA. nik90 that lib depends on qtmultimedia5-dev. how far up will this chain go?
<pmcgowan> nik90, seems sound settings should support this then
<nik90> pmcgowan: hmm I suppose then the system-settings app can provide that settings option to change the default alarm sound which can the be respected by the clock app automatically.
<pmcgowan> nik90, that seems correct to me, I wonder if the design already includes this
<Laney> https://jpetazzo.github.io/2013/10/06/policy-rc-d-do-not-start-services-automatically/
<nik90> pmcgowan: however there are drawbacks to this approach though. If the user sets a long custom sound as the default alarm sound in the system-settings app, then the calendar events will also use that sound since we're overriding it system-wide.
<montimer> nik90: the chain goes up quite a bit. Am I missing an entire app that might explain why I'm missing so many libraries?
<pmcgowan> nik90, to me events not equal alarms, they are two different roles
<nik90> montimer: lol .. no idea. I usually just install "ubuntu-sdk" and it installs everything for me.
<pmcgowan> nik90, so we have no control of this today, I will enter a different bug them, you can mark that one invalid
<nik90> pmcgowan: true, I suppose then the calendar-app should take note and set a separate sound for events.
<montimer> nik90: first time it's doing this for me too..... maybe I'll ask over at #ubuntu for this and come back here if it still doesnt work. Thanks for the help!
<nik90> pmcgowan: ok
<nik90> montimer: do you have EDS installed?
<nik90> montimer: qtorganizer5-eds
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i assume you dont want libreoffice inside the rootfs but rather in the custom tarball, how about moving custom to userdata and keeping cache for the system ? i.e. a split approach
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yeah, that's not a bad idea
<john-mcaleely> and yes, it seems likely to be in in custom
<montimer> nik90: Nope. Do i need it?
<john-mcaleely> however, I think some of the container infrastructure will be rootfs based, and also large
<ogra_> would be sad to not make use of the cache partition at all anymore
<john-mcaleely> yeah
<ogra_> rightm, the infrastructure needs to go into the rootfs
<nik90> montimer: install that one and try it out. Calendar stores its events in EDS (also used by Gnome Evolution). But might be the culprit here.
<nik90> s/But/that
<ogra_> the bits using it dont need that necessarily
<ogra_> a complete ubuntu-core (not snappy) chroot is gz compressed about 45MB ...
<john-mcaleely> I think the error cases get a lot more complex if there are two download locations
<ogra_> if you compress that with xz you'll likey end up with something below 40M
<ogra_> (and i assume the infra is nothing more than a chroot with the very basics to execute things... )
<montimer> nik90: Wait. I had evolution before, but I uninstalled rather messily because I wasn't happy with it... maybe that caused it?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_,  there's talk of a 1.2G default image, compressed
<ogra_> thats insane
<john-mcaleely> once you include the container stuff + libreoffice
<john-mcaleely> yeah
<ogra_> ah, and libreoffice
<nik90> montimer: Could be. Since your original error about "Tasks" not supporting OAuth 2.0 and stuff is definitely EDS related.
<ogra_> well, libreoffice should ship its own deps and the like insode its package (snap/click whatever) ...
<ogra_> but the infra should only be an execution env
<ogra_> which shouldnt add gigs to the rootfs
<montimer> nik90: damn. should i reinstall evolution, and then try again?
<ogra_> i cant imagine that the rootfs itself needs to grow more than 100M if properly designed
<ogra_> to provide container/chroot execution
<ogra_> (so that devices that dont ship libreoffice dont need to grow so much ... this needs to be intelligently split)
<nik90> montimer: maybe try cleaning up the eds config files first. I need to quickly check where they are usually installed
<nik90> montimer: delete .local/share/evolution and then reinstall qtorganizer5-eds and then try calendar app.
<nik90> montimer: note that removing evolution folder will remove all your emails, calendar events etc you might have had in evolution
<montimer> nik90: I had nothing that I don't have elsewhere. Haven't used evolution in a long time because I didn't like it
<nik90> montimer: then go for it
<montimer> nik90: is there a separate ppa for qtorganizer? I can't install it just like that
<nik90> montimer: why not? Package not found?
<montimer> that's odd..... it says it's already installed but running it does nothnig
<nik90> montimer: new thing then...kill evolution process and then remove .local/share/evolution and then start calendar
<nik90> if you remove the folders while eds was running, it doesnt work (I think)
<montimer> nik90: oh my god it works!
<montimer> nik90: wait.... how does it have some of my accounts already? and how do i modify that?
<nik90> montimer: check the system-settings app and see if you added online-accounts there
<nik90> montimer: calendar app integrates with ubuntu online-accounts
<montimer> nik90: you're right. thanks for the help!
<nik90> montimer: np. Welcome to Ubuntu-Touch. Enjoy ur stay :D
<dhbiker> so anyone can submit an app to ubuntu store ?
<nik90> dhbiker: anyone can do so after creating an account at developer.ubuntu.com. Yes
<nik90> to upload click/snappy packages
<mcphail> Does the browser support webgl at all? On get.webgl.org I get "Your browser supports WebGL" but I don't see the spinny cube
<mandel> bfiller, renato => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/vivid-add-appid-metadata/+merge/269340
<mandel> bfiller, renato that is there for vivid, we have a wily branch too, we need to do a rebuild of the dependants in a silo, once the review is done I'll make sure we have a silo
<mandel> kenvandine, do you have the energy to review this => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/trust-store/handle-exceptions/+merge/257690
<mandel> kenvandine, in trunk before we have more issues ;)
<kenvandine> mandel, looking
<dobey> why is ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts doing autopilot tests as dep8 :(
<dobey> doeosn't it require a mir surface to even work?
<Didge-> Afternoon folks :D
<mandel> tvoss, can you let me know the state of dbus cpp related to ggc 5, do we have everything in trunk? Is there a wily branch and a vivid one, do we use trunk for both?
<mandel> tvoss, I'd like to get that in order
<cimi> seb128, do you still need the bluetooth keyboard?
<seb128> cimi, no
<cimi> seb128, any luck?
<seb128> cimi, it's working with bluez5 on wily, with bluez4/on the phone it's "working", you need to validate the 0000 and enter those chars on the keyboard and it paris
<seb128> pairs
<seb128> I don't think we are going to debug bluez4, we are working on updating the phone to 5
<cimi> let me try
<cimi> that's fine
<ogra_> just switch to voice input :P
<ogra_> (oh, wait, its not friday yet ...)
<belkinsa> Awesome boot up screen on the lastest stable image,
<jgdx> attente, localectl list-x11-keymap-layouts ?
<jgdx> was that it=
<attente> jgdx: there should be a library that provides it, looking at u-c-c
<jgdx> attente, ty
<attente> jgdx: we were using libgnome-desktop-3-dev
<jgdx> attente, okay
<Didge-> Just finished my meeting with Linaro, awesome community!!!
<Didge-> I now need to employ some software developers to help me mod the GUIs and a few other things from the ubuntu community, so that we can OSS the hardware and software..
<Didge-> Not sure how to approach OSS ubuntu developers, pay them too..
<popey> Didge-: what's the context?
<Didge-> I can give you a link to my firm website, demonstrating the device if you would allow me?
<Didge-> http://www.wisecorp.co.uk/wisedevice.html
<Didge-> Currently working with a PCB producer and with the SoC manufacturer.. But things take time, as ever on a hardware front.
<popey> Sounds expensive.
<Didge-> so's an apple iPhone or Samsung S6 Edge, but with the contacts we have at maximum cost a complete wisedevice can be produced for near on $200 dollars?
<Didge-> 15%~20% of the profit goes back to ubuntu community, too.
<Didge-> 4G antenna alone will cost about 100 EUROs
<dobey> i guess you want to get in touch with canonical about partnering on support of the device or something?
<Didge-> That sounds like another good option, I started with Linaro as my first point of call to be honest.
<ogra_> linaro does phones ?
<Didge-> Gotta say though, Ubuntu community is more stable then most with regards to the community infrastructure.
<Didge-> https://www.linaro.org/
<dobey> ogra_: linaro just does low level hardware stuff. i guess you could use some linaro arm stuff to build a phone.
<ogra_> yes, i know :)
<Didge-> take a look, we was looking to develop our own SoC along with ARM in cambridge, SoC fabrication would have been taken care of by AllWinner
<ogra_> but nothing they do would help porting ubuntu phone ...
<Didge-> it's not the wisedevice I am touting to them but further hardware development with my own SoC designs..
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> cool
<Didge-> sorry dude :(
<ogra_> no, thats all fine :)
<dobey> ogra_: well, ubuntu + linaro is a known good combination, so seems like a decent starting point to designing the hardware that would become the phone.
<dobey> anyway
<ogra_> i was just wondering how linaro is related
<dobey> linaro definitely doesn't do front end ubuntu UI stuff
<Didge-> Thats fine ogra_ , I was not dissing you in any way mate and I can see the confusion. :)
<dobey> which is what it seems Didge- is needing
<ogra_> right and their hwpack setup doesnt really go well with the phone setup we have
<ogra_> its closer to snappy than to ubuntu phone
<Didge-> Snappy?
<dobey> the mock-ups for the wise thing as shown on that page would definitely need some changes in the ubuntu image to be able to support it
<ogra_> (phone requires most HW bits in a container that carries the android drivers)
<dobey> ogra_: right, that's because we've only built images for android-based devices so far though
<ogra_> Didge-, yeah, our new IoT, cloud, router/switch (and future phone) OS
<Didge-> indeed, it does, I just did not want to show the hinge mech and the general design outlay just yet as I'm still working on the complete shell design and 3D printing it for testing at home or work.
<ogra_> Didge-, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<Didge-> cheers for the link, brb
<ogra_> we'll base the phone on this eventually
<ogra_> (and the pocket desktop)
<dobey> victorp: ^^ do you know whom at canonical Didge- should be getting in contact with about partnering to support a new device? i don't see an obvious "contact us here about this" on the "For partners" page for phones on ubuntu.com
<Didge-> I have been trying to find out that information and contacts myself over the last few months, heh it's hard to get contacts within the community at that level I think.
<Didge-> I will approach the Ubuntu community in a few hours with regards to putting the idea about, looking for developers for this fork? or expansion on the Touch version of Ubuntu :)
<Didge-> Canonical Group Limited
<Didge-> 5th Floor, Blue Fin Building
<Didge-> 110 Southwark Street
<Didge-> London SE1 0SU
<Didge-> United Kingdom
<victorp> dobey,  what type of device?
<ogra_> victorp, a foldable phone with three displays :) http://www.wisecorp.co.uk/wisedevice.html
<dobey> victorp: yeah, that link that ogra_ pasted
<victorp> and the company that makes it wants to support ubuntu
<victorp> ?
<victorp> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> victorp, you have to ask Didge- :)
<dobey> victorp: Didge- is trying to get in contact with someone yes. as you can see from the mock-ups on that page, they're all ubuntu (the really old purple ubuntu phone mock-ups are used a lot)
<victorp> dobey, ack
<victorp> John Kourentis is the right person at canonical to talk to ogra_, dobey, Didge-
<Didge-> I have just called canonical here in the UK and I have just emailed their PR and Sales teams hoping I can make a dent inside for someone to contact me regarding this matter..
<Didge-> Cheers victorp :D
<victorp> Didge-, if you email me I can put you in contact
<Didge-> Really! Thats awesome! That would be most kind of you, thanks :)
<Didge-> Darren@wisecorp.co.uk is my business eMail :)
<Didge-> We would like to produce a version that can be fully printed out, components brought and inserted, then used in a semi-kit form just like 96Boards and a few other community based projects
<Didge-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2292395&p=13345936#post13345936
<Didge-> I sound like an boring old bloke, sorry though.. Just not sure how to approach you all on a subject like this..
<Didge-> Tech-Crunch and Kickstarter do not amaze me what so ever sadly..
<Didge-> Oh well that's that sorted, looks like I've been booted off the Ubuntu forum..
<Didge-> Niceone, cheers Ubuntu..
<Didge-> funny thing is whoever has blocked me in the ubuntu forum has also disabled my account and I cant even read the infraction?
<Didge-> I give up, I'll go higher up the chain rather then forum based community support.
<Didge-> I get more access logged out then logged in, awesome!
<Didge-> Welcome to the new Mobile Technology Discussions forum, the place to discuss mobile technology.... Clearly not! Can anyone help me out here?
<dobey> Didge-: i guess you should ask in #ubuntu-forums
<dobey> they probably thought it was spam
<Didge-> Honestly if anyone can get a message through, I am in NO WAY spamming the heck out of anyone.. I do have five multi-million quid investors though and 1million bit encryption ;)
<Dragnell> Hello everyone, can anyone tellme why there are two build for mako Nexus 4
<StatelessCat> Hello Dragnell
<StatelessCat> Dragnell: I'm installing Ubuntu Touch on N4 too. Did you talk about this https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/ ?
<StatelessCat> Dragnell: are you talking about "ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu" and "ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu" ?
<Dragnell_> No, more like this
<Dragnell_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-6
<Dragnell_>  ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en - mako
<Dragnell_> bq-aquaris ? for mako
<Dragnell_> I am using stable/ubuntu
<Dragnell_> just want to know the differences
<dobey> Dragnell_: it's an image closer to what is on the bq devices, but for mako
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA 6 released for arale, mako, flo and generic! Krillin and vegetah
<Dragnell_> you mean stuff like scopes ?
<dobey> yes, iirc
<dobey> iirc, it has today scope and others installed by default
<Didge-> Dunno whats gone on with ubuntu forum, after they have given me a clout for spamming when I was not it seems I cannot even contest the matter with them?? Not a clue what they have done but my profile has less rights then an anonymous user from anywhere in the world.. I get more access to more information logged out still..
<dobey> while the /ubuntu image doesn't
<dobey> Didge-: i have no idea, but the place to ask about forums is in #ubuntu-forums iirc
<Dragnell_> glad to know thanks
<StatelessCat> I just installed ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu on my N4 mako, and I got no WIFI. I look around and installed 4.3 radio.
<StatelessCat> But still no wifi :/
<StatelessCat> Do I need to reinstall Ubuntu Touch after done the `fastboot flash radio radio-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.84.img` ?
<Didge-> <dobey> I'm in a right pickle here though mate, I would have to create another account just to send them an eMail by the looks of it..
<Didge-> Thanks for the sound advice though mate, I am really baffled to be fair lol, but it's just one of them things in life eh :)
<Didge-> I'll try there, hehh
<dobey> Didge-: nobody in here can help you with forums
<Didge-> I'm so honestly curious about this lol
<Didge-> No worries matey ;)
<Dragnell_> StatelessCat: never have this issue
<StatelessCat> Did this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1368675 supposed to be solved in ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu on Nexus 4 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368675 in ofono (Ubuntu RTM) "No Wi-Fi on Nexus 4 (org::ofono::Interface::NetworkRegistration::str2status(std::string): Unknown status '')" [Critical,Fix released]
<dobey> StatelessCat: don't know about that. wifi works fine on my mako :-/
<StatelessCat> Dragnell_: what was the Android version you were using just before installing Ubuntu Touch ?
<StatelessCat> dobey: glad to see it's possible to get it works :)
<dobey> StatelessCat: are you using multirom and android 5.x?
<StatelessCat> dobey: same question, wich version of Android before Ubuntu touch installing ?
<Dragnell_> StatelessCat: 5.0
<StatelessCat> I was using 5.1.1 before installing, I wipe cache and everything. And I have done the installation of Ubuntu Touch (I Have done nothing for getting multiboot)
<dobey> StatelessCat: i am pretty sure it had 4.4 on it when i flashed it originally
<dobey> StatelessCat: that was over a year ago though
<Didge-> <dobey>I'm on it mate, cheers for the help and advice :)
<dobey> StatelessCat: i'd suggest flashing 4.4, booting to the welcome screen, rebooting to fastboot/recovery, and then flashing ubuntu
<StatelessCat> thanks :)
<StatelessCat> i will
<Dragnell_> StatelessCat: let us know
<StatelessCat> 4.4, 4.4.2, 4.4.3, 4.4.4 ?
<dobey> i know android 5.x has created some issues with flashing because the recovery and kernel are different
<StatelessCat> Dragnell_: I will!
<dobey> StatelessCat: 4.4.4. should be fine. any of those would be really. just 5.x is what causes issues
<dobey> if you got booted enough to have wifi not work, i'd say you're lucky :)
<Dragnell_> dobey: the wiki should mention this.
<StatelessCat> dobey: not sure to understand the joke :/, but :)
<dobey> StatelessCat: not a joke. if you had android 5.x and you were able to successfully flash the device, you're very lucky. i've not heard of anyone successfully flashing a device that had 5.x on it
<dobey> StatelessCat: but hopefully reflashing to 4.4.4, then back to ubuntu, will fix your issue
<Didge-> Whos the fella last night that could not get their new SIM to connect to their new provider... Wonder how thats going :/
<bobloblian> That's me.  I have a ticket in with BQ, gave them all the relevant info, waiting for a response
<Didge-> Jesus, thats a turn up for the books.. At least they are working towards solving the matter matey :) Glad to hear it :)
<StatelessCat> dobey, Dragnell_, just to be sure, you are using ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu or ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu ?
<dobey> StatelessCat: i'm using neither, but i'm special and i wouldn'd advise using the channel i'm using as it's very unstable :)
<StatelessCat> I see, youre a Ubuntu Touch dev ?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> for a stable phone, i'd suggest using stable
<StatelessCat> not sure my phone is stable, I use it when I'm walking, it's not very stable for the device :)
<dobey> well i presume you want the software to be stable, while you're walking ;)
<StatelessCat> Is Ubuntu Phone is like Android, with FOSS apps mixed with Proprietary closed sources app (gmail, ....) ?
<dobey> stable channel is the most tested
<dobey> well gmail is just a web app. the web site is obviously proprietary
<dobey> and some of the drivers are proprietary
<Dragnell_> StatelessCat: stable
<dobey> the telegram app is open source
<StatelessCat> I mean about all Proprietary apps in Android. That lead to a partial Open-Source OS. Is Ubuntu Touch doing the same ?
<dobey> i guess the HERE app might be proprietary, not sure
<StatelessCat> Dragnell_: thanks
<dobey> StatelessCat: the ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu channel has no proprietary apps installed by default; only thing proprietary in that image, is hardware drivers
<StatelessCat> dobey: are you sure on Android GMAIL is a Web App ? That can explain the Google involvment in WebComponents specifications and Polymer...
<dobey> because hardware manufacturers are not up and up on the whole open source love thing yet
<StatelessCat> nice :)
<dobey> StatelessCat: not on android, on ubuntu it is
<StatelessCat> For me this is a good argument for Ubuntu Touch :)
<dobey> i don't know what the apps on android that i don't have the source for, are :)
<StatelessCat> I just installed 4.4.4. Do I need to clean cache or something before installing Ubuntu Touch ?
<dobey> i presume it has the web component beause emails are html and whatnot
<dobey> i don't think so
<Dragnell_> StatelessCat: still, the phone some time freeze, and today scope is broken most of the time
<dobey> you just need to boot the phone, so it initializes stuff, iirc
<StatelessCat> ok
<StatelessCat> By the way, ubuntu-device-flash is runngin very nice on other distro than Ubuntu :)
<StatelessCat> I'm using this PKGBUILD https://aur.archlinux.org/cgit/aur.git/tree/PKGBUILD?h=ubuntu-device-flash on Arch, and it seems to works very well
<StatelessCat> The first time I come to Ubuntu Touch, I Was thinking I must have and Ubuntu installed on my computer...
<dobey> cool
<StatelessCat> the documentation is a little... vague on this topic
<StatelessCat> :/
<StatelessCat> I think it's bad, this can discouraging people to install it.
<StatelessCat> Still I'm thinking I need Ubuntu for dev apps for Ubuntu Phone. Is it true ?
<StatelessCat> After 4.4.4, the ubuntu-device-flash seems to take less time than when i was trying to go from 5.1.1 to Ubuntu Touch ^^
<StatelessCat> raaaah still no WIFI :/
<StatelessCat> I even dont have any switch to enable or disable Wifi, that is stange
<StatelessCat> just having "previous networks" on the wifi menu
<Dragnell_> StatelessCat:"throwing rock here", did you test conecting to a wifi from android?
<StatelessCat> Of course, I'm doing it everyday
<StatelessCat> today I was using Wifi on this phone
<Dragnell_> public, not hidden wifi ?
<StatelessCat> yeah
<StatelessCat> I have around 10 wifi acces point in this building
<StatelessCat> maybe It's because I live in France, a Channel issue ?
<StatelessCat> in France we uses some channels that are not the same as in USA...
<StatelessCat> OMG, after rebooting, I GOT WIFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Dragnell_> I live in cuba so, i don't think that is the issie
<Dragnell_> haha
<Dragnell_> glad to know
 * StatelessCat *hugs* Dragnell_, dobey
<StatelessCat> so it seems the downgrade to 4.4.4 works :)
<Dragnell_> "All hails turn off and on again"
<dobey> cool
<StatelessCat> "did you try turning it off and on again" ? ^^
<Dragnell_> StatelessCat: haha you know
<dobey> StatelessCat: you don't technically need ubuntu do develop apps for the phone, but we don't build the sdk and runtims for platforms other than ubuntu
<dobey> StatelessCat: it's certainly possible to compile all the bits on other distros, though
<StatelessCat> 23:13:28    dobey | StatelessCat: you don't technically need ubuntu do develop apps for the phone, but we don't build the sdk and runtims for platforms other than ubuntu
<StatelessCat> but without the SDK... I just can write source code in vim ^^
<dobey> well you will need the tools to build the package and such
<StatelessCat> that's is not what I call to can developp on smartphone. But I understand
<dobey> and you should build your app inside a chroot of the target version of the phone you're building for
<dobey> you can build the SDK on another distro if you want :)
<StatelessCat> dobey | and you should build your app inside a chroot of the target version of the phone you're building for --> not sure to understand
<dobey> fwiw, the "sdk" is mostly a plug-in for qtcreator
<StatelessCat> you mean in a chroot of the phone ?
<dobey> StatelessCat: the sdk creates a container of the target version for building your app in, for example
<dobey> so not on the phone, but a chroot of the phone image, plus the supported -dev packages, so you can compile c++ or such
<dobey> we don't ship a compiler on the consumer phone image itself :)
<StatelessCat> :)
<dobey> StatelessCat: another option to get started on another distro, would be to just create an lxc/chroot of a minimal ubuntu install, install the SDK and stuff in it, and run it from within there
<dobey> or in a vm too of course
<dobey> that's the easiest path at least. not sure how difficult building all the bits would be
<StatelessCat> for starting I will try on a Virtualbox or in a Docker. Do you think about exposing a docker image with all the sdk and stuff for compiling/building apps ?
<dobey> i personally don't, but i am not working on the sdk or any of that stuff.
<dobey> StatelessCat: the people in #ubuntu-app-devel might have better info on the sdk side of things, though :)
<StatelessCat> thanks a lot :)
<StatelessCat> "Import contact from Google" --> NICE STUFF !
<dobey> no problem.
<dobey> i have to go now, but good luck! :)
<StatelessCat> for the impatient that was not thinking about "how i will call my friends or send us SMS with 'I'm sending you this text from Ubuntu Touch' without having any dump of my contact list "
<StatelessCat> dobey: see you !
<StatelessCat> hum only one web browser available on Ubuntu Touch ? :/
<Didge-> Port another then ;) Just to be a cocky twat me :(
<StatelessCat> ^^
<Didge-> I've give you a cheeky fiver to port Netscape ;}
<StatelessCat> Ok, I'll port lynx on Ubuntu Touch just for you
<Didge-> HAHAH
<Didge-> Damn right!
<Didge-> prolly work better an all...
<StatelessCat> do you know id there is an option "show this page like on a computer" on the "webbrowser-app" ?
<StatelessCat> very usefull for web app that are removing features on mobile user agents
<aquarius> irritably submitting security bugs. mdeslaur, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1489643 is not a good thing, in my opinion :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1489643 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Paypal login cannot be assured to be from paypal" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-28
<Didge-> I ain't mad about crowdfunding and this is my personal second attempt.. Would anyone like to piss rip what I have written.. https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/wisedevice/x/11945088#/story
<Didge-> I'm trying not to bore the normal folk among us and I'm not writing to complicated for anyone to understand, I have in a past failed very badly due to listing all these fancy computer terms and frankly, blow the hell out of normal people.. I even stop mid conversation and mention... I know mate, sounds boring right.. Kinda as a joke to see if their still listening to my jargon, so I have tried to cut the complete LOT out this time..
<Didge-> I'm not even kind of into all this social funding thing either to be honest..
<Didge-> If anyone thinks they can do a uch better job then me on this front, I'm more then happy to fill someone in with all the clobber and jargon and I would even pay someone to trial crowd funding out for us.
<ali1234> Didge-: get a copyeditor to fix the grammar
<ali1234> you have a run on sentence that goes on for 9 lines...
<Didge-> My grammar sucks mate, I honestly know that for sure.. I think it's moving around the world working throughout my life to be honest, and I'm happier with computer languages lol..Only have to moan at the compiler then, sorry about that mate :)
<Didge-> To be honest though, I actually talk in large paragraphs an all mate ;) I will try to find one at people per hour.com or something if you like :)
<Didge-> is it really that bad though, honestly like.. you can be brutal ;)
<Didge-> Thanks btw, at least you took the time to pass though, means allot to me to be honest :D
<ali1234> well, the thing is...
<Didge-> Go on then.. ;)
<ali1234> you're designing a product that has three screens and folds open
<ali1234> that's going to take to very precise engineering
<ali1234> your text doesn't exactly come across as being carefully designed...
<Didge-> indeed, thats my background, I have used CNC machines Gcode for a good five to seven years of my working life in both the UK and europe along with other computer skills, it is a very complicated design as you list.
<Didge-> That is also true, I am having a very hard time explaining the process to.. Can I say, normal non tech folks too..
<ali1234> i think the content is fine
<ali1234> but, put some full stops in there, please
<mdeslaur> aquarius: hrm, thanks
<Didge-> I did come up with the idea of asking folks to get an A4 piece of paper folded like I had it and then try to ask folks to do as they normally would while using a device or me prompting them to try something out that they would normally do using a device like this or a tablet.
<ali1234> that doesn't do much for me
<ali1234> so now i'm holding a piece of folded paper, now what?
<ali1234> i can't relate to paper
<Didge-> Richard Branson, told my cousin it was the essence of selling an idea...
<ali1234> the only time i see a piece of paper folded like that is when i get bills
<Didge-> you can relate to paper if you use your imagination,
<Didge-> HAHAH Bills mate, fucking HAHA
<Didge-> I like you, lmfao..
<ali1234> i'm not even that young
<ali1234> i expect kids today will be like "what's A4 paper?"
<ali1234> also americans won't know what A4 is either
<Didge-> me neither lol I'll be touching 40 pretty soon I think..
<Didge-> Honestly though, fold it like so.. think of making a call as you normally do, but as most do these days we need more information, GPS coords, IMDB quotes and once your using a single screen you have to background a call, get the info and backtrack back to the call, why not open the device.. make a call while reading an article on the other screen, organiser.. Say you need your dare I say excel data and it's rubbish to view on a small single screen.
<Didge-> .
<ali1234> well one reason not to do that is because you're holding it up to your ear
<ali1234> gotta background the call anyway
<Didge-> So you never use speaker phone? or wear earbuds?
<ali1234> i don't use headsets because they are a faff
<ali1234> got to charge them, or fight with cables
<ali1234> i'd rather just have a phone and a tablet
<Didge-> the call is switch to the middle screen once you open fold the device and the other screen on the far right becomes another desktop of sorts :)
<Didge-> Then your sold and happy with the current platforms, would you ever try anything else though?
<ali1234> sure, i'd try anything
<ali1234> i wouldn't pay money to do so though
<ali1234> i'm not very excited about convergence tbh
<Didge-> I'd be happy to lend you a device for an extended amount of time too in a couple of months.. even alsmot free just for you to give something like this a go mate :)
<Didge-> Nor me, with regard to convergence but you will have to admit, it's coming regardless if anyone cares.. it's just another market really and something for businesses to earn money.
<ali1234> looks that way
<ali1234> for me, i don't need to have an all in one device, because i just use google for everything
<ali1234> it's exactly as if i had an all in one device
<ali1234> in a way, mozilla has the right idea
<ali1234> convergence through the browser
<ali1234> that's all anyone really needs
<ali1234> converged apps necessarily end up like responsive webpages anyway
<Didge-> Just another new market sadly, all the SoC manufacturers are starting to add extra shaders to their SoC's so something is coming in the future, even I have a dual screen LG phone back from the early 90s, the work on the Nokia Communicator 9000? was something brillient which pushed smart phones into the public's view, even that did not sell well but look at what we do today..
<Didge-> That's VERY true what you have just said..
<Didge-> We're developing desktop GUI go anywhere through the browser at the moment and you can see this on our web page currently.. WiseGUI it's called :)
<Didge-> You can pick a OS on the fly through a browser over the internet using some serious security tunnelling too..
<ali1234> i can just ssh into my computer :)
<Didge-> And soon we will have 1 million bit cryptography built into our WiseMail product :)
<ali1234> uh... what?
<Didge-> Yes, YOU can because you and I know what we are doing.. you ask that of a normal person in the home or a normal business men with a lost machine or phone
<Didge-> Uh what, what?
<Didge-> 1 million bit crypt?
<ali1234> "1 million bit encryption"
<Didge-> www.cubeitz.com
<Didge-> it's my cousins firm :)
<Didge-> he is one of the best computer experts this country has to offer, his last business was brought by IBM and the one before that Microsoft and the users of Microsoft use that software allot and they dont even know it.
<ali1234> the name sounds familiar
<ali1234> which can only be a bad thing
<Didge-> David Duke mate ;)
<Didge-> Scares the fuck our of Mi6 to be honest too...and GCHQ, the MET and the rest... maybe why they employ him all the time, he left GCHQ because the government could not afford him.. Then the Queen employed him to help track paedophiles too ;)
<Didge-> Cubeitz was named after the Cubit to be honest too, Quantum style eh ;D But I can't say much about developments within his business regards to matters such as that.
<ali1234> i am sceptical. 1 million bits is completely unnecessary and probably impractical
<ali1234> and i won't trust an encryption scheme that hasn't been peer reviewed
<ali1234> just look at the telegram mess
<Didge-> Ask them yourself mate.. Try the software, hack away at it.. you break it... theirs a couple of million quid in it for you it's an open competition around the world too :)
<ali1234> the telegram contest? it's rigged...
<Didge-> Well the banks are looking to roll it out soon, so to the government here in the UK and it's going on sale in Maplin electronics too for the general public..
<Didge-> export licensed too ;)
<Didge-> Telegram Contest?
<ali1234> yeah they posted a bounty if someone could crack a message
<Didge-> I will say one thing for him though, he loves MS and Apple sadly, not an OSS fan at all really.. 80 patents too.. I only have a mere handful sadly :(
<Didge-> Awesome, I would have loved that...
<ali1234> any published cryptography work?
<Didge-> Mine? no, I hardly publish work myself these days, never gets me anywhere to be honest.
<Didge-> Lovely to meet you Ali ;) I'm starting to enjoy the Ubuntu community, I know I don't stick to the basic topics all the time.. But always show willing to new folks I say and that gets you further in life then anything.
<Didge-> Slackware user for many many years myself..
<Didge-> I seen a few years ago, someone had digitally created a device like mine.. Thankfully if I get sued by him I have postal proven records I beat them to it ;) but I'm not looking for trouble, after all the Chinese took the land rover and copied it... no-one ever got sued. But I'm waiting really for the hassle ;)
<Didge-> Would not be the first time I have been in court and then it's proven I was there first.. Actually that's happened three times so I've never lost a copyright issue either lol
<ali1234> there was a device a few years ago with two screens that connect together
<ali1234> it was like a laptop cut in half
<Didge-> yeah, theirs loads of them now if you really look hard enough :)
<ali1234> i don't think it ever got made
<Didge-> have you never seen the Asus, dual screen laptop? I'm sure it was Asus or someone and they was selling them quite well..
<ali1234> yeah i've seen that
<Didge-> I think they just released it to see if the general public could handle the idea of using more then one screen
<ali1234> this wasn't like that though
<ali1234> it was literally like a laptop cut in half, down the middle
<ali1234> right through the keyboard
<Didge-> Proper hack wa it with a chain saw eh :)
<Didge-> wHAHA love it!
<Didge-> couple of magnets and some gaffer tape, sorted!
<Didge-> Rips the piss out of my A4 bit of paper, right! lmfao
<ali1234> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-if-convertible-by-idealfuture-3-devices-2-screens-1-data-plan#/story
<ali1234> looks like they never shipped anything
<Didge-> Your joking right... Are you telling me they've just fucked off with the cash..
<Didge-> Even I would have stuck some cash in to a development like that! Looks like a nice idea too :)
<ali1234> actually, they did it twice
<Didge-> Fucking twice! Jesus... Honestly that's digital theft on a crowd based level..
<ali1234> btw, we like to keep ubuntu channels family friendly...
<Didge-> Have I insulted you?
<ali1234> no, but please stop swearing :)
<Didge-> Oh sorry, I'm not a PC type person, ex armed forces too ;)
<Didge-> I come from a common hard working background and us English are not too keen on all this PC stuff to be honest. No worries, I'm just a franker person.
<ali1234> i'm english too. it doesn't bother me, but ubuntu is global and diverse and all that
<Didge-> Where are you based?
<Didge-> Anywhere near Northampton?
<ali1234> nottingham
<Didge-> Shottingham, awesome!
<Didge-> Love it! you guys have a serious issues with students at the weekends eh :/
<Didge-> Next your gonna tell me your the party parade around town eh ;)
<ali1234> i don't go into town at night... it's awful
<Didge-> Tell me about it, lol it's enough passing through sometimes during the weekend nights..
<Didge-> One of my 31337 mates, Ethix still lives there, just hides indoors and I've not seen him for the last five or so years unless online..
<Didge-> He hates the place, but I don't know why he does not move..
<ali1234> well it's fairly well connected
<ali1234> can easily get to london or manchester
<ali1234> without having to deal with living in either
<Didge-> Not bad then if that's what you are after, I kinda have something of the same going on, Stansted and Luton airports are not too far a drive.. Allot of my business is in developing counties where the markets are becoming ripe..
<dobey> Didge-: dude, go to sleep.
<Didge-> Austriala too, some family member businesses are moving over there because off lax computer security measures and we have plenty to offer them with regards to cyber warfare and protection methods..
<Didge-> Oi it's happy hour dobey ;) Not quite 4:20 yet though.. I'm only kidding :D
<dobey> yeah, it's only 2:30 for you
<Didge-> The witching hour soon, better get my mom's broom and cape ready though..
<Didge-> You guys ever seen something like this.. I've got folks calling at my door now asking about this.. but it's not currently rolled out correctly and I'm still working on a few things but the ladies that have tried this loved it! Best idea ever..
<Didge-> http://www.wisecorp.co.uk/babywise
<ali1234> i think i've seen something like that before... i see a lot of things
<Didge-> Yeah I seen it in Japan, the fellas used a flipping CT and MRI scanner to get the detail back about five years ago I reckon..
<ali1234> why limit it to babies though?
<dobey> oh yeah, 3d foetus, sure
<Didge-> Brought myself a HD Ultrasound scanner and done it myself.
<ali1234> can i have a 3d print of my pancreas?
<dobey> ali1234: yeah, feel your ulcers from the outside!
<Didge-> You kind of could, but thats not something I have tried yet..
<ali1234> lots of hits on google for this idea, here's one: http://www.3d-babies.com/
<Didge-> I tried to scan my brain, but the calcium deposits in my skull seem to not penetrate so well, kids under 6 seem okay though..
<Didge-> We are the first in the UK to provide a full foetus though, BabyBoo only does a segment and they dont have any CAD or 3D engineers..
<Didge-> I went to the UK medial commission to make sure and them aware I was going to roll out something like this and all they said was just scan too early and not for extended amounts of time, no laws on this just guidance really.. and I try to do smaller segment scans over a week or two period to minimise the ultrasound effects when the medical commission here starts to put values on the usage of this equipment.
<Didge-> Got three kids myself and I hated the grainy 2D and boring 4D scans, so I brought the HD version of the Ultrasound equipment for about £28k a little while ago... awesome kit! Told the misses I'm going into the adult toy industry, hit the roof fellas..
<dobey> Didge-: it's cool and all, but this isn't really the place to be advertising things.
<Didge-> Adverts, na.. I'm just trying to share something with you guys to build up maybe nice relations with you all... Nothing more, Their is not much to my personal life really and I'm seriously quite boring apart from work I do..
<Didge-> I could not care if anyone used or even looked to be honest, I go about my life regardless of what others think.. Gets you no where in life really.
<Didge-> I'm sure you all know stuff about one another in this chatroom, otherwise you would not all hang out I guess or go AFK.
<dobey> nope
<Didge-> No! lol
<dobey> i would say that i probably don't know a lot of the people in ehre. maybe half. i'm not about to go through all the names though and count them, at this hour, especially with duplicates, both of people in here, and beers in me
<Didge-> Na that's no worries, you wont be hearing much from me then in the future, solve stuff myself rather then asking for help, want something done, do it yourself :)
<pitti> nuclearbob: can we please land the autopilot-gtk rebuild soon? this currently breaks looots of tests, as every autopilot-gtk test fails due to the abi mismatch
<pitti> (not sure who's landing that, but I saw you respond)
<Hawk_> the timezone for singapore is wrong in vivid
<Hawk_> report bug?
<Hawk_> its GMT+8 not 7.5
<RAOF> Hawk_: Yup, bug please. tzinfo is going to be the relevant package.
<Hawk_> under coreapp?
<RAOF> Aaah, probably.
<Hawk_> non of the core apps project is related to timezone
<Hawk_> system-settings is not part of it
<ogra_> Hawk_, we just use the tzdata distro package for all TZ data on the phone, just file it against that
<Hawk_> strangely desktop is correct?
<ogra_> oh, really ?
<sil2100> We need to upgrade tzdata again it seems
<Hawk_> yes
<Hawk_> desktop version has been correct all along
<sil2100> Is thata a vivid desktop?
<Hawk_> the normal ubuntu desktop
<ogra_> sil2100, well, if desktop is correct and the overlay PPA doesnt have tzdata thats theoretically impossible :)
<Hawk_> !!!
<sil2100> Yeah, thats why I ask if its vivid, since maybe it wasnt backported to vivid-security
<Hawk_> let me show you the screen shot
<sil2100> It happens sometimes
<ogra_> i see the update went to vivid-updates along with vivid-security
<Hawk_> i am using the current daily vivid for touch
<sil2100> Yeah, see it there
<ogra_> and i definitelky see that version on my rc-proposed phone
<ogra_> Hawk_, and your desktop install is vivid too ? and up to date with all updates ?
<sil2100> And no tzdata in overlay, strange
<ogra_> yeah
<Hawk_> http://postimg.org/image/q6g8xs0v3/
<ogra_> Hawk_, and your desktop install is vivid too ? and up to date with all updates ?
<Hawk_> no, i am using 14.04 at the moment
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> so yes, files it against tzdata then :)
<Hawk_> u mean my development machine?
<Hawk_> how is it that desktop is fine? touch is different?
<Hawk_> orgra, since you are here. just a quick question on wifi
<ogra_> how do you know desktop is fine ? you do not use the same release as on the phone ;)
<ogra_> i assume vivid desktop is broken too
<Hawk_> i use vivid before i went to back to lucid
<Hawk_> I have been using ubuntu at home for the longest time
<Hawk_> singapore may be small but there are many ubuntu users
<Hawk_> hardly will go by with no one noticing
<ogra_> well, that data is identical on vivid desktop and phone ... there is no technical way they would be different
<Hawk_> check out the image posted above
<ogra_> tzdata was updated on the 12th when north corea switched to .5
<ogra_> so if you didnt run a vivid desktop since the 12th, the infoi that desktop is fine doesnt say anything
<Hawk_> singapore timezone is always right on my desktop
<ogra_> tzdata is thus the right package
<Hawk_> 12th of this month?
<ogra_> just file it against that
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/2015f-0ubuntu0.15.04
<ogra_> and this package is used on the phone and desktop in vivid ... and it is the only source for any timezone info that we have
<Hawk_> well...i have certainly stop using vivid since a while back
<ogra_> so the switch for north corea most likely broke singapore
<Hawk_> north korea changed to 7.5?
<ogra_> they changed by half an houor from their former zone
<ogra_> not sure which direction :)
<ogra_> you can call it the kim jong un bug ;)
<Hawk_> korea should be gmt 7
<ogra_> not since the 12th
<Hawk_> well...there are people out there who think singapore is like the north. :)
<Hawk_> I will log a bug nevertheless
<ogra_> yeah, but it is more likely a bug in some script generating the data
<Hawk_> bug logged
<Hawk_> is wifi in touch using libhybris or directly through networkmanager?
<Hawk_> ogra ?
<ogra_> it is initialized via the android container but used directly via network manager i think
<ogra_> ask cyphermox or awe for details (both on american timezones)
<Hawk_> dont see an option to turn on/off the wifi though
<Hawk_> is that the norm?
<ogra_> no, it should be there ... in the  panel indicator and in system-settings
<Hawk_> ok. then its probably due to apparmor
<Hawk_> have to port the kernel changes yet
<ogra_> neither of these apps uses apparmor
<ogra_> they run completely unconfined
<Hawk_> i have only the wifi icon and a blank screen on the wifi
<Hawk_> something is still wrong. will figure it out
<ogra_> and your driver is loaded and set up ok ? you can connect from cmdline and such ?
<Hawk_> yeah. manage to get adb working
<Hawk_> but the icon are not showing
<ogra_> i mean wifi
<Hawk_> i have thought it was apparmor related
<ogra_> use ifconfig, iwconfig and nmcli
<Hawk_> wifi is not right yet. i will figure it out
<ogra_> see if the wifi is working at all ...
<ogra_> make it work on the commandline first
<Hawk_> ok
<Hawk_> http://postimg.org/image/g0twu5pyf
<Hawk_> icons does not show up. any idea which component to look at?
<ogra_> not sure, could be the click scope, could be the thumbnailer
<ogra_> or even Mir ...
<Hawk_> ok
<Hawk_> thanks. will investigate further
<ogra_> do they also not show after you refresh the scope  ?
<Hawk_> no. even the the left slide gesture doesnt show
<nhaines> I am sad because I don't have the Day scope on my phone or my tablet.
<Hawk_> on left slide, only ubuntu icon is shown
<Hawk_> well...at least i have adbd working and is bootable.
<Hawk_> so it will be a lot easier to work on now than  before
<Hawk_> will slowly figure it out somehow
<ogra_> yeah, good luck
<Hawk_> thanks for all your help
<Hawk_> in the past, i drag having to boot up as it almost always time to remove the battery. :)
<davmor2> Hawk_: do you have wifi or 3g if not that might be the cause daft as it sounds
<Hawk_> wifi?
<Hawk_> no, i have no put sim into the phone y et
<Hawk_> so no 3g
<Hawk_> davmor2, the phone do have wifi. if its what you mean
<Hawk_> is the network related to the icons?
<davmor2> Hawk_: sometimes
<Hawk_> i see. but does not make sure for icons to be link to that.
<Hawk_> definitely no network access at the moment
<Hawk_> still trying to make wifi work
<zzarr> hello! I installed the latest OTA yesterday and I have good news :) in my experience the battery life have increased
<Hawk_> meizu?
<Hawk_> congrats!
<zzarr> Meizu yes :D
<Hawk_> ogra, its weird
<Hawk_> after i fixed the rtc issue in the kernel
<Hawk_> the timezone is now correct. :(
<zzarr> Hawk_, why are you complaining about the timezone being correct? (isn't that good?)
<Hawk_> it was wrong when I logged the bug
<Hawk_> before fixing the kernel rtc, its was shown as 7.5
<Hawk_> kindof posting here to inform orga of the outcome
<Hawk_> ogra
<Hawk_> was puzzled over it just now
<popey> JMulholland: got a sec for a brief calendar chat?
<zzarr> okey
<JMulholland> Certainly popey
<JMulholland> You’re in luck, my 10 meeting has been pushed back to 10.30 :)
<popey> JMulholland: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1489800
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1489800 in Ubuntu UX "Refinements to all day event display" [Undecided,New]
<popey> JMulholland: looks like you did comment sanely on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1473682
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1473682 in Ubuntu Calendar App "[Calendar] Scrolling in Week view is confusing" [Low,Triaged]
<popey> so yay
<JMulholland> popey well that’s a relief :0
<JMulholland> :)
<JMulholland> I’ve asssigned 1489800 to myself too
<pitti> boiko: ah, you disappeared from #u-release already
<pitti> boiko: I retried the telepathy-ofono boottest, worked now; it migrated 20 mins ago
<boiko> pitti: thanks! networkmanager refused to connect to the wifi network, so I had to reboot and forgot to join again :)
<pitti> boiko: no worries; but I suppose it's all good now?
<boiko> pitti: yep, all good, already rebuilding dependent silos, thanks for the help!
<seb128> kenvandine, see, even boiko is trolling n-m, it's not only pmcgowan ;-)
<boiko> seb128: yeah, I don't know what happened, indicator went down, and so did the network itself, but after a reboot all was fine
<kenvandine> seb128 :)
<jibel> pitti, autopkgtest of autopilot-gtk passed
<pitti> jibel: \o/
<pitti> dobey: ^ FYI
<pitti> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/autopilot-gtk/
<pitti> so I'll retry the related ones
<pitti> shotwell and ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<dobey> ok
<dobey> hopefully it fixes online-accounts then
<vishnudev_> hi
<vishnudev_> I want to port ubuntu touch for nexus 6
<vishnudev_> any interesting leads or help anyone can give?
<vishnudev_> anyone there?
<ftoth> On my Meizu I note that when I arrive home my wifi does not reconnect to my access point. It seems that the phone rescans only the 2.4GHz network (as I see those in the list), however the 5GHz shows still the access points I had at the office. As a result the phone thinks it is still connected to the office access point.
<ftoth> Where do I report this bug?
<vishnudev_> its a dead channel.
<vishnudev_> we all are dead people
<ftoth> Does that I'm dead too?
<coin> Hi there. I would like to connect an external auto powered USB hard drive  to my Ubuntu touch Nexus 4. I saw on internet that this is possible with android, with a patched kernel that enables OTG. Is OTG enabled by the ubuntu touch kernel ? How does it work ?
<shd> anybody knows what is /proc/ged device or where to find anything about that?
<Dragnell_> coin:  i just try, and dosen't seems to work, maybe in a nexus 7 or 10
<coin> Dragnell_: thanks! Does not work for me too :(
<coin> it seems that the kernel needs a path, but how to ?
<coin> this is not strictly a hardware issue, since it works with (patched) android
<Drecksack> hi everybody
<Drecksack> I have a question
<Drecksack> i will ubuntu touch on my Doogee DG800, how can i do this??
<Drecksack> is it compatible with the DG800???
<Drecksack> con you help me???
<Drecksack> hello ????????
<Dragnell> Drecksack: you may want to look in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-29
<mcphail> Hi. Can anyone point me towards the unofficial web interface for the store, please
<coin> Hi mcphail: https://uappexplorer.com/
<mcphail> coin: cheers
<coin> mcphail, have a nice shopping !
<coin> Hi there. Seems that OTG does not work on Nexus 4 under unbuntu touch (but works with a patched android kernel). Any pointer to a patch for  the activation of OTG on the ubuntu touch kernel ?
<maggots_> any pre built classes for a text box in a html app?
<maggots_> can't seem to find much in the docs
<maggots_> theme is not displaying on phone for html5 app but display on desktop fine, anyone know what could be the problem here?
<dobey> maggots_: you should ask in #ubuntu-app-devel probably. it's a channel specific to developing apps.
<Springbank> hi
<Springbank> i need some help with syncevolution
<Springbank> here my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/CdDF6T5z
<Springbank> I can't add an owncloud calendar
<Springbank> can you help me?
<tzafrir> I'm trying to flush my Nexus5 phone an image from the link in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tzafrir> The process ends OK, but eventually after the system boots, I get an error: "This phone needs restoring from a PC or a service center"
<tzafrir> The system seems to be up (accessible through adb shell)
<tzafrir> I tried reflashing (hoping this is a transient issue)
<tzafrir> But I get the same error
<tzafrir> Any idea what I can check next?
<TenLeftFingers_> Can someone confirm for me that they get an error when they access my banks url on the browser? https://www.365online.com/online365/spring/authentication?execution=e1s1
<TenLeftFingers_> And if so, could you 'me too' the report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1458704
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1458704 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Cannot use online banking with Bank of Ireland" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-30
<chank> hello
<Guest33124> hello
<Guest33124> i need help
<dadexix86> Guest33124, about what?
<Guest33124> i want to install ubuntu on my samsung galaxy ace
<dadexix86> Guest33124, it is not in the list of devices with a port https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dadexix86> probably you have to port it yourself
<dadexix86> but I am definitely not informed on this matter
<Guest33124> what about samsung galaxy s dous 2
<dadexix86> wait for someone else more informed than mi
<dadexix86> *me
<dadexix86> Galaxy S II is ported, yes
<Guest33124> s7582
<dadexix86> have a look at the page above
<dadexix86> everything that is not there has to be done
<dhbiker> ogra_ what's up with random hangs when SMS arrives ? sometimes it locks up for a few seconds ?
 * Arunkumar slaps Arunkumar around a bit with a large fishbot
<mrx1> hi, I'm considering buying ubuntu smartphone(MX4 Ubuntu Edition), but I have one question: Does it support disk encryption?
<ogra_> mrx1, on the roadmap, but not yet implemented
<mrx1> :(
<ogra_> well, OTA upgrades come every 6 weeks ... as soon as the feature is ready you will get it
<mrx1> this should be considered high priority, especially for business users. But ok, I will wait with my purchase until it happens.
<ogra_> (you could also implement your own setup too ... the phone is fully hackable if wanted)
<coin> Hi there. I have a problem with reverse tethering via USB cable (mako OTA 6). Reverse tethering seems to be correctly configure (ie. interfaces and route), some applications work (GPS navigation, facebook, news reader, web navigator, webapps, irc client) and some don't (dekko, deep vision, app store). I have no clue why, and I would like applications like dekko and app store to work ! Anyone with the same problem, or with successfu
<coin> l reverse tethering ?
<gibi92> hi, i have just received my MX4 ubuntu edition. It is really nice. Cool :).
<gibi92> But now, i'm blocked in the edge-intro application at the open special menus : "Swipe up from the bottom edge" doesn't work for me :-( ! And, I have no solution to kill the application.
<gibi92> I contact meizu and i am waiting their answer. It's seem to be an OS problem. I used "fastboot devices" and "fasboot -w" to run the welcome-wizard with different option without success : allway the same problem. The "fastboot oem unlock" doesn't work. The recovery mode show a not rolling white ubuntu logo and adb devices answer offline. Is somebody could help me ?
<neitaly> hi
<mcshell> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-29
<Rjones> hello
<Rjones> hi there!
<learnbsd> Rjones: hi
<bregma> muka, if an X11 app running in libertine was designed to zoom in/out, then you can zoom in/out with it
<bregma> but there is nothing in the Unity 8 shell at the moment that will allow you to zoom in/out on arbitrary windows
<duflu> bregma: Super+wheel/two-fingers in mir_proving_server. I still think that feature should be moved into common Mir and USC... just as soon as the required cursor support is done for Unity8
<bregma> there's still plenty of a11y functionality on the list of things to be added to Unity 8, they're pedalling as fast as they can
<MrChrisDruif> Hey guys, can someone tell me if the GPS is indeed broken on the OnePlus One built of Ubuntu Touch as mentioned in this link? https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<MrChrisDruif> #AintNobodyGotTimeToFlashAndTestThemselves
<mardy> t1mp: hi! Unless you think you'll be able to fix bug 1617745 by OTA-13, you might want to send a message to the ML to warn developers to check their apps
<ubot5> bug 1617745 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Regression: popupUtils.open() won't work with "null" caller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617745
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ do you want to comment on that bug? I see you change a debug() call to a warn().
<kalikiana> Not sure how debug/warn is related, but taking a look
<kalikiana> mardy: Can you be more specific what "doesn't work"?
<mardy> kalikiana: it's not about the warning, but about the fact that the attached test case doesn't work anymore
<kalikiana> mardy: There is no attached test case :-)
<mardy> kalikiana: oops, lemme check
<mardy> kalikiana: you are right, let me quickly write one...
<mardy> kalikiana: added a test case to bug 1617745
<ubot5> bug 1617745 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Regression: popupUtils.open() won't work with "null" caller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617745
<rvr> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi rvr
<kalikiana> mardy: Did you always use a Window as a root item? I'm not sure that worked before
<mardy> kalikiana: mmm, let me check, when I introduced it...
<kalikiana> So I'm still investigating why this breaks it, but it's not a regression from my pov
<rvr> dpm: Hi
<rvr> dpm: So I think that sil2100 needs at least indicator-keyboard in the ubuntu-15.04/rtm series
<mardy> kalikiana: you might be right, I don't think that the released version of my app is using Window
<mardy> kalikiana: and indeed, then it wouldn't be a regression
<dpm> rvr, ok, let me have a look at LP and see if the template needs approving, give me a few minutes
<rvr> dpm: Ack
<sil2100> dpm, rvr: thanks! I don't know enough of the LP-side-of-things internals, but I'd need indicator-keyboard visible in the ubuntu-rtm/15.04 exports
<gb_mks> hi! I found a bug related in the package "click-review" related with Ubuntu-Trisquel. Can anyone help me to solve it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1617288
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1617288 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "click-review assumes Ubuntu vendor" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> rvr, sil2100, the template is there, but unfortunately I can't approve it as LP gives me a timeout error every time I try it :/ https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/indicator-keyboard/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<rvr> dpm: :(
<dpm> rvr, ah, managed to get it approved after a few tries
<rvr> Wee!
<dpm> rvr, sil2100, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/indicator-keyboard. The translations should be included in the next LP export and then added to the language packs if all goes well
<rvr> dpm: Great, thanks you!
<dpm> np
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> dpm: excellent, thank you!
<matv1> during the weekend I installed rc-proposed in my Frieza. loving lots except that Libertine apps would cause a graphics freeze everytime i tried them. Didnt matter which.
<matv1> Usualy it would take anything between a few minutes and a max of 10 minutes.
<matv1> just having them open would be enough
<matv1> as I said a graphics freeze so I assume a MIR thing?
<matv1> is anyone able to confirm this is the case?
<matv1> Also I discovered that the particular rc-prop image i went with wasnt as up to date as i expected.
<matv1> its rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd
<matv1> So it might be that this is already known and fixed.
<matv1> Can anyone shed light?
<gb_mks> hi, I´m trying to "build and validate" an app but I´m having issues with the bug #1617288.
<gb_mks> I wrote one of the developers of the package https://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools
<gb_mks> Is this a good practice?
<ubot5> bug 1617288 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "click-review assumes Ubuntu vendor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617288
<Soelen> hello everyone, can anyone help me out? I am trying to flash a bq aquaris e5 device with the latest ubuntu phone os
<Soelen> https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E5/tree/aquaris-E5-ubuntu-master
<Soelen> unfortunatly when I do fastboot boot boot.img the < waiting for device > message seems never to go away
<Soelen> when I do adb devices I dont see my devices listed there
<Soelen> when I do dmesg | grep -i usb I can see that the devices has been connected successfully, I guess "[68930.280122] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=2a47, idProduct=2008"
<Soelen> last but not least when I do lsusb -v | grep ID I see the devices being there but I think with no vendor attached to it? "Bus 002 Device 006: ID 2a47:2008"
<MrChrisDruif> Soelen: is your device in fastboot mode?
<Soelen> MrChrisDruif: how do I check that?
<MrChrisDruif> If you can use your device normally it isn't in fastboot mode
<Soelen> what do you mean with use your device normally?
<mcphail> Soelen: I don't know what way you are flashing your device, but it doesn't sound like the "correct" way. Do you currently have Ubuntu or Android on the phone?
<MrChrisDruif> On Android devices you have to hold the power and volume up button simultaneously during boot to go into fastboot mode
<Soelen> mcphail: it has android on it
<Soelen> MrChrisDruif: gotcha, I will try that!
<mcphail> Soelen: then you'll probably need to bq tool to reflash it
<mcphail> http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5
<Soelen> ah thank you
<Soelen> haha
<Soelen> my spanish isnt really fluent but I think I found the link
<mcphail> You'll need the flash tool and the OTA12 image
<mcphail> IIRC, when you extract the flash tool archive, you need to move it into a directory without spaces in the path, or the script breaks
<Soelen> mcphail: ok, but
<Soelen> I only see windows executables in this zip file
<mcphail> Soelen: nope. script is there. Follow the instructions on that page _exactly_ or you may end up with a brick
<ogra_> you need to do this only once though, to get the correct partitioning ...
<ogra_> if you re-flash ubuntu on a properly partitioned phone you can just user ubuntu-device-flash then
<ogra_> *use
<mcphail> ogra_: Unless he is fickle like me, and flip-flops between Ubuntu and Android ;)
<Soelen> heh
<ogra_> yeah, then the MTK tool is your best friend (or you just buy a nexus4 )
<Soelen> https://storage.googleapis.com/otas/Tools%26Drivers/Drivers_Tools.rar
<Soelen> so I am downloading this rar file, and the flash_tool doesnt seem to be in there
<mcphail> https://storage.googleapis.com/otas/2015/Tablets/Freezer%20FHD/Ubuntu/SP_Flash_Tool_exe_Linux_v5.1612.00.100.zip
<mcphail> That's the link I get
<Soelen> BROM ERROR : S_DA_SDMMC_CONFIG_FAILED (3152)
<Soelen> that is what I get when I do step 5
<Soelen> BROM Exception! ( BROM ERROR : S_TIMEOUT (1042)
<ogra_> mvo, btw, not sure you have seen https://github.com/snapcore/classic-snap/pull/4
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> echan
<Soelen> so it started the booting process, how long does this take normally?
<matv1> still no one on that Frieza image of mine? ^^
<Soelen> it is still booting, is that normal
<Soelen> I think the boot process is stuck
<Soelen> still booting it
<Soelen> it would help if somebody could tell me how long this fastboot process takes its time normally
<mcphail> Soelen: it usually takes about 5--15 minutes, in my experience
<Soelen> mcphail: thank you, I guess I can assume something went wrong since it is booting this phone for around 35 minutes : /
<mcphail> Soelen: yep - that would seem abnormal
<mcphail> Soelen: I'd repeat the process, making sure you follow every step carefully. Don't know what those error messages were about, but don't sound healthy
<Soelen> mcphail: I disconnected it and it turned out the screen on the smartphoen froze, I guess I will charge it fully before I try this again
<Soelen> charge the battery*
<Soelen> also I was sitll able to boot up android so I guess it didnt flashed anything
<mcphail> Soelen: sounds like it
<Soelen> also also, I used a boot.img which I compiled it, sources from there: https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E5/tree/aquaris-E5-ubuntu-master
 * mcphail see bq have released Android 6 for the e4.5, and might be running the flash tool again to experiment
 * mcphail sees it is actually for M4.5 and contains his excitement
<dobey> pitti: hey. can you look at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/last-run.txt and search for "landing-019" in it. seems there's something wrong with the result.tar for the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu tests
<pitti> dobey: robru pointed that out last Friday; apparently apt has slightly changed the format of the Package-List: field, I adjusted autopkgtest this morning
<pitti> dobey: i. e. a retry should work
<dobey> hmm ok
<Soelen> so I tried to install ubuntu touch with sudo ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image recovery.img
<Soelen> and it tells me this: Device 1 not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<Soelen> so I guess
<Soelen> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00KLZB53A
<Soelen> this product is not compactible with ubuntu touch?
<dobey> !devices Soelen
<dobey> it sounds like it has the wrong device identifier
<dobey> to use ubuntu-device-flash the device must also be repartitioned
<Soelen> how do I do that?
<Soelen> dobey:
<Soelen> also when you wrote !devices Soelen nothing appeared
<dobey> yeah, should have been...
<dobey> !devices | Soelen
<ubot5> Soelen: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Soelen> ubot5: so 2 of them are tables, 2 of them are emulators, 2 of them are sold out and 2 of them are linked wrong
<ubot5> Soelen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Soelen> oh.
<Soelen> who would have thought to get an ubuntu phone would be so hard
<dobey> the E5 is "vegetahd" for device name
<dobey> from scrollback it looks like you managed to mess things up with some other tools
<Soelen> I guess so, so what do I do now?
<dobey> it sounds like the tool needs to be used to restore the device; given that device appears to be "1" you probably broke the IMEI data too. i don't know exactly what you need to do, though. perhaps bq support can help you?
<linmob> I guess the fact that the "Software Updater" app gives wrong timestamps for older updates (it pretends that the updates were done at the same time as the latest update) is a known one? (Nexus 4, rc.proposed 517)
<pmcgowan> yes, bug fix in QA
<linmob> pmcgowan: Great. Thanks!
<barryt> Hello.
<linmob> Hello!
<barryt> I need a little advice about reporting a bug.
<dobey> !ask | barry
<ubot5> barry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dobey> :)
<barryt> This is my first time on IRC so please be kind!
<barryt> I installed UT on a Nexus 4 16Gb but had trouble connecting to my home wifi. What package should I report this under?
<dobey> trouble in what sense exactly? wifi itself just wasn't working right, or you had trouble typing the password, or with the UI?
<barryt> My SSID was shown on the list of available networks but it would not connect when I typed in my password. However if I typed the SSID using the 'hidden network' option then it would accept my password and connected succesfully.
<dobey> i think i've seen someone else describe that problem recently. or was that you at a different time? (hard to remember everyone :)
<barryt> Not me: this is my first time on here.
<dobey> ah ok
<barryt> Do you know if a bug was filed?
<dobey> i'm not certain, would have to look and see
<barryt> I could not find anything but I may not have used the correct search criteria.
<JanC> barry: does your SSID have special characters in it?
<JanC> barryt: I mean
<pmcgowan> barryt, are you on the stable channel? A bug with wifi connect timeout was just recently fixed
<barryt> No, just letters - all lower case - and numbers.
<barryt> Yes, it was the stable channel.
<pmcgowan> could be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1588126
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588126 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] Adding new wifi networks (with long passwords) never connect at all in OTA-11 and OTA-12" [High,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> sounds like you found a better workaround
<barryt> I found that one, but my password is shorter than his limit.
<pmcgowan> I think the key in finishing in 25 secs, if you did that could be something else
<barryt> It could be the time limit as I have to jump back and forward between text and numbers on the on-screen keyboard which slows me down.
<dobey> barryt: do you have an otg cable and a spare keyboard (or a bt keyboard) to test if that's it?
<barryt> No I don't.
<pmcgowan> barryt, could try copy and paste from another place, but pretty sure thats the issue
<barryt> You said earlier that this has been fixed on an upstream channel. Should I just let it go and wait for the OTA update?
<pmcgowan> barryt, the fix will go to stable within a couple weeks or you could run rc-proposed
<pmcgowan> barryt, but seems you found a good workaround
<barryt> I have a work around so I will wait. I shall also try and borrow an otg cable from a friend to see if it is the time out issue.
<barryt> Thank you for your help. Bye.
<dobey> you're welcome
<matv1> i am finding that launching x-apps in desktop mode causes my graphics to freeze up all the time
<matv1> is this a known issue?
<matv1> in rc proposed
<dobey> bregma, ChrisTownsend: ^^
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: What device?
<matv1> Frieza
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: You say desktop mode, do you have it connected to an external monitor?
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: I will say, no known issues of X apps freezing up the machine.
<matv1> no. I thought this at first. But its just desktop mode that does it. No external screen is needed for this to be triggered
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: Hmm, my frieza is on rc-proposed and fully up to date and X apps launch fine in desktop mode, ie, with BT keyboard and mouse.
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: Is this all X apps?  And do you have your own custom Libertine container or is it the Desktop Applications container?
<matv1> Ah well maybe we are using different images. yesterday I flashed my Frieza to rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd
<matv1> but have since found out that this image may be a little beind other rc-prop images
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: Ah, no, that won't work and is deprecated.
<matv1> ahah but which one should I be running. I was led to believe that bq-aquaris-pd currently has an empty libertine scope is that right?
<dobey> err?
<matv1> dobey did I misunderstand?
<dobey> yes. i said i think it has the empty _puritine_ click (because real one is like 650 MB)
<dobey> but either way, unless you didn't have the full one installed already, and didn't --wipe, that's not especially important
<matv1> dobey ok so all that means that I wont be able to create new x-apps for myself on the system, correct?
<matv1> the ones that are installed with the system are just there and working?
<dobey> no. you can still create your own container instead of using the default one
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: Yes, there is currently a problem wit hte Libertine Scope in rc-proposed that I'm currently working on.
<matv1> ChrisTownsend So how exactly will that limit me?
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: The problem being that the Libertine Scope installed on devices and from the Store is built against libubuntu-app-launch2, but that has been removed from the image, so the Libertine Scope fails.
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: You can't launch X apps.
<dobey> oh that's a click
<dobey> fun
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Yes:(
<matv1> ok and what if I go back a few revisions on that same channel?
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: I'm not sure of the exact revision this showed up, but yes, that is possible.
<dobey> matv1: well, depends on what your goal with using that channel is
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: You could also run stable and it will work.
<dobey> matv1: if it's to get/test something which landed after that point, going back won't really help you much :)
<matv1> my aim was to be as current as I can on rc-proposed. on the on the one hand for some goodies that i want to look at coming up in ota 13 . like owncloud plugin
<matv1> on the other hand I also definetly want the libertine purtine stuff to work
<matv1> but I dont need it to be bleeding edge
<ChrisTownsend> I can't publish a new version of the Libertine Scope in the Store yet because if I do, it will break everyone on stable when they update the Libertine Scope package:(
<matv1> ChrisTownsend Stable be damned. There is work to be done!
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: lol, I wish:)
<matv1> just joking. I understand
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: you can fix it to resolve that library at runtime, and then work with either one. ;)
<dobey> you know you always wanted to write a plug-in system just for loading system libraries
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: It's probably possible, but who has time for dat?
<matv1> ChrisTownsend dobey so my best would be to try going back a few revisions on bq-aquaris-pd and see if it hold together
<matv1> my short experience with libertine apps on stable is that they dont crash but are slower than on rc-proposed (before they crash on me)
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: If you feel particularly brave, you can put your device in r/w mode and install libubuntu-app-launch2...but I'm sure others would highly discourage that.
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: Also, I think r175 will work.
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: r176 and later has this issue I believe.
<dobey> i think the problem with that is that the version from the overlay is no longer available
<dobey> so if you were able to install libubuntu-app-launch2 it would be ~18 months old
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Oh, rvr stated in the bug that he installed it on his device and it fixed it, so I'm just taking that with a grain of salt.
<matv1> ChrisTownsend dobey I am still not that brave :)
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: lol, ok, it's not for the faint of heart.
<dobey> meh
<dobey> it's easier than getting stuff mounted in lxc
<matv1> faintness of heart is not my problem. I am trying to put together a short demo for my it department on the system. I want to be as up to date as possible without having the risk of crashing be too big
<matv1> but thanks very much both. i will try for rev 175
<matv1> have a good evening!
<ChrisTownsend> matv1: Ok, you're welcome and good luck!
<kaisoz> hi!
<learnbsd> kaisoz: hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hi
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-30
<learnbsd> sigh..gave up on the one plus one and ordered a nexus 4 to play with ub touch on.  75$ for a refurb unit as a secondary isn't too bad.
<MrChrisDruif> learnbsd: I know that feeling
<MrChrisDruif> I'm just sitting out until GPS and camera are working.
<MrChrisDruif> Is there btw a way to have WhatsApp working on UT as your primary phone?
<mcphail> MrChrisDruif: there isn't an official client, no
* dinger-donger changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: To find big channels with unlocked topics, use /msg alis list * -min 100 -mode -t    Then you can join them and abuse their /topic for the lulz!
<dinger-donger> !ops | I am abusing /topic
<ubot5> I am abusing /topic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
* dinger-donger changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: To find big channels with unlocked topics, use /msg alis list * -min 100 -mode -t    Then you can join them and abuse their /topic for the lulz!
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-12 released!
<ln0kv> hello. where i find ubuntu touch for htc desire bravo?
<brunch875> ln0kv: have a look at this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Soe1en> hello
<Soe1en> I am trying to install ubuntu touch on my bq aquaris e5 fhd with the flashtool but it always throws an error 1045 out
<Soe1en> can anyone help me out?
<Soe1en> oh nevermind this time it worked?
<Soe1en> so when I type adb reboot bootloader, it boots into fastboot mode instead, is that normal?
<Soe1en> so I think I ordered the wrong device
<Soe1en> I got bq e5 fhd instead bq e5 hd
<Soe1en> is it still possible to install ubuntu touch on it?
<Soe1en> otherwise I will send it back and get the correct device I guess
<k1l_> ogra_: do you want to restrict the handling of the topic to ops only?
<ogra_> not really
<ogra_> most ubuntu channels have the topic open, if this happens more often we should consider loging it down, but not because fo one occurence
<ogra_> *locking it down
<k1l_> the bigger ubuntu ones have locked them. but was just asking
<ogra_> we can always lock it if it really becomes a prob ... i dont think it is one for now
<Soe1en> I think I will send that device back
<ogra_> i dont think there ever was an image for the FHD
<ogra_> the HD is is identical to the 4.5 so there wasnt much porting involved ... the FHD has a completely different board
<Soe1en> ogra_: yeah, I see what you mean...
<Soe1en> so uh
<Soe1en> is there any chance to get a device which is not as expenesive and still available on the market?
<ogra_> i dont think there are any new phones on the parket currently
<ogra_> perhaps ebay has used ones
<ogra_> but afaik the only ubuntu device you can buy newly currently iis the M10 tablet
<Soe1en> ogra_: do you know by any chance if there are any ubuntu smartphones in the market in the near future?
<ogra_> no idea, sorry
<popey> there are phones in the bq outlet
<ogra_> oh
<popey> https://store.bq.com/es/zona-outlet
<popey> oh, out of stock now :(
<ogra_> but are they sold outside of spain ?
<popey> dunno
<popey> ask bq
<popey> :)
<ogra_> :)
<Soe1en> https://store.bq.com/en/zona-outlet
<MrChrisDruif> mcphail: official apps are overrated, is there an unofficial app to have WhatsApp working on Ubuntu Touch? =)
<Soe1en> doesnt look like, the english version has a different sortiment
<Soe1en> heh, no ubuntu phone for me!
<ogra_> MrChrisDruif, if whatsapp detects you are using an unofficial one your account will be locked down ...
<Soe1en> but thanks for your help
<ogra_> (they also hunt down the devs of alternate unapproved clients usually)
<MrChrisDruif> ogra_: that sucks
<ogra_> yes, tell them :)
<MrChrisDruif> ogra_: I'd rather have everyone I know switch to Telegram...
<ogra_> yeah
<brunch875> I've already convinced a couple of people. Although it'd be preferable to go XMPP
<MrChrisDruif> But if my account gets locked I have a legitimate reason for forcing others to Telegram or sms =D
<MrChrisDruif> brunch875: is XMPP better?
<MrChrisDruif> Which platform?
<brunch875> well, I can use it on pidgin
<brunch875> google talk supports that!
<MrChrisDruif> Used to AFAIK
<brunch875> my biggest wish is for utouch to get some xmpp going with notifications
<brunch875> then I can just convince people to talk with me via hangouts
<brunch875> since most people use android anyway, they won't even need to download anything else; because hangouts comes installed by default
<MrChrisDruif> brunch875: what about Allo? =/
<MrChrisDruif> That's why I don't trust Google anymore
<brunch875> it's the first time I hear about Allo
<MrChrisDruif> Too many failed projects that just get dumped
<brunch875> does it still use the hangouts platform?
<MrChrisDruif> It (in conjunction with Duo) will replace Hangings for consumers...
<MrChrisDruif> Not sure
<MrChrisDruif> s/Hangings/Hangouts
<brunch875> I suppose it does, since hangouts is the old google talk anyway
<brunch875> it seems like just another client built atop of it
<jgdx> la_juyis, hey, mind if we discuss bug 1419803 here? :)
<ubot5> bug 1419803 in ubuntu-download-manager "Update download would not resume after lost and regained network connection" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419803
<la_juyis> jgdx: of course not
<la_juyis> tell me :)
<jgdx> la_juyis, great, I'd really like the /var/log/system-image/client.log (use sudo to read this) before and after running $ sudo system-image-cli -g
<la_juyis> ok, let me grab them...
<jgdx> thx
<la_juyis> jgdx: what should i expect while running system-image-cli? (it's hanged - or at least no feedback)
<jgdx> la_juyis, did you pass the -g flag?
<la_juyis> yep
<jgdx> la_juyis, aah, sorry. -gv
<jgdx> (means get/download as well as being verbose about it)
<la_juyis> ah! gotchya
<la_juyis> jgdx: uploaded - it's now offering to install, should i proceed?
<jgdx> jibel, hey, do you have time to talk about bug 1618157?
<ubot5> bug 1618157 in Canonical System Image "xenial/arm64 - no system-settings/about panel" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618157
<jgdx> la_juyis, sure.
<jgdx> la_juyis, I think we'll leave bug 1419803 alone and use bug 1617290 instead.
<ubot5> bug 1419803 in ubuntu-download-manager "Update download would not resume after lost and regained network connection" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419803
<ubot5> bug 1617290 in system-image (Ubuntu) "System Image fails with “FileNotFoundError”" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617290
<jgdx> la_juyis, hm, actually, maybe we should mark the latter as duplicate of the 14… bug.
<la_juyis> jgdx: not sure if it is the exact same thing - meaning my situation was due to a network "Error" (maybe not very gracefully handled) while this other bug (16...) looks like something different
<jgdx> la_juyis, yes, makes sense. Anyway, thanks for the logs.
<la_juyis> jgdx: np, thanks for untrapping me :)
<jgdx> barry, ping
<jibel> jgdx, sure I've time
<jibel> jgdx, what do you want to know?
<jgdx> jibel, seems 21 is a bit old, does uss still crash on 24?
<jgdx> jibel, and anything in the logs or are you not able to get to them because of no adb
<jibel> jgdx, 21 is 3 days old
<jgdx> like way old
<jibel> heh
<jgdx> jibel, reason I'm pointing that out is that we had an issue with ual2/3 and uss had to be rebuilt around that time
<jibel> ah maybe
<jibel> I'll upgrade
<jgdx> i'm flashing #24 or latest right now
<jibel> I found nothing obvious in the logs
<jgdx> jibel also, maybe do a dpkg --list | grep ii | grep ubuntu-app-launch to verify only one lib version installed
<jibel> jgdx, I've  ubuntu-app-launch                                     0.9+16.04.20160825-0ubuntu1
<jibel> jgdx, is it the right version?
<jibel> and u-s-s  0.4+16.04.20160824.1-0ubuntu1
<jgdx> jibel, sorry, the lib
<jgdx> 24 is a bit old IIRC
<jibel> jgdx, the lib is the same version and it's ual3
<jgdx> jibel, good show
<jibel> jgdx, anything in this list that would affect uss and must be upgraded http://paste.ubuntu.com/23111650/ ?
<jgdx> jibel, Mirv said qtmir had to be upgraded to get unity8 to boot at all, maybe it's also affecting uss. Not sure
<Mirv> jgdx: no we couldn't run u-s-s or any other app if we didn't have the qtmir updated already
<jibel> jgdx, and how would it affect only the 'about' section?
<jgdx> jibel, I don't know yet
<jibel> jgdx, I'm flashing 25
<jibel> jgdx, I flashed 25 and still no 'about' section. When I launch it from the indicator, uss starts and stops immediately
<jgdx> i can't flash 25
<jibel> jgdx, I'll try to gather some data, testing 71 right now
<jgdx> thanks
<barry> jgdx: pong
<jgdx> barry, hey, I've been seeing a lot of FileNotFoundErrors on S-I downloads. Do you know what could be the cause?
<barry> jgdx: do you have a log capture?
<jgdx> barry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1419803/+attachment/4730763/+files/logs.tar
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419803 in ubuntu-download-manager "Update download would not resume after lost and regained network connection" [High,Triaged]
<jgdx> barry, from bug 1419803
<barry> jgdx: looking
<jgdx> barry, seems a CheckForUpdates is required to unblock it
<barry> jgdx: i think that error (in before.log) is saying that udm is reporting an error because it cannot find the file at the http: resource.  i can't think of why that would happen
<barry> jgdx: it could be anything from udm getting a 404 from the server, to something on our side
<barry> jgdx: would you have any logs of udm and/or the http traffic?
<jgdx> barry, could you ask la_juyis that? She's experienced this just this morning.
<barry> la_juyis: hi.  ^^
<tvoss> Saviq: o/
<javier4> porting wiki says totry to build recovery first. Are clockworkmode sources already included in ubuntu tree? If yes, what's the target to give to make to build a recovery? Or should I use the classic "makerecovery"?
<volga629> Hello Everyone, is ubuntu phone app is contain sip settings ?
<volga629> or where I can find information about it ?
<peat-psuwit> javier4: run "make recoveryimage" and the recovery image will be at $OUT/recovery.img
<javier4> peat-psuwit, ok, like in the pure AOSP. Thanks.
<peat-psuwit> javier4: Indeed, it is an AOSP tree. It just contains a lot less things.
<javier4> peat-psuwit, it's time to create a better wiki page. It's not possible to really understand what has to be added to ubuntu tree from your own AOSP tree to port a new device. It's not easy to understand which AOSP subdirs ubuntu needs and which not. And nobody can say if you have to make changes inside build/ or other directories. My tree is customized by mediatek, so it's surely harder to adapt, but that page really lac
<javier4> ks too many infos.
<javier4> lol. And now why recoveryimage is trying to download an initrd. Ok, I'll try when I have found some more informations.
<pawiecki> Hi, im looking into trying Ubuntu on my Nexus 4. Can you share your 'success story' and experience as a primary phone?
<learnbsd> pawiecki: i just ordered a nexus 4 because it's officially supported...i had it on a oneplus one and it worked fine with a few small problems..the biggest for me being no headphone jack
<pawiecki> learnbsd: wow, even where i live, they are pretty cheap now. I love the design, but could use some upgrades now :)
<learnbsd> pawiecki: yeah i got a refurb for 70$...not bad...
<learnbsd> if i break it oh well, it'll be a backup i put my oneplus back on android for now.  Plan on buying a new phone later this year or early next year anyway just waiting for something i like to pop up
<pawiecki> learnbsd: converting to $ i see new ones with 2y warranty for about 90-120$
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Do you by any chance know how to add translation projects to the ubuntu-rtm/15.04 series?
<sil2100> seb128: i.e. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04
<bq-user> Hello, hi, salut
<mimecar> hi bq-user
<bq-user> Sorry pour that... But, is everybody speak english ?
<bq-user> sorry for that
<mimecar> this is an english channel
<bq-user> Ok
<mimecar> there'is another channel related with ubuntu touch on spanish
<bq-user> is there french channel ?
<mimecar> I don't know
<bq-user> Oh
<bq-user> , I prefer english lol
<bq-user> I've got a question...
<bq-user> Is it possible to install Ubuntu Touch on BQ Aquaris E5 (Android) ?
<mimecar> yes
<bq-user> I did some research, but I don't success to install it
<mimecar> it looks you must use the SN
<bq-user> the SN ? What do you mean, please ?
<mcphail> bq-user: http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0
<ogra_> note that it only works for E5 HD ... not FHD, that has a differemt SoC
<bq-user> Ok
<mimecar> bq-user, http://www.mibqyyo.com/descargas/2016/07/29/firmware-ubuntu-15-04-ota-12-2/
<bq-user> thank you very much
<bq-user> thank you all
<mimecar> you should backup all your data
<bq-user> ok
<mimecar> if you  use SPFlash Tool (GUI) for firmware installation
<bq-user> Is there a recovery software ?
<bq-user> Ok
<mimecar> never select Format all option
<bq-user> SPFlash Tool...
<bq-user> Where I can find it ? On google Play ?
<mimecar> check the url mcphail posted
<bq-user> ok
<bq-user> Yes I see
<bq-user> I go read this
<bq-user> ;)
<bq-user> Thanks
<mcphail> bq-user: I would advise you to follow the steps in that guide very closely. There is a chance you can brick your phone if you do things wrong
<seb128> sil2100, no, sorry but I don't
<bq-user> ok ^^
<sil2100> seb128: sorry to disturb then, thanks :)
<seb128> no worry
<bq-user> (y)
<bq-user> @mcphail I suppose it's not possible to install ubuntu touch on Aquaris E5 LTE ?
<bq-user> message to mcphail...My phone is Aquaris E5 LTE... I suppose it's not possible to install ubuntu touch on Aquaris E5 LTE ?
<bq-user> #mcphail
<bq-user> Hi, again...
<mimecar> bq-user, warning
<mimecar> is not the same model E5 and E5 LTG
<mimecar> E5 HD (3G) use a Mediatek SOC
<mimecar> your device use a Qualcomm SOC
<mcphail> bq-user: I think that is a different device, You're probably out of luck
<bq-user_> Hi, again...
<bq-user_> ok
<bq-user_> I'm sad :(
<bq-user_> Thanks
<mcrx> hi guys! quick questionm
<mcrx> is there a way to remap caps lock to ctrl in ubuntu touch (with a bt keyboard)
<mr-woof> hi all
<mr-woof> I've just installed Ubuntu Touch on my nexus 4, are there known issues with connecting to wireless networks?
<dobey> mr-woof: what channel did you use?
<mr-woof> Stable, Dobey
<mr-woof> if I had the password showing and then click connect, it vanishes
<mr-woof> if I hide the password it'll connect
<dobey> that's weird, but maybe related to the issue that was fixed in rc-proposed and should be fixed in the next stable update as well
<mr-woof> is there a limit to the amount of characters it'll take as a password?
<mr-woof> My guest network is 22 and it works, my normal network is a lot longer and it doesnt want to know
<dobey> mr-woof: ah yes, there was an issue with long passwords (and taking more than about 25 seconds to enter the password)
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1588126
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588126 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] Adding new wifi networks (with long passwords) never connect at all in OTA-11 and OTA-12" [High,Confirmed]
<JanC> that one?  :)
<dobey> yeah
<mr-woof> ah that sounds like the one
<mr-woof> at least it's not me typing in the password incorrectly
<mr-woof> :-)
<mr-woof> daft question, how can I tell what version I'm on?
<JanC> in the system settings there is an item for info about the phone
<mr-woof> ah yeah, got it, ota-12
<mr-woof> how often do the OTA updates come out?
<JanC> 6 weeks usually, I think
<mr-woof> seems decent so far, I'm just trying to find my way round the OS at the moment
<mr-woof> any recommendations on anything I should install from the ubuntu store?
<JanC> if you don't have them yet, maybe: terminal-app, uNav, uTorch, uApp Explorer, Cloud Music, Dekko, Trolly, ...?
<JanC> and a couple of games maybe  :)
<mr-woof> got a couple of those, not trolly
<mr-woof> lets see :)
<JanC> it's to keep shopping lists on your phone
<mr-woof> ha Trolly is a good idea
<JanC> (there are more advanced apps that can do shopping lists, but I prefer Trolly because it's simple/simplistic)
<mr-woof> it looks good, I'll have to dig out my ubuntu login
<mr-woof> actually got another daft question, I take it (at the moment) there isn't any encryption on the phones?
<dobey> well the "disk" isn't encrypted, right
<mr-woof> I wonder if that's something in the pipeline?
<dobey> yes it is
<mr-woof> sounds like a plan :)
<dobey> depends on switch to snaps though i think
<mr-woof> what channel do you use?
<dobey> my nexus 4 has rc-proposed on it, but i kind of have to have it that way :)
<mr-woof> are you developing for the phone?
<dobey> yes
<mr-woof> as someone who is completely new to this OS on a phone, is it worth me going to the rc channel?
<mr-woof> or staying on stable for now?
<dobey> unless you're wanting to test new features and such, i'd suggest staying on stable
<mr-woof> suppose that makes sense :)
<mr-woof> the os looks good so far, I've heard a lot about it but not had the chance to have a play with it
<JanC> it also depends if you want to use it as your main phone or just for experimenting
<mr-woof> I'm probably going to use it just as the experimenting for now
<mr-woof> I have a nexus 5 with Android on there for my main phone at the mo
<JanC> still probably best to start with stable, I guess
<mr-woof> yeah I think I agree :@)
<mr-woof> thanks for the help guys
<javier4> why make recoveryimage tries to download ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-31
<MrChrisDruif> Probably something that could be added to the FAQ but can I sideload Android apps like WhatsApp?
<duflu> MrChrisDruif: Android apps are not supported, by any means
<duflu> Normally you wouldn't document "things that don't work and are not intended to work", but I think this might be an exception. Because using the Android device and kernel people may well think Android apps would run
<MrChrisDruif> Seeing that Android apps aren't the default on Sailfish OS but you can sideload them, I wouldn't be surprised if that question came up more frequently.
<duflu> MrChrisDruif: Yeah I'm surprised too. Although maybe it does and I don't notice the IRC/web questions more often
<duflu> I can't imagine a technical reason why someone can't some day add Android app support. It would be a significant effort though
<Mikaela> SailfishOS people are unhappy about Android support as it takes resources from native apps and it's easier to get Android than native app to store and people won't bother making native apps as they can make Android apps. No idea where SailfishOS would be if the agreement with aliendalvik wasn't done though.
<brunch875> I don't remember who told me before that the desktop yakketak comes with colorful smileys. Does it also come with easy means to type them?
<sil2100> dpm: hey!
<sil2100> dpm: we would need another package included in ubuntu-rtm/15.04 translations - sync-monitor
<sil2100> It got recently pushed to translations.launchpad.net
<dpm> sil2100, looking... I did see it when scanning for other missing translation templates after approving indicator-keyboard, but I didn't approve it as IIRC it was an old template from 2015
<sil2100> dpm: yeah, I think upstream pushed the new one yesterday IIRC
<dpm> sil2100, can you see this page? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/sync-monitor/+imports
<dpm> sil2100, it shows the 2015 upload, but not the most recent one
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> I wonder where they pushed it?
<sil2100> dpm_: so we need upstreams to push the pot files to the rtm series still, yes?
<dpm_> sil2100, it'd be good to find out if a recent package upload happened and if that package contained the .pot file
<sil2100> hm, ok so this happened so far:
<sil2100> 21:14 < bfiller> renato, sil2100 : sync-monitor should now be configured properly in lp for translations
<sil2100> 21:15 < bfiller> renato, please make sure to push the most updated .pot file to trunk directly
<sil2100> 21:15 < renato> bfiller, it is up-to-date already
<sil2100> Do we now need another package upload for sync-monitor then?
<dpm> sil2100, it seems that the upstream project has been set up for translations, but probably the source package has not been set up for creating a .pot package on upload?
<jgdx> mardy, ping
<jgdx> zsombi, hey, after upgrading to yakkety, I'm having issues running apps locally. It used to work just fine on xenial. Have you experienced that?
<jgdx> the bt says libubuntutoolkit is involved
<zsombi> jgdx: afaik the yakkety is in pretty bad shape, we don't have stable version on 5.6 yet
<jgdx> zsombi, okay, will look at downgrading
<jgdx> or just buy a new laptop
<mardy> jgdx: hi!
<jgdx> mardy, hey, I'm debugging a crash in system settings, specifically in the About page. We load a plugin using pluginManager.getByName("foo") and then create a pagecomponent. This works fine once, but subsequent attempts will often lead to a crash.
<jgdx> mardy, you're the author of that from what I can gather. Do you have any thoughts?
<mardy> jgdx: I seem to remember that once kenvandine fixed a similar issue with a change which was apparently unrelated... let me see if I can find it
<mardy> jgdx: it was some weird thing in QML
<jgdx> mardy, this is also a qml runtime segfault
 * kenvandine has a vague memory of this
<jgdx> there are some qobject destruction via delete, that's the leading theory right now.
<jgdx> (in the plugin manager)
<kenvandine> jgdx, is this happening on vivid?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> so we can't blame the new qt :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, i think this is very old
<kenvandine> jgdx, a crash in the about panel?
<kenvandine> i haven't seen it crash
<jgdx> kenvandine, bug 1617217
<ubot5> bug 1617217 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System settings app crashes when doing the second checking for updates" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617217
<jgdx> kenvandine, the last comment is important
<mardy> jgdx, kenvandine: could it have been rev 1521?
<mardy> I remember that it was an apparent meaningless change, but it was actually fixing a crash
<jgdx> on mako, a slower device than turbo, on which the bug can be reproduced reliably, it doesn't crash, but rather the pageComponent comes back falsy.
<jgdx> mardy, let me try it
<jgdx> mardy, lol, fixes it.
<kenvandine> wow
<kenvandine> mardy, good memory!
<jgdx> jackprot
<kenvandine> mardy remembers what i do better than i do :)
<kenvandine> i vaguely remember fumbling around with this and being shocked at the fix
<mardy> jgdx: now your task is to understand why that fixes it and document it ,-)
<kenvandine> that's the challenge
<jgdx> kenvandine, heeeey r1521 has to be amended
<kenvandine> :)
<mardy> kenvandine: it's surprising how you came up with this fix in the first place, it's certainly not something which would have ever crossed my mind :-)
<jgdx> mardy, thanks btw
<mardy> jgdx: yw :-)
<kenvandine> my only thought is the qml runtime treated upPlugin or updatePage as a global or some nonsense
<kenvandine> that was my theory at the time... but i had trouble believing that was actually the case
<kenvandine> jgdx, it might be interesting to try only half the fix
<kenvandine> like rename the page variable but not the plugin
<kenvandine> and also try renaming the plugin variable and not the apge
<kenvandine> page
<kenvandine> narrow down the fix
<jgdx> kenvandine, narrows it down to “plugin”'s absence leads to a crash
<kenvandine> ok, so i guess upPlugin has some crazy scope
<kenvandine> using that in multiple panels
<kenvandine> i wonder if that's actually a qt bug
<jgdx> mardy, kenvandine: an alternative fix is just keeping upPlugin in scope by assigning it to some element in the About page.
<jgdx> so I think since pageComponent is the only thing we hold a reference to, some other things get collected by the engine, but not if we hold a ref to upPlugin
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I am going to submit a branch to hide the character count option, its way complicated
<bfiller> pmcgowan, ack
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I will write up the design fwiw since now we understand it
<rvr> popey: What's the url of your click backup site?
<jgdx> rvr, it died/was moved (partially iirc) here: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/
<rvr> jgdx: Thanks!
<rvr> dpm: Hi. Did sil2100 ask you to add sync-monitor to ubuntu-rtm/15.04 series?
<rvr> dpm: sil2100: Just read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1617916
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1617916 in sync-monitor "Snyc-Monitor doesn't use translations in OTA-12" [Undecided,In progress]
<sil2100> rvr: yes, I asked, but it seems we need something done by the sync-monitor upstream still
<sil2100> renatu: ping
<sil2100> renatu: is sync-monitor correctly configured to build the pot files and export them to launchpad?
<renatu> sil2100, just fixed that: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870
<sil2100> renatu: excellent
<sil2100> rvr: ^
<sil2100> rvr: could we put that on the priority list?
<sil2100> renatu: are all those fixes in the silo for OTA-13? I see one bug report not being targetted for any release?
<renatu> let me re-check
<sil2100> renatu: since we need to get this pot fix ASAP
<renatu> they should
<sil2100> So that people still have time to translate before we get our final images built
<renatu> sil2100, if you prefer I can create a new silo only for that
<renatu> kenvandine, could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/fix-pot-build/+merge/304510
<kenvandine> renatu, done
<renatu> sil2100, I could push it direct to the trunk. Since this no need test
<rvr> sil2100: Let me see
<rvr> sil2100: To me it is ok
<sil2100> renatu: I'll let rvr decide what he thinks, but I would personally like to fast-track the pot change ASAP, but if the other changes look fine then we could leave it as is and just ask QA to prioritize it a bit
<renatu> kenvandine, could you top approval that :D
<kenvandine> renatu, done
<renatu> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<rvr> sil2100: "#1617916 Snyc-Monitor doesn't use translations in OTA-12" is on the regression list, so it's ok to do that silo
<renatu> rvr, do you see any problem of pushing it to trunk without silo. Only for this mr?
<renatu> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/fix-pot-build/+merge/304510
<rvr> renatu: I prefer to go through silos
<renatu> ok
<rvr> We are not in panic mode to commit to trunk :)
<rvr> Let's follow the rules as usual
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-01
<hasan> Hi
<hasan> I need your help!!
<hasan> My E45 touch working wrong!!
<learnbsd> hasan: ?  going to need more than 'working wrong'
<hasan> I try reset my phone but in the wizard after reset when I click Next, the page back to older page!!
<hasan> When I want moving app scope, apps that I won't touched has been opened!
<Yinlux> Hi folks!
<Yinlux> anyone here to help me with a bluetth prob
<Yinlux> ?
<Yinlux> Any bluetooth specialist here?
<jgdx> Yinlux, you want to talk to koza, but not sure when he's online
<Vincent_Chang> Hello there, I am new to this channel. I would like to ask if ubuntu phone can be used as TV platform ?
<Yinlux> ok thx jgdx!
<jgdx> Vincent_Chang, http://www.mythbuntu.org/ maybe? Idk
<mcphail> Vincent_Chang: no, it can't. (At least, not in a way you'd be happy.)
<Vincent_Chang> I am wondering if it supports IR or dpad interface.
<Vincent_Chang> From the ubuntu official website, it supprots bluetooth hid devices like keyboard or month. So I resume it should be easy to support IR as well.
<saidinesh5> Vincent_Chang: why not just use openelec, it supports both IR and dpad interfaces afaik
<saidinesh5> guys , the phablet repos are still/again down. they were up for a brief while yesterday but went down again...
<mcphail> Vincent_Chang: regardless of interface, Ubuntu Touch is not going to deliver much content for a TV service
<Vincent_Chang> When you say interfaces, is it something related to DVB/ATSC/ISDB/DTMB ?
<Vincent_Chang> openlec looks great
<popey> Hm. My pro 5 is in a unity8 crash loop. Anyone else seen this with yesterdays rc-proposed OTA?
<popey> unity8-dash seems to be constantly crashing
<jgdx> popey, what rev is that?
<Vincent_Chang> does it support TV framewoek Aka Android TV Input Manager
<jgdx> popey, turbo was fine for me on 171, haven't tested 172
<popey> jgdx: hard to say, I can barely get into it
<popey> as soon as it starts, unity dies and apport eats the phone alive
<popey> version version: 170
<popey> think I might ubuntu-device-flash it
<mcphail> popey: I updated my e4.5 last night. Got a black screen after update but all working after long press of power button
<brunch875> mcphail: on rc-proposed?
<popey> reboot isn't fixing this
<brunch875> I have a krillin on proposed and it hasn't happened to me
<mcphail> brunch875: yes
<mcphail> popey: I haven't applied the update which was offered this morning
<brunch875> I did experience a long wait on BQ logo
<brunch875> which was about 1 minute. But then it rebooted itself
<popey> adb reboot recover 'fixed' it
<popey> and applied 171
<divis1969> Hi, can someone clarify whether ubuntu touch can be ported as an ARM 64bit ?
<lotuspsychje> divis1969: perhaps look at the porting guide, or the XDA forums?
<mcphail> divis1969: I'm not sure any 64 bit ports are working yet. I think the tablet (which is a 32 bit device) runs a 32 bit image, but this might have changed
<mcphail> *64 bit device
<popey> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.10.100-user-01771-g301b04f #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Aug 24 03:30:19 UTC 2016 aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<popey> thats from a meizu pro 5 - a 64-bit kernel
<mcphail> nice
<mcphail> popey: is the tablet 64bit?
<divis1969> what about executables in /system/bin? are those also aarch64?
<popey> bq m10 is a 64-bit kernel too
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/system/bin$ file wpa_supplicant
<popey> wpa_supplicant: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, ARM aarch64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<popey> ^ pro 5
<mcphail> Cool. I vaguely remember the tablet running as 32 bit at the start, but I might be mistaken
<popey> i think we knew it was 64bit, but we didnt have a 64-bit image for it initially
<popey> john-mcaleely knows more
<divis1969> where is this device repository can be found?
<lotuspsychje> divis1969: perhaps you should start with naming your device/type you want a port for?
<divis1969> meizu m2 mini
<popey> https://github.com/meizuosc/m576
<popey> is that what you're after?
 * lotuspsychje is curious about the OTA13
<divis1969> that is the kernel only. I'm talking about something like device/meizu/pro5 where all that android staff (make files) for this device is located typically
<popey> hm, I am sorry, i don't know where that lives
<popey> john-mcaleely: may know
<ogra_> i dont think these are available at all given they are under locked down licensing
<divis1969> Is it possible that the kernel and some binaries from OEM are 64bit but ubuntu files (from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/) are 32bit ?
<divis1969> popey: could you please check for some other file (perhaps from /usr/bin) since wpa_supplicant seem built by android build system and can be provided by OEM?
<popey> divis1969: sure, name any file
<divis1969> I'm new to this ubuntu poring and do not know which files are in that xxx-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<popey> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root    116476 Nov  9  2015 zipinfo
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/usr/bin$ file zipinfo
<popey> zipinfo: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, EABI5 version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=49dda1dc48f844e515eca477d300f9dda6336bf1, stripped
<popey> so looks like 32-bit userspace
<popey> \o/ confirmed bug 1611349
<ubot5> bug 1611349 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Only 2GB video file is recorded" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611349
<popey> bfiller: ^ one for you I guess :)
<lotuspsychje> http://forum.xda-developers.com/ubuntu-touch
<divis1969> popey: thanks a lot!
<popey> divis1969: no problem
<divis1969> popey: one more question. could you please check /system/bin for linkers? are there 2 (32 and 64)? I suppose those should be named linker32 and linker64 and perhaps a link linker to one of them
<ogra_> popey, that will be hard to fix unless we change to not use vfat on the SD ;)
<ogra_> (your camera bug)
<popey> ogra_: why do you mention vfat?
<popey> (read my comment)
<popey> divis1969: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/system/bin$ file linker
<popey> linker: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, ARM, EABI5 version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/system/bin$ file linker64
<popey> linker64: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, ARM aarch64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, not stripped
<ogra_> popey, because the camera is allowed to write to the SD ... vfat has a 2G limit ...  32bit-systems use signed ints as position-parameters in fseek() ... on 32-bit architecture, that would yield a max filesize of 2^31 = 2GB
<divis1969> popey: thanks a lot!
<ogra_> popey, well, if the fs was patched to use  fseek64() then you'd have 4GB ;)
<popey> ogra_: i can write 4GB to it, see my comment
<ogra_> and you can then read all 4GB ?
<popey> Well, it doesn't stop writing at 2GB, like the camera does
<john-mcaleely> did you get all the questions answered popey divis1969 ?
<dobey> mardy: hey, any idea why marcustomlinson would be getting a "blank ubuntu one window" when trying to add an account under unity8-desktop-session-mir?
<kenvandine> seb128, could you give me a packaging review?
<seb128> kenvandine, url?
<kenvandine> seb128, libphonenumber in silo 7, it's a merge from debian to fix ftbfs and some changes to make it easier to MIR
<kenvandine> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774
<seb128> kenvandine, k, let me have a look
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i dropped the -java package
<seb128> urg
<seb128> not a small diff
<kenvandine> and most of the java related build deps
<kenvandine> i know
<kenvandine> that's why i really wanted someone else to review it for me :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> going to take me a bit longer than glancing
<kenvandine> but... before it build depend for maven stuff and tomcat7
<seb128> I'm going back to you in a bit
<kenvandine> we would not want to move tomcat to main
<kenvandine> seb128, understood, didn't expect quick :)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: http://i.imgur.com/VB5qMOm.jpg
<kenvandine> it still needs java at build time, but what's in main in fine
<seb128> kenvandine, it's going to be this afternoon don't worry, it's just not a trivial on the side one so I finish what I'm doing and do that next
<matv1> Ping KyleN
<kyleN> hi matv1
<matv1> kyleN hi iirc you are the man to see about scopes right
<kyleN> matv1, good starting place :)
<matv1> kyleN cool just a quick question. I saw that the swipe up functionality to activivate / deactivate scopes dont work in desktop mode
<matv1> I coulndt really find a bug for that. I will report one. BUt if scopes will be redisigned in such a way that this becomes irrelevany I wont bother
<matv1> kyleN your thoughts?
<kyleN> matv1, are you referring to the case where you plug in a monitor and keyboard?
<matv1> kyleN yes
<kyleN> matv1 and are you referring to access the "Manage" page in which you can see all scopes and favorite or unfavorite them?
<kyleN> accessING
<dobey> accessING sounds like a trademarked banking feature ;)
<matv1> kyleN correct: there is for some reason no way to grab and drag that little hint thing at the bottom up using a mouse
<kyleN> matv1, good question. I need to defer here to someone with better insight into how one manages scopes in dekstop mode.
<kyleN> hang on
<matv1> dobey haha well it doesnt matter anyway. I wont do any online banking on my phone untill ogra_ says its okay
<matv1> kyleN allright
<kyleN> matv1, have you tried tapping the arrow instead of swiping it?
<matv1> kyleN I am not sure. Should that work?
<kyleN> matv1: i was told it should :)
<matv1> i am not current behind a ut system
<matv1> aha I will check later on
<matv1> not very discoverable though :)
<kyleN> matv1, it should react to mouse clicks AND to click and drag if your click and drag is done precisely
<matv1> click and drag definitely doesnt
<marcustomlinson> click and drag doesn't work no
<marcustomlinson> touch drag
<marcustomlinson> and mouse click
<kyleN> ah, thanks marcustomlinson
<matv1> right thanks both thats cleared up then
<dobey> well that is confusing
<matv1> dobey yes agreed but obviuously a design choice
<dobey> i don't care who chose it :)
<marcustomlinson> agreed, you click and drag to change scopes, but can't with the manage dash arrow
<dobey> the point is that it's an inconsistency and is confusing; doesn't matter if it's a "design choice" or not. design do make mistakes :)
<mardy> dobey, marcustomlinson: I wonder if it could be the same as bug 1618983, it was just filed today
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1618983 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618983). The error has been logged
<mardy> dobey, marcustomlinson: looks like it's loading the XCB plugin for some reason
<dobey> mardy: ah, sounds like that would do it. wonder why that's happening
<mardy> marcustomlinson: can you get the logs with OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999 online-accounts-service?
<matv1> marcustomlinson kyleN but i will not be filing a bug then to add click and drag functionality. Unless you thinks it has merrit
<kyleN> matv1, cool. it does not seem necessary at this point
<dobey> mardy: i guess if both QPAs are installed, the X one is getting preferred for some reason?
<matv1> kyleN ok thanks for your time
<kyleN> you too!
<mardy> dobey: the weird thing is that marcustomlinson said that facebook works
<mardy> so it might be another issue
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I'm still getting used to working in the unity8 session
<marcustomlinson> re: getting logs
<dobey> marcustomlinson: "screen $shell" is your friend when it comes to terminal in unity8
<mardy> marcustomlinson: are you running it on bare metal, or did you succeed running it in virtualbox?
<marcustomlinson> not vm
<yahn> Is it possible to have GTK/QT theme support when an application is running using XMir?
<marcustomlinson> dobey: "screen $shell"?
<dobey> marcustomlinson: well, assuming the screen isn't a child of terminal app itself i guess. because switching apps under unity8 pauses the background apps and their children
<dobey> marcustomlinson: ie if you run what mardy told you in terminal app, and then switch windows, it will be paused
<marcustomlinson> I can't even install the terminal app :D
<marcustomlinson> no U1 account
<dobey> oh i guess there isn't a deb for it in the archive either, like some of the other apps have
<dobey> meh :)
<divis1969> john-mcaleely: well, that's enough for me to start. I've found that there the default 4.4.2 manifest branch (checked out by phablet-dev-bootstrap) does not have arm64 support, but I've found phablet-5.1.1_r36 and is trying to sync it at the moment
<john-mcaleely> divis1969, awesome. When you have more questions, ondra will be a good place to ping. He's probably still afk this week though
<divis1969> ok, thanks
<marcustomlinson> mardy: https://pastebin.canonical.com/164515/
<marcustomlinson> mardy: my ~/.local/share/accounts/qml-plugins/ folder is empty, is that bad?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: line 50 of that log: file:///home/marcustomlinson/.local/share/accounts/qml-plugins/ubuntuone/Main.qml: File not found
<mardy> marcustomlinson: no, it just means that you have not any plugins installed from click packages
<mardy> marcustomlinson, dobey: the error is in the last line of the logs
 * mardy check what that file says...
<mardy> marcustomlinson: can you edit /usr/share/accounts/qml-plugins/ubuntuone/Main.qml and print the Loader's "status" as it changes?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: also try commenting out line 45, it looks suspicious
<mardy> (the sourceComponent one)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: you're gonna have to help me with what you mean by print the Loader's "status" as it changes
<mardy> marcustomlinson: add a line inside the Loader: onStatusChanged: console.log("loader status changed to " + status)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: did what you said. log is exactly the same: https://pastebin.canonical.com/164524/
<mardy> marcustomlinson: is it Qt 5.6 or 5.5?
<dobey> oh yeah, maybe you need to dist-upgrade
<mardy> dobey: the last line of marcustomlinson's logs doesn't appear on the phone
<mardy> dobey: I suspect that that property binding happens to work in qt 5.5, but broke with 5.6
<dobey> mardy: weren't you trying to land 5.6 to vivid too?
<dobey> err, no not you
<dobey> i think mirv was trying to land that to vivid too
<mardy> dobey: indeed it's a bit surprising that it works at all... it requires the loader to have completed before the binding has evaluated, which is not a given
<dobey> Mirv: ^^ do you have a vivid 5.6 silo?
<mardy> dobey: unless marcustomlinson is already running yakkety, which AFAIK has qt 5.6 already
<dobey> mardy: xenial-overlay has 5.6 too
<mardy> dobey: right, so I suspect that it works on the phones because there we have 5.5, but it doesnt't work with 5.6
 * mardy just guessing
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I'm on Xenial + overlay
<marcustomlinson> mardy: by the way, what's the easiest way to get my qt version?
<marcustomlinson> usually do qmake -v, but don't have qmake installed
<dobey> dpkg -l|grep qt5
<dobey> i guess libqt5core5 or whatever is probably the most accurate one to look at
<marcustomlinson> mardy, dobey: yeah 5.6
<mardy> marcustomlinson: try changing line 26 to   contentHeight: (editPageLoader.status == Loader.Ready ? editPageLoader.item.height : 0) + keyboardSize
<mardy> marcustomlinson: or maybe just   contentHeight: (editPageLoader.item ? editPageLoader.item.height : 0) + keyboardSize
<marcustomlinson> mardy: after that change: https://pastebin.canonical.com/164526/
<marcustomlinson> still blank
<dobey> marcustomlinson: change that ": 0" to ": units.gu(60)" and see what happens
<sil2100> dpm: hey!
<dpm> o/
<marcustomlinson> dobey: no difference
<marcustomlinson> mardy: here's how to easily test this. Run normal unity7 desktop on Xenial+overlay. run "start smart-scopes-proxy", then "unity8-dash --mousetouch"
<sil2100> dpm: we released a new sync-monitor that hopefully now installs the .mo files as required, I think upstreams have done everything that needed - could you check if the sync-monitor template is there?
<dpm> sil2100, let me have a look
<dobey> oh, lots of failed to build in the 5.6 backport silo
<sil2100> dpm: thanks, I don't have much experience in how LP translations work, so I just trust upstreams here
<dpm> sil2100, still no joy: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/sync-monitor/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<dobey> so not easy to throw it on a phone and test yet :-/
<sil2100> dpm: do you know what could be missing?
<sil2100> dpm: we just pushed the sync-monitor package to the overlay with the .mo files installed
<sil2100> I guess the LP trunk is also configured properly to export translations
<sil2100> renatu, bfiller: ^
<dpm> sil2100, it's not about the .mo files
<dpm> sil2100, the package needs to create a .pot file when it's being built
<dpm> that's what LP imports
<sil2100> dpm: I think it was doing it already
<dpm> sil2100, ah, wait a second... I think LP is showing an outdated date
<sil2100> Building sync-monitor.pot... <- it builds it during build time, not sure what more is needed
<dpm> sil2100, I got confused by LP showing an upload of 2015 there (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/sync-monitor/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot), but looking at the .pot file itself, it seems it's up-to-date
<dpm> I'll just approve the template
<sil2100> Ah :)
<sil2100> dpm: thanks!
<sil2100> renatu, bfiller: unping
<dpm> sil2100, I'll wait until it's imported to double-check. It will still take a few minutes
<mterry> kenvandine: just fyi, I put USS default-wallpaper and fix-highlight-color in a u8 silo we have going.  Nothing needed from you, just saying
<kenvandine> mterry, cool, jgdx ^^ fyi
<seb128> kenvandine, the libphonenumber update looks fine to me
<kenvandine> seb128, excellent!
<kenvandine> we have nothing that depends on that java package, we had just inherited it from debian
<seb128> kenvandine, right, I had a look to that as well ;-)
<Mirv> dobey: mardy: there is a vivid Qt 5.6 silo but it's unmaintained. it was only used to test 5.6 when xenial didn't yet boot on the phones. there's no plan of landing Qt 5.6 to vivid OTAs, the path of stable OTAs is (eventually) vivid+Qt5.4 -> xenial+Qt5.6
<Mirv> dobey: mardy: if you hit any QDBus related issues still with 5.6 thanks to it being threaded now, you may be interested in how boiko fixed telepathy-qt http://launchpadlibrarian.net/280893997/telepathy-qt_0.9.6.1-6ubuntu1_0.9.6.1-7ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Mirv> and with that, good night
<boiko> Mirv: it seems we still have more things to fix related to that, but that's the most common issue
<timppa> Hello!
<timppa> I've tried to ask at ubuntu-1 channel for help on Unity8 + Ubuntu1 account on laptop (16.10)... Anyone have ideas how can I add the account?
<dobey> timppa: under unity8 it should just work. what problem are you having?
<Flohack> Good Eve!
<Flohack> I am porting for a new device. Unfortunately boot.img is too big. Somehow kernel got fatter than in CM build
<Flohack> What can I disable in the kernel config that wont hurt too much
<Flohack> And why do we need SELinux in?
<dobey> Flohack: android bits need it i think.
<Flohack> Hmm
<Flohack> I need to shrink the kernel for about 790k
<Flohack> This is a lot I think
<popey> are wierd filesystems compiled in?
<Flohack> I compared with CM build from which I am porting. It has the same fs configs and is smaller. So it must come either from kernel options or from a static driver but I dont see that
<Michal_> Hello,  i want asi , aby body use meizu MX4?
<Michal_> I want ask you, if anybody use mx4?
<Flohack> Next question, did anyone ever have issues with that: /libnativehelper_intermediates/export_includes it says cannot find rule to make that target
<Michal_> I thinking,  that i will buy it,  i want listen experience
<Michal_> I use nexus 4 niw
<Michal_> Now
<Michal_> Nexus 4 vs mx4 ?
<Flohack> Be patient. IRC is not so hot people are looking from time to time
<Michal_> I am sorry, that i worry, but seller of mx4 don't want wait too long.
<Michal_> Hello use sombidy mx4? I want know experience, bcs i want buy it.
<Michal_> Hello use anybody mx4? Is it good phone with ut?
<pmcgowan_> Michal_, the MX4 works fine it is one of the supported commercial phones
<Michal_> I know, i use nexus 4, but still there some bugs, like overhiting, or browser hang up etc. I want know if mx4 is better
<Michal_> Mean if mx4 is better ten nexus.
<pmcgowan> mx4 has a bigger, nicer screen, faster processor, does 4G, but they are both fine imo
<Michal_> I am sorry, what does fine imo mean?
<ogra_> "imo" = in my opinion
<Michal_> I see
 * ogra_ wasnt a big fan of the mx4 ... the edge of the case goes slightly above the edge of the screen and is very sharp ... since all in ubuntu works with swipe gestures it isnt really pleasant to swipe on the screen edge 
<pmcgowan> Michal_, I used the nexus4 for a long time too
<pmcgowan> ogra_, that is true, the one thing I dont like
<ogra_> i *love* the MXpro5 though
<Michal_> So is it fully usefully for normal work? What about scroll in web briwser, hang up sometimes?
<ogra_> the MX4 had two really awesome parts ... the audio chip is the best i have seen in a phone yet ... and the camera was actually better than the one in the mx5
<Michal_>  I listen that pro 5 is best, but for me is too expensive
<Michal_> That is why iam think about mx4
<ogra_> well, try to get your hands on one and try the screen edge thing ... if you can live with that, take it ...
<ogra_> not sure for how much longer the nexus will actually get official support ... it starts to show its age
<Flohack> Another issue I have, compat-wireless is not fitting well into my tree. It ignores somehow the setup for arch and cross-compile
<Flohack> Its in CM tree, where it works perfectly
<Michal_> OK,  many thanks for informations. I will thinkin during night
<dobey> hmm, well the scrolling in the browser hanging up sometimes is not entirely a hardware issue i don't think
<dobey> or limited to the browser
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-02
* racism changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Welcome to the official IRC channel of the Ku Klux Klan | /msg alis list * -min 200 -mode -t   and you get a list of large channels on which any user can change /topic!
<racism> Mister_Q: hello
<racism> Observe the /topic
<racism> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<OerHeks> ogra, plz reverse the topic, i have no example
<racism> OerHeks: lol
<racism> scroll up
<OerHeks> we'll deal with you later, racism
<racism> to whenever it was last changes ir u joined
<duflu> It was...
<duflu> https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10
<duflu> Oops
<duflu> Hmm
<pitti> ogra: oh dear, danke
* Mister_Q changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-12 released!
<OerHeks> ty
<pitti> OerHeks: not just kick, please ban
<pitti> sorry, ogra ^
<pitti> he was already here yesterday
<Mister_Q> morning ogra o/
<ogra> pitti, i banned first
<pitti> ogra: please kickban him from #u-devel too
<ogra> i cant
<ogra> not an op there
<pitti> oh, too bad; so needs cjwatson or Unit193
<pitti> all the other folks in !ops have left long ago :(
<duflu> Does kick/ban work by user ID or IP too?
<ogra> well, freenode staff can do it too
<pitti> ok, let's just stay quiet then to not feed him further
<duflu> Aaaaand morning pitti, ogra, Europe
<pitti> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> pitti: Good, you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<krowv> Just posted to the mailing list, pasting link here in case anyone has ideas:  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg22174.html
<learnbsd> krowv: well so you're in the bootloader...fastboot over the recovery, system image, boot.img, and etc you want to try
<krowv> learnbsd: none of the fastboot commands seem to “see” anything
<learnbsd> hmm
<learnbsd> check heimdall?
<learnbsd> yeah that'd be it...most samsungs use heimdall (oss odin) instead of fastboot
<krowv> how to I check heimdall?
<learnbsd> you can flash partitions separately, change the pit, backup, etc from there
<learnbsd> uhm install it (it's in the aur for arch idk about other distrobutions)
<krowv> ok, looks like a different toolset.  heimdall-flash?
<learnbsd> and click check device.
<learnbsd> yeah there's a gui one too again its in the aur
<krowv> yeah, looks like ubuntu 16.04 has a gui frontend as well
<learnbsd> there you go :)
<learnbsd> ought to get you started at least..i'm off to bed it's 2am.
<learnbsd> good luck
<krowv> ok, gives me a new direction to look
<krowv> thanks
<racism> ogra: lol
<racism> i'm back
* racism changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Welcome to the official IRC channel of the Ku Klux Klan | /msg alis list * -min 200 -mode -t   and you get a list of large channels on which any user can change /topic!
<duflu> pitty: ^
<duflu> pitti: ^^
<OerHeks> He must be so lonely.
<pitti> ogra: kickban and +t ?
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-12 released!
<popey> thanks k1l
<learnbsd> hi popey
<popey> hello learnbsd
<learnbsd> did you ever get the 64gb meizu pro 5 android working?
<learnbsd> i wouldn't get lte on it here in the usa but still considering getting one
<learnbsd> bought a nexus 5 and 4 (oddly enough they're the same damn price somehow) for now anyway not in a hurry ...but it still looks nice
<popey> not me personally, I don't own one
<popey> learnbsd: https://plus.google.com/u/0/103449842981186239877/posts/RBDbK82Lt83
<learnbsd> yeah thought he said in unplugged wasn't sure if it'd work on the 64gb one...but said it should
<learnbsd> 'll try on my nexus 4 and 5 when they get here and keep my oneplus on CM for now as my main phone
<learnbsd> depending how that gous i'll buy one of the pro 5's and find out.  Thanks
<ondra> divis1969 john-mcaleely no back online, only had yesterday off
<robinhero> Hi! My ssh connections disconnect if I change from terminal to an other running app. Is there a way to change this behaviour?
<duflu> Hmm, I recall other people mentioning that bug. I think it's due to the phone SIGSTOP'ing background apps. Don't remember if there was a solution
<popey> robinhero: duflu you can install tweak tool from the open store (open.uappexplorer.com) which lets you set the flag on apps to not die, works perfectly
<duflu> popey: Cool, but I wonder why U8 (and U7 for some things) need tweak tools. Seems like it's always something that should be a standard setting
<popey> ask tvoss :)
<duflu> Same issue with discoverability of apps actually in Unity 7. We're not doing enough to sell the idea of the platform to the user without them being committed already to wanting to hack things
<mcphail> It would be interesting to see a build for the phone without the SIGSTOPs. I wonder if it would be more or less usable?
<duflu> mcphail: I wouldn't encourage it. With enough concerns about performance we don't want to do something that definitely hurts performance
<duflu> and battery
<mcphail> duflu: I still get a day's worth of battery if I leave an app running in the background. OK, 1 day is less than 5, but I'd rather have 1 day of function than 5 days of nothing
<duflu> I mean I support users being allowed to do whatever they want. But power savings should be enabled by default for a phone
<mcphail> duflu: to such extremes?
<duflu> Yes, I think it's reasonable. Not extreme
<mcphail> duflu: Well, the chosen balance bemuses me and many others. The lack of background app support is a major issue
<mcphail> Most people are used to charging their phones daily, these days
<duflu> mcphail: Oh yes in that way I agree it's extreme to not give the user the option. Not extreme to default to power saving
<mcphail> duflu: well, all the user sees is the default experience is broken
<duflu> Incidentally, I use ssh on chromebooks and it always survives the chromebook being asleep. It should be possible to avoid disconnect
<ogra> robinhero, fg ssh
<ogra> it doesnt get killed
<ogra> it gets put into bg
<ogra> so just a simple fg shoujld get you the session back
<duflu> ogra: We're talking about blocking SIGSTOP I think
<ogra> well, he was asking about his ssh connection :)
<ogra> it keeps running but gets backgrounded
<duflu> ogra: I believe the SIGSTOP applies to the whole process group. Backgrounding is not a workaround. But ssh should be able to survive being frozen. So we shouldn't need to stop using SIGSTOP
<ogra> i didnt say its a workaround, i say that is what happens :)
<ogra> if you bring the terminal into focus and run a new ssh each time you end up with a ton of backgrounded ssh's
<ogra> if the terminal gets unfocused it calls "bg $whatever_process_is_running"
<ogra> i'm not saying we shouldnt exclude the terminal by default from suspending (which is a trivialö addition to a gsettings key btw)
<ogra> gsettings get com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids
<ogra> just add 'com.ubuntu.terminal' to the list using gsettings set ... and it wont get suspended when unfocused
<popey> jgdx: my pro 5 is running 171 according to system-image-cli, but system settings has an update for 170 in the list, and refuses to install it (unsurprisingly).
<popey> jgdx: wondering how my phone could have got in this mess?
<popey> system-image-cli -n, says I'm "already up to date"
<popey> I assume 171 is the latest for the pro 5 in rc-proposed
 * ogra is on 171
<jgdx> i think we're at 172, but yes, it's weird
 * popey reboots
<jgdx> bbbbbut
<popey> I had a boot loop yesterday, restarted and 171 magically appeared
<popey> well, unity8 crash loop, not a boot loop
<jgdx> popey, you could ship me your update .db
<popey> okay
<popey> where is that?
<jgdx> popey, .local/share/ubuntu-system-settings/updatestore.db
<popey> is it okay to share publicly?
<jgdx> also, if visiting the updates panel doesn't take care of marking 170 as installed, please send me .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log as well
<jgdx> popey, i'd rather you not
<popey> ok
<popey> jgdx: sent
<jgdx> popey, thanks!
<jgdx> popey, looks nominal, let me know what happens after the reboot. Thank you
<duflu> popey: :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1578469
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1578469 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Crashes in unity8 cause infinite restarts and/or a permanently black screen" [Medium,Triaged]
<popey> jgdx: http://imgur.com/a/GN38w still offering me 170
<jgdx> popey, could you go to About -> Check for updates?
<popey> same
<jgdx> popey, could you file a bug?
<popey> sure thing
<Saviq> mardy, hey, when trying to add a U1 account on my laptop (xenial+overlay) I'm getting a header "Ubuntu One" and blank below, that known?
<Saviq> confirmed on u7 and u8
<jgdx> popey, so weird though, how did you apply 171?
<jgdx> popey, and you can just nuke your updatedb if you want that thing gone
<popey> jgdx: i applied 171 just via u-s-s
<jgdx> popey, okay
<popey> nuked the db
<popey> it now says "up to date"
<jgdx> popey, has your upgrades the last two weeks been linear? You've gone from 168, 169, …, 171?
<popey> jgdx: i may have skipped one of two, but I didnt go backwards
<popey> s/of/or/
<jgdx> popey, okay, thank yo
<jgdx> y
<Elleo> popey: https://asteroidos.org/ <-- libhybris based OS on smartwatches. Would it be wrong to grab one and make an ubuntu watch...
<popey> Elleo: wow
<Elleo> popey: I know it'd be a waste of time and money, but I'm super tempted :P
<popey> haha :)
<popey> problem is I like the pebble so much that any other device (with poor battery life) will be a step down
<popey> even if you can run "top" on it :)
<jgdx> popey, did you intentionally mark bug 1619605 as private? I can't access it
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1619605 could not be found
<popey> jgdx: oh, sorry
<popey> just subscribed you, so you should see it now?
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I'd kind of like something with a heartrate monitor though; but might just wait for the new pebbles assuming they'll still be rockwork compatible
<popey> they should be
<Elleo> good
<popey> I backed the new pebble on kickstater
<mardy> Saviq: hi! yes, but I'm not sure if there's a bug already
 * mardy looks
<jgdx> popey, thanks
<mardy> Saviq: no bug yet; if other plugins work, I would tend to blame ubuntuone-credentials
<Saviq> mardy, ack
<linmob> popey: Which Pebble do you have right now (if any, but iirc you've got one)?
<brunch875> what the hell
 * linmob updated his Pebble Time Steel yesterday using Rockwork. Worked flawlessly.
<brunch875> I had no idea what pebble was so I just launched google and started typing "kickstarter"
<brunch875> it autocompleted with pebble
 * brunch875 is scared
<popey> linmob: PT
<linmob> popey: Nice. How do you like the new 4.0 software?
<popey> dunno, mine is broken
<linmob> popey: That is sad.
<popey> yeah
<popey> cover came off
<popey> need to stick it back on, but I have no padding to do that
<linmob> ouch.
<linmob> Where to help with translations, btw?
<popey> translations of?
<linmob> Well, the new parts in rc.proposed that still need a translation to German :)
<linmob> (In a recent Landing Team post on the ubuntu-phone team ML it was mentioned that translations needed review. I am a lousy programmer, but working as an editor and being an avid user of ubuntu phone I felt that might be able to contribute.)
<popey> Ah excellent.
<popey> dpm: is your translation page still working?
<popey> dpm: or do we need to move it somewhere else? (Happy to take a look)
<dpm> popey, I've not looked at it in a while, let me check
<autra> hi :-) Can someone help me diagnose what's wrong with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1610650 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1610650 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "can't sync sources" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<autra> more generally, I can't clone anything from https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com...
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, any idea
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, autra, I suspect the server is just dead, and needs a kick. What error do you get when cloning?
<autra> john-mcaleely, I have the same feeling, the error is : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1610650/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1610650 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "can't sync sources" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<john-mcaleely> ah, yes, 503 unavailable
<autra> it happens after hanging a while on "* upload completely sent off: 774 out of 774 bytes" (with all the trace activated in git I can think of)
<john-mcaleely> that's the symptom of needing a kick
<autra> yep :-)
<john-mcaleely> I'll get that done. may take a while to track down a suitable operator
<autra> awesome, thanks!
<autra> john-mcaleely, the servers seem to have been down for a month... How is this possible? Is everybody affected then?
<john-mcaleely> I did not think it was that bad. They do seem to die quite regularly though
<autra> I may have been (really) unlucky then :-D
<john-mcaleely> it might be worth a thread on ubuntu-phone@ to see how widely people are affected
<autra> if i'm not mistaken, the bug has been posted there, but no one really answered... That's why I wasn't sure it was a server issue...
<john-mcaleely> autra, it seems the server should be fine now
<john-mcaleely> catch it while it's happy :-)
<autra> john-mcaleely, awesome! Thanks :-)
 * autra is cloning :-)
<john-mcaleely> great!
<john-mcaleely> probably best to ping here rather than that bug in future
<autra> yep, ok, will do!
<dicius> Hi guys, I would like to port touch to my pmp7280c3G_quad tablet... Is that possible?
<k1l_> Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<k1l_> its possible if the device has an open bootloader and if there are drivers around
<dicius> @kill -> I am a noob in this, so how can I find out? :)
<k1l_> uhh, you need some deeper technical knowledge to make a port.
<dicius> where can I get it? :)
<dicius> I found out that an android firmware is available for download for the tablet... and I have already booted my device...
<dicius> * rooted :D
<dicius> @k1l_ -> or is there some generic port that I can use?
<dicius> also, do you think this can work?
<dicius> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2587823
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-03
<Flaco-MM06> hi
<Flaco-MM06> i´m getting start in ubuntu touch, but i dont now how to install it in a smartphone and if there are some problem at the OS
<Flaco-MM06> nobody?
<OerHeks> there is a pretty good wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install  but check first of your device is supported
<Flaco-MM06> thanks bro
<Flaco-MM06> im looking for at the wiki
<learnbsd>  fucking hell....the ubuntu-flash utility needs a damn resume...it's died about 90 - 95 percent into the transfer 13 times already...i've only got 3mbit so that's 20 min a try
<learnbsd> apparently all i needed to do was complain about it...finally grabbed the whole image
<learnbsd> sigh..i'm going to bed...but can't get any of the images for nexus 4 to boot.  tried stable rc-proposed ubuntu and aquaris.en tried the cdimage current builds for vivid xenial and yakkity...at this point i'm pretty much out of things to try flashing which is really annoying seeing as i bought this phone because it says on ubuntu touch's website that it's officially supported...at least the damn oneplus booted into ubtouch and didn't do
<learnbsd> absolutely nothing.
<NeKit> learnbsd, it installed fine from MultiROM for me
<NeKit> did you try this?
<learnbsd> don't want to multiboot so no didn't try multirom.
<franamas> Hi, I am new here.
<franamas> I have some question , can i write here?
<learnbsd> franamas: go for it
<learnbsd> NeKit: were you able to get non multirom to work?
<NeKit> didn't try to
<franamas> Ok, first, ubuntu touch is beta or final version at the moment?
<learnbsd> franamas: very much beta from what i've seen
<franamas> ok... i have an old nexus 4 and yesterday i thought to install ubuntu touch, only to see how convergence works, but all the video that i,ve seen it looks like beta. for example, could i change screen resolution?
<learnbsd> i'd LOVE to answer that but seeing as none of the images even let me boot without apparently doing multirom currently..who the hell knows
<learnbsd> there was a project based on debian convergence that let you do quite a bit...can't remember the name atm
<m0n5t3r> hello all
<m0n5t3r> halp... I left my aquaris 4.5 working fine last night, found it doing ... something, but screen wouldn't turn on and the battery was drained despite being plugged in
<m0n5t3r> rebooted, turns out the userdata partition was full (1.8G syslog)
<m0n5t3r> fixed that, but now I have no more networking / mobile
<m0n5t3r> starting indicator-network in a terminal, it says something along the lines of "corrupt settings for sim"
<m0n5t3r> what can I delete to revive the thing?
<m0n5t3r> the syslog was full with mesages about networking (I used the hotspot, then turned it off before going to bed)
<m0n5t3r> solved it after some stracing of indicator-network: it was trying to create /home/phablet/.config/connectivity-service/config.ini.lock, found it there, and remained in limbo, with no networking until I removed it
<yang> Are there any promo codes for ordering Aquaris M10 online ?
<yang> for a discount
<popey> yang: not that I'm aware of, but bq have an "outlet" store selling reconditioned devices somtimes, where they _may_ be a touch cheaper
<yang> popey: reconditioned as previously used (second hand) ?
<popey> maybe, I dont know exactly
<yang> Is there any initiative for the next available tablet model, appearing on the market in a few months, beside M10 ?
<popey> not that I know of
<timppa> Evening!
<timppa> Anyone knows where can I download puritine click package?
<OerHeks> timppa, puritine or libertine? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<leaftype> hello
<leaftype> did I read correctly that the today scope should become customizeable soon?
<leaftype> can't find where I read that
<leaftype> so not sure if it's imagined or not
<jarlath> What should I report this bug against; It is not currently possible to set a custom sound for text message notifications. ?
<dobey> jarlath: i'd start with a bug against messaging-app
<jarlath> Thanks dobey, will do.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-04
<rezan_> i have samsung galaxy s4 and i wanted to install ubuntu .How do i do that ?
<rezan_> i have samsung galaxy s4 and i wanted to install ubuntu .How do i do that ?
<rezan_> Any Help ?
<OerHeks> i guess not, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<OhYash> hey
<OhYash> how much disk space is required to build utouch?
<david89> Hello. What is the correct way of launching a libertine program from the terminal application? libertine-launch is giving me DISPLAY errors.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> david89,  uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> david89,  on which device ?
<david89> SebthreeBQM10HD: The same tablet as yours
<Elleo> popey: any idea if there's a max size the store accepts for clicks?
<david89> Can the ubuntu touch store be browsed from a pc?
<mimecar> no but you can use uappexplorer
<PLA1> Hello.
<PLA1> Installed Ubuntu SDK on several 16.04 machines and I can never get past these two issues seen in the paste bin URLs that follow. Using the Meanings html5 app in the tutorials as my test case.
<PLA1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23133717/ (From M10 device)
<PLA1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23133725/ (From desktop SDK build and validate)
<PLA1> Any suggestions? TIA, PLA
<dobey> david89, mimecar: yes it can. running the store scope under unity8 on a PC will work, but it will only show you apps that can be installed on that architecture
<mimecar> you can not browse store with web browser, can't you?
<mimecar> I didn't thinked on unity with store scope
<popey> Elleo: I have no idea what the max it. I have 'tested' it a bit in the past, but I think the high limit was upped significantly back then
<Elleo> popey: ah okay, I'm trying to get scummvm stuff working and was hoping to make packages for the freeware games like beneath a steel sky, flight of the amazon queen, etc. (they're likely to be >100mb each though)
<popey> oh, thats fine
<Elleo> okay, cool
<popey> pretty sure we have some ~500MB ones and more
<popey> looking at my archive, biggest one I see is 105MB actually
<Elleo> yeah, well I expect these will come in around 150mbish
<popey> should be okay
<popey> Elleo: glad you got scummvm working. I had got it to the point where it launched, and played the games but didn't respond to input
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I've hacked the SDL2 mir backend to emulate a mouse on touch input
<popey> nice
<popey> good work
<Elleo> popey: and added some special shortcuts like 2 finger touch for right click, 3 fingers for F5 (brings up option menu in most games), 4 fingers for escape (skips cutscenes, etc.)
<popey> oooh, looking forward to this!
<popey> mcphail: ^
<Elleo> but am having a bit of trouble with the mouse position not scaling right
<Elleo> as the touch input covers the whole screen, but the game renderering doesn't fill the window
<Elleo> trying to sort that out now, once that's done it should be usable
<Elleo> oh and I still need to figure out how to get the scummvm vkeyboard stuff working
<Elleo> mostly just for typing in save game names
<krastavac> is there list of supported android devices?
<PLA1> OK. Got my apps working again. 3 things I think made the difference.
<PLA1> 1. "template": "ubuntu-webapp" is required in the security profile
<PLA1> 2. Replaced "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-15.04.6" with "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html".
<PLA1> 3. Exec=ubuntu-app-launch --www=www $@ and Exec=ubuntu-html5-app-launch --www=www $@ have been obsoleted and I should have been using Exec=webapp-container $@ www/index.html
<PLA1> Popey's blog entry saved me. http://popey.com/blog/2015/07/28/easily-port-mobile-html5-games-to-ubuntu-phone/  Thanks!
<mcphail> Elleo: popey: nice. Scummvm has been on my "todo" list for too long already
<Elleo> mcphail: almost have something usable now :)
<mcphail> Elleo: are you using absolute positioning for the "mouse", or relative? If the latter, it might be possible to extend this to DOSbox etc
<Elleo> mcphail: absolute positioning, so you can tap on stuff directly in the game
<mcphail> Elleo: OK. I'll lodge a feature request for relative then :p
<Elleo> hehe
<Elleo> yeah, might have a play with relative positioning actually
<Elleo> as it can be a bit fiddly otherwise
<mcphail> Elleo: do you have any idea how we can use the native Ubuntu virtual keyboard as an input source for SDL games?
<Elleo> mcphail: SDL has support for software input methods, we'd have to write an SDL IM module for maliit
<mcphail> Elleo: is that a big task?
<Elleo> mcphail: haven't really investigated it, probably not trivial though
<mcphail> Elleo: I'd best get to bed, but keep up the good work. Would love to see more SDL stuff coming to the phone
<dobey> scummvm supports scaling, so you should be able to scale it up and have it "just work"
<Elleo> dobey: scummvm's scaling is a bit limited, it only has 2x or 3x scalers (of varying quality), plus the aspect ratio of games doesn't match the screen size on phones, so there'd always be some letter boxing
<Elleo> dobey: I have the mouse positioning matching up now though anyway
<popey> i found the same, also with dosbox
<Elleo> mcphail: got relative positioning working, makes interaction a lot easier as you can use the area outside the game window to move the cursor without obscuring stuff now :)
